# Camminando ai margini di un precipizio in una notte senza luna



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

Salve a tutti.ho 29 anni e ho avuto solo una grande storia d'amore nella mia vita <che è durata> 13 anni.
Convivio con la mia fidanzata da 2 anni da una settimana so per certo che si sente e si vede con una persona.
Abbiamo litigato un mese fa circa.Perché la trascuravo,mi sono arreso a mani basse 
Perché aveva ragione e mi sono impegnato Per esserle più vicino,poi dopo una settimana mi chiede come sto perché mi vedeva meno giù di morale e dice che il mio pentimento durava poco e tornavo come prima,li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano
In tutto questo c'è da dire che dall'inizio di quest'anno i suoi si sono separati e hanno firmato le pratiche per il divorzio.
La casa in cui viviamo è dei miei genitori,lei mi aveva fatto una scenata in precedenza che voleva andare in affitto perche non voleva dire grazie a nessuno
Ma io gli ho fatto notare che non avevano mai detto nulla i miei e che 600 euro spesi solo per orgoglio non avevano senso sopratutto perché non avevano mai detto niente anzi erano contenti. Lei mi ha detto che non vuole assolutamente tornare da sua madre,oggi le ho parlato,lei in questo momento da un mese circa dice che sta pensando a cosa fare io le ho detto che comprendo che si sente Bloccata qui e le ho detto che anche se decidesse di lasciarmi può stare finché non trova dove andare che io non la butto di certo fuori di casa perché l'ho visto fare da un giorno all'altro


----------



## Flavia (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.ho 29 anni e ho avuto solo una grande storia d'amore nella mia vita <che è durata> 13 anni.
> Convivio con la mia fidanzata da 2 anni da una settimana so per certo che si sente e si vede con una persona.
> Abbiamo litigato un mese fa circa.Perché la trascuravo,mi sono arreso a mani basse
> Perché aveva ragione e mi sono impegnato Per esserle più vicino,poi dopo una settimana mi chiede come sto perché mi vedeva meno giù di morale e dice che il mio pentimento durava poco e tornavo come prima,li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano
> ...


ciao
lei sa che tu sai?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

oddio mi sono persa....
avete parlato del fatto che vede un altro? lei sa? si sente bloccata da cosa? da te, dall'altro... non vuole stare in quella casa..


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

non mi sono spiegato bene ,lei per ora non sa che io so.tra di noi siamo rimasti che si sta prendendo del tempo per decidere se continuare a stare con me o lasciarmi ma è preoccupata perché non sa dove andare quindi un problema in più. potrebbe benissimo tornare a casa da sua madre ma non vuole lei e io comunque non voglio di certo spingerla a farlo. oggi è uscita per un pranzo con un amica alle 12 poi mi ha detto che faceva tardi e sarebbe tornata nel pomeriggio poi verso le 18 hanno preso un aperitivo e mi ha detto che era un po brilla e aspettava per guidare,ora è a cena fuori perché la sua macchina è rimasta nel centro commerciale che chiude alle 21 così si fa portare indietro dalla sua amica


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

ma fondamentalmente i vostri problemi di coppia quali sono? perchè non gli hai detto che sai?


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

io lo so benissimo cosa è successo forse proprio oggi per la prima volta,perchè si sentono da luglio credo o forse giugno non ho avuto il tempo di arrivare alla fine dei messaggi di whatsupp ma da il poco che ho letto era un consigliarsi di musica libri romantici e lei che gli confidava i suoi problemi,lo so che quello che ho fatto è ignobile ma dovevo sapere avere la certezza dai messaggi si lamentavano che non avevano mai tempo di vedersi.ora in testa ho una marea di film
penso che cerchero a tutti i costi di mantenere il segreto per sapere come si sente e cercare di riconquistarla,se mi lascerà ho già preparato una lettera dove le spiego tutto


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

tante cose che reputavo banali a volte litigavamo ma durava 10 minuti però tutte insieme hanno fatto,piatti da lavare il cane da portare fuori il fatto che a volte capitava che eravamo sul divano affiancati ogniuno col proprio portatile vicini ma lontani. però a volte quando stavamo così provavo ad avvicinarmi e mi diceva che voleva un po di tempo per se,comunque so di essermene approfittato scaricandogli tutte le cose da fare in casa è stato poco alla volta e ogni piccola cosa per se non pesava ma tutte insieme solo che se avessi saputo prima però sono tutti bravi col senno di poi ora da un mese a questa parte facci tutto io ma vedendo che era sempre infuriata mentre io cercavo di essere sereno e che si portava il cellulare sempre con se anche in bagno ho aspettato e ho avuto un occasine mentre faceva la doccia e li mi è crolllato il mondo addosso mi tremavano le mani e le gambe mai provata una sensazione simile e poi ho dovuto ricompormi subito perché di li a poco è uscita


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> io lo so benissimo cosa è successo forse proprio oggi per la prima volta,perchè si sentono da luglio credo o forse giugno non ho avuto il tempo di arrivare alla fine dei messaggi di whatsupp ma da il poco che ho letto era un consigliarsi di musica libri romantici e lei che gli confidava i suoi problemi,lo so che quello che ho fatto è ignobile ma dovevo sapere avere la certezza dai messaggi si lamentavano che non avevano mai tempo di vedersi.ora in testa ho una marea di film
> penso che cerchero a tutti i costi di mantenere il segreto per sapere come si sente e cercare di riconquistarla,se mi lascerà ho già preparato una lettera dove le spiego tutto





Bender ha detto:


> tante cose che reputavo banali a volte litigavamo ma durava 10 minuti però tutte insieme hanno fatto,piatti da lavare il cane da portare fuori il fatto che a volte capitava che eravamo sul divano affiancati ogniuno col proprio portatile vicini ma lontani. però a volte quando stavamo così provavo ad avvicinarmi e mi diceva che voleva un po di tempo per se,comunque so di essermene approfittato scaricandogli tutte le cose da fare in casa è stato poco alla volta e ogni piccola cosa per se non pesava ma tutte insieme solo che se avessi saputo prima però sono tutti bravi col senno di poi ora da un mese a questa parte facci tutto io ma vedendo che era sempre infuriata mentre io cercavo di essere sereno e che si portava il cellulare sempre con se anche in bagno ho aspettato e ho avuto un occasine mentre faceva la doccia e li mi è crolllato il mondo addosso mi tremavano le mani e le gambe mai provata una sensazione simile e poi ho dovuto ricompormi subito perché di li a poco è uscita


in una coppia si parla... se non riuscite a comunicare allora è inutile.


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

non è ancora tornata e sono le 22.ora tutti chiederebbero spiegazioni,non so come fare a restare tranquillo penso ogni istante a lei con lui


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

secondo me devi parlarle... ma seriamente.


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

lo so si parla però chi pensa che i piatti o portare il cane o il fatto che magari non gli faccio una sorpresa che non siano i soliti regali di natale e anniversario ora scrivendo mi rendo conto i piatti e il cane ad esempi accadeva che li facevo per 2 0o 3 giorni poi rimanevano e vedevo che comunque li faceva lei ed era più facile così ma non mi ha mai detto che pensava di lasciarmi anzi dovevamo sposarci stava scegliendo tutto ad aprile anche per quello ormai mi sentivo troppo sicuro e ora dal massimo che si puo avere al peggio è arriva la vedo dal terrazzo


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so si parla però chi pensa che i piatti o portare il cane o il fatto che magari non gli faccio una sorpresa che non siano i soliti regali di natale e anniversario ora scrivendo mi rendo conto i piatti e il cane ad esempi accadeva che li facevo per 2 0o 3 giorni poi rimanevano e vedevo che comunque li faceva lei ed era più facile così ma non mi ha mai detto che pensava di lasciarmi anzi dovevamo sposarci stava scegliendo tutto ad aprile anche per quello ormai mi sentivo troppo sicuro e ora dal massimo che si puo avere al peggio è arriva la vedo dal terrazzo


A parte il fatto che "non porti fuori il cane quindi vado a farmi una scopata" è una scusa pietosa, ma lasciati fare
una domanda, tu, ti ami?
Si, ho detto "ti ami", perché prima di amare chiunque altro dovresti amare te stesso.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che "non porti fuori il cane quindi vado a farmi una scopata" è una scusa pietosa, ma lasciati fare
> una domanda, tu, ti ami?
> Si, ho detto "ti ami", perché prima di amare chiunque altro dovresti amare te stesso.



:up:


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender,ma tu 6 così logorroico anche nella vita reale?

perchè mi ricordi 2-3 personaggi che conosco e con cui è fisicamente impossibile parlare,perchè ti seppeliscono di parole.

prova a pensare se dai il tempo alla tua ragazza di esprimere il suo pensiero.

perchè altrimenti non ti stupire se questa sta scappando


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

ora è andata a dormire gli ho parlato.mi sono dimenticato di dire che 4 anni fa era successa una cosa simile ma non convivevamo, io cercavo di dissuaderla da andare sempre con una sua amica che era la ex del mio migliore amico e sono diventate amiche dopo che si sono lasciati ma quello che mi dava fastidio è che gli diceva che era impossibile che fosse stata in 9 anni solo con un ragazzo e quando andavano furi lei cercava di presentargli persone lei me lo ha detto ma io stupido non ho pensato che anche se lei pensava per conto suo alla lunga sarebbe successo qualcosa così egoisticamente tutte le volte che usciva con lei mi lamentavo e tante volte l'ha evitata per non litigare questo ha fatto si che si sfogasse con un suo ex compagno di classe e un giorno mi ha detto che non ci vedevamo per un mese e poi avrebbe preso una decisione in quel mese sono stato malissimo anche perché dopo 5 giorni su msn mi dice che si vede con una persona e che passano del tempo insieme ma che fin che non finisce il mese non decide in quel momento mi davo già per spacciato ero sicuro che sarei stato solo a vita ho pensato anche al suicidio ma credo che almeno una volta nella vita capiti a tutti di pensarci per un giorno o due,comunque poi è avvenuto il miracolo perché lui che l'aveva consolata ecercata per più di un mese perché poi mi ha detto che si sentivano da 3 mesi su facebook ha iniziato a dirgli che lei aveva capito male che lui la voleva solo aiutare e pian piano si sono visti sempre meno quando l'ho vista alla fine del mese ero pronto per la mazzata e invece mi dice così e io penso di aver avuto un sorriso che non ho mai avuto ma poi lei scoppia a piangere e li capisco e mi odio per aver voluto il suo male a scapito del mio comunque ci iniziamo a vedere poco tempo alla volta lei è sempre innamorata e mi racconta tutto io ascolto e dopo 6 mesi torna tutto com'era e poi il tipo nello stesso periodo si vedeva con un altra e si era messo con lei,ora quante possibilità ci sono che riaccada la mia chance me la sono già giocata e ora sto cercando di pensare a come sarebbe essere lasciati per essere preparato un po come un esercitazione antincendio


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender,ma tu 6 così logorroico anche nella vita reale?
> 
> perchè mi ricordi 2-3 personaggi che conosco e con cui è fisicamente impossibile parlare,perchè ti seppeliscono di parole.
> 
> ...


non sempre è che cerco di spiegare la situazine nei dettagli e poi sono molto nervoso e all'ora capita penso che per ora sia tutto scusatemi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora è andata a dormire gli ho parlato.mi sono dimenticato di dire che 4 anni fa era successa una cosa simile ma non convivevamo, io cercavo di dissuaderla da andare sempre con una sua amica che era la ex del mio migliore amico e sono diventate amiche dopo che si sono lasciati ma quello che mi dava fastidio è che gli diceva che era impossibile che fosse stata in 9 anni solo con un ragazzo e quando andavano furi lei cercava di presentargli persone lei me lo ha detto ma io stupido non ho pensato che anche se lei pensava per conto suo alla lunga sarebbe successo qualcosa così egoisticamente tutte le volte che usciva con lei mi lamentavo e tante volte l'ha evitata per non litigare questo ha fatto si che si sfogasse con un suo ex compagno di classe e un giorno mi ha detto che non ci vedevamo per un mese e poi avrebbe preso una decisione in quel mese sono stato malissimo anche perché dopo 5 giorni su msn mi dice che si vede con una persona e che passano del tempo insieme ma che fin che non finisce il mese non decide in quel momento mi davo già per spacciato ero sicuro che sarei stato solo a vita ho pensato anche al suicidio ma credo che almeno una volta nella vita capiti a tutti di pensarci per un giorno o due,comunque poi è avvenuto il miracolo perché lui che l'aveva consolata ecercata per più di un mese perché poi mi ha detto che si sentivano da 3 mesi su facebook ha iniziato a dirgli che lei aveva capito male che lui la voleva solo aiutare e pian piano si sono visti sempre meno quando l'ho vista alla fine del mese ero pronto per la mazzata e invece mi dice così e io penso di aver avuto un sorriso che non ho mai avuto ma poi lei scoppia a piangere e li capisco e mi odio per aver voluto il suo male a scapito del mio comunque ci iniziamo a vedere poco tempo alla volta lei è sempre innamorata e mi racconta tutto io ascolto e dopo 6 mesi torna tutto com'era e poi il tipo nello stesso periodo si vedeva con un altra e si era messo con lei,ora quante possibilità ci sono che riaccada la mia chance me la sono già giocata e ora sto cercando di pensare a come sarebbe essere lasciati per essere preparato un po come un esercitazione antincendio


Aiuto  tu ragazzo pensi troppo ed elabori troppo.... Forse è il caso che agisci ...ora davvero vo' a nanna


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sempre è che cerco di spiegare la situazine nei dettagli e poi sono molto nervoso e all'ora capita penso che per ora sia tutto scusatemi


voglio sperarlo.     però a senso 6 troppo ansioso.

il che solitamente fa scappare anche la più paziente delle donne.

pensaci


----------



## Bender (20 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> A parte il fatto che "non porti fuori il cane quindi vado a farmi una scopata" è una scusa pietosa, ma lasciati fare
> una domanda, tu, ti ami?
> Si, ho detto "ti ami", perché prima di amare chiunque altro dovresti amare te stesso.


non è per il cane non è per i piatti è che me ne sono fregato ho visto che una volta lo ha fatto lei e ho pensato bene una cosa in meno da fare.solo che poi lei ha parlato dei suoi problemi a questo qui e lui gli ha detto di sbattermi fuori di casa e lei quel giorno mi ha fatto la scenata di cambiare casa fortunatamente poi ha visto che non ci stavamo con i soldi


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> voglio sperarlo.     però a senso 6 troppo ansioso.
> 
> il che solitamente fa scappare anche la più paziente delle donne.
> 
> pensaci


tu non lo saresti sapendo quello che so ci ho parlato prima e gli ho detto che penso che sia come 4 anni fa e lei mi ha detto di non preoccuparmi che ha visto che ci tengo ed è tutto a posto e quando ho insistito dicendogli che se si sentiva con qualcuno non avrei fatto scenate ma che volevo solo capire se l'è un po presa dicendomi che mi faccio del male da solo con problemi che non esistono


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tu non lo saresti sapendo quello che so ci ho parlato prima e gli ho detto che penso che sia come 4 anni fa e lei mi ha detto di non preoccuparmi che ha visto che ci tengo ed è tutto a posto e quando ho insistito dicendogli che se si sentiva con qualcuno non avrei fatto scenate ma che volevo solo capire se l'è un po presa dicendomi che mi faccio del male da solo con problemi che non esistono


insomma 6 un aspirante cuckold,ma lei non è una sweet.

trovata una padrona e vivi sereno la tua condizione.


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aiuto  tu ragazzo pensi troppo ed elabori troppo.... Forse è il caso che agisci ...ora davvero vo' a nanna


cavolo mi rendo conto solo ora rileggendo di quanto ho scritto scusate è che andavo col pilota automatico


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non è per il cane non è per i piatti è che me ne sono fregato ho visto che una volta lo ha fatto lei e ho pensato bene una cosa in meno da fare.solo che poi lei ha parlato dei suoi problemi a questo qui e lui gli ha detto di sbattermi fuori di casa e lei quel giorno mi ha fatto la scenata di cambiare casa fortunatamente poi ha visto che non ci stavamo con i soldi


Dovresto minserire piu' punteggiatura, altrimenti si fa fatica  a seguire il discorso.
Cosa le ha proposto il tipo?
Di sbatterti fuori casa????? Da casa tua?
Questa e' proprio bella. Ma pensa che pretese.


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma 6 un aspirante cuckold,ma lei non è una sweet.
> 
> trovata una padrona e vivi sereno la tua condizione.


no è che a quasi 30 con tutti gli amici e conoscenti sposati e alcuni con figli sono sicuro che rimango solo.
sapendo come si sente posso cercare di fargli capire che la capisco anche se spiarla è brutto e ti assicuro 
che è un peso terribile non mi piace per niente stare a guardare


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no è che a quasi 30 con tutti gli amici e conoscenti sposati e alcuni con figli sono sicuro che rimango solo.
> sapendo come si sente posso cercare di fargli capire che la capisco anche se spiarla è brutto e ti assicuro
> che è un peso terribile non mi piace per niente stare a guardare


se a quasi 30 anni ti senti finito,allora 6 veramente un cuckold.

di quelli senza speranza


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Dovresto minserire piu' punteggiatura, altrimenti si fa fatica  a seguire il discorso.
> Cosa le ha proposto il tipo?
> Di sbatterti fuori casa????? Da casa tua?
> Questa e' proprio bella. Ma pensa che pretese.


non sapeva che era casa mia comunque è innamorata cotta è lui a volte non si fa sentire per un po lei si lamenta e lui si incazza e lei gli chiede scusa mentre poi dopo nella stessa giornata sono io che chiedo scusa a lei per insistere troppo sulle mie fantasie che lei ha un altro fantastico vero

	
	
		
		
	


	




 rimanendo il più tranquillo possibile


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no è che a quasi 30 con tutti gli amici e conoscenti sposati e alcuni con figli sono sicuro che rimango solo.
> sapendo come si sente posso cercare di fargli capire che la capisco anche se spiarla è brutto e ti assicuro
> che è un peso terribile non mi piace per niente stare a guardare


A 30 rimarrai solo. Ahahahah. Sei un fenomeno!
Non dire cavolate dai.
Ma poi non ci credo che tutti i tuoi amici sono sposati e soprattutto hanno figli, saranno solo una parte.


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se a quasi 30 anni ti senti finito,allora 6 veramente un cuckold.
> 
> di quelli senza speranza


penso di avere delle attenuanti visto che è la mia prima e unica storia


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sapeva che era casa mia comunque è innamorata cotta è lui a volte non si fa sentire per un po lei si lamenta e lui si incazza e lei gli chiede scusa mentre poi dopo nella stessa giornata sono io che chiedo scusa a lei per insistere troppo sulle mie fantasie che lei ha un altro fantastico vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sono persa un passaggio.
Come fai a sapere cosa si dicono?
Se lei non sa che tu sai...non e' di certo lei che te ne parla.
Non sarai un altro di quelli  che le ha messo sotto controllo il cellulare...


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A 30 rimarrai solo. Ahahahah. Sei un fenomeno!
> Non dire cavolate dai.
> Ma poi non ci credo che tutti i tuoi amici sono sposati e soprattutto hanno figli, saranno solo una parte.


anche se fosse vero,sostenere di essere finiti a 28-29 anni nel 2013 è follia pura


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A 30 rimarrai solo. Ahahahah. Sei un fenomeno!
> Non dire cavolate dai.
> Ma poi non ci credo che tutti i tuoi amici sono sposati e soprattutto hanno figli, saranno solo una parte.


i miei amici sono 3 giuro e li conosco da più di 10 anni in media poi le amiche con fidanzati  della mia ragazza non li sento come amici ma conoscenti


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se fosse vero,sostenere di essere finiti a 28-29 anni nel 2013 è follia pura


Follia. Concordo.
Allora chi, vicino ai quaranta, esce da matrimoni falliti con figli dovrebbe direttamente buttarsi giu' da una rupe :singleeye:
Ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale...ufffff


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> penso di avere delle attenuanti visto che è la mia prima e unica storia


senti,la cosa è semplice.

nella vita,ho visto rimorchiare donne bellissime da parte di uomini di rara bruttezza

ho visto personaggi con un cervello che nemmeno Gasparri o Vendola possono avere così piccolo agganciare donne anche intelligenti

ho visto uomini,poveri,altri grassi,altri insignificanti,etc.    tutti chi più chi meno sono riusciti a far breccia nel cuore di qualche donna.

solo 2 categorie non ho mai visto conquistare donne: i nemici dell'igiene ed i patetici.

tu 6 decisamente del secondo tipo.

vedi di darti una svegliata oppure ti useranno come stuoino,ragazzo.    e non saranno solo le donne a farlo.


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> i miei amici sono 3 giuro e li conosco da più di 10 anni in media poi le amiche con fidanzati  della mia ragazza non li sento come amici ma conoscenti


Non esistono solo quei tre amici al mondo.
Avrai occasioni di incontrare gente nuova.
Ma a parte tutto cio', secondo me devi dirle che sai che si vede con un altro.
Affrontala.
Tanto, se la sua intenzione e' di non stare piu' con te, meglio che si decida alla svelta.


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se fosse vero,sostenere di essere finiti a 28-29 anni nel 2013 è follia pura


30 a novembre. probabilmente avete ragione ma questa settimana è stata follia pura, la penso così anche per come sono fatto io i mie amici non escono più molto o comunque con altre coppie io non sono propenso a trovare nuove amicizie e poi non ho mai pensato ha una vita senza di lei <lo so che sono patetico>ma questo è quanto


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Follia. Concordo.
> Allora chi, vicino ai quaranta, esce da matrimoni falliti con figli dovrebbe direttamente buttarsi giu' da una rupe :singleeye:
> Ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale...ufffff


mi dispiace.
è che mi sono buttato sui libri di filosofia per cercare ti stare occupato è fin che leggo funzionano,
poi oggi mi dice il mio migliore amico <ci conosciamo dalle elementari siamo tutti e due 83 >che passa al parco vicino casa mia a portare il bambino a giocare perché sa che mi fa piacere e li è stato ancora più difficile fare finta di niente, li guardo e penso che potrei essere io.
non gli dico niente perché so che cercherebbe di aiutarmi ma ora non ha il tempo suo figlio fa 2 anni a ottobre


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

grazie a tutti per il sostegno mi ha fatto pensare meno a lei ora provo a dormire arrivederci


----------



## eagle (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Follia. Concordo.Allora chi, vicino ai quaranta, esce da matrimoni falliti con figli dovrebbe direttamente buttarsi giu' da una rupe :singleeye:Ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale...ufffff


Io li ho superati. Dov'e' la rupe più' vicina?


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

niente non riesco proprio a dormire lei invece dorme tranquilla ho la tentazione di riprendergli il cellulare ma ho troppa paura che se ne accorga


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

sono stato un oretta nel letto accanto a lei a guardarla dormire, poi mi è presa la disperazione così ho messo la testa sotto il cuscino per non far rumore e ho cercato di trattenermi, dopo un po sento una mano sulla spalla e lei che mi dice >dai non fare così < con un tono dolce e sereno che non sentivo da un po di tempo, così mi sono sentito per un istante ancora amato ora ho lavato i pochi piatti di ieri sera e aspetto che inizi la giornata ,sperando che si possa uscire da questa situazione a piccoli passi


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io li ho superati. Dov'e' la rupe più' vicina?


ho letto la tua esperienza per ora solo il primo post iniziale e mi dispiace sinceramente per te, fino alla tragica svolta rispecchiava il mio progetto di vita. quando mi è successo il primo periodo di crisi, la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata 9 anni buttati ora che è peggio di prima perché la vedo davvero difficile ma mi tengo stretto tutti i momenti belli che mi ha regalato. maledetti segnali tutte che dicono che c'erano e non li vediamo e io che cerco foto messaggi <miei> per cercare di ricostruire  il momento in cui si è sentita trascurata, per ricordarmi cosa ho fatto. che poi a volte te ne accorgi chiedi spiegazioni e ti liquidano subito e tu li per li non ci penseresti  mai, poi dopo ci pensi a quella sera che a mezzanotte ha suonato il cellulare per un messaggio e lei ti dice che è una amica che si è ricordata di dirgli una cosa, senza che tu chieda chi era, poi capita un altra volta e sta volta dice che è impostato che avverte a fine carica.
se mi avesse detto mi sto sentendo con un altro guarda che se non cambi ti lascio.io so che all'inizio l'innamoramento è travolgente e non guarda in faccia a niente non vede difetti ma spero che anche se dovesse scegliere lui anche tra un anno o più poi ritorni


----------



## sienne (21 Agosto 2013)

Buongiorno Bender,

parla con lei ... anzi, no ... 
Impara ad ascoltare ... 
Impara a leggere i piccoli segnali ...
Impara a vederla ... 

Parli molto, di come tu t'immagini le cose,
di come tu, vedi la tua vita accanto alla sua ... 

E lei? Che sogni ha ... cosa vuole ancora scoprire e vedere?

Non so ... ma la storia di anni fa e ora ... indicano, 
che lei cerca qualcosa ... che a lei, manca qualcosa.

O parlate e vi chiarite ... ponendo come delle piccole mete
da raggiungere assieme ... 
Oppure, inizia con un nuovo rituale da curare assieme, tipo,
ogni giorno vi raccontate le cose buone e meno buone del giorno ... 
Ci si scopre tanto così ... e si rimane svegli verso l'altro.

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sono stato un oretta nel letto accanto a lei a guardarla dormire, poi mi è presa la disperazione così ho messo la testa sotto il cuscino per non far rumore e ho cercato di trattenermi, dopo un po sento una mano sulla spalla e lei che mi dice >dai non fare così < con un tono dolce e sereno che non sentivo da un po di tempo, così mi sono sentito per un istante ancora amato ora ho lavato i pochi piatti di ieri sera e aspetto che inizi la giornata ,sperando che si possa uscire da questa situazione a piccoli passi


Sei certo di non essere un po' depresso e che ciò ti faccia ingigantire le tue sensazioni negative? A  30 anni non finisce nulla, se lei da retta ad uno che le dice che deve buttarti  fuori di casa se non lavi i piatti ( appena possibile acquistate una lavastoviglie) allora abbi pazienza ma anche lei non e che sia proprio matura ... minimo minimo e' un ingenua :smile:... Però da ciò che lei ti dice mi sembra invece sia una con i piedi per  terra che sta lottando silenziosamente con il carattere ombroso e logorroico del suo convivente :smile: ah si anche il tuo amico trentenne con un figlio credimi talvolta odierà la sua situazione e' nella  natura umana lamentarsi  di ciò che si HA e desiderare altro :smile: però tu esageri ripeto agisci ... Giornooooo


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Io li ho superati. Dov'e' la rupe più' vicina?


Ahahah. Ma eagle, io sono ancora convinta che voi aggiusterete la situazione.
E se non fosse...da quello che viene fuori di te qui...sarai capace di rimetterti in piedi velocemente. Sei in gamba.
Per quel che mi riguarda, dei quaranta che si avvicinano non mi interessa e nemmeno del restare senza un uomo.
Della separazione e' altro che mi abbatte e mi fa soffrire da cani...non certo il perdere il compagno.
Quello e' una liberazione immensa.
Un abbraccio


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*No*



Bender ha detto:


> sono stato un oretta nel letto accanto a lei a guardarla dormire, poi mi è presa la disperazione così ho messo la testa sotto il cuscino per non far rumore e ho cercato di trattenermi, dopo un po sento una mano sulla spalla e lei che mi dice >dai non fare così < con un tono dolce e sereno che non sentivo da un po di tempo, così mi sono sentito per un istante ancora amato ora ho lavato i pochi piatti di ieri sera e aspetto che inizi la giornata ,sperando che si possa uscire da questa situazione a piccoli passi


Ragazzo mio non ci siamo proprio!ma stai scherzando?si sente con un altro,ci si vede e tu a casa a fare i piatti e a farti le pugnette?ma che cazzo avete nel cervello a 28 anni?ma che educazione vi è stata data?ma siete uomini o bimbetti infantili che correte dalla mamma?sI vede con un altro?benissimo può anche prepararsi le valigie e andare dalla mamma sono suoi problemi,non può e non deve farsi i cazzi suoi a scapito tuo.Senti mi spiace  mi fate venire i brividi,ho 42 anni e a leggere ste' cose mi viene lo schifo.ma la dignità dove cazzo l'avete?


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no è che a quasi 30 con tutti gli amici e conoscenti sposati e alcuni con figli sono sicuro che rimango solo.
> sapendo come si sente posso cercare di fargli capire che la capisco anche se spiarla è brutto e ti assicuro
> che è un peso terribile non mi piace per niente stare a guardare


È questo il problema. ..vi mancano le palle per andare verso l'ignoto: resti solo?? Meglio soli che male accompagnati caro mio


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> È questo il problema. ..vi mancano le palle per andare verso l'ignoto: resti solo?? Meglio soli che male accompagnati caro mio


Ma senza palle proprio ma che cazzo!Io ho mandato un matrimonio a puttane a 26 anni,un altra relazione di 4 anni a 31 ma sono coglione?ma cristo santo chi si separa a 60allora?questo tiene la testa sotto il cuscino e quella smutandata della donna va in spaccata su qualsiasi cosa a forma di fringuello,e lui zitto se no rimane da solo?????


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma senza palle proprio ma che cazzo!Io ho mandato un matrimonio a puttane a 26 anni,un altra relazione di 4 anni a 31 ma sono coglione?ma cristo santo chi si separa a 60allora?questo tiene la testa sotto il cuscino e quella smutandata della donna va in spaccata su qualsiasi cosa a forma di fringuello,e lui zitto se no rimane da solo?????


è il discorso che abbiamo fatto nei giorni scorsi no?
io pure a 28 anni ho ricominciato da zero... ma molti sono bloccati dalla paura dell'ignoto. 
io non capisco perchè dire che si ha "paura di restare soli", cioè in una relazione come quella descritta da Bender non si è comunque soli pur non essendolo fisicamente? non è meglio la solitudine che il vuoto che senti quando hai accanto una persona che non ti ama più ma che pensa ad un altro?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma senza palle proprio ma che cazzo!Io ho mandato un matrimonio a puttane a 26 anni,un altra relazione di 4 anni a 31 ma sono coglione?ma cristo santo chi si separa a 60allora?questo tiene la testa sotto il cuscino e quella smutandata della donna va in spaccata su qualsiasi cosa a forma di fringuello,e lui zitto se no rimane da solo?????


Dopo qualche giorno di silenzio Sei tornato alle grande


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto la tua esperienza per ora solo il primo post iniziale e mi dispiace sinceramente per te, fino alla tragica svolta *rispecchiava il mio progetto di vita*. quando mi è successo il primo periodo di crisi, *la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata 9 anni buttati *ora che è peggio di prima perché la vedo davvero difficile ma mi tengo stretto tutti i momenti belli che mi ha regalato. maledetti segnali tutte che dicono che c'erano e non li vediamo e io *che cerco foto messaggi *<miei> per cercare di ricostruire il momento in cui si è sentita trascurata, per ricordarmi cosa ho fatto. che poi a volte te ne accorgi chiedi spiegazioni e ti liquidano subito e tu li per li non ci penseresti mai, poi dopo ci pensi a quella sera che a mezzanotte ha suonato il cellulare per un messaggio e lei ti dice che è una amica che si è ricordata di dirgli una cosa, senza che tu chieda chi era, poi capita un altra volta e sta volta dice che è impostato che avverte a fine carica.
> se mi avesse detto mi sto sentendo con un altro guarda che se non cambi ti lascio.io so che all'inizio l'innamoramento è travolgente e non guarda in faccia a niente non vede difetti ma spero che anche se dovesse scegliere lui anche tra un anno o più poi ritorni


Amore di zio 
senti...
ho letto a spizzichi...continui a parlare di tablet,smartphone,sms ecc ecc...con la tua donna ci devi parlare a voce,le prendi la testa tra le mani e la guardi negli occhi...le parole sceglile tu ovviamente,se no facciamo Cyrano de Bergerac. Conosco bene la sensazione di tradimento...puo' essere devastante,ma per favore,non sentirti "finito" a 29 anni,almeno questo lo devi a te in primis e poi a quelli che veramente stanno con le pezze ar culo,o si separano a 50 anni,ecc ecc....a quanto ho capito hai casetta tua,lavori,ma che vuoi che veramente lei ti cacci da casa tua ? lascia perdere i progetti di vita degli altri,fatti il tuo ! Che magari non comprende la tua lei,o magari si,decidilo te (io spero di no....)
In bocca al lupo


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> Dopo qualche giorno di silenzio Sei tornato alle grande


Ciao farfy,ma no,e che mi indigno per davvero.Ma può essere?questo tizio per la paura di restare da solo,tace e la donna in giro a raccattare cefaloni e spuntoni di ogni tipo,torna a casa e lui muto con la testa sotto il cuscino,mentre lei dorme estasiata dopo avere preso tsunami di vangate in ogni dove?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*E si*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Amore di zio
> senti...
> ho letto a spizzichi...continui a parlare di tablet,smartphone,sms ecc ecc...con la tua donna ci devi parlare a voce,le prendi la testa tra le mani e la guardi negli occhi...le parole sceglile tu ovviamente,se no facciamo Cyrano de Bergerac. Conosco bene la sensazione di tradimento...puo' essere devastante,ma per favore,non sentirti "finito" a 29 anni,almeno questo lo devi a te in primis e poi a quelli che veramente stanno con le pezze ar culo,o si separano a 50 anni,ecc ecc....a quanto ho capito hai casetta tua,lavori,ma che vuoi che veramente lei ti cacci da casa tua ? lascia perdere i progetti di vita degli altri,fatti il tuo ! Che magari non comprende la tua lei,o magari si,decidilo te (io spero di no....)
> In bocca al lupo


E certo perchè la donna di questo tipo dalla mamma non vuol tornare...ma non vuol rinunciare neanche ai capitoni da competizione,quindi quando torna sfranta con il sederino bello sfigurato e smunto,lui sta con la testa sotto il cuscino,e si accontenta di una carezza elemosinata....della serie:scusa amore mi hanno arroventato e martellato le parti basse tutto il pomeriggio,adesso dormi che sono stanca...non farmi domande.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo perchè la donna di questo tipo dalla mamma non vuol tornare...*ma non vuol rinunciare neanche ai capitoni da competizione,quindi quando torna sfranta con il sederino bello sfigurato e smunto*,lui sta con la testa sotto il cuscino,e si accontenta di una carezza elemosinata....della serie:scusa amore *mi hanno arroventato e martellato le parti basse tutto il pomeriggio*,adesso dormi che sono stanca...non farmi domande.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ce la faccio....muoro !


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: non ce la faccio....muoro !


Pure io,ma dalla rabbia,ma come puoi tacere?la tua donna sparisce per un pomeriggio intero,torna"Zoppicando" livida e lisa,e tu con la testa sotto il cuscino?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io,ma dalla rabbia,ma come puoi tacere?la tua donna sparisce per un pomeriggio intero,torna"Zoppicando" livida e lisa,e tu con la testa sotto il cuscino?


dicono sia la modernità,dottò.

ma la cosa che mi fa propendere per l'idea che tutto sommato certi molluschi si meritino tutto questo è quando leggo che la tipa s'incazza se lui non fa i piatti.......


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dicono sia la modernità,dottò.
> 
> ma la cosa che mi fa propendere per l'idea che tutto sommato certi molluschi si meritino tutto questo è quando leggo che la tipa s'incazza se lui non fa i piatti.......


io so proprio antica però :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Grazie*



perplesso ha detto:


> dicono sia la modernità,dottò.
> 
> ma la cosa che mi fa propendere per l'idea che tutto sommato certi molluschi si meritino tutto questo è quando leggo che la tipa s'incazza se lui non fa i piatti.......


Esimio, giusto!Quindi ricapitoliamo:la donna di questo tizio si vede e si sente con un altro,prende silos di cazzi in quantità industriale,passa interi pomeriggi in spaccata o a bomba su giovani virgulti con baiaffe da 30 cm turgide e vogliose,poi quando torna a casa, si incazza pure se non trova casa perfetta ed i piatti puliti,per di più,come se non bastasse vuole continuare a vivere a casa di questo tizio perchè non gli va di tornare a casa dalla mamma poichè 6 mesi prima ha divorziato dal marito...poi mi spiegate cosa cazzo c'entra!Inaccettabile!


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio, giusto!Quindi ricapitoliamo:la donna di questo tizio si vede e si sente con un altro,prende silos di cazzi in quantità industriale,passa interi pomeriggi in spaccata o a bomba su giovani virgulti con baiaffe da 30 cm turgide e vogliose,poi quando torna a casa, si incazza pure se non trova casa perfetta ed i piatti puliti,per di più,come se non bastasse vuole continuare a vivere a casa di questo tizio perchè non gli va di tornare a casa dalla mamma poichè 6 mesi prima ha divorziato dal marito...poi mi spiegate cosa cazzo c'entra!Inaccettabile!


mah....secondo me è anche un test.

vuol vedere fino a che punto Bender si lascia sottomettere senza reagire.

e sinceramente di casi così ne leggo e vedo a giro sempre di più,caro professore.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah....secondo me è anche un test.
> 
> vuol vedere fino a che punto Bender si lascia sottomettere senza reagire.
> 
> e sinceramente di casi così ne leggo e vedo a giro sempre di più,caro professore.


Esimio,a 30 anni hai la vita davanti...non dietro....INACCETTABILE!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2013)

Grazie per le risate


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2013)

è un titolo alla wertmüller


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ho letto la tua esperienza per ora solo il primo post iniziale e mi dispiace sinceramente per te, fino alla tragica svolta rispecchiava il mio progetto di vita. quando mi è successo il primo periodo di crisi, la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata 9 anni buttati ora che è peggio di prima perché la vedo davvero difficile ma mi tengo stretto tutti i momenti belli che mi ha regalato. maledetti segnali tutte che dicono che c'erano e non li vediamo e io che cerco foto messaggi <miei> per cercare di ricostruire  il momento in cui si è sentita trascurata, per ricordarmi cosa ho fatto. che poi a volte te ne accorgi chiedi spiegazioni e ti liquidano subito e tu li per li non ci penseresti  mai, poi dopo ci pensi a quella sera che a mezzanotte ha suonato il cellulare per un messaggio e lei ti dice che è una amica che si è ricordata di dirgli una cosa, senza che tu chieda chi era, poi capita un altra volta e sta volta dice che è impostato che avverte a fine carica.
> se mi avesse detto mi sto sentendo con un altro guarda che se non cambi ti lascio.io so che all'inizio l'innamoramento è travolgente e non guarda in faccia a niente non vede difetti ma spero che anche se dovesse scegliere lui anche tra un anno o più poi ritorni


Ma i tuoi genitori sanno?ma hai un cugino più grande?ma trascurare una donna per un pò deve autorizzarla a farsi fare un sedere come un pozzo di S.Patrizio?ma tu stai male.....hai bisogno di aiuto,se continui così la tua donna verrà dentro casa a farsi smantellare le natiche alla faccia tua...ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per le risate


Giuro che mi incazzo davvero quando leggo cose del genere,mi sale un pò di veleno,sono pieno di difetti,ma ringrazio dio di essere cresciuto a pane e orgoglio,avrò fatto anche tante cazzate ma ho imparato a volermi bene,a rispettarmi.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Giuro che mi incazzo davvero quando leggo cose del genere,*mi sale un pò di veleno,sono pieno di difetti,ma ringrazio dio di essere cresciuto a pane e orgoglio,avrò fatto anche tante cazzate ma ho imparato a volermi bene,a rispettarmi.



conoscendoti lo so 
ma leggere il teatrino Oscuro/Perplesso non ha prezzo.... siete uno spasso :rotfl:


----------



## JON (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.ho 29 anni e ho avuto solo una grande storia d'amore nella mia vita <che è durata> 13 anni.
> Convivio con la mia fidanzata da 2 anni da una settimana so per certo che si sente e si vede con una persona.
> Abbiamo litigato un mese fa circa.Perché la trascuravo,mi sono arreso a mani basse
> *Perché aveva ragione e mi sono impegnato Per esserle più vicino,poi dopo una settimana mi chiede come sto perché mi vedeva meno giù di morale e dice che il mio pentimento durava poco e tornavo come prima,li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano
> ...


Non essere cosi sicuro che avesse ragione. Sembri succube di un rapporto dove credi che il tuo impegno profuso sia un compito da portare diligentemente a termine.

Intanto lei si fa i cazzi suoi mentre ti crea sensi di colpa che ti accolli come un soldato.

Per quanto mi riguarda questa storia potresti pure troncarla, anche considerando "l'amore" che provi.
Questa storia in quanto unica, per te e per essere l'unico amore della tua vita, non devi ritenerla infallibile. Non è con la sola tua devozione e l'impegno che riuscirai a sostenerla.

Comincia a pensare che è nata quando avevi solo 16 o 17 anni. Ora tu credi che questo abbia una valenza imprescindibile. Pensi inconsciamente che questa storia abbia qualcosa di sacro o superiore, ma non è cosi. Non fosse altro che in realtà lei marcia su binari diversi dai tuoi.

Prova a scrollarti di dosso questa dipendenza. Fa come lei, inizia a mettere te stesso al primo posto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> conoscendoti lo so
> ma leggere il teatrino Oscuro/Perplesso non ha prezzo.... siete uno spasso :rotfl:


Capisco,perplesso però è sempre morigerato,duro ma morigerato,io faccio fatica,poi penso che se fossi stato diverso avrei sofferto meno,forse avrei fatto meno stronzate,magari mi sarei fatto un pò schifo però....!Insomma non ho cambiato il mondo,almeno il mondo non mi ha cambiato troppo...!E quando incontro una mia ex,e mi guarda con rabbia ed astio sono contento,magari quella rabbia in alcuni casi è anche ammirazione,in altri casi quella rabbia è giusta perchè sono stato stronzo,penso che se mi guardasse con compassione,starei male!


----------



## lothar57 (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma i tuoi genitori sanno?ma hai un cugino più grande?ma trascurare una donna per un pò deve autorizzarla a farsi fare un sedere come un pozzo di S.Patrizio?ma tu stai male.....hai bisogno di aiuto,se continui così la tua donna verrà dentro casa a farsi smantellare le natiche alla faccia tua...ma ti rendi conto di cosa scrivi?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei grande amico....ma cerca di capire mica tutti hanno le palle come noi.Mio amico,ad esempio,che a parole odia la moglie,quando lei parla scatta sugli attenti..e'uno zerbino umano.Domenica pero'l'ho zanzarato....perche'non si poteva vedere portare la borsa della moglie,per strada....la battuttaccia mi e'venuta..,non ti dico le risate dei turisti,e il suo imbarazzo....
L'amico utente e'identico.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei grande amico....ma cerca di capire mica tutti hanno le palle come noi.Mio amico,ad esempio,che a parole odia la moglie,quando lei parla scatta sugli attenti..e'uno zerbino umano.Domenica pero'l'ho zanzarato....perche'non si poteva vedere portare la borsa della moglie,per strada....la battuttaccia mi e'venuta..,non ti dico le risate dei turisti,e il suo imbarazzo....
> L'amico utente e'identico.


Alt amico!Io non ho le palle!Io penso solo di avere orgoglio e dignità,penso solo che per farsi volere bene bisogna volersi bene!


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma senza palle proprio ma che cazzo!Io ho mandato un matrimonio a puttane a 26 anni,un altra relazione di 4 anni a 31 ma sono coglione?ma cristo santo chi si separa a 60allora?questo tiene la testa sotto il cuscino e quella smutandata della donna va in spaccata su qualsiasi cosa a forma di fringuello,e lui zitto se no rimane da solo?????


Ma che dici??
Non hai letto che non poteva tornare a casa perchè l'auto è rimasta chiusa nel garage del supermercato?


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: sei grande amico....ma cerca di capire mica tutti hanno le palle come noi.Mio amico,ad esempio,che a parole odia la moglie,quando lei parla scatta sugli attenti..e'uno zerbino umano.Domenica pero'l'ho zanzarato....perche'non si poteva vedere portare la borsa della moglie,per strada....la battuttaccia mi e'venuta..,non ti dico le risate dei turisti,e il suo imbarazzo....
> L'amico utente e'identico.


Ma noi chi scusa?
Come te?
Mah, mi sembra che tu metta in atto la famosa frase, la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
Hai una casa, una bella moglie, non fai rinunce di sorta per quel che riguarda le altre donne.
Mi sembra di capire che tua moglie non sappia una mazza dei tuoi diversivi e anzi, hai tutto quel daffare a nascondere cellulari segreti, sim con altri numeri, occultare ogni minima prova. Perchè sai benissimo che se ti beccasse...saresti nella merda più totale.
Quindi...ma di che palle parli?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio,a 30 anni hai la vita davanti...non dietro....INACCETTABILE!


illustrissimo professore,ritengo che Bender sia il risultato di una esplosione neuronica con traslazione della materia nell'ampolla rettale,attraverso le vie linfatiche.

sostanzialmente la prova empirica della teoria del dottor DePistolis,conosciuta negli ambienti scientifici come "la sinossi del BigBang primordiale passando per il culo"

ne dovrebbe trovare una pregevole esposizione analitica nel libro "de rerum culis",tomo II,capitolo 4


----------



## zanna (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> illustrissimo professore,ritengo che Bender sia il risultato di una esplosione neuronica con traslazione della materia nell'ampolla rettale,attraverso le vie linfatiche.
> 
> sostanzialmente la prova empirica della teoria del dottor DePistolis,conosciuta negli ambienti scientifici come "la sinossi del BigBang primordiale passando per il culo"
> 
> ne dovrebbe trovare una pregevole esposizione analitica nel libro "de rerum culis",tomo II,capitolo 4


Buongiorno a tutta la bella gente .... 

Suvvia un pò di umana comprensione per l'amico un pelo "confuso"


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma che dici??
> Non hai letto che non poteva tornare a casa perchè l'auto è rimasta chiusa nel garage del supermercato?


:rofl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> illustrissimo professore,ritengo che Bender sia il risultato di una esplosione neuronica con traslazione della materia nell'ampolla rettale,attraverso le vie linfatiche.
> 
> sostanzialmente la prova empirica della teoria del dottor DePistolis,conosciuta negli ambienti scientifici come "la sinossi del BigBang primordiale passando per il culo"
> 
> ne dovrebbe trovare una pregevole esposizione analitica nel libro "de rerum culis",tomo II,capitolo 4


La mia stessa diagnosi,aggiungerei una marcata sinapsi di natura anorettale,quindi una piacevole dipendenza nel vedersi defenestrati i corpi cavernosi del plesso anale.Per far capire a tutti,il nostro ragazzo non avendo una grande personalità anela a prenderlo nel culo sia teoricamente che praticamente,e fortunatamente per lui ,spesso ci riesce pure.Io propenderei anche per un omossessualità latente,con annesso languore di natura anale in atto.


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia stessa diagnosi,aggiungerei una marcata sinapsi di natura anorettale,quindi una piacevole dipendenza nel vedersi defenestrati i corpi cavernosi del plesso anale.Per far capire a tutti,il nostro ragazzo non avendo una grande personalità anela a prenderlo nel culo sia teoricamente che praticamente,e fortunatamente per lui ,spesso ci riesce pure.Io propenderei anche per un omossessualità latente,con annesso languore di natura anale in atto.


Ma no dai.
Adesso esagerate.
E' giovane e ha passato la vita, fin da quando era ragazzino, sempre con la stessa donna.
Non ha termini di paragone e unito al fatto che probabilmente non ha un carattere fortissimo nè indipendente, è capibile che si senta sperso.


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma no dai.
> Adesso esagerate.
> E' giovane e ha passato la vita, fin da quando era ragazzino, sempre con la stessa donna.
> Non ha termini di paragone e unito al fatto che probabilmente non ha un carattere fortissimo nè indipendente, è capibile che si senta sperso.


infatti vogliamo spronarlo ad una qualche reazione,perchè si sta avvitando in una spirale in cui arriverà al giorno che busserà alla porta della camera da letto dovei la sua lei sta deliziando il reale augello del Toro di turno per chiedergli se vuole la brioche al cioccolato o alla marmellata per colazione.

ora è ancora in tempo per riprendersi e riprendere in mano la sua vita,almeno spero.

per cui,vai con l'elettroshock mentale


----------



## Anais (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti vogliamo spronarlo ad una qualche reazione,perchè si sta avvitando in una spirale in cui arriverà al giorno che busserà alla porta della camera da letto dovei la sua lei sta deliziando il reale augello del Toro di turno per chiedergli se vuole la brioche al cioccolato o alla marmellata per colazione.
> 
> ora è ancora in tempo per riprendersi e riprendere in mano la sua vita,almeno spero.
> 
> per cui,vai con l'elettroshock mentale


:rotfl::rotfl:
Esageratiiiiii!!


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Anais,so che sembra un'iperbole,ma siccome è successo e succede per davvero.....meglio prevenire che curare,no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> infatti vogliamo spronarlo ad una qualche reazione,perchè si sta avvitando in una spirale in cui arriverà al giorno che busserà alla porta della camera da letto dovei la sua lei sta deliziando il reale augello del Toro di turno per chiedergli se vuole la brioche al cioccolato o alla marmellata per colazione.
> 
> ora è ancora in tempo per riprendersi e riprendere in mano la sua vita,almeno spero.
> 
> per cui,vai con l'elettroshock mentale


Io non voglio spronare nessuno.Ho fatto solo una diagnosi psichiatrica basata sulla mia esperienza di vita.Insomma questo ragazzo è molto vicino ad un salasso anale di notevoli proporzioni,forse è il caso di svegliarsi...forse...!


----------



## zanna (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Anais,so che sembra un'iperbole,ma siccome è successo e succede per davvero.....meglio prevenire che curare,no?


Sicuramente è sempre meglio prevenire che curare ma in questo caso temo che le cose siano andate forse troppo oltre  e che la terapia d'urto serva, spero, solo per il prossimo giro  .... mi spiace


----------



## eagle (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,perplesso però è sempre morigerato,duro ma morigerato,io faccio fatica,poi penso che se fossi stato diverso avrei sofferto meno,forse avrei fatto meno stronzate,magari mi sarei fatto un pò schifo però....!Insomma non ho cambiato il mondo,almeno il mondo non mi ha cambiato troppo...!E quando incontro una mia ex,e mi guarda con rabbia ed astio sono contento,magari quella rabbia in alcuni casi è anche ammirazione,in altri casi quella rabbia è giusta perchè sono stato stronzo,penso che se mi guardasse con compassione,starei male!


Maestro, sto imparando. Con il tempo, con cautela, ma sto imparando.


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo perchè la donna di questo tipo dalla mamma non vuol tornare...ma non vuol rinunciare neanche ai capitoni da competizione,quindi quando torna sfranta con il sederino bello sfigurato e smunto,lui sta con la testa sotto il cuscino,e si accontenta di una carezza elemosinata....della serie:scusa amore mi hanno arroventato e martellato le parti basse tutto il pomeriggio,adesso dormi che sono stanca...non farmi domande.


capisco che magari il tuo intento è creare una scintilla, dare motivazione però vai sul pesante già ho i miei film in testa, comunque non è detto che sia accaduto ieri è tornata con la macchina delle sue amiche comunque a breve lo scoprirò.
dai messaggi che ho letto non sembrava perché lui insisteva per vedersi meno ma più a lungo mentre gli incontri erano fugaci


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rofl:


siamo andati a recuperare la macchina questa mattina


----------



## zanna (21 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Maestro, sto imparando. Con il tempo, con cautela, ma sto imparando.


Lo spero per te "amico" .... e anche per me


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> capisco che magari il tuo intento è creare una scintilla, dare motivazione però vai sul pesante già ho i miei film in testa, comunque non è detto che sia accaduto ieri è tornata con la macchina delle sue amiche comunque a breve lo scoprirò.
> dai messaggi che ho letto non sembrava perché lui insisteva per vedersi meno ma più a lungo mentre gli incontri erano fugaci




A parte l'arrovellamento del tuo cervello con conseguente malessere, non ti rendi conto che lei si sta approfittando di te e lo fa perché ti conosce forse più di te stesso?
Non prestarti oltre a fare il suo gioco egoistico, pretendi il giusto rispetto che ti deve e, se deve prendere una decisione, che lo faccia in tempi rapidissimi.
Non avere mai paura della verità delle cose della vita, le situazioni di stallo non giovano mai, soprattutto all'equilibrio mentale.
Il fulcro del problema non è se sia accaduta o meno quella cosa, è il dubbio di lei sulla vostra coppia e sul vostro futuro.
Mi sembra già tanto...


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Buongiorno Bender,
> 
> parla con lei ... anzi, no ...
> Impara ad ascoltare ...
> ...


grazie per i consigli molto utili 
ma è difficile leggere i piccoli segnali quando non sei allertato
e non si può essere attenti a ogni cosa come un moderno 007
poi si diventa troppo nevrotici, e comunque se non sapessi ora sarei tranquillo e beato perché dopo varie domande esplicite ha detto che non ha nessuno e che se ci lasciamo vuole stare da sola.
il fatto di raccontarsi la giornata a volte capitava ma farlo tutti i giorni diventerebbe una forzatura ,anche se ci sto pensando seriamente però sono convinto che non durerebbe il rito.
so anche che se non sapessi ,non vedendo risultati dal mio impegno ci avrei sicuramente litigato rovinando tutto perché intorno al 15 ero li li per dirgli basta non faccio più niente visto che sei ancora piu offesa di prima e questo certo non mi sprona ma mi avvilisce, e poi quando ho letto c'è stato un reset tutto mi sembrava senza più importanza
tranne che restasse, finchè  è qui mi illudo a tratti che ce la posso fare perché ci posso parlare ogni giorno e rispondere se pur velatamente a tutti i buoni consigli di lui


----------



## devastata (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto la tua esperienza per ora solo il primo post iniziale e mi dispiace sinceramente per te, fino alla tragica svolta rispecchiava il mio progetto di vita. quando mi è successo il primo periodo di crisi, la prima cosa che ho pensato è stata 9 anni buttati ora che è peggio di prima perché la vedo davvero difficile ma mi tengo stretto tutti i momenti belli che mi ha regalato. maledetti segnali tutte che dicono che c'erano e non li vediamo e io che cerco foto messaggi <miei> per cercare di ricostruire  il momento in cui si è sentita trascurata, per ricordarmi cosa ho fatto. che poi a volte te ne accorgi chiedi spiegazioni e ti liquidano subito e tu li per li non ci penseresti  mai, poi dopo ci pensi a quella sera che a mezzanotte ha suonato il cellulare per un messaggio e lei ti dice che è una amica che si è ricordata di dirgli una cosa, senza che tu chieda chi era, poi capita un altra volta e sta volta dice che è impostato che avverte a fine carica.
> *se mi avesse detto mi sto sentendo con un altro guarda che se non cambi ti lascio*.io so che all'inizio l'innamoramento è travolgente e non guarda in faccia a niente non vede difetti ma spero che anche se dovesse scegliere lui anche tra un anno o più poi ritorni




Non lo fanno mai, non godrebbero così tanto altrimenti. Negano fino all'ultimo, anche davanti all'evidenza.

Sei giovane, dimenticala il più in fretta possibile.


----------



## ipazia (21 Agosto 2013)

ciao:smile:

mi sembri su un altalena...ma non ti stai divertendo.

Ma tu cosa vuoi per te, e per voi?

Le persone non sono oggetti, che possono essere perse e poi riconquistate.  

Se lei vuole andare, andrà.
Se lei vuole restare, resterà.

E' solo questione di tempi.

Queste, a mio parere, sono questioni su cui tu con i tuoi comportamenti giusti o sbagliati che siano, non puoi influire minimamente.

Puoi influire solo su ciò che ti riguarda, e nel tuo caso specifico, sono le condizioni del suo restare o del suo andare, le condizioni che tengono in piedi la vostra coppia..

Puoi accettare che lei stia con un altro?
Bene, va bene se ci stai dentro, se siete felici.

Non puoi accettarlo?
Non accettarlo. 

E diglielo.

Le vostre condizioni per stare bene non le può stabilire nessuno oltre voi.


Mi sembra che tu ti stia massacandro cercando di capire cosa fai di sbagliato per portarla a tradire (se sta tradendo).
Il cane, i piatti, la trascuri

Lasciatelo dire, niente fai di sbagliato. 
E se fai qualcosa che la infastidisce ne potete solo parlare insieme e vedere insieme se esiste soluzione o se vi va bene di accettarvi per come siete o ancora potete decidere di troncare e come troncare. 
Non esistono regole, voi ve le potete dare.

O potete anche scegliere di accettare quelle che vi danno gli altri.

L'importante è che siate consapevoli di quello che state facendo.

Perchè non accada fra qualche anno di guardarvi indietro ed avere rimpianti.


Il punto, per te, è capire se ti va bene o no.

Perchè puoi anche essere un cuk..quella roba lì che sono dovuta andare a vedere cosa fosse...ma se va bene a te..

*Ti va bene? Sei felice?*


----------



## devastata (21 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma senza palle proprio ma che cazzo!Io ho mandato un matrimonio a puttane a 26 anni,un altra relazione di 4 anni a 31 ma sono coglione?ma *cristo santo chi si separa a 60allora?*questo tiene la testa sotto il cuscino e quella smutandata della donna va in spaccata su qualsiasi cosa a forma di fringuello,e lui zitto se no rimane da solo?????




Chi risponde?

U R G E N T E !


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2013)

ciao Bender,
ma.. è un'impressione mia o sembra che voi vi vediate solo a casa? ma perché esce sempre da sola con le sue amiche? io non è che la giustifico, assolutamente!! ma.. state un po' insieme invece di vedervi in casa per decidere chi lava i piatti e chi porta fuori il cane? insomma portatelo fuori insieme sto cane, no? 

non mi date l'idea di una coppia tanto contenta di passare momenti insieme. non so, forse dopo tanti anni è normale e io non posso saperlo.. ma tu sei davvero convinto di questa relazione?

comunque il fatto che lei non soffra perchè ti tradisce la dice lunga.. quindi anche se le dici che la hai beccata non guadagnerai il suo ritorno. la fai solo allontanare definitivamente alleggerendola del peso di dover vuotare il sacco.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> capisco che magari il tuo intento è creare una scintilla, dare motivazione però vai sul pesante già ho i miei film in testa, comunque non è detto che sia accaduto ieri è tornata con la macchina delle sue amiche comunque a breve lo scoprirò.
> dai messaggi che ho letto non sembrava perché lui insisteva per vedersi meno ma più a lungo mentre gli incontri erano fugaci





Bender ha detto:


> siamo andati a recuperare la macchina questa mattina


Ridevo perchè sembrava un'altra scusa assurda campata li...comunque secondo me non devi scoprire niente,quello che devi sapere è gia' li, sotto i tuoi occhi.


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ciao Bender,
> ma.. è un'impressione mia o sembra che voi vi vediate solo a casa? ma perché esce sempre da sola con le sue amiche? io non è che la giustifico, assolutamente!! ma.. state un po' insieme invece di vedervi in casa per decidere chi lava i piatti e chi porta fuori il cane? insomma portatelo fuori insieme sto cane, no?
> 
> non mi date l'idea di una coppia tanto contenta di passare momenti insieme. non so, forse dopo tanti anni è normale e io non posso saperlo.. ma tu sei davvero convinto di questa relazione?
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ridevo perchè sembrava un'altra scusa assurda campata li...*comunque secondo me non devi scoprire niente,quello che devi sapere è gia' li, sotto i tuoi occhi*.


già


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *perplesso* 
illustrissimo professore,ritengo che Bender sia il risultato di una esplosione neuronica con traslazione della materia nell'ampolla rettale,attraverso le vie linfatiche.

sostanzialmente la prova empirica della teoria del dottor DePistolis,conosciuta negli ambienti scientifici come "la sinossi del BigBang primordiale passando per il culo"


ne dovrebbe trovare una pregevole esposizione analitica nel libro "de rerum culis",tomo II,capitolo 4





oscuro ha detto:


> La mia stessa diagnosi,aggiungerei una marcata sinapsi di natura anorettale,quindi una piacevole dipendenza nel vedersi defenestrati i corpi cavernosi del plesso anale.Per far capire a tutti,il nostro ragazzo non avendo una grande personalità anela a prenderlo nel culo sia teoricamente che praticamente,e fortunatamente per lui ,spesso ci riesce pure.Io propenderei anche per un omossessualità latente,con annesso languore di natura anale in atto.


Voi due siete tremendi ...:mrgreen: Però blender cerca di leggere bene tra le righe


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Chi risponde?
> 
> U R G E N T E !



I miei genitori.

Giuro.

Ed era ora....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Chi risponde?
> 
> U R G E N T E !


Beh c'era anche Persa che si separò a quell'età lì...no?
Infatti da lì predicava il nuovo credo...www.separatipuretu...no?


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

sto un po meglio ho scoperto che per ora non c'è stato niente forse qualche bacio e abbaraccio , la cosa incredibile è un altra però praticamente si sta comportando esattamente come 4 anni fa ma proprio le stesse frasi e gli ha fatto un ritratto con gli aquarelli come aveva fatto 4 anni fa per l'altro della serie ritenta e sarai più fortunata ora ho paura perché se sapessi che sta per succedere non so se gli direi che so anche se non servirebbe a fermarla


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto un po meglio ho scoperto che per ora non c'è stato niente forse qualche bacio e abbaraccio , la cosa incredibile è un altra però praticamente si sta comportando esattamente come 4 anni fa ma proprio le stesse frasi e gli ha fatto un ritratto con gli aquarelli come aveva fatto 4 anni fa per l'altro della serie ritenta e sarai più fortunata ora ho paura perché se sapessi che sta per succedere non so se gli direi che so anche se non servirebbe a fermarla


Vedi?
Vedi?
E come è andata a finire 4 anni fa?
Pensa sai già il copione e la fine della commedia...


----------



## ilnikko (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto un po meglio ho scoperto che per ora non c'è stato niente forse qualche bacio e abbaraccio , la cosa incredibile è un altra però praticamente si sta comportando esattamente come 4 anni fa ma proprio le stesse frasi e gli ha fatto un ritratto con gli aquarelli come aveva fatto 4 anni fa per l'altro della serie ritenta e sarai più fortunata ora ho paura perché se sapessi che sta per succedere non so se gli direi che so anche se non servirebbe a fermarla


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:

minchia,ma sei vero ?
altro che cuckold


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto un po meglio ho scoperto che per ora non c'è stato niente forse qualche bacio e abbaraccio , la cosa incredibile è un altra però praticamente si sta comportando esattamente come 4 anni fa ma proprio le stesse frasi e gli ha fatto un ritratto con gli aquarelli come aveva fatto 4 anni fa per l'altro della serie ritenta e sarai più fortunata ora ho paura perché se sapessi che sta per succedere non so se gli direi che so anche se non servirebbe a fermarla


Blender taglia la testa al toro e lasciala per primo tu ...su ragazzo un po' di autostima


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Vedi?
> E come è andata a finire 4 anni fa?
> Pensa sai già il copione e la fine della commedia...


non credo proprio che andrà così perché questo ha tutta una tecnica particolare le consiglia libri tipo " le notti bianche"
film come " i ponti di madison county " e una persona innamorata è facile che si immedesima, poi sono andato a vedere cosa succedeva 2 settimane e in quel periodo alcuni giorni o non si faceva sentire o era online ma non la contattava e lei ha chiesto spiegazioni e questo si è incazzato dicendo che non può pretendere di dirgli cosa fare che lui vuole andare piano per gradi perché è rimasto ferito troppe volte, e lei subito mille scuse


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non credo proprio che andrà così perché questo ha tutta una tecnica particolare le consiglia libri tipo " le notti bianche"
> film come " i ponti di madison county " e una persona innamorata è facile che si immedesima, poi sono andato a vedere cosa succedeva 2 settimane e in quel periodo alcuni giorni o non si faceva sentire o era online ma non la contattava e lei ha chiesto spiegazioni e questo si è incazzato dicendo che non può pretendere di dirgli cosa fare che lui vuole andare piano per gradi perché è rimasto ferito troppe volte, e lei subito mille scuse


Blender ma Quanto ti vuoi torturare ancora?


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

ah ho scordato un particolare domani va da una sua amica in una località di villeggiatura ,dice per farsi consigliare e per staccare un po', poi guardo cosa gli dice e all'inizio interpreto male e penso che la sua amica la coprirà per incontrare lui poi invece è la sua amica che deve incontrare un altro e ha bisogno di lei come scusa per girare ,la sua amica ha 40 è sposata e con un figlio che ha 6 anni, chissà cosa gli consiglia di fare. il suo motto è >gli uomini vanno educati<


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ah ho scordato un particolare domani va da una sua amica in una località di villeggiatura ,dice per farsi consigliare e per staccare un po', poi guardo cosa gli dice e all'inizio interpreto male e penso che la sua amica la coprirà per incontrare lui poi invece è la sua amica che deve incontrare un altro e ha bisogno di lei come scusa per girare ,la sua amica ha 40 è sposata e con un figlio che ha 6 anni, chissà cosa gli consiglia di fare. il suo motto è >gli uomini vanno educati<


Ma sei vero?  Nahhhh:mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Blender ma Quanto ti vuoi torturare ancora?


so di avere le mie colpe abbiamo parlato e il problema di fondo è che non fare tutte quelle cose non portagli un presente o magari farmi trovare a sorpresa quando esce dal lavoro sono tutte cose che indicano che l'ho data per scontata che pensavo ci sarebbe sempre stata


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei vero?  Nahhhh:mrgreen:


giuro che è tutto vero se potessi importerei la chat qui ma penso che già a guardarla così potrei anche passere dei guai per la praivacy la sua amica ha già avuto delle sbandate e le giustifica dicendo che sono dei periodi della sua vita che si sente così ma poi le passa e ritorna tutto normale


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

ho copiato la micro sd ma i file della chat di whatsupp sono criptati è possibile aprili che qualcuno sappia?
spero di non contravvenire a qualche regola del forum


----------



## passante (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> so di avere le mie colpe abbiamo parlato e il problema di fondo è che non fare tutte quelle cose non portagli un presente o magari farmi trovare a sorpresa quando esce dal lavoro sono tutte cose che indicano che l'ho data per scontata che pensavo ci sarebbe sempre stata


va be' mi pare un po' eccessivo. ma comunque va bene, non le hai dimostrato abbastanza attenzione e interesse, ok. e ma adesso non ho capito perché lei va in giro tutto il giorno per i cazzi suoi e te stai a casa ad aspettarla: non potete passare un po' di tempo assieme, così tanto per vedere se funziona? boh poi non so, mi fa venire un'ansia a leggerti... non capisco, scusami.


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> so di avere le mie colpe abbiamo parlato e il problema di fondo è che non fare tutte quelle cose non portagli un presente o magari farmi trovare a sorpresa quando esce dal lavoro sono tutte cose che indicano che l'ho data per scontata che pensavo ci sarebbe sempre stata


si ok bender avrai le tue responsabilità.. ma vuoi dirmi che te lo meriti? insomma, a me pare che lei stia imbastendo una relazione con un altro senza dirti nulla e senza sentirsi minimamente in colpa.. e intanto però ti fa pesare il fatto che la trascuri. mi pare che per lei, il fatto che tu la trascuri, non sia un gran problema.. anzi è una bella opportunità per aprire le danze con un altro! se lei volesse la tua attenzione non porterebbe avanti una relazione con un altro..se fosse depressa perchè la trascuri al massimo magari cercherebbe uno da una notte..per poi piangere per i sensi di colpa.. invece una relazione con un altro si porta avanti quando la relazione che si ha non interessa più!

ma poi, tu come fai a sapere tutte le cose che hai scritto sopra? del ritratto, delle due settimane, di lui che vuole andare per gradi, del fatto che non sono andati a letto... le hai letto ancora i messaggi? ma quando pensi di smettere? ti stai facendo di quei castelli... ti fai male da solo così.. e per farti male basta lei..


----------



## MK (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho copiato la micro sd ma i file della chat di whatsupp sono criptati è possibile aprili che qualcuno sappia?
> spero di non contravvenire a qualche regola del forum


ALT stop basta, questo è il pianeta terra, torna tra noi! Qual è il problema reale?


----------



## perplesso (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho copiato la micro sd ma i file della chat di whatsupp sono criptati è possibile aprili che qualcuno sappia?
> spero di non contravvenire a qualche regola del forum


guarda fai un lavoro più semplice.   visto che sai tutto,saprai anche il numero di lui.

chiamalo e digli se per favore ti chiava la fidanzata perchè lei non vede l'ora.

così almeno risolviamo sta telenovela e vediamo se luilì se la monta e basta o se la piglia su.

io ti auguro la seconda ipotesi,sennò qui tu non ne esci da solo


----------



## emme76 (21 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*

sei un fake, non puoi essere vero.

Ammettendo che tu sia vero.
Lei si è innamorata di un altro? Ok ci può stare, può capitare.

Ma che se ne andasse via, da lui o dalla madre o da sola.

Cioè sei cornuto in casa tua?

Ti rendi conto???


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho copiato la micro sd ma i file della chat di whatsupp sono criptati è possibile aprili che qualcuno sappia?
> spero di non contravvenire a qualche regola del forum


fossi in te mi preoccuperei delle regole del buon senso, altro che quelle del forum!


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda fai un lavoro più semplice.   visto che sai tutto,saprai anche il numero di lui.
> 
> chiamalo e digli se per favore ti chiava la fidanzata perchè lei non vede l'ora.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Bender (21 Agosto 2013)

emme76 ha detto:


> sei un fake, non puoi essere vero.
> 
> Ammettendo che tu sia vero.
> Lei si è innamorata di un altro? Ok ci può stare, può capitare.
> ...


secondo te mi invento tutto scrivo valanghe di parole a tutte le ore invece di passare queste belle giornate fuori.
visto che questa è la mia unica storia penso che se sucedde che mi lascia per ritornare alla normalità dovrei raggiungere quello che avevo prima ma non posso fare le corse come fa lei che dopo una settimana che chatta si sente innamoratissima, conosco 2 coppie che hanno avuto una relazione precedente che è durata tra gli 8 e i 10 tra l'una e l'altra e che entrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno subito dopo e una diceva candidamente con il marito che lei si era data una scadenza che sé no poi era troppo vecchia per i bambini, quindi chi c'è  cè l'importante è che abbia i requisiti lavoro stabile, casa ecc


----------



## dimmidinò (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo te mi invento tutto scrivo valanghe di parole a tutte le ore invece di passare queste belle giornate fuori.
> visto che questa è la mia unica storia penso che se sucedde che mi lascia per ritornare alla normalità dovrei raggiungere quello che avevo prima ma non posso fare le corse come fa lei che dopo una settimana che chatta si sente innamoratissima, conosco 2 coppie che hanno avuto una relazione precedente che è durata tra gli 8 e i 10 tra l'una e l'altra e che e*ntrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno subito dopo e una diceva candidamente con il marito che lei si era data una scadenza che sé no poi era troppo vecchia per i bambini*, quindi chi c'è  cè l'importante è che abbia i requisiti lavoro stabile, casa ecc


il neretto non ho capito cosa c'entra.. scusami ma non trovo proprio il nesso con la tua storia.. a meno che quello con la data di scadenza non sia tu!


----------



## passante (21 Agosto 2013)

niente, non ce la faccio a leggere. in bocca al lupo, sinceramente.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> secondo te mi invento tutto scrivo valanghe di parole a tutte le ore invece di passare queste belle giornate fuori.
> visto che questa è la mia unica storia penso che se sucedde che mi lascia per ritornare alla normalità dovrei raggiungere quello che avevo prima ma non posso fare le corse come fa lei che dopo una settimana che chatta si sente innamoratissima, conosco 2 coppie che hanno avuto una relazione precedente che è durata tra gli 8 e i 10 tra l'una e l'altra e che entrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno subito dopo e una diceva candidamente con il marito che lei si era data una scadenza che sé no poi era troppo vecchia per i bambini, quindi chi c'è  cè l'importante è che abbia i requisiti lavoro stabile, casa ecc



Ho già scritto una volta questa storia, ma la riscrivo.

Amica mia carissima, fidanzata da sempre con il suo unicograndeverosplendidoperfetto amore.
Età intorno ai 30.

Il tizio la lascia -pure malissimo- e lei, inconsolabile per mesi (nota: mesi)
non esiste nessuno come lui, blabla, non troverò mai nessuno come lui, blabla, solo lui era così, blabla.

Ovviamente -ovviamente- dopo qualche mese ha incontrato quello che ora è suo marito, col quale ha due bambini splendidi, un marito che lei adora e dal quale è venerata.
E che è INFINITAMENTE meglio di quel pesce lesso senza spina dorsale che era il precedente.

Se la ami, fai bene a lottare con tutte le tue forze.
Ma se il punto principale è la paura di non sapere ricominciare, ti prego, ti prego, riflettici.
Non buttarti nel cestino da solo, ok?


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> conosco 2 coppie che hanno avuto una relazione precedente che è durata tra gli 8 e i 10 tra l'una e l'altra e che entrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno subito dopo e una diceva candidamente con il marito che *lei si era data una scadenza* che sé no poi era troppo vecchia per i bambini, quindi chi c'è  cè l'importante è che abbia i requisiti lavoro stabile, casa ecc


Quindi uno vale l'altro? Basta che abbia i "giusti requisiti"? Entrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno successivo col partner tradito... Una sorta di sveglia insomma. Ma ci credi veramente?


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho copiato la micro sd ma i file della chat di whatsupp sono criptati è possibile aprili che qualcuno sappia?
> spero di non contravvenire a qualche regola del forum


Ma scusa, tu tutte queste informazioni su cosa si dicono, come le reperisci?
Le prendi il cell quando dorme? E lei non si e' nemmeno premurata di mettere una password, considerando che si sente con un altro di cui tu non dovresti sapere? 
Cosa vuoi fare? Copiare il contenuto della scheda e poi decriptare le conversazioni?
Se ti sgama ti becchi pure una denuncia e passi per uno stalker.
Smettila di spiare come un sorcio e affrontala!!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho già scritto una volta questa storia, ma la riscrivo.
> 
> Amica mia carissima, fidanzata da sempre con il suo unicograndeverosplendidoperfetto amore.
> Età intorno ai 30.
> ...


la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi uno vale l'altro? Basta che abbia i "giusti requisiti"? Entrambe le ragazze hanno tradito e poi si sono sposate l'anno successivo col partner tradito... Una sorta di sveglia insomma. Ma ci credi veramente?


no mi sono spiegato male si sono sposate con l'amante che ha accettato uno mi ha detto poco dopo che è passato il mio periodo di crisi. >fai come mè sposati così stai sereno che non scappa<  la verità a volte è più incredibile della fantasia


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


Lei contribuisce all'affitto?
Ok che e' casa dei tuoi...ma comunque darete loro qualcosa. O tutto grasso che cola?


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora* per punizione* visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


:confuso:


 mi è venuta fame.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma scusa, tu tutte queste informazioni su cosa si dicono, come le reperisci?
> Le prendi il cell quando dorme? E lei non si e' nemmeno premurata di mettere una password, considerando che si sente con un altro di cui tu non dovresti sapere?
> Cosa vuoi fare? Copiare il contenuto della scheda e poi decriptare le conversazioni?
> Se ti sgama ti becchi pure una denuncia e passi per uno stalker.
> Smettila di spiare come un sorcio e affrontala!!


lo so che è brutto ma non vedo alternative, poi le il telefono lo tiene sempre o in tasca o in mano tutto il giorno di notte ha un sonno leggerissimo una vota mi ha quasi scoperto mi ha chiesto cosa ci facevo in piedi alle 4 di notte nel buio quasi totale si vedeva a malapena la sagoma della sedia fortuna che il comodino è vicino alla finestra e comunque il telefono quando non lo sta usando lo spegne però ho scoperto per caso che in modalità off line o aereo visualizza comunque la cronologia solo che posso guardarla pochi minuti quando è in doccia è non riesco mai ad arrivare hai primi messaggi per capire dove e quando si sono incontrati la chat è senza fine ci sono più pagine per singoli giorni


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no mi sono spiegato male si sono sposate con l'amante che ha accettato uno mi ha detto poco dopo che è passato il mio periodo di crisi. >fai come mè sposati così stai sereno che non scappa<  la verità a volte è più incredibile della fantasia


Non scappa? Guarda che poi diventa tutto più complicato (da sposati intendo). Adesso basta cambiare la serratura di casa e ciao ciao . Cerco di sdrammatizzare dai. L'amore dovrebbe aiutare a stare bene. Cerca di stare bene.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Lei contribuisce all'affitto?
> Ok che e' casa dei tuoi...ma comunque darete loro qualcosa. O tutto grasso che cola?


i miei pagano pure le varie tasse spazzatura e imu
lei lavora partime da 30 ore settimanali io purtroppo il lavoro l'ho perso ma per un po con la liquidazione e i risparmi vado avanti ora tutti penserete che è per questo ma ne abbiamo parlato in tempi non sospetti e mi ha sempre detto che un tetto ce l'avevamo e andava bene così


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Signore dammi la forza... :mrgreen:
senti figliolo,continui a parlare di coppie di amici,tra l'altro fenomeAnali,perchè "sposala così non scappa" non si puo' sentire,cazzo c'è un limite a tutto. Ti scrivevo qualche pagina fa' di lasciar perdere i progetti di vita degli altri e di farti il tuo,non sei in ritardo per niente,cos'hai l'orologio biologico che scalpita ? E lascia perdere pure il suo cellulare,tanto che ti ha tradito lo sai pure te. Non è che se stai in casa a fare la massaia recuperi la relazione. Dai bello di zio,autostima e esci un po' (tira fuori la carne dal freezer e fai i piatti pero' se no si incazza come una biscia.... :carneval


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

....mmmm....mmmm................ sarà mica un trollone?!?!?!?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per le risate





Minerva ha detto:


> è un titolo alla wertmüller


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Ahhh ecco*



Bender ha detto:


> sto un po meglio ho scoperto che per ora non c'è stato niente forse qualche bacio e abbaraccio , la cosa incredibile è un altra però praticamente si sta comportando esattamente come 4 anni fa ma proprio le stesse frasi e gli ha fatto un ritratto con gli aquarelli come aveva fatto 4 anni fa per l'altro della serie ritenta e sarai più fortunata ora ho paura perché se sapessi che sta per succedere non so se gli direi che so anche se non servirebbe a fermarla


Allora scusa!Puoi stare tranquillo,forse qualche bacio e abbraccio ad un fulgido pisellone magari.Ma si ,io sono astioso ed esagerato,per qualche bacio tutto sto casino ecchecazzo..manco gli avesse polverizzato le pareti anorettali.Ascolta quando ti preoccuperai allora?quando andrai in astanteria nel pronto soccorso mentre staranno ricucendo con la macchina da cucire della nonnina di peter, l'amico di haidi,ogni pertugio possibile?


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora scusa!Puoi stare tranquillo,forse qualche bacio e abbraccio ad un fulgido pisellone magari.Ma si ,io sono astioso ed esagerato,per qualche bacio tutto sto casino ecchecazzo..manco gli avesse polverizzato le pareti anorettali.Ascolta quando ti preoccuperai allora?quando andrai in astanteria nel pronto soccorso mentre staranno ricucendo con la macchina da cucire della nonnina di peter, l'amico di haidi,ogni pertugio possibile?



Ciao Oscu

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

quello che ho capito, mi ha fatto ridere!

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


Io sono il conte e si sa: il conte può tutto.

Ora leggendoti mi sale l'angoscia
E mi dico che per fortuna non mi è mai capitato di amare con tutto me stesso.

Ieri sole mi chiedeva se non mi sono mai innamorato...

Eppure si ragazzi miei mi capitò da fuori di testa a 16 anni e a 23.
Ma dato che non fui ricambiato soprattutto perchè nanerottolo e quindi tappino...

Patii molto...

Ecco che io mi innamoro quanto basta
e solo delle parti che mi servono.

Mi proteggo no?
Per non finire come tanta gente.

Siccome mi è capitato di trovare donne innamorate di me con me che non riuscivo a ricambiare ho scoperto altre cose.

Adesso mi innamoro con ironia.

Ecco perchè mi piace tanto la mia mela...luna...

Perchè è surreale...
E non può rompermi le balle!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Bender,

scusa Bender, mi sembra di non aver capito ...

non è successo niente ... perciò, tutto ok. 
noti però, atteggiamenti uguali come quattro anni fa,
ma affinché non accade niente ... tutto ok. 

sveglia! ... parlale, dille ... che stai notando dei cambiamenti,
che sei preoccupa ... ascolta, cosa ha da dire!

non le devi dire che sai ... ma chiedendo, capisci anche tu qualcosa ...

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora scusa!Puoi stare tranquillo,forse qualche bacio e abbraccio ad un fulgido pisellone magari.Ma si ,io sono astioso ed esagerato,per qualche bacio tutto sto casino ecchecazzo..manco gli avesse polverizzato le pareti anorettali.Ascolta quando ti preoccuperai allora?quando andrai in astanteria nel pronto soccorso mentre staranno ricucendo con la macchina da cucire della nonnina di peter, l'amico di haidi,ogni pertugio possibile?


Oscu'ma sto Bender da dove casso arriva???crede forse che il tipo mentre fa lingua in bocca con la sua donna,tenga le mani a posto??e che lei non  armeggi con la patta???come si fa'sempre??


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> i miei pagano pure le varie tasse spazzatura e imu
> lei lavora partime da 30 ore settimanali io purtroppo il lavoro l'ho perso ma per un po con la liquidazione e i risparmi vado avanti ora tutti penserete che è per questo ma ne abbiamo parlato in tempi non sospetti e mi ha sempre detto che un tetto ce l'avevamo e andava bene così


Ma i tuoi sanno?ma parlaci un pò fidati,raccontagli quello che sta succedendo e vediamo un pò.A sto punto ti consiglio di seguirla e spararti qualche zaganella a getto quando la beccherai dentro qualche fratta di paese o in qualche cesso dell'autostrada mentre gli strapperanno a morsi i peli del sedere per poi fargli una bella"revisione"dell'ampolla anale!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'ma sto Bender da dove casso arriva???crede forse che il tipo mentre fa lingua in bocca con la sua donna,tenga le mani a posto??e che lei non  armeggi con la patta???come si fa'sempre??


Ecco sei il solito,subito a pensare male,magari solo qualche bacio,magari a sandwich fra due camionisti di colore che una volta messa a fisarmonica gli crepano quel sederino mellifluo!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> scusa Bender, mi sembra di non aver capito ...
> 
> ...


Ah se niente è qualche bacio e qualche abbraccio,allora uno schiaffo con il pisello sarà poco?:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah se niente è qualche bacio e qualche abbraccio,allora uno schiaffo con il pisello sarà poco?:mrgreen:


ma Sienne abita sulle montagne di Heidi...sai la'sono di mentalita'aperta.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:,


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono il conte e si sa: il conte può tutto.
> 
> Ora leggendoti mi sale l'angoscia
> E mi dico che per fortuna non mi è mai capitato di amare con tutto me stesso.


... o per sfortuna


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


che tu sia innamorato ci credo
come credo anche che lei
sia un'ottima commercialista!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

ma cosa significa, amare con tutto se stessi? ... lo chiedo veramente ... 
a volte si usano espressioni, senza capire bene ... che significato e portata hanno.

io la capisco così: se amo una "cosa" a tal punto, che tutte le fibre del mio essere
la vorrebbero solo veder felice, soddisfatta, contenta, realizzata ecc. 
a questo punto ... Bender, dovrebbe fare salti di gioia. Ha trovato cosa cerca la sua lei. 
Va, prende l'altro ... e lo trascina a casa ... e dice: è tutto vostro, tutto ... 
voglio che tu sia felice ... 

mahh

sienne


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma cosa significa, amare con tutto se stessi? ... lo chiedo veramente ...
> a volte si usano espressioni, senza capire bene ... che significato e portata hanno.
> ...



Forse è meglio che trascini lei dall'altro e dica a lui...è tutta tua, tuttaaaa.
Così non corre il rischio che i due magari alla fine sbattano fuori lui da casa SUA


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Forse è meglio che trascini lei dall'altro e dica a lui...è tutta tua, tuttaaaa.
> Così non corre il rischio che i due magari alla fine sbattano fuori lui da casa SUA


Ciao
:rotfl:

si ... ma lui, non aveva scritto, che l'altro consigliava a lei, di metterlo fuori? 
così, lei non deve scomodarsi ...  ... 

e siccome è una famiglia di tanto amore ... se ne vanno anche i genitori,
sai com'è ... 

sienne


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> ....mmmm....mmmm................ sarà mica un trollone?!?!?!?


ma perché pensate che sia una situazione tanto surreale,
mi da più fastidio questo che tutti i messaggi di sodomie che dovrebbe subire quando è con lui


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> :rotfl:
> 
> si ... ma lui, non aveva scritto, che l'altro consigliava a lei, di metterlo fuori?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perché pensate che sia una situazione tanto surreale,
> mi da più fastidio questo che tutti i messaggi di sodomie che dovrebbe subire quando è con lui


Senti Bender, lo vuoi un consiglio?
Se decidessi di stare con lei e lei decidesse di stare con te...appena la situazione economica e lavorativa lo permetterà...dammi retta, andate in affitto da un'altra parte.
E se mai doveste sposarvi, acquistate una casa per i fatti vostri, dove pagherete entrambi il mutuo.
Così i tuoi genitori potranno affittare la casa che occupate e tu avrai un entrata extra. Solo tua.
Te lo dico perchè la tua ragazza mi pare tanto una di quelle che pensa che tutto le sia dovuto e un pò modello zecca, e tu mi pari troppo sottomesso.
Non si sa mai, che se mai vi doveste sposare e fare figli, poi lei si trovi prima o poi comunque un altro e cerchi di allontanare davvero te da casa. Mettiti al sicuro, dammi retta, almeno avrai il tuo appartamento a cui appoggiarti.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono il conte e si sa: il conte può tutto.
> 
> Ora leggendoti mi sale l'angoscia
> E mi dico che per fortuna non mi è mai capitato di amare con tutto me stesso.
> ...


e come fai a sapere dov'è il limite dell'innamorarsi quanto basta è difficile in cose così astratte non è come voler arrivare sulla vetta della montagna, come ti rendi conto che non ti stai spostando troppo in la di quanto vorresti?


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma Sienne abita sulle montagne di Heidi...sai la'sono di mentalita'aperta.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:,


Ciao

sei indietro con le notizie ... 

single ... e in una grande città ... 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perché pensate che sia una situazione tanto surreale,
> mi da più fastidio questo che tutti i messaggi di sodomie che dovrebbe subire quando è con lui



surreale o no...da come ti descrivi qualcosa non mi torna..

leggo una situazione in cui tu parli principalmente della tua paura di essere finito senza di lei, del non poter stare senza di lei, tanto da essere disposto a tollerare ciò che ti fa star male per lei...

..più che surreale a me pare una dipendenza.

E nella mia esperienza Amore è libertà, anche dall'altro che si ritiene di amare.

Poi fra le righe, neanche tanto, leggo di giochi di potere, e di punizioni...ecco io non potrei tollerarlo, ma c'è a chi piace. 

Non mi è chiaro se ti piace una relazione impostata su queste condizioni.

Limite mio eh...se va bene a te

Ti va bene?


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma perché pensate che sia una situazione tanto surreale,
> mi da più fastidio questo che tutti i messaggi di sodomie che dovrebbe subire quando è con lui


perché ti comporti in modo surreale, perché sembri un sequestrato affetto dalla sindrome 
di Stoccolma, perché mentre lei fa a pezzi il tuo ego riducendoti ad una caricatura d'uomo tu non
solo glie lo permetti ma le cerchi pure delle giustificazioni.
Fuori le palle! 
Tu non le devi nulla, qualunque mancanza tu abbia avuto non è neanche minimamente paragonabile 
al danno emotivo che ti sta facendo (e che comunque vada ti sta segnando) quindi abbraccia
il Cinghiale Oronzo che è in te! dimentica correttezza e comprensione! impacchetta le sue 
cose, mandala a "meditare" fuori dai maroni!!!

Credimi, l'amore di cui ai ASSOLUTAMENTE bisogno è IL TUO!!!!!!!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> scusa Bender, mi sembra di non aver capito ...
> 
> ...


non va tutto bene, lo sento comunque come un tradimento anche perché vedo da come gli scrive che è molto innamorata, e so come si evolveranno le cose, quello che mi sconvolge è come sia potuto accadere in soli 2 mesi circa anzi l'apice c'è stato con la famosa litigata di un mese, dove prima diceva a lui basta ho deciso e poi il giorno dopo era disperata perché non poteva economicamente e lui gli diceva di resistere fino a settembre e questo mi inquieta non poco considerando che il 29 agosto è l'anniversario dei 13 anni.io gli parlo sempre gli ho detto che non la butterei mai fuori casa e poi gli facci domande per farla riflettere del tipo se era casa tua e non avevo dove andare mi avresti cacciato da un giorno all'altro?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Erab*



erab ha detto:


> perché ti comporti in modo surreale, perché sembri un sequestrato affetto dalla sindrome
> di Stoccolma, perché mentre lei fa a pezzi il tuo ego riducendoti ad una caricatura d'uomo tu non
> solo glie lo permetti ma le cerchi pure delle giustificazioni.
> Fuori le palle!
> ...


condivido tutto,ma il tempo della meditazione è finito,questa si è già baciata"SENZA LINGUA" con un altro....!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Senti Bender, lo vuoi un consiglio?
> Se decidessi di stare con lei e lei decidesse di stare con te...appena la situazione economica e lavorativa lo permetterà...dammi retta, andate in affitto da un'altra parte.
> E se mai doveste sposarvi, acquistate una casa per i fatti vostri, dove pagherete entrambi il mutuo.
> Così i tuoi genitori potranno affittare la casa che occupate e tu avrai un entrata extra. Solo tua.
> ...



Non sono intervenuta fino ad adesso
Spero che sia un fake perchè se fosse vero è davvero surreale
Comunque se fosse vero quoto ogni tua singola parola


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non va tutto bene, lo sento comunque come un tradimento anche perché vedo da come gli scrive che è molto innamorata, e so come si evolveranno le cose, quello che mi sconvolge è come sia potuto accadere in soli 2 mesi circa anzi l'apice c'è stato con la famosa litigata di un mese, dove prima diceva a lui basta ho deciso e poi il giorno dopo era disperata perché non poteva economicamente e lui gli diceva di resistere fino a settembre e questo mi inquieta non poco considerando che il 29 agosto è l'anniversario dei 13 anni.io gli parlo sempre gli ho detto che non la butterei mai fuori casa e poi gli facci domande per farla riflettere del tipo se era casa tua e non avevo dove andare mi avresti cacciato da un giorno all'altro?


Bender, sto male a leggerti.
Come fai a sopportare che lei stia con te mentre è innamorata di un altro?
Sembri un uomo buono, per cui dalle il benservito, senza cacciarla da casa.
ma dalle una scadenza. Chiedile quanto tempo le ci vuole per trovare un'altra sistemazione.
Un mese?
A fine settembre deve essere fuori, se poi vi riappacificherete, è decisione vostra. Ma tanto lei sarà a riflettere per i fatti suoi.
Stai attento a continuare questa relazione, siete in tempo per capire che fra voi è finita e terminare tutto senza traumi enormi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *ma perché pensate che sia una situazione tanto surreale*,
> mi da più fastidio questo che tutti i messaggi di sodomie che dovrebbe subire quando è con lui



Il fatto che te lo domandi è decisamente preoccupante


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non va tutto bene, lo sento comunque come un tradimento anche perché vedo da come gli scrive che è molto innamorata, e so come si evolveranno le cose, quello che mi sconvolge è come sia potuto accadere in soli 2 mesi circa anzi l'apice c'è stato con la famosa litigata di un mese, dove prima diceva a lui basta ho deciso e poi il giorno dopo era disperata perché non poteva economicamente e lui gli diceva di resistere fino a settembre e questo mi inquieta non poco considerando che il 29 agosto è l'anniversario dei 13 anni.io gli parlo sempre gli ho detto che non la butterei mai fuori casa e poi gli facci domande per farla riflettere del tipo *se era casa tua e non avevo dove andare mi avresti cacciato da un giorno all'altro?*


Tanto per dirne una.

Questo è il tipo di rischi a cui vai incontro. Più sarai ammanicato con lei, soggettivamente ed oggettivamente, più il tuo reagire sarà fortemente condizionato. Dire che sei succube e poco, perchè questo modo che hai di affrontare la cosa è un problema che riguarda prima te che lei.

Lei non è nessuno, non è unica. Se oggi scomparisse tu vivresti lo stesso perchè non è indispensabile per te.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> perché ti comporti in modo surreale, perché sembri un sequestrato affetto dalla sindrome
> di Stoccolma, perché mentre lei fa a pezzi il tuo ego riducendoti ad una caricatura d'uomo tu non
> solo glie lo permetti ma le cerchi pure delle giustificazioni.
> Fuori le palle!
> ...


non sono un filosofo ma penso che da ogni relazione troncata con un tradimento, si creano grossi problemi  per quelle future chi tradisce ne esce con l'idea che potrebbe anche rifarlo perché non si rende conto di come si sta e se ha qualche rimorso l'innamoramento travolgente li seppellisce  tutti chi è tradito sarà sempre sul chi va là insicuro e geloso e forse per il dolore subito tradirà difficilmente sapendo cosa si prova ma potrebbe anche pensare perché io no


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non va tutto bene, lo sento comunque come un tradimento anche perché vedo da come gli scrive che è molto innamorata, e so come si evolveranno le cose, quello che mi sconvolge è come sia potuto accadere in soli 2 mesi circa anzi l'apice c'è stato con la famosa litigata di un mese, dove prima diceva a lui basta ho deciso e poi il giorno dopo era disperata perché non poteva economicamente e lui gli diceva di resistere fino a settembre e questo mi inquieta non poco considerando che il 29 agosto è l'anniversario dei 13 anni.io gli parlo sempre gli ho detto che* non la butterei mai fuori casa *e poi gli facci domande per farla riflettere del tipo se era casa tua e non avevo dove andare mi avresti cacciato da un giorno all'altro?



Sul grassetto: inutile che glielo dici, lo sa benissimo
Sul rosso: certo che si


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Bender, sto male a leggerti.
> Come fai a sopportare che lei stia con te mentre è innamorata di un altro?
> Sembri un uomo buono, per cui dalle il benservito, senza cacciarla da casa.
> ma dalle una scadenza. Chiedile quanto tempo le ci vuole per trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> ...


verde mio


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: inutile che glielo dici, lo sa benissimo
> Sul rosso: certo che si


E a pedate anche!


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono un filosofo ma penso che da ogni relazione troncata con un tradimento, si creano grossi problemi  per quelle future chi tradisce ne esce con l'idea che potrebbe anche rifarlo perché non si rende conto di come si sta e se ha qualche rimorso l'innamoramento travolgente li seppellisce  tutti chi è tradito sarà sempre sul chi va là insicuro e geloso e forse per il dolore subito tradirà difficilmente sapendo cosa si prova ma potrebbe anche pensare perché io no


Ma se hai detto che è la prima relazione che hai avuto.
Non puoi mica fare una statistica con così poche esperienze...più di 10 anni insieme...avete resistito anche tanto secondo me.
Lei si è innamorata di un altro, è una delle prime cause di rottura di relazioni lo sapevi? 
Non siete sposati, non avete figli ringraziando il cielo. 
Proverai un gran dolore, chi lo nega, ma andrai avanti con la tua vita fino a che non sarai pronto a risalire sulla giostra.
Se invece tu sei un depresso latente...ecco, dovresti cercare di prevenire il crollo. Provare ad andrae a parlare con uno psicologo?
Vai all'asl della tua città, ci sono consulenti che ti possono ascoltare in modo gratuito.
SU eh. Che sei giovane giovane!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> condivido tutto,ma il tempo della meditazione è finito,questa si è già baciata"SENZA LINGUA" con un altro....!


ora,lo so che Simy s'incazzerà.

ma sto ragazzo va preso a schiaffi,anche solo per verificare che abbia del sangue nelle vene.

cosa di cui comincio a dubitare.       visto che si stupisce che qualcuno trovi irreale il suo racconto


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

ma insomma, lui la ama e se la vuole tenere!
siete insensibbbili:singleeye:
quando si accorgerà che ogni sforzo è vano, si stancherà
ora si vede che è presto, dai


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Scusate ragazzi ma qua siamo al paradossale....

 1) Caro Bender per favore cerca di scrivere in italiano corrente, con delle pause, respirando, perchè qua non si capisce quasi na mazza.
2) mettiti a posto!!! Pure io sono stata innamorata alla follia, non ho capito più niente e mi sono fatta prenderE in giro ma a chi non è capitato? e oggi sto abbastanza bene e guardacaso ho trovato qno che mi vuole bene. 
3) a 29 anni sei un ragazzino....! Ma perchè non te ne vai un pò in biblioteca con i tuoi libri di filosofia a leggere? chi lo sa che Kant o Socrate non piacciano anche a qualche altra fanciulla timida e fragile come te, e magari meno calcolatrice.
4) parliamo di figli???? Ma se non sapreste nemmeno come mantenerli e lei si incarognisce se tu non lavi i piatti, come speri di essere in grado di ALLEVARLI DEI FIGLI? EDUCARLI? TRASMETTERE UNA PACE FAMILIARE? i figli si fanno con le persone giuste e tolleranti.. Non con una viziatella che scrocca e ti vuole buttare fuori di casa perchè non porti giù abbastanza il cane!
5) MA PORCA PUPAZZA!!!! QUELLA E' CASA TUA MA MANDALA VIA!!!!!!!!! 
6) SE PROPRIO TE LA VUOI TENERE: VIVI SANTO CIELO e FAI VIVERE ANCHE LEI, altrimenti il problema è solo 1 LA NOIA  che dopo 13 anni frequentando sempre le stesse persone è inevitabile! portala fuori! falla ridere !STUPISCILA! STELLA, in una parola... DATTI NA SVEGLIATA!!!

Io sarò anche stronza, ma ragazzi qua non ci siamo....


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Bender, sto male a leggerti.
> Come fai a sopportare che lei stia con te mentre è innamorata di un altro?
> Sembri un uomo buono, per cui dalle il benservito, senza cacciarla da casa.
> ma dalle una scadenza. Chiedile quanto tempo le ci vuole per trovare un'altra sistemazione.
> ...


il trauma c'è se si tronca la relazione.se è tutto perduto, ora non cambia nulla aspettare se la lasci e domani va con lui non è che sto meglio, anche la volta scorsa era così con la differenza che eravamo lontani quel mese poi dopo che ci siamo riappacificati non ha più voluto parlarne , ora visto la situazione glie né ho parlato ieri prima che partisse e mi ha detto che si sentiva un po cretina che poi ha capito che non era un amore vero che cercava solo attenzioni altrove e mentre lo diceva pensavo ad ora ecco perché stavo bene,


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il trauma c'è se si tronca la relazione.se è tutto perduto, ora non cambia nulla aspettare se la lasci e domani va con lui non è che sto meglio, anche la volta scorsa era così con la differenza che eravamo lontani quel mese poi dopo che ci siamo riappacificati non ha più voluto parlarne , ora visto la situazione glie né ho parlato ieri prima che partisse e mi ha detto che si sentiva un po cretina che poi ha capito che non era un amore vero che cercava solo attenzioni altrove e mentre lo diceva pensavo ad ora ecco perché stavo bene,


Quindi la tua lei ogni tot mesi può innamorarsi di un altro e tu aspetti che le passi e ricominci come se nulla fosse?
Perchè più ti leggo più mi sembra di capire che per te l'importante sia che non ti lasci, che poi nel frattempo si scopi ogni tanto un altro non ti interessa


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il trauma c'è se si tronca la relazione.se è tutto perduto, ora non cambia nulla aspettare se la lasci e domani va con lui non è che sto meglio, anche la volta scorsa era così con la differenza che eravamo lontani quel mese poi dopo che ci siamo riappacificati non ha più voluto parlarne , ora visto la situazione glie né ho parlato ieri prima che partisse e mi ha detto che si sentiva un po cretina che poi ha capito che non era un amore vero che cercava solo attenzioni altrove e mentre lo diceva pensavo ad ora ecco perché stavo bene,


Partita per dove?
Presto, approfittane...cambia la serraturaaaaa!!!!

(scherzo eh )


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono un filosofo ma penso che da ogni relazione troncata con un tradimento, si creano grossi problemi  per quelle future chi tradisce ne esce con l'idea che potrebbe anche rifarlo perché non si rende conto di come si sta e se ha qualche rimorso l'innamoramento travolgente li seppellisce  tutti chi è tradito sarà sempre sul chi va là insicuro e geloso e forse per il dolore subito tradirà difficilmente sapendo cosa si prova ma potrebbe anche pensare perché io no


Ciao Bender,

per fortuna non sei un filosofo ... con la tua predisposizione sarebbe proprio la fine ... :mrgreen: 

sono teorie o pensieri ... che possono valere per alcuni e per altri no. 
non lo si sa mai. se no, la vita sarebbe molto più facile ... 
può anche essere, che sei talmente disperato la sera che scopri di essere tradito,
che vai a passeggiare ... e incontri QUELLA donna, proprio quella ... 
tutto è possibile sai? 

è anche possibile, che tu ora inizi a volerti bene, anzi proprio ad amarti!
e poni delle condizioni! ... non aspettare e frulli in testa, che non portano a niente. 
reagisci o agisci? 

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono un filosofo ma penso che da ogni relazione troncata con un tradimento, si creano grossi problemi per quelle future chi tradisce ne esce con l'idea che potrebbe anche rifarlo perché non si rende conto di come si sta e se ha qualche rimorso l'innamoramento travolgente li seppellisce tutti chi è tradito sarà sempre sul chi va là insicuro e geloso e forse per il dolore subito tradirà difficilmente sapendo cosa si prova ma potrebbe anche pensare perché io no


Ascolta...davvero
la vita è adesso D) cosa cacchio ne sai di cosa succedera' con la tua prossima donna ? 'ste cose mica seguono un copione sempre uguale. Mi vado a prendere un ansiolitico.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Partita per dove?
> Presto, approfittane...cambia la serraturaaaaa!!!!
> 
> *(scherzo eh *)


Ma anche no:mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Tanto per dirne una.
> 
> Questo è il tipo di rischi a cui vai incontro. Più sarai ammanicato con lei, soggettivamente ed oggettivamente, più il tuo reagire sarà fortemente condizionato. Dire che sei succube e poco, perchè questo modo che hai di affrontare la cosa è un problema che riguarda prima te che lei.
> 
> Lei non è nessuno, non è unica. Se oggi scomparisse tu vivresti lo stesso perchè non è indispensabile per te.


gli ho fatto la domanda sperando che si rendesse conto di che persona è lui. quando è venuta a convivere le ho detto subito che qualunque cosa fosse successa  non l'avrei mai sbattuta fuori di casa perché l'ho visto fare ed è terribile e mi è capitato per un grosso litigio con mio padre provarlo solo per una notte a 17 anni perché non volevo piegarmi e non trovando nessun modo mi  hanno messo alla porta


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao 

scusa Bender, non si può leggere ... proprio no!

ma tu te le inculchi da te i problemi! tu hai idea, cosa sia un trauma?

un trauma ... per una delusione d'amore? per una storia che finisce?

ora capisco ... siamo tutti da ricovero, tutti traumatizzati! 

ti prego! dimmi chi ti ha messo queste cose in testa, che lo denuncio!

sienne


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ascolta...davvero
> la vita è adesso D) cosa cacchio ne sai di cosa succedera' con la tua prossima donna ? 'ste cose mica seguono un copione sempre uguale. Mi vado a prendere un ansiolitico.


:rotfl::rotfl:
Pure io


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Pure io



Concordo e sottoscrivo... tavor o lexotan?


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Concordo e sottoscrivo... tavor o lexotan?


Tavor please, mezza pastiglietta però, perchè non sono abituata  :singleeye: 
p.s. Il tuo ex amante nel frattempo ti ha più ricontattata?


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ascolta...davvero
> la vita è adesso D) cosa cacchio ne sai di cosa succedera' con la tua prossima donna ? 'ste cose mica seguono un copione sempre uguale. *Mi vado a prendere un ansiolitico.*


Ciao

ti seguo ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Pure io





Calipso ha detto:


> Concordo e sottoscrivo... tavor o lexotan?





Anais ha detto:


> Tavor please, mezza pastiglietta però, perchè non sono abituata :singleeye:
> p.s. Il tuo ex amante nel frattempo ti ha più ricontattata?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti seguo ... :rotfl:
> 
> ...



ho dello xanax sempre in borsa, se volete favorire?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Tavor please, mezza pastiglietta però, perchè non sono abituata :singleeye:
> p.s. Il tuo ex amante nel frattempo ti ha più ricontattata?



Non direttamente fortunatamente... scrive robe su FB anche un pò strappalacrime ma non ha più avuto il coraggio farsi vivo... adesso è in vacanza - con l'altra ovviamente- 
Che posso dire? Si diverta...... . 

Sono curiosa di vedere cosa accadrà quando ritornerà a lavorare...


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Scusate ragazzi ma qua siamo al paradossale....
> 
> 1) Caro Bender per favore cerca di scrivere in italiano corrente, con delle pause, respirando, perchè qua non si capisce quasi na mazza.
> 2) mettiti a posto!!! Pure io sono stata innamorata alla follia, non ho capito più niente e mi sono fatta prenderE in giro ma a chi non è capitato? e oggi sto abbastanza bene e guardacaso ho trovato qno che mi vuole bene.
> ...


scrivo senza freni per cercare di rispondere a tutti <voi siete tanti e io solo uno>
se guardi ne ho aggiunta di punteggiatura ,rispetto all'inizio.
lei contribuiva con i soldi per la spesa ora io la vado solo a fare fisicamente,
il problema è proprio il punto 6 mè lo ha proprio detto chiaro, per questo facci tutto quello che faccio 
quanto dura un momento di orgoglio rispetto a un amore che dura già da 13 anni


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ho dello xanax sempre in borsa, se volete favorire?




Ahhhh lo Xanax mi manca... non l'ho ancora provato!!! Secondo me al buon Bender ci vorrebbe na sana ciucca con degli amici veri! che lo scrollino un pò altro che ansiolitici!!!!!


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> condivido tutto,ma il tempo della meditazione è finito,questa si è già baciata"SENZA LINGUA" con un altro....!


Dottor Oscuro sono attonito! credevo lei sapesse che nell' Italica favella la meditazione fra "" si traduce 
sempre in defecazione.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> il trauma c'è se si tronca la relazione.se è tutto perduto, ora non cambia nulla aspettare se la lasci e domani va con lui non è che sto meglio, anche la volta scorsa era così con la differenza che eravamo lontani quel mese poi dopo che ci siamo riappacificati non ha più voluto parlarne , ora visto la situazione glie né ho parlato ieri prima che partisse e mi ha detto che si sentiva un po cretina che poi ha capito che non era un amore vero che cercava solo attenzioni altrove e mentre lo diceva pensavo ad ora ecco perché stavo bene,


Tranquillo allora lei ti adora,ha solo la pecorina facile,ogni volta che non gli dedicherai le giuste attenzioni,zac 90 gradi è un bel trapano dalla punta rosa conficcato in quelle natiche flaccide e furbette.Auguri e figli maschi!PARLANE CON I TUOI E SENTIRAI CHE MUSICA....!


----------



## JON (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> gli ho fatto la domanda sperando che si rendesse conto di che persona è lui. quando è venuta a convivere le ho detto subito che qualunque cosa fosse successa non l'avrei mai sbattuta fuori di casa perché l'ho visto fare ed è terribile e mi è capitato per un grosso litigio con mio padre provarlo solo per una notte a 17 anni perché non volevo piegarmi e non trovando nessun modo mi hanno messo alla porta


Eccolo la!

Comincia a riflettere sulle tue paure. Ora hai 30 anni, puoi avere più facoltà su te stesso. Anche se comprendo il fatto che ora tutto quello che ti stanno dicendo non puoi farlo tuo.


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> scrivo senza freni per cercare di rispondere a tutti <voi siete tanti e io solo uno>
> se guardi ne ho aggiunta di punteggiatura ,rispetto all'inizio.
> lei contribuiva con i soldi per la spesa ora io la vado solo a fare fisicamente,
> il problema è proprio il punto 6 mè lo ha proprio detto chiaro, per questo facci tutto quello che faccio
> quanto dura un momento di orgoglio rispetto a un amore che dura già da 13 anni




Scusa non ho capito.... che c'entra l'orgoglio con un amore durato 13 anni?... Il fatto è: cosa fai di diverso da prima? ti sei imposto per tenertela? e per imposto intendo: non un, tanto non ti manderò mai via di qui perchè ti voglio bene a mo di zerbino, ma un: tu pensi di volere ancora me? e allora proviamoci... dimostrami anche tu di volerlo... e se invece pensi davvero di amare l'altro vai.... 

sarà banale Bender ma: " se ami qualcuno lascialo libero, se ritorna sarà tuo per sempre, altrimenti non loi sarà mai" ( declinazione del non lo è mai stato... )

Ma tu davvero preferisci stare con qualcuno che non ti vuole? ma è un suicidio! quello si.. altro che il dirupo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito.... che c'entra l'orgoglio con un amore durato 13 anni?... Il fatto è: cosa fai di diverso da prima? ti sei imposto per tenertela? e per imposto intendo: non un, tanto non ti manderò mai via di qui perchè ti voglio bene a mo di zerbino, ma un: tu pensi di volere ancora me? e allora proviamoci... dimostrami anche tu di volerlo... e se invece pensi davvero di amare l'altro vai....
> 
> sarà banale Bender ma: " se ami qualcuno lascialo libero, se ritorna sarà tuo per sempre, altrimenti non loi sarà mai" ( declinazione del non lo è mai stato... )
> 
> Ma tu davvero preferisci stare con qualcuno che non ti vuole? ma è un suicidio! quello si.. altro che il dirupo!!!!


verde mio


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo allora lei ti adora,ha solo la pecorina facile,ogni volta che non gli dedicherai le giuste attenzioni,zac 90 gradi è un bel trapano dalla punta rosa conficcato in quelle natiche flaccide e furbette.Auguri e figli maschi!PARLANE CON I TUOI E SENTIRAI CHE MUSICA....!


Ma no dai, non dire così!!!!
A 29 anni non saranno flaccide


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo allora lei ti adora,ha solo la pecorina facile,ogni volta che non gli dedicherai le giuste attenzioni,zac 90 gradi è un bel trapano dalla punta rosa conficcato in quelle natiche flaccide e furbette.Auguri e figli maschi!PARLANE CON I TUOI E SENTIRAI CHE MUSICA....!


se ha un padre minimamente decente,lo sfigura a bastonate.

mi sa che è per questo che non gliene parla.     qui altro che ansiolitico,ci vuole la chiave a brugola


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> verde mio



Glazie!  ....


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Io concordo sul fatto che qui ci siano dei problemi a monte.... Ma quello che mi stupisce è la mancanza di amici..... Ok la famiglia... ma un amico che lo scrolli??!!! Cacchio... andrei io li!!!! UFFFFF che sarò anche acida ehhh ma a vedere un fanciullo che sta così male mi intenerisco....


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> surreale o no...da come ti descrivi qualcosa non mi torna..
> 
> leggo una situazione in cui tu parli principalmente della tua paura di essere finito senza di lei, del non poter stare senza di lei, tanto da essere disposto a tollerare ciò che ti fa star male per lei...
> 
> ...


faccio il possibile per salvare la situazione, le cose che faccio non mi pesano ora che so, prima invece che pensavo solo in una arrabbiatura lunga invece ora che so qual 'è il fine sono molto motivato, è logico che poi non sarà sempre così e comunque prima sono stato io a lasciarmi andare per pigrizia, ero come in una bolla lo sapevo che era sbagliato ma lei non diceva niente e non mi sembrava manco vero, ora si che se potessi mi prenderei a schiaffi per come sono stato


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io concordo sul fatto che qui ci siano dei problemi a monte.... Ma quello che mi stupisce è la mancanza di amici..... Ok la famiglia... ma un amico che lo scrolli??!!! Cacchio... andrei io li!!!! UFFFFF che sarò anche acida ehhh ma a vedere un fanciullo che sta così male mi intenerisco....


Pure io.
Gli servirebbe parlare con qualcuno con più esperienza, più grande e disincantato. E che di veri problemi ne ha affrontati.
Come ha detto Sienne, se si dovesse restare traumatizzati a vita per una relazione andata male...persone sane di mente non ce ne sarebbero in giro. 
(non che ce ne siano molte in effetti eh :singleeye


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se ha un padre minimamente decente,lo sfigura a bastonate*.
> 
> mi sa che è per questo che non gliene parla. qui altro che ansiolitico,ci vuole la chiave a brugola


p.r.e.c.i.s.o.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ahhhh lo Xanax mi manca... non l'ho ancora provato!!! Secondo me al buon Bender ci vorrebbe na sana ciucca con degli amici veri! che lo scrollino un pò altro che ansiolitici!!!!!


non ho mai bevuto non mi piacciono per niente gli alcolici, una volta a una festa di ex colleghi hanno fatto una grigliata in un rifugio in campagna hanno portato solo vino e birra sono dovuto andare nel torrente vicino a bere


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> faccio il possibile per salvare la situazione, le cose che faccio non mi pesano ora che so, prima invece che pensavo solo in una arrabbiatura lunga invece ora che so qual 'è il fine sono molto motivato, è logico che poi non sarà sempre così e comunque prima sono stato io a lasciarmi andare per pigrizia, ero come in una bolla lo sapevo che era sbagliato ma lei non diceva niente e non mi sembrava manco vero, ora si che se potessi mi prenderei a schiaffi per come sono stato


Ciao Bender,

scusa ... e cosa fai, esattamente?
i piatti? e cucini? ... 
lo fai per ricatto ... appena non vi è più la paura, molli. 
lo dici tu ... non io ... 

non si tratta di fare il "bravo" ragazzo per lei, se no lei, va altrove. 
non dirmi che funzioni secondo la frusta e la carota? 

racconta, se ti va ... che passioni hai? che interesse hai? solo e in comune con lei?

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mai bevuto non mi piacciono per niente gli alcolici, una volta a una festa di ex colleghi hanno fatto una grigliata in un rifugio in campagna hanno portato solo vino e birra sono dovuto andare nel torrente vicino a bere


ok....comincio a capire qualcosa in piu'....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Però io alla fine non ho capito perchè hai scritto
Mi sembri deciso a continuare a fare quello che stai facendo
Non vuoi modificare nulla
Ignori completamente quello che ti diciamo
Se pensi che qualunque cosa faccia sia giusto tenertela, vai e sii felice


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito.... che c'entra l'orgoglio con un amore durato 13 anni?... Il fatto è: cosa fai di diverso da prima? ti sei imposto per tenertela? e per imposto intendo: non un, tanto non ti manderò mai via di qui perchè ti voglio bene a mo di zerbino, ma un: tu pensi di volere ancora me? e allora proviamoci... dimostrami anche tu di volerlo... e se invece pensi davvero di amare l'altro vai....
> 
> sarà banale Bender ma: " se ami qualcuno lascialo libero, se ritorna sarà tuo per sempre, altrimenti non loi sarà mai" ( declinazione del non lo è mai stato... )
> 
> Ma tu davvero preferisci stare con qualcuno che non ti vuole? ma è un suicidio! quello si.. altro che il dirupo!!!!


il problema è che è già tornata una volta e mi ha detto proprio questa frase


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che è già tornata una volta e mi ha detto proprio questa frase


E certo girata dalla sua parte funziona benissimo questa frase
Allora dille "ok ti lascio libera, da domani fai la valigia torni dalla mamma, frequenti questo tipo e quando e se ti accorgerai che hai fatto una cazzata e vorrai tornare sarò lieto di decidere con te il da farsi"
Vediamo se le piace


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io concordo sul fatto che qui ci siano dei problemi a monte.... Ma quello che mi stupisce è la mancanza di amici..... Ok la famiglia... ma un amico che lo scrolli??!!! Cacchio... andrei io li!!!! UFFFFF che sarò anche acida ehhh ma a vedere un fanciullo che sta così male mi intenerisco....


non sa niente nessuno frequento i vari amici con coppie e quando vado invento scuse per giustificare che non c'è


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mai bevuto non mi piacciono per niente gli alcolici, una volta a una festa di ex colleghi hanno fatto una grigliata in un rifugio in campagna hanno portato solo vino e birra sono dovuto andare nel torrente vicino a bere




Ma Bender, stella... Ok... la ciucca non ti piace... ma uscire un pochino e sfogarti con qualcuno,  potrebbe farti bene... Non qualcuno che ti infossi ancora di più ma che ti faccia recuperare un pochino  la fiducia in te stesso, perchè tu sei una creatura dolce (si percepisce da quello che scrivi)... sicuramente colta...altrimenti la filosofia non sarebbe per te e anche sensibile.... Ci vorrebbe il punto di vista di qualcuno che ti faccia comprendere che prima di tutto vieni tu e che magari... se il rapporto con lei dovesse finire potresti crescere e scoprire in te delle forze e degli aspetti dei tuo carattere che ora non immagini neanche di avere.... Io so cosa significa "dipendere psicologicamente e affettivamente da qualcuno" è quella la bolla dalla quale dovresti uscire.... non quella in cui ti sei un pò "seduto" nel tuo rapporto... Le persone non smettono di amarci perchè non laviamo i piatti o perchè non portiamo abbastanza fuori il cane.... le persone crescono cambiano e a volte non hanno più le stesse esigenze di quando le abbiamo incontrate... crescere insieme è la cosa più difficile di questo mondo.... siete cresciuti forse in maniera diversa e al di là delle pretese che lei ha (anche abbastanza egoistiche) forse non ti ama più non perchè tu sia sbagliato o abbia sbagliato...semplicemente perchè è cambiata e ha bisogno di qualcosa di diverso.... 
vi prego ragazzi contenetevi sulle battute in merito al qualcosa di diverso... 

p.s. già che ci siamo.... ma voi avete ancora dei rapporti?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E certo girata dalla sua parte funziona benissimo questa frase
> Allora dille "ok ti lascio libera, da domani fai la valigia torni dalla mamma, frequenti questo tipo e quando e se ti accorgerai che hai fatto una cazzata e vorrai tornare sarò lieto di decidere con te il da farsi"
> Vediamo se le piace



quoto!!!!


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mai bevuto non mi piacciono per niente gli alcolici, una volta a una festa di ex colleghi hanno fatto una grigliata in un rifugio in campagna hanno portato solo vino e birra sono dovuto andare nel torrente vicino a bere


Non c'erano i bagni?
Potevi andare a bere dal rubinetto.
Vedi...ti piace cercare sempre la soluzione più complicata e faticosa


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> scusa ... e cosa fai, esattamente?
> i piatti? e cucini? ...
> ...


l'altra mattina presto invece della solita brioches confezionata prima di portare il cane ho preso il suo dolce preferito
quei pasticcini dal nome francese con la panna. piccoli pensieri per farle capire che ci tengo , me lo ha detto lei di fargli delle sorprese, se e quando tornerà la normalità farò la mia parte di faccende,


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> l'altra mattina presto invece della solita brioches confezionata prima di portare il cane ho preso il suo dolce preferito
> quei pasticcini dal nome francese con la panna. piccoli pensieri per farle capire che ci tengo , me lo ha detto lei di fargli delle sorprese, se e quando tornerà la normalità farò la mia parte di faccende,



ok non sei vero
Questa è davvero troppo


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> l'altra mattina presto invece della solita brioches confezionata prima di portare il cane ho preso il suo dolce preferito
> quei pasticcini dal nome francese con la panna. piccoli pensieri per farle capire che ci tengo , me lo ha detto lei di fargli delle sorprese, se e quando tornerà la normalità farò la mia parte di faccende,


Senti, hai detto che hai perso il lavoro.
Quindi stai in casa tutta la giornata?
Stai cercando qualcosa d'altro o hai già qualche occasione all'orizzone?
Vedrai che se trovi un lavoro che ti piaccia almeno un pò e che ti tenga occupato, forse riacquisterai pure un pò di sicurezza in te stesso e inoltre avrai occasione di incontrare gente nuova


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok non sei vero
> Questa è davvero troppo


ti verdo col cuore


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ti verdo col cuore


Grazie


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non c'erano i bagni?
> Potevi andare a bere dal rubinetto.
> Vedi...ti piace cercare sempre la soluzione più complicata e faticosa


eravamo in un rudere si ci arrivava solo con i fuori strada aveva a malapena il tetto tutto intorno il bosco e usavano il camino per la grigliata, non so com'è stato possibile che non ci siano stati incidenti a scendere in una strada sterrata 6 jeep con tutti che avevano bevuto , meno male che c'era il torrente


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> l'altra mattina presto invece della solita brioches confezionata prima di portare il cane ho preso il suo dolce preferito
> quei pasticcini dal nome francese con la panna. piccoli pensieri per farle capire che ci tengo , me lo ha detto lei di fargli delle sorprese, se e quando tornerà la normalità farò la mia parte di faccende,


Il rischio di perderla, il doverla riconquistare, il confronto indiretto con l' altro........
Inizio a convincermi ( e non è una provocazione) che la situazione sotto sotto ti piaccia.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Il rischio di perderla, il doverla riconquistare, il confronto indiretto con l' altro........
> *Inizio a convincermi ( e non è una provocazione) che la situazione sotto sotto ti piaccia*.


Io ne sono quasi certa



Dovrei dare più retta a Perplesso e Oscuro...


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Ma no dai, non dire così!!!!
> A 29 anni non saranno flaccide


Fidati sono flaccide e flagellate,ho intuito per certe cose,la signorina ha il sederino navigato....!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Senti, hai detto che hai perso il lavoro.
> Quindi stai in casa tutta la giornata?
> Stai cercando qualcosa d'altro o hai già qualche occasione all'orizzone?
> Vedrai che se trovi un lavoro che ti piaccia almeno un pò e che ti tenga occupato, forse riacquisterai pure un pò di sicurezza in te stesso e inoltre avrai occasione di incontrare gente nuova


al collocamento qui vai prendi un giornale che stampano loro settimanalmente dove ci sono delle offerte di lavoro valuti i requisiti se li hai e quando torni vai col tuo curriculum e metti i codici dei lavori che ritieni di poter fare, prima invece entravi portavi il curriculum e facevi un colloquio con l'impiegato che valutava per cosa eri più adatto e ti chiamava.
tutti i lavori dove non è richiesta esperienza specifica sono riservati a invalidi e/o orfani  e sono circa la metà delle inserzioni. per ora tutti le occupazioni che o avuto derivano da persone che se ne andavano e mi dicevano di presentare domanda facendo il loro nome o da ex colleghi che mi hanno chiamato sentendo che dove stavano cercavano, anche tutte le agenzie interinali qui si sono moltiplicate esponenzialmente mi ricordo che quando ho iniziato nel 2005 c'è n'era solo una l'adecco ora saranno 10 segno che il collocamento pubblico non funziona per niente , e poi a 29 anni finisce il termine per i contratti di apprendista


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Pure...........*



Bender ha detto:


> l'altra mattina presto invece della solita brioches confezionata prima di portare il cane ho preso il suo dolce preferito
> quei pasticcini dal nome francese con la panna. piccoli pensieri per farle capire che ci tengo , me lo ha detto lei di fargli delle sorprese, se e quando tornerà la normalità farò la mia parte di faccende,


Il suo dolce preferito?UN BEL CANNOLONE NERO DALLA PUNTA VIOLACEA,caro ragazzo ormai cammini a 4 zampe e le sorprese non ti preoccupare che fra un pò te le farà lei,ogni tanto,quando non gli darai quello che vuole,ti farà una bella sopresona di carne,sarai il coglione del paese,tu in giro con il cane a comprare pasticcini,lei divaricata con una bella sfogliatella di carne incastrata fra le gambe con la tua foto sul cuscino,ti sei scelto un bel futuro da cornutaccio patentato,bravo!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Anche io*



farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie


Ti verdo non con il cuore.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma Bender, stella... Ok... la ciucca non ti piace... ma uscire un pochino e sfogarti con qualcuno,  potrebbe farti bene... Non qualcuno che ti infossi ancora di più ma che ti faccia recuperare un pochino  la fiducia in te stesso, perchè tu sei una creatura dolce (si percepisce da quello che scrivi)... sicuramente colta...altrimenti la filosofia non sarebbe per te e anche sensibile.... Ci vorrebbe il punto di vista di qualcuno che ti faccia comprendere che prima di tutto vieni tu e che magari... se il rapporto con lei dovesse finire potresti crescere e scoprire in te delle forze e degli aspetti dei tuo carattere che ora non immagini neanche di avere.... Io so cosa significa "dipendere psicologicamente e affettivamente da qualcuno" è quella la bolla dalla quale dovresti uscire.... non quella in cui ti sei un pò "seduto" nel tuo rapporto... Le persone non smettono di amarci perchè non laviamo i piatti o perchè non portiamo abbastanza fuori il cane.... le persone crescono cambiano e a volte non hanno più le stesse esigenze di quando le abbiamo incontrate... crescere insieme è la cosa più difficile di questo mondo.... siete cresciuti forse in maniera diversa e al di là delle pretese che lei ha (anche abbastanza egoistiche) forse non ti ama più non perchè tu sia sbagliato o abbia sbagliato...semplicemente perchè è cambiata e ha bisogno di qualcosa di diverso....
> vi prego ragazzi contenetevi sulle battute in merito al qualcosa di diverso...
> 
> p.s. già che ci siamo.... ma voi avete ancora dei rapporti?


ultimamente erano pochi i rapporti diciamo ogni 10 giorni praticamente una volta nei weekend e capitava che qualche volta saltassimo perché in settimana era sempre troppo stanca ed è vero andava a dormire alle10 a volte anche prima poi dal litigio più niente erano i primi di luglio


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ultimamente erano pochi i rapporti diciamo ogni 10 giorni praticamente una volta nei weekend e capitava che qualche volta saltassimo perché in settimana era sempre troppo stanca ed è vero andava a dormire alle10 a volte anche prima poi dal litigio più niente erano i primi di luglio


:rotfl:E secondo te come mai non aveva rapporti?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti verdo non con il cuore.


Con il cell non riesco a mettere la faccina che vorrei


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ... o per sfortuna


Ma sai amo me con tutto me stesso...
Per fortuna...


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono un filosofo ma penso che da ogni relazione troncata con un tradimento, si creano grossi problemi  per quelle future *chi tradisce ne esce con l'idea che potrebbe anche rifarlo *perché non si rende conto di come si sta e se ha qualche rimorso l'innamoramento travolgente li seppellisce  tutti *chi è tradito sarà sempre sul chi va là insicuro e geloso* e forse per il dolore subito tradirà difficilmente sapendo cosa si prova ma potrebbe anche pensare perché io no


Scusa ma qui il tradimento già c'è. E' inutile che continui a cercare prove, le prove le hai. Sì è vero le ferite non passano mai del tutto ma le lezioni servono. Sai già cosa succederà, perchè vuoi che accada? Per darti la colpa? Ok è tutta colpa tua, ti senti meglio? . Cosa ci guadagni in tutto questo? Sicuramente non in salute!
La tua vita lasciando da parte la fidanzata tiranna come va?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> e come fai a sapere dov'è il limite dell'innamorarsi quanto basta è difficile in cose così astratte non è come voler arrivare sulla vetta della montagna, come ti rendi conto che non ti stai spostando troppo in la di quanto vorresti?


Mio caro il limite è presto detto.
Quando lei ha minato la tua capacità di volere
Quando tu sei disposto a tutto pur di averla con te
Quando tu falsi te stesso per compiacerla

Io sto seduto in cima alla montagna mio caro.

I guai sono sempre stati perchè sono sceso dalla montagna appunto per amare chi sta in pianura.

Poi sonotornato
Mi vuoi? Ehi mi vuoi?

Arpega...e se non mi stai dietro...cassi tuoi...

Credimi io sono un uomo con le palle strafracassate dal dovermi sempre io adeguare agli altri...

Non ci arrivano? AMEN...

Significa che non eran donne per me.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai amo me con tutto me stesso...
> Per fortuna...


Insomma,il conte non ha tutti i torti.Ho amato con tutto me stesso in tenera età,passavo ore ed ore ad aspettarla sulla mia moto da cross,al freddo,tanto tempo per uno sguardo!Sono quelle emozioni che si provano quando sei piccolo,quando sei giovane ed inesperto,quando ti lanceresti contro un muro pensando di non farti male.Invece quel muro poi fa un dolore cane,e incominci a capire che bisogna volersi anche un pò di bene.....!


----------



## Flavia (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai amo me con tutto me stesso...
> Per fortuna...


amare se stessi non è cosa da poco
è una capacità che pochi hanno


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,il conte non ha tutti i torti.Ho amato con tutto me stesso in tenera età,passavo ore ed ore ad aspettarla sulla mia moto da cross,al freddo,tanto tempo per uno sguardo!Sono quelle emozioni che si provano quando sei piccolo,quando sei giovane ed inesperto,quando ti lanceresti contro un muro pensando di non farti male.Invece quel muro poi fa un dolore cane,e incominci a capire che bisogna volersi anche un pò di bene.....!


Anche perchè tutti i tuoi sacrifici che cosa hanno prodotto?
Una che se ne frega di te no?

Ti amava?
Mai ti avrebbe fatto passare le pene dell'inferno...

Ecco perchè ci conviene giustificare quelle cose come peccati di gioventù...

E per esempio sulla maturazione affettiva
come mai per noi adulti è facile che so intortare un'adolescente
e non è facile con una 50enne che la sa lunga eh?

Sogno un futuro assieme a te cara...
E questa ti risponde...eh no carino...mi sono già liberata di un marito IO...


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè tutti i tuoi sacrifici che cosa hanno prodotto?
> Una che se ne frega di te no?
> 
> Ti amava?
> ...


Non erano sacrifici,era quello che sentivo di fare,e lei faceva lo stesso,purtroppo quando si è piccoli non si capiscono tante cose,e finisce spesso male,ma rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto,proprio per non rifarlo una seconda volta!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:E secondo te come mai non aveva rapporti?


quando si litiga furiosamente col partner e si rimane in collera secondo te è normale poi avere rapporti anche se la situazione non è risolta, mi ha detto che l'avevo data così tanto per scontata che le non sentiva niente per mè e che ci voleva del tempo e pazienza se volevo che le cose tornassero normali


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio caro il limite è presto detto.
> Quando lei ha minato la tua capacità di volere
> Quando tu sei disposto a tutto pur di averla con te
> Quando tu falsi te stesso per compiacerla
> ...


ma facendo così non ti comporti come le ex che critichi, mi vuoi dire che in una coppi ci sarà SEMPRE una persona che domina l'altra, comunque prima ero io così e lei era accondiscendente


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non erano sacrifici,era quello che sentivo di fare,e lei faceva lo stesso,purtroppo quando si è piccoli non si capiscono tante cose,e finisce spesso male,ma rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto,proprio per non rifarlo una seconda volta!


Io invece...mah...
Vorrei avere avuto a 25 l'esperienza che ho ora...
Ora vorrei avere l'entusiasmo e le energie che avevo a 25...

Ma non si può avere tutto dalla vita...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma facendo così non ti comporti come le ex che critichi, mi vuoi dire che in una coppi ci sarà SEMPRE una persona che domina l'altra, comunque prima ero io così e lei era accondiscendente


Ci sono molte coppie malassortite no?
Io credo solo in questa coppia qui: Vado bene io e vai bene tu.

Ma nel tuo caso...
Staccati emotivamente da lei...


----------



## Anais (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> al collocamento qui vai prendi un giornale che stampano loro settimanalmente dove ci sono delle offerte di lavoro valuti i requisiti se li hai e quando torni vai col tuo curriculum e metti i codici dei lavori che ritieni di poter fare, prima invece entravi portavi il curriculum e facevi un colloquio con l'impiegato che valutava per cosa eri più adatto e ti chiamava.
> tutti i lavori dove non è richiesta esperienza specifica sono riservati a invalidi e/o orfani  e sono circa la metà delle inserzioni. per ora tutti le occupazioni che o avuto derivano da persone che se ne andavano e mi dicevano di presentare domanda facendo il loro nome o da ex colleghi che mi hanno chiamato sentendo che dove stavano cercavano, anche tutte le agenzie interinali qui si sono moltiplicate esponenzialmente mi ricordo che quando ho iniziato nel 2005 c'è n'era solo una l'adecco ora saranno 10 segno che il collocamento pubblico non funziona per niente , e poi a 29 anni finisce il termine per i contratti di apprendista


Bender, il vero dramma è questo fatto del non lavoro.
Lo so, è una situazione difficile, un momento di merda ed è una vera ingiustizia che così tanti giovani si trovino nella tua situazione, senza sicurezze o prospettive per il futuro.
Posso capire un pò di più che tu ti senta così tanto destabilizzato all'idea di perdere la tua ragazza, in un momento in cui in mano non hai nulla (o ancora nulla), anche questo evento ti provoca ansia.
ma resisti. 
Ora il tuo primo obiettivo deve essere quello di trovarti un'occupazione.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> quando si litiga furiosamente col partner e si rimane in collera secondo te è normale poi avere rapporti anche se la situazione non è risolta, mi ha detto che l'avevo data così tanto per scontata che le non sentiva niente per mè e che ci voleva del tempo e pazienza se volevo che le cose tornassero normali


Quando si litiga con il patner non si cerca una altro pisello....!


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando si litiga furiosamente col partner e si rimane in collera secondo te è normale poi avere rapporti anche se la situazione non è risolta, mi ha detto che l'avevo data così tanto per scontata che le non sentiva niente per mè e che ci voleva del tempo e pazienza se volevo che le cose tornassero normali


Sì è normale. Anzi di solito è così che le crisi passano. Tempo e pazienza nell'attesa che l'altro la portasse via... Sveglia!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho mai bevuto non mi piacciono per niente gli alcolici, una volta a una festa di ex colleghi hanno fatto una grigliata in un rifugio in campagna hanno portato solo vino e birra sono dovuto andare nel torrente vicino a bere


questo è assolutamente esaustivo.   tu non 6 uno zerbino solo con la tua donna,tu riusciresti a farti mettere i piedi in testa pure da Fantozzi


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando si litiga furiosamente col partner e si rimane in collera secondo te è normale poi avere rapporti anche se la situazione non è risolta, mi ha detto che l'avevo data così tanto per scontata che le non sentiva niente per mè e che ci voleva del tempo e pazienza se volevo che le cose tornassero normali


Ciao Bender,

si, è normale. già solo per il fatto, tu puoi "sfogare" in modo positivo, facendo vedere, che le vuoi bene.
poi, spesso ci si rende conte, che era in fondo ... solo una cavolata amplificata. 
si ride assieme ... si chiede scusa ... e si ricomincia ... 

sienne


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> faccio il possibile per salvare la situazione, le cose che faccio non mi pesano ora che so, prima invece che pensavo solo in una arrabbiatura lunga invece ora che so qual 'è il fine sono molto motivato, è logico che poi non sarà sempre così e comunque prima sono stato io a lasciarmi andare per pigrizia, ero come in una bolla lo sapevo che era sbagliato ma lei non diceva niente e non mi sembrava manco vero, ora si che se potessi mi prenderei a schiaffi per come sono stato


Bender, prima ti chiedevo *se ti va bene*, non quali sono le motivazioni. 
Quelle ci sono adesso, magari domani ancora, poi dopodomani cambiano...contano sì ma anche no.

Ti chiedevo se ti va bene perchè personalmente, in quello che racconti, vedo un giochetto di potere che non mi piace.

Non vi vedo alla pari.

Mi sembra di vedere te sdraiato, che la guardi dal basso all'alto in attesa di una carezza. 

E mi spiace, perchè dal mio punto di vista non sarebbe una buona posizione su cui costruire...

Che se lei si sbaglia appena appena, magari, anzichè darti un pestone ti lascia cadere anche qualcosa sulla testa. 

Ti chiedevo se siete d'accordo su questo menage, perchè se è un accordo su cui si basa la vostra relazione immagino che nel giochetto padrona-schiavo ci sia anche una tutela della sanità mentale dell'altro, no?

Cioè, se questi sono i ruoli che vi siete dati, se entrambi siete consenzienti perchè i ruoli, e le funzioni che ne discendono, rispondono a dei vostri bisogni allora...che dire?

Però ecco, a me non sembra che fra voi sia così.

Posso provare a comprendere che questa tipa sia tutto il tuo mondo (lo comprendo ma non lo condivido perchè alla lunga è soffocante, credimi).

Posso provare a capire che ti carichi di tutte le colpe, anche della fame in Africa...

Ma...

A me sembra che stai sfigurando te stesso, la parte più preziosa di te credendo di rendere felice lei.

Ma come pensi di poterla rendere felice con te, se le levi proprio quello che sei tu (che dovrebbe essere il motivo per cui lei ti ha scelto no?)

Io credo che alla fine, se è questo che stai facendo, vi troverete con un pugno di mosche in mano.

E quel che è peggio con tanta rabbia, rimorsi e rimpianti.

Da me si dice che "coi se e coi ma, non si fa minestra". Sei stato quello che sei stato, qualunque cosa sia; a cosa ti serve colpevolizzarti? Pensi di cambiare ciò che è stato? Il passato non si cambia eh..

Lei ti ha detto che le serve tempo...non so cosa di tanto grave hai combinato, ma ti posso assicurare che quando chiedi tempo a qualcuno non è per concentrarti su qualcun altro. Te lo firmo guarda!.

E se ti concentri su qualcun altro, ci fai pure un acquerello, allora il tempo è finito...ovvio, a mio parere:smile:


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> si, è normale. già solo per il fatto, tu puoi "sfogare" in modo positivo, facendo vedere, che le vuoi bene.
> poi, spesso ci si rende conte, che era in fondo ... solo una cavolata amplificata.
> ...


le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va


ma beep di un beeeep nonchè beeeeeeep in pecora.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*quindi*



Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va


Ma ti prende il dubbio che per te non ci tiene?


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va



e tu sopporti che lei sopporta?


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti prende il dubbio che per te non ci tiene?


mi credi se ti dico che la tipa di Bender comincia ad essermi simpatica?

vorrei fin chiederle come ha fatto a sopportarlo per tutto sto tempo


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> mi credi se ti dico che la tipa di Bender comincia ad essermi simpatica?
> 
> vorrei fin chiederle come ha fatto a sopportarlo per tutto sto tempo


Esimio ti esterno un mio dubbio nella speranza che il tuo sapere mi regalerà la soluzione....!Ma la donna di bender secondo il tuo pregevole parere è una SGONFIACAPPELLE O UN'ADRIZZACAZZI?io opterei per la prima....!


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va





qua c' un allarme antiincendio che GRIDA!!! nemmeno suona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bender, scusami sarò crudele ma non ti vuole più. quando si rifiuta il contatto fisico a meno che non ci siano gravi problemi a monte è perchè non se ne può più.....

Bon ho detto la mia.

p.s. e un lavoretto come cameriere chiedendo di ristorante in ristorante bar in bar, pizzeria in pizzeria... ???? Continuando ad andare all'ufficio di collocamento? Non sarà la figata della vita... ma almeno ti farebbe occupare il tempo... e ti distrarrebbe!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va


Ok sei finto
Ma DAI COME CAZZO SI FA?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma beep di un beeeep nonchè beeeeeeep in pecora.



quoto e ti ho anche approvato


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio ti esterno un mio dubbio nella speranza che il tuo sapere mi regalerà la soluzione....!Ma la donna di bender secondo il tuo pregevole parere è una SGONFIACAPPELLE O UN'ADRIZZACAZZI?io opterei per la prima....!


e tutto legato alla taglia di reggiseno.   fino alla terza è la prima opzione.  oltre è la seconda.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio ti esterno un mio dubbio nella speranza che il tuo sapere mi regalerà la soluzione....!Ma la donna di bender secondo il tuo pregevole parere è una SGONFIACAPPELLE O UN'ADRIZZACAZZI?io opterei per la prima....!





perplesso ha detto:


> e tutto legato alla taglia di reggiseno. fino alla terza è la prima opzione. oltre è la seconda.


Ribadisco che siete due scemi:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Però dei casso...Bender è giovine eh?
Dunque vediamo alla sua età...
Si alla sua età portavo ancora la fede al dito!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto e ti ho anche approvato


grazie.......ma che ne dici di impacchettarlo e venderlo a qualche scuola di specializzazione per psichiatria?

ce lo pagano bene, secondo me


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dei casso...Bender è giovine eh?
> Dunque vediamo alla sua età...
> Si alla sua età portavo ancora la fede al dito!


Il fatto che sia giovane è un'aggravante.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dei casso...Bender è giovine eh?
> Dunque vediamo alla sua età...
> Si alla sua età portavo ancora la fede al dito!


Giovine un casso...quasi 30 anni....!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie.......ma che ne dici di impacchettarlo e venderlo a qualche scuola di specializzazione per psichiatria?
> 
> ce lo pagano bene, secondo me


Se fosse vero si
Ma non lo è
NON PUO' ESSERE VERO


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia giovane è un'aggravante.


Dici?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Il fatto che sia giovane è un'aggravante.





oscuro ha detto:


> Giovine un casso...quasi 30 anni....!



Quoto
Ma cavolo, fosse sposato con figli mutuo ecc uno ci prova anche a capirlo. Ma può cambiare la serratura oggi stesso e sta lì a farsi prendere a calci nei denti??


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi credi se ti dico che la tipa di Bender comincia ad essermi simpatica?
> 
> vorrei fin chiederle come ha fatto a sopportarlo per tutto sto tempo


:up:

io volevo chiedere se per caso serve un bull....non so',ci mettiamo d'accordo con gli orari e io mi rendo disponibile :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Ma cavolo, fosse sposato con figli mutuo ecc uno ci prova anche a capirlo. Ma può cambiare la serratura oggi stesso e sta lì a farsi prendere a calci nei denti??


Uhm...
La casa è dei suoi: non sua.
Anche lui è ospite.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto gli altri post di Bender.

e penso che, esattamente come la mia amica fidanzata da sempre, e esattamente come me quando stavo col mio ex, e esattamente come un tot di altre persone, semplicemente non sa come può essere appagante una relazione vera, condita di amore, rispetto, desiderio di stare assieme. E quindi non riconosce il suo opposto.

Quindi scusa tutto, giustifica tutto, si aggrappa a tutto.

Bender, magari mi sbaglio completamente, e tu certo sei nel pieno della paura di perderla, ma... prova a prendere in considerazione la possibilità che tu e lei non stiate più bene assieme, semplicemente.
Le persone crescono, cambiano.
Si smette di amare anche solo perchè appunto si cresce e ci si scopre diversi.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> io volevo chiedere se per caso serve un bull....non so',ci mettiamo d'accordo con gli orari e io mi rendo disponibile :mrgreen:


mah...io gli ho anche scritto di chiamare direttamente il tipo e dirgli di montare sta ragazza che ha palesemente necessità di un UOMO.......


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici?


Ha tutta la vita davanti. Se non hai coraggio a quell'età!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Ah*



perplesso ha detto:


> e tutto legato alla taglia di reggiseno.   fino alla terza è la prima opzione.  oltre è la seconda.


Dott perplesso quindi secondo lei è tutta una mera questione di cm?analizzerò con acume la sua esternazione,ribadisco il mio parere sull'omessualità latente del soggetto con un enorme languore anorettale in atto!Mi permetto di farle notare che il soggetto femmina ha la tendenza a diffuse pecorine con introduzione di diversi membri nel plesso anale.Questa dinamica mi farebbe escludere la teoria dell'addrizzacazzi a favore della sgonfiacappelle,anche l'indole piuttosto socievole diquesto sedere  del soggetto femminile ,estroverso con discreta propensione alla conoscenza di numerose cappelle in calore avvalora la mia tesi!Aspetto con ansia una sua delucidazione,e un sua probante diagnosi!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...
> La casa è dei suoi: non sua.
> Anche lui è ospite.


Ma lui mica deve andarsene
Se racconta ai suoi quello che sta subendo sono i suoi a prenderla a calci nel culo


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

e tra l'altro..... scusate eh... ma io fino a che non mi sono potuta  mantenere con il piffero che sono uscita di casa!! con il cappero che mammina e papino mi davano la casetta!
e un pò di carattere e su!!!

 tra tutti e due due bimbetti...e di paese tra l'altro.... vorrei capire di che zona è .... da noi si definebbero bougia nen!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto gli altri post di Bender.
> 
> e penso che, esattamente come la mia amica fidanzata da sempre, e esattamente come me quando stavo col mio ex, e esattamente come un tot di altre persone, semplicemente non sa come può essere appagante una relazione vera, condita di amore, rispetto, desiderio di stare assieme. E quindi non riconosce il suo opposto.
> 
> ...


Verde mio,la parte finale splendida.


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto gli altri post di Bender.
> 
> e penso che, esattamente come la mia amica fidanzata da sempre, e esattamente come me quando stavo col mio ex, e esattamente come un tot di altre persone, semplicemente non sa come può essere appagante una relazione vera, condita di amore, rispetto, desiderio di stare assieme. E quindi non riconosce il suo opposto.
> 
> ...


questo è chiaro a chi ha la mente lucida.   ma uno che va ad una festa coi colleghi e va a bere al torrente perchè nessuno sa o si preoccupa del fatto che lui sia astemio,beh dovrebbe spiegare tanto


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo è chiaro a chi ha la mente lucida. ma uno che va ad una festa coi colleghi e va a bere al torrente perchè nessuno sa o si preoccupa del fatto che lui sia astemio,beh dovrebbe spiegare tanto


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ha tutta la vita davanti. Se non hai coraggio a quell'età!


Ma lui è vieppiù innamorato.
Per lui coraggio significa
resistere e riconquistare l'amata....

Cioè sono tante le dinamiche sai?

Proprio ieri pensavo per esempio alla storia che mia moglie ebbe con quello che doveva sposare...

Pensa era un bel tomo alto il doppio di me...

Ma lei disse che era più innamorata dell'idea di avere il ragazzo e che finì in una storia in cui gli ultimi anni furono tutti tentativi per lasciarlo...

Per questo oggi le dico...gnegnegnegne...tanto non hai coraggio di lasciarmi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Agosto 2013)

posso dire che le battute sull'ano e affini ormai si sono esaurite tutte e non fanno più ridere?
c'è da rivedere il repertorio, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e tra l'altro..... scusate eh... ma io fino a che non mi sono potuta  mantenere con il piffero che sono uscita di casa!! con il cappero che mammina e papino mi davano la casetta!
> e un pò di carattere e su!!!
> 
> tra tutti e due due bimbetti...e di paese tra l'altro.... vorrei capire di che zona è .... da noi si definebbero bougia nen!


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> [...] .... da noi si definebbero bougia nen!


Barotta ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che le battute sull'ano e affini ormai si sono esaurite tutte e non fanno più ridere?
> c'è da rivedere il repertorio, secondo me


Quindi se non fanno ridere te,non fanno ridere nessuno?Assomigli tanto a persa ogni tanto...


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho letto gli altri post di Bender.
> 
> e penso che, esattamente come la mia amica fidanzata da sempre, e esattamente come me quando stavo col mio ex, e esattamente come un tot di altre persone, semplicemente non sa come può essere appagante una relazione vera, condita di amore, rispetto, desiderio di stare assieme. E quindi non riconosce il suo opposto.
> 
> ...



e brava Nausicaa!!!! è quello che scrissi anch'io poc'anzi... !!!!!!!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> le da fastidio che l'abbraccio o la tengo per mano lo sopporta ma non le va



Ciao Bender,

secondo te, tu meriti di essere voluto bene in questo modo?

cosa ti fa pensare, che lei sia la donna giusta per te?

vuoi veramente un rapporto così? cioè, tu che ringrazi per ogni briciola che ricevi?

Come te lo immagini ... dovrebbe essere il quotidiano ... 

ma anche i giochi ... gli scherzi ... i sorrisi ... le litigate ecc.?

sienne


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Barotta ?


Lunapiena mi chiama sempre gadano e banfone...
Non sono paroline d'amore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tutto legato alla taglia di reggiseno. *  fino alla terza* è la prima opzione.  oltre è la seconda.


dopo quella del pestaggio allo juventino non posso farti passare questa  



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco che siete due scemi:mrgreen:


quototi :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*

Bender sei tutto quello che un uomo non dovrebbe mai essere!


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Barotta ?



Ahahahahaah!!!!! ti piace la meeeenta!!!?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dopo quella del pestaggio allo juventino non posso farti passare questa
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Matra almeno non facciamo parte della stessa categoria:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lunapiena mi chiama sempre gadano e banfone...
> Non sono paroline d'amore?


ehm....direi di no


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> secondo te,* tu meriti di essere voluto bene in questo modo*?
> 
> ...



A parte che quoto quello che scrivi.

Si dice "meriti che ti si voglia bene in questo modo?"

Non si può dire "essere voluto bene"

(scusa, anche io sto cercando di migliorarmi in un'altra lingua, e so che apprezzi.)


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*ahh*



farfalla ha detto:


> Matra almeno non facciamo parte della stessa categoria:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Secondo me tu e chiara siete due S.C!


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lui è vieppiù innamorato.
> Per lui coraggio significa
> resistere e riconquistare l'amata....
> 
> Cioè sono tante le dinamiche sai?


Ci sono certi limiti che non vanno superati Conte. Oltre non è innamoramento ma dipendenza. Per quello continuo a pensare che il problema reale sia un altro. E non mi stupirebbe se, una volta riconquistata l'amata, fosse proprio lui a lasciarla.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ahahahahaah!!!!! ti piace la meeeenta!!!?


ahahahahahaha :mrgreen: come la pastasiutta :singleeye:


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha :mrgreen: come la pastasiutta :singleeye:



Piè dei monti come me!!! grandi che siamo!!!!! Sabaudi!!!!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dott perplesso quindi secondo lei è tutta una mera questione di cm?analizzerò con acume la sua esternazione,ribadisco il mio parere sull'omessualità latente del soggetto con un enorme languore anorettale in atto!Mi permetto di farle notare che il soggetto femmina ha la tendenza a diffuse pecorine con introduzione di diversi membri nel plesso anale.Questa dinamica mi farebbe escludere la teoria dell'addrizzacazzi a favore della sgonfiacappelle,anche l'indole piuttosto socievole diquesto sedere  del soggetto femminile ,estroverso con discreta propensione alla conoscenza di numerose cappelle in calore avvalora la mia tesi!Aspetto con ansia una sua delucidazione,e un sua probante diagnosi!


solitamente la donna che ha carenza di lato A cerca di compensare orientando le sue attenzioni verso tubi innocenti già gonfi e maturi,per i quali non necessaria un'azione visiva decisa.    per cui si adopera a sgonfiare i suddetti tubi fino a ridurli alla dimensione utile per una devastazione multipla del comparto intragluteico.
da qui la definizione di sgonfiacappelle,sempre secondo il DePistolis

l'addricazzi invece predilige i funghetti appena spuntati che ama portare alla dimensioni della spada laser di Guerre Stellari con un'artistico sbottonamento della camicetta.

è meno interessata alle penetrazioni multiple e più vocata alla Divina Arte,per cui l'attenzione cerca di mantenerla a nord dell'ombelico.     Solo pochi eletti possono accedere al suo paradisiaco fondoschiena.
quindi l'addrizzacazzi è più selettiva della sgonfiacappelle

Non v'è dubbio sulla natura socievole del foro chiappale della ragazza,ma la non conoscenza di questo fondamentale particolare,la misura del reggiseno,ci costringe a formulare ipotesi indiziarie.

ed il fatto che sembri concentrata su di un solo cannolo alla crema,mi conforta nel propendere per l'opzione addrizzacazzi


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ehm....direi di no


Mi piglia per il culo?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me tu e chiara siete due S.C!


Il fatto che non sia scritto per esteso rende la cosa più seria?:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono certi limiti che non vanno superati Conte. Oltre non è innamoramento ma dipendenza. Per quello continuo a pensare che il problema reale sia un altro. E non mi stupirebbe se, una volta riconquistata l'amata, fosse proprio lui a lasciarla.


Beh ovvio chi ci ama ce lo dimostra...


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> solitamente la donna che ha carenza di lato A cerca di compensare orientando le sue attenzioni verso tubi innocenti già gonfi e maturi,per i quali non necessaria un'azione visiva decisa. per cui si adopera a sgonfiare i suddetti tubi fino a ridurli alla dimensione utile per una devastazione multipla del comparto intragluteico.
> da qui la definizione di sgonfiacappelle,sempre secondo il DePistolis
> 
> l'addricazzi invece predilige i funghetti appena spuntati che ama portare alla dimensioni della spada laser di Guerre Stellari con un'artistico sbottonamento della camicetta.
> ...



e sti cazzi.... un saggio epocale!!!! :mexican: Professore, i miei ossequi! HIhihihi


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ovvio chi ci ama ce lo dimostra...


Non ti abbraccio non ti prendo per mano ti sopporto chatto con un altro e gli faccio pure il ritratto?
E stai a casa mia? Non ci metterei un secondo a cambiare la serratura. Poi magari parliamo. Dopo però .


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dopo quella del pestaggio allo juventino non posso farti passare questa
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


effettivamente che tu non sia sorella di Simy e Farfalla quanto a lato A grida abbastanza vendetta.......


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> solitamente la donna che ha carenza di lato A cerca di compensare orientando le sue attenzioni verso tubi innocenti già gonfi e maturi,per i quali non necessaria un'azione visiva decisa. per cui si adopera a sgonfiare i suddetti tubi fino a ridurli alla dimensione utile per una devastazione multipla del comparto intragluteico.
> da qui la definizione di sgonfiacappelle,sempre secondo il DePistolis
> 
> l'addricazzi invece predilige i funghetti appena spuntati che ama portare alla dimensioni della spada laser di Guerre Stellari con un'artistico sbottonamento della camicetta.
> ...


al di la' del mostruosamente o.t. io mi sto' massacrando di risate. I gemelli del gol


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti abbraccio non ti prendo per mano ti sopporto chatto con un altro e gli faccio pure il ritratto?
> E stai a casa mia? Non ci metterei un secondo a cambiare la serratura. Poi magari parliamo. Dopo però .


quoto


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non ti abbraccio non ti prendo per mano ti sopporto chatto con un altro e gli faccio pure il ritratto?
> E stai a casa mia? Non ci metterei un secondo a cambiare la serratura. Poi magari parliamo. Dopo però .


quotisssssimo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> solitamente la donna che ha carenza di lato A cerca di compensare orientando le sue attenzioni verso tubi innocenti già gonfi e maturi,per i quali non necessaria un'azione visiva decisa.    per cui si adopera a sgonfiare i suddetti tubi fino a ridurli alla dimensione utile per una devastazione multipla del comparto intragluteico.
> da qui la definizione di sgonfiacappelle,sempre secondo il DePistolis
> 
> l'addricazzi invece predilige i funghetti appena spuntati che ama portare alla dimensioni della spada laser di Guerre Stellari con un'artistico sbottonamento della camicetta.
> ...



una domanda, esimio professore

cosa si intende per selettiva?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

BEEEENDERRRR... su... non fare così... noi si sdrammatizza!!!!!! ci sei???? daiiiii siamo qui.....
faccelo un sorrisetto..guarda che quando sono arrivata qui.... i ragazzi della compagnia cantante qua non ci sono andati giù tanto per il sottile... pero' alla fine mi hanno aiutata a svegliarmi!!!!!!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi piglia per il culo?


ah...mi sai nen


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ah...mi sai nen



cama scusa ne?...hihihii


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A parte che quoto quello che scrivi.
> 
> Si dice "meriti che ti si voglia bene in questo modo?"
> 
> ...



Ciao Nausicaa

ti bacio tutta ... non scappare! :smile: ... 

grazie! :up: ...

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa
> 
> *ti bacio tutta *... non scappare! :smile: ...
> 
> ...


Questa non me la voglio perdere :mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> qua c' un allarme antiincendio che GRIDA!!! nemmeno suona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bender, scusami sarò crudele ma non ti vuole più. quando si rifiuta il contatto fisico a meno che non ci siano gravi problemi a monte è perchè non se ne può più.....
> 
> ...


è successo anche la scorsa volta tutto identico ha fatto un ritratto pure all'altro poi dopo 5 mesi era tornata la normalità è per questo che aspetto , se no va almeno non rimpiango di aver mandato tutto in malora


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è successo anche la scorsa volta tutto identico ha fatto un ritratto pure all'altro poi dopo 5 mesi era tornata la normalità è per questo che aspetto , se no va almeno non rimpiango di aver mandato tutto in malora





Sei senza speranza! Allora aspetta che le passi... ma fatti venire il callo, perchè non c'è 2 senza 3 e il 4 corno viene da se! In bocca al lupo...


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Sei senza speranza! Allora aspetta che le passi... ma fatti venire il callo, perchè non c'è 2 senza 3 e il 4 corno viene da se! In bocca al lupo...


ce li ha gia' i calli :mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender sei tutto quello che un uomo non dovrebbe mai essere!


dovresti vedere cosa scrive l'altro, si lamenta che ha un sacco di problemi che è un disadattato che nella vita ha avuto solo delusioni che è sempre solo stato lasciato che non parla con i genitori da anni. e lei gli dice che lo aiuterà che non può rovinarsi così lui le dice che lei è l'unica persona che crede in lui e che forse può davvero cambiare e vedere il mondo diversamente. praticamente recita la parte di un personaggio del libro, magari è tutto vero ma in 2 mesi


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è successo anche la scorsa volta tutto identico ha fatto un ritratto pure all'altro poi *dopo 5 mesi era tornata la normalità è per questo che aspetto* , se no va almeno non rimpiango di aver mandato tutto in malora


Scusa Bender ma questo con l'amore non ha nulla a che fare. Prova ad immaginare la tua vita senza di lei, cosa accadrebbe? Cosa faresti? Come ti sentiresti? Solo Bender esiste?


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una domanda, esimio professore
> 
> cosa si intende per selettiva?


quando esprimi la tua Divina Arte solitamente ti dedichi ad un uomo per volta,suppongo.

quindi concentri tutto il tuo desiderio solo su di lui.   per cui,selezioni l'uomo che renderai molto felice,preferendolo ad X altri.      l'esperienza (poca) che ho, mi ha sempre portato a notare come le donne con un seno importante amino maggiormente i rapporti a 2,mentre quelle con seno piccolo sono più versate per pratiche anche multiple.

ovviamente,la teoria non è esente da eccezioni.


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è successo anche la scorsa volta tutto identico ha fatto un ritratto pure all'altro poi dopo 5 mesi era tornata la normalità è per questo che aspetto , se no va almeno non rimpiango di aver mandato tutto in malora


Ma Bender..ma lei non solo non fa sesso con te...è addirittura infastidita, i.n.f.a.s.t.i.d.i.t.a., dal contatto con te!!! 
(ma te l'ha detto lei o lo immagini tu?)...

cosa significa questo secondo te? (tenendo conto che nel frattempo il contatto con l'altro non la infastidisce, no?..anzi, a quanto dici..)


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dovresti vedere cosa scrive l'altro, si lamenta che ha un sacco di problemi che è un disadattato che nella vita ha avuto solo delusioni che è sempre solo stato lasciato che non parla con i genitori da anni. e lei gli dice che lo aiuterà che non può rovinarsi così lui le dice che lei è l'unica persona che crede in lui e che forse può davvero cambiare e vedere il mondo diversamente. praticamente recita la parte di un personaggio del libro, magari è tutto vero ma in 2 mesi



Voi dovete farvi vedere da uno bravo... Dai è un fake... dillo!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è successo anche la scorsa volta tutto identico ha fatto un ritratto pure all'altro poi dopo 5 mesi era tornata la normalità è per questo che aspetto , se no va almeno non rimpiango di aver mandato tutto in malora



Ripeto. Ti piace che lei ti cornifichi non c'è altra spiegazione.
Resto sempre dell'idea che sei un personaggio inventato



Bender ha detto:


> dovresti vedere cosa scrive l'altro, si lamenta che ha un sacco di problemi che è un disadattato che nella vita ha avuto solo delusioni che è sempre solo stato lasciato che non parla con i genitori da anni. e lei gli dice che lo aiuterà che non può rovinarsi così lui le dice che lei è l'unica persona che crede in lui e che forse può davvero cambiare e vedere il mondo diversamente. praticamente recita la parte di un personaggio del libro, magari è tutto vero ma in 2 mesi


 no va bè dai BASTA



MK ha detto:


> Scusa Bender ma questo con l'amore non ha nulla a che fare. Prova ad immaginare la tua vita senza di lei, cosa accadrebbe? Cosa faresti? Come ti sentiresti? Solo Bender esiste?



Ma ancora gli parliamo seriamente?
Ma fanno bene Perplesso e Oscuro


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Bender,

di cosa hai veramente paura? ... 

questo non è amore, neanche forte affetto ... 

cosa ti trattiene a volerti un pochino di bene? 

non tanto, ma un pochino ... 

già solo razionalmente, non si accetta una situazione che fa male. 

e si riflette ... CON AZIONE ... come cambiare qualcosa ... 

oltre ad aspettare ... cosa propongono le tue idee?

sienne


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dovresti vedere cosa scrive l'altro, si lamenta che ha un sacco di problemi che è un disadattato che nella vita ha avuto solo delusioni che è sempre solo stato lasciato che non parla con i genitori da anni. e lei gli dice che lo aiuterà che non può rovinarsi così lui le dice che lei è l'unica persona che crede in lui e che forse può davvero cambiare e vedere il mondo diversamente. praticamente recita la parte di un personaggio del libro, magari è tutto vero ma in 2 mesi


...ma perchè scrivi queste cose?????...


----------



## MK (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dovresti vedere cosa scrive l'altro, si lamenta che ha un sacco di problemi che è un disadattato che nella vita ha avuto solo delusioni che è sempre solo stato lasciato che non parla con i genitori da anni. e lei gli dice che lo aiuterà che non può rovinarsi così lui le dice che lei è l'unica persona che crede in lui e che forse può davvero cambiare e vedere il mondo diversamente. praticamente recita la parte di un personaggio del libro, magari è tutto vero ma in 2 mesi


Anche in pochi giorni . Com'è che funziona questa cosa della scheda del cellulare?


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto. Ti piace che lei ti cornifichi non c'è altra spiegazione.
> Resto sempre dell'idea che sei un personaggio inventato
> 
> 
> ...


cosa volete che faccia che posti una foto della chat lo facci così vi tolgo ogni dubbio ma non so le conseguenze venerdì o sabato dovrei riuscire a vedere il telefono


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Non lo so,a me il dubbio è venuto,e noto non solo a me. E' talmente oltre che sembra davvero un troll. Bo'...


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso dire che le battute sull'ano e affini ormai si sono esaurite tutte e non fanno più ridere?
> c'è da rivedere il repertorio, secondo me


gli è che la storia di Bender è talmente irreale,anche se si volesse ragionare nella linea del cuckoldismo spinto,che divagare è l'unico modo per sopravvivere senza chiamare la neurodeliri e chiedere se hanno posto per Bender e la sua "donna"


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non lo so,a me il dubbio è venuto,e noto non solo a me. E' talmente oltre che sembra davvero un troll. Bo'...



Ciao 

ti dico ... è possibile ... raro, ma è possibile ... 

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa volete che faccia che posti una foto della chat lo facci così vi tolgo ogni dubbio ma non so le conseguenze venerdì o sabato dovrei riuscire a vedere il telefono


Ancora con 'sto telefono !?  ma lei -LEI- la vedi ? perchè non parli con lei anzichè col telefono ? se la conosci da 13 anni e la guardi negli occhi dovresti capire qualcosa....o no ?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa volete che faccia che posti una foto della chat lo facci così vi tolgo ogni dubbio ma non so le conseguenze venerdì o sabato dovrei riuscire a vedere il telefono



Ma io alle chat ci credo. 
E' incomprensibile come tu possa restare in questa situazione
Davvero, chiedi aiuto a qualcuno se sei vero perchè almeno dai un nome a questa cosa. Perchè ti assicuro che con l'amore non c'entra nulla. Magari scopri cose di te che non conosci e impari a conviverci


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che la storia di Bender è talmente irreale,anche se si volesse ragionare nella linea del cuckoldismo spinto,che divagare è l'unico modo per sopravvivere senza chiamare la neurodeliri e chiedere se hanno posto per Bender e la sua "donna"


Riquoto
Non ti ci abituare


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> *Ancora con 'sto telefono !?  ma lei -LEI- la vedi ?* *perchè non parli con lei anzichè col telefono ? *se la conosci da 13 anni e la guardi negli occhi dovresti capire qualcosa....o no ?


Ciao

scusa ... ma schiatto ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ancora con 'sto telefono !? ma lei -LEI- la vedi ? perchè non parli con lei anzichè col telefono ? se la conosci da 13 anni e la guardi negli occhi dovresti capire qualcosa....o no ?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Verde


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non lo so,a me il dubbio è venuto,e noto non solo a me. E' talmente oltre che sembra davvero un troll. Bo'...


ho le chat su file criptati ho trovato il programma ma non riesco a farlo funzionare perché si apre la finestra nera del dos
ho guardato su you tube ma la spiegazione è in spagnolo e non capisco molto bene i vari passaggi la versione sembra pure diversa vi lascio il link se qualcuno capisce come farlo funzione vi  dimostro che è tutto vero

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK8XhQ2zr9c


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ancora con 'sto telefono !?  ma lei -LEI- la vedi ? perchè non parli con lei anzichè col telefono ? se la conosci da 13 anni e la guardi negli occhi dovresti capire qualcosa....o no ?


se glie lo dico anche se ho ragione si arrabbia e pianta un casino infinito lo so perché la scorsa volta avevo la sua password di facebook e gli ho detto che sapevo solo che poi lui gli ha detto che voleva un amica solamente e poi si è messo subito con un altra e si è reso irreperibile e quindi sono riuscito a recuperare perché era a pezzi


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io alle chat ci credo.
> E' incomprensibile come tu possa restare in questa situazione
> Davvero, chiedi aiuto a qualcuno se sei vero perchè almeno dai un nome a questa cosa. Perchè ti assicuro che con l'amore non c'entra nulla. Magari scopri cose di te che non conosci e impari a conviverci


ma scusate qui nessuno ha mai provato a rimettere insieme i cocci, e poi sono infatuazioni per una persona tutto li 
non sono contento a soffrire così ma forse al momento giusto quando quello si sarà rivelato per com'è veramente potrò dirgli tutto spiegandogli che la perdono e magari capirà quanto ho sofferto e mi apprezzerà di nuovo, non potrà dirmi che non me ne frega niente e che ho paura di rimanere solo che per mè una persona vale l'altra


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nessuno ha mai provato a rimettere insieme i cocci, e poi sono infatuazioni per una persona tutto li
> non sono contento a soffrire così ma forse al momento giusto quando quello si sarà rivelato per com'è veramente potrò dirgli tutto spiegandogli che la perdono e magari capirà quanto ho sofferto e mi apprezzerà di nuovo, non potrà dirmi che non me ne frega niente e che ho paura di rimanere solo che per mè una persona vale l'altra


I pezzi si rimettono insieme quando c'è la volontà di entrambi di farlo
Lei mi sembra che se ne freghi altamente di come tu stia. Altrimenti altro che abbracciarti, baciarti. Farebbe di tutto per farti capire che ti ama e che l'altro è stato "nulla".
Insisto, chiedi aiuto a qualcuno che sappia seriamente darti una mano


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> I pezzi si rimettono insieme quando c'è la volontà di entrambi di farlo
> Lei mi sembra che se ne freghi altamente di come tu stia. Altrimenti altro che abbracciarti, baciarti. Farebbe di tutto per farti capire che ti ama e che l'altro è stato "nulla".
> Insisto, chiedi aiuto a qualcuno che sappia seriamente darti una mano


il problema è che l'atro c'è poi parlano anche di iniziare con un amicizia sincera ma dice di volerlo coccolare, ora è in collera con mè da una parte e presa da questa nuova infatuazione, sono tentato da dirgli che so ogni giorno ma devo trovare il momento giusto, oggi non c'è tornerà domani e poi andrà via di nuovo sabato per il compleanno di una sua amica con cui ha passato la scorsa settimana a londra dove c'era anche lui


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nessuno ha mai provato a rimettere insieme i cocci, e poi sono infatuazioni per una persona tutto li
> non sono contento a soffrire così ma forse al momento giusto quando quello si sarà rivelato per com'è veramente potrò dirgli tutto spiegandogli che la perdono e magari capirà quanto ho sofferto e mi apprezzerà di nuovo, non potrà dirmi che non me ne frega niente e che ho paura di rimanere solo che per mè una persona vale l'altra[/QUOT
> 
> Ma una passi.... due? e poi tre e quattro...quando ti guardi intorno in questo modo e gli altri hanno la possibilità di "insinuarsi" tanto in una relazione ormai... quella relazione è finita! ma manco fosse un matrimonio con dei figli!!!


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che l'atro c'è poi parlano anche di iniziare con un amicizia sincera ma dice di volerlo coccolare, ora è in collera con mè da una parte e presa da questa nuova infatuazione, sono tentato da dirgli che so ogni giorno ma devo trovare il momento giusto, oggi non c'è tornerà domani e poi andrà via di nuovo sabato per il compleanno di una sua amica con cui ha passato la scorsa settimana a londra dove c'era anche lui



ma come mai tu non vai mai con lei?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che l'atro c'è poi parlano anche di iniziare con un amicizia sincera ma dice di volerlo coccolare, ora è in collera con mè da una parte e presa da questa nuova infatuazione, sono tentato da dirgli che so ogni giorno ma devo trovare il momento giusto, oggi non c'è tornerà domani e poi andrà via di nuovo sabato per il compleanno di una sua amica con cui ha passato la scorsa settimana a londra dove c'era anche lui


MOLLALA


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che l'atro c'è poi parlano anche di iniziare con un amicizia sincera ma dice di volerlo coccolare, ora è in collera con mè da una parte e presa da questa nuova infatuazione, sono tentato da dirgli che so ogni giorno ma devo trovare il momento giusto, oggi non c'è tornerà domani e poi andrà via di nuovo sabato per il compleanno di una sua amica con cui ha passato la scorsa settimana a londra dove c'era anche lui






_tu non stai bene.

_


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nessuno ha mai provato a rimettere insieme i cocci, e poi sono infatuazioni per una persona tutto li
> non sono contento a soffrire così ma forse al momento giusto quando quello si sarà rivelato per com'è veramente potrò dirgli tutto spiegandogli che la perdono e magari capirà quanto ho sofferto e mi apprezzerà di nuovo, non potrà dirmi che non me ne frega niente e che ho paura di rimanere solo che per mè una persona vale l'altra



questo dipende da quanto lei ama, o può amare un uomo che si annulla per lei e che accetta ogni cosa senza neanche aprire la bocca per chiedere una spiegazione una.

Se foste d'accordo su questo menage, sarebbe ovviamente un altro paio di maniche. Ma se la devi spiare non è il caso.

Poi, ecco, fare il martire per dimostrarle che...che poi....che storia è questa del dover dimostrare qualcosa all'altro? Ma cosa devi dimostrarle poi? 

E cosa dimostri soffrendo come affermi di soffrire? 
Che hai una buona tolleranza del dolore?

Basta un test medico per quello sai.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> _tu non stai bene.
> 
> _


Che facciamo ingrandiamo i caratteri a ogni post e vediamo se capisce?
Perchè è il 22 di Agosto e forse tutti abbiamo poco da fare, perchè in altri momenti prendeva del fake dopo 3 post e se ne andava


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai tu non vai mai con lei?


gli altri anni siamo sempre andati in quasi tutte le capitali europee a londra ci siamo stati 8 volte viaggi brevi non più di 5 giorni un paio di volte per un concerto poi parigi, Amsterdam, atene, barcellona,malta.
questa volta non avevo i soldi e poi andava con la sua amica e per risparmiare prendevano una doppia. 
poi quando esce con le sue amiche non vado mai sono solo ragazze e dice che si rilassa perché sparlano


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che facciamo ingrandiamo i caratteri a ogni post e vediamo se capisce?
> Perchè è il 22 di Agosto e forse tutti abbiamo poco da fare, perchè in altri momenti prendeva del fake dopo 3 post e se ne andava



ahahahhaha.... probabilmente perchè è il 22 di agosto.....


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma scusate qui nessuno ha mai provato a rimettere insieme i cocci, e poi sono infatuazioni per una persona tutto li
> non sono contento a soffrire così ma forse al momento giusto quando quello si sarà rivelato per com'è veramente potrò dirgli tutto spiegandogli che la perdono e magari capirà quanto ho sofferto e mi apprezzerà di nuovo, non potrà dirmi che non me ne frega niente e che ho paura di rimanere solo che per mè una persona vale l'altra


Non vuole tenerti per mano
Non vuole che la abbracci.
Non vuole fare sesso.
Periodicamente valuta alternative.
Puoi fare quello che ti pare ma .....

NON
TI
VUOOOOOOOLEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

e aggiungo che non esiste nessuno (in una normale relazione) che voglia un partner che 
non è nemmeno in grado di farsi rispettare.
Ma scusa, mettiti nei suoi panni, immagina che un domani abbia bisogno del tuo 
sostegno, non solo morale ma pratico.
Che se ne fa di te? 
Non voglio evocare stereotipi ma nel proprio compagno, una donna, un briciolo di carattere 
credo lo pretenda.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

_*
Bander, il problema è ... che tu non fai niente! 

Che ragionamento è, non le dici niente, se no si arrabbia? 

E tu? ... Cosa sei? ... "UN ASPETTANTE" ...

*_sienne_*
*_


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> cama scusa ne?...hihihii


Ok duman 
portuma liuna

A camminare in montagna
a marcè

Poi quando siamo ai margini di un precipizio
la campu giù

e poi anch'io camminerò ai margini di un precipizio in una notte senza luna...

Anduma ciuluma 
veduma...


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _*
> Bander, il problema è ... che tu non fai niente!
> ...


 ma tanto al massimo quanto puo durare un mese prima che ci sia una svolta in un senso o nell'altro non andrà mica avanti per anni


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _*
> ... "UN ASPETTANTE" ...
> ...


:mrgreen: che carina questa....


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Io comunque sta fenomena la vorrei conoscere... e tra l'altro.. te lo credi solo tu che nessuno dei tuoi amici sappia niente... perchè che ti credi che a Londra abbiano fatto gli estranei??
Dai, un briciolo...solo un briciolo di amor proprio.

Siamo uomini o caporali!???


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

:up::up::up::up:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok duman
> portuma liuna
> 
> A camminare in montagna
> ...


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Non vuole tenerti per mano
> Non vuole che la abbracci.
> Non vuole fare sesso.
> Periodicamente valuta alternative.
> ...


mi ha etto che sta valutando cosa fare, io credo di dargli il mio sostegno ogni volta che mi parla del divorzio dei suoi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tanto al massimo quanto puo durare un mese prima che ci sia una svolta in un senso o nell'altro non andrà mica avanti per anni


Ma perchè deve esserci una svolta?
Potrebbe anche tenersi l'amante per anni o cambiarne uno al mese e tu stare a guardare
Tanto un tetto sotto cui dormire tu mica glielo togli


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io comunque sta fenomena la vorrei conoscere... e tra l'altro.. te lo credi solo tu che nessuno dei tuoi amici sappia niente... perchè che ti credi che a Londra abbiano fatto gli estranei??
> Dai, un briciolo...solo un briciolo di amor proprio.
> 
> Siamo uomini o caporali!???


ma ho letto la chat e non c'era niente di che , sono così avanti che per possibili scoperte non scrivono tutto dai non credo che stiamo a sti livelli


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha etto che sta valutando cosa fare, io credo di dargli il mio sostegno ogni volta che mi parla del divorzio dei suoi



guarda che a volte sostegno è mettere un punto fermo quando l'altro sta sbiellando sai.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :mrgreen: che carina questa....



Ciao

 ... in italiano non si può fare ... 
ma da l'idea, anzi l'immagine proprio ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Bender,

ok ... vuoi aspettare ... 

cosa ti aspetti? vuoi che aspettiamo con te?

sienne


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che a volte sostegno è mettere un punto fermo quando l'altro sta sbiellando sai.


cosa dovrei fare una scenata appena torna, oppure dirgli ora che è via di non tornare perché so tutto perché l'ho spiata
a suon di sentirsi dire una cosa poi un inizia a prenderla in considerazione, ma a che prezzo


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha etto che sta valutando cosa fare, io credo di dargli il mio sostegno ogni volta che mi parla del divorzio dei suoi


Bender guarda.... hai ragione tu. Fai tutto quello che credi sia necessario. Tanto è questo quello che vuoi... Tu non stai cercando un confronto con noi, tu stai ripetendo a te stesso che stai facendo quello che è giusto, rispondendo alle nostre considerazioni secondo le tue idee e convinzioni. 

Hai già deciso. Non potrai mai trovare un sostegno a questa linea. te la sei presa? te la tieni così? contento te contenti tutti... Ma chiunque sano di mente non ti supportebbe in un atteggiamento tanto inzerbinato anche perchè, persino da un punto di vista strategico non porterà a nulla....almeno di definitivo... 

Ma scusa se tu sapessi che ti è concesso tutto perchè tanto dall'altra parte di riprenderebbero qualsiasi cosa... non saresti tentato di fare tutti i tuoi comodi tanto sai che alla fine rischi niente?
ricordati che gli altri ci fanno quello che noi permettiamo loro, ergo: sarà sempre così fino a che (ammesso che già questo non sia più affascinante di quello prima, magari anche con una casa....) non troverà uno che la intorta e le offre più comodità di te allora CIAOOOO


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

in più è strano continuando a scrivere qui mi sta salendo la rabbia e mi sento quasi normale ma è perché lei non c'è e non ci sto nemmeno pensando tanto sempre a lei,


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> cosa dovrei fare una scenata appena torna, oppure dirgli ora che è via di non tornare perché so tutto perché l'ho spiata
> a sun di sentirsi dire una cosa poi un inizia a prenderla in considerazione, ma a che prezzo


sarò aliena Bender, ma in una relazione, non dico di coppia eh, una relazione dove ci sia una qualche implicazione affettiva, ci si parla.

Se no che ci stai a fare in relazione? Compagnia? 

e parlare significa parlare, nè più nè meno.

Poi si può decidere, o anche decidere di non decidere. Ma con consapevolezza.

e non c'è bisogno di dirle che l'hai spiata...visto che vuoi farle sentire che sei presente per lei potresti iniziare a dirle che vedi che c'è qualcosa che non va, non credi?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciumbia che italiano ingarbugliato... scusate... illeggibile


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha etto che sta valutando cosa fare, io credo di dargli il mio sostegno ogni volta che mi parla del divorzio dei suoi


Hai volutamente ignorato tre quarti del mio post.
Se sta valutando, perché dovrebbe scegliere te? perché non le rompi le scatole? neanche il 
calendarietto di cartoncino che ho sulla scrivania mi rompe, ma se anche solo ne trovo uno
di un cartoncino un pelo più spesso lo butto.
Perché le porti i dolcetti alla mattina? quelli può andare a prenderseli da sola.
Perché hai una casa? metà degli italiani è proprietaria di immobili.
Se non rispetti te stesso, se non lotti per la tua dignità, come potrà mai, lei$, contare su di te?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> solitamente la donna che ha carenza di lato A cerca di compensare orientando le sue attenzioni verso tubi innocenti già gonfi e maturi,per i quali non necessaria un'azione visiva decisa.    per cui si adopera a sgonfiare i suddetti tubi fino a ridurli alla dimensione utile per una devastazione multipla del comparto intragluteico.
> da qui la definizione di sgonfiacappelle,sempre secondo il DePistolis
> 
> l'addricazzi invece predilige i funghetti appena spuntati che ama portare alla dimensioni della spada laser di Guerre Stellari con un'artistico sbottonamento della camicetta.
> ...


Prof perplesso mi permetta di dissentire,il suo postulato sublime ed esaustivo parte da un postulato errato.La carenza di lato A.Le nostre conclusioni hanno carattere indiziario,quindi suscettibili di variazioni e rettifiche postume!Cercherò di essere comprensibile a tutti,quindi adotterò una scrittura molto semplice ma efficace.La scotennamento erosivo dell'ampolla anale con secondarietà anorettali nel plesso anale fanno pensare che la patner del  bender ai cazzi dia del tu,quindi questo languore anale è in antitesi con la sua teoria,ma lascia chiaramente intendere come la fanciulla sia più serenamente inquadrabile come sgonfiacappelle recidiva!Le DRIZZACAZZI,spesso non arrivano al coito,il loro godimento è nel impatto visivo di un glande turgido,a differenza delle sgonfiacappelle che sublimano i loro ardori anali sgonfiando frenuli a nastro.In conclusione definirei il soggetto A"bender"il classico pijanculo emotivo,un uomo che viene gratificato solo nel prendere piselli fisici e astratti a livello anorettale.Definirei il soggetto B una grandissima sgonfiacappelle e LUSTRAFRENULI con tendenza all'erosione del sottoglande,per via dei suoi comportamenti egoistici e senza scrupoli,dettati dai sindrome  da "ATTACCHI DI MANICO VIOLENTI"Prof perplesso la aspetto in studio domani per quella riunuione,interagire con lei è un enorme piacere.Aspetto una sua risposta.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciumbia che italiano ingarbugliato... scusate... illeggibile


e certo....scendi dalle langhe te :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> e certo....scendi dalle langhe te :mrgreen:


Hihihi ma basta là!


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciumbia che italiano ingarbugliato... scusate... illeggibile


Ciao Calipso,

va benissimo così ... forse, capisce meglio.
ingarbugliati come sono le sue sinapsi ... 
saltellano ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*bENDER*



Bender ha detto:


> mi ha etto che sta valutando cosa fare, io credo di dargli il mio sostegno ogni volta che mi parla del divorzio dei suoi


VALUTARE COSA FARE è UNA COSA,prendere CASCATE DI NERCHIA A SPRUZZO E ALTRA COSA.


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2013)

Ciao Bender,

non offenderti ... 

ma giri e giri ... e sempre lì stai. 
non entra nessuna spinta o idea o possibilità nei tuoi pensieri ... 
sempre quelli sono ... e giri e giri ... 

sienne


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> in più è strano continuando a scrivere qui* mi sta salendo la rabbia *e mi sento quasi normale ma è perché lei non c'è e non ci sto nemmeno pensando tanto sempre a lei,


SIIIII!!!!
SIIIIIIIIII!!!!
SIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!

rimitivo:


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> sarò aliena Bender, ma in una relazione, non dico di coppia eh, una relazione dove ci sia una qualche implicazione affettiva, ci si parla.
> 
> Se no che ci stai a fare in relazione? Compagnia?
> 
> ...


ha letto i famosi libri e ha sottolineato varie parti  su l'innamoramento su amori impossibili perché legati già ad altri e così via io li ho presi ed ero li che non riuscivo a scandire le parole e le dicevo quasi sottovoce e gli ho chiesto chi ero io nel libro il personaggio che interpretavo poi gli ho detto che ho visto che si sta curando molto di più e salta i pasti ha comprato le lenti a contatto ecc  e lei ha negato e ha detto che faccio castelli in aria e mi voglio fare del male da solo li li ero sul punto di vuotare il sacco ma sono uscito di corsa col cane a piangere


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> VALUTARE COSA FARE è UNA COSA,prendere CASCATE DI NERCHIA A SPRUZZO E ALTRA COSA.




Barone Oscuro,

affermazione di rara lucidità, delicatezza e classe. 

I miei omaggi.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> VALUTARE COSA FARE è UNA COSA,prendere CASCATE DI NERCHIA A SPRUZZO E ALTRA COSA.


A te Youporn te spiccia casa :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ha letto i famosi libri e ha sottolineato varie parti su l'innamoramento su amori impossibili perché legati già ad altri e così via io li ho presi ed ero li che non riuscivo a scandire le parole e le dicevo quasi sottovoce e gli ho chiesto chi ero io nel libro il personaggio che interpretavo poi gli ho detto che ho visto che si sta curando molto di più e salta i pasti ha comprato le lenti a contatto ecc e lei ha negato e ha detto che faccio castelli in aria e mi voglio fare del male da solo li li ero sul punto di vuotare il sacco ma sono uscito di corsa col cane a piangere



Ti ho già detto di farti aiutare?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Barone Oscuro,
> 
> affermazione di rara lucidità, delicatezza e classe.
> 
> I miei omaggi.


Proff va bene,barone è un titolo che non mi appartiene!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prof perplesso mi permetta di dissentire,il suo postulato sublime ed esaustivo parte da un postulato errato.La carenza di lato A.Le nostre conclusioni hanno carattere indiziario,quindi suscettibili di variazioni e rettifiche postume!Cercherò di essere comprensibile a tutti,quindi adotterò una scrittura molto semplice ma efficace.La scotennamento erosivo dell'ampolla anale con secondarietà anorettali nel plesso anale fanno pensare che la patner del  bender ai cazzi dia del tu,quindi questo languore anale è in antitesi con la sua teoria,ma lascia chiaramente intendere come la fanciulla sia più serenamente inquadrabile come sgonfiacappelle recidiva!Le DRIZZACAZZI,spesso non arrivano al coito,il loro godimento è nel impatto visivo di un glande turgido,a differenza delle sgonfiacappelle che sublimano i loro ardori anali sgonfiando frenuli a nastro.In conclusione definirei il soggetto A"bender"il classico pijanculo emotivo,un uomo che viene gratificato solo nel prendere piselli fisici e astratti a livello anorettale.Definirei il soggetto B una grandissima sgonfiacappelle e LUSTRAFRENULI con tendenza all'erosione del sottoglande,per via dei suoi comportamenti egoistici e senza scrupoli,dettati dai sindrome  da "ATTACCHI DI MANICO VIOLENTI"Prof perplesso la aspetto in studio domani per quella riunuione,interagire con lei è un enorme piacere.Aspetto una sua risposta.


sarà piacere mio intervenire alla riunione per la selezione delle nuove candidate al suo corso 

Dissento invece dal suo dissenso riguardo il disinteresse delle drizzacazzi al coito. la casistica in mio possesso dimostra l'esatto contrario.

concordo invece sulla diagnosi relativa al soggetto Bender.   aggiungerei un probabile suo inconscio desiderio di tergere il rosaceo funghetto prima dell'affondamento nella caverna del soggetto B

d'altronde,quando uno che va a bere al torrente quando gli altri sono dentro a far bisboccia,manda un chiaro segnale del bisogno di essere inondato


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proff va bene,barone è un titolo che non mi appartiene!


Perdoni il mio ardire, Professore Emerito.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Il nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> A te Youporn te spiccia casa :mrgreen:


Insomma mi sono sudato tutto,fra sturio e zaganelle!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho già detto di farti aiutare?


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà piacere mio intervenire alla riunione per la selezione delle nuove candidate al suo corso
> 
> Dissento invece dal suo dissenso riguardo il disinteresse delle drizzacazzi al coito. la casistica in mio possesso dimostra l'esatto contrario.
> 
> ...



Non mi risulta che qualcuno abbia parlato di corsi ne di candidate


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Perdoni il mio ardire, Professore Emerito.


Si figuri,questione di eticaprofessioANALE!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Quando ce vo' ce vo' (o come picchio si scrive):smile:


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che qualcuno abbia parlato di corsi ne di candidate


è un corso riservato  tu non ti preoccupare


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> VALUTARE COSA FARE è UNA COSA,prendere CASCATE DI NERCHIA A SPRUZZO E ALTRA COSA.


per ora lei ha avuto rapporti solo con mè e io con lei, se c'è un tradimento è solo per un amore platonico


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si figuri,questione di eticaprofessioANALE!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> per ora lei ha avuto rapporti solo con mè e io con lei, se c'è un tradimento è solo per un amore platonico


Si certo come no
E a londra con lui c'è andata in amicizia....


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un corso riservato  tu non ti preoccupare



Bene a sapersi


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> per ora lei ha avuto rapporti solo con mè e io con lei, se c'è un tradimento è solo per un amore platonico


scommetto che se ti facessero vedere un video in cui lui le sfonda anche le orecchie, tu troveresti delle giustificazioni


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

comunque non giro intorno alle cose la cosa da fare è una soltanto il quando è da decidere ma il risultato non cambia alla fine con tranquillità con rabbia o con disperazione ci parlerò e gli dirò che so


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> scommetto che se ti facessero vedere un video in cui lui le sfonda anche le orecchie, tu troveresti delle giustificazioni




anche te..delicatissimo eh  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> sarà piacere mio intervenire alla riunione per la selezione delle nuove candidate al suo corso
> 
> Dissento invece dal suo dissenso riguardo il disinteresse delle drizzacazzi al coito. la casistica in mio possesso dimostra l'esatto contrario.
> 
> ...


Proff perplesso,lei ha giustamente posto l' attenzione sul racconto del torrente!Il PIJANCULO EMOTIVO BENDER dimostra un sindrome dissociativa,è refrattario all'integrazione ma recettivo a ingressi di ogni natura nelle sue natiche eversive.Il suo essere molto ipodotato probabilmente è la causa scatenante,avere un cazzo piccolo è sicuramente un fattore determinante nello sviluppo della personalità.Ecco quindi che il sggetto b,quella grandissima SGONFIACAPPELLE della donna  orienta i suoi languori verso ceppe di cazzo più carismatiche e ingombranti!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> comunque non giro intorno alle cose la cosa da fare è una soltanto il quando è da decidere ma il risultato non cambia alla fine con tranquillità con rabbia o con disperazione ci parlerò e gli dirò che so


Minchia ce l'abbiamo fatta...in 38 pagine hai scritto una cosa sensata. Ok,è un inizio....dai. Ora non ti fermare pero'


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Minchia ce l'abbiamo fatta...in 38 pagine hai scritto una cosa sensata. Ok,è un inizio....dai. Ora non ti fermare pero'





e hhh con la pazienza si ottiene tutto!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> per ora lei ha avuto rapporti solo con mè e io con lei, se c'è un tradimento è solo per un amore platonico


Purtroppo a smentirla sono le natiche sfrante e sfibrate del soggetto B!


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *per ora lei ha avuto rapporti solo con mè e io con lei, *se c'è un tradimento è solo per un amore platonico



cioè siete i primi amori reciproci?


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proff perplesso,lei ha giustamente posto l' attenzione sul racconto del torrente!Il PIJANCULO EMOTIVO BENDER dimostra un sindrome dissociativa,è refrattario all'integrazione ma recettivo a ingressi di ogni natura nelle sue natiche eversive.Il suo essere molto ipodotato probabilmente è la causa scatenante,avere un cazzo piccolo è sicuramente un fattore determinante nello sviluppo della personalità.Ecco quindi che il sggetto b,quella grandissima SGONFIACAPPELLE della donna orienta i suoi languori verso ceppe di cazzo più carismatiche e ingombranti!


:rotfl: te sei l'admin di youporn,ammettilo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> cioè siete i primi amori reciproci?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Come no....!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ha letto i famosi libri e ha sottolineato varie parti  su l'innamoramento su amori impossibili perché legati già ad altri e così via io li ho presi ed ero li che non riuscivo a scandire le parole e le dicevo quasi sottovoce e gli ho chiesto chi ero io nel libro il personaggio che interpretavo poi gli ho detto che ho visto che si sta curando molto di più e salta i pasti ha comprato le lenti a contatto ecc  e lei ha negato e ha detto che faccio castelli in aria e mi voglio fare del male da solo li li ero sul punto di vuotare il sacco ma sono uscito di corsa col cane a piangere



Ma che fai? Il Circle Time?

Che poi...la infastidisce toccarti e tu le chiedi perchè si cura di più?

Lascia stare le interpretazioni, e PARLALE davvero...se vuoi eh...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

Sono incazzatissimo con tutto il forum! 

Solo me additate di mancanze di virgole punti etc ( a secondo dei casi non di mancanze ma di aggiunte:carneval scrivendo di non capire una cippa di quello che ho scritto. 

Vi odio, e mi rivolgerò all'Admin supremo. 

Fncl a tt


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl: te sei l'admin di youporn,ammettilo.


Caro nikko sono solo un uomo che ha studiato molto e conosce le dinamiche di vita come il suo pisello.Niente di più neinte di meno,e visto tutte le pippe che mi sono fatto e continuo a farmi,la vita non mi riserva più sorprese.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè siete i primi amori reciproci?


c'è stata un altra prima ma roba di pochi mesi 
poi dai 16 anni fino ad ora solo lei


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> c'è stata un altra prima ma roba di pochi mesi
> poi dai 16 anni fino ad ora solo lei


Pochi mesi?era una neonata?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è stata un altra prima ma roba di pochi mesi
> poi dai 16 anni fino ad ora solo lei



diciamo che statisticamente queste situazioni sono un disastro, ma ovviamente le statistiche lasciano il tempo che trovano
tu che ne pensi al riguardo?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pochi mesi?era una neonata?



:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> anche te..delicatissimo eh  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è che non essendo Bender fisicamente sottomano,io ed oscuro ci possiamo limitare a qualche scappaccione virtuale.

peraltro s'intravede qualche crepa nel muro di gomma,non  trovi?


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pochi mesi?era una neonata?


ok mi hai fatto sorridere te lo concedo


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ok mi hai fatto sorridere te lo concedo


Leggi bene perchè dietro i miei scritti si nascondo grandi verità!


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ok mi hai fatto sorridere te lo concedo



OHHHHH altro passo da gigante! Un sorriso!! BENE! DAI BENDER DAI!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ok mi hai fatto sorridere te lo concedo


Sai come si dice dalle mie parti?se fai la pecora il lupo ti si ingroppa,non ti sei stancato di metterti a pecora?Sei del nord vero?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

probabilmente so già cosa mi risponderai.. ma... e tu? mai nessun scivolone emotivo... n'ingrifamento istantaneo e fugace per qualcun'altra? n'attrazione rapida per uno sguardo, dei capelli, un bel corpo, un sorriso, un cervello altrui?? MAI?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Leggi bene perchè dietro i miei scritti si nascondo grandi verità!



dietro
sempre :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> probabilmente so già cosa mi risponderai.. ma... e tu? mai nessun scivolone emotivo... n'ingrifamento istantaneo e fugace per qualcun'altra? n'attrazione rapida per uno sguardo, dei capelli, un bel corpo, un sorriso, un cervello altrui?? MAI?


Ingrifamento istentaneo?quanta volgarità!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> dietro
> sempre :mrgreen:


Si peccato per il tuo disinteresse....!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che statisticamente queste situazioni sono un disastro, ma ovviamente le statistiche lasciano il tempo che trovano
> tu che ne pensi al riguardo?


pensare che ne andavo fiero era come una gara, quando lo dicevamo in giro tutti sgranavano gli occhi increduli e pensavo che proprio l'aver condiviso tante esperienze e quindi ricordi e il fatto di essere cresciuti assieme e di aver preso modi di pensare un pò uno dall'altro rendesse il nostro rapporto molto più forte. solo a marzo pianificava per sposarci solo che io ero più propenso a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi e ci rimase molto male ma quando ti senti dire che vuole sposarsi pensi che ormai sei apposto


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai come si dice dalle mie parti?se fai la pecora il lupo ti si ingroppa,*non ti sei stancato di metterti a pecora?Sei del nord vero*?


Cosa c'entra ? non è che al nord i maschi statisticamente si mettono a pecora piu' di quelli del sud


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra ? non è che al nord i maschi statisticamente si mettono a pecora piu' di quelli del sud


D'accordo,ma è talmente ingenuo da sembrare uno che vive in qualche valle sperduta del cadore....!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *pensare che ne andavo fiero era come una gara*, quando lo dicevamo in giro tutti sgranavano gli occhi increduli e pensavo che proprio l'aver condiviso tante esperienze e quindi ricordi e il fatto di essere cresciuti assieme e di aver preso modi di pensare un pò uno dall'altro rendesse il nostro rapporto molto più forte. solo a marzo pianificava per sposarci solo che io ero più propenso a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi e ci rimase molto male ma quando ti senti dire che vuole sposarsi pensi che ormai sei apposto


Ecco,capisci dove stanno i problemi ? è una relazione,non una corsa


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> probabilmente so già cosa mi risponderai.. ma... e tu? mai nessun scivolone emotivo... n'ingrifamento istantaneo e fugace per qualcun'altra? n'attrazione rapida per uno sguardo, dei capelli, un bel corpo, un sorriso, un cervello altrui?? MAI?


forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ingrifamento istentaneo?quanta volgarità!



chiedo venia ma il trasporto è stato incontenibile!


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordo,ma è talmente ingenuo da sembrare uno che vive in qualche valle sperduta del cadore....!


ma che valle sperduta sto in una città turistica sul mare in liguria


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> pensare che ne andavo fiero era come una gara, quando lo dicevamo in giro tutti sgranavano gli occhi increduli e pensavo che proprio l'aver condiviso tante esperienze e quindi ricordi e il fatto di essere cresciuti assieme e di aver preso modi di pensare un pò uno dall'altro rendesse il nostro rapporto molto più forte. solo a marzo pianificava per sposarci solo che io ero più propenso a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi e ci rimase molto male ma quando ti senti dire che vuole sposarsi pensi che ormai sei apposto




mi fai tenerezza...


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro




Ok... quanti abitanti fa il paese dove abiti all'incirca? hai frequentato l'università?


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro


guarda che siamo in estate.   le donne, col caldo che fa, sono in prevalenza o scollatissime o minigonnate. o entrambe le cose

basta che esci di casa per rifarti gli occhi.

o non esci manco di casa?


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che valle sperduta sto in una città turistica sul mare in liguria



ponente o levante? fa differenza!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, *io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro*


uhmm,siamo sicuri che hai 30 anni ? ma mica servone ste cose per guardare un'altra,per ingrifarsi,per uno scivolone....


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

ora devo andare ho una marea di cose da fare devo portare il cane fare la spesa torno stasera non credevo che il forum mi risucchiasse così tanto grazie a tutti per il supporto


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ma che valle sperduta sto in una città turistica sul mare in liguria


Ma ti masturbi?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> pensare che ne andavo fiero era come una gara, quando lo dicevamo in giro tutti sgranavano gli occhi increduli e pensavo che proprio l'aver condiviso tante esperienze e quindi ricordi e il fatto di essere cresciuti assieme e di aver preso modi di pensare un pò uno dall'altro rendesse il nostro rapporto molto più forte. solo a marzo pianificava per sposarci solo che io ero più propenso a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi e ci rimase molto male ma quando ti senti dire che vuole sposarsi pensi che ormai sei apposto


Ok provo a darti una risposta seria
Ci provo non garantisco
Anche io e mio marito samo stati i primi e soli uno per l'altro. Paese piccolo. conosciuti da adolescenti. Ecc ecc
Sposati tanti anni insieme. 
Poi io ho preso una sbandata. L'ho tradito. Lui non lo sa. 
Si cambia, si cresce in modi diversi e lei sta facendo questo. Le si è aperto un mondo (Oscuro e Perplesso zitti!!!!!).
Ora: la ami? la vuoi riconquistare? FAI QUALCOSA. Non fare la larva. Ha bisogno di un uomo. Il ragazzino adolescente non lo vuole più. non le interessa. 
io sono convinta che lei non ti ami e che di te non gliene frega nulla ma ha un tetto sotto cui stare lontanta da mamma e papà e può fare il cazzo che vuole
Ma facciamo che mi sbaglio. Quando entra in casa oggi, domani, quando sarà. La prendi per le spalle la butti contro un muro (metaforicamente parlando ma neanche tanto), e le urli che non ti fai prendere per il culo che la ami, la vuoi, è la tua vita ma che da adesso si riparte insieme. Non deve pensarci o si o no. Altrimenti quella è la porta. 
Se un giorno capirà che ha perso il grande amore, tornerà ma a quel punto forse tu non ci sarai più ad aspettarla.
FAI L'UOMO
FAI L'UOMO
FAI L'UOMO


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma che valle sperduta sto in una città turistica sul mare in liguria


Senti...non scherzo,mandami un pm dove sei,io domani sera devo venire li a prendere le bimbe al mare....porca puttana ti vengo a prendere a casa e ti faccio fare un puttan tour che ti lascio i lividi.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Senti...non scherzo,mandami un pm dove sei,io domani sera devo venire li a prendere le bimbe al mare....porca puttana ti vengo a prendere a casa e ti faccio fare un puttan tour che ti lascio i lividi.






Nikko ma che succede? Sei irriconoscibile oggi


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok provo a darti una risposta seria
> Ci provo non garantisco
> Anche io e mio marito samo stati i primi e soli uno per l'altro. Paese piccolo. conosciuti da adolescenti. Ecc ecc
> Sposati tanti anni insieme.
> ...


madonna che verde che ti do' a voce,manco il pesto del tigullio o come cacchio si dice.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Senti...non scherzo,mandami un pm dove sei,io domani sera devo venire li a prendere le bimbe al mare....porca puttana ti vengo a prendere a casa e ti faccio fare un puttan tour che ti lascio i lividi.


Perfetto.e mi raccomando trans da 35 cm in su!:up:


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti masturbi?


:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

:up::up::up::up::up::up: GRANDIOSAAAAA COME SI DANNO STI VERDI DITEMELO !!!


----------



## Calipso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok provo a darti una risposta seria
> Ci provo non garantisco
> Anche io e mio marito samo stati i primi e soli uno per l'altro. Paese piccolo. conosciuti da adolescenti. Ecc ecc
> Sposati tanti anni insieme.
> ...




VERDATO VERDATO VERDATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> madonna che verde che ti do' a voce,manco il pesto del tigullio o come cacchio si dice.



oggi fai il furbo
Prima a voce, poi con il cuore ma uno vero no eh?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Era una domanda seria....!


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

mi sono letta una cosa come 20 pagine in una volta, ormai ero presa!! vi giuro, tra ridere e rimanere sconvolta ormai la mia faccia è paralizzata in posizioni assurde. devo andare a prendere aria per riprendermi (avessi un cane lo porterei fuori pure io). 

comunque secondo me non è totalmente un fake.. però sicuramente ha meno anni di quelli che dice di avere, e non stanno insieme da 13 anni.. vero Bender?


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era una domanda seria....!


ah...


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> ah...


In effetti tutto quello che ho scritto è serio,ma di difficile comprensione!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> oggi fai il furbo
> Prima a voce, poi con il cuore ma uno vero no eh?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


>



Non stai preparando la valigia per recarti alla selezione delle candidate?

Ecco continua che il e Nikko abbiamo da fare


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti tutto quello che ho scritto è serio,ma di difficile comprensione!


Oscu'....te vojo bbene ma a legge de natiche spanate e frenuli nun è che devo da esse laureato


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stai preparando la valigia per recarti alla selezione delle candidate?
> 
> Ecco continua che il e Nikko abbiamo da fare


mmmmhhhh


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*SI*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Oscu'....te vojo bbene ma a legge de natiche spanate e frenuli nun è che devo da esse laureato


Messa così hai ragione ma capire le connessioni fra languori anali e ampolle anali è altro discorso!


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stai preparando la valigia per recarti alla selezione delle candidate?
> 
> Ecco continua che il e Nikko abbiamo da fare


non credo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

:mrgreen:Chi mi fa un riassuntino breve della giornata di blender :mrgreen:?


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen:Chi mi fa un riassuntino breve della giornata di blender :mrgreen:?


eh no....devi leggerti il 3d per intero,altrimenti ti sciupiamo il divertimento


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :mrgreen:Chi mi fa un riassuntino breve della giornata di blender :mrgreen:?



Perplesso e Oscuro cercano candidate






non mi chiedere per che cosa


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perplesso e Oscuro cercano candidate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è molto rassicurante  non credo sano in giro a cercare educande  grazie farfie:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh no....devi leggerti il 3d per intero,altrimenti ti sciupiamo il divertimento


Ok leggo più tardi ... Ora so impegnata ... Comunque tu  e o scuro insieme non siete molto rassicuranti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok leggo più tardi ... Ora so impegnata ... Comunque tu  e o scuro insieme non siete molto rassicuranti :rotfl::rotfl:


Ci adori per questo infatti!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci adori per questo infatti!


:carneval:  vero .. ma siete di simy e farfie ..quindi vi considero camerati :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval: vero .. ma siete di simy e farfie ..quindi vi considero camerati :carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Poverini gli abbiamo rovinata la piazza


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval:  vero .. ma siete di simy e farfie ..quindi vi considero camerati :carneval:


Non è una grande scusa.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Poverini gli abbiamo rovinata la piazza


 non credo si considerino poverini:smile: comunque le vostre "legnate" ( a loro) mi divertono quanto i loro siparietti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è una grande scusa.....!


Ma non è una scusa e' un dato di fatto  diciamo che voi quattro siete un ottimo doppio  ti pace il tennis ?


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

:clava:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> :clava:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Chi intendi picchiare ?


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è una scusa e' un dato di fatto  diciamo che voi quattro siete un ottimo doppio  ti pace il tennis ?


SI seguo anche il tennis,sono più per sport adrenalinici!Allora ti dico che per indole non sono uno da sport collettivo,sono più da sport individuanale.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> :clava:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


In effetti la simy è tremenda,ma che ci troverà in me.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI seguo anche il tennis,sono più per sport adrenalinici!Allora ti dico che per indole non sono uno da sport collettivo,sono più da sport individuanale.


Be' mi sembra corretto  non posso biasimarti  per questo ma io parlavo di dialettica forumistica  con il doppio :mexican:


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti la simy è tremenda,ma che ci troverà in me.....!



ma dai che ci fai sognare a tutte quante!

ora pure Fiammetta!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' mi sembra corretto  non posso biasimarti  per questo ma io parlavo di dialettica forumistica  con il doppio :mexican:


Devo ammettere che ho trovato in perplesso un ottimo interlocutore,anche gas e nikko ad essere sinceri...!


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Siiii*



free ha detto:


> ma dai che ci fai sognare a tutte quante!
> 
> ora pure Fiammetta!


Sogni erotici spero....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma dai che ci fai sognare a tutte quante!
> 
> ora pure Fiammetta!


No apprezzo la sua vivacità ma non credo saremmo compatibili  però è simpatico ma perché oltre simy ci sei anche  tu ???  Rischio legnate io


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No apprezzo la sua vivacità ma non credo saremmo compatibili  però è simpatico ma perché oltre simy ci sei anche  tu ???  Rischio legnate io


Dipende per cosa dovremmo essere compatibili.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che ho trovato in perplesso un ottimo interlocutore,anche gas e nikko ad essere sinceri...!


Gas e nikko li  ho letti meno ...mi riprometto di farci attenzione :mrgreen:


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No apprezzo la sua vivacità ma non credo saremmo compatibili  però è simpatico ma perché oltre simy ci sei anche  tu ???  Rischio legnate io



ma va non è che rischi

...le legnate sono proprio garantite!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> ma va non è che rischi
> 
> ...le legnate sono proprio garantite!:mrgreen:


Intanto e scrivo intanto solo un utente non più presente ha seriamente attentato alle mie virtù....!


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto e scrivo intanto solo* un *utente non più presente ha seriamente attentato alle mie virtù....!



ahia!

ti difendo io:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende per cosa dovremmo essere compatibili.....!


Come amico saresti ok ...ma caratterialmente siam tutte e due incazzerecci  mi sa ...quindi :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come amico saresti ok ...ma caratterialmente siam tutte e due incazzerecci  mi sa ...quindi :mrgreen:


Ecco,io non sono uno che si inalbera.Sono molto tranquillo,quasi sereno,malinconico,umorale a tratti lunatico,non mi piacciono le cose storte,odio le prepotenze,in quel coso mi incazzo,dopo 5 minuti già rido.Avete un idea di me troppo legata ad oscuro,claudio è diverso.....!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io non sono uno che si inalbera.Sono molto tranquillo,quasi sereno,malinconico,umorale a tratti lunatico,non mi piacciono le cose storte,odio le prepotenze,in quel coso mi incazzo,dopo 5 minuti già rido.Avete un idea di me troppo legata ad oscuro,claudio è diverso.....!



E mò che centro io? ( ma se facevo finta di non aver letto...... )


----------



## free (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io non sono uno che si inalbera.Sono molto tranquillo,quasi sereno,malinconico,umorale a tratti lunatico,non mi piacciono le cose storte,odio le prepotenze,in quel coso mi incazzo,dopo 5 minuti già rido.Avete un idea di me troppo legata ad oscuro,*claudio è diverso.*....!



vero

ho già detto che è uno zuccherino??


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che ho trovato in perplesso un ottimo interlocutore,anche gas e nikko ad essere sinceri...!


onorato


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

Ah ecco è tutta oggi che penso bender...bender...bender...

Ma casso

Fender stratocaster...xd!


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco è tutta oggi che penso bender...bender...bender...
> 
> Ma casso
> 
> Fender stratocaster...xd!


azz....sai che è dalla prima volta che avrei voluto chiamarlo così ?  ma poi ho pensato che forse qui non siamo tutti chitarristi e ho passato....ma lei musica Conte ? io mi diletto anche con l'arte....non a livelli eccelsi ma....


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

comunque....il pischello dov'è finito ? io veramente andrei a parlargli,domani sera tanto devo andare la....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> azz....sai che è dalla prima volta che avrei voluto chiamarlo così ?  ma poi ho pensato che forse qui non siamo tutti chitarristi e ho passato....ma lei musica Conte ? io mi diletto anche con l'arte....non a livelli eccelsi ma....


Sai io suono l'organo.
Proprio il mese scorso sono stato in un paesino Centallo.
Devi sapere che a Torino operò nel secolo scorso forse uno dei più grandi costruttori d'organo al mondo.
Carlo Veggezzi Bossi.
Quello che faceva le canne era suo fratello Francesco.
Sta famiglia di organari si divise in vari rami a causa di matrimoni.
Per cui si ebbe il ramo milanese dei Balbiani Veggezzi Bossi. E il ramo cuneense dei Brondino Veggezzi Bossi.
L'organo della chiesa del Sacro Cuore di Cuneo: na roba fantastica.

Io mi ricordo della prima fender che vidi.
Avevo un compagno quando ero in collegio, che ne ricevette una per Natale dai suoi...
E suonavamo assieme alle messe...


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

azz....maestro,non lo sapevo. Io sono solo uno sporco chitarrista :mrgreen: ,per di piu' distorto


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> azz....maestro,non lo sapevo. Io sono solo uno sporco chitarrista :mrgreen: ,per di piu' distorto


Ma aspetta c'erano anche altri qui chitarristi...spetta...hellseven mi pare o occhiverdi...


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok provo a darti una risposta seria
> Ci provo non garantisco
> Anche io e mio marito samo stati i primi e soli uno per l'altro. Paese piccolo. conosciuti da adolescenti. Ecc ecc
> Sposati tanti anni insieme.
> ...


mi hai quasi convinto davvero e quello che ho scritto è tutto vero si la mia età che i 13 anni


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

*void*

oggi dopo che sono uscito di casa non sentivo più nulla ne tristezza ne dolore ne rimorso ne amore anche se so di amarla, sono andato a fare la spesa pensando solo a quello come fosse una giornata normale ma questo mi spaventa non è normale, poi gli ho chiesto su un sms se ci sentivamo stasera e mi ha scritto per favore no se ti sento penso e non mi va proprio, quindi quando torna glie lo dico


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo che sono uscito di casa non sentivo più nulla ne tristezza ne dolore ne rimorso ne amore anche se so di amarla, sono andato a fare la spesa pensando solo a quello come fosse una giornata normale ma questo mi spaventa non è normale, poi gli ho chiesto su un sms se ci sentivamo stasera e mi ha scritto p*er favore no se ti sento penso e non mi va proprio*, quindi quando torna glie lo dico


ma cosa significa????? 
ma non ti fai delle domande?

ma cosa vuoi dirle? quella sa già che sai tutto. e se ne frega! tanto ha una casa gratis, un maggiordomo che le fa la spesa e le fa da mangiare e con quello che risparmia riesce pure a spendere per andare in vacanza a londra con l'amante.
e intanto tu sei da solo che pensi che tu le devi confessare che sai che lei ti tradisce... e dici che sai di amarla.. e le chiedi il permesso di sentirvi!

per citare un famoso brano manca solo che ti metta una scopa nel culo così le ramazzi la stanza.


----------



## Aleksander (22 Agosto 2013)

Fake.
O nel caso fosse tutto reale, un caso così disperato da essere irrecuperabile.


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma cosa significa?????
> ma non ti fai delle domande?
> 
> ma cosa vuoi dirle? quella sa già che sai tutto. e se ne frega! tanto ha una casa gratis, un maggiordomo che le fa la spesa e le fa da mangiare e con quello che risparmia riesce pure a spendere per andare in vacanza a londra con l'amante.
> ...


gli chiedo il permesso perché sappiamo sia io che lei che poi non mi fermo più a farle domande e a chiedere spiegazioni
non sa che io so gli dico di scegliere se stare e troncare la relazione o andarsene


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto e scrivo intanto solo un utente non più presente ha seriamente attentato alle mie virtù....!


UN?


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io non sono uno che si inalbera.Sono molto tranquillo,quasi sereno,malinconico,umorale a tratti lunatico,non mi piacciono le cose storte,odio le prepotenze,in quel coso mi incazzo,dopo 5 minuti già rido.Avete un idea di me troppo legata ad oscuro,claudio è diverso.....!


condivido ma infatti mi sbilanciavo su oscuro io invece sono molto comprensiva e disponibile ma quando capisco che mi voglion far passar per fessa...divento terribile e lascio il segno :mrgreen:e sono sempre la stessa :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:qui fuori di qui :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> gli chiedo il permesso perché sappiamo sia io che lei che poi non mi fermo più a farle domande e a chiedere spiegazioni
> non sa che io so gli dico di scegliere se stare e troncare la relazione o andarsene


ecco ma diglielo, non cercare di capirla ...fatti capire te da lei ..il consiglio di farfie è condivisibile al 100%...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tanto al massimo quanto puo durare un mese prima che ci sia una svolta in un senso o nell'altro non andrà mica avanti per anni


ah non lo so forse non hai capito che dipende da te più che da lei :sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *perplesso* 
sarà piacere mio intervenire alla riunione per la selezione delle nuove candidate al suo corso 

Dissento invece dal suo dissenso riguardo il disinteresse delle drizzacazzi al coito. la casistica in mio possesso dimostra l'esatto contrario.

concordo invece sulla diagnosi relativa al soggetto Bender. aggiungerei un probabile suo inconscio desiderio di tergere il rosaceo funghetto prima dell'affondamento nella caverna del soggetto B



d'altronde,quando uno che va a bere al torrente quando gli altri sono dentro a far bisboccia,manda un chiaro segnale del bisogno di essere inondato


oscuro ha detto:


> Proff perplesso,lei ha giustamente posto l' attenzione sul racconto del torrente!Il PIJANCULO EMOTIVO BENDER dimostra un sindrome dissociativa,è refrattario all'integrazione ma recettivo a ingressi di ogni natura nelle sue natiche eversive.Il suo essere molto ipodotato probabilmente è la causa scatenante,avere un cazzo piccolo è sicuramente un fattore determinante nello sviluppo della personalità.Ecco quindi che il sggetto b,quella grandissima SGONFIACAPPELLE della donna  orienta i suoi languori verso ceppe di cazzo più carismatiche e ingombranti!


siete quasi romantici e idilliaci ...giuro ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl: te sei l'admin di youporn,ammettilo.


no no "te sbagli" scrive libri per l'infanzia


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è stata un altra prima ma roba di pochi mesi
> poi dai 16 anni fino ad ora solo lei


cercherò di esser più vicina alle idee di perplesso e oscuro...male molto male è il caso che ti porti a letto qualcun'altra ..credimi per te è una necessità


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro[/QUOTE]
> peraltro non si trombano fb e myspace...ma vuol dire ??? ora so che semrbrerà un controsenso ma non e che esiste solo il virtuale ...deh


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti masturbi?


Spero di si almeno quello


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse non né ho mai avuto occasione, ma sinceramente no mi bastava lei, io non ho ne facebook ne my space ne altro[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo so però guarda caso tutte le storie clandestine vengono da li, pensa che nella chat lui le chiedeva dov'ero in casa e ora so perché diceva di andare a dormire presto e invece era nel letto a messaggiare , in poco tempo parli con una persona tutti i giorni ogni momento o quasi e non fai grandi sforzi perché il telefono è sempre con te quindi i tutti i tempi morti della giornata ti costruisci una relazione e non hai tutti quei blocchi parlando faccia a faccia hai tenpo di pensare bene a cosa dire un sacco di vantaggi insomma dal mio parere
> ...


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

*penso che gli dirò*

tu mi hai detto che sono un egoista e un immaturo ora ti dimostro che non lo sono
so da una settimana che hai una relazione che dura da circa 2 mesi o forse di più,
tenere il segreto e fare finta di niente è stato terribile ora non ti farò scenate perché
sai che non sono il tipo ma esigo di sapere indipendentemente da quello che deciderai,
ho bisogno di sapere quando è iniziata , dove , perché ,come se ci sei andata a letto 
e come mai non mi ha semplicemente detto guarda che non posso andare avanti così 
mi sento con una persona se non cambi ti lascio per lui, bastava anche dire che stavi pensando di lasciarmi che eri in crisi, abbiamo sempre parlato, ora decidi cosa vuoi ti lascio il tempo di andare via ma decidi se restare o provare una storia con lui.
tutto sta nel vedere se non nega , perchè nella chat parlano sempre di amicizia


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tu mi hai detto che sono un egoista e un immaturo ora ti dimostro che non lo sono
> so da una settimana che hai una relazione che dura da circa 2 mesi o forse di più,
> tenere il segreto e fare finta di niente è stato terribile ora non ti farò scenate perché
> sai che non sono il tipo ma esigo di sapere indipendentemente da quello che deciderai,
> ...


ma allora da cosa credi abbia una storia?


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma allora da cosa credi abbia una storia?


vorrei svegliarmi con te per essere coccolata
domani sono fuori così posso telefonati non vedo l'ora mi manchi
ogni momento senza di te...
buna notte tesoro 
bun giorno bellissimo
 non ci sono mai riferimenti specifici ma è sotto inteso però ho letto veloce ma se in un giorno solamente ci sono più di 50 messaggi qualcosa vorrà dire no
e poi parlano sempre della nostra relazione, dei suoi problemi e che loro due la pensano uguale su molte cose della vita


----------



## perplesso (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma allora da cosa credi abbia una storia?


quel grammo di buon senso che gli è rimasto,suppongo


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei svegliarmi con te per essere coccolata
> domani sono fuori così posso telefonati non vedo l'ora mi manchi
> ogni momento senza di te...
> buna notte tesoro
> ...


e ti pare siano discorsi da amicizia? 

ma parlale senza timori, come può negare? le fai un favore.. le eviti di confessare!

buona fortuna!


----------



## dimmidinò (22 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quel grammo di buon senso che gli è rimasto,suppongo


la mia era una provocazione


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> e ti pare siano discorsi da amicizia?
> 
> ma parlale senza timori, come può negare? le fai un favore.. le eviti di confessare!
> 
> buona fortuna!


 all'inizio ne parlavano 
ora lui fa il prezioso dice che bisogna andarci piano che vuole instaurare una bella amicizia ma intanto gli consiglia di cacciarmi via gli dice che è stata fin troppo comprensiva con mè  e che deve trovare la sua felicità chissà con chi
comunque sono convinto che se è presa magari mi dice che tronca ma poi continua e anche se facessi il carabiniere e pretendessi di controllare il il telefono e pc le tracce si cancellano e c'è sempre il pc del lavoro e le occasioni per vedersi si trovano sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> all'inizio ne parlavano
> ora lui fa il prezioso dice che bisogna andarci piano che vuole instaurare una bella amicizia ma intanto gli consiglia di cacciarmi via gli dice che è stata fin troppo comprensiva con mè  e che deve trovare la sua felicità chissà con chi
> comunque sono convinto che se è presa magari mi dice che tronca ma poi continua e anche se facessi il carabiniere e pretendessi di controllare il il telefono e pc le tracce si cancellano e c'è sempre il pc del lavoro e le occasioni per vedersi si trovano sempre


Appunto se non ti fidi perché resti con lei?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei svegliarmi con te per essere coccolata
> domani sono fuori così posso telefonati non vedo l'ora mi manchi
> ogni momento senza di te...
> buna notte tesoro
> ...


Ascolta il verbo Lothariano,dopo tutto potrei essere tuo padre,ti suonera'strano,ma la mia altra donna ha la tua eta'.sveglia amico..le donne sono toste e bastarde,si insinuano appena vedono una crepa.fai come faccio,tienila lontana.


----------



## ilnikko (22 Agosto 2013)

basta,mi licenzio da questo 3d,mi è venuta la psoriasi


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto se non ti fidi perché resti con lei?


perché i miei sentimenti non sono cambiati e riconosco di aver sbagliato
e poi sono un uomo e il tradimento per mè   fondamentalmente è nell'atto sessuale
lo so che che stupido pensarla così ma è un istinto primordiale e anche se cerchi di razionalizzare quell'idea non se né và


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ascolta il verbo Lothariano,dopo tutto potrei essere tuo padre,ti suonera'strano,ma la mia altra donna ha la tua eta'.sveglia amico..le donne sono toste e bastarde,si insinuano appena vedono una crepa.fai come faccio,tienila lontana.


a me sembra che sia lui che ha visto che era in difficoltà e sé né approfittato nella crepa si è insinuato lui


----------



## Bender (22 Agosto 2013)

gli ha consigliato di leggere questo libro
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_notti_bianche_(romanzo)
vorrei vedere se ha il coraggio di prendersela a casa lui?
a casa sua il fratello minore si è preso la sua stanza e lei dovrebbe stare in una stanza che è la metà
che poi passare da una casa a una stanzetta deve essere strano


----------



## erab (22 Agosto 2013)

:blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:


ci rinuncio...... vado a cercarmi un' altro thread.......


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

ora ho dei dubbi sono sicuro di dirgli che so ma visto che le mie letture sono frammentarie ho paura che anche restando completamente sincero con lei , lei non mi dica tutta la verità pensando di farlo per non ferirmi ulteriormente , ma io devo spere è l'unica cosa che mi rimane e né ho un disperato bisogno, quindi forse aspetterò fino a domenica, perché so che lei mi dirà in base a quanto so e non mi basta, che poi non capisco perché se è infatuata e non sente più niente, e mi vuole lasciare perché tanti scrupoli, forse per conservare un pò di dignità e non essere attaccata da mè.
l'unica cosa che mi ha detto di vero due mesi fa è che io trascurandola avevo fatto in modo di non fargli sentire più niente, dovevo insospettirmi subito, quando si litiga e una delle due parti si arrende ammette i propi sbagli, e l'altra parte si arrabbia ancora di più insiste sugli stessi punti, dice che non capisci anche se gli dimostri che hai capito e che sei disposto a concedergli tutto quello che chiede, all'ora il litigio è una scusa per alimentare i problemi e scaricarsi la coscienza, almeno credo che sia così, quindi la verità devo cercarla io


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> vorrei svegliarmi con te per essere coccolata
> domani sono fuori così posso telefonati non vedo l'ora mi manchi
> ogni momento senza di te...
> buna notte tesoro
> ...


Forse non hanno fatto ancora sesso.
Ma dai messaggi e' chiaro che hanno un forte legame sentimentale.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Ma porca..............*



Bender ha detto:


> ora ho dei dubbi sono sicuro di dirgli che so ma visto che le mie letture sono frammentarie ho paura che anche restando completamente sincero con lei , lei non mi dica tutta la verità pensando di farlo per non ferirmi ulteriormente , ma io devo spere è l'unica cosa che mi rimane e né ho un disperato bisogno, quindi forse aspetterò fino a domenica, perché so che lei mi dirà in base a quanto so e non mi basta, che poi non capisco perché se è infatuata e non sente più niente, e mi vuole lasciare perché tanti scrupoli, forse per conservare un pò di dignità e non essere attaccata da mè.
> l'unica cosa che mi ha detto di vero due mesi fa è che io trascurandola avevo fatto in modo di non fargli sentire più niente, dovevo insospettirmi subito, quando si litiga e una delle due parti si arrende ammette i propi sbagli, e l'altra parte si arrabbia ancora di più insiste sugli stessi punti, dice che non capisci anche se gli dimostri che hai capito e che sei disposto a concedergli tutto quello che chiede, all'ora il litigio è una scusa per alimentare i problemi e scaricarsi la coscienza, almeno credo che sia così, quindi la verità devo cercarla io


Ma mannaia la puttana ma che sei scemo?Cioè ,quello che "devasta" la tua donna gli scrive che dovrebbe cacciarti da casa tua e tu che fai?nulla!Ma ti decidi a parlare con tuo padre di questa situazione o no?ma è un messaggio di due amici quello?ma cosa devi aspettare?ma vuoi stare con una donna a queste condizioni,scusa bender ma sei una grande coglione o cosa?Ancora con sta cosa che si sente trascurata e tu con il pisellino fra le mani a chiedere perdono?Ma dove vogliamo arrivare?ti chiuderai in un armadio mentre questo ti viene dentro casa a crepare la donna a randellate di traverso e tu a smanacciarti?


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaia la puttana ma che sei scemo?Cioè ,quello che "devasta" la tua donna gli scrive che dovrebbe cacciarti da casa tua e tu che fai?nulla!Ma ti decidi a parlare con tuo padre di questa situazione o no?ma è un messaggio di due amici quello?ma cosa devi aspettare?ma vuoi stare con una donna a queste condizioni,scusa bender ma sei una grande coglione o cosa?Ancora con sta cosa che si sente trascurata e tu con il pisellino fra le mani a chiedere perdono?Ma dove vogliamo arrivare?ti chiuderai in un armadio mentre questo ti viene dentro casa a crepare la donna a randellate di traverso e tu a smanacciarti?


non né parlo con nessuno perché se le cose tornassero 
alla normalità lo sapremmo solo noi 2 e sarebbe più facile
la rabbia non credo risolva nulla, anzi penso che cercherebbe ancora più conforto in lui,
e poi sicuramente se faccio una sfuriata non mi direbbe nulla e io voglio sapere
comunque sono quasi sicuro che glie lo dirò, deciderò quando la vedo in base a come sta
lo so che sono patetico ma sono fatto così ai mè


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> non né parlo con nessuno perché se le cose tornassero
> alla normalità lo sapremmo solo noi 2 e sarebbe più facile
> la rabbia non credo risolva nulla, anzi penso che cercherebbe ancora più conforto in lui,
> e poi sicuramente se faccio una sfuriata non mi direbbe nulla e io voglio sapere
> ...


Ah ecco,non dici nulla perchè sai che è una cosa assurda.Incomincio a credere che ci stai prendendo per il culo,neanche a 13 anni mi comportavo come te.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,non dici nulla perchè sai che è una cosa assurda.Incomincio a credere che ci stai prendendo per il culo,neanche a 13 anni mi comportavo come te.


"hai una bomba atomica in mano puoi decidere di mostrala oppure di lanciarla a tradimento, l'attenzione dell'altro la ricevi comunque " tanto so che se inizierà a dire quanto è fantastico come sta bene con lui che la comprende, insomma tutte le cose che gli scrive di solito sarà difficile trattenersi anche perché li immaginerei assieme mentre io sto facendo la spesa o portando il cane.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> "hai una bomba atomica in mano puoi decidere di mostrala oppure di lanciarla a tradimento, l'attenzione dell'altro la ricevi comunque " tanto so che se inizierà a dire quanto è fantastico come sta bene con lui che la comprende, insomma tutte le cose che gli scrive di solito sarà difficile trattenersi anche perché li immaginerei assieme mentre io sto facendo la spesa o portando il cane.


Ma tu cosa vuoi?Ma ti vuoi tenere una donna a questo prezzo?


----------



## ilnikko (23 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> basta,mi licenzio da questo 3d,mi è venuta la psoriasi





erab ha detto:


> :blu::blu::blu::blu::blu:
> 
> 
> ci rinuncio...... vado a cercarmi un' altro thread.......


:dorme:


----------



## lothar57 (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,non dici nulla perchè sai che è una cosa assurda.Incomincio a credere che ci stai prendendo per il culo,neanche a 13 anni mi comportavo come te.


Oscu'quello tiene acqua nelle vene.oppure comincio a pensare sia balla colossale...freghiamocene...

piiuttosto indovin indovinello...chi scende in campo al S..Paolo contro il tuo Ciuccio domenica??ehm ehm le ultime due volte come e'finita??ho un vuoto di memoria....


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non né parlo con nessuno perché se le cose tornassero
> alla normalità lo sapremmo solo noi 2 e sarebbe più facile
> la rabbia non credo risolva nulla, anzi penso che cercherebbe ancora più conforto in lui,
> e poi sicuramente se faccio una sfuriata non mi direbbe nulla e io voglio sapere
> ...


dato che le sbirci il cellulare, avrai anche il numero di questo tizio, giusto?
Chiamalo.
Fissate un appuntamento e parlagli faccia a faccia. Alemno ti rendi conto di come stanno le cose.
E poi faresti un atto concreto.
O hai paura?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> dato che le sbirci il cellulare, avrai anche il numero di questo tizio, giusto?
> Chiamalo.
> Fissate un appuntamento e parlagli faccia a faccia. Alemno ti rendi conto di come stanno le cose.
> E poi faresti un atto concreto.
> O hai paura?


 non parla con lei e dovrebbe parlare con lui?!!
Bender vuole sapere le intenzioni di lei, non dell'altro. Basterebbe chiederlo a lei.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Oscu'quello tiene acqua nelle vene.oppure comincio a pensare sia balla colossale...freghiamocene...
> 
> piiuttosto indovin indovinello...chi scende in campo al S..Paolo contro il tuo Ciuccio domenica??ehm ehm le ultime due volte come e'finita??ho un vuoto di memoria....


Sai adesso che abbiamo un allenatore vero,magari le cose cambiano,il porco con gli occhiali è a milano grazie a dio.


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non parla con lei e dovrebbe parlare con lui?!!
> Bender vuole sapere le intenzioni di lei, non dell'altro. Basterebbe chiederlo a lei.


Ma non parla con lei anche per paura di confessarle che ha controllato il telefono.
E poi lei potrebbe sempre intortarlo facilmente.
Se invece fa un atto di forza su se stesso e incontra l'altro dimostrerebbe a se stesso di essere capace di agire. 
Pure scavalcandola. 
Le intenzioni di lei mi paiono chiare...è lui che non le vuole vedere.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma non parla con lei anche per paura di confessarle che ha controllato il telefono.
> E poi lei potrebbe sempre intortarlo facilmente.
> Se invece fa un atto di forza su se stesso e incontra l'altro dimostrerebbe a se stesso di essere capace di agire.
> Pure scavalcandola.
> Le intenzioni di lei mi paiono chiare...è lui che non le vuole vedere.


ci sto seriamente pensando di chiamarlo, però forse prima dovrei gettare la maschera con lei in modo che non lo venga a sapere da lui


----------



## perplesso (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non né parlo con nessuno perché se le cose tornassero
> alla normalità lo sapremmo solo noi 2 e sarebbe più facile
> la rabbia non credo risolva nulla, anzi penso che cercherebbe ancora più conforto in lui,
> e poi sicuramente se faccio una sfuriata non mi direbbe nulla e io voglio sapere
> ...


Allah Misericordioso e clemente.........:bandiera:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> ci sto seriamente pensando di chiamarlo, però forse prima dovrei gettare la maschera con lei in modo che non lo venga a sapere da lui


Potresti anche chiamarlo,ma con una storia credibile almeno.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Io ho fatto sesso con un uomo che non è il compagno. Lui ha probabilmente fatto sesso con una donna che non sono io.

INSIEME avevamo deciso, e abbiamo confermato, che è ancora così, che questo per noi non è importante.


Ma ti assicuro che se l'altro avesse anche solo provato a proferire mezza sillaba riguardante il compagno, la nostra relazione, sarebbe volato a calci in culo da qui alla luna. E so che anche il compagno farebbe lo stesso.

Neanche pensabile che potesse avere lo spazio di dire "butta il compagno fuori casa".

E quello spazio non c'è stato, perchè non è stato dato.

Trovo incredibile che tu possa ancora desiderare una donna che ha fastidio all'essere toccata ancora da te. 
E che ti umilia facendotelo anche pesare.

Che tu le debba chiedere il permesso di chiamarla? Perchè la disturbi? Perchè pensa? 

Trovo veramente deficiente (nel senso letterale di mancante) una donna che si permette di USARTI per giustificare agli occhi di se stessa e di un altro uomo il comprensibile desiderio di farsi una scopata.

voleva scopare? E che scopi...ma che non scarichi su di te le sue decisioni. 

Perdonami, ma questa storia di vergine vittoriana che dipinge acquerelli sull'amor lontano mi fa venire i vermi.

Come donna eh.

E come donna, che ha sperimentato la necessità di valutare la propria relazione, trovo veramente strano che in un momento in cui l'attenzione dovrebbe essere concentrata su ciò che si è concordato di fare, ossia valutare se e come stare insieme, questa donna trovi lo spazio di scopare con qualcuno che non sei tu.

..che poi, magari scopasse e basta, questa va alla ricerca di un sostituto, di un principe azzurro che se la porti via sul suo cavallo bianco. 

Perchè sola, questa, non va da nessuna parte. 
A mio parere, cercherà comunque un uomo a cui appoggiarsi.

Poi facciamo che lei aveva bisogno di un confronto con un altro..ok, forse ci può anche stare...(per me ovvio, perchè per te non è così visto che dici di non mangiare da due giorni..)

il punto è che non si è confrontata lei, ha confrontato TE. 

Ti ha sputtanato con un altro, permettendogli di proferire giudizi su di te, sulla vostra relazione, sulla casa che i tuoi genitori vi hanno dato (e di cui vi pagano anche le spese)...

è andata da un altro a parlare di te!!!! E di se stessa...gli ha dato la parte più preziosa di voi, gliel'ha lasciata in mano, ha permesso che l'altro toccasse e interferisse in un qualcosa che, per me ovviamente, è sacro.

E magari quell'altro se la ride anche al bar con gli amici, della tua donna e di te...

E secondo il mio metro di giudizio, lei, ti ha mancato profondamente di rispetto:

1- perchè* ha parlato di te* con uno che neanche sa chi sei, ed è interessato a darle solo che ragione per trombarsela (e questo lo trovo grave, perchè almeno sceglierseli bene i confidenti..e non confondere il confidente con uno che ti si vuole fare)
2- perchè *ha parlato di se stessa*, di ciò che è più prezioso, con un altro..e questo, a mio parere, va oltre il darla via.
Ha dato via un qualcosa che deve essere riservato a te, e solo a te.
3-Ha parlato di te in tua assenza, senza che tu sapessi che lo faceva..*ha confidato ad un altro cose TUE* soltanto TUE, su cui solo tu hai il diritto di dire o non dire...e questo è...semplicemente cattivo. 

4- e, dulcis in fundo, la base su cui ha costruito tutto l'impianto è un tetto sicuro che neanche si è guadagnata, perchè sono i tuoi genitori che ve l'hanno data, e non credo che una casa a loro sia caduta dal cielo per grazia ricevuta, se la saranno in un qualche modo sudata. 
Cioè, questa non rispetta le promesse che vi siete fatti appoggiandosi sulle spalle di qualcun altro, i tuoi genitori.

In natura gli esseri che si comportano così sono i parassiti.

(ovviamente tutto questo solo sentendo la tua campana).

Scusami. E buongiorno.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto sesso con un uomo che non è il compagno. Lui ha probabilmente fatto sesso con una donna che non sono io.
> 
> INSIEME avevamo deciso, e abbiamo confermato, che è ancora così, che questo per noi non è importante.
> 
> ...


Bello,son d'accordo su tutto,tranne che vuole esser portata via dal principe azzurro sopra il cavallo....!Io penso preferisca sotto il cavallo.


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti anche chiamarlo,ma con una storia credibile almeno.


Tipo?


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> dato che le sbirci il cellulare, avrai anche il numero di questo tizio, giusto?
> Chiamalo.
> Fissate un appuntamento e parlagli faccia a faccia. Alemno ti rendi conto di come stanno le cose.
> E poi faresti un atto concreto.
> O hai paura?


Ma scusami, perchè dovrebbe parlare con l'altro?

E' la "sua" donna ad aver permesso che l'altro entrasse tanto in profondità nella loro relazione...l'altro è stato al gioco, avrà avuto i suoi interessi, no?

Cioè, non capisco cosa potrebbe chiarire con lui?

Se anche lei con l'altro non avesse fatto sesso, neanche un bacetto eh, il loro problema è che lei è lì che sospira per qualcuno che non è Bender, sbaglio?

Cioè, lei non si fa neanche toccare, lui deve chiedere il permesso per chiamarla...mi pare che l'altro sia l'ultimo dei loro problemi...non so se riesco a spiegarmi..


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Tipo?


Che lei gli ha raccontato tutto,che questo amico è uno stronzo che ci vuole provare ma lei non ci è stata....e che a breve ha intenzione si sfancularlo..!Un bluff per far uscire allo scoperto il toro da monta....!


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bello,son d'accordo su tutto,tranne che vuole esser portata via dal principe azzurro sopra il cavallo....!Io penso preferisca sotto il cavallo.


beh...tutto può essere effettivamente...:mrgreen:...ma in qualunque posizione, basta volerlo, qualcosa da fare si trova sempre:mrgreen:


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

ma sai una cosa, Bender?

se tu preferisci aspettare che le passi l'infatuazione per il tizio di turno, fallo. ma non capisco perchè dici che "stai camminando ai margini di un precipizio in una notte senza luna". cerchi forse di entrare in casa tua? no, perchè nel precipizio tu ci vivi, non so se ci siamo intesi.

una coppia di amici che ormai ho un po' perso di vista ha un rapporto simile al tuo. lei ha la funzione del caporale: comanda, lo tiene a bacchetta, risponde male, lo tratta male in pubblico. lui ascolta e tace. in più, lei se la spassa a mandarsi messaggini con i 19enni (lei ha 31 anni, lui 26). io mi sono sempre chiesta perchè lui continua a stare con lei, e mi sono sempre chiesta anche come faccia lei a comportarsi così. almeno hanno la delicatezza di non vivere insieme. 

ora, leggendo tu come ragioni inizio a capire perché questo mio amico continua a stare con lei. io penso che lei sia riuscita a fargli credere che se lo merita. e questo vale anche per te. e probabilmente, dico probabilmente eh, è pure vero. perchè il mio amico, come te, non è equipaggiato di attributi. così tocca a lei sopperire a tale mancanza. 
mi piacerebbe capire da cosa deriva questa mancanza di amor proprio. è un "non avere coraggio"? è un "eccessivo rispetto nei confronti degli altri"? o è semplicemente un "odiare sè stessi così tanto al punto di arrivare a punirsi"?
e tutto ciò penso nasca principalmente da quello che tu hai vissuto in famiglia durante l'infanzia. l'amico di cui ti parlavo prima ha avuto numerosi problemi (genitori non presenti, ha dovuto vivere con i nonni che evidentemente gli hanno impartito un'educazione anni '50), probabilmente ha un'idea distorta dell'amore. ma dopo tutto, chi sa cosa sia effettivamente l'amore? io penso che ogni persona trovi l'amore in ciò che la rende più felice. se il mio amico è felice facendosi comandare a bacchetta dalla sua donna (come facevano i suoi nonni da piccolo), è bene che continui così. l'importante è che stia sereno, ma soprattutto che lui sia al 100% sicuro di esserlo.
mi pare che tu sia stato sereno fino a qualche settimana fa. ti sei solo impaurito quando la notizia che lei potesse lasciarti per un altro ti ha riportato nel mondo reale. sei uscito dalla "favolosa bolla di bender" e hai capito che sei tranquillo fino a quando la tua lei non supera il segno che hai stabilito. di base, il concetto non è sbagliato. 
- peccato che per le persone normali questo segno sia un po' più basso (miliardi di anni luce più basso) - 

bene, dato che ora sei immerso nel mondo vero, potresti iniziare a prendere contatto con la realtà.. cosa dici? piano, altrimenti ti spaventi. dovresti iniziare a capire che lei non ti ama. non tanto perchè vuole stare con un altro. ma proprio perchè non ama te, ama poterti manovrare. e tu ami essere manovrato. vi siete trovati. la coppia perfetta. tu chiedi di essere schiavo, in cambio chiedi finto amore. lei ti comanda e in cambio chiede di potersela godere con qualche bel pezzo di marcantonio. ora tu ti stai solo tirando indietro, ma non hai i mezzi per farlo perchè non sai come si fa, visto che ti hanno sempre comandato probabilmente non hai un'autonomia.

scrivendo qui, o in qualsiasi altro posto tu abbia chiesto altre opinioni, non so dove volessi andare a parare. vuoi che ti diciamo noi cosa fare? perchè non puoi chiederlo a chi ti comanda di solito? tu non sai nemmeno decidere se confidarle una tua paura o no. hai preferito controllarle il cellulare per averne le prove, piuttosto che chiederlo a lei. e ora che ne hai le prove ancora non riesci a dirglielo. perchè tu senza di lei non hai una tua autonomia.

chiudo con un felice aneddoto sui miei due vecchi amici: una volta stavamo scendendo dall'auto, lui per sbaglio ha quasi chiuso la portiera in faccia a lei (eravamo sedute dietro in un auto a tre porte e lui guidava), scendiamo, lei lo guarda seria e gli fa: "stai attento a quello che fai, tu senza di me non vali niente". 

ecco Bender, tu sei già oltre.


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che lei gli ha raccontato tutto,che questo amico è uno stronzo che ci vuole provare ma lei non ci è stata....e che a breve ha intenzione si sfancularlo..!Un bluff per far uscire allo scoperto il toro da monta....!


Non male...


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che lei gli ha raccontato tutto,che questo amico è uno stronzo che ci vuole provare ma lei non ci è stata....e che a breve ha intenzione si sfancularlo..!Un bluff per far uscire allo scoperto il toro da monta....!


non so quanto si conoscano perché tipo all'inizio del mese il 4 o giu di li le si è fatta delle foto in bianco e nero con la reflex perché lui voleva vederla non so se era per tenerle così o se non l'aveva mai vista non era chiaro gli diceva che era molto bella e bo


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Condivido abbastanza le analisi di Ipazia e Dimmidinò. Dubito però che i vostri toni possano dare a Bender la spinta per cambiare una situazione che lo fa stare male. Lo state umiliando anche voi.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che lei gli ha raccontato tutto,che questo amico è uno stronzo che ci vuole provare ma lei non ci è stata....e che a breve ha intenzione si sfancularlo..!Un bluff per far uscire allo scoperto il toro da monta....!


si ma la prima cosa che farà e chiedere spiegazioni a lei , non credo che gli urlerebbe subito dietro e se lo dice a mè che faccio lo registro? ma è probabile che continui la sua recita anche con mè oppure fa come con lei e la butta su un amicizia sincera, perché è lei quella mielosa lui al massimo gli di a domani un bacio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non so quanto si conoscano perché tipo all'inizio del mese il 4 o giu di li le si è fatta delle foto in bianco e nero con la reflex perché lui voleva vederla non so se era per tenerle così o se non l'aveva mai vista non era chiaro gli diceva che era molto bella e bo


Io penso che, pur comprensibile, il tuo bisogno di avere un quadro chiarissimo e "controllabile" della situazione, per decidere fino a che punto lei ti ha tradito, sia un modo per dilazionare la presa d'atto di quel che lei ti ha detto chiaramente: considera chiusa la vostra storia e resta il tempo di trovare un'altra sistemazione, logistica e o sentimentale.
Almeno io ho capito così, non ho letto 40 pagine.
Le storie finiscono. Le storie finiscono dopo un mese, un anno, dieci anni, trenta anni. La vostra storia è finita. Tutti i come sono dettagli.


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non so quanto si conoscano perché tipo all'inizio del mese il 4 o giu di li le si è fatta delle foto in bianco e nero con la reflex perché lui voleva vederla non so se era per tenerle così o se non l'aveva mai vista non era chiaro gli diceva che era molto bella e bo


Dici che magari si sono conosciuti in chat e poi si sono scambiati i numeri di cellulare?
Ma nei messaggi che hai letto non si capiva se si incontravano di persona?


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido abbastanza le analisi di Ipazia e Dimmidinò. Dubito però che i vostri toni possano dare a Bender la spinta per cambiare una situazione che lo fa stare male. Lo state umiliando anche voi.


Il tono è pesante. Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva. 

Pare che non ci senta quando gli si parla dolcemente. Anzi, mi sembra quasi che si ottenga l'effetto contrario, e cioè che si avviti ancora di più dentro a riflessioni che non fanno altro che tenerlo legato in una situazione che lo ferisce, in un modo che secondo me neanche lui capisce fino in fondo quanto è profondo.

Forse, e dico forse, una scossetta, anche vista dalla prospettiva di chi come me accetta la possibilità di scopare al di fuori di una relazione può dargli ulteriori spunti di riflessione...o farlo arrabbiare un po'...


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma scusami, perchè dovrebbe parlare con l'altro?
> 
> E' la "sua" donna ad aver permesso che l'altro entrasse tanto in profondità nella loro relazione...l'altro è stato al gioco, avrà avuto i suoi interessi, no?
> 
> ...


In linea di massima concordo che sia con lei che deve vedersela.
Però...guarda, il fatto che lui abbia consigliato a lei di buttarlo fuori di casa non si può sentire!!
Una bella telefonatina per dirgli di non sparare cavolate e di non permettersi mi sa che io la farei...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tono è pesante. Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva.
> 
> Pare che non ci senta quando gli si parla dolcemente. Anzi, mi sembra quasi che si ottenga l'effetto contrario, e cioè che si avviti ancora di più dentro a riflessioni che non fanno altro che tenerlo legato in una situazione che lo ferisce, in un modo che secondo me neanche lui capisce fino in fondo quanto è profondo.
> 
> Forse, e dico forse, una scossetta, anche vista dalla prospettiva di chi come me accetta la possibilità di scopare al di fuori di una relazione può dargli ulteriori spunti di riflessione...o farlo arrabbiare un po'...


Può essere. Non so quale metodo possa funzionare per dargli una scossa, che auspico anch'io. 
Lui sta ancora lì a domandarsi che tipo di rapporto lei abbia con l'altro senza chiedersi quale rapporto NON ci sia con lui.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Mha*



dimmidinò ha detto:


> ma sai una cosa, Bender?
> 
> se tu preferisci aspettare che le passi l'infatuazione per il tizio di turno, fallo. ma non capisco perchè dici che "stai camminando ai margini di un precipizio in una notte senza luna". cerchi forse di entrare in casa tua? no, perchè nel precipizio tu ci vivi, non so se ci siamo intesi.
> 
> ...


Io sono cresciuto con un padre spesso assente per motivi di lavoro, quando c'era quasi assente,una madre che non aveva gli strumenti per gestire un figlio scemo come me,eppure mi è stato subito chiaro che se non ci si vuole bene,non ci si difende,ti fanno un culo come l'arena di verona....!


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuto con un padre spesso assente per motivi di lavoro, quando c'era quasi assente,una madre che non aveva gli strumenti per gestire un figlio scemo come me,eppure mi è stato subito chiaro che se non ci si vuole bene,non ci si difende,ti fanno un culo come l'arena di verona....!




Io l'ho capito un pò più tardi... ma condivido a pieno!!! Ti passano sopra come un tram


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> In linea di massima concordo che sia con lei che deve vedersela.
> Però...guarda, il fatto che lui abbia consigliato a lei di buttarlo fuori di casa non si può sentire!!
> Una bella telefonatina per dirgli di non sparare cavolate e di non permettersi mi sa che io la farei...



Hai ragione, mi ha fatto bollire il sangue.

Ma, sarò ottusa, continuo a credere che lei non sia riuscita o non abbia voluto tutelare la relazione con Bender.

Lei doveva metterlo a tacere, prima ancora che finisse di parlare.

Per quell'affetto che la lega o l'ha legata a Bender, non doveva permettergli di aprir bocca, lo doveva proteggere (Bender intendo, non l'altro).

E il peggio, secondo me, è che stia in un qualche modo usando la loro relazione come giustificazione per se stessa. 
Questo non lo posso sentire.

E', E'..pusillanime ecco!

Facciamo che lei è stufa, facciamo che Bender è un pesantone, ma cavolo, 13 anni 13, come puoi sputtanarli così?

E non parlo del sesso, parlo proprio del non portar rispetto al valore di ciò che hanno vissuto insieme.

Puoi non avere il coraggio di chiudere, ti puoi voler barcamenare un po'...ma tutela il valore di un affetto, non svenderlo via così cavolo!

(poi, come dicevo, questa è la versione di Bender..magari lei non ha fatto niente di tutto ciò..e me lo auguro PER LEI)


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Calipso ha detto:


> Io l'ho capito un pò più tardi... ma condivido a pieno!!! Ti passano sopra come un tram


Calipso,pensavo di essere sbagliato io,mi sono anche chiesto a cosa serviva il rispetto,l'educazione,i valori che mi aveva insegnato mia madre.Magari avrebbero dovuto insegnarmi da piccolo a difendermi da una società fatta di persona di merda!Perchè questa è la verità!Viviamo in una società fatta di gente di merda punto!Il resto sono le chicchere di chi si racconta le solite cazzate che sono stanco di ascoltare.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere. Non so quale metodo possa funzionare per dargli una scossa, che auspico anch'io.
> Lui sta ancora lì a domandarsi che tipo di rapporto lei abbia con l'altro senza chiedersi quale rapporto NON ci sia con lui.


sto così perché da dicembre scorso lei mi aveva fatto notare che era più di un anno che andava bene la convivenza e iniziava a fare preparativi per il matrimonio ne discutevamo insieme e gli si illuminavano gli occhi solo che io ero titubante perché senza lavoro e non ero convinto, non del matrimonio ma di tutto quello che c'è intorno così pensavo a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi.
ecco perché ora sono così siamo passati dalle stelle alle stalle ma in così poco tempo al massimo 3 mesi è quello che mi sconvolge quanto basti poco per cambiare una persona che credi di conoscere da 13 anni


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Ipazia*



ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi ha fatto bollire il sangue.
> 
> Ma, sarò ottusa, continuo a credere che lei non sia riuscita o non abbia voluto tutelare la relazione con Bender.
> 
> ...


Quello che scrivi è giustissimo,il comportamento di lei è disgustoso.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere. Non so quale metodo possa funzionare per dargli una scossa, che auspico anch'io.
> *Lui sta ancora lì a domandarsi che tipo di rapporto lei abbia con l'altro senza chiedersi quale rapporto NON ci sia con lui.*


Non lo so neanche io Brunetta. Ieri mi sembra di essere stata accogliente. Oggi provo in un altro modo.

Il mio intento non è sicuramente umiliarlo; anche perchè mi pare che non abbia bisogno di aiuto in questo, è già bravissimo da solo.

Sul neretto, pienamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuto con un padre spesso assente per motivi di lavoro, quando c'era quasi assente,una madre che non aveva gli strumenti per gestire un figlio scemo come me,eppure mi è stato subito chiaro che se non ci si vuole bene,non ci si difende,ti fanno un culo come l'arena di verona....!


beh tutti reagiamo in modo diverso. anche io conosco altre persone che pur non avendo problemi in famiglia sono dei pessimi individui.. e viceversa conosco gente che ha genitori divorziati, o peggio fuggiti e non fanno trasparire l'ombra di un'insicurezza! non è che la vita te la plasma tutta la famiglia, c'è anche la scuola, il lavoro, gli amici, gli amori passati...


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono cresciuto con un padre spesso assente per motivi di lavoro, quando c'era quasi assente,una madre che non aveva gli strumenti per gestire un figlio scemo come me,eppure mi è stato subito chiaro che se non ci si vuole bene,non ci si difende,ti fanno un culo come l'arena di verona....!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi è giustissimo,il comportamento di lei è disgustoso.




Vergognoso. Ma cazzo! Io ho smesso di amare, ma guai e dico guai a chi si permette ancora oggi di criticare o giudicare le persone con le quali ho condiviso un percorso.


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto così perché da dicembre scorso lei mi aveva fatto notare che era più di un anno che andava bene la convivenza e iniziava a fare preparativi per il matrimonio ne discutevamo insieme e gli si illuminavano gli occhi solo che io ero titubante perché senza lavoro e non ero convinto, non del matrimonio ma di tutto quello che c'è intorno così pensavo a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi.
> ecco perché ora sono così siamo passati dalle stelle alle stalle ma in così poco tempo al massimo 3 mesi è quello che mi sconvolge quanto basti poco per cambiare una persona che credi di conoscere da 13 anni




..... e' immatura. non ha avuto esperienze, ha cercato e trovato una via di fuga. Un conto è "preparare il sogno di bambina di un matrimonio" un conto è viverlo.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto così perché da dicembre scorso lei mi aveva fatto notare che era più di un anno che andava bene la convivenza e iniziava a fare preparativi per il matrimonio ne discutevamo insieme e gli si illuminavano gli occhi solo che io ero titubante perché senza lavoro e non ero convinto, non del matrimonio ma di tutto quello che c'è intorno così pensavo a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi.
> ecco perché ora sono così siamo passati dalle stelle alle stalle ma in così poco tempo al massimo 3 mesi è quello che mi sconvolge quanto basti poco per cambiare una persona che credi di conoscere da 13 anni


Bender, non so chi, non ricordo, ma questo qualcuno aveva detto che l'essenza di un matrimonio, di una relazione, è la consapevolezza che si sta dividendo il letto con uno/a sconosciuto.

Se pensi che a volte ci si stupisce anche di se stessi, non ci si riconosce più, ci si perde...pensa come può essere semplice che accada lo stesso nei confronti di qualcuno che è altro rispetto a noi.

Accetta che non l'hai vista, che ti è sfuggita dagli occhi...e guardala per davvero. (giusto anche solo per dirmi che tutto quello che ho scritto è un'immensa cagata)


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tono è pesante. Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva.
> 
> Pare che non ci senta quando gli si parla dolcemente. Anzi, mi sembra quasi che si ottenga l'effetto contrario, e cioè che si avviti ancora di più dentro a riflessioni che non fanno altro che tenerlo legato in una situazione che lo ferisce, in un modo che secondo me neanche lui capisce fino in fondo quanto è profondo.
> 
> Forse, e dico forse, una scossetta, anche vista dalla prospettiva di chi come me accetta la possibilità di scopare al di fuori di una relazione può dargli ulteriori spunti di riflessione...o farlo arrabbiare un po'...



Una scossa ti sveglia...e a volte arrabbiarsi è la salvezza!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> ..... e' immatura. non ha avuto esperienze, ha cercato e trovato una via di fuga. Un conto è "preparare il sogno di bambina di un matrimonio" un conto è viverlo.


Solo immatura?Una grande calcolatrice e molto stronza,altro che immatura.....!


----------



## zanna (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi ha fatto bollire il sangue.
> 
> Ma, sarò ottusa, continuo a credere che lei non sia riuscita o non abbia voluto tutelare la relazione con Bender.
> 
> ...


In una coppia c'è sempre uno dei due chiodi che cede prima e l'altro (quello che disperatamente tenta di sostenere un peso pari al doppio di quello a cui era stato "progettato") tenta di resistere fino a quando la fisica impone le sue leggi .... a volte però ci vuole troppo tempo :unhappy:


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi ha fatto bollire il sangue.
> 
> Ma, sarò ottusa, continuo a credere che lei non sia riuscita o non abbia voluto tutelare la relazione con Bender.
> 
> ...



Concordo.
E credo che la differenza dei consigli che vengono dati, sia principalmente nel fatto che non sonon sposati e non hanno figli.
E' ancora in tempo per finire una storia che è moribonda.
In effetti in altri casi, ricordo la stroia di Beatle, la sua volontà di riprovare a costruire e di capire la moglie...era stata compresa da parecchi utenti.
Me in primis.
Ma qui, santo cielo...sono ragazzi giovani. Le storie iniziano e talvolta finiscono, l'importante è prenderne atto e accettarlo.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Ridi,ma sei quello con il culo tipo arrena di verona....!


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo immatura?Una grande calcolatrice e molto stronza,altro che immatura.....!



ECCO! TIE'


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tono è pesante. Non mi sembra di essere stata offensiva.
> 
> *Pare che non ci senta quando gli si parla dolcemente. Anzi, mi sembra quasi che si ottenga l'effetto contrario, e cioè che si avviti ancora di più dentro a riflessioni che non fanno altro che tenerlo legato in una situazione che lo ferisce, in un modo che secondo me neanche lui capisce fino in fondo quanto è profondo.*
> 
> Forse, e dico forse, una scossetta, anche vista dalla prospettiva di chi come me accetta la possibilità di scopare al di fuori di una relazione può dargli ulteriori spunti di riflessione...o farlo arrabbiare un po'...


esattamente!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sto così perché da dicembre scorso lei mi aveva fatto notare che era più di un anno che andava bene la convivenza e iniziava a fare preparativi per il matrimonio ne discutevamo insieme e gli si illuminavano gli occhi solo che io ero titubante perché senza lavoro e non ero convinto, non del matrimonio ma di tutto quello che c'è intorno così pensavo a una cerimoni semplice in comune con pochi intimi.
> ecco perché ora sono così siamo passati dalle stelle alle stalle ma in così poco tempo al massimo 3 mesi è quello che mi sconvolge quanto basti poco per cambiare una persona che credi di conoscere da 13 anni


A volte, quando si vede attenuarsi un sentimento o ci sembra che una relazione non funzioni come ci si aspettava, ci si illude di poterla salvare dandole una svolta. Il matrimonio è una decisa svolta. La tua titubanza, per altre ragioni (ma erano davvero quelle? Magari anche tu avevi delle perplessità che ancora non riconosci) ti ha portato (per fortuna!) ad assecondarla. Comprendi che può non esserci quella contraddizione e quel cambiamento inaspettato che vedi?
Meno male che non è stata proposta o non è arrivata la svolta di un figlio.


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Condivido abbastanza le analisi di Ipazia e Dimmidinò. Dubito però che i vostri toni possano dare a Bender la spinta per cambiare una situazione che lo fa stare male. Lo state umiliando anche voi.


pensa che la sua bella, umiliandolo, ci sta insieme da 13 anni! se non è questa la via giusta per farsi ascoltare...!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non lo so neanche io Brunetta. Ieri mi sembra di essere stata accogliente. Oggi provo in un altro modo.
> 
> *Il mio intento non è sicuramente umiliarlo; anche perchè mi pare che non abbia bisogno di aiuto in questo, è già bravissimo da solo.*
> 
> Sul neretto, pienamente d'accordo con te.


Infatti interpreta quasi tutti gli interventi nello stesso modo.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bender, non so chi, non ricordo, ma questo qualcuno aveva detto che l'essenza di un matrimonio, di una relazione, è la consapevolezza che si sta dividendo il letto con uno/a sconosciuto.
> 
> Se pensi che a volte ci si stupisce anche di se stessi, non ci si riconosce più, ci si perde...pensa come può essere semplice che accada lo stesso nei confronti di qualcuno che è altro rispetto a noi.
> 
> Accetta che non l'hai vista, che ti è sfuggita dagli occhi...e guardala per davvero. (giusto anche solo per dirmi che tutto quello che ho scritto è un'immensa cagata)


quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vivere nell'incertezze perenne che sia con lei o con un altra.
ma questo cambierebbe il mio modo di vivere,
vivere un amore bello felice senza però lasciarsi andare, mettendo in conto il peggio ogni giorno,
cambierebbe la persona che sono


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vivere nell'incertezze perenne che sia con lei o con un altra.
> ma questo cambierebbe il mio modo di vivere,
> vivere un amore bello felice senza però lasciarsi andare, mettendo in conto il peggio ogni giorno,
> cambierebbe la persona che sono


Appunto vivere una amore sereno....il tuo è un amore sereno?con questa bagascia che hai accanto che sfacciatamente sta solo aspettando il momento opportuno per darti un calcio nel sedere?e tu che gli porgi il culo dalla mattina alla sera nella speranza che lei torni da te.Bender ricorda questo:magari non sarà stavolta , prima o poi troverà il pisello giusto e ti lascerà come uno stronzo sulla tua bella tazza del cesso con il pisello fra le mani.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vivere nell'incertezze perenne che sia con lei o con un altra.
> ma questo cambierebbe il mio modo di vivere,
> vivere un amore bello felice senza però lasciarsi andare, mettendo in conto il peggio ogni giorno,
> cambierebbe la persona che sono


Comincia a mollare lei.
Avere il senso della realtà e della precarietà della condizione umana e delle relazioni non impedisce di vivere. Sai che anche il lavoro più sicuro si può perdere ma vai a lavorare ogni giorno e ti ci impegni. Lo stesso è per le relazioni. Semplicemente non passi mesi o anni a domandarti come può essere accaduto che chi prima ti amava ora non ti ama più. Ne prendi atto e vai oltre.


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vivere nell'incertezze perenne che sia con lei o con un altra.
> ma questo cambierebbe il mio modo di vivere,
> vivere un amore bello felice senza però lasciarsi andare, mettendo in conto il peggio ogni giorno,
> cambierebbe la persona che sono



ma che c'entra un'altra????..... è questa che ti sta facendo soffrire... un'altra manco la conosci ancora! e che ne sai?? magari sarà meraviglioso!


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quindi devo rassegnarmi al fatto di vivere nell'incertezze perenne che sia con lei o con un altra.
> ma questo cambierebbe il mio modo di vivere,
> vivere un amore bello felice senza però lasciarsi andare, mettendo in conto il peggio ogni giorno,
> cambierebbe la persona che sono


No Bender, vorrebbe dire che saresti concentrato a diventar il miglior te stesso possibile, per poterlo dare a chi vuoi, senza avere la paura che le azioni dell'altro ti tolgano qualcosa o ti lascino spossato e distrutto a guardare i cocci.

Ti darebbe la libertà di dare tutto quello che vuoi, perchè sei sicuro e tranquillo di quello che sei.

Ti darebbe la libertà di non avere paura di amare (come lo chiami tu) perchè sapresti che l'amore non è una torta a cui se togli una fetta ne rimane una di meno..anzi avresti la sicurezza che la fetta si è aggiunta, perchè sei in grado di cogliere ciò che di bello c'è, anche quando va tutto male, e sapresti usarlo per arricchirti.

Metteresti in conto il peggio ma sapresti vedere il meglio, e avresti la forza di scegliere cosa dei due tenere per te...


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comincia a mollare lei.
> Avere il senso della realtà e della precarietà della condizione umana e delle relazioni non impedisce di vivere. Sai che anche il lavoro più sicuro si può perdere ma vai a lavorare ogni giorno e ti ci impegni. Lo stesso è per le relazioni. Semplicemente non passi mesi o anni a domandarti come può essere accaduto che chi prima ti amava ora non ti ama più. Ne prendi atto e vai oltre.


e difficile accettarlo, comunque il giorno dopo che ho scoperto eravamo sempre nella fase in cui decidere così ho buttato li il discorso sul fatto che mi stavo preparando ad essere lasciato caso mai capitasse, il fatto che ero molto nervoso così era anche giustificato, gli ho detto che dovevamo decidere come ripartire le cose e altro, così quando accadeva era più facile e lei mi ha detto di stare tranquillo, che ci stava ancora pensando e di non preoccuparmi prima del tempo


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti interpreta quasi tutti gli interventi nello stesso modo.


infatti.

Ed è questo che trovo inquietante.

Come se fosse anestetizzato....


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> infatti.
> 
> Ed è questo che trovo inquietante.
> 
> Come se fosse anestetizzato....



ero anestetizzata anche io all'inizio...........ardon:


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> e difficile accettarlo, comunque il giorno dopo che ho scoperto eravamo sempre nella fase in cui decidere così ho buttato li il discorso sul fatto che mi stavo preparando ad essere lasciato caso mai capitasse, il fatto che ero molto nervoso così era anche giustificato, gli ho detto che dovevamo decidere come ripartire le cose e altro, così quando accadeva era più facile e lei mi ha detto di stare tranquillo, che ci stava ancora pensando e di non preoccuparmi prima del tempo


Cosa è difficile da accettare?cosa?Non ti ama,vuoi una donna del genere?


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E credo che la differenza dei consigli che vengono dati, sia principalmente nel fatto che non sonon sposati e non hanno figli.
> E' ancora in tempo per finire una storia che è moribonda.
> In effetti in altri casi, ricordo la stroia di Beatle, la sua volontà di riprovare a costruire e di capire la moglie...era stata compresa da parecchi utenti.
> ...


Infatti.

Avevo letto la sua storia.

Ma mi pare di ricordare che Beatle non fosse così...come dire...fragile...pensava, valutava e prendeva delle posizioni.

Guardava la sua donna. Vedeva il negativo ma lo metteva in bilancia con un positivo.

Bender mi sconvolge...ha parlato di punizione qualche post fa...brividi, davvero...Beatle non mi sembrava così alla mercè della sua donna.

Anche perchè se la molla, e si carica lui di ogni cosa, alla prossima mica ne trova una diversa eh...ricade...

E' proprio la dinamica da lui descritta che mi fa scattare, mica la scopata o i bacetti...quelle dinamiche di potere che se non vengono comprese riportano esattamente al punto di partenza.


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> e difficile accettarlo, comunque il giorno dopo che ho scoperto eravamo sempre nella fase in cui decidere così ho buttato li il discorso sul fatto che mi stavo preparando ad essere lasciato caso mai capitasse, il fatto che ero molto nervoso così era anche giustificato, gli ho detto che dovevamo decidere come ripartire le cose e altro, così quando accadeva era più facile e lei mi ha detto di stare tranquillo, che ci *stava ancora pensando *e di non preoccuparmi prima del tempo


a cosa? 
ma fammi capire, prima di questa cosa dei messaggi e prima che lei si invaghisse per questo ragazzo.. lei ti aveva già parlato di lasciarvi? cioè, tutti i problemi con te che lei confessa all'altro per messaggio, tutto questo malessere che dice di avere a stare con te.. lei te lo aveva già confessato?


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ero anestetizzata anche io all'inizio...........ardon:


..anche io, in altre situazioni..e il risveglio è stato una palata sui denti memorabile:mrgreen:..di quelle che basta una per non volerne più:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..anche io, in altre situazioni..e il risveglio è stato una palata sui denti memorabile:mrgreen:..di quelle che basta una per non volerne più:mrgreen:


Nel mio caso quando sono arrivata qui ero arrivata proprio al fondo del barile...raschiavo le unghie....e in fondo il mio cuore aveva già deciso che posizione prendere.
Eppure...più si accanivano a dirmi che lui era uno stronzo che io ero una scema e bla bla bla bla.... più io lo difendevo e difendevo la mia posizione.
Ma mi hanno fatto riflettere.
 Erano 3 anni che parlavo di questa storia con le persone più care ma qui mi hanno davvero presa a schiaffi.... è stato utile. 
Se escludiamo quelli che mi hanno dato della stronza... (ma questa è un'altra storia..)


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Nel mio caso quando sono arrivata qui ero arrivata proprio al fondo del barile...raschiavo le unghie....e in fondo il mio cuore aveva già deciso che posizione prendere.
> Eppure...più si accanivano a dirmi che lui era uno stronzo che io ero una scema e bla bla bla bla.... più io lo difendevo e difendevo la mia posizione.
> Ma mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Erano 3 anni che parlavo di questa storia con le persone più care ma qui mi hanno davvero presa a schiaffi.... è stato utile.
> Se escludiamo quelli che mi hanno dato della stronza... (ma questa è un'altra storia..)


Ti ricordi chi ti ha preso a schiaffi e chi ti ha dato della stronza?


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ricordi chi ti ha preso a schiaffi e chi ti ha dato della stronza?


Non tutti....


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Nel mio caso quando sono arrivata qui ero arrivata proprio al fondo del barile...raschiavo le unghie....e in fondo il mio cuore aveva già deciso che posizione prendere.
> Eppure...più si accanivano a dirmi che lui era uno stronzo che io ero una scema e bla bla bla bla.... più io lo difendevo e difendevo la mia posizione.
> Ma mi hanno fatto riflettere.
> Erano 3 anni che parlavo di questa storia con le persone più care ma qui mi hanno davvero presa a schiaffi.... è stato utile.
> Se escludiamo quelli che mi hanno dato della stronza... (ma questa è un'altra storia..)


..la mia, di palata intendo, risale a prima del compagno (sempre stata brava a farmi male da sola)...ma non c'erano i forum, o almeno io non frequentavo, e neanche persone care..quelle sono arrivate dopo...mentre raccoglievo i dentini sparsi sull'asfalto...:mrgreen:

Però anche il mio arrivo qui, che non è coinciso con lo scriverci, mi sta facendo riflettere..e chiarire con me stessa, che è la cosa più importante per poter dare chiarezza al compagno...mai avrei pensato che un forum potesse servire anche a questo:mrgreen:

..poi ecco...qua è tutto un po' strano fra sarde fritte e a letto (mi è rimasto troppo impresso), frizzi e lazzi, c'è da divertirsi ad orientarsi...un po' come nella vita, no?

E se arriva qualche scappellotto linguistico..beh, se è vero, nulla da dire, pur non condividendo i termini può essere fonte di riflessione..se non lo è, non lo è, no?


----------



## Anais (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Avevo letto la sua storia.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Infatti in una delle prime risposte che gli avevo dato, gli consigliavo di rivolgersi all'asl della sua città per un consulto gratuito con uno psicologo.
Per sfogarsi e per trovare un aiuto professionale che gli  dia consigli o rassicurazioni.


----------



## Calipso (23 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..la mia, di palata intendo, risale a prima del compagno (sempre stata brava a farmi male da sola)...ma non c'erano i forum, o almeno io non frequentavo, e neanche persone care..quelle sono arrivate dopo...mentre raccoglievo i dentini sparsi sull'asfalto...:mrgreen:
> 
> Però anche il mio arrivo qui, che non ha coinciso con lo scriverci, mi sta facendo riflettere..e chiarire con me stessa, che è la cosa più importante per poter dare chiarezza al compagno...mai avrei pensato che un forum potesse servire anche a questo:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Condivido... In fondo qua c'è una compilation di soggetti uno diverso dall'altro con esperienze tra le più strane... Libertà di espressione... a me diverte... rilassa e a volte mi ha fatto vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista..


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Infatti in una delle prime risposte che gli avevo dato, gli consigliavo di rivolgersi all'asl della sua città per un consulto gratuito con uno psicologo.
> Per sfogarsi e per trovare un aiuto professionale che gli  dia consigli o rassicurazioni.


Sì.

Gli avevo scritto anche io di dipendenza affettiva, e giochi di potere sbilanciati, sempre da come si racconta ovvio...ma forse lui non riesce a vedere..forse si può anche togliere il forse:unhappy:

Poi, ecco, io non ho gran simpatia per le terapie, men che meno apprezzo il fatto che tante spingano verso approcci di tipo psicoanalitico..ma mi baso sulle mie esperienze, che possono anche diventare pregiudizi

Sicuro è che Bender mi sembra veramente in difficoltà...con se stesso innanzitutto, anche se si ostina a parlare di lei, dei messaggini, e dell'altro.


----------



## ipazia (23 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Condivido... In fondo qua c'è una compilation di soggetti uno diverso dall'altro con esperienze tra le più strane... Libertà di espressione... a me diverte... rilassa e a volte mi ha fatto vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista..


Sì.


----------



## oscuro (23 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Calipso ha detto:


> Condivido... In fondo qua c'è una compilation di soggetti uno diverso dall'altro con esperienze tra le più strane... Libertà di espressione... a me diverte... rilassa e a volte mi ha fatto vedere le cose da un altro punto di vista..


Qui dentro c'è anche gente di elevato spessore morale,elevata conoscenza di dinamiche e fatti di vita,attenzione!


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando esce con le sue amiche non vado mai sono solo ragazze e dice che si rilassa perché *sparlano*


Bel passatempo. E di chi sparlano secondo te?


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tu mi hai detto che sono un egoista e un immaturo ora ti dimostro che non lo sono
> so da una settimana che hai una relazione che dura da circa 2 mesi o forse di più,
> tenere il segreto e fare finta di niente è stato terribile ora non ti farò scenate perché
> sai che non sono il tipo ma esigo di sapere indipendentemente da quello che deciderai,
> ...


Scusa Bender, è una donna, quindi LE dirò . Egoista e immaturo perchè? Io non credo che lei aspetti un tuo cambiamento, la volta scorsa come mai era finita? Se è un amico problemi non ce ne dovrebbero essere, chiedile (LE) di conoscerlo .


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *Bel passatempo*. E di chi sparlano secondo te?


Sparlare non sarà un bel passatempo, ma più o meno lo facciamo tutti. A volte ci serve per sfogarci un po'. Non dirmi che tu non hai mai sparlato di nessuno.


----------



## Aleksander (23 Agosto 2013)

Lo sa ll'italiano.  È solo molto ben calato nella parte.

Scolta bender. Quando vedi il compare rivale, fai che portargli giá una copia delle chiavi di casa. Ti porti avanti.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sparlare non sarà un bel passatempo, ma più o meno lo facciamo tutti. A volte ci serve per sfogarci un po'. Non dirmi che tu non hai mai sparlato di nessuno.


Parlare è una cosa, sparlare un'altra.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Parlare è una cosa, sparlare un'altra.


Certo, condivido al 100%.


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

non conosco la differenza ... credo. 

tra parlare e sparlare ... 

sparlare ... parlare più del solito? ...

sienne


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non conosco la differenza ... credo.
> 
> ...


più del dovuto, penso.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo, condivido al 100%.


Sparlare per me è malignare, parlare male, parlare facendo supposizioni maligne. C'è di meglio da fare con le amiche .


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> più del dovuto, penso.



Ciao

mi sfugge ... 

la traduzione mi da "besprechen" ... 
questo termine è neutrale ... 
cioè, discutere su una questione. 

di dovuto ... di dovere ... 

il naso mi dice, che è negativo. 
oltre il proprio dovere ... diventa una cosa volontaria ... 
ok ... capito ... parlare "spinto" nel contenuto ... 

grazie ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sparlare per me è malignare, parlare male, parlare facendo supposizioni maligne. C'è di meglio da fare con le amiche .


Ciao 

grazie MK ... 
non abbiamo un termine specifico come in italiano ...
siamo terra terra ... parlare male o parlare di qualcuno. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sparlare per me è malignare, parlare male, parlare facendo supposizioni maligne. C'è di meglio da fare con le amiche .


Sparlare per me è raccontare cose intime e personali di altri a terze persone, con intenti non sempre angelici.

Comunque è vero che c'è di meglio da fare, condivido anche questo al 100%.


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sparlare per me è raccontare cose intime e personali di altri a terze persone, con intenti non sempre angelici.
> 
> Comunque è vero che c'è di meglio da fare, condivido anche questo al 100%.


Ciao

OK ... rinuncio.

Questo lo definirei ... tradire. 

sienne


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sparlare per me è raccontare cose intime e personali di altri a terze persone, con intenti non sempre angelici.
> 
> Comunque è vero che c'è di meglio da fare, condivido anche questo al 100%.


Se le cose intime e personali riguardano anche la persona che le racconta non lo considero sparlare. Magari bisognerebbe mettere maggiore attenzione alle persone alle quali si fanno confidenze. Le cose riportate si sa che cambiano sempre di forma nei vari passaggi. Per me sparlare è parlare male, ovvero parlare senza essere al corrente dei fatti. Malignare appunto. Anche senza intento diabolico o angelico.


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie MK ...
> non abbiamo un termine specifico come in italiano ...
> ...


ah scusami non avevo capito la tua domanda nel senso giusto. perchè non sapevo parlassi un'altra lingua.. anche perchè leggendo quello che scrivi non si direbbe!


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OK ... rinuncio.
> 
> ...


Anche per me.


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> ah scusami non avevo capito la tua domanda nel senso giusto. perchè non sapevo parlassi un'altra lingua.. anche perchè leggendo quello che scrivi non si direbbe!


Ciao 

nessuno problema, figurati!
grazie, per me è un complimento!

sienne


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anche per me.


Io vado controcorrente. Ci sono tradimenti peggiori. Sempre che le cose raccontate siano corrette e non distorte (per gli intenti di cui si parlava sopra) e sempre che non sia stato chiesto espressamente di mantenere il segreto. Tornando al thread, ho immaginato la fidanzata di Bender e le sue amiche a malignare su di lui e l'immagine non mi è piaciuta per nulla.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Anche per me.


Preciso però.
Ci sono tanti livelli dello sparlare. Se un'amica mii racconta cose personali che non devono essere divulgate e io le racconto in giro sì, è tradimento.

Lo sparlare la vedo come una cosa più 'superficiale', leggera rispetto al tradire un'amica che si è confidata con te.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Io vado controcorrente. Ci sono tradimenti peggiori. *Sempre che le cose raccontate siano corrette e non distorte *(per gli intenti di cui si parlava sopra). Tornando al thread, ho immaginato la fidanzata di Bender e le sue amiche a malignare su di lui e l'immagine non mi è piaciuta per nulla.


Le cose le rendiamo noi distorte nel momento in cui la nostra opinione della persone di cui stiamo 'sparlando' non è del tutto positiva. Difficilmente raccontiamo i fatti nudi e crudi: la narrazione è frutto dei ricordi e i ricordi non sono fotografie, ma ricostruzioni personali di esperienze vissute.

E ti dirò, anche una fotografia non è mai una copia fedele della realtà: il punto di vista di chi scatta è decisivo, così come il suo stato d'animo e lo scopo che vuole raggiungere.

Quindi alla fine non sono convinta che tra 'parlare' e 'sparlare' ci sia quella gran differenza.

La differenza la fa la volontà vera di tutelare la persona di cui si sta parlando, proteggendola e omettendo dettagli troppo intimi.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Le cose le rendiamo noi distorte nel momento in cui la nostra opinione della persone di cui stiamo 'sparlando' non è del tutto positiva. Difficilmente raccontiamo i fatti nudi e crudi: la narrazione è frutto dei ricordi e i ricordi non sono fotografie, ma ricostruzioni personali di esperienze vissute.
> 
> E ti dirò, anche una fotografia non è mai una copia fedele della realtà: il punto di vista di chi scatta è decisivo, così come il suo stato d'animo e lo scopo che vuole raggiungere.
> 
> ...


Concordo ma non del tutto. Il dettaglio troppo intimo è soggettivo, a me infastidiscono ad esempio nei rapporti di coppia i dettagli sulle ex. Una ex è una persona che c'era prima e adesso non c'è più, punto. La tutela mi fa pensare all'incapacità di potersi difendere e quindi a considerare la persona da tutelare come incapace di farlo da sola. Sempre che non lo si chieda espressamente, tipo 'lo racconto solo a te non dirlo a nessun altro'. E qui non c'è opinione positiva o negativa che tenga. Di solito poi tendo a verificare i fatti se non li conosco direttamente e se sono coinvolta.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

*traduzione tedesca*

Mi dicono che 'besprechen' significa discutere insieme di una cosa, sparlare si può tradurre con 'schlecht uber jemanden', quindi parlare male di qualcuno...


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

Ciao

se una persona ha fatto del male ... c'è poco da usare parole belle ... 
se si è gelosi ... e si parla, mettendo in evidenza e amplifica dettagli negativi ... lo si nota. 
se si parla di cose intime ... lo si nota pure, che forse, si sta oltrepassando un aspetto di fiducia. 
se si parla male di qualcuno ... per convincerci di qualcosa ... non sempre lo si nota. 
se si parla senza tante barriere ... perché ci si sente rilassati ... può scappare un'osservazione in più ...

meglio differenziare cosa s'intende ... questo termine, mi risulta troppo ampio ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dicono che 'besprechen' significa discutere insieme di una cosa, sparlare si può tradurre con 'schlecht uber jemanden', quindi parlare male di qualcuno...


Ciao MK

grazie ... 
apunto, siamo terra terra ... parlare male di qualcuno, punto.
le traduzioni ... più volte mi hanno portato fuori strada, non sempre colgono la sottigliezza ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao MK
> 
> grazie ...
> apunto, siamo terra terra ... parlare male di qualcuno, punto.
> ...


Ho chiesto alla mia amica madrelingua. Allora sono terra terra anch'io . Vedi come anche utilizzando la stessa lingua le interpretazioni possono essere diverse. L'importante è capirsi.


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo ma non del tutto. Il dettaglio troppo intimo è soggettivo, a me infastidiscono ad esempio nei rapporti di coppia i dettagli sulle ex. Una ex è una persona che c'era prima e adesso non c'è più, punto. La tutela mi fa pensare all'incapacità di potersi difendere e quindi a considerare la persona da tutelare come incapace di farlo da sola. Sempre che non lo si chieda espressamente, tipo 'lo racconto solo a te non dirlo a nessun altro'. E qui non c'è opinione positiva o negativa che tenga. Di solito poi tendo a verificare i fatti.


Per tutela io intendo questo: se parlo di una mia amica o del mio fidanzato o del mio ex con una terza persona, di solito sto attenta a omettere dettagli intimi, personali, che possano lederne la privacy, e se racconto episodi di vita, lo faccio cercando a modo mio di 'proteggere' l'immagine di questa persona, perché ci tengo. A meno che non sia molto arrabbiata e voglia sfogarmi, ma anche in quel caso, più o meno inconsciamente, una forma di tutela, di protezione, la metto in atto. Litigo col mio fidanzato? Magari mi vedo con le amiche e lo insulto pure, ma lo faccio in modo da non comprometterne l'immagine, perché passato il momento so che mi spiacerebbe che loro avessero una pessima opinione di lui.

Invece spesso noto che quando non ci frega nulla delle persone, tendiamo a raccontare senza filtri o meglio, con i nostri filtri personali, fatti di rabbia, delusione, rancore, irritazione... di qui nasce lo sparlare. Parlare troppo, come dice Sienne. Parlare senza darsi un limite. Lo sparlare nasce dall'indifferenza o dal disprezzo, temo.

E' una brutta cosa, ma fino ad ora non ho mai incontrato una persona che non mettesse in atto questi meccanismi, magari in buona parte inconsapevoli eh. Sicuramente umani.

Non sto applaudendo chi sparla, ma dico semplicemente che succede più o meno a tutti. E non me la sento di stigmatizzare a priori.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> a cosa?
> ma fammi capire, prima di questa cosa dei messaggi e prima che lei si invaghisse per questo ragazzo.. lei ti aveva già parlato di lasciarvi? cioè, tutti i problemi con te che lei confessa all'altro per messaggio, tutto questo malessere che dice di avere a stare con te.. lei te lo aveva già confessato?


no colpa mia nell'esprimermi, ci stava pensando da un mese dal litigio , ma quando c'è stato il litigio è rimasta arrabbiata ma non mi ha detto sto pensando di lasciarti è quando ho saputo io che ho intavolato il discorso


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per tutela io intendo questo: se parlo di una mia amica o del mio fidanzato o del mio ex con una terza persona, di solito sto attenta a omettere dettagli intimi, personali, che possano lederne la privacy, e se racconto episodi di vita, lo faccio cercando a modo mio di 'proteggere' l'immagine di questa persona, perché ci tengo. A meno che non sia molto arrabbiata e voglia sfogarmi, ma anche in quel caso, più o meno inconsciamente, una forma di tutela, di protezione, la metto in atto. Litigo col mio fidanzato? Magari mi vedo con le amiche e lo insulto pure, ma lo faccio in modo da non comprometterne l'immagine, perché passato il momento so che mi spiacerebbe che loro avessero una pessima opinione di lui.
> 
> Invece spesso noto che quando non ci frega nulla delle persone, tendiamo a raccontare senza filtri o meglio, con i nostri filtri personali, fatti di rabbia, delusione, rancore, irritazione... di qui nasce lo sparlare. Parlare troppo, come dice Sienne. Parlare senza darsi un limite. Lo sparlare nasce dall'indifferenza o dal disprezzo, temo.
> 
> ...


E' che non ci intendiamo sul senso. Per me sparlare è dire cose non vere, oppure esasperare verità/fatti, oppure dire una cosa e ometterne un'altra. Se le cose dette sono vere e non mi viene richiesto espressamente di non dirle (lasciamo da parte il perchè e il percome) per me non è sparlare. Magari non vengono fatti proclami ma se mi si chiede di tizio caio o sempronio dico cosa penso e quello che so. 
Di quello che pensano le mie amiche del mio fidanzato non me ne è mai fregato nulla, delle volte mi sono sentita dire 'eh te lo dicevo io', ma ripeto, fatti verifica opinione mia personale. Di solito non mi lascio fuorviare da giudizi/pregiudizi (ne ho già abbastanza di mio, ci mancano quelli degli altri ).


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' che non ci intendiamo sul senso. Per me sparlare è dire cose non vere, oppure esasperare verità/fatti, oppure dire una cosa e ometterne un'altra. *Se le cose dette sono vere e non mi viene richiesto espressamente di non dirle (lasciamo da parte il perchè e il percome) per me non è sparlare*. Magari non vengono fatti proclami ma se mi si chiede di tizio caio o sempronio dico cosa penso e quello che so.
> Di quello che pensano le mie amiche del mio fidanzato non me ne è mai fregato nulla, delle volte mi sono sentita dire 'eh te lo dicevo io', ma ripeto, fatti verifica opinione mia personale. Di solito non mi lascio fuorviare da giudizi/pregiudizi (ne ho già abbastanza di mio, ci mancano quelli degli altri ).


Ok. Sì, abbiamo due visioni diverse.


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ok. Sì, abbiamo due visioni diverse.


La diversità è arricchimento. L'importante è capirsi e stare bene. Poi che sparlino pure :smile:


----------



## sienne (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> La diversità è arricchimento. L'importante è capirsi e stare bene. Poi che sparlino pure :smile:


Ciao,

ohhh, si, la diversità è una cosa bellissima!
ma bisogna essere aperti, per il diverso ... 
per quello che non corrisponde alle nostre "idee", abitudini, visioni ecc. 

ho imparato una cosa, vivendo e crescendo tra più culture ... tutti rompono 
perciò, prendere il meglio ... e far nascere una cosa nuova ... più ampia ... 

e ci si intende, se lo si vuole ... anche avendo opinioni completamente diverse ...

sienne


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *La diversità è arricchimento*. L'importante è capirsi e stare bene. Poi che sparlino pure :smile:


Tutto è arricchimento... anche prenderlo in quel posto, a volte


----------



## ilnikko (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutto è arricchimento... anche prenderlo in quel posto, a volte


Lei vuole farmi cadere ai suoi piedi,lo dica apertamente


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Lei vuole farmi cadere ai suoi piedi,lo dica apertamente


Ebbè... :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Che discussione approfondita partendo da "rilassarsi sparlando con le amiche"! Io l'avevo interpretato come un pettegolezzo leggero tipo il criticare la tizia con il didietro abbondante che indossa abiti a righe orizzontali, invece l'avete interpretato come diffondere aspetti intimi e personali del partner. 
Secondo me avete sparlato un po' :mexican:


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tutto è arricchimento... anche prenderlo in quel posto, a volte


Dipende se si gradisce o meno


----------



## Sole (23 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che discussione approfondita partendo da "rilassarsi sparlando con le amiche"! Io l'avevo interpretato come* un pettegolezzo leggero tipo il criticare la tizia con il didietro abbondante che indossa abiti a righe orizzontali,* invece l'avete interpretato come diffondere aspetti intimi e personali del partner.
> Secondo me avete sparlato un po' :mexican:


Paura!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

*tra poco sapro se ho fatto l'errore piu grande o se c'è speranza*

oggi è tornata alle 17 in stazione e quando mi ha visto quasi piangeva
ieri mi aveva scritto che mi voleva bene ma non sentiva più amore per 
me e che aveva bisogno di tempo per ritrovarlo
poi si è fatta la doccia è ho visto la chat prima ero felice e poi sono morto
all 'inizio si lamentava che non si faceva sentire e che lei cercava di resistere si emozionava che gli scriveva buon giorno
adesso l'amore si dimostra in chat certo che uno è sempre presente fa il minimo sforzo
va bè morale della favola lui gli scrive che si è appena lasciato, perfetto così se prima aveva  un briciolo di ripensamento ora ha la responsabilità che lui si è lasciato per lei la mia lei
ho una boccetta da 100 ml di assenzio sono tentato di scolarmela l'abbiamo presa 2 anni fa a parigi


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

mi sono dimenticato di dire che stavo per confessare ma poi sapevo che andava al compleanno della sua amica e ora aspetto stasera che torni, comunque è molto nervosa, vediamo come la prenderà solo che quando saprà non so come riuscirò a gestire la gelosia credo che un paio di volte si siano visti perché mi ricordo che una volta non è venuta a pranzo e mi ha detto che si era dimenticata di dirmi che ci andava con una collega e un altra volta è arrivata parecchio tardi perché ha fatto le lenti a contatto ma 3 ore entrambe le volte quando lo diceva era rabbiosa


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sono dimenticato di dire che stavo per confessare ma poi sapevo che andava al compleanno della sua amica e ora aspetto stasera che torni, comunque è molto nervosa, vediamo come la prenderà solo che *quando saprà non so come riuscirò a gestire la gelosia* credo che un paio di volte si siano visti perché mi ricordo che una volta non è venuta a pranzo e mi ha detto che si era dimenticata di dirmi che ci andava con una collega e un altra volta è arrivata parecchio tardi perché ha fatto le lenti a contatto ma 3 ore entrambe le volte quando lo diceva era rabbiosa


Cosa intendi per non sapere gestire la gelosia?


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

se gli dico che so alle mie domande non si farà più problemi a rispondere dove va è ho paura di non riuscire a restare calmo e rafforzare così l'intesa che ha con l'altro
da quello che credo o era un tizio ubriaco che hanno incontrato amico di amici e le lo vuole aiutare oppure lo ha conosciuto su una chat di facebook su canzoni tristi di un gruppo che ha scoperto perché apriva il concerto di altri
io mi sto distruggendo per riconquistarla non mangio più e questa merda scrive buon giorno e buona notte e lo ama e poi è stato lui a spingere per il litigio certe frasi che mi ha detto erano sue è proprio un mondo al contrario


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

poi gli consiglia i libri romantici con amori impossibili per farcela identificare tutto comodamente dal proprio divano
io che ancora poco fa gli è l'ho buttata li dicendole che io ho sempre pensato solamente a lei che non ho mai avuto un dubbio che so di avere un sacco di difetti ma non l'ho mai tradita e lei si anche io me lo ha detto girata di schiena però che si stava cambiando e poi come fa a dare fiducia a uno che sta facendo la stessa cosa alla sua ragazza e dice a me quando fanno domande non so mentire certo come per dire lascialo che bastardo non sa mentire e da 2 mesi a questa parte non ha mai mentito alla fidanzata


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

non ho speranze
non ho più nessuna via d'uscita
mi senti in trappola
e non posso convivere con un dolore così per chissà quanto tempo
non c'è la faccio più


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se gli dico che so alle mie domande non si farà più problemi a rispondere dove va è *ho paura di non riuscire a restare calmo e rafforzare così l'intesa che ha con l'altro*
> da quello che credo o era un tizio ubriaco che hanno incontrato amico di amici e le lo vuole aiutare oppure lo ha conosciuto su una chat di facebook su canzoni tristi di un gruppo che ha scoperto perché apriva il concerto di altri
> io mi sto distruggendo per riconquistarla non mangio più e questa merda scrive buon giorno e buona notte e lo ama e poi è stato lui a spingere per il litigio certe frasi che mi ha detto erano sue è proprio un mondo al contrario


Hai paura di non riuscire a stare calmo. Perchè se stai calmo allora l'intesa con l'altro si indebolisce? Non c'è qualche amico con cui poter condividere quest'ansia? E lei se ne esce tranquilla al compleanno dell'amica... Non mangi stai male e lei non si accorge di nulla? Dove come e quando si sono conosciuti non lo vedrei come problema, il problema è che la porta era aperta e lui passava di lì.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non ho speranze
> non ho più nessuna via d'uscita
> mi senti in trappola
> e non posso convivere con un dolore così per chissà quanto tempo
> non c'è la faccio più


Si che ce l'hai allontanarsi da lei...


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

non impariamo dagli errori del passato , la storia si ripete sempre io ho fatto gli stessi errori e anche lei, soffrire di nuovo per la stessa cosa, sono convinto che se trovassi un altra persona non farei altro che parlargli di lei credo che resterò solo, chissà tra quanto arriva


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Hai paura di non riuscire a stare calmo. Perchè se stai calmo allora l'intesa con l'altro si indebolisce? Non c'è qualche amico con cui poter condividere quest'ansia? E lei se ne esce tranquilla al compleanno dell'amica... Non mangi stai male e lei non si accorge di nulla? Dove come e quando si sono conosciuti non lo vedrei come problema, il problema è che la porta era aperta e lui passava di lì.


se fosse passato a giugno ma no al momento giusto nel posto giusto fantastico destino bastardo


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non impariamo dagli errori del passato , la storia si ripete sempre io ho fatto gli stessi errori e anche lei, soffrire di nuovo per la stessa cosa, sono convinto che se trovassi un altra persona non farei altro che parlargli di lei credo che resterò solo, chissà tra quanto arriva


Bender una cosa per volta. Intanto non funziona così. Faccio il cattivo e lei mi punisce flirtando (o peggio) con un altro. Cominciate a fare gli adulti, altro che matrimonio come e dove. Stai male e lei non è lì con te. Io partirei da qui.


----------



## Bender (23 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Hai paura di non riuscire a stare calmo. Perchè se stai calmo allora l'intesa con l'altro si indebolisce? Non c'è qualche amico con cui poter condividere quest'ansia? E lei se ne esce tranquilla al compleanno dell'amica... Non mangi stai male e lei non si accorge di nulla? Dove come e quando si sono conosciuti non lo vedrei come problema, il problema è che la porta era aperta e lui passava di lì.


lo sa che sto male viviamo assieme anche se questa settimana è stata un giorno


----------



## dimmidinò (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è tornata alle 17 in stazione e quando mi ha visto quasi piangeva
> ieri mi aveva scritto che mi voleva bene ma non sentiva più amore per
> me e che aveva bisogno di tempo per ritrovarlo
> poi si è fatta la doccia è ho visto la chat prima ero felice e poi sono morto
> ...


per l'amor di dio lascia stare l'assenzio che non è acqua del torrente quella.. poi nel torrente ti ci vengono a ripescare domani mattina.

ma io mi chiedo perchè tu non esci con lei. ok, londra costava non ci puoi andare e aveva prenotato la stanza con l'amica.. (scuse del cavolo eh), ok che con le amiche quando esce va a prendere il caffè e spettegola... ma questo è un venerdì sera normale e va ad una festa di compleanno. ma si può sapere perchè non sei invitato? è lei che non vuole che tu esca con lei? sono le sue amiche? o va semplicemente dall'altro? mah..

poi mi chiedo come fai a continuare a volerla incondizionatamente???? e lei, come cavolo fa a comportarsi così e non avere nessun senso di colpa? ma non te le chiedi queste cose? ma la vedi cosa ti fa? come può un essere umano far stare così male un altro essere umano e non provare nemmeno un minimo di risentimento? vorrei averla io la sfacciataggine di lei! io ho pianto come un cane per 3 giorni di fila perchè ho limonato mezzo secondo con un altro mentre ero ubriaca. e mi sento ancora in colpa dopo più di una settimana. e di sto tipo non me ne frega niente, mica lo sento, mica lo voglio. ho sbandato mezzo secondo e mi sto infliggendo le colpe di chi ha inventato la bomba atomica! e sta tipa invece si fa la sua vita bellamente e se ne sbatte! e tu lo accetti!! perchè sei ancora li che ti preoccupi di come dirglielo, di come fare, di non essere troppo geloso.. ma domani la vuoi sbattere fuori o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo sa che sto male viviamo assieme anche se questa settimana è stata un giorno


Ma possibile che non comprendo che è .lei che ti fa star male e che senza di lei a parte il primo periodo starai meglio


----------



## MK (23 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo sa che sto male viviamo assieme anche se questa settimana è stata un giorno


Lo sa che stai male e non è lì con te. Questa è la realtà. E' questo l'amore che vuoi? Se la risposta è sì ti basta stringere i denti e resistere a queste sue "crisi" cicliche., tanto poi torna. Però potresti nel frattempo fare qualcosa per te stesso, per la tua indipendenza, uscire da lei uguale tutta la tua esistenza.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> per l'amor di dio lascia stare l'assenzio che non è acqua del torrente quella.. poi nel torrente ti ci vengono a ripescare domani mattina.
> 
> ma io mi chiedo perchè tu non esci con lei. ok, londra costava non ci puoi andare e aveva prenotato la stanza con l'amica.. (scuse del cavolo eh), ok che con le amiche quando esce va a prendere il caffè e spettegola... ma questo è un venerdì sera normale e va ad una festa di compleanno. ma si può sapere perchè non sei invitato? è lei che non vuole che tu esca con lei? sono le sue amiche? o va semplicemente dall'altro? mah..
> 
> poi mi chiedo come fai a continuare a volerla incondizionatamente???? e lei, come cavolo fa a comportarsi così e non avere nessun senso di colpa? ma non te le chiedi queste cose? ma la vedi cosa ti fa? come può un essere umano far stare così male un altro essere umano e non provare nemmeno un minimo di risentimento? vorrei averla io la sfacciataggine di lei! io ho pianto come un cane per 3 giorni di fila perchè ho limonato mezzo secondo con un altro mentre ero ubriaca. e mi sento ancora in colpa dopo più di una settimana. e di sto tipo non me ne frega niente, mica lo sento, mica lo voglio. ho sbandato mezzo secondo e mi sto infliggendo le colpe di chi ha inventato la bomba atomica! e sta tipa invece si fa la sua vita bellamente e se ne sbatte! e tu lo accetti!! perchè sei ancora li che ti preoccupi di come dirglielo, di come fare, di non essere troppo geloso.. ma domani la vuoi sbattere fuori o no?


Io sono pratico di assenzio...
O lo sai come preparare altrimenti...

Ma insomma bender.
Bendati gli occhi e turati le orecchie.
O non ti salverai.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Agosto 2013)

Ammetto che ho letto il tutto un pò velocemente, di sicuro mi saranno sfuggiti i particolari più agghiaccianti del comportamento di lei, però...

A me fa "pena" anche lei, la tua lei.
Sì, non si sta comportando bene, non si sta comportando onestamente, non parla come si dovrebbe fare in una coppia, sì, sì. Verissimo.

Ma sinceramente...

Immagino pure lei sempre e solo con te fin da giovanissima, pure lei senza esperienze che siano formative emotivamente.
Crescete. Cambiate. Lei magari si rende conto prima di te, magari non razionalmente ma emotivamente, che la vostra relazione è ridotta a un guscio e a bei ricordi, ma il proseguimento è vuoto e privo di sostanza.
Concordo con Brunetta... pensare al matrimonio poteva essere il tentativo di riprendere in mano le cose, di dare una svolta, di aggrapparsi alla speranza di migliorare le cose (sbagliatissimo, non funziona così, ma è molto umano diciamo).

E anche adesso, non sa che fare.

Sappiamo di lei che forse frequenta un altro, che di certo ci parla, che non tratta bene Bender.
Ma non sappiamo come si sente lei.

Io me la immagino confusa, che non sa che fare. Mi immagino i tipici ragionamenti "ma lui (Bender) è l'uomo della mia vita... siamo cresciuti assieme, lui è quello che vedo accanto a me per sempre, etc etc" -quanti ne abbiamo letti qua? Di ragazze che si dibattevano tra il "dovere" e la semplice realtà dei fatti?
MENTRE, tutto il resto di lei le dice che la loro storia è finita.

Non vuole essere toccata, si sente a disagio con lui, le espressioni di dolore o disagio di lui le danno fastidio.
Ma non ci si rassegna. Si intestardisce e si ostina a passare sopra a queste sensazione e a convincersi che, nonostante tutto, il suo posto è con Bender.

In tutto questo, la presenza del galletto è... quasi fisiologica direi. Il classico tizio che si approfitta di una ragazza che da una parte, ok, non è molto limpida, dall'altra è tirata da due parti, e che, di fondo, non si sente legata a Bender se non dai tanti anni passati assieme.

E lei... tratta male Bender. Questo mi dispiace tantissimo, soprattutto perchè vediamo Bender che si autoflagella e si rovina.
Ma sinceramente... riesco a vedere e capire la... rabbia, sì, che prova questa ragazza a trovarsi incastrata in una relazione e non saperne uscire. Di certo la responsabilità è sua, se non capisce che passi deve fare, non sto giustificando, ma capisco che questa situazione sfoci in una grande rabbia che, purtroppo, sbagliando, alla fine sfoga su Bender. Trattandolo come uno zerbino.
Come lui si fa trattare, ovvio.

Mi sono immaginata al posto di questa ragazza. 
Io non saprei bene come "gestire" l'emotività di Bender.

Questo qua minaccia l'assenzio al pensiero di non vivere con lei.
Alla fine, se io fossi poco meno che trentenne, senza esperienza, senza prospettive per il futuro, anche se fossi una persona più limpida di quella ragazza, mi verrebbe da pensare che è meglio stare cmq con lui e vivere la mia vita, piuttosto che di agire onestamente e mollarlo.
Ritrovandomi magari di conseguenza un essere morto dentro e magari fuori.

Lui si considera tanto di poco valore da accettare una situazione che a molti di noi fa rabbrividire. Perchè mai allora 'sta ragazza dovrebbe considerarlo di più? Lo considera e lo tratta tanto quanto lui si considera.

Ripeto. Non giustifico il comportamento. Ma non vorrei essere nei suoi panni.

Spero che a parte il galletto abbia amiche con un briciolo di lucidità che le dicono: lui, Bender, non ti mollerà mai: fai una cosa buona per te e per lui, e mollalo tu.

Sperando che Bender non si impicchi conseguentemente.


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora è andata a dormire gli ho parlato.mi sono dimenticato di dire che 4 anni fa era successa una cosa simile ma non convivevamo, io cercavo di dissuaderla da andare sempre con una sua amica che era la ex del mio migliore amico e sono diventate amiche dopo che si sono lasciati ma quello che mi dava fastidio è che gli diceva che era impossibile che fosse stata in 9 anni solo con un ragazzo e quando andavano furi lei cercava di presentargli persone lei me lo ha detto ma io stupido non ho pensato che anche se lei pensava per conto suo alla lunga sarebbe successo qualcosa così egoisticamente tutte le volte che usciva con lei mi lamentavo e tante volte l'ha evitata per non litigare questo ha fatto si che si sfogasse con un suo ex compagno di classe e un giorno mi ha detto che non ci vedevamo per un mese e poi avrebbe preso una decisione in quel mese sono stato malissimo anche perché dopo 5 giorni su msn mi dice che si vede con una persona e che passano del tempo insieme ma che fin che non finisce il mese non decide in quel momento mi davo già per spacciato ero sicuro che sarei stato solo a vita ho pensato anche al suicidio ma credo che almeno una volta nella vita capiti a tutti di pensarci per un giorno o due,comunque poi è avvenuto il miracolo perché lui che l'aveva consolata ecercata per più di un mese perché poi mi ha detto che si sentivano da 3 mesi su facebook ha iniziato a dirgli che lei aveva capito male che lui la voleva solo aiutare e pian piano si sono visti sempre meno quando l'ho vista alla fine del mese ero pronto per la mazzata e invece mi dice così e io penso di aver avuto un sorriso che non ho mai avuto ma poi lei scoppia a piangere e li capisco e mi odio per aver voluto il suo male a scapito del mio comunque ci iniziamo a vedere poco tempo alla volta lei è sempre innamorata e mi racconta tutto io ascolto e dopo 6 mesi torna tutto com'era e poi il tipo nello stesso periodo si vedeva con un altra e si era messo con lei,ora quante possibilità ci sono che riaccada la mia chance me la sono già giocata e ora sto cercando di pensare a come sarebbe essere lasciati per essere preparato un po come un esercitazione antincendio



Nausicaa...mi pare che questa storia si ripeta ciclicamente. A quanto racconta Bender, ovvio.

E che entrambi ripetano le stesse dinamiche. Uguali uguali.

Crisi, lei cerca rifugio in un altro, Bender rimane a guardare in attesa che altri, esterni alla coppia, prendano posizione, lei in un qualche modo fa lo stesso, cercando fuori di se stessa oltre che fuori dalla coppia una soluzione, e poi, quando gli input esterni spariscono, o si affievoliscono, ripartono.

Va bene che son giovani, ma avranno ben imparato qualcosa la scorsa volta?

Perchè non sembra. Sembra invece che ripetano la stessa storia...forse ne avranno bisogno per comprenderla meglio..chissà..

Io penso che sia questo il vero problema. 

Che li lega entrambi in una situazione forse di dipendenza, sicuramente non di libertà o tentativo di cambiamento.

Con dinamiche di potere che, opinione mia ovvio, non mi piacciono neanche un po'.

Come fanno a venirne fuori se entrambi cercano la soluzione aspettando che arrivi dall'esterno?

cioè, la loro storia è legata al filo sottile che lega un altro alla sua ragazza? E' questo che a me sembra terribile.

La non - azione di fronte ad eventi della vita. Il delegare ad altri le proprie prese di posizione. (Poi, così descrive Bender...magari non è proprio così..chi lo sa)


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto che ho letto il tutto un pò velocemente, di sicuro mi saranno sfuggiti i particolari più agghiaccianti del comportamento di lei, però...
> 
> A me fa "pena" anche lei, la tua lei.
> Sì, non si sta comportando bene, non si sta comportando onestamente, non parla come si dovrebbe fare in una coppia, sì, sì. Verissimo.
> ...


Nausicaa...io invece credo di poter comprendere...chi minaccia l'assenzio, chi minaccia di metterti le mani addosso e chi lo fa davvero...e personaggi del genere, a lasciarli bollire, scaricandogli addosso rabbia, impotenza e insofferenza, li porti solo al punto di rottura.

(che poi, pour parler, lasciamo perdere che con le giofecate che rifilano ai turisti, chissà se è assenzio o acquetta colorata e aromatizzata o altro..che di assenzio vero in giro, a portata di turisti, ce n'è un gran poco. 
O hai un gran culo o sai a chi chiedere perchè capisci dove trovare i ganci giusti. 
E farlo in una capitale europea come Parigi non è poi così scontato.
Quindi, o il nostro Bender, astemio che beve acqua di torrente perchè gli amici non lo hanno pensato, non è poi così sprovveduto, o lei è molto sveglia e ha l'occhio lungo ad individuare certi personaggi ..che poi l'assenzio lo devi anche saper preparare eh...e in ogni caso, se sono così svegli, hanno accesso a sostanze ben più decisive dell'assenzio. 
Il culo non lo considero, se sono come Bender ha descritto, esiste un piacere perverso unito al discreto guadagno, nel vendere i "pacchi" a chi li compra...poi, potrebbe anche essere che abbiano incontrato un buon samaritano eh, o che avessero le amicizie giuste...chissà.) 

In ogni caso, quando si arriva al punto di rottura, ci si fa male per davvero. Mica solo ai sentimenti.

E dopo 13 anni con uno così, e se è davvero così ne hai avuto di tempo per vederlo, almeno una cosa bisognerebbe averla imparata: coinvolgere qualcuno super partes, non il galletto di turno, e chiedere aiuto per se stessa innanzitutto. 

Che la sindrome della crocerossina, e non lo dico in termini dispregiativi, è proprio una brutta bestia.

Perchè se minaccia adesso l'assenzio, cosa ha minacciato più o meno quotidianamente in questi anni (facciamo anche solo la volta scorsa eh)? 
E come hanno affrontato la cosa? Anche perchè se non l'hanno affrontata allora, se non l'affrontano adesso, stai certa che una vita tranquilla l'avranno solo per brevi periodi, e prima o poi il tutto gli esploderà in mano.

Non glielo auguro proprio. Nè a lui. Nè a lei. E neanche alle persone che stanno loro vicino e che gli vogliono davvero bene.:unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2013)

Concordo con Nausicaa e Ipazia. La riflessione sull'assenzio mi pare inutile, se si vuole bastano candeggina e ammoniaca o la metropolitana. 
Il vero problema è il ripiegarsi sempre sugli stessi ragionamenti ossessivi che non considerano nulla di quello che gli viene scritto e che denotano un'autostima precaria e possibilità pericolose per salvaguardarla. Mi auguro che Bender chieda aiuto a persone competenti.


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Nausicaa e Ipazia. La riflessione sull'assenzio mi pare inutile, se si vuole bastano candeggina e ammoniaca o la metropolitana.
> Il vero problema è il ripiegarsi sempre sugli stessi ragionamenti ossessivi che non considerano nulla di quello che gli viene scritto e che denotano un'autostima precaria e possibilità pericolose per salvaguardarla. *Mi auguro che Bender chieda aiuto a persone competenti.*


Esatto, ovviamente sulla base di quello che scrive Bender.

Sul neretto...credo che a lui manchi proprio la consapevolezza di aver bisogno di un aiuto competente...e se questo fosse il caso, anche il miglior terapista del mondo si troverebbe a dover alzar le mani:unhappy:...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto, ovviamente sulla base di quello che scrive Bender.
> 
> Sul neretto...credo che a lui manchi proprio la consapevolezza di aver bisogno di un aiuto competente...e se questo fosse il caso, anche il miglior terapista del mondo si troverebbe a dover alzar le mani:unhappy:...


Il problema è che ci vada.


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che ci vada.


anche...e poi che ci vada per se stesso...in questi casi tendo ad essere estrema, mio problema...ma non ho mai visto accadere che l'aiuto sia efficace su qualcuno che ritiene di non averne bisogno. 
E' quasi impossibile aiutare chi non vuole essere aiutato. 
Specialmente qualcuno che ha sempre delegato all'esterno. 
Si mettono toppe, che tengono fino alla strappo successivo.

Poi ecco, io penso sempre alla risoluzione definitiva...perchè le ricadute sono pesantissime da vivere e gestire, e prima o poi ho sempre visto arrivare quella definitiva...e non è stato un bel vedere.

Ma ripeto, la vita è lunga e varia, le esperienze sono soggettive...e di sicuro non ho visto tutto quel che c'è da vedere:smile:....ogni tanto ci sono anche belle sorprese..ogni tanto..:smile:


----------



## MK (24 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che la sindrome della crocerossina, e non lo dico in termini dispregiativi, è proprio una brutta bestia.


Però la sindrome della crocerossina non comporta oasi cicliche tra le braccia di un altro . E comunque è Bender che chiede aiuto, lei esce con le amiche.


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *Però la sindrome della crocerossina non comporta oasi cicliche tra le braccia di un altro* . E comunque è Bender che chiede aiuto, lei esce con le amiche.



Vero :smile:..ma a quanto scrive Bender, anche l'altro ha bisogno di essere salvato, adesso non ricordo il post esatto, il tenore era quello..o che li trova tutti lei, o che è in atto un'epidemia di uomini che necessitano salvataggio

E anche le crocerossine ogni tanto vanno in ferie, no? (scherzo..un po')

O forse, a volte, spostano l'attenzione anche su altri pazienti...

O forse Bender non ci ha capito niente...e tutto quello che ha scritto è il frutto di sue fantasie abbandoniche...

E' un ventaglio di possibilità infinito effettivamente..


Ma in fondo, quando fai la crocerossina, sono i tuoi bisogni a cui rispondi, mica a quelli dell'altro, no?..e in questo caso..l'oasi potrebbe starci..boh...

Bender chiede aiuto qui..vabbè, mi pare cerchi più uno spazio di sfogo, ma è uguale....chissà lei dove va a chiedere...a quanto dice Bender dall'altro...ma magari non solo...o magari a nessuno ed è convinta che un altro uomo, da salvare e che la salvi, la possa redimere in un qualche modo dall'abbandonare questo..

Boh..alla fine di tutto, rimango convinta del fatto che, a prescindere dalla loro relazione, se non si decidono a prendere posizione "interne" rispetto a ciò che la vita propone loro..rimarranno barchette in balìa dei flutti, più o meno tempestosi.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti la simy è tremenda,ma che ci troverà in me.....!



tu non farti domande... sappi che ti leggo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

@ Bender

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


@tutti gli altri

ho le lacrime giuro opcorn:









questo è il mio contributo


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2013)

ciao sorellina


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

ciao! 
ti ho letto sai? che è sta storia di postarlo a sangue? tanto è inutile...
c'è chi cade e si rialza e chi preferisce restare a terra... lui è uno di quelli che le palle ce le ha solo per soprammobile.


----------



## MK (24 Agosto 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero :smile:..ma a quanto scrive Bender, anche l'altro ha bisogno di essere salvato, adesso non ricordo il post esatto, il tenore era quello..o che li trova tutti lei, o che è in atto un'epidemia di uomini che necessitano salvataggio
> 
> E anche le crocerossine ogni tanto vanno in ferie, no? (scherzo..un po')
> 
> ...


Sì sì certo, i propri bisogni. E' una sorta di volontà di possesso mascherata da spirito di sacrificio. E te lo dico da ex crocerossina. Poi può essere che la sindrome si allarghi e si cominci ad avere delirio di onnipotenza, li salverò tutti io!
Per fortuna mi sono fermata prima . Continuo a pensare che il vivere separati possa essere un primo passo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao!
> ti ho letto sai? che è sta storia di postarlo a sangue? tanto è inutile...
> c'è chi cade e si rialza e chi preferisce restare a terra... lui è uno di quelli che le palle ce le ha solo per soprammobile.


diciamo che dopo essermi illuso che fosse un fake,comincio a pensare che costui esista davvero.

e credo sia uno schiavo naturale,uno di quelli che chiede solo di essere tenuto al guinzaglio e guidato.

a rileggerlo si coglie che a lui interessa solo ed esclusivamente di non essere lasciato,poi che la sua lei vada a Londra o ai compleanni o dove le pare da sola e lo lasci a casa a tenere in ordine e lavare i piatti....per lui va bene.

ed il dramma vero gli è che lui è così sempre,non solo con la donna.   rileggiti l'episodio del torrente e te ne convincerai.

anche portarlo da uno specialista parvemi una perdita di tempo e denaro.   lui non vuole essere curato.   

Vuole una padrona che lo tenga sotto.


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamo che dopo essermi illuso che fosse un fake,comincio a pensare che costui esista davvero.
> 
> e credo sia uno schiavo naturale,uno di quelli che chiede solo di essere tenuto al guinzaglio e guidato.
> 
> ...



ok, ma che senso ha che lui sia qui?
mi pare evidente che gli si possa dire qualunque cosa ma lui resterà sempre della sua idea


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ma che senso ha che lui sia qui?
> mi pare evidente che gli si possa dire qualunque cosa ma lui resterà sempre della sua idea


sperava che qualcuno lo compatisse


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sperava che qualcuno lo compatisse


ah ok... 
vabbè le bastonate le ha prese... caso chiuso avanti il prossimo


----------



## killbill (24 Agosto 2013)

Guardate che l'assenzio in Francia lo vendono anche nei supermercati. Mica c'è bisogno di un pusher fidato


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Guardate che l'assenzio in Francia lo vendono anche nei supermercati. Mica c'è bisogno di un pusher fidato


Quindi? Lo usi puro anche tu?


----------



## killbill (24 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi? Lo usi puro anche tu?


Mi è capitato di berlo, si. Non è una droga. Si beve, di solito si mette uno zuccherino imbevuto in un cucchiaino e gli si da fuoco, poi lo si mette nel bicchiere e poi si beve. Ma ho letto tutte ste cose sul fatto che si sono fatti fregare perché erano turisti ma vi assicuro che in Francia si trova molto facilmente. E non sono fregature. E non si muore


----------



## Arianna (24 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aiuto  tu ragazzo pensi troppo ed elabori troppo....


e non usa la punteggiatura...


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Guardate che l'assenzio in Francia lo vendono anche nei supermercati. Mica c'è bisogno di un pusher fidato


..anche qui non è difficile trovarlo...erboristicamente parlando è utile per molte problematiche..bisogna vedere se la preparazione contiene il principio attivo che provoca gli effetti per cui è divenuto famoso...e in quali quantità è presente......
..o se il principio originario viene con altro sostituito, per cui gli effetti sono ancora diversi..e imprevisti:mrgreen:


----------



## ipazia (24 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di berlo, si. Non è una droga. Si beve, di solito si mette uno zuccherino imbevuto in un cucchiaino e gli si da fuoco, poi lo si mette nel bicchiere e poi si beve. Ma ho letto tutte ste cose sul fatto che si sono fatti fregare perché erano turisti ma vi assicuro che in Francia si trova molto facilmente. E non sono fregature. E non si muore


hai bevuto il liquore...il giochetto sta nel mescolare nel modo corretto i principi attivi...e questa non è cosa che si vende ai turisti appunto


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Mi è capitato di berlo, si. Non è una droga. Si beve, di solito si mette uno zuccherino imbevuto in un cucchiaino e gli si da fuoco, poi lo si mette nel bicchiere e poi si beve. Ma ho letto tutte ste cose sul fatto che si sono fatti fregare perché erano turisti ma vi assicuro che in Francia si trova molto facilmente. E non sono fregature. E non si muore


No ma si beve appunto non puro o meglio edulcorato con lo zucchero o al limite in acqua ... Io ho capito che bender si faceva l'intera bottiglietta così


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Agosto 2013)

Arianna ha detto:


> e non usa la punteggiatura...


Già  una fatica leggero :smile:


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

Chissà se il ragazzo si è comportato da ometto?... Mah! vedremo...Son quasi curiosa!


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Chissà se il ragazzo si è comportato da ometto?... Mah! vedremo...Son quasi curiosa!


cerea madama :mrgreen:
ho qualche riserva in proposito,spero di ricredermi pero'....


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> cerea madama :mrgreen:
> ho qualche riserva in proposito,spero di ricredermi pero'....



Buondì a lei.... ohh già dubito anch'io.. ma chi lo sa, l'abbiamo talmente massacrato che magari un: amore ti prego dimmi che vuoi fare....l'ha tirato fuori..!


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

Da quando leggo il forum non vado più al cinema opcorn:


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Da quando leggo il forum non vado più al cinema opcorn:


io da quando leggo il forum mi pento di non saper scrivere una sceneggiatura


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io da quando leggo il forum mi pento di non saper scrivere una sceneggiatura


Magari è solo questione di tempo; stai immagazzinando dati e poi te ne uscirai con una sintesi superba!



Ma il nostro amico Bender?
Mi sono sciroppata 66 pagine 66, senza saltare nemmeno un post: adesso voglio sapere com'è andata a finire!! :incazzato:


----------



## ilnikko (26 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Magari è solo questione di tempo; stai immagazzinando dati e poi te ne uscirai con una sintesi superba!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure io...per me le ha parlato e lei l'ha pure menato


----------



## Calipso (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> pure io...per me le ha parlato e lei l'ha pure menato




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> pure io...per me le ha parlato e lei l'ha pure menato


Poveraccio... spero almeno che il cane l'abbia difeso!


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Benderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr se ci sei batti un colpo....................


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Gas*

Eccolo gas leggiti questo capolavoro!


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccolo gas leggiti questo capolavoro!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccolo gas leggiti questo capolavoro!



No, ma dai: siamo seri! Io sono molto preoccupata per Bender!! :unhappy:


----------



## dimmidinò (27 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No, ma dai: siamo seri! Io sono molto preoccupata per Bender!! :unhappy:


che si sia scolato l'assenzio?


----------



## Leda (27 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> che si sia scolato l'assenzio?


Oddio noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!
:blank:


----------



## zanna (28 Agosto 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> che si sia scolato l'assenzio?


Mah non penso se non ricordo male è astemio probabilmente ... "Camminando ai margini di un precipizio in una notte senza luna" si è stampato :infermo:.... direi di contattare C.S.I. :sorriso:


----------



## Calipso (30 Agosto 2013)

BON.... E' UFFICIALE...BENDER CI HA LASCIATI..................... :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> BON.... E' UFFICIALE...BENDER CI HA LASCIATI..................... :mexican:


ce ne faremo one reason. Del resto il settore irrecuperabili era già al completo.


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce ne faremo one reason. Del resto *il settore irrecuperabili era già al completo*.


:rotfl:


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

ci sono ancora, solo che è dura anche scrivere.
abbiamo parlato, mi ha detto che quello che si dice con lui è solo uno svago e per tenere alto il suo interesse che gli dice così, effettivamente sembrerebbe che non si siano mai visti di persona lui vive a 300 km da noi e non è quasi mai a casa 
è sempre in capitali europee , fa il Ghostwriter per uno scrittore italiano e scrive anche per varie riviste.
ora lei vuole comprarsi una casetta in campagna  con i risparmi e un piccolo mutuo, qui le case in paesini di campagna possono costare come un box auto, mi ha detto che andrà li per sentirsi realizzata e che così potrà mettere un punto alla nostra storia per poter ricominciare forse, mi sento a pezzi perché penso che sia una scusa per lasciarci senza che io soffra troppo lasciandomi l'illusione che possa tornare così che il dolore sia meno e graduale.io ora dormo molto meno alle 5 sono già svegli e aspetto le 7 guardando lei che dorme


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ci sono ancora, solo che è dura anche scrivere.
> abbiamo parlato, mi ha detto che quello che si dice con lui è solo uno svago e per tenere alto il suo interesse che gli dice così, effettivamente sembrerebbe che non si siano mai visti di persona lui vive a 300 km da noi e non è quasi mai a casa
> è sempre in capitali europee , fa il Ghostwriter per uno scrittore italiano e scrive anche per varie riviste.
> ora lei vuole comprarsi una casetta in campagna  con i risparmi e un piccolo mutuo, qui le case in paesini di campagna possono costare come un box auto, mi ha detto che andrà li per sentirsi realizzata e che così potrà mettere un punto alla nostra storia per poter ricominciare forse, mi sento a pezzi perché penso che sia una scusa per lasciarci *senza che io soffra troppo lasciandomi l'illusione che possa tornare così che il dolore sia meno e graduale.*io *ora dormo molto meno* alle 5 sono già svegli e aspetto le 7 guardando lei che dorme


E' un periodo. Poi passa.
Dipende da te passarlo il meglio possibile e più velocemente.


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un periodo. Poi passa.
> Dipende da te passarlo il meglio possibile e più velocemente.


grazie per il sostegno, ma ci spero ancora ne lieto fine.
da quello che mi dice non sembra finita, dice che ci vedremo come prima della convivenza,
però ho sempre il dubbio che siano bugie a fin di bene, ogni volta che parliamo per arrivare alla verità
ce ne vuole di tempo e pazienza per ottenerla da lei


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ci sono ancora, solo che è dura anche scrivere.
> abbiamo parlato, mi ha detto che quello che si dice con lui è solo uno svago e per tenere alto il suo interesse che gli dice così, effettivamente sembrerebbe che non si siano mai visti di persona lui vive a 300 km da noi e non è quasi mai a casa
> è sempre in capitali europee , fa il Ghostwriter per uno scrittore italiano e scrive anche per varie riviste.
> ora lei vuole comprarsi una casetta in campagna con i risparmi e un piccolo mutuo, qui le case in paesini di campagna possono costare come un box auto, mi ha detto che andrà li per sentirsi realizzata e che così potrà mettere un punto alla nostra storia per poter ricominciare forse, mi sento a pezzi perché penso che sia una scusa per lasciarci senza che io soffra troppo lasciandomi l'illusione che possa tornare così che il dolore sia meno e graduale.io ora dormo molto meno alle 5 sono già svegli e aspetto le 7 guardando lei che dorme


Bender... è così finita che dovrebbero inventare una parola nuova per descrivere la cosa. Sei giovane, giovanissimo... e soprattutto per come si era messa tra di voi è meglio così, dammi retta.
Un'altra cosa, te lo dico con il cuore in mano.
Una donna può amare un uomo brutto, un uomo povero, un uomo stupido, un uomo arrogante, persino un uomo cattivo.
Ma non potrà mai amare un uomo che non ha rispetto di sè stesso, disposto a subìre qualunque umiliazione per non perderla.
Non parlo di orgoglio... ma di rispetto per te stesso.
Ripigliati e tienilo presente per la prossima volta.


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bender... è così finita che dovrebbero inventare una parola nuova per descrivere la cosa. Sei giovane, giovanissimo... e soprattutto per come si era messa tra di voi è meglio così, dammi retta.
> Un'altra cosa, te lo dico con il cuore in mano.
> Una donna può amare un uomo brutto, un uomo povero, un uomo stupido, un uomo arrogante, persino un uomo cattivo.
> Ma non potrà mai amare un uomo che non ha rispetto di sè stesso, disposto a subìre qualunque umiliazione per non perderla.
> ...


il problema è che più sento che la sto perdendo, più mi sento innamorato.
ora mi sento come i primi anni che stavamo insieme con tutti i ricordi che ho ora che fanno un carosello tutto il giorno nella mia mente.
mi capita di passare in luoghi dove siamo stati insieme e mi vengono in mente i ricordi e la malinconia


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> [...] ora lei vuole comprarsi una casetta in campagna con i risparmi e un piccolo mutuo, qui le case in paesini di campagna possono costare come un box auto, mi ha detto che andrà li per sentirsi realizzata e che *così potrà mettere un punto alla nostra storia per poter ricominciare* forse, mi sento a pezzi perché penso che sia una scusa per lasciarci senza che io soffra troppo lasciandomi l'illusione che possa tornare così che il dolore sia meno e graduale.io ora dormo molto meno alle 5 sono già svegli e aspetto le 7 guardando lei che dorme





Bender ha detto:


> grazie per il sostegno, ma ci spero ancora ne lieto fine.
> *da quello che mi dice non sembra finita*, dice che ci vedremo come prima della convivenza,
> però ho sempre il dubbio che siano bugie a fin di bene, ogni volta che parliamo per arrivare alla verità
> ce ne vuole di tempo e pazienza per ottenerla da lei



Bender,bello di zio...leggi qui sopra,respira profondamente....fatto ? piangi,fai quello che vuoi...fatto ?

ok,stiamo arrivando a prenderti io e Oscuro....sono cazzi tuoi :mrgreen:

scherzo dai,tirati su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il problema è che più sento che la sto perdendo, più mi sento innamorato.
> ora mi sento come i primi anni che stavamo insieme con tutti i ricordi che ho ora che fanno un carosello tutto il giorno nella mia mente.
> mi capita di passare in luoghi dove siamo stati insieme e mi vengono in mente i ricordi e la malinconia


Tutto normale.
Poi passa.
Datti tempo.
Nel frattempo non stare lì a piangere con il cane.
Iscriviti a una palestra, conosci nuova gente, trovati un lavoro, tienti occupato.
Insomma fai di tutto ma smettila di fare lo zerbino.
Meriti di essere felice con una persona che tenga a te e non provi fastidio se le prendi la mano, la troverai.


----------



## Flavia (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ci sono ancora, solo che è dura anche scrivere.
> abbiamo parlato, mi ha detto che quello che si dice con lui è solo uno svago e per tenere alto il suo interesse che gli dice così, effettivamente sembrerebbe che non si siano mai visti di persona lui vive a 300 km da noi e non è quasi mai a casa
> è sempre in capitali europee , fa il Ghostwriter per uno scrittore italiano e scrive anche per varie riviste.
> ora lei vuole comprarsi una casetta in campagna  con i risparmi e un piccolo mutuo, qui le case in paesini di campagna possono costare come un box auto, mi ha detto che andrà li per sentirsi realizzata e che così potrà mettere un punto alla nostra storia per poter ricominciare forse, mi sento a pezzi perché penso che sia una scusa per lasciarci senza che io soffra troppo lasciandomi l'illusione che possa tornare così che il dolore sia meno e graduale.io ora dormo molto meno alle 5 sono già svegli e aspetto le 7 guardando lei che dorme


non so cosa dire
se non forza!


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Bender,bello di zio...leggi qui sopra,respira profondamente....fatto ? piangi,fai quello che vuoi...fatto ?
> 
> *ok,stiamo arrivando a prenderti io e Oscuro....sono cazzi tuoi* :mrgreen:
> 
> scherzo dai,tirati su.


Se volete vi do una mano, sono molto più cattivo di quello che sembro :kick:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Se volete vi do una mano, sono molto più cattivo di quello che sembro :kick:



Oddio, ma qui è un battaglione :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Se volete vi do una mano, sono molto più cattivo di quello che sembro :kick:


ma non lo devono mica menare... l'intento era altro:mrgreen:


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo devono mica menare... l'intento era altro:mrgreen:


Ma certo!

:cattivik:


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo devono mica menare... l'intento era altro:mrgreen:


Ma anche no :calcio:


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

mi lasciate Bender tra le mani per 15 minuti?


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi lasciate Bender tra le mani per 15 minuti?


Eccone un altro...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Oddio, ma qui è un battaglione :rotfl:



E  mi sa che non è ancora finita:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E mi sa che non è ancora finita:mrgreen:


No, infatti! E' appena arrivato anche Perplesso


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie per il sostegno, ma ci spero ancora ne lieto fine.
> da quello che mi dice non sembra finita, dice che ci vedremo come prima della convivenza,
> però ho sempre il dubbio che siano bugie a fin di bene, ogni volta che parliamo per arrivare alla verità
> ce ne vuole di tempo e pazienza per ottenerla da lei


Chi ti dice che il lieto fine non sia con un'altra?


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No, infatti! E' appena arrivato anche Perplesso


ma io voglio solo fare un'opera educativa......


----------



## zanna (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io voglio solo fare un'opera educativa......


Pure io :viking:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Pure io :viking:


Manca Oscuro e chiudiamo il cerchio


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che il lieto fine non sia con un'altra?


Forse un giorno lo capirà


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Forse un giorno lo capirà


no.  lui sarà felice solo quando troverà un'altra padrona che gli metta il guinzaglio


----------



## oscuro (30 Agosto 2013)

*bender*



farfalla ha detto:


> Manca Oscuro e chiudiamo il cerchio


B
Bender hai una sua foto?allora vattene al bagno con quella foto,siediti sulla tazza,fatti una bella zaganella,gli schizzi sopra,poi ti alzi,ti pulisci per bene,butti la foto unta nel cesso e scarichi,QUESTA è LA VITA!io ho fatto sempre così,e sto alla grande!


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> B
> Bender hai una sua foto?allora vattene al bagno con quella foto,siediti sulla tazza,fatti una bella zaganella,gli schizzi sopra,poi ti alzi,ti pulisci per bene,butti la foto unta nel cesso e scarichi,QUESTA è LA VITA!io ho fatto sempre così,e sto alla grande!


Eccolo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

*riportatecelo così:*


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma io voglio solo fare un'opera educativa......


Io ti credo:mrgreen: però ehm... Ilanciafiamme dove lo hai appoggiato? :carneval:i


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ti credo:mrgreen: però ehm... Ilanciafiamme dove lo hai appoggiato? :carneval:i


è nell'armadio,come sempre.

non ho neppure caricato il serbatoio del napalm


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è nell'armadio,come sempre.
> 
> non ho neppure caricato il serbatoio del napalm


Allora Bender può stare tranquillo... Comunque è scomparso di nuovo.... Forza Bender ce la puoi fare :smile:


----------



## ilnikko (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non lo devono mica menare... l'intento era altro:mrgreen:


esatto :scopa:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> esatto :scopa:


Temo,che bender si spaventi lo stesso, così mi da quest'idea


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> B
> Bender hai una sua foto?allora vattene al bagno con quella foto,siediti sulla tazza,fatti una bella zaganella,gli schizzi sopra,poi ti alzi,ti pulisci per bene,butti la foto unta nel cesso e scarichi,QUESTA è LA VITA!io ho fatto sempre così,e sto alla grande!


e quando per un motivo e per un altro ti ritorna in mente un momento particolarmente felice, un attimo perfetto con una tu ex come ti senti? e quando ricominci una relazione come fai a parlare di te omettendo lei quando quasi metà della tua vita l'hai passata con lei ,facendo tutte le cose più belle insieme viaggi, esperienze la prima volta che hai fatto l'amore per entrambi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> e quando per un motivo e per un altro ti ritorna in mente un momento particolarmente felice, un attimo perfetto con una tu ex come ti senti? e quando ricominci una relazione come fai a parlare di te omettendo lei quando quasi metà della tua vita l'hai passata con lei ,facendo tutte le cose più belle insieme viaggi, esperienze la prima volta che hai fatto l'amore per entrambi.


Ok bender tutti qui capiamo che è dura accettare la fine di una relazione ma scrollati un po', esci, incontra nuove persone, allaccia nuove amicizie, reagisci!!!!!


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok bender tutti qui capiamo che è dura accettare la fine di una relazione ma scrollati un po', esci, incontra nuove persone, allaccia nuove amicizie, reagisci!!!!!


mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde  che per pensare deve stare sola


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde  che per pensare deve stare sola


Ma tu non puoi uscire come fa lei? Ma che hai fatto un Voto ? Sulle amicizie che vuol dire che le tue storiche amicizie son consolidate ? te ne fai ANCHE di nuove non c'è mica un numero fisso di amici oltre il quale si commette reato? Bender non puoi continuare a vivere così, tu, il cane ed i piatti da lavare


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde  che per pensare deve stare sola


Dove abiti?


----------



## perplesso (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde  che per pensare deve stare sola


non deve stare sola perchè deve pensare.

vuole stare sola perchè la tua sola vista le fa schifo.      ficcatelo in quella testa.

ma tanto so che sto parlando al vento


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non puoi uscire come fa lei? Ma che hai fatto un Voto ? Sulle amicizie che vuol dire che le tue storiche amicizie son consolidate ? te ne fai ANCHE di nuove non c'è mica un numero fisso di amici oltre il quale si commette reato? Bender non puoi continuare a vivere così, tu, il cane ed i piatti da lavare


e cosa dovrei fare uscire da solo? perché i miei amici  se escono sono tutti in coppia e con bambini, dovrei girovagare per il lungo mare .  lei esce perché questa sua amica che è quella famosa che gli diceva che non era possibile che lei avesse avuto una sola persona che doveva fare nuove esperienze ora da quando sa che è in crisi la porta sempre fuori e prima di uscire si cambia 2 vestiti minimo , pensare che 2 settimane fa mi ha detto alla gente non sembra neanche vero che siamo in crisi tutti che ti vogliono aiutare e dire la loro e penso che si riferisse anche a lei, che ha sempre criticato perché non la chiamava più


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei fare uscire da solo? perché i miei amici  se escono sono tutti in coppia e con bambini, dovrei girovagare per il lungo mare .  lei esce perché questa sua amica che è quella famosa che gli diceva che non era possibile che lei avesse avuto una sola persona che doveva fare nuove esperienze ora da quando sa che è in crisi la porta sempre fuori e prima di uscire si cambia 2 vestiti minimo , pensare che 2 settimane fa mi ha detto alla gente non sembra neanche vero che siamo in crisi tutti che ti vogliono aiutare e dire la loro e penso che si riferisse anche a lei, che ha sempre criticato perché non la chiamava più


Hai paura di uscire solo? Comunque questi storici amici anche se ammogliati avranno la,possibilità una sera ogni tot di uscire senza mogli ... Spero


----------



## Bender (30 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai paura di uscire solo? Comunque questi storici amici anche se ammogliati avranno la,possibilità una sera ogni tot di uscire senza mogli ... Spero


ma si posso sia uscire solo che con loro era per dire che la vedo dura a fare nuove amicizie, poi se esco solo anche solo quando porto il cane mi prende una tristezza paurosa fortuna che faccio dei giri dove non c'è anima viva


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma si posso sia uscire solo che con loro era per dire che la vedo dura a fare nuove amicizie, poi se esco solo anche solo quando porto il cane mi prende una tristezza paurosa fortuna che faccio dei giri dove non c'è anima viva


Pure i giri dove non vedi nessuno ...


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma si posso sia uscire solo che con loro era per dire che la vedo dura a fare nuove amicizie, poi se esco solo anche solo quando porto il cane mi prende una tristezza paurosa fortuna che faccio dei giri dove non c'è anima viva



Bender, credimi e credici.

Ti sei costruito una vita che più che una vita sembra una gabbia.

La stragrande maggioranza delle persone in un paese civile (e passatemi il termine) come l'Italia, per quanto ti sembri strano:

continua a conoscere persone anche oltre i 30 anni
non tutti le persone che si conoscono sono coppie asfittiche
molte tra le persone che si conoscono si ricordano che sei astemio/allergico ai cincillà/fedele seguace di Quelo

Sei in una gabbia.
Te la sei costruita attorno da solo, anche se di certo aiutato da fidanzatina e amicizie guaste come ormai guasto è il vostro rapporto.

Il mondo è MIGLIORE di quello che pensi.

Uscendo da dove ti trovi adesso, non c'è un deserto di spine, ma c'è un POSTO CHE PUO' ESSERE INFINITAMENTE MIGLIORE.

Tu non hai bisogno solo di coraggio.
Tu, quello che non sai, è che NON TI SERVE TUTTO IL CORAGGIO CHE CREDI, perchè la vita è MOLTO più succulenta e allegra di quella che pensi.

'azzarola.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender, credimi e credici.
> 
> Ti sei costruito una vita che più che una vita sembra una gabbia.
> 
> ...



E *NON* sto dicendo che ti devi suicidare 
(Permettimi di sdrammatizzare un pò.)

Penso che hai fatto breccia in parecchi cuori qua dentro, e ti strapazzaremmo tutti volentieri fino a che non ti vediamo riprendere in mano la tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender, credimi e credici.
> 
> Ti sei costruito una vita che più che una vita sembra una gabbia.
> 
> ...


:up:
Soprattutto 'azzarola!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender.... non puoi fare altro che accettare la fine di questa relazione. non credo che ci siano altri modi per dirtelo.


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2013)

ieri prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che vuole andare per conto suo perché la stesso troppo così cerca di stare fuori ma non basta e poi mi vede che sto male, così ho provato a dirgli che gli avrei parlato il minimo indispensabile e che non gli chiedevo più dove andava e quando pensava di tornare, ieri sera è tornata a mezzanotte e trovandomi che dormivo mi ha chiesto come mai ed è rimasta sorpresa, penso che se la lasci stare magari si calma un po', ora dice che è solo molto arrabbiata e che non sente alcun rimorso, infatti mi ha detto >vedi tu  piangi e io sono arrabbiata<


----------



## Annuccia (31 Agosto 2013)

passante ha detto:


> niente, non ce la faccio a leggere. in bocca al lupo, sinceramente.


mi associo...

mi fermo qui anche io...


----------



## MK (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che vuole andare per conto suo perché la stesso troppo così cerca di stare fuori ma non basta e poi mi vede che sto male, così ho provato a dirgli che gli avrei parlato il minimo indispensabile *e che non gli chiedevo più dove andava e quando pensava di tornare*, ieri sera è tornata a mezzanotte e trovandomi che dormivo mi ha chiesto come mai ed è rimasta sorpresa, penso che se la lasci stare magari si calma un po', ora dice che è solo molto arrabbiata e che non sente alcun rimorso, infatti mi ha detto >vedi tu  piangi e io sono arrabbiata<


Al di là del "gli/le" che mi appesantisce la lettura. Non hai una vita tua al di fuori di questo rapporto. E' dipendendenza non amore. Prova a rileggerti. Col lavoro ci sono novità?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.ho 29 anni e ho avuto solo una grande storia d'amore nella mia vita <che è durata> 13 anni.
> Convivio con la mia fidanzata da 2 anni da una settimana so per certo che si sente e si vede con una persona.
> Abbiamo litigato un mese fa circa.Perché la trascuravo,mi sono arreso a mani basse
> Perché aveva ragione e mi sono impegnato Per esserle più vicino,poi dopo una settimana mi chiede come sto perché mi vedeva meno giù di morale e dice che il mio pentimento durava poco e tornavo come prima,li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano
> ...


Una che, per puro principio, vuole spendere soldi per un affitto solo per non vivere nella casa dei suoceri, con la situazione economica attuale in cui ti fanno pagare anche l'aria che respiri, andrebbe sfanculata subito. Giusto per farle capire le cose importanti della vita...
Questa è una tipa che non apprezza il valore delle cose, figurati quello dei sentimenti.
Condoglianze. :blank:


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi associo...
> 
> mi fermo qui anche io...


ma no.....vai pure avanti col la lettura del 3d,chè poi migliora


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma no.....vai pure avanti col la lettura del 3d,chè poi migliora


Fomenti illusioni ...perché ??!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che vuole andare per conto suo perché la stesso troppo così cerca di stare fuori ma non basta e poi mi vede che sto male, così ho provato a dirgli che gli avrei parlato il minimo indispensabile e che non gli chiedevo più dove andava e quando pensava di tornare, ieri sera è tornata a mezzanotte e trovandomi che dormivo mi ha chiesto come mai ed è rimasta sorpresa, penso che se la lasci stare magari si calma un po', ora dice che è solo molto arrabbiata e che non sente alcun rimorso, infatti mi ha detto >vedi tu  piangi e io sono arrabbiata<


Ecco la prossima volta non ti ci far trovare a casa dormì fuori, da un amico, da un'amica, in un albergo, in un ostello ma non farti trovare ...sarebbe ora ..


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco la prossima volta non ti ci far trovare a casa dormì fuori, da un amico, da un'amica, in un albergo, in un ostello ma non farti trovare ...sarebbe ora ..


potrebbe essere una buona idea, già una volta non mi ha trovato a casa perché ero a fare la spesa e mi ha chiamato per sapere dov'ero. solo che non so che scusa usare, da dire a chi mi ospita e poi sarebbe solo per una notte, bo vedremo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> potrebbe essere una buona idea, già una volta non mi ha trovato a casa perché ero a fare la spesa e mi ha chiamato per sapere dov'ero. solo che non so che scusa usare, da dire a chi mi ospita e poi sarebbe solo per una notte, bo vedremo


Non serve una strategia. Il 99% delle donne quando ha deciso di lasciare un uomo non torna indietro, ci ha già pensato bene prima di dirlo.
Esci e vivi. 
E' ricominciato il campionato. Al peggio (se non trovi altre risorse) vai allo stadio con un  ***club.


----------



## Bender (31 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non serve una strategia. Il 99% delle donne quando ha deciso di lasciare un uomo non torna indietro, ci ha già pensato bene prima di dirlo.
> Esci e vivi.
> E' ricominciato il campionato. Al peggio (se non trovi altre risorse) vai allo stadio con un  ***club.


è questo il problema, se quando ci state pensando avreste parlato, lo avreste detto chiaro che era un ipotesi noi avremmo almeno la possibilità di prendere provvedimenti, invece quando lo sai ormai ti senti dire è troppo tardi non c'è niente da fare.
ed è sempre così, ma non puoi vivere tutta la vita in perenne allerta, se no poi sei morboso e vivi male, nell'insicurezza perenne.
è solo una mia idea ,ma perché tutti dicono che la storia più bella è sempre la prossima quella che viene dopo, a mè sembra un meccanismo di auto compiacimento, lo vedo in molte coppie di amici, ma anche conoscenti conoscenti e parenti, arrivati tra i 30/35 anni la società dice che è ora di sistemarsi te lo dicono tutti ai vari matrimoni >i prossimi siete voi< bè a mè sembra che quando sei vicino a quell'età ti affretti e ti fai andare bene un po' tutto, tante persone che hanno avuto storie importanti che sono durate dai 6 anni in su subito dopo incontrano quello giusto e si buttano nel matrimonio dopo solo un anno o meno ancora in piena fase iniziale di innamoramento, che dovrebbe durare al massimo 3 anni


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> 1)è questo il problema, se quando ci state pensando avreste parlato, lo avreste detto chiaro che era un ipotesi noi avremmo almeno la possibilità di prendere provvedimenti, invece quando lo sai ormai ti senti dire è troppo tardi non c'è niente da fare.
> ed è sempre così, ma non puoi vivere tutta la vita in perenne allerta, se no poi sei morboso e vivi male, nell'insicurezza perenne.
> 
> 
> ...


1) Non c'è ragione di parlare finché non si sa quello che si vuole. Se si decide di restare si parla.
2) Cosa dicono tante persone non ha molta importanza: si dicono banalità anche per dir qualcosa.
Certamente dopo un periodo di conoscenza, c'è l'aspettativa che le coppie scelgano se fare sul serio o no.
I tempi di durata dell'innamoramento sono argomento per riempire giornali e conversazioni quando si ha poco da dire.


Vai alla partita?:mrgreen:


----------



## dimmidinò (1 Settembre 2013)

cavoli, mi sono persa! ci vorrebbe qualcuno incaricato a fare dei riassunti ogni tot pagine!

ma che significa che non si sono mai visti perchè lui abita a 300km? ma non si erano visti a londra? 

vabbè, cambia poco..
cmq bender, adesso che vi lascerete prova a non trovartene un'altra di quella serie.. per il tuo bene sai.. anche se so che è quello che succederà.. ma boh, che almeno ti serva per capire ciò di cui hai davvero bisogno..

auguri.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

...Non condivido il suo atteggiamento... ma dai.. è comprensibile che sia a terra...
Solo mi sembra assurdo che nessuno dei suoi amici lo tiri fuori di casa... Non è che se si è in coppia o con dei bimbi non si vedono più gli amici e non si possono aiutare in un momento di sconforto... 

Dai tenerone! tieni duro... 

un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde che per pensare deve stare sola


Troppo pilotata? Beh almeno piloteresti tu, invece di lasciarti andare alla deriva come stai facendo. Quello che stai facendo tu è l'unica bestemmia che riconosco e condanno: non apprezzare il valore della propria vita e non viverla, non scegliere.
Ti rintani nel guscio come la lumaca.
Ma sei un ominide con uno scheletro, ci sarà un motivo per cui lo abbiamo.


----------



## JON (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato e mi ha detto che vuole andare per conto suo perché la stesso troppo così cerca di stare fuori ma non basta e poi mi vede che sto male, così ho provato a dirgli che gli avrei parlato il minimo indispensabile e che non gli chiedevo più dove andava e quando pensava di tornare, ieri sera è tornata a mezzanotte e trovandomi che dormivo mi ha chiesto come mai ed è rimasta sorpresa, penso che se la lasci stare magari si calma un po', ora dice che è solo molto arrabbiata e che non sente alcun rimorso, infatti mi ha detto >vedi tu  piangi e io sono arrabbiata<


Bender, nessuno riuscirà a convincerti visto che hai al momento il cervello blindato dalla tue stesse debolezze. Pensa che contraddizione....ma questa ti farà un culo che nemmeno immagini e non perché è cattiva, ma inaffidabile, prima di tutto per se stessa.

Spero per te che lo capirai prima che sia troppo tardi, comprendo che se non ti ci rompi la testa non lo capisci. Magari non ti legare troppo le mani nel frattempo.


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ...Non condivido il suo atteggiamento... ma dai.. è comprensibile che sia a terra...
> Solo mi sembra assurdo che nessuno dei suoi amici lo tiri fuori di casa... Non è che se si è in coppia o con dei bimbi non si vedono più gli amici e non si possono aiutare in un momento di sconforto...
> 
> Dai tenerone! tieni duro...
> ...


non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
non capisco come fa a essere così serena, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
> non capisco come fa a essere così serena, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè


Io non credo che per lei tu non sia stato importante... Solo ora è in una fase diversa dalla tua... Si sente più forte...probabilmente anche lei prima o poi avrà un crollo. Ma, in questo momento, anche se ti sembra troppo difficile dovresti spostare la tua attenzione su te stesso.. Non su di lei... è te che devi tirare su.... sei tu che sei a terra non lei....
Anche se ti sembra impossibile lei vuole stare per conto suo e tu non puoi fare altro che cominciare a ricosctruire te stesso... è l'unica cosa che puoi fare... Rimettere insieme i tuoi pezzi... 

non hai degli amici, delle conoscenze, dei parenti in un'altra città? Cambiare aria potrebbe farti bene...


----------



## Anais (2 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che per lei tu non sia stato importante... Solo ora è in una fase diversa dalla tua... Si sente più forte...probabilmente anche lei prima o poi avrà un crollo. Ma, in questo momento, anche se ti sembra troppo difficile dovresti spostare la tua attenzione su te stesso.. Non su di lei... è te che devi tirare su.... sei tu che sei a terra non lei....
> Anche se ti sembra impossibile lei vuole stare per conto suo e tu non puoi fare altro che cominciare a ricosctruire te stesso... è l'unica cosa che puoi fare... Rimettere insieme i tuoi pezzi...
> 
> non hai degli amici, delle conoscenze, dei parenti in un'altra città? Cambiare aria potrebbe farti bene...


Concordo.
Ma prima deve dire a lei di andarsene di casa. 
Ci manca anche che esca lui e rimanga lei!


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma prima deve dire a lei di andarsene di casa.
> Ci manca anche che esca lui e rimanga lei!



Condivido Anais, per qualche giorno però potrebbe anche lasciare ancora correre... In questo momento lui non ce la farebbe ad affrontare anche quello... io andrei via e le direi di lasciar libera casa nel giro di pochi giorni.


----------



## Calipso (2 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Condivido Anais, per qualche giorno però potrebbe anche lasciare ancora correre... In questo momento lui non ce la farebbe ad affrontare anche quello... io andrei via e le direi di lasciar libera casa nel giro di pochi giorni.


così si eviterebbe il trauma delle valigie etc. etc...


----------



## Anais (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
> non capisco come fa a essere così serena, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè


Adesso lei ti pare più baldanzosa, perchè è quella che sta prendendo una decisione. 
Tu la stai subendo.
Ma davvero non è detto che fra qualche mese, anche lei cominci ad accusare la scelta e ripensi ai 13 anni passati con te e magari ci saranno anche momenti di ripensamenti.
A me comunque sembra prioritario che lei se ne vada da casa tua, non potete continuare a vivere insieme in queste condizioni.


----------



## Anais (2 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> così si eviterebbe il trauma delle valigie etc. etc...


Si, hai ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
> non capisco come fa a essere così serena, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, *vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè*


no, vuol dire che la stoffa è logora e si vede l'ordito. Per lei la vostra storia è finita ma capisce che non lo è per te. Lasciala andare, avrete tutti e due un ricordo migliore, un domani. Certo che si ricorderà di te, sei stato il suo primo amore, la prima storia importante.


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sembra una cosa troppo pilotata, andare a fare nuove amicizie e poi i pochi amici che ho sono una rete consolidata e non ci sono mai state new entry, per ora aspetto, stasera è uscita di nuovo sono 3 giorni che fa così esce alla mattina va al lavoro finisce alle 13 e poi tra una cosa e l'altra arriva alle 23 i preparo cena e mangio solo poi quando torna chiedo spiegazioni e si arrabbia, è vero che mi avverte per messaggio ma a tratti del tipo vado in giro per negozi con le amiche torno per le 18, abbiamo deciso che facciamo un aperitivo arrivo per le 20, andiamo a mangiare fuori ciao scusa. poi se dico qualcosa mi risponde  che per pensare deve stare sola



ma infatti deve essere una cosa pilotata, nel senso che devi provare a cambiare strada
sei felice così? no, e allora prova a cambiare
ad es. potresti approfittare della fine delle vacanze per iscriverti ad un corso professionale per adulti, ce ne sono tanti di tutti i tipi
non è bene che non lavori e stai a casa a rimuginare...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
> non capisco come fa a essere così serena, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè


Ma non cancella nessun ricordo solo che ti ha detto e soprattutto fatto capire che la vostra relazione la considera finita, quindi la cosa migliore è che lei trovi un altro luogo dove vivere e tu ti metta in testa di pensare a te ed al tuo futuro. Gli amici sono importanti in certi momenti, non puoi stare sempre solo a pensare e ripensare, basta vai oltre


----------



## MK (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè


Ussignur, magari ci penserà. Quando la storia sarà chiusa però


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo sa nessuno dei mie amici, la volta scorsa per aiutarmi ,mi hanno fatto stare peggio, volevo stare per conto mio e erano sempre li a cercarmi. mentre invece alcune sue amiche ne sembrano molto felici, forse perché ogni invito a andare da qualche parte è bene accetto e non né manca nessuno.
> *non capisco come fa a essere così serena*, non che gli auguro di star male ,ma come si fa a cancellare 13 anni di ricordi senza un pò di nostalgia e rimorsi, vuol dire che per lei non sono stato importante e tra pochi mesi non si ricorderà più di mè



Bender, lei è già "oltre".
Anche se le parole definitive non sono state pronunciate, voi non siete assieme, mi dispiace dirtelo...
Lei sta ancora lottando con se stessa, ma ogni briciola di lei le dice che tra voi è finita.

E tutta la rabbia e il dispiacere di non riuscire a gestire questa fine, le sta scaricando su di te, perchè non sa come altro fare (non la scuso, non dovrebbe farlo, ma penso proprio che sia così).

Sei stato senza dubbio importantissimo per lei, impossibile che 13 anni non siano importanti.

ma al momento, proprio perchè non riesce a mettere la parola "fine" in maniera decisa e da adulta, questa fine diventa così amara, rabbiosa, priva di rispetto.

proprio per questo sente questo bisogno di starti lontano, questo fastidio.

Non c'è nulla che tu possa fare per evitare che le parole fatidiche vengano pronunciate.
Vorrei poterti convincere che chiudere il prima possibile sarebbe la cosa migliore, ma sono convinta che non mi daresti mai ascolto.

Ripeto solo quello che ho già detto: il mondo è MOLTO meglio di come te lo immagini.
Molto. E senza di lei, sarà anche migliore, perchè non c'è nulla per soffocare, quanto un rapporto di coppia marcio e finito.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, vuol dire che la stoffa è logora e si vede l'ordito. Per lei la vostra storia è finita ma capisce che non lo è per te. Lasciala andare, avrete tutti e due un ricordo migliore, un domani. Certo che si ricorderà di te, sei stato il suo primo amore, la prima storia importante.



non avevo letto, concordo appieno.


----------



## Bender (2 Settembre 2013)

*uno spiraglio di luce*

oggi mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio chiedendomi più volte se avevo contattato lui, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, poi scoppia a piangere e mi dice che non si è fatto più sentire da 3 giorni e ha scritto in bacheca su facebook delle cose sull'essere dei falsi sentimenti e troppo mielosi, così ho potuto abbracciarla e consolarla un po', abbiamo parlato era triste perché tutti la trattano così io gli ho fatto notare che ci sono sempre stato  e così mi ha dato ragione, forse qualcosa sta cambiando, sempre che lui non si faccia risentire a breve


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio chiedendomi più volte se avevo contattato lui, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, poi scoppia a piangere e mi dice che non si è fatto più sentire da 3 giorni e ha scritto in bacheca su facebook delle cose sull'essere dei falsi sentimenti e troppo mielosi, così ho potuto abbracciarla e consolarla un po', abbiamo parlato era triste perché tutti la trattano così io gli ho fatto notare che ci sono sempre stato  e così mi ha dato ragione, forse qualcosa sta cambiando, sempre che lui non si faccia risentire a breve


Bender, non solo ti invito a cambiare nick, ma ti darei tanti di quei calci in culo che ora che non riscendi ti tocca pure di portarti i panini.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender, non solo ti invito a cambiare nick, ma ti darei tanti di quei calci in culo che ora che non riscendi ti tocca pure di portarti i panini.


mettiti in fila che qui c'è la coda


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio chiedendomi più volte se avevo contattato lui, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, poi scoppia a piangere e mi dice che non si è fatto più sentire da 3 giorni e ha scritto in bacheca su facebook delle cose sull'essere dei falsi sentimenti e troppo mielosi, così ho potuto abbracciarla e consolarla un po', abbiamo parlato era triste perché tutti la trattano così io gli ho fatto notare che ci sono sempre stato  e così mi ha dato ragione, forse qualcosa sta cambiando, sempre che lui non si faccia risentire a breve


Non sta cambiando nulla, piangeva per lui ... Hai compreso, per lui ... Tu sei un caro amico che l'ha consolata, ammirevole ma non vedo spiragli ... O Madonna mia bender te ti devi fa na nottata di sesso sfrenato( con un'altra)  figliolo bello se no non ne esci :sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sta cambiando nulla, piangeva per lui ... Hai compreso, per lui ... Tu sei un caro amico che l'ha consolata, ammirevole ma non vedo spiragli ... O Madonna mia bender te ti devi fa na nottata di sesso sfrenato( con un'altra)  figliolo bello se no non ne esci :sbatti:


Quoto


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sta cambiando nulla, piangeva per lui ... Hai compreso, per lui ... Tu sei un caro amico che l'ha consolata, ammirevole ma non vedo spiragli ... O Madonna mia bender te ti devi fa na nottata di sesso sfrenato( con un'altra) figliolo bello se no non ne esci :sbatti:


quoto


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio chiedendomi più volte se avevo contattato lui, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, poi scoppia a piangere e mi dice che non si è fatto più sentire da 3 giorni e ha scritto in bacheca su facebook delle cose sull'essere dei falsi sentimenti e troppo mielosi, così ho potuto abbracciarla e consolarla un po', abbiamo parlato era triste perché tutti la trattano così io gli ho fatto notare che ci sono sempre stato e così mi ha dato ragione, forse qualcosa sta cambiando, sempre che lui non si faccia risentire a breve


Ma ti rendi conto?
 La stai consolando per un altro. 
Non è normale. 
E'follia pura.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha fatto l'interrogatorio chiedendomi più volte se avevo contattato lui, ma io non l'ho mai fatto, poi scoppia a piangere e mi dice che non si è fatto più sentire da 3 giorni e ha scritto in bacheca su facebook delle cose sull'essere dei falsi sentimenti e troppo mielosi, così ho potuto abbracciarla e consolarla un po', abbiamo parlato era triste perché tutti la trattano così io gli ho fatto notare che ci sono sempre stato  e così mi ha dato ragione, forse qualcosa sta cambiando, sempre che lui non si faccia risentire a breve


Bender senza troppi giri di parole,senza offesa alcuna,sei proprio una grande coglione!Sei una merda d'uomo,questa piange per l'altro e tu scrivi spiragli di luce?Mi raccomando in futuro preparati a fargli un bel bidè rinfrescante dopo che qualche bel magrebino gli avrà martoriato violentemente quel culo da babbuina in calore che si ritrova.Sei la vergogna della categoria maschile!FATTI CURARE!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender senza troppi giri di parole,senza offesa alcuna,sei proprio una grande coglione!Sei una merda d'uomo,questa piange per l'altro e tu scrivi spiragli di luce?Mi raccomando in futuro preparati a fargli un bel bidè rinfrescante dopo che qualche bel magrebino gli avrà martoriato violentemente quel culo da babbuina in calore che si ritrova.Sei la vergogna della categoria maschile!FATTI CURARE!


buongiorno Oscù :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

*Stambecco malato-*

Bender scusa Oscu'...perche'e'stato troppo generico.......fai cosi',buttati da un ponte,impiccati...vedi tu insomma.Perche'come uomo sei messo male....


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bender scusa Oscu'...perche'e'stato troppo generico.......fai cosi',buttati da un ponte,impiccati...vedi tu insomma.Perche'come uomo sei messo male....



Ciao

hai un problema con il gender ... ?

ti fa sentire "sminuito" che vi siano uomini come Bender?

non so, non è la prima volta, che mi sfiora questo pensiero,

mentre ti leggo ... 

comunque ... evita, evita proprio certe esternazioni! cavolo! 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai un problema con il gender ... ?
> 
> ...


Ti quoto, sienne!
Non è una questione di genere. Una persona che dipende così da un'altra ha bisogno di aiuto, a prescindere dal fatto che sia uomo o donna.
Purtroppo, c'è un luogo comune (sarà del 1851?) per cui se è una donna a dipendere può essere anche normale, mentre se lo è un uomo, apriti cielo! Non è un uomo!
Le debolezze appartengono a tutti noi, uomini e donne.
C'è da dire, forse, che la compagna di Bender non è furba come Lothar...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

no, ma a voi sembra normale consola una persona che sta male per un altro?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Di certo se una persona non rientra in quello che sono i nostri canoni non dà comunque l'autorizzazione ad essere trattata in questa maniera.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

beh ... sinceramente lo capisco. 
io cosa ho fatto di diverso? 

ho consolato il mio compagno, che mi ha tradito ... 

sienne


----------



## ilnikko (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti quoto, sienne!
> Non è una questione di genere. Una persona che dipende così da un'altra ha bisogno di aiuto, a prescindere dal fatto che sia uomo o donna.
> Purtroppo, c'è un luogo comune (sarà del 1851?) per cui se è una donna a dipendere può essere anche normale, mentre se lo è un uomo, apriti cielo! Non è un uomo!
> Le debolezze appartengono a tutti noi, uomini e donne.
> C'è da dire, forse, che la compagna di Bender non è furba come Lothar...


Sono pienamente d'accordo a meta' 
a parte la dipendenza,secondo me c'è solo da prendere atto di cose che piu' evidenti non potrebbero essere,manca solo veramente che lo cacci da casa sua. Lo sconcerto maggiore è che 'sto figliolo a 29 anni continua a menzionare coppie di amici con figli che lo "incitano" sulla retta via e lui si sente in ritardo con l'orologio biologico....bo'


----------



## viola di mare (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma a voi sembra normale consola una persona che sta male per un altro?


no non è normale e che Bender non stia bene l'abbiamo capito tutti, inoltre secondo me questo atteggiamento da zerbino pronto a raccogliere ogni briciola lei gli lanci non la riporterà a lui, ma anzi definitivamente lei se ne andrà e francamente meglio così, hanno nemmeno trent'anni, avoja a fregature :mrgreen:


13 anni sono tanti, ma hanno un diverso valore per ognuno di loro...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no non è normale e che Bender non stia bene l'abbiamo capito tutti, inoltre secondo me questo atteggiamento da zerbino pronto a raccogliere ogni briciola lei gli lanci non la riporterà a lui, ma anzi definitivamente lei se ne andrà e francamente meglio così, hanno nemmeno trent'anni, avoja a fregature :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 13 anni sono tanti, ma hanno un diverso valore per ognuno di loro...


concordo


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh ... sinceramente lo capisco.
> io cosa ho fatto di diverso?
> ...


Ciao

aggiungo ... che però stava male, per come si era perso e affari suoi. 

ma forse, lui ... la consola per vari motivi che forse neanche realizza ...
per rendersi consapevole, che è finita veramente e che la deve lasciare andare
o per starle ancora un po' vicino, perché gli fa paura l'idea di stare senza di lei 
o perché spera di riconquistarla 
ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender senza troppi giri di parole,senza offesa alcuna,sei proprio una grande coglione!Sei una merda d'uomo,questa piange per l'altro e tu scrivi spiragli di luce?Mi raccomando in futuro preparati a fargli un bel bidè rinfrescante dopo che qualche bel magrebino gli avrà martoriato violentemente quel culo da babbuina in calore che si ritrova.*Sei la vergogna della categoria maschile*!FATTI CURARE!



ma più che altro della categoria degli innamorati senza...vabbè, con poche speranze!


----------



## viola di mare (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aggiungo ... che però stava male, per come si era perso e affari suoi.
> 
> ...



cara sienne, hai ragione però lui si deve arrendere, lei le motivazioni gliele sta dando tutte e lui si rifiuta di accettare la realtà


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma più che altro della categoria degli innamorati senza...vabbè, con poche speranze!


Che visione romantica,e solo un PORO Coglione!


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che visione romantica,e solo un PORO Coglione!



lo è adesso perchè ancora la ama
è troppo presto, il tempo è galantuomo!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> lo è adesso perchè ancora la ama
> è troppo presto, il tempo è galantuomo!



il punto è che non ama se stesso...


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che non ama se stesso...




:up:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che non ama se stesso...



già!
però pensa, a 30 anni un uomo che non lavora, non per scelta ovviamente, come deve sentirsi
veramente, è in una situazione piuttosto difficile


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!
> però pensa, a 30 anni un uomo che non lavora, non per scelta ovviamente, come deve sentirsi
> veramente, è in una situazione piuttosto difficile


Ma io non lo metto in dubbio. 
però l'amor proprio o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai... non è che prima o poi lo trovi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bender senza troppi giri di parole,senza offesa alcuna,sei proprio una grande coglione!Sei una merda d'uomo,questa piange per l'altro e tu scrivi spiragli di luce?Mi raccomando in futuro preparati a fargli un bel bidè rinfrescante dopo che qualche bel magrebino gli avrà martoriato violentemente quel culo da babbuina in calore che si ritrova.Sei la vergogna della categoria maschile!FATTI CURARE!


Ma perchè?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Presidfent*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma perchè?


Orgoglio e dignità,dignità e orgoglio!Ma le donne vogliono uno piagnucolante con il pisello ammorbato?le donne adorano gli stronzi,adorano essere mandate affanculo quando agiscono scorrettamente,ma dai....!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Orgoglio e dignità,dignità e orgoglio!Ma le donne vogliono uno piagnucolante con il pisello ammorbato?le donne adorano gli stronzi,adorano essere mandate affanculo quando agiscono scorrettamente,ma dai....!


 Le donne amano l'uomo vero e bastardo....Bender e'checca senza palle....


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

non ho ancora letto bender ma ho visto che ha 29 anni e arriva da una relazione di 13 anni
no buono, questo ragazzo deve ancora vivere


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Le donne amano l'uomo vero e bastardo....Bender e'checca senza palle....


Zio,non mi interessa di essere amato,come uomo voglio e devo essere rispettato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh ... sinceramente lo capisco.
> io cosa ho fatto di diverso?
> ...


l'hai consolato perchè la sua amante non se lo filava più?


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Orgoglio e dignità,dignità e orgoglio!Ma le donne vogliono uno piagnucolante con il pisello ammorbato?le donne adorano gli stronzi,adorano essere mandate affanculo quando agiscono scorrettamente,ma dai....!


Ma non ha importanza cosa piaccia o vogliano (secondo te) le donne.
teoria opinabilissima comunque.
Qui il punto è che bender è un potenziale depresso e indipendentemente dalla sua fidanzata, è di sè stesso che si deve occupare.
Poi è comunque relativamente giovane, ha avuto solo questa esperienza. Si farà le ossa.


----------



## Calipso (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> già!
> però pensa, a 30 anni un uomo che non lavora, non per scelta ovviamente, come deve sentirsi
> veramente, è in una situazione piuttosto difficile




sembra quasi incredibile... ma condivido a pieno.... :mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo a meta'
> a parte la dipendenza,secondo me c'è solo da prendere atto di cose che piu' evidenti non potrebbero essere,manca solo veramente che lo cacci da casa sua. Lo sconcerto maggiore è che 'sto figliolo a 29 anni continua a menzionare coppie di amici con figli che lo "incitano" sulla retta via e lui si sente in ritardo con l'orologio biologico....bo'


Infatti io generalizzavo... 
E' evidente che quest'uomo ha dei problemi prima di tutto con se stesso e sono quelli che deve provare a risolvere...


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma non ha importanza cosa piaccia o vogliano (secondo te) le donne.
> teoria opinabilissima comunque.
> Qui il punto è che bender è un potenziale depresso e indipendentemente dalla sua fidanzata, è di sè stesso che si deve occupare.
> Poi è comunque relativamente giovane, ha avuto solo questa esperienza. Si farà le ossa.


Sono d'accordo, tranne per il fatto che a 29 anni, a mio modesto avviso, si dovrebbe essere un po' più maturi, sentimentalmente parlando...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che non ama se stesso...


Quoto il punto infatti non è quanto sia stronza lei, ma quanto lui non si stacchi da se stesso, da questa aura di vittima che si è incollato e che temo ami più di lei.... quindi o si da una mossa o si rivolge ad un ottimo e sottolineo ottimo psicogolo perché il problema non è perdere lei ma trovare ( e nonritrovare) se stesso


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto il punto infatti non è quanto sia stronza lei, ma quanto lui non si stacchi da se stesso, da questa aura di vittima che si è incollato e che temo ami più di lei.... quindi o si da una mossa o si rivolge ad un ottimo e sottolineo ottimo psicogolo perché il problema non è perdere lei ma trovare ( e nonritrovare) se stesso



esatto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Ma non ha importanza cosa piaccia o vogliano (secondo te) le donne.
> teoria opinabilissima comunque.
> Qui il punto è che bender è un potenziale depresso e indipendentemente dalla sua fidanzata, è di sè stesso che si deve occupare.
> Poi è comunque relativamente giovane, ha avuto solo questa esperienza. Si farà le ossa.


Se continua così' se farà tante pippe....!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se continua così' se farà tante pippe....!


Tu dici? C'è chi a certi livelli pratica l'astinenza  s'ha da sveglia' ma di testa poi verrà il resto


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu dici? C'è chi a certi livelli pratica l'astinenza  s'ha da sveglia' ma di testa poi verrà il resto


Fiammetta a 30anni se porgi sempre l'altra chiappa vuol dì che te piace..............!Fidati io conosco il mondo...!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta a 30anni se porgi sempre l'altra chiappa vuol dì che te piace..............!Fidati io conosco il mondo...!


Ah su questo sono in assoluto accordo con te ...Bender si danna e ci gode ' ( poco o tanto non saprei) in caso contrari si sarebbe disimpegnato da mo'


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma io non lo metto in dubbio.
> però l'amor proprio o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai... non è che prima o poi lo trovi


Concordo con le osservazioni di Sienne.
A te chiedo: uno ritrova amor proprio sentendosi dare del coglione o essendo invitato a buttarsi da un ponte in un forum?


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con le osservazioni di Sienne.
> A te chiedo: uno ritrova amor proprio sentendosi dare del coglione o essendo invitato a buttarsi da un ponte in un forum?



gli ho dato del coglione per caso?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con le osservazioni di Sienne.
> A te chiedo: uno ritrova amor proprio sentendosi dare del coglione o essendo invitato a buttarsi da un ponte in un forum?


Meglio compatirlo?30 suonati?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> cara sienne, hai ragione però lui si deve arrendere, lei le motivazioni gliele sta dando tutte e lui si rifiuta di accettare la realtà



Ciao

non abbiamo tutti gli stessi tempi.
in più, lui ha delle vere difficoltà ad immaginarsi le cose, 
anche un pochino diverse da come li vede. 

da un lato, mi fa tenerezza ... dall'altro, andrei a dargli una pedata - con bontà. 

comunque, piano piano ... volendo o non, se ne renderà conto,
che il mondo e la sua vita continuano ... che non accade proprio nulla. 
che sta tutto nelle sue mani ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con le osservazioni di Sienne.
> A te chiedo: uno ritrova amor proprio sentendosi dare del coglione o essendo invitato a buttarsi da un ponte in un forum?


Uno quand'è così l'amor proprio non lo ritrova proprio perchè non l'ha mai posseduto.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno quand'è così l'amor proprio non lo ritrova proprio perchè non l'ha mai posseduto.



Ciao

il ragazzo ... uomo ... ragazzo ... uomo ....

si deve solo svegliare ... mi sembra che viva più che altro
sotto una campana di vetro ... non si rende conto, che esistono tante cose ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il ragazzo ... uomo ... ragazzo ... uomo ....
> 
> ...


Mi spiace ma no.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il ragazzo ... uomo ... ragazzo ... uomo ....
> 
> ...


Ciao.A 30 non ti puoi permettere di essere bimbo.Devi prendere la vita fra le tue mani e andare.....


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma no.



Ciao

mmmhhh quasi quasi scommetterei ... 
ma l'osservazione potrebbe durare anni ... forse. 

comunque ... non lo do' per "spacciato" ... 

mi spiace ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Magari ha solo un'indole sottomessa. O in questo periodo della sua vita è disposto ad accettare tutto questo e (inconsapevolmente e inconsciamente) ne trae piacere. Oppure se non ne trae piacere, non è una sofferenza tale da indurlo a reagire "da uomo" (che cosa significhi reagire "da uomo", poi, è tutto da vedere...).


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh quasi quasi scommetterei ...
> ma l'osservazione potrebbe durare anni ... forse.
> ...



Ciao? Sienne?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.A 30 non ti puoi permettere di essere bimbo.Devi prendere la vita fra le tue mani e andare.....



Ciao

dove sta il papiro, con le regole di cosa bisogna sapere quando, quanto e come?

io gli farei fare un viaggio ... bello lungo. 
che vada a vedere, che il mondo va oltre quelle quattro mura ... 

certo, vi è il rischio, che ... va boh ... ultimamente ho la lingua "amara".
lascio stare ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciao? Sienne?



sry ... :mrgreen: ... come vedi ... me lo fai ricordare, 
non mi dai per spacciata ... :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh quasi quasi scommetterei ...
> ma l'osservazione potrebbe durare anni ... forse.
> ...


Il "problema" è che ha avuto solo lei come donna. Da quando è un ragazzino.
Per cui è immaturo sentimentalmente ed è la sua prima botta! Mettici in più che di carattere deve essere un uomo mite e pantofolaio, che stava bene nel suo bozzolino e tutto si complica.
L'aggravante è l'età che invece ora ha e onestamente fossi in lui non trascurerei lo stato d'animo in cui si trova, ripeto...ci può anche essere una prediscposizione alla depressione.
Bender, secondo me devi sfogarti con i tuoi genitori, vedrai che sapranno consigliarti ed aiutarti a gestire il tutto.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il "problema" è che ha avuto solo lei come donna. Da quando è un ragazzino.
> Per cui è immaturo sentimentalmente ed è la sua prima botta! Mettici in più che di carattere deve essere un uomo mite e pantofolaio, che stava bene nel suo bozzolino e tutto si complica.
> L'aggravante è l'età che invece ora ha e onestamente fossi in lui non trascurerei lo stato d'animo in cui si trova, ripeto...ci può anche essere una prediscposizione alla depressione.
> Bender, secondo me devi sfogarti con i tuoi genitori, vedrai che sapranno consigliarti ed aiutarti a gestire il tutto.



Ciao Anais,

si l'ho letto ... 

e ho anche letto, che una volta si è opposto ai genitori, e lo hanno fatto passare la nottata fuori. 
io vedo uno ... a qui è stato come "spezzato" la volontà di mettersi in gioco, di esporsi. 
essendo di natura mite ... ma anche un po' duro ... ci vorrà, secondo me, del tempo. 
l'importante che non si lasci andare ... e certe offese gratuite, sicuramente stanno fuori luogo! 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> gli ho dato del coglione per caso?





oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio compatirlo?30 suonati?


Compatirlo ma provare ad ascoltarlo (=leggerlo) e capire cosa vuole lui non noi.
Che dovrebbe lasciarla lui e che per noi è già finita gli è stato scritto per dieci pagine; questo punto di vista l'ha capito. Lui vuole ancora lei.
Altri utenti, che non mi va di tirare in ballo qui, hanno avuto comprensione per tradimenti più gravi e prolungati e non è stato detto loro che erano senza carattere, anzi.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao.A 30 non ti puoi permettere di essere bimbo.Devi prendere la vita fra le tue mani e andare.....


Su questo sono d'accordo, ma solo su questo, oscuro...  :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Magari ha solo un'indole sottomessa. O in questo periodo della sua vita è disposto ad accettare tutto questo e (inconsapevolmente e inconsciamente) ne trae piacere. Oppure se non ne trae piacere, non è una sofferenza tale da indurlo a reagire "da uomo" (che cosa significhi reagire "da uomo", poi, è tutto da vedere...).


Ma infatti si tratta  di reagire a prescindere, forse è come di ci tu non è indotto a farlo perché soffre meno di quanto dia a vedere ma prima o poi dovrà cambiare atteggiamento :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo, ma solo su questo, oscuro...  :smile:


Con il tempo sarai d'accordo su tutto...!


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il "problema" è che ha avuto solo lei come donna. Da quando è un ragazzino.
> Per cui è immaturo sentimentalmente ed è la sua prima botta! Mettici in più che di carattere deve essere un uomo mite e pantofolaio, che stava bene nel suo bozzolino e tutto si complica.
> L'aggravante è l'età che invece ora ha e onestamente fossi in lui non trascurerei lo stato d'animo in cui si trova, ripeto...ci può anche essere una prediscposizione alla depressione.
> Bender, secondo me devi sfogarti con i tuoi genitori, vedrai che sapranno consigliarti ed aiutarti a gestire il tutto.


Mi dispiace, Anais, ma non sono d'accordo che sia un buon consiglio quello di rivolgersi ai genitori... non credo che Bender sia così insicuro e immaturo dalla nascita... ma non voglio parlare di cose che non conosco...

Poi, dal punto di vista di una persona che vive e ha vissuto sempre un rapporto esclusivo, non credo che sia neanche questo la causa della sua immaturità sentimentale: so per certo che si può maturare sentimentalmente insieme a un'unica persona. Io credo sia un aver messo la testa sotto la sabbia e non solo di Bender ma anche della sua compagna.


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con il tempo sarai d'accordo su tutto...!


Non ci farei affidamento, fossi in te...


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non abbiamo tutti gli stessi tempi.
> in più, lui ha delle vere difficoltà ad immaginarsi le cose,
> ...


Ciao sienne,
sì, ognuno ha i suoi tempi, però l'impressione è che a lui non basterebbe una vita e, proprio perché il mondo e la vita continuano, potrebbe essere troppo tardi... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Non ci farei affidamento, fossi in te...


Oscuro ha la vista lunga....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il ragazzo ... uomo ... ragazzo ... uomo ....
> 
> ...


a 16... 17... 18... magari si può arrivare fino ai 21. Poi se non riesci ad accettare la realtà non è più un problema di essere svegli, secondo me.
Se non riesci ad amarti quel tanto da non subìre passivamente sempre tutto e chiedere pure scusa se hai bagnato con le lacrime, il problema è un altro.
Se metti te stesso in fondo alla catena alimentare, significa che il tuo livello di autostima si esprime in negativo.
Non discuto che solo a pedate nel sedere non si risolva niente: però è bene far presente a questo ragazzo che il suo comportamento non è sano.


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, Anais, ma non sono d'accordo che sia un buon consiglio quello di rivolgersi ai genitori... non credo che Bender sia così insicuro e immaturo dalla nascita... ma non voglio parlare di cose che non conosco...
> 
> Poi, dal punto di vista di una persona che vive e ha vissuto sempre un rapporto esclusivo, non credo che sia neanche questo la causa della sua immaturità sentimentale: so per certo che si può maturare sentimentalmente insieme a un'unica persona. Io credo sia un aver messo la testa sotto la sabbia e non solo di Bender ma anche della sua compagna.


Non so, però i suoi genitori sono le persone a lui più vicino e a detta sua, lui non si sfoga, nè parla con gli amici.
L'importante è che non si isoli.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

sono fermamente convinta, che ognuno fa le esperienze e cresce 
a secondo della propria natura e di ciò che l'ambiente attorno offre. 

non tutti siamo divenuti personaggi illustri ... 
non tutti abbiamo visto più di 10 paesi ... 
non tutti abbiamo letto più di 300 libri ... 
non tutti passano una vita a canto alla persona che amano ... 
ecc. 

farà le esperienze che è capace a cogliere e elaborare ... 

il bello è proprio ... che tutti assieme formiamo l'arcobaleno. 

alcuni tradiscono ... altri se ne fregano ... altri si maledicono ... altri rimangono illusi ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro ha la vista lunga....!


Ok, staremo a vedere... challenge accepted...


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a 16... 17... 18... magari si può arrivare fino ai 21. Poi se non riesci ad accettare la realtà non è più un problema di essere svegli, secondo me.
> Se non riesci ad amarti quel tanto da non subìre passivamente sempre tutto e chiedere pure scusa se hai bagnato con le lacrime, il problema è un altro.
> Se metti te stesso in fondo alla catena alimentare, significa che il tuo livello di autostima si esprime in negativo.
> Non discuto che solo a pedate nel sedere non si risolva niente: però è bene far presente a questo ragazzo che il suo comportamento non è sano.


Ciao

certo che non è sano.
ed è difficilissimo farglielo notare, visto che oltre a non vederlo, non ne soffre ... 
ciò può accadere, se non hai avuto tanti cambiamenti nella vita ... 
guarda, persino persona di 50anni hanno poi difficoltà a vedersi differenti ecc. 
e si aggrappano con tutte le forze alle cose e al passato ... 
se hanno avuto quasi solo uno scenario per tutta la loro vita. 

alcune cose, solo tramite un esperienza e con un dialogo aperto si riesce a raggiungere. 

secondo me, lui neanche coglie questo aspetto ... almeno, così mi sembra. 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sono fermamente convinta, che ognuno fa le esperienze e cresce
> a secondo della propria natura e di ciò che l'ambiente attorno offre.
> ...


Sono d'accordo, speriamo che riuscirà a farle queste esperienze...


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro ha la vista lunga....!



anche la Simy :clava:


----------



## zanna (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oscuro ha la vista lunga....!


Basta saper aspettare ... :gabinetto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che non è sano.
> ed è difficilissimo farglielo notare, visto che oltre a non vederlo, non ne soffre ...
> ...


Proprio per quello bisogna dirglilo. Sui motivi per cui si ritrova a 30 anni senza alcuna fiducia in sè e nel suo futuro non mi esprimo, possono essere i più svariati... e sarebbe meglio ne parlasse con qualcuno che lo aiuti a comprenderli e a superarli.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Proprio per quello bisogna dirglilo. Sui motivi per cui si ritrova a 30 anni senza alcuna fiducia in sè e nel suo futuro non mi esprimo, possono essere i più svariati... e sarebbe meglio ne parlasse con qualcuno che lo aiuti a comprenderli e a superarli.


Cara ...

stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ... tra altro. 
tu parti che qualcuno glielo dica,
io parto, che forse tramite l'esperienza e il tempo.

forse mi sono espressa malissimo ... pardon. 

però, a punto ... anche qui ci si può filosofare un po' su con lui ...
senza farlo sentire ancora più "strano" di quello che già si sente di suo. 
e ... va beh ... sai cosa intendo. 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il "problema" è che ha avuto solo lei come donna. Da quando è un ragazzino.
> Per cui è immaturo sentimentalmente ed è la sua prima botta! Mettici in più che di carattere deve essere un uomo mite e pantofolaio, che stava bene nel suo bozzolino e tutto si complica.
> L'aggravante è l'età che invece ora ha e onestamente fossi in lui non trascurerei lo stato d'animo in cui si trova, ripeto...ci può anche essere una prediscposizione alla depressione.
> Bender, secondo me devi sfogarti con i tuoi genitori, vedrai che sapranno consigliarti ed aiutarti a gestire il tutto.


in ogni caso a questo qui devi usare violenza.  o meglio: fare delle cose che lui vivrà come violenza,ma che qualcuno deve pur fare per lui chè sennò questo rimane lì come un gambo di sedano.

approvo chi ha scritto (ora non ricordo chi) gli farebbe bene viaggiare un pò x vedere che il mondo non è solo quello che ha conosciuto finora.

gli farebbero bene anche 4 ceffoni,ma solo per vedere se ha del sangue nelle vene,mica per menarlo


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in ogni caso a questo qui devi usare violenza.  o meglio: fare delle cose che lui vivrà come violenza,ma che qualcuno deve pur fare per lui chè sennò questo rimane lì come un gambo di sedano.
> 
> approvo chi ha scritto (ora non ricordo chi) gli farebbe bene viaggiare un pò x vedere che il mondo non è solo quello che ha conosciuto finora.
> 
> gli farebbero bene anche 4 ceffoni,ma solo per vedere se ha del sangue nelle vene,mica per menarlo


premetto che sono contro
ogni forma di violenza, 
quindi i ceffoni accantoniamoli
è lui che deve fare violenza a se stesso
è lui che deve capire che 
se non cambia qualcosa, 
rischia di tramutarsi in una mummia
ma certe cose le capisci
solo quando tocchi il fondo
ma il fondo dove c'è 
solo il buoi pesto, ed è allora
che lo spirito di sopravvivenza
ha la meglio:smile:


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

lui questa forza non ce l'ha,non la vuole avere.

ci vuole qualcuno che abbia un minimo di influenza su di lui,tanto da farsi ascoltare.

speriamo che il padre e la madre di Bender questa forza ce l'abbiano


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui questa forza non ce l'ha,*non la vuole avere.*
> 
> ci vuole qualcuno che abbia un minimo di influenza su di lui,tanto da farsi ascoltare.
> 
> speriamo che il padre e la madre di Bender questa forza ce l'abbiano


esatto, non la vuole avere
ma ciò non significa che
non la possegga ben celata
da qualche parte dentro di se
mi ripeto a mio parere il fondo
non lo ha ancora toccato
e quindi è ancora nella fase
dello stare male, ma senza avere
ben chiara l'importanza della situazione
in cui si trova
 ( in queste situazioni giocarsi la salute è un attimo)
ma ragioniamo per assurdo e se fosse
una persona sola? nel senso di non avere
parenti prossimi, o amici vicini?
lo so che è difficile, ma non impossibile
ce la può fare eccome se ce la può fare!
hai capito Bender?
ce la puoi fare: piangi, sfogati
e poi quando sarai veramente esausto
prendi un pezzettino di te 
ed osservalo per bene, e poi
pensa al modo per rimetterlo al suo posto
:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui questa forza non ce l'ha,non la vuole avere.
> 
> ci vuole qualcuno che abbia un minimo di influenza su di lui,tanto da farsi ascoltare.
> 
> speriamo che il padre e la madre di Bender questa forza ce l'abbiano


Ma non è questione di volontà. Chi dice che chiunque con volontà ed impegno può fare qualsiasi cosa purtroppo, e me ne dolgo, non dice il vero, ma qualcosa che sarebbe bello poter credere. Non siamo fatti tutti della stessa pasta.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di volontà. *Chi dice che chiunque con volontà ed impegno può fare qualsiasi cosa purtroppo, e me ne dolgo, non dice il vero, ma qualcosa che sarebbe bello poter credere*. Non siamo fatti tutti della stessa pasta.



questo è così. vero. 
ma dipende molto, da cosa si vorrebbe raggiungere.
nel caso di Bender ... è una sua predisposizione, sicuro, 
e non ne sente neanche il peso ... 
ma forse, con ambienti differenti, qualcosa intravede.
così facendo ... si esclude lui stesso ...


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in ogni caso a questo qui devi usare violenza.  o meglio: fare delle cose che lui vivrà come violenza,ma che qualcuno deve pur fare per lui chè sennò questo rimane lì come un gambo di sedano.
> 
> approvo chi ha scritto (ora non ricordo chi) gli farebbe bene viaggiare un pò x vedere che il mondo non è solo quello che ha conosciuto finora.
> 
> gli farebbero bene anche 4 ceffoni,ma solo per vedere se ha del sangue nelle vene,mica per menarlo


Ahahahah.
Tu mi fai pelare...4 ceffoni non si negano a nessuno 
Il lanciafiamme pero' e' esclusiva di Cavaliere ;-)
In parte concordo ma dovrebbe essere una persona a lui vicino, un amico, che tentasse di "risvegliarlo" da questo stato di confusione.
Mi sembra piu' che altro paralizzato dalla paura di quello che sara' il dopo...senza di lei.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ahahahah.
> Tu mi fai pelare...4 ceffoni non si negano a nessuno
> Il lanciafiamme pero' e' esclusiva di Cavaliere ;-)
> In parte concordo ma dovrebbe essere una persona a lui vicino, un amico, che tentasse di "risvegliarlo" da questo stato di confusione.
> Mi sembra piu' che altro paralizzato dalla paura di quello che sara' il dopo...senza di lei.



Ciao Anais,

è vero! ... ti quoto
almeno, così a me sembra ... 
ma è così anche di suo. 

sienne


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di volontà. Chi dice che chiunque con volontà ed impegno può fare qualsiasi cosa purtroppo, e me ne dolgo, non dice il vero, ma qualcosa che sarebbe bello poter credere. Non siamo fatti tutti della stessa pasta.


Allora piu' che volonta' diciamo che prima o poi prevarra' il senso di sopravvivenza.
Come di ce Flavia, che pianga, si disperi...fino ad essere esausto. E li capira' che non c''e' comunque soluzione se non rialzarsi e piano piano guarire.
Il dolore deve fare il suo corso.
Diciamo che se reagisce cosi' per la fine di una storia d'amore, rischia di soffrire molto nella vita.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Allora piu' che volonta' diciamo che prima o poi prevarra' il senso di sopravvivenza.
> Come di ce Flavia, che pianga, si disperi...fino ad essere esausto. E li capira' che non c''e' comunque soluzione se non rialzarsi e piano piano guarire.
> Il dolore deve fare il suo corso.
> Diciamo che se reagisce cosi' per la fine di una storia d'amore, rischia di soffrire molto nella vita.


Il senso di sopravvivenza manco è patrimonio comune.


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> è vero! ... ti quoto
> almeno, così a me sembra ...
> ...


Ciao cara.
E' che la paura puo' veramente azzerarti la volonta'.
Pure io ho passato mesi in preda al panico all'idea di dovermi separare. 
L'ansia di arrecare disagi e sofferenze ai figli mi stava per fare abbassare ancora la testa.
E su altre questioni io non sono per nulla fragile Ma ognuno ha i suoi punti deboli.
Per questo credo che davvero Bender debba trovare una persona, o piu' persone, che riescano a ridimensionare nella sua testa questi timori.
Perche' Bender...sono davvero infondati. Vedrai che vivrai benone anche senza di lei, hai tutto ancora da costruire.
E primo obiettivo...trovare un lavoro.


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il senso di sopravvivenza manco è patrimonio comune.


E allora, se ti manca quell'istinto, la questione si fa seria.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E allora, se ti manca quell'istinto, la questione si fa seria.


E difatti mica ce ne sono pochi di casi patologici tipo Bender che non ce la fanno.


----------



## Anais (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E difatti mica ce ne sono pochi di casi patologici tipo Bender che non ce la fanno.


Purtroppo e' vero. 
Ma non sara' il suo caso.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

quell'istinto ... scatta, prima o poi scatta ... 

ma credo, che non sia solo una questione di paura. 
ha proprio visioni in generale molto rigide e strette. 
lì dentro ... non ha molte possibilità di muoversi, effettivamente. 
dovrebbe proprio allargare le sue visioni e idee ... 
non so ... proprio succube ... 

in viaggio ... via ... fuori da quelle mura ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ahahahah.
> Tu mi fai pelare...4 ceffoni non si negano a nessuno
> Il lanciafiamme pero' e' esclusiva di Cavaliere ;-)
> In parte concordo ma dovrebbe essere una persona a lui vicino, un amico, che tentasse di "risvegliarlo" da questo stato di confusione.
> Mi sembra piu' che altro paralizzato dalla paura di quello che sara' il dopo...senza di lei.


allora  precisiamo che in questo forum....e non solo....il lanciafiamme è cosa mia 

io ho ipotizzato che abbia ancora dei genitori.   non ho capito se ha anche fratelli o sorelle.  

e sì.  è terrorizzato dall'idea di essere lasciato solo


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora  precisiamo che in questo forum....e non solo....il lanciafiamme è cosa mia
> 
> io ho ipotizzato che abbia ancora dei genitori.   non ho capito se ha anche fratelli o sorelle.
> 
> e sì.  è terrorizzato dall'idea di essere lasciato solo


In effetti mi risulta che sia tuo il lanciafiamme:mrgreen: notte, ma bender? :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quell'istinto ... scatta, prima o poi scatta ...
> 
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
una cascata virtuale
di quadrifogli belli verdi verdi
scatta, perchè è nel nostro dna
il tempo è galantuomo di questo
ne sono certa


----------



## Bender (6 Settembre 2013)

*io sono disperato e lei ride*

il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono six feet under.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono six feet under.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa


Ma buttala fuori di casa a pedate, Bender.
Vedi come smette di ridere quando si trova a dormire in macchina o deve far ritorno da mammà.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono six feet under.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa


Ottantacinque pagine di te che piagni non si reggono.


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono six feet under.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa



ma è lei che ti aggiorna o sei tu che controlli?


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ottantacinque pagine di te che piagni non si reggono.


Minchia, Joey, fai qualcosa!
Si parte con una colletta per un trapianto di coglioni? Non so, per dirne una. Bender ne avrebbe bisogno.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

Io mi stupisco che ancora la lasci entrare in casa. 
Sempre piu convinta che questa cosa ti piaccia


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Minchia, Joey, fai qualcosa!
> Si parte con una colletta per un trapianto di coglioni? Non so, per dirne una. Bender ne avrebbe bisogno.


conta le pecorelle insieme a me.......


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> conta le pecorelle insieme a me.......



E' un modo carino per dirmi che è ora che la smetta di delirare e vada a dormire? 
:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Minchia, Joey, fai qualcosa!
> Si parte con una colletta per un trapianto di coglioni? Non so, per dirne una. Bender ne avrebbe bisogno.


Bender anzitutto dovrebbe usare questo thread per rispondere, non solo per postare tipo diario i suoi momenti bui. Altrimenti non serve realmente ad un cazzo e, in effetti, sto thread è tempo perso un po' per tutti. E poi nulla, temo. Non c'è nulla che diremo/faremo mai per aiutarlo realmente. Ma anche virtualmente. Da quel che leggo è un caso perso. Come dicevamo prima non puoi cambiare la testa alla gente. Io lo farei volentieri anche nel caso di Bender, ma non si può.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io mi stupisco che ancora la lasci entrare in casa.
> Sempre piu convinta che questa cosa ti piaccia



Ma no che non gli piace, poverino
ma dove abita? Portiamolo fuori una sera, Farfie


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bender anzitutto dovrebbe usare questo thread per rispondere, non solo per postare tipo diario i suoi momenti bui. Altrimenti non serve realmente ad un cazzo e, in effetti, sto thread è tempo perso un po' per tutti. E poi nulla, temo. Non c'è nulla che diremo/faremo mai per aiutarlo realmente. Ma anche virtualmente. Da quel che leggo è un caso perso. Come dicevamo prima non puoi cambiare la testa alla gente. Io lo farei volentieri anche nel caso di Bender, ma non si può.



Dipende dalla persona, e non poco.


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma no che non gli piace, poverino
> ma dove abita? Portiamolo fuori una sera, Farfie


poi ci prendi a calci tutti e due con i tuoi tacchi 12! Dai che ti diverti, Farfie


----------



## Bender (6 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma è lei che ti aggiorna o sei tu che controlli?


ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Bender anzitutto dovrebbe usare questo thread per rispondere, non solo per postare tipo diario i suoi momenti bui. Altrimenti non serve realmente ad un cazzo* e, in effetti, sto thread è tempo perso un po' per tutti. E poi nulla, temo. Non c'è nulla che diremo/faremo mai per aiutarlo realmente. Ma anche virtualmente. Da quel che leggo è un caso perso. Come dicevamo prima non puoi cambiare la testa alla gente. Io lo farei volentieri anche nel caso di Bender, ma non si può.


Ci ho pensato anch'io. Poi però mi sono detta che, se in un momento drammatico gli viene in mente questo posto e che qui c'è qualcuno che lo ascolta, vuol dire che un filo di collegamento con il mondo esterno c'è e che almeno gli scatta la molla istintiva del richiedere aiuto. Che - in un caso come questo - non è affatto da trascurare...

Bender, rispondi, cazzo!


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


vuoi uscire con me e la Farfie che ci prende a calci a tutti e due?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma no che non gli piace, poverino
> ma dove abita? Portiamolo fuori una sera, Farfie


Al mare se non ricordo male
La finisci di mettermi sempre in mezzo 
E muoviti a tornare che ti ho promessi che ti porto fuori e con la benedizione di qualche altro utente ti riempio di calci nel culo   


E FARFIE MI CHIAMA SOLO TUBA (faccina con occhi a forma di cuore)


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


Ciao 

interessante ... e mo?

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> poi ci prendi a calci tutti e due con i tuoi tacchi 12! Dai che ti diverti, Farfie


L'ho appena scritto ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (6 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E' un modo carino per dirmi che è ora che la smetta di delirare e vada a dormire?
> :singleeye:


no...è che ho promesso di non dire precisamente cosa ne farei di Bender,quindi ora conto le pecorelle in attesa che i miei istinti più neri si plachino


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al mare se non ricordo male
> La finisci di mettermi sempre in mezzo
> E muoviti a tornare che ti ho promessi che ti porto fuori e con la benedizione di qualche altro utente ti riempio di calci nel culo
> 
> ...



Ma non possiamo portare anche Bender? Così fai i turni, un po' calci me e un po' lui!


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


Bender, mi ricevi?
Il modo in cui si comporta lei *NON E' NORMALE*.

Mi hai capito?

*TI STAI FACENDO FARE A PEZZI

DEVI REAGIRE
*


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


Ma tu esattamente sul divano insieme a lei che non ti caga di striscio cosa stai a fare? Cioè sti lì che fai la calzetta? Cucini, lavi, stiri per lei? Pulisci? Cioè: che cazzo fai piantato lì?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma non possiamo portare anche Bender? Così fai i turni, un po' calci me e un po' lui!


Per Bender c'è la fila
Con te si fanno ancora dei problemi perché sei donna
Quindi mi concentro su di te


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde



caro amico, a quella non importa nulla di te, mettitelo in testa
questa è un'agonia
mettila al suo posto, cioè fuori dalla porta!


----------



## Leda (6 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no...è che ho promesso di non dire precisamente cosa ne farei di Bender,quindi ora conto le pecorelle in attesa che i miei istinti più neri si plachino





Mi sa che vado veramente a dormire. Dolce notte!


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender dai vieni a cena con noi
magari oltre ai calci ci scappa un limone tra una cozza e l'altra
ti facciamo divertire vedrai


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Bender dai vieni a cena con noi
> *magari oltre ai calci ci scappa un limone tra una cozza e l'altra*
> ti facciamo divertire vedrai


Ahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahhahah!


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora mai dopo che gli ho detto che sapevo ,siamo rimasti che io non avrei più controllato le sue cose di nascosto , ora gli faccio le domande e bene o male mi dice quasi tutto ,solo che a volte ci vuole un po' per arrivarci, la  sera siamo sul divano e tutto il tempo che ha lo usa tra cellulare  e pc in contemporanea su uno con lui e sull'altro con le amiche io praticamente non esisto , riusciamo a parlare 10 minuti prima che si addormenti e così gli chiedo della giornata , se gli parlo mentre scrive non mi risponde


Bender, ho sempre creduto che la tua storia fossre vera. E mi hai fatto anche tenerezza.
Ma ora comincio a pensare che prendi per i fondelli.
Perche' questo tuo ultimo post non e' credibile...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahhahah!


amore, 
amico mio,
 stasera c'hai la risatina nervosetta!!!!


----------



## Anais (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu esattamente sul divano insieme a lei che non ti caga di striscio cosa stai a fare? Cioè sti lì che fai la calzetta? Cucini, lavi, stiri per lei? Pulisci? Cioè: che cazzo fai piantato lì?


Scrive qui sul forum...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> amore,
> amico mio,
> stasera c'hai la risatina nervosetta!!!!


Mannò m'ha fatto ridere. Che nervosetta. Madonna mia, io ci vengo per campi di papaveri con te, ma tu com'è che sei così fulminato? E' il lavoro? Fare l'architetto è così brutto?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Scrive qui sul forum...


Già. E non è neanche sobrio marcio.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Bender dai vieni a cena con noi
> magari oltre ai calci ci scappa un limone tra una cozza e l'altra
> ti facciamo divertire vedrai


Sei in splendida forma sta sera eh?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò m'ha fatto ridere. Che nervosetta. Madonna mia, io ci vengo per campi di papaveri con te, ma tu com'è che sei così fulminato? E' il lavoro? *Fare l'architetto è così brutto?*



sì
per gli altri:singleeye:


----------



## killbill (6 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei in splendida forma sta sera eh?


Si. Basta. Da oggi vita nuova. Basta frignare. D'ora in poi cozze e limoni e calci forever!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Si. Basta. Da oggi vita nuova. Basta frignare. D'ora in poi cozze e limoni e calci forever!


Fantastico


----------



## Tubarao (7 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per Bender c'è la fila
> Con te si fanno ancora dei problemi perché sei donna
> Quindi mi concentro su di te


Dagliene un paio anche da parte mia.......con amore......ma decisi.....cioè.....il segno della pedata deve rimanè............FARFIE


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò m'ha fatto ridere. Che nervosetta. Madonna mia, io ci vengo per campi di papaveri con te, ma tu com'è che sei così fulminato? E' il lavoro? Fare l'architetto è così brutto?


per niente.
ache perchè progettare le case,
 dove poi vai a vivere tu... mi riempe di soddisfazione.
tu cosa fai per me?
intendo il sociale / lascia stare i papaveri9, 
come migliori la mia vita sociale?
stai in ufficio?
e dai che sei un pochino nervosetta... stasera.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dagliene un paio anche da parte mia.......con amore......ma decisi.....cioè.....il segno della pedata deve rimanè............FARFIE


Tesoro lo sapevo già che i primi erano da parte tua
Tranquillo che le restano i segni....


----------



## Spider (7 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dagliene un paio anche da parte mia.......con amore......ma decisi.....cioè.....il segno della pedata deve rimanè............FARFIE


...anvedi!!!!
le dieci domande!
ma non t'eri cancellato?
non perchè io lo voglia, anzi mi spiacerebbe un sacco, eccome.


p.s. senti, Tuba io c'ho altre dieci domande, che famo?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

Bender...... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
ma che altro deve farti sta donna....... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Bender (9 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Bender...... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ma che altro deve farti sta donna....... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat però ora scopro che ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso.
ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Bender...... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> ma che altro deve farti sta donna....... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Io gliel'ho detto che glielo fa a strisce.
A questo punto spero sarà lei a liberarlo in qualche modo.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
> *ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex*, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat però ora scopro che *ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui *e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso.
> ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
> ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta


e non ti pare che solo con i neretti ti abbia detto che è finita?

minchia Bender tira fuori le palle


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Io gliel'ho detto che glielo fa a strisce.
> A questo punto spero sarà lei a liberarlo in qualche modo.


 è che a lei fa comodo...perchè sa che Bender non la manderà via di casa, quindi sa che ha un tetto sulla testa.


----------



## ilnikko (9 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e non ti pare che solo con i neretti ti abbia detto che è finita?
> 
> *minchia Bender tira fuori le palle*


...le ha tirate talmente fuori che non le trova piu' :singleeye:


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
> ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat però ora scopro che ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso.
> ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
> ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta


Chissà perchè ti tiene in caldo. Probabilmente è perchè se dovesse andarle male sull'altro fronte avrà sempre te dove tornare. Il che, magari tu la vedi come una bella cosa, è invero orribile solo a pensarsi.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è che a lei fa comodo...perchè sa che Bender non la manderà via di casa, *quindi sa che ha un tetto sulla testa*.


E quindi anche un futuro qualora sarà costretta a ripiegare. Agghiacciante.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
> ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago *quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat* però ora scopro che ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso.
> ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
> ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta


Ma brutto cazzone figlio di puttana, cioè a te andrebbe pure bene se lo sei lo tenesse anche solo per la chat? Ma tu sei stupido o che? MA CHE CAZZO C'HAI NEL CERVELLO, LA BALOGIA? Eh? Ma non ti vergogni? E poi per cosa cazzo l'hai preso questo forum, per il reparto il circolo dei senza palle? Te ne vai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E quindi anche un futuro qualora sarà costretta a ripiegare.* Agghiacciante*.



davvero


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ...le ha tirate talmente fuori che non le trova piu' :singleeye:



:quoto:


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutto cazzone figlio di puttana, cioè a te andrebbe pure bene se lo sei lo tenesse anche solo per la chat? Ma tu sei stupido o che? MA CHE CAZZO C'HAI NEL CERVELLO, *LA BALOGIA*? Eh? Ma non ti vergogni? E poi per cosa cazzo l'hai preso questo forum, per il reparto il circolo dei senza palle? Te ne vai a fare in culo o no?



questa l'ho googlata... lo ammetto...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> E quindi anche un futuro qualora sarà costretta a ripiegare. Agghiacciante.


Questo viene detto anche a tutti i traditori che scrivono qui? Oppure si augura loro che se venissero scoperti il partner li mandasse a cagare?
Bender comprende una sbandata.
Io non la comprendo.
Ma chi la comprende per sé perché non la comprende per la ragazza di Bender?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> questa l'ho googlata... lo ammetto...


Pure io, ma non ho capito cos'è.


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo viene detto anche a tutti i traditori che scrivono qui? Oppure si augura loro che se venissero scoperti il partner li mandasse a cagare?
> Bender comprende una sbandata.
> Io non la comprendo.
> Ma chi la comprende per sé perché non la comprende per la ragazza di Bender?


Brunetta, per carità.
La sbandata e i tradimenti sono si un problema ma, presi da soli, non dico siano quelli il punto cruciale.

Cosa vuoi progettare con una donna simile?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
> ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat però ora scopro che ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, *l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso*.
> ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
> ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta


Se tornerai assieme a lei, si apriranno autostrade nella tua mente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Brunetta, per carità.
> La sbandata e i tradimenti sono si un problema ma, presi da soli, non dico siano quelli il punto cruciale.
> 
> Cosa vuoi progettare con una donna simile?


Io niente:mrgreen: e non credo che neppure Bender abbia un futuro con lei.
Però Bender ora vuole lei. Evidentemente per lui ora l'orgoglio è secondario al potergli stare vicino. 
Quel che chiedevo è perché lui viene insultata perché non la butta fuori quando tanti traditori non vorrebbero che capitasse loro.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo viene detto anche a tutti i traditori che scrivono qui? Oppure si augura loro che se venissero scoperti il partner li mandasse a cagare?
> *Bender comprende una sbandata.*
> Io non la comprendo.
> Ma chi la comprende per sé perché non la comprende per la ragazza di Bender?



ma a me sinceramente sembra che, al di là della sbandata, Bender venga trattato dalla sua ragazza in modo molto umiliante e mortificante...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma brutto cazzone figlio di puttana, cioè a te andrebbe pure bene se lo sei lo tenesse anche solo per la chat? Ma tu sei stupido o che? MA CHE CAZZO C'HAI NEL CERVELLO, LA BALOGIA? Eh? Ma non ti vergogni? E poi per cosa cazzo l'hai preso questo forum, per il reparto il circolo dei senza palle? Te ne vai a fare in culo o no?



Jo...mi meraviglio di te??non hai ancora capito che bender non esiste?


----------



## erab (9 Settembre 2013)

Faccio come fanno tutti nel PD , salgo sul carro del vincitore e tifo per lei !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:nclpf::bandiera: :quoto::tigufo::festa::dito:


----------



## JON (9 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io niente:mrgreen: e non credo che neppure Bender abbia un futuro con lei.
> *Però Bender ora vuole lei*. Evidentemente per lui ora l'orgoglio è secondario al potergli stare vicino.
> Quel che chiedevo è perché lui viene insultata perché non la butta fuori quando tanti traditori non vorrebbero che capitasse loro.


Purtroppo. Ma solo perchè è succube delle sue stesse paure.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Purtroppo. Ma solo perchè è succube delle sue stesse paure.


Su questo concordo.
Ma non è l'unico.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo...mi meraviglio di te??non hai ancora capito che bender non esiste?


Dici, eh Micio?


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pure io, ma non ho capito cos'è.


nemmeno io :unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo...mi meraviglio di te??non hai ancora capito che bender non esiste?


Se devo dire la verità, trovo anch'io che Bender sia un po' surreale... e detto da me... :smile:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Jo...mi meraviglio di te??non hai ancora capito che bender non esiste?


Il micione a stà botta ci ha visto giusto......anche per me stà bender è un fake.


----------



## Fantastica (10 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il micione a stà botta ci ha visto giusto......anche per me stà bender è un fake.


Per me Bender esiste, perché io ho avuto a che fare con uno così... dio scampi e liberi... il problema è che ha superato i 20 anni, questo è il problema e forse per questo magari è un fake... ma non saprei, c'è pieno di storie assurde in giro, no?


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

*mi ha lasciato,per lei era così già 2 mesi fa*

oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


mi spiace tanto
devi farti tanta forza
da ciò che hai scritto
per me è evidente che lei
in tutto questo periodo
si preparava per la sua nuova vita
e ti teneva buono,
 perchè non poteva ancora andare via
sono cattiva? si!!!
una persona che ti dice piangi 
per fare la vittima, sminuendo il tu dolore
per mascherare le sue colpe scusami 
ma è meschina inside
oltre ad essere una brava commercialista sentimentale
forza!


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


Bender, se esisti davvero, accetta la situazione e vai avanti! Se vuoi piangere, piangi e sfogati, ma poi (ri)comincia a vivere!
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


Se non hai messo le sue valigie fuori dalla porta giuro che non intervengo più in questo 3d


----------



## Calipso (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere




..... Bene... adesso è il caso di mandarla fuori di casa.... ha già deciso? sembrava evidente dopo che stavate preparando il matrimonio? bhè...o tu sei proprio cieco e ti sei fatto dei film in cui parlavate di bomboniere... oppure, con tutto il rispetto del mondo, lei è davvero una stronza professionista. 
reagisci!


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


Si,stavolta sono d'accordo,come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere davanti all'agonia di un povero cornutaccio,che invece di alzare la testa,continua a smazzarsi a due mani quel bengalino emaciato che ha in mezzo alle gambe,su una tazza del cesso,sguardo da debosciato,sudaticcio,espressione allampanata,inerme ed incredulo.Bender sei patetico.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Bender,

- fornisciti di quello che ti piace, anche schifezze, per i prossimi giorni. 
- non dimenticare l'acqua. 
- fazzoletti di carta. il pacco di 20 pacchettini. 
- prendi uno scatolone (anche più), valigia ecc. e metti tutte le sue cose dentro. 
- fa cambiare la serratura. 
- metti fuori porta le sue cose. 
- chiudi la porta e poi a chiave. 
- spegni il cellulare. 

... piangi, piangi ... t'ingozzi ... piangi, piangi ... 

... non so di quanti giorni hai bisogno ... ma poi, arriva il momento, 
che non hai più lacrime da versare ... e ti sei stufato persino di te stesso.
e mandi tutti a quel paese ... e fai quello che piace a te!

in bocca al lupo!

sienne


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> - fornisciti di quello che ti piace, anche schifezze, per i prossimi giorni.
> - non dimenticare l'acqua.
> ...


quoto! :up:

Sano abbrutimento!


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non hai messo le sue valigie fuori dalla porta giuro che non intervengo più in questo 3d



idem


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> idem


Pure io. E' finito pure il pathos di un possibile gioco di sadismo/sottomissione.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pure io. E' finito pure il pathos di un possibile gioco di sadismo/sottomissione.


già...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pure io. E' finito pure il pathos di un possibile gioco di sadismo/sottomissione.


Vero
Per questo aspettiamo la prossima fidanzata. Questa si ê giocata male le carte


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


E' difficile credere che quello che scrivi sia vero... però... 
E' difficile perchè ad un certo punto si arriva al limite: quando ti accorgi che una persona è in grado di darti SOLO sofferenza ti devi salvaguardare.
E tu quel limite l'hai passato con orecchie e occhi chiusi, sordo e cieco al dolore chiudendoti nell'illusione.
Fino a schiantarti inevitabilmente contro la realtà.
Adesso devi piangere.
Poi quella realtà la devi affrontare...  non sarà così terribile senza di lei come tu pensavi che fosse.
Chiedi aiuto agli amici, non stare chiuso in casa, non lasciarti andare ancora ad aspettare che quello che non è possibile si realizzi.
E manda subito quella stronza fuori da casa.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' difficile credere che quello che scrivi sia vero... però...
> E' difficile perchè ad un certo punto si arriva al limite: quando ti accorgi che una persona è in grado di darti SOLO sofferenza ti devi salvaguardare.
> E tu quel limite l'hai passato con orecchie e occhi chiusi, sordo e cieco al dolore chiudendoti nell'illusione.
> Fino a schiantarti inevitabilmente contro la realtà.
> ...


Tanto di cappella!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Per questo aspettiamo la prossima fidanzata. *Questa si ê giocata male le carte*


Chi ha il pane, non ha i denti.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' difficile credere che quello che scrivi sia vero... però...
> E' difficile perchè ad un certo punto si arriva al limite: quando ti accorgi che una persona è in grado di darti SOLO sofferenza ti devi salvaguardare.
> E tu quel limite l'hai passato con orecchie e occhi chiusi, sordo e cieco al dolore chiudendoti nell'illusione.
> Fino a schiantarti inevitabilmente contro la realtà.
> ...




:umile:


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E' difficile credere che quello che scrivi sia vero... però...
> E' difficile perchè ad un certo punto si arriva al limite: quando ti accorgi che una persona è in grado di darti SOLO sofferenza ti devi salvaguardare.
> E tu quel limite l'hai passato con orecchie e occhi chiusi, sordo e cieco al dolore chiudendoti nell'illusione.
> Fino a schiantarti inevitabilmente contro la realtà.
> ...


:up:
il tempo è galantuomo
certi dolori non li cancelli
ma col passare del tempo
 impari a gestirli
mi ripeto lei è una commercialista sentimentale
(e non è un complimento)


----------



## erab (10 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Faccio come fanno tutti nel PD , salgo sul carro del vincitore e tifo per lei !!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :nclpf::bandiera: :quoto::tigufo::festa::dito:



Quindi non solo lo cornifica ma lo scarica e lo cazzia pure!!!!!!  GRANDISSIMA!!!!!!!!!


:nclpf::bandiera: :tigufo::festa::quoto::dito::bandiera: :quoto::tigufo::festa::nclpf::dito:
:bandiera::nclpf::dito: :quoto::tigufo::dito::festa::nclpf::bandiera: :quoto:€:festa::tigufo:


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Quindi non solo lo cornifica ma lo scarica e lo cazzia pure!!!!!!  GRANDISSIMA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :nclpf::bandiera: :tigufo::festa::quoto::dito::bandiera: :quoto::tigufo::festa::nclpf::dito:
> :bandiera::nclpf::dito: :quoto::tigufo::dito::festa::nclpf::bandiera: :quoto:€:festa::tigufo:


Alla fine ma proprio alla fine "stà cercando solo di farsi finalmente odiare" .... salutala e ringraziala per questa ultima "carineria"


----------



## Anais (10 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il micione a stà botta ci ha visto giusto......anche per me stà bender è un fake.


Io dal primo suo post gli ho sempre risposto.
Però ormai ho anche io questa impressione...


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Io dal primo suo post gli ho sempre risposto.
> Però ormai ho anche io questa impressione...


ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero
non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo non ho dormito, 
penso che comunque tutto dipenda da lui che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
a volte la vedo che sta male. tra qualche giorno tornerà da sua madre ,perché dice che la situazione è insostenibile, forse quando andrà via realizzerò che è davvero finita, per ora se ci penso sto male ,così mi illudo in un miracolo, ma niente è definitivo tranne una cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero
> non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo non ho dormito,
> penso che comunque tutto dipenda da lui che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
> a volte lo vedo che sta male e non è per causa mia , io spero sempre nel lieto fine.
> ...


LUI? 


....
bender????

LUI chi?


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero
> non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo non ho dormito,
> penso che comunque tutto dipenda *da lui *che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
> a volte la che è davvero finita, ma niente è definitivo tranne una cosa


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


ops...
qualcuno si è sbagliato nel confondersi


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero
> non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo non ho dormito,
> penso che comunque tutto dipenda da lui che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
> a volte la vedo che sta male. tra qualche giorno tornerà da sua madre ,perché dice che la situazione è insostenibile, forse quando andrà via realizzerò che è davvero finita, per ora se ci penso sto male ,così mi illudo in un miracolo, ma *niente è definitivo tranne una cosa*


Giusto ma appunto evita anche solo di pensarci e vedi di non fare cazzate :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ops...
> qualcuno si è sbagliato nel confondersi


Ciao Sherlock...ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ciao Sherlock...ahahah


adesso si aprono almeno 3 scenari. Vediamo un po'...


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LUI?
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


quello con cui si sente, è logico che ora non provi più niente , prima aveva bisogno di conforto io non capivo quanto stesse male, per il divorzio tra i suoi i continui litigi , è anche per quello che è venuta a convivere di corsa, perché non viveva, più continui litigi a tutte le ore della notte. anche quello della scorsa volta l'ha illusa però era vicino quindi non poteva inventarsi grandi scuse per non vederla. se non ci fosse stato nessuno nel suo cuore potrei accettare il fatto che non sente più niente ,ma io credo che sia perché è presa da questo amore, lo vedo ogni giorno , il suo umore dipende da cosa gli dice e se la cerca, addirittura scrive e riscrive e poi cancella perché ha paura di ogni parola che gli dice ,questo non è essere innamorati, anche io mi sento così quando parlo con lei.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso si aprono almeno 3 scenari. Vediamo un po'...


niente di meno...vabbe' veloce dai Be' che fra poco se va a magna'...ahahah


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

è un continuo rincorrersi, io rincorro lei e lei lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quello con cui si sente, è logico che ora non provi più niente , prima aveva bisogno di conforto io non capivo quanto stesse male, per il divorzio tra i suoi i continui litigi , è anche per quello che è venuta a convivere di corsa, perché non viveva, più continui litigi a tutte le ore della notte. anche quello della scorsa volta l'ha illusa però era vicino quindi non poteva inventarsi grandi scuse per non vederla. se non ci fosse stato nessuno nel suo cuore potrei accettare il fatto che non sente più niente ,ma io credo che sia perché è presa da questo amore, lo vedo ogni giorno , il suo umore dipende da cosa gli dice e se la cerca, addirittura scrive e riscrive e poi cancella perché ha paura di ogni parola che gli dice ,*questo non è essere innamorati, anche io mi sento così quando parlo con lei*.


mah.
Non capisco ma mi adeguo.:singleeye:
Comunque, con beneficio d'inventario: rileggiti il grassetto.


----------



## ipazia (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero*
> *non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo* non ho dormito,
> penso che comunque tutto dipenda da lui che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
> a volte la vedo che sta male. tra qualche giorno tornerà da sua madre ,perché dice che la situazione è insostenibile, forse quando andrà via realizzerò che è davvero finita, per ora se ci penso sto male ,così mi illudo in un miracolo, ma niente è definitivo tranne una cosa


...mah, e perché mai dovresti dare prove ad altri? 

...forse è il caso che la prova tu la dia a te stesso, non pensi?

..e per fortuna che hai una casa almeno, e genitori che ti sostengono...come va la ricerca di un lavoro?


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> LUI?
> 
> 
> ....
> ...


NON IO.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è un continuo rincorrersi, io rincorro lei e lei lui



e ne vale la pena? rincorrere una donna che non ti vuole?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

*comunque benderino una roba te la devo dire:*

mica per fare della polemica che qui puoi scrivere quello che vuoi e ci mancherebbe...
ma dal primo post... a me sembri una donna.
per una serie di cose.
Una mia impressione poi magari mi sbaglio.
Ho anche tanto l'impressione che la tua storia potrebbe essere un tantinello diversa da come l'hai esposta.
Però... magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare. mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto della gravità delle mia azioni.
una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me sembri una donna.
> per una serie di cose.
> Però... magari mi sbaglio


Miss. holmes, ci dica di più


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
> mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
> forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare. mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto della gravità delle mia azioni.
> una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti


Tranquillo come l'uomo della tua donna si sbottona, e alla grande....!


----------



## Lui (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *gravità delle mia azioni.
> *una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni,..................


che storia straziante e soprattutto quante responsabilità che non ti sei preso.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica per fare della polemica che qui puoi scrivere quello che vuoi e ci mancherebbe...
> ma dal primo post... a me sembri una donna.
> per una serie di cose.
> Una mia impressione poi magari mi sbaglio.
> ...


nel racconto dono evidenti
una serie di incongruenze
ma ho pensato che avesse modificato
la storia per paura di essere riconosciuto
non sarebbe nè il primo nè l'ultimo
ad adottare questo stratagemma 
se poi è tutta una bufala mi spiace
per me e per tutti quelli che
hanno provato empatia per lui


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e ne vale la pena? rincorrere una donna che non ti vuole?


Simy ma quante cose folli
non si fanno per amore?
anche negare l'evidenza
quando ci sbatti contro


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> nel racconto dono evidenti
> una serie di incongruenze
> ma ho pensato che avesse modificato
> la storia per paura di essere riconosciuto
> ...


io non provo nessuna empatia per bender,anzi mi sta proprio sulle palle!


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Simy ma quante cose folli
> non si fanno per amore?
> anche negare l'evidenza
> quando ci sbatti contro



e questo secondo te può essere chiamato amore?


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> io non provo nessuna empatia per bender,anzi mi sta proprio sulle palle!


a me per lui spiace
perchè mi sembra una persona 
buona, innamorata, che 
non si vuole arrendere
Oscuro non tutti abbiamo
un carattere tosto


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
> mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
> forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare. mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto *della gravità delle mia azioni.
> *una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti


cioè una volta non hai portato fuori il cane, un'altra non l'hai accompagnata dalla mamma e le hai addirittura detto che palle... lei ti ha rinfacciato cotali mancanze GRAVISSIME (sarcasmo, benderino/a) tra una chattata e l'altra e tu ci stai pure a pensare sopra?
Senti ma... la pattumiera chi la portava giù?
...
Ti rendi conto che un amore non finisce per due str... ehm, che non si tiene il conto di 'ste robe, quando si ama una persona?
Una volta manco io, una volta manchi tu.
E se vogliamo fare il conto delle mancanze sue...
Lei non solo ti sta smollando, ma dato che ha la coscienza sporca, ti/si vuole convincere che è per colpa tua.
Non perchè ha un altro da tempo(che probabilmente, si legge tra le righe, è pure sposato), ma perchè tu non hai lavato i piatti.
Lo vedi che non sta in piedi, sì? Dài che se ci guardi lo vedi pure tu.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> a me per lui spiace
> perchè mi sembra una persona
> buona, innamorata, che
> non si vuole arrendere
> ...


Si,ma 30anni sono tanti,c'è un limite a tutto....!


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e questo secondo te può essere chiamato amore?


premesso che la vicenda
non la si conosce veramente tutta
a me lui sembra innamorato
lei solo una commercialista


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma 30anni sono tanti,c'è un limite a tutto....!


Oscù io ne ho 88
eppure vago ancora
in questo forum!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> nel racconto dono evidenti
> una serie di incongruenze
> ma ho pensato che avesse modificato
> la storia per paura di essere riconosciuto
> ...


ma infatti... Solo che è spiacevole perchè se sbaglia i pronomi poi mi incasino
Se è una bufala... non lo so. Manca il sesso, manca l'intrigo... se è una bufala è loffia.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè una volta non hai portato fuori il cane, un'altra non l'hai accompagnata dalla mamma e le hai addirittura delle che palle... lei ti ha rinfacciato cotali mancanze GRAVISSIME (sarcasmo, benderino/a) tra una chattata e l'altra e tu ci stai pure a pensare sopra?
> Senti ma... la pattumiera chi la portava giù?
> ...
> Ti rendi conto che un amore non finisce per due str... ehm, che non si tiene il conto di 'ste robe, quando si ama una persona?
> ...


:up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Oscù io ne ho 88
> eppure vago ancora
> in questo forum!


Però....


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> premesso che la vicenda
> non la si conosce veramente tutta
> a me lui sembra innamorato
> lei solo una commercialista



sarà pure innamorato... ma ad un certo punto devi combattere


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma infatti... Solo che è spiacevole perchè se sbaglia i pronomi poi mi incasino
> Se è una bufala... non lo so. Manca il sesso, manca l'intrigo... se è una bufala è loffia.


allora è solo una 
questione di grammatica?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Oscù io ne ho 88
> eppure vago ancora
> in questo forum!


ue' li porti bene..complimant'.....te ne davo moooooolti de meno...(78)....


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però....


lo so tutto merito
del video attenua le rughe
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Simy ha detto:


> sarà pure innamorato... ma ad un certo punto devi combattere


si combattere,
 ma per rimettersi in piedi
e ritrovarsi come persona




Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' li porti bene..complimant'.....te ne davo moooooolti de meno...(78)....


lo so grazie,
anche in casa di riposo
me ne danno sempre meno
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora è solo una
> questione di grammatica?


no ... il fatto è che o sai farlo bene il fake... oppure presto o tardi qualche errorino lo fai. Un'espressione, un riferimento... specie se ti dichiari del sesso opposto. E allora appunto saltano fuori i LO, LUI, GLI  che ti incasinano il significato del periodo, visto che il soggetto ipoteticamente è femminile.
Anche l'errore grammaticale produce lo stesso effetto, ma... si ritrova in un contesto generalmente sgrammaticato, di solito.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
> *mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
> forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare. mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto della gravità delle mia azioni.
> una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti


[video=youtube;mNqSJh2O32Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNqSJh2O32Q[/video]


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> nel racconto dono evidenti
> una serie di incongruenze
> ma ho pensato che avesse modificato
> la storia per paura di essere riconosciuto
> ...


dimmi quali sono i tuoi dubbi e ti dirò cosa vuoi sapere 
ci tengo a essere il più sincero possibile almeno qui
se ho fatto degli errori erano in buona fede


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> dimmi quali sono i tuoi dubbi e ti dirò cosa vuoi sapere
> ci tengo a essere il più sincero possibile almeno qui
> se ho fatto degli errori erano in buona fede


Infatti non è colpa tua,ma dei tuoi genitori....!


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dimmi quali sono i tuoi dubbi e ti dirò cosa vuoi sapere
> ci tengo a essere il più sincero possibile almeno qui
> se ho fatto degli errori erano in buona fede


ma assolutamente no!
non vedo per quale motivo
dovrei mettermi a fare domande
questo è un forum,non un tribunale


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> - fornisciti di quello che ti piace, anche schifezze, per i prossimi giorni.
> - non dimenticare l'acqua.
> ...


Meglio la scatola con quelli leggeri, se no si screpola il naso.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ... il fatto è che o sai farlo bene il fake... oppure presto o tardi qualche errorino lo fai. Un'espressione, un riferimento... specie se ti dichiari del sesso opposto. E allora appunto saltano fuori i LO, LUI, GLI  che ti incasinano il significato del periodo, visto che il soggetto ipoteticamente è femminile.
> Anche l'errore grammaticale produce lo stesso effetto, ma... si ritrova in un contesto generalmente sgrammaticato, di solito.


Sbri io non so se sia un fake
o solo una persona spalmata
come uno stracchino


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

*ok, bender, sei vero!*

Giuro che non avevo mai incontrato una persona più insicura di me! E' un primato che non ti invidio.

Se sei vero: il fatto che lei ti sta lasciando, forse mi ripeto, non è un fattore negativo nella tua vita, ma non perché lei non sia una persona da amare (anche se quello che hai raccontato di lei, beh...), ma perché in realtà neanche tu l'ami. Tu ami una persona che non è lì con te. Anzi, io addirittura penso che tu neanche sei innamorato, hai solo paura di restare solo. Invece, resta solo con te stesso e impara ad amarti, poi potrai cercare una nuova compagna.


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma 30anni sono tanti,c'è un limite a tutto....!





oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non è colpa tua,ma dei tuoi genitori....!


Quoto! 
Ma proprio per la questione 30anni, credo che a un certo punto bisognerebbe riuscire a mettere una linea di confine tra i "danni" che hanno fatto i genitori e i "danni" che uno fa da solo. E poi prendersi la responsabilità...


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri io non so se sia un fake
> o solo una persona spalmata
> come uno stracchino


potrebbe pure essere un fake spalmato. Ma dicevo tanto per dire, a me non cambia nulla, era solo curiosità.
Anche perchè porello, è rimasto sempre chiuso qui ed è sempre stato più che educato.
Mi dispiace più per lo spalmato che per altro.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Lolapal*



lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto!
> Ma proprio per la questione 30anni, credo che a un certo punto bisognerebbe riuscire a mettere una linea di confine tra i "danni" che hanno fatto i genitori e i "danni" che uno fa da solo. E poi prendersi la responsabilità...


Secondo me è colpa dei genitori,perchè non dovevano metterlo al mondo............!


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potrebbe pure essere un fake spalmato. Ma dicevo tanto per dire, a me non cambia nulla, era solo curiosità.
> Anche perchè porello,* è rimasto sempre chiuso qui ed è sempre stato più che educato.*
> Mi dispiace più per lo spalmato che per altro.



vero, quindi di sicuro non è un troll


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vero, quindi di sicuro non è un troll


nono, macchè troll.
Benderino nostro un troll?
Non facciamolo sentire in colpa pure noi:mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Giuro che non avevo mai incontrato una persona più insicura di me! E' un primato che non ti invidio.
> 
> Se sei vero: il fatto che lei ti sta lasciando, forse mi ripeto, non è un fattore negativo nella tua vita, ma non perché lei non sia una persona da amare (anche se quello che hai raccontato di lei, beh...), ma perché in realtà neanche tu l'ami. Tu ami una persona che non è lì con te. Anzi, io addirittura penso che tu neanche sei innamorato, hai solo paura di restare solo. Invece, resta solo con te stesso e impara ad amarti, poi potrai cercare una nuova compagna.


anche lei mi ha detto che ho paura  di rimanere da solo
ma un pò mi fa arrabbiare questa affermazione, detta da lei che credo ormai mi conosca,
perché vorrebbe dire che per mè una persona vale l'altra , e se ci fosse una sostituta non avrei alcun rimpianto né rimorso, ma io 13 anni li ho vissuti insieme a lei e ci siamo visti ogni giorno tranne pochi casi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> vero, quindi di sicuro non è un troll


Mò i coglioni li chiamamo troll?


----------



## free (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> anche lei mi ha detto che ho paura  di rimanere da solo
> ma un pò mi fa arrabbiare questa affermazione, detta da lei che credo ormai mi conosca,
> perché vorrebbe dire che per mè una persona vale l'altra , e se ci fosse una sostituta non avrei alcun rimpianto né rimorso, ma io 13 anni li ho vissuti insieme a lei e ci siamo visti ogni giorno tranne pochi casi.



ma anche lei in fondo ha paura a rimanere sola, secondo me
ci hai mai pensato?
tu sei per lei un porto sicuro, e si fa tranquillamente gli affari suoi
anche per questo le dovresti dare un bello scossone!


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Secondo me è colpa dei genitori,perchè non dovevano metterlo al mondo............!


...la prossima volta finisci la frase...


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> anche lei mi ha detto che ho paura  di rimanere da solo
> ma un pò mi fa arrabbiare questa affermazione, detta da lei che credo ormai mi conosca,
> perché vorrebbe dire che per mè una persona vale l'altra , e se ci fosse una sostituta non avrei alcun rimpianto né rimorso, ma io 13 anni li ho vissuti insieme a lei e ci siamo visti ogni giorno tranne pochi casi.


Non volevo dire che una vale l'altra, volevo dire che tu, nonostante i 13 anni, credo che non conosci la tua compagna...

:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> anche lei mi ha detto che ho paura di rimanere da solo
> ma un pò mi fa arrabbiare questa affermazione, detta da lei che credo ormai mi conosca,
> perché vorrebbe dire che per mè una persona vale l'altra , e se ci fosse una sostituta non avrei alcun rimpianto né rimorso, ma io 13 anni li ho vissuti insieme a lei e ci siamo visti ogni giorno tranne pochi casi.


appunto perchè ti conosce sa che...
La paura della solitudine è una paura che hanno in molti, non ti devi arrabbiare, non significa che per te una persona vale l'altra, perchè con un'altra magari ti sentiresti solo.
C'è solitudine e solitudine: c'è quella per scelta, c'è quella per abbandono.
E quest'ultima fa male, fa paura. Hai paura di perdere i tuoi riferimenti, le tue speranze.
Ma vedrai che riferimenti e speranze si cambiano.
All'inizio sarà duretta ma poi...
E poi mica è detto che non trovi di meglio un domani, sai?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio la scatola con quelli leggeri, se no si screpola il naso.


Ciao

:up: ... è vero!

ci vuole allora anche del Kamillosan.

sienne


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
> mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
> forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che* mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare*. *mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile*, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto della gravità delle mia azioni.
> una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti


Bender, forse non sono tanto gli errori che hai commesso. Per come sei, probabilmente il problema è stato più quello che NON hai fatto. Diciamo pure che sarai stato assente.

Io penso che, volente o nolente, siete andati. Devi accettare che anche storie cosi importanti finiscono, la fine di questa di buono porterà l'insegnamento che ne ricevi e, soprattutto, la possibilità di tornare ad amare come meriti e con la consapevolezza che oggi maturi. Prima di tutto su te stesso.

La vita può avere molti percorsi, tu adesso sei davanti ad un bivio. Puoi scegliere senza timore un'altra strada.


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che una vale l'altra, volevo dire che tu, nonostante i 13 anni, credo che non conosci la tua compagna...
> 
> :smile:


mi madre soffre di depressione da quando sono nato è andata sempre peggiorando, così i miei si sono spostati a 50km da dove sto ora che è la casa dove ho sempre vissuto, sono andati via che ero all'ultimo anno di superiori.
 per questo credo che nella mia vita ci sia stata al primo posto sempre lei che mi ha aiutato in tutto, ora però i problemi sono arrivati anche per lei e quindi non  c'è la fa . gli ho chiesto c'è qualcuno tra tutti quelli che hai sentito che ti ha detto che il nostro rapporto si poteva provare a salvarlo? mi ha detto di no. nessuno che mi dava una chance perché, forse solo per dirgli quello che voleva sentirsi dire


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non volevo dire che una vale l'altra, volevo dire che tu, nonostante i 13 anni, credo che non conosci la tua compagna...
> 
> :smile:


Uè...siamo gia operative, vedo.

Non dovevi chiudere il tuo thread però.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non è così, sono un ragazzo davvero.
> mi vergogno di come mi sono comportato con lei?
> forse non sono entrato nei particolari per questo motivo , ma il problema di fondo è che mi sono dimenticato cosa vuol dire amare. mi sono abituato al fatto che organizzava tutto lei ,ci facevo affidamento era tutto più facile, alcuni momenti me li ha ricordati e ci sono stato male, solo in quel momento mi sono reso conto della gravità delle mia azioni.
> una volta non stava bene ma ho aspettato che il cane lo portasse lei comunque, un altra volta doveva correre da sua madre perché non le rispondeva ed era il terzo giorno che andava mi ha chiesto di accompagnarla ma gli ho risposto che palle tutti i giorni, ora ci penso e sto male, solo che non capisco come abbia fatto a dire tutto a lui anche cose che io non sapevo, era più informato lui, ora vorrei darle il mio aiuto ma non mi parla perché se parliamo pensa e dice che è annientata e non vuole pensare alla situazione , questa mattina prima che uscisse gli ho chiesto vuoi buttare 13 anni, mi ha detto ha ora non so risponderti[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bender (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto perchè ti conosce sa che...
> La paura della solitudine è una paura che hanno in molti, non ti devi arrabbiare, non significa che per te una persona vale l'altra, perchè con un'altra magari ti sentiresti solo.
> C'è solitudine e solitudine: c'è quella per scelta, c'è quella per abbandono.
> E quest'ultima fa male, fa paura. Hai paura di perdere i tuoi riferimenti, le tue speranze.
> ...


la paura di dover ricominciare e magari di non raggiungere mai l'apice che ho raggiunto con lei


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *mi madre soffre di depressione da quando sono nato è andata sempre peggiorando*, così i miei si sono spostati a 50km da dove sto ora che è la casa dove ho sempre vissuto, sono andati via che ero all'ultimo anno di superiori.
> per questo credo che nella mia vita ci sia stata al primo posto sempre lei che mi ha aiutato in tutto, ora però i problemi sono arrivati anche per lei e quindi non c'è la fa . gli ho chiesto c'è qualcuno tra tutti quelli che hai sentito che ti ha detto che il nostro rapporto si poteva provare a salvarlo? mi ha detto di no. nessuno che mi dava una chance perché, forse solo per dirgli quello che voleva sentirsi dire


Un caso?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Bender, forse non sono tanto gli errori che hai commesso. *Per come sei, probabilmente il problema è stato più quello che NON hai fatto. Diciamo pure che sarai stato assente.
> *
> Io penso che, volente o nolente, siete andati. Devi accettare che anche storie cosi importanti finiscono, la fine di questa di buono porterà l'insegnamento che ne ricevi e, soprattutto, la possibilità di tornare ad amare come meriti e con la consapevolezza che oggi maturi. Prima di tutto su te stesso.
> 
> La vita può avere molti percorsi, tu adesso sei davanti ad un bivio. Puoi scegliere senza timore un'altra strada.


Ma non è neanche detto che lui abbia effettivamente fatto o non fatto qualcosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la paura di dover ricominciare e magari di non raggiungere mai l'apice che ho raggiunto con lei


Allora mettila così: con lei hai avuto una bella storia, che è finita. Il fatto che ci sia stata e che sia stata bella non te lo toglierà mai nessuno. Ma non escludere di poterne avere un'altra, altre, altrettanto belle. Diverse magari, perchè adesso sei un uomo e non più un ragazzino... ma piene ugualmente di belle esperienze e momenti intensi.
Però... se vuoi trovare una persona che ti apprezzi e ti rispetti, devi cominciare tu per primo ad apprezzarti e ad avere rispetto di te: ne hai avuto poco e come vedi non hai migliorato la situazione.
Passata la bufera dei primi giorni comincia a lavorare su questo.


----------



## zanna (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un caso?



:rotfl::canna::sbatti::rofl::uhoh::bici:


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un caso?


:rotfl: .... tagliente ... 


comunque Bender,

hai un modo di esprimerti, estremamente piatto ... 
oltre a questa storia ... dormi? mangi? ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> comunque Bender,
> 
> oltre a questa storia ... dormi? mangi? ...


Cerchi un lavoro?

Ti ricordi che c'è un mondo là fuori?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cerchi un lavoro?
> 
> Ti ricordi che c'è un mondo là fuori?



Ciao

lavoro trovato ... :smile:

uno fatto proprio per me. :up:

non aspetto più ... mi sono messa in moto. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lavoro trovato ... :smile:
> 
> ...


Ehm, non lo chiedeva a te veramente. Comunque: che lavoro hai trovato?


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lavoro trovato ... :smile:
> 
> ...



:festa:


Speriamo di sentir dire a Bender la stessa cosa molto presto! :up:


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehm, non lo chiedeva a te veramente. Comunque: che lavoro hai trovato?



:mrgreen: ... uno interessante. nel campo della cultura ... 
un settore nuovo per me. mi occupo di grafica e comunicazione. 

aver studiato "percezione ottica" ecc. mi sta ritornando molto utile.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ... uno interessante. nel campo della cultura ...
> un settore nuovo per me. mi occupo di grafica e *comunicazione*.
> 
> aver studiato "percezione ottica" ecc. mi sta ritornando molto utile.


Non dirmi in italiano.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dirmi in italiano.



 ... anche   ... tra altre lingue ... 

non ho mai preso in considerazione di usare le lingue ... 
le vie a volte sono strane ...


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> :festa:
> 
> 
> Speriamo di sentir dire a Bender la stessa cosa molto presto! :up:



Ciao

oh, si ... c'è da fare festa! ... 

non potevo continuare ... avevo bisogno di "cibo" ... per la capoccia ... 

:rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potrebbe pure essere un fake spalmato. Ma dicevo tanto per dire, a me non cambia nulla, era solo curiosità.
> Anche perchè porello, è rimasto sempre chiuso qui ed è sempre stato più che educato.
> Mi dispiace più per lo spalmato che per altro.


Sbri in queste vicende
rivedo sempre un  pochino di me
spalmata come uno stracchino
(ora quasi ci rido)
e mi dispiace, ma tanto sai?


----------



## Anais (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :mrgreen: ... uno interessante. nel campo della cultura ...
> un settore nuovo per me. mi occupo di grafica e comunicazione.
> 
> aver studiato "percezione ottica" ecc. mi sta ritornando molto utile.


Che bello Sienne cara.
Sono contenta tu abbia trovato un lavoro.
Ma alla fine vivi sola con tua figlia?
Hai voltato pagina allora. Ce l'hai fatta!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri in queste vicende
> rivedo sempre un pochino di me
> spalmata come uno stracchino
> (ora quasi ci rido)
> e mi dispiace, ma tanto sai?


Perchè tu sei (o sei stata) tipo Bender?


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri in queste vicende
> rivedo sempre un  pochino di me
> spalmata come uno stracchino
> (ora quasi ci rido)
> e mi dispiace, ma tanto sai?


Cara flavia,ci siamo finiti tutti spalmati come stracchini,io ho incominciato a spalmarmi a 17 anni,e non è stato facile,proprio no.Ti senti solo contro la vita,e magari hai solo qualche amico a al quale ti pesa pure dire che stai male.Ci siamo finiti tutti spalmati come stracchini,si sta male,ma bisogna anche capire che non si può pretendere di aver vicini chi vicino a noi non ci vuole stare!!!!


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara flavia,ci siamo finiti tutti spalmati come stracchini,io ho incominciato a spalmarmi a 17 anni,e non è stato facile,proprio no.Ti senti solo contro la vita,e magari hai solo qualche amico a al quale ti pesa pure dire che stai male.Ci siamo finiti tutti spalmati come stracchini,si sta male,ma bisogna anche capire che non si può pretendere di aver vicini chi vicino a noi non ci vuole stare!!!!


Oscuro hai ragione
hai ragione, lo so che hai ragione
però per lui è ancora tutto
troppo vivo e vicino
la razionalità in questi casi
non è di casa



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei (o sei stata) tipo Bender?


ho passato un periodo
in cui non solo ero spalmata,
ero tipo una larva
ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Che bello Sienne cara.
> Sono contenta tu abbia trovato un lavoro.
> Ma alla fine vivi sola con tua figlia?
> Hai voltato pagina allora. Ce l'hai fatta!



Ciao

:unhappy: ... dammi un po' di tempo ... 

si, vivo con mia figlia in un altro posto. 
tutto è nuovo ... dalla montagna isolata in una grande città. 

proprio da zero zero ... ma piano piano ... 
conquisto pure qui un mio posto ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro hai ragione
> hai ragione, lo so che hai ragione
> però per lui è ancora tutto
> troppo vivo e vicino
> ...


Ah ok. Comunque lo stracchino fa schifo. Usate un altro termine, che ne so, Philadephia. Oppure un "generico prodotto spalmabile a base di formaggio", se non volete fare pubblicità.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Comunque lo stracchino fa schifo. Usate un altro termine, che ne so, Philadephia. Oppure un "generico prodotto spalmabile a base di formaggio", se non volete fare pubblicità.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
squacquerone?
che poi sulla foccacia
è la morte sua!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> squacquerone?
> che poi sulla foccacia
> è la morte sua!


Lo squacquerone va spalmato esclusivamente sul mitico cibo degli dei


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> squacquerone?
> che poi sulla foccacia
> è la morte sua!


Ascolta.Non c'è cosa peggiore per un uomo perdere la propria dignità davanti ad una donna.Il momento che la donna perde rispetto per l'uomo che ha avuto accanto è la fine,partono silos di cazzi....!Bè io son stato male,molto male,son sempre rimasto in piedi,non ho mai elemosinato nulla,e nella mia vita ne avuti di ritorni,e giuro mi son preso anche il lusso di mandarle affanculo!!!


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo squacquerone va spalmato esclusivamente sul mitico cibo degli dei


ragazzi ma siete difficili oggi


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> squacquerone?
> che poi sulla foccacia
> è la morte sua!


Mai mangiato.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta.Non c'è cosa peggiore per un uomo perdere la propria dignità davanti ad una donna.Il momento che la donna perde rispetto per l'uomo che ha avuto accanto è la fine,partono silos di cazzi....!Bè io son stato male,molto male,son sempre rimasto in piedi,non ho mai elemosinato nulla,e nella mia vita ne avuti di ritorni,e giuro mi son preso anche il lusso di mandarle affanculo!!!


Oscuro, 
mi inchino alla tua forza d'animo
non è da tutti trovare, anche solo
un minimo di forza per rimanere in piedi
quando tutto attorno a te crolla
ciò significa che hai i ctrl alt c
(passatemi la licenza poetica)
ma come cantava Branduardi:
"non è da tutti catturare la vita,
non disprezzate chi non ce la fa"
:smile:


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai mangiato.


la prossima volta
che vai in liguria: rimedia
non sai cosa ti sei perso


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo squacquerone va spalmato esclusivamente sul mitico cibo degli dei


anche sulla piada,ma riminese,non ravennate...............non trovi?


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche sulla piada,ma riminese,non ravennate...............non trovi?



non immaginavo
un simile sposalizio culinario


----------



## ilnikko (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo squacquerone va spalmato esclusivamente sul mitico cibo degli dei


La piadeina ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la prossima volta
> che vai in liguria: rimedia
> non sai cosa ti sei perso


Boh. Magari se ripasso per Genova mi fermo da Minni.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh. Magari se ripasso per Genova mi fermo da Minni.



si credo la facciano 
anche a Genova, ma 
credo che sia una specialità
di Recco


----------



## ilnikko (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> *non ho mai preso in considerazione di usare le lingue *...
> [...]


Male...ripensaci :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Oscuro,
> mi inchino alla tua forza d'animo
> non è da tutti trovare, anche solo
> un minimo di forza per rimanere in piedi
> ...


Basta volersi bene,nella vita capita di restare da soli,e bisogna volersi bene,non dobbiamo permettere mai a nessuno di dirci quello che siamo.Un giorno capirete.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ragazzi ma siete difficili oggi


non è questione di essere difficili. Lo squacquerone va solo sulla piadina.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> si credo la facciano
> anche a Genova, ma
> credo che sia una specialità
> di Recco


Vabbè, mi fermo da Minni lo stesso.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Basta volersi bene,nella vita capita di restare da soli,e bisogna volersi bene,non dobbiamo permettere mai a nessuno di dirci quello che siamo.Un giorno capirete.


si, hai detto una cosa saggia
dobbiamo imparare a volerci bene


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è questione di essere difficili. Lo squacquerone va solo sulla piadina.


questo scusami ma è un pregiudizio!!!




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi fermo da Minni lo stesso.


certo così conosci Ulisse


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> anche sulla piada,*ma riminese,non ravennate*...............non trovi?


questa è finezza.


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è finezza.


I crescioni di dove sono?


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Male...ripensaci :mrgreen:


Ciao

 ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La piadeina ?


ecchellallà. Meno male che c'è qualcuno che coglie le citazioni dei classici. Bravo!


----------



## ilnikko (10 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> sienne


ciao

...

nikko


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I crescioni di dove sono?



RA-RN-FC


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> I crescioni di dove sono?


Il crescione è più ravennate. Li fanno anche a Rimini, ma l'originale è di Ravenna, quello con le erbe cotte e passate in padella(il crescione è erba di campo).


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> La piadeina ?


piadeina e'quella di ravenna
la vera,dicono loro,e'a Rimini e si chiama piada.ocio che si offendono se dici piadina....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> piadeina e'quella di ravenna
> la vera,dicono loro,e'a Rimini e si chiama piada.ocio che si offendono se dici piadina....


a Rimini finchè paghi non si offendono:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Settembre 2013)

Ma mUorite voi e la piadina. Tutta la vita questa:


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il crescione è più ravennate. Li fanno anche a Rimini, ma l'originale è di Ravenna, quello con le erbe cotte e passate in padella(il crescione è erba di campo).


Ogni estate vado a milano marittima.....mi mantengo a crescioni....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Rimini finchè paghi non si offendono:mrgreen:


eh eh...c'e un ristorante a Riccione,che sui tovaglioli ha scritto un''pamphlet''suula diatriba della piada.tra RN e Ra.
divertentissimo...c'e'anche la traduzione in italiano,perche'e'scritto in riccionese.che e'il dialetto piu'strano della Romagna


----------



## oscuro (10 Settembre 2013)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> eh eh...c'e un ristorante a Riccione,che sui tovaglioli ha scritto un''pamphlet''suula diatriba della piada.tra RN e Ra.
> divertentissimo...c'e'anche la traduzione in italiano,perche'e'scritto in riccionese.che e'il dialetto piu'strano della Romagna


Rimini e Riccione non mi piacciono.Adoro Bellaria....!


----------



## lothar57 (10 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rimini e Riccione non mi piacciono.Adoro Bellaria....!



ma io abito lontano dal casino di Vle.Ceccarini....poi i turisti per fortuna,non li abbiamo tutto l'anno.


----------



## sienne (10 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> nikko


Ciao

ehhh ... tutto chiaro tra noi ... 

mentor? ... non si sa mai ... mi sembri esperto ...  

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mUorite voi e la piadina. Tutta la vita questa:


Stasera vado al messicano


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi madre soffre di depressione da quando sono nato è andata sempre peggiorando, così i miei si sono spostati a 50km da dove sto ora che è la casa dove ho sempre vissuto, sono andati via che ero all'ultimo anno di superiori.
> per questo credo che nella mia vita ci sia stata al primo posto sempre lei che mi ha aiutato in tutto, ora però i problemi sono arrivati anche per lei e quindi non  c'è la fa . gli ho chiesto c'è qualcuno tra tutti quelli che hai sentito che ti ha detto che il nostro rapporto si poteva provare a salvarlo? mi ha detto di no. nessuno che mi dava una chance perché, forse solo per dirgli quello che voleva sentirsi dire


Bender, so molto bene cosa significa crescere in una famiglia dove i genitori non sanno badare neanche a loro stessi, figuriamoci ai figli; so molto bene cosa significa incontrare una persona, una sola, da molto giovani che ti ha aiutato a "uscirne". Però, tra me e mio marito l'aiuto è stato reciproco e poi siamo riusciti a continuare insieme, a costruirci qualcosa insieme. Fino a poco tempo fa andava bene, ora c'è qualcosa di stonato ma stiamo cercando di salvarci insieme.
Il punto è: siamo d'accordo tutti e due a salvare il nostro rapporto, e a me sembra che voi volete due cose diverse. E poi, da insicura, ti dico che non è giusto aggrapparti a qualcuno per restare a galla, devi imparare a stare a galla da solo. Fa paura, ma con un po' di allenamento ce la puoi fare!


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uè...siamo gia operative, vedo.
> 
> Non dovevi chiudere il tuo thread però.



Chiedo scusa a Bender per l'OT: Jon, colgo l'occasione per ringraziarti, come ho fatto già con altri.  Per quanto riguarda la chiusura del 3D: io credo che sia stato sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile per quanto riguarda la mia situazione. Ora c'è solo bisogno di tempo, di vedere cosa succede e non succede, e anche di smettere di rimuginare per un po'...


----------



## Leda (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Bender per l'OT: Jon, colgo l'occasione per ringraziarti, come ho fatto già con altri.  Per quanto riguarda la chiusura del 3D: io credo che sia stato sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile per quanto riguarda la mia situazione. *Ora c'è solo bisogno di tempo, di vedere cosa succede e non succede, e anche di smettere di rimuginare per un po'...
> *



Vero, verissimo!
Però non sparire, eh 

:bacio:


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Bender per l'OT: Jon, colgo l'occasione per ringraziarti, come ho fatto già con altri.  Per quanto riguarda la chiusura del 3D: *io credo che sia stato sviscerato tutto lo sviscerabile* per quanto riguarda la mia situazione. Ora c'è solo bisogno di tempo, di vedere cosa succede e non succede, e anche di smettere di rimuginare per un po'...


E' vero, ma era uno dei thread più interessanti transitati qui. Cosi come la tua partecipazione.





Leda ha detto:


> Vero, verissimo!
> Però non sparire, eh
> 
> :bacio:


Lola, ecco, vedi la Leda?


----------



## JON (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è neanche detto che lui abbia effettivamente fatto o non fatto qualcosa.


Sai cos'è, Bender resta comunque un tipo particolare. Per sua stessa ammissione dice che delegava tutto a lei. Alla lunga quell'atteggiamento passivo provoca comunque delle conseguenze.

Ciononostante non è che io pensi che i suoi modi siano stati cosi determinanti. Lei, la ragazza, sono del parere abbia dei pesanti difetti che poco hanno a che fare con le azioni di Bender.


----------



## lolapal (10 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Vero, verissimo!
> Però non sparire, eh
> 
> :bacio:





JON ha detto:


> E' vero, ma era uno dei thread più interessanti transitati qui. Cosi come la tua partecipazione.
> 
> Lola, ecco, vedi la Leda?


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mUorite voi e la piadina. Tutta la vita questa:


Ora mi sei molto più simpatico, ti stimo quasi. Chi ama il cibo messicano e' una persona degna di rispetto


----------



## contepinceton (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> View attachment 7437]View attachment 7438


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

http://www.cornianovacanze.it/


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> View attachment 7437 View attachment 7438





contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> http://www.cornianovacanze.it/


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi dopo varie domande sono arrivato alla verità, lei ha già deciso solo che per evitare una situazione di stress continuo e disperazione non mi voleva dire nulla fino a quando non andava via, ora sono a pezzi, mi ha detto che era così evidente che pensava lo sapessi ,ma io glie l'ho domandato una miriade di volte e sempre no , ha detto che pensava che le cose si aggiustassero col tempo quindi aspettava a dirmelo, ora non so davvero cosa fare ogni minuto è un agonia, sono qui sul divano perché piangevo e lei mi ha detto che lo facevo apposta per farmi compatire , oggi quando mi ha detto che mi lascia nel mentre continuava a scrivere su facebook e col cellulare, poi in piena notte verso l'1 usava di nuovo il cellulare come si fa a non scoppiare a piangere


ma vivete ancora insieme ??? eddai Bender basta ...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ditemi cosa volete che faccia per darvi la prova che è tutto vero
> non mi rendo ancora conto di cosa è successo non ho dormito,
> penso che comunque tutto dipenda da lui che non si sbottona mai sulla sua vita privata,
> a volte la vedo che sta male. tra qualche giorno tornerà da sua madre ,perché dice che la situazione è insostenibile, forse quando andrà via realizzerò che è davvero finita, per ora se ci penso sto male ,così mi illudo in un miracolo, ma niente è definitivo tranne una cosa


Bender non amo la violenza ma a te due padellate in testa te le assesterei volentieri :sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender non amo la violenza ma a te due padellate in testa te le assesterei volentieri :sbatti::sbatti:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei stata la matrimonio del Liga ???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei stata la matrimonio del Liga ???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


Non tocchiamo l'argomento, grazie


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei stata la matrimonio del Liga ???:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::carneval:


no, ma ho visto le foto
tenerissimi!!!!
:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non tocchiamo l'argomento, grazie


 sorvoliamo allora  te l'ho già detto che la tua firma è una delle mie poesie preferite?:up:


----------



## perplesso (10 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dimmi quali sono i tuoi dubbi e ti dirò cosa vuoi sapere
> ci tengo a essere il più sincero possibile almeno qui
> se ho fatto degli errori erano in buona fede


non è che pensiamo che tu sia una donna.... è che ci rifiutiamo di considerarti un uomo.


----------



## Flavia (10 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che pensiamo che tu sia una donna.... è che ci rifiutiamo di considerarti un uomo.


affilato come un rasoio!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2013)

Come siete noiosi! Bender sta male e si lamenta e piange.
E' meglio chi minaccia botte? E' forse più uomo?
Sta male e starà male per un bel po' come è successo a tanti noi.
E' facile dire "poi passa!" quando è passato, quando ci eravamo dentro stavamo male anche noi.
Magari minacciare padellate (che gli darei anch'io se fossi certa che servano) lo può scuotere o magari no.
Però insistere è un po' ripetitivo.
Bender: passa, fidati!


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Come siete noiosi! Bender sta male e si lamenta e piange.
> E' meglio chi minaccia botte? E' forse più uomo?
> Sta male e starà male per un bel po' come è successo a tanti noi.
> E' facile dire "poi passa!" quando è passato, quando ci eravamo dentro stavamo male anche noi.
> ...


Ecco bender leggiti questo contributo di esplosività,questo si che non è noioso,un inno all'originalità.Bender si lamenta e piange a 30 anni.....peccato che molti di noi si sono rimboccati le maniche senza dissanguare i coglioni per una storia morta e sepolta.


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhh ... tutto chiaro tra noi ...
> 
> ...


Ciao
certo,io faccio Mentore di secondo nome,
dove e quando ? 
Nikko


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco bender leggiti questo contributo di esplosività,questo si che non è noioso,un inno all'originalità.Bender si lamenta e piange a 30 anni.....peccato che molti di noi si sono rimboccati le maniche senza dissanguare i coglioni per una storia morta e sepolta.


Buongiorno prof :mexican:


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender non amo la violenza ma a te due padellate in testa te le assesterei volentieri :sbatti::sbatti:


No che se lo tratti male poi si innamora,ocio


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> No che se lo tratti male poi si innamora,ocio


Tu hai fatto una battuta ma io sono sempre più convinta che la verità sia questa.
A lui piace questo
È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ciao
> certo,io faccio Mentore di secondo nome,
> dove e quando ?
> Nikko



Ciao

lo sento ... mi cambierai la vita ... 

gira l'angolo ... sto lì.

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una battuta ma io sono sempre più convinta che la verità sia questa.
> A lui piace questo
> È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
> A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
> Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te


Non so se si tratti di Bender o meno, ma che esistano alcune persone che amino farsi trattare male dal proprio partner è indubbio.


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo sento ... mi cambierai la vita ...
> 
> ...


Arrivo


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Buon giorno*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Buongiorno prof :mexican:


Ciao mito!oggi non potrò dedicarvi troppo tempo,sono in partenza per londra,il solito convegno annuale sui politraumi anali delle pecorine!Mi tocca.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A lui piace questo
> È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
> A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
> Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te


Quoto, anche se mi diranno che sono monotematico. Eppure bastava tanto così, sai? Sarebbe bastato che lei sapesse leggere un incrocio di sguardi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se mi diranno che sono monotematico. Eppure bastava tanto così, sai? Sarebbe bastato che lei sapesse leggere un incrocio di sguardi.


Appunto ne ha bisogno una più esperta


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una battuta ma io sono sempre più convinta che la verità sia questa.
> A lui piace questo
> È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
> A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
> Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni estate vado a milano marittima.....mi mantengo a crescioni....


Milano Marittima mica è Ravenna, non è per nulla bizantina... mica per niente si chiama Milano, è in pratica nata come colonia milanese agli inizia del '900.
E' l'antesignana di Milano2, tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Milano Marittima mica è Ravenna, non è per nulla bizantina... mica per niente si chiama Milano, è in pratica nata come colonia milanese agli inizia del '900.
> E' l'antesignana di Milano2, tutta un'altra cosa.


Adoro sia Milano Marittima,che Ravenna,e in alcuni momenti della mia vita ho pensato pure di andarci a a lavorare....!


----------



## Bender (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai fatto una battuta ma io sono sempre più convinta che la verità sia questa.
> A lui piace questo
> È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
> A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
> Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te


a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
il fatto  che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
> il fatto  che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
> lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
> lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo


Tu a piangere e la tua donna gli suona il ciufolo a pelle....continua pure....!


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
> il fatto che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
> lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
> *lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv*, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo


Fender non ti innamorare pure te di lui....occhio


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
> il fatto che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
> lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
> lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo



:sbatti:

qualcuno lo aiuti


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
> il fatto che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
> lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
> *lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite*, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo


E vabbè, quindi? L'ha conquistata facendole vedere il suo coniglio nano?


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, quindi? L'ha conquistata facendole vedere il suo coniglio nano?


Certo bender a casa a a piangere e questo che gli faceva delle belle suonate con un violino di carne dalla punta rosa!La sera bender nel letto a piangere e questa crollava con le mutande strappate ed il sedere rosso come le scimmie....e bender piange ancora....!


----------



## Bender (11 Settembre 2013)

ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, quindi? L'ha conquistata facendole vedere il suo coniglio nano?


È un eufemismo. Rabbit è il nome commerciale di un vibratore molto alla moda. Se cerchi in Google, capisci meglio cosa intendo.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose


vabbè dai Benderm ci stai pigliando tutti per il culo... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose


Se non fosse per le poesie e per il violino avrei detto che Bobo Vieri si ingroppa la tua fidanzata.


----------



## Bender (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai Benderm ci stai pigliando tutti per il culo... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


se non fosse che potrei combinare un casino caricherei 3 foto nostre fatte a distanza di molti anni una dall'altra così da dimostrarvi che è vero,se no se qualcuno passa dalle mie parti ci vediamo e gli do la prova che è tutto vero


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Bender ha detto:


> se non fosse che potrei combinare un casino caricherei 3 foto nostre fatte a distanza di molti anni una dall'altra così da dimostrarvi che è vero,se no se qualcuno passa dalle mie parti ci vediamo e gli do la prova che è tutto vero


Ci credo,uno di questi giorni arriverà qualcuno a scrivere di essersi violentemente ingroppato nà zoccola fidanzata con un coglione...!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se non fosse che potrei combinare un casino caricherei 3 foto nostre fatte a distanza di molti anni una dall'altra così da dimostrarvi che è vero,se no se qualcuno passa dalle mie parti ci vediamo e gli do la prova che è tutto vero


Lo ammiri proprio sto tipo... Ti senti inferiore e ti piace che ti umilino.
Sempre piú convinta....
Bender rivokgiti a qualcuno che ti aiuti a fare sto saltino. Secondo me poi starai meglio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (11 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo ammiri proprio sto tipo... Ti senti inferiore e ti piace che ti umilino.
> Sempre piú convinta....
> Bender rivokgiti a qualcuno che ti aiuti a fare sto saltino. Secondo me poi starai meglio


Dal manuale manca solo il confronto dei piselli. Arriverà presto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se non fosse che potrei combinare un casino caricherei 3 foto nostre fatte a distanza di molti anni una dall'altra così da dimostrarvi che è vero,*se no se qualcuno passa dalle mie parti* ci vediamo e gli do la prova che è tutto vero


Sei di Ferrara per caso?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dal manuale manca solo il confronto dei piselli. Arriverà presto.


L'ho pensato ms non l'ho scritto...


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Bè*

Mi sembra che il nostro bender sia riuscito a perdere pure in quello...!


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dal manuale manca solo il confronto dei piselli. Arriverà presto.




:risata: l'ho pensato anche io


----------



## oscuro (11 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*

Bender perdonami la domanda,ma il sesso con la tua lei come andava?ti elargiva il culo?


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai Benderm ci stai pigliando tutti per il culo... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Q8 :up:


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se non fosse che potrei combinare un casino caricherei 3 foto nostre fatte a distanza di molti anni una dall'altra così da dimostrarvi che è vero,*se no se qualcuno passa dalle mie parti ci vediamo e gli do la prova che è tutto vero*


Fender,io te l'avevo detto che sarei venuto in Liguria e sarei passato da te,ma sei sparito....


----------



## Bender (11 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Fender,io te l'avevo detto che sarei venuto in Liguria e sarei passato da te,ma sei sparito....


va bè la prossima volta, io sto a ponente


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> va bè la prossima volta, io sto a ponente


bene, ottimo olio.
Bender... ma che cacchio ti frega di lui, dai.
Anzi, se è così figo va a favore tuo.
Ti avesse lasciato per uno sfigato sarebbe stato peggio, no?
Dai Benderino, scherzo... non c'è un perchè a 'ste cose.
Le cose iniziano e finiscono... i motivi sono tanti, non uno solo.
Basta spiare dalla finestra loro due: adesso fai pulizia in casa tua... ma lascia stare i piatti, è un'altra la pulizia che devi fare.
Fuori tutto, conigli compresi.
Non ti farai mica lasciare i conigli, gabbie da pulire comprese, no?
Adesso tu hai da fare: devi trovarti un lavoro e pensare a te stesso.


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

*neanche nei romanzi*



Bender ha detto:


> a me piaceva tutto com'era prima, se fosse come sostenete avrei fatto in modo io che mi tradisse, incentivandola a andare con le sue amiche, che l'hanno sempre criticata per il nostro rapporto esclusivo.
> il fatto  che lei sia completamente travolta dall'amore per lui da una logica a tutto quello che è successo, non sente più niente per mè perché nel suo cuore ora c'è solo lui.
> lui che è l'uomo perfetto, ma che si sente perennemente infelice e incompreso, che gli dice che dei giorni vorrebbe non svegliarsi.
> lui ha 28 anni e già insegna psicologia all'università oltre che scrivere per riviste e scrittori importanti, suona il pianoforte il violino e anche la chitarra elettrica e scrive canzoni , ha una villa con giardino dove tiene molti animali tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 ) ha un Harley Davidson e una bmv, praticamente con tutte le cose che fa è come se vivesse 3 vite, l'unica cosa strana è che in questa casa ospita una sua amica di infanzia da lungo tempo


A me questo tipo sembra troppo "perfetto", da sembrare finto... e scusa Bender, pure tu... mi dispiace, e te lo dice una torda, continuo ad avere la sensazione che non esisti sul serio...

Quoto farfalla:
"Lo ammiri proprio sto tipo... Ti senti inferiore e ti piace che ti umilino.
 Sempre piú convinta....
Bender rivokgiti a qualcuno che ti aiuti a fare sto saltino. Secondo me poi starai meglio"

"A lui piace questo
È incazzato perché l'ha lasciato non perchè ha un altro
A lui che lei avesse un altro piaceva e anche molto.
Bender Vedrai che troverai una piú esperta di lei che capirà quello che ti piace e magari lo spiega anxhe a te"

:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> A me questo tipo sembra troppo "perfetto", da sembrare finto... e scusa Bender, pure tu... mi dispiace, e te lo dice una torda, continuo ad avere la sensazione che non esisti sul serio...
> 
> Quoto farfalla:
> "Lo ammiri proprio sto tipo... Ti senti inferiore e ti piace che ti umilino.
> ...


Ehi, giochi a fare minerva?


----------



## feather (11 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> a tra cui conigli nani (la passione di lei che né ha 2 )


"Coltivare" conigli nani è una passione? Tipo quelle che scrivono: che interessi hai? fare shopping e viaggiare.. ora si può aggiungere anche 'tenere conigli nani'.


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehi, giochi a fare minerva?


No, no... non la conosco così bene...


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehi, giochi a fare minerva?


ussignur l'avevo scambiata per lei.... devo leggere i nick... è inutile


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehi, giochi a fare minerva?


Minni non avrebbe mai scritto una roba tipo "te lo dice una torda". Eh.


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ussignur l'avevo scambiata per lei.... devo leggere i nick... è inutile





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni non avrebbe mai scritto una roba tipo "te lo dice una torda". Eh.


ah ok, ho capito... beh, da quello che ho letto di minerva, qualcosa in comune ce l'abbiamo, non so... ma anche con altre utenti mi sono ritrovata...
comunque, per me è un complimento... non so per lei...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni non avrebbe mai scritto una roba tipo "te lo dice una torda". Eh.


parlavo dell'avatar


----------



## Bender (11 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> "Coltivare" conigli nani è una passione? Tipo quelle che scrivono: che interessi hai? fare shopping e viaggiare.. ora si può aggiungere anche 'tenere conigli nani'.


la passione per gli animali e in particolare quelli.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlavo dell'avatar


Ah ok. Sarà che io gli avatar manco li guardo. Quelli di Minni, poi.


----------



## Simy (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlavo dell'avatar


pure io


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Sarà che io gli avatar manco li guardo. Quelli di Minni, poi.


Allora guardi solo il mio


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ok. Sarà che io gli avatar manco li guardo. Quelli di Minni, poi.


Però i tuoi sono scelti con una certa frequente cura.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora guardi solo il mio


Il tuo è vieppiù triste.


----------



## lolapal (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> parlavo dell'avatar





Simy ha detto:


> pure io


Ora ho capito, anche perché Minerva me lo ha fatto notare definitivamente in un altro 3D.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Però i tuoi sono scelti con una certa frequente cura.


I miei? Sì. O meglio: mafiosi italo americani, in genere. Ma giusto per il nick. Dico in genere perchè l'altro giorno non mi ricordo chi mi ha citato Jack Nicholson che in effetti spacca anzichenò, e così. Comunque di solito non guardo gli avatar perchè bene o male sono sempre quelli. Tu per esempio c'hai sta gallina da mezzo secolo. Rinnovati, mon dieu.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei? Sì. O meglio: mafiosi italo americani, in genere. Ma giusto per il nick. Dico in genere perchè l'altro giorno non mi ricordo chi mi ha citato Jack Nicholson che in effetti spacca anzichenò, e così. Comunque di solito non guardo gli avatar perchè bene o male sono sempre quelli. Tu per esempio c'hai sta gallina da mezzo secolo. Rinnovati, mon dieu.


Gallina?...a me pare uno stronzone gigante in mezzo al bosco...che sia un mesaggio subliminale?...boh, ce penzzo n'attimino...


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

maddai..devi rendere tutto così grezzo , santo cielo:singleeye:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Gallina?...a me pare uno stronzone gigante in mezzo al bosco...che sia un mesaggio subliminale?...boh, ce penzzo n'attimino...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> maddai..devi rendere tutto così grezzo , santo cielo:singleeye:


ma anche tu ce vedi na' gallina?...boh...

co' le macchie de Rorschach, come te la cavavi?...[h=1][/h]


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche tu ce vedi na' gallina?...boh...
> 
> co' le macchie de Rorschach, come te la cavavi?...


naturalmente ci vedo tanta arte astratta


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I miei? Sì. O meglio: mafiosi italo americani, in genere. Ma giusto per il nick. Dico in genere perchè l'altro giorno non mi ricordo chi mi ha citato Jack Nicholson che in effetti spacca anzichenò, e così. Comunque di solito non guardo gli avatar perchè bene o male sono sempre quelli. Tu per esempio c'hai sta gallina da mezzo secolo. Rinnovati, mon dieu.


Anche se ne parlate male io non tradisco la mia gallina!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche tu ce vedi na' gallina?...boh...
> 
> co' le macchie de Rorschach, come te la cavavi?...[h=1][/h]


#Nonnostronzo, non solo #rincoglionito, pure #cecato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Anche se ne parlate male io non tradisco la mia gallina!


:smile::smile::smile:

ha già preso il the coi pasticcini, signora?

chissà perchè la vedo tanto regina Elisabetta così adagiata tra i cuscini


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Anche se ne parlate male io non tradisco la mia gallina!


MANDOSTASTACAZZODEGALLINA!!!!!...cribbio....

metti na freccia...un cerchietto?....


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :smile::smile::smile:
> 
> ha già preso il the coi pasticcini, signora?
> 
> chissà perchè la vedo tanto regina Elisabetta così adagiata tra i cuscini


nun credo che ha pijato er the'....c'ha er gatto non collaborativo..anzi proprio stronzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

caccialo fòri de casa, Innomina'...

portalo de notte sul Gran Raccordo Anulare a stofijodena...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente ci vedo tanta arte astratta


eeecccerto...che domande...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun credo che ha pijato er the'....c'ha er gatto non collaborativo..anzi proprio stronzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> caccialo fòri de casa, Innomina'...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

meno male che me regge ancora la vescica, madame...#pubblicitaprogresso

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MANDOSTASTACAZZODEGALLINA!!!!!...cribbio....
> 
> metti na freccia...un cerchietto?....


Ste'... la gallina è quella in centro, di spalle, che si sta allontanando. La foto è un po' mossa ma è riconoscibile.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ste'... la gallina è quella in centro, di spalle, che si sta allontanando. La foto è un po' mossa ma è riconoscibile.


di spalle na' gallina?...de culo...:mrgreen:

al limite ve concedo che sta a becca' col culinaria...de piu' no e nun insistete, cazzarola...

aspe' che riguardo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ecco ho riguardato....

maroooooo ma che schifo d'avatarro....ma se po' perde tutto sto tempo pe' na roba simile?....:rotfl:


Innomina', e cambialo oseno' te levo er saluto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> di spalle na' gallina?...de culo...:mrgreen:
> 
> al limite ve concedo che sta a becca' col culinaria...de piu' no e nun insistete, cazzarola...
> 
> ...


ma tu... te lo ricordi com'è fatta una gallina?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu... te lo ricordi com'è fatta una gallina?


prima de sto casino me pareva de si'....#grossacrisi....


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> MANDOSTASTACAZZODEGALLINA!!!!!...cribbio....
> 
> metti na freccia...un cerchietto?....


Metti tu il monocolo, vedrai, ti piacerà, è carina!


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> prima de sto casino me pareva de si'*....#grossacrisi*....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  quelo ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Metti tu il monocolo, vedrai, ti piacerà, è carina!


Bellissima proprio...c'hai dato pure er nome?...

a me me pare spiaccicata co' la capoccia ner terreno...

Innomina'...fa hahare...te fa perde punti, come te lo devo di'?...poi fa tu..arranges'...


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:  quelo ? :mrgreen:


si', quelo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> si', quelo....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl: noi non sappiamo piu' quanto che stiamo andando su questa tera :mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bellissima proprio...c'hai dato pure er nome?...
> 
> a me me pare spiaccicata co' la capoccia ner terreno...
> 
> Innomina'...fa hahare...te fa perde punti, come te lo devo di'?...poi fa tu..arranges'...


No, tiene il capino ben eretto, l'andatura scattante e il portamento fiero. Solo che dopo aver raspato il terriccio (in segno di superiorità) si è girata e corre via nel boschetto. It's the bottom della gallina!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, tiene il capino ben eretto, l'andatura scattante e il portamento fiero. Solo che dopo aver raspato il terriccio (in segno di superiorità) si è girata e corre via nel boschetto. It's the bottom della gallina!


sara'...mannunmepiace...

mi hai DILUSO...co' sta hahata, vuoi che muoro?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

io non te lo volevo dire, inno...ma pure a me questa gallina non sta simpatica:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non te lo volevo dire, inno...ma pure a me questa gallina non sta simpatica:mrgreen:


ohhh...diglielo Mine'...de stile, cazz' capisce sta burina....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, tiene il capino ben eretto, l'andatura scattante e il portamento fiero. Solo che dopo aver raspato il terriccio (in segno di superiorità) si è girata e corre via nel boschetto. It's the bottom della gallina!


A me piace. E di solito non amo il pollame. Ma hai detto bene tu, essa ha un portamento fiero.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A me piace. E di solito non amo il pollame. Ma hai detto bene tu, essa ha un portamento fiero.


uh gesu'...pure tu...


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ohhh...diglielo Mine'...de stile, cazz' capisce sta burina....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che gente ,barone:singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che gente ,barone:singleeye:


nun me ne parli,contessa...pero' dicheno che nun semo democratici se nun stamo in mezzo alla plebaglia...

cammafa'...ce tocca...destino infame...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ohhh...diglielo Mine'...de stile, cazz' capisce sta burina....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono burina per davero. Proprio delle campagne intorno...bravo!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono burina per davero. Proprio delle campagne intorno...bravo!


La gallina è tua?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Settembre 2013)

Novità, Bender?



Bender ha detto:


> ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente *dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza*. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose


Ahimè Bender, rileggendo quello che scrivi in merito all'atteggiamento della tua ragazza, temo che tu abbia visto male e che quello a cui ti riferisci non sia l'avambraccio.


----------



## zanna (13 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia *come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose*


Qualche aiutino dalla chimica :5:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Qualche aiutino dalla chimica :5:


L'ho pensato anch'io :mexican:


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono *six feet under*.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa


Quanto mi piaceva quella serie tv . Bender, scusa se insisto, con la ricerca del lavoro come va?


----------



## fruitbasket (17 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il crescione è più ravennate. Li fanno anche a Rimini, ma l'originale è di Ravenna, quello con le erbe cotte e passate in padella(il crescione è erba di campo).


Ci sono poi i cascioni che sono la stessa cosa. diffusi nell'entroterra riminese Credo però che l'unica differenza sia che sono fatti con le rosole crude


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Settembre 2013)

Qualche riassuntino??


----------



## perplesso (17 Settembre 2013)

pare...e ripeto...pare che la ex di Bender si sia decisa finalmente a lasciarlo e ora lui è triste perchè non ha più qualcuno che lo sgridi se non lava i piatti.

attendiamo tutti fiduciosi che trovi la padrona dei suoi sogni


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare...e ripeto...pare che la ex di Bender si sia decisa finalmente a lasciarlo e ora lui è triste perchè non ha più qualcuno che lo sgridi se non lava i piatti.
> 
> attendiamo tutti fiduciosi che trovi la padrona dei suoi sogni


Bender... è il tuo giorno fortunato!! Ci sono qui io per te!!  Sapessi come urlo se non mi lavano i piatti!! Mi candido... se fosse interessato... :carneval:


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pare...e ripeto...*pare che la ex di Bender si sia decisa finalmente a lasciarlo* e ora lui è triste perchè non ha più qualcuno che lo sgridi se non lava i piatti.
> 
> attendiamo tutti fiduciosi che trovi la padrona dei suoi sogni


Finalmente! E che Bender si dia una mossa adesso. Sto lavoro Bender su, è arrivato il momento di pensare a te stesso.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Finalmente! E che Bender si dia una mossa adesso. Sto lavoro Bender su, è arrivato il momento di pensare a te stesso.


ma lui non lavorava? Viveva mantenuto dall'ex?


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma lui non lavorava? Viveva mantenuto dall'ex?


Non lavorava no . Lei viveva nella casa di lui... Bender, come stiamo?


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Benderrrrrrrrrrrrr ma che fine hai fatto?


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

è ricominciata la Bundesliga,ora sarà un pò occupato.....

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-iNus48rnb1k/UK-bGPxmOdI/AAAAAAAADtc/2_Ga6j8EqT4/s1600/sven-bender.png

dalla faccia, è chiaramente lui.....


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

*un consiglio da voi donne*

abbiamo parlato molto , e il suo carattere è altalenante.
gli ho detto che praticamente ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto , e alcune cose non rispecchiano proprio il suo carattere perché negli anni gli hanno sempre dato fastidio, ma da quello che scrive sembra di no. alla fine siamo arrivato dopo quasi 3 mesi, a fargli ammettere 2 punti importanti ,1 che lui è l'uomo della sua vita e se gli dicesse qualcosa andrebbe subito da lui,2 che non sente più niente perché è presa totalmente da lui.
ora gli ho chiesto come mi per certe cose che erano importanti per le e lo sono sempre state con lui ci passa sopra, lei mi ha detto che tutto quello che leggo non è la verità e nemmeno con le sue amiche più strette riesce a dire la verità , io penso che sia un modo per farmi meno male ma potrebbe anche essere vero. lei dice che lo fa per attiralo, comportarsi in un modo che non è da lei


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> abbiamo parlato molto , e il suo carattere è altalenante.
> gli ho detto che praticamente ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto , e alcune cose non rispecchiano proprio il suo carattere perché negli anni gli hanno sempre dato fastidio, ma da quello che scrive sembra di no. alla fine siamo arrivato dopo quasi 3 mesi, a fargli ammettere 2 punti importanti ,1 che lui è l'uomo della sua vita e se gli dicesse qualcosa andrebbe subito da lui,2 che non sente più niente perché è presa totalmente da lui.
> ora gli ho chiesto come mi per certe cose che erano importanti per le e lo sono sempre state con lui ci passa sopra, lei mi ha detto che tutto quello che leggo non è la verità e nemmeno con le sue amiche più strette riesce a dire la verità , io penso che sia un modo per farmi meno male ma potrebbe anche essere vero. lei dice che lo fa per attiralo, comportarsi in un modo che non è da lei


Ma vivete ancora insieme?????????


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> abbiamo parlato molto , e il suo carattere è altalenante.
> gli ho detto che praticamente ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto , e alcune cose non rispecchiano proprio il suo carattere perché negli anni gli hanno sempre dato fastidio, ma da quello che scrive sembra di no. alla fine siamo arrivato dopo quasi 3 mesi, a fargli ammettere 2 punti importanti ,1 che lui è l'uomo della sua vita e se gli dicesse qualcosa andrebbe subito da lui,2 che non sente più niente perché è presa totalmente da lui.
> ora gli ho chiesto come mi per certe cose che erano importanti per le e lo sono sempre state con lui ci passa sopra, lei mi ha detto che tutto quello che leggo non è la verità e nemmeno con le sue amiche più strette riesce a dire la verità , io penso che sia un modo per farmi meno male ma potrebbe anche essere vero. lei dice che lo fa per attiralo, comportarsi in un modo che non è da lei


ma stai ancora lì a chiedere il perchè e il percome? Non dirmi che te la sei tenuta pure in casa... Bender... azzerola... ma che le stai chiedendo? 
Non c'è una risposta razionale, non esiste il ragionamento che te la riporti... 
Invece pensa a te, pensa a salvaguardare te, che invece di tirare una riga e voltare pagina, stai lì a darti martellate sulle gengive... dàààààiiii!!!


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> abbiamo parlato molto , e il suo carattere è altalenante.
> gli ho detto che praticamente ho letto tutto quello che ha scritto , e alcune cose non rispecchiano proprio il suo carattere perché negli anni gli hanno sempre dato fastidio, ma da quello che scrive sembra di no. alla fine siamo arrivato dopo quasi 3 mesi, a fargli ammettere 2 punti importanti ,1 che lui è l'uomo della sua vita e se gli dicesse qualcosa andrebbe subito da lui,2 che non sente più niente perché è presa totalmente da lui.
> ora gli ho chiesto come mi per certe cose che erano importanti per le e lo sono sempre state con lui ci passa sopra, lei mi ha detto che tutto quello che leggo non è la verità e nemmeno con le sue amiche più strette riesce a dire la verità , io penso che sia un modo per farmi meno male ma potrebbe anche essere vero. lei dice che lo fa per attiralo, comportarsi in un modo che non è da lei



Bender, che sia vero o falso, purtroppo per te non cambia nulla.
La vostra storia è nata, è cresciuta, è stata bella, è arrivata alla maturazione, ed è finita. Perchè mentre prima eravate adatti l'uno all'altro, ora non lo siete più, tu non vuoi riconoscerlo, ma lei lo riconosce.

Tu ti stai torturando da solo. Continui a fare il bagnetto a un cadavere, sperando che torni bello lindo e con le carni rosee.

Le cose tra di loro sono loro, non mi sembra una storia che finirà bene perchè lei è fessa, se vuoi pensa a questo per consolarti, ma non per sperare.

Bender caro, tu agli occhi di lei hai perso qualunque rispettabilità, non ti considera più come un uomo, e non c'è mezzo che la porti a riconsiderare, perchè è una sensazione che le viene dallo stomaco, non dalla testa.
L'abitudine farà anche sì che sembra che ti ascolti, ma si vede che per lei sei una sorta di amico/fratello, pure fastidioso perchè non ti rassegni.
Scusa, ma riconoscere che non potete stare più assieme, è al momento l'unica cosa giusta che ha fatto 'sta ragazza.
Perchè l'amore quando è finito non si rattoppa con la buona volontà. Dopo un certo punto, non si torna più indietro.
Ma la cosa buona è che invece si può andare avanti.

Capisco la tua disperazione a continuare ad attaccarti all'*unica cosa che conosci al mondo* ma dio mio Bender, ti stai distruggendo.
Non è la fine della tua relazione che ti distrugge, non è lei, sei tu.
Te lo ripeto: il mondo è più bello di quel che pensi.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.


ragazzo non ci siamo per niente! 

SE NE DEVE DA ANNA' cosa non è chiaro nel SE NE DEVE DA ANNA'?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.



L'avevo scritto in un 3D per condividerne l'umorismo gustoso, ma lo piazzo qui per te, dal libro "il destino si chiama Clotilde"

"Giorgino, non capisci che se è morto io non lo vedrò più?", gridò ad un tratto.
Giorgino allargò le braccia.
"Clotilde, perchè ti inquieti con me? Io ho forse affermato il contrario? Io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te che se è morto non lo vedi più. Ma non erano tre quelli che dovevano morire?"
"Sì", singhiozzò Clotilde, "ma io amo Filimario"
Giorgino si alzò e andò a guardare il mare cacciando la testa fuori dall'oblò, ma Clotilde lo afferrò per la giacca e lo costrinse a rimettersi a sedere.
"Giorgino", esclamò Clotilde, "perchè mi fai quella stupida faccia? Se non confido le mie pene a te che sei il mio fidanzato, a chi le devo confidare? Saresti diventato improvvisamente un cuore di pietra?"
"No", protestò debolmente Giorgino, "però mi secca che tu sia innamorata del signor Filimario Dublè. Tu non mi hai mai detto niente del resto..."
"Giorgino, non è il caso di fare qui una questione di forma: qui c'è in ballo qualcosa di ben più importante. Giorgino, tu mi ami?"
"Clotilde, me lo chiedi? Quale altra prova d'amore potrei darti?"
"Giorgino, tu dunque mi ami e soffri, è vero?"
"Clotilde, io per te soffro e ho sofferto le pene dell'inferno..."
"Ebbene Giorgino: quello che tu soffri per me, io lo soffro per Filimario! Ti sembra dunque che sia il caso di fare una questione di forma?"
"Clotilde, ti chiedo scusa. Ma tu capisci che un fidanzato spesso ragiona soltanto per egoismo. Confidati, Clo: io saprò comprenderti"

Indovina come è andata a finire per Giorgino?

Te lo svelo subito, chiedendo scusa a chi vuole leggere il libro 
Si è trovato un'altra fantastica donna.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ragazzo non ci siamo per niente!
> 
> SE NE DEVE DA ANNA' cosa non è chiaro nel SE NE DEVE DA ANNA'?


che finchè non gli troviamo una nuova padrona lui non vuole che se ne vada


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender, che sia vero o falso, purtroppo per te non cambia nulla.
> La vostra storia è nata, è cresciuta, è stata bella, è arrivata alla maturazione, ed è finita. Perchè mentre prima eravate adatti l'uno all'altro, ora non lo siete più, tu non vuoi riconoscerlo, ma lei lo riconosce.
> 
> Tu ti stai torturando da solo. Continui a fare il bagnetto a un cadavere, sperando che torni bello lindo e con le carni rosee.
> ...


grazie per il sostegno davvero.
ci credi che per tutta la giornata di domenica ero calmo e  arrabbiato per essere spodestato in così poco tempo da una persona che pur tanto bella (ho visto le sue foto ) con un lavoro prestigioso, molto interessante anche dal punto intellettuale , ma che non ha mai nemmeno visto.
lo stavo accettando, ci credevo davvero, poi alle 23,40 è arrivata e tutti i mie propositi di indifferenza, sono crollati nel momento in cui ha varcato la soglia di casa


----------



## JON (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,*io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione*.


La riavrai, è quasi certo.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> La riavrai, è quasi certo.


Non concordo. Per nulla.
Lei potrà pure trovare confortevole il suo abbraccio fraterno nel momento dell'abbandono del fustacchione.
Ma il fastidio viscerale che lei prova non è sanabile.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non concordo. Per nulla.
> Lei potrà pure trovare confortevole il suo abbraccio fraterno nel momento dell'abbandono del fustacchione.
> Ma il fastidio viscerale che lei prova non è sanabile.


Credo che Jon volesse essere sarcastico


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie per il sostegno davvero.
> ci credi che per tutta la giornata di domenica ero calmo e  arrabbiato per essere spodestato in così poco tempo da una persona che pur tanto bella (ho visto le sue foto ) con un lavoro prestigioso, molto interessante anche dal punto intellettuale , ma che non ha mai nemmeno visto.
> lo stavo accettando, ci credevo davvero, poi alle 23,40 è arrivata e tutti i mie propositi di indifferenza, sono crollati *nel momento in cui ha varcato la soglia di casa*


Lei da quella casa deve uscire Bender. Ti fa male.
Temo davvero che se la situazione fosse stata invertita, tu non avresti neppure trovato le valigie fuori dalla porta, ti avrebbe direttamente fatto passare i vestiti nel tritarifiuti.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Jon volesse essere sarcastico



Può essere, solo che Bender non credo sia in grado di coglierlo in questo momento.
Se uno solo qua dentro gli dice che ha delle speranze, pure scherzando, lui ci si attacca come alla pompa dell'ossigeno.


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

prima di partire la mattina ,mi ha detto che andava per vedere solo se esisteva davvero, perché ci aveva parlato per così tanto tempo, che doveva vederlo, mi ha anche detto che non aveva ancora deciso niente di definitivo.
mi ha detto poi che magari vedendosi dal vivo la magia poteva anche sfumare.
ieri sera però mi ha detto che era triste perché era tornata , e che se poteva sarebbe ripartita subito.
lui comunque ha molte ragazze che lo ammirano e fa il fasto modesto dice che non è bello ,ma intanto posta spesso sue foto che vengono riempite di commenti, io mi sono fatto l'idea che gli piaccia far innamorare le persone e basta per sentirsi desiderato, anche perché in un discorso gli aveva detto che lui si era lasciato che era facile e poi dopo gli ha detto che non era proprio fidanzato ed era molto tempo che era così


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere, solo che Bender non credo sia in grado di coglierlo in questo momento.
> Se uno solo qua dentro gli dice che ha delle speranze, pure scherzando, lui ci si attacca come alla pompa dell'ossigeno.


l'unico modo per far schiodare Bender dalla sua posizione è presentargli una nuova padrona.

una che inizialmente gli faccia le coccole e lo distragga quel tanto che basta da non fargli vedere che la tipa sta facendo le valigie e dandosela a gambe....e poi gli metta un bel guinzaglio e lo sgridi perchè non lava i piatti e non scende il cane la sera.

Bender questo vuole e finchè non trova chi è disposta a darglieklo,seguiterà a fare la piattola con la ex


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> prima di partire la mattina ,mi ha detto che andava per vedere solo se esisteva davvero, perché ci aveva parlato per così tanto tempo, che doveva vederlo, mi ha anche detto che non aveva ancora deciso niente di definitivo.
> mi ha detto poi che magari vedendosi dal vivo la magia poteva anche sfumare.
> ieri sera però mi ha detto che era triste perché era tornata , e che se poteva sarebbe ripartita subito.
> lui comunque ha molte ragazze che lo ammirano e fa il fasto modesto dice che non è bello ,ma intanto posta spesso sue foto che vengono riempite di commenti, io mi sono fatto l'idea che gli piaccia far innamorare le persone e basta per sentirsi desiderato, anche perché in un discorso gli aveva detto che lui si era lasciato che era facile e poi dopo gli ha detto che non era proprio fidanzato ed era molto tempo che era così


Ho pochi dubbi che lei riceva una legnata sui denti.
Il punto è che questo a te non cambia le cose.
Lei ha capito quello che tu non vuoi riconoscere: non state più assieme.
E capisco che tu non lo colga, ma se lei tornasse con te presa dallo sconforto, sarebbe il peggio che ti possa capitare.
Perchè tanto poi lei se ne riandrebbe via alla prima occasione. 
Perchè non ti ama più. 
Ed è quel minimo intelligente da capire che è giovane, ha tutta la vita davanti, e che vivere per sempre con un uomo che, per quanto affetto ci sia, non si ama, è STUPIDO.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> prima di partire la mattina ,mi ha detto che andava per vedere solo se esisteva davvero, perché ci aveva parlato per così tanto tempo, che doveva vederlo, mi ha anche detto che non aveva ancora deciso niente di definitivo.
> mi ha detto poi che magari vedendosi dal vivo la magia poteva anche sfumare.
> ieri sera però mi ha detto che era triste perché era tornata , e che se poteva sarebbe ripartita subito.
> lui comunque ha molte ragazze che lo ammirano e fa il fasto modesto dice che non è bello ,ma intanto posta spesso sue foto che vengono riempite di commenti, io mi sono fatto l'idea che gli piaccia far innamorare le persone e basta per sentirsi desiderato, anche perché in un discorso gli aveva detto che lui si era lasciato che era facile e poi dopo gli ha detto che non era proprio fidanzato ed era molto tempo che era così


Bender il punto è che tu devi accettare il fatto che tra di voi è finita.

tutto quello che fa lei non è e non deve essere un tuo problema


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unico modo per far schiodare Bender dalla sua posizione è presentargli una nuova padrona.
> 
> una che inizialmente gli faccia le coccole e lo distragga quel tanto che basta da non fargli vedere che la tipa sta facendo le valigie e dandosela a gambe....e poi gli metta un bel guinzaglio e lo sgridi perchè non lava i piatti e non scende il cane la sera.
> 
> Bender questo vuole e finchè non trova chi è disposta a darglieklo,seguiterà a fare la piattola con la ex



Bender vede il mondo in maniera distorta.
Pieno di gente che deve stare accoppiata altrimenti non esiste, di amici che se ne sbattono di lui etc etc.
Bender è giovane.

Io me ne sono combinata un sacco da giovane, di stronzate che mi hanno fatto male, ma sono qui sulla strada per essere una personcina contenta.

Può essere come dici tu, ma può pure non essere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> prima di partire la mattina ,mi ha detto che andava per vedere solo se esisteva davvero, perché ci aveva parlato per così tanto tempo, che doveva vederlo, mi ha anche detto che non aveva ancora deciso niente di definitivo.
> mi ha detto poi che magari vedendosi dal vivo la magia poteva anche sfumare.
> ieri sera però mi ha detto che era triste perché era tornata , e che se poteva sarebbe ripartita subito.
> lui comunque ha molte ragazze che lo ammirano e fa il fasto modesto dice che non è bello ,ma intanto posta spesso sue foto che vengono riempite di commenti, io mi sono fatto l'idea che gli piaccia far innamorare le persone e basta per sentirsi desiderato, anche perché in un discorso gli aveva detto che lui si era lasciato che era facile e poi dopo gli ha detto che non era proprio fidanzato ed era molto tempo che era così


Bender... ragiona un attimo.
Siete stati assieme 13 anni.
Lei ti sta molland per uno che non si sa neppure se esista davvero.
Ora, io non so se siete reali... importa poco.
Ma se lo siete:
o lei è fuori come un vaso di gerani
o la storia tra voi era morta e sepolta già tempo fa e lei si sarebbe attaccata pure a un visitors, pur di trovarsi un altro.
Ma lei non scrive qui, quindi:
SE NE DEVE ANDARE DA CASA TUA, PERCHE' OLTRE AD AVERTI MENTITO E TRATTATO COME UNO STUOINO,
ADESSO TI STA USANDO COME UN B&B GRATIS, OK?
NON HAI BISOGNO DI UNA PERSONA CHE NON SOLO NON TI AMA PIU', MA CHE STA PURE DIMOSTRANDO LA CAPACITA' DI SENTIMENTI DI UNA MANTIDE RELIGIOSA:
SE NE DEVE DA ANNA'!!!!


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender vede il mondo in maniera distorta.
> Pieno di gente che deve stare accoppiata altrimenti non esiste, di amici che se ne sbattono di lui etc etc.
> Bender è giovane.
> 
> ...


Bender è psicologicamente parlando uno schiavo.   lui è infelice perchè la sua padrona lo sta abbandonando e non è in grado di trovarne una nuova da solo.
gliene frega fava del fatto che lei non lo ami o che sia addirittura schifata dall'averlo accanto.

finchè lei è lì,lui sarà contento.     il resto gli importa zero.

ovvio che rispetto a me e te,che non abbiamo quel mood mentale,il suo modo di essere e di vedere i rapporti di coppia ci paia distorto o folle.

verrebbe veramente da segnalarlo a qualche sito di mistress perchè se lo vengano a prendere


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender è psicologicamente parlando uno schiavo.   lui è infelice perchè la sua padrona lo sta abbandonando e non è in grado di trovarne una nuova da solo.
> gliene frega fava del fatto che lei non lo ami o che sia addirittura schifata dall'averlo accanto.
> 
> finchè lei è lì,lui sarà contento.     il resto gli importa zero.
> ...


Se così fosse, magari segnalargli qualche sito/forum di schiavi, per vedere se ci si riconosce e se magari non sarebbe più felice con una padrona che lo faccia consapevolmente.

Oppure è spaventato, fragile, debole, e quello che non conosce gli fa più paura di tutto il resto.

Non lo so. La tua spiegazione non fa una grinza, solo che non è l'unica.


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender è psicologicamente parlando uno schiavo. lui è infelice perchè la sua padrona lo sta abbandonando e non è in grado di trovarne una nuova da solo.
> gliene frega fava del fatto che lei non lo ami o che sia addirittura schifata dall'averlo accanto.
> 
> finchè lei è lì,lui sarà contento. il resto gli importa zero.
> ...


io non sono convinta che lui sia uno schiavo. 
semplicemente, secondo me, non riesce ad ammettere il fallimento della sua relazione


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se così fosse, magari segnalargli qualche sito/forum di schiavi, per vedere se ci si riconosce e se magari non sarebbe più felice con una padrona che lo faccia consapevolmente.
> 
> Oppure è spaventato, fragile, debole, e quello che non conosce gli fa più paura di tutto il resto.
> 
> Non lo so. La tua spiegazione non fa una grinza, solo che non è l'unica.


diciamo che la mia idea è la più probabile,solo che Bender non avendo avuto altre esperienze,non è cosciente di essere uno schiavo.

certo che è spaventato,fragile debole e tutto il resto,altrimenti non sarebbe uno schiavo 

semmai quello che non è chiaro in tutta questa storia....è che posizione abbiano preso i genitori di Bender.  chè penso sia oramai giunta anche a loro notizia della situazione


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono convinta che lui sia uno schiavo.
> semplicemente, secondo me, non riesce ad ammettere il fallimento della sua relazione


che non riesca ad ammetterlo è assodato.

il suo morboso ed apparentemente irrazionale attaccarsi all'illusione che possa esserci un domani con la sua ex e tutti i discorsi da lui fatti in queste settimane si può capire solo in termini di rapporto di dominazione.

chè altrimenti,uno normale,ormai pur disperandosi, avrebbe iniziato ad affrontare il futuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se così fosse, magari segnalargli qualche sito/forum di schiavi, per vedere se ci si riconosce e se magari non sarebbe più felice con una padrona che lo faccia consapevolmente.
> 
> Oppure è spaventato, fragile, debole, e quello che non conosce gli fa più paura di tutto il resto.
> 
> Non lo so. La tua spiegazione non fa una grinza, solo che non è l'unica.


Secondo me ha una bella sindrome da abbandono. Ma non è quello il problema. Il problema è che è sordo. Non ci sente proprio.


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho pochi dubbi che lei riceva una legnata sui denti.
> Il punto è che questo a te non cambia le cose.
> Lei ha capito quello che tu non vuoi riconoscere: non state più assieme.
> E capisco che tu non lo colga, ma se lei tornasse con te presa dallo sconforto, sarebbe il peggio che ti possa capitare.
> ...


il fatto è che è già accaduto tutto, la sola differenza è che la volta scorsa lui era nella stessa città quindi è andato tutto molto più veloce ed era difficile campare scuse.
ora non posso credere che abbia finto di stare bene per 4 anni e che abbia pensato al matrimonio sempre per noia o suggestione di altre coppie o altro.
visto che credo di conoscerla penso che se lui parlasse chiaro ,lei potrebbe vedere quanto faccio di buono per lei e rinnamorarsi


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che è già accaduto tutto, la solo differenza è che la volta scorsa lui era nella stessa città quindi è andato tutto molto più veloce ed era difficile campare scuse.
> ora non posso credere che abbia finto di stare bene per 4 anni e che abbia pensato al matrimonio sempre per noia o suggestione di altre coppie o altro.
> visto che credo di conoscerla penso che se lui parlasse chiaro ,lei potrebbe vedere quanto faccio di buono per lei e rinnamorarsi


questo post dimostra in modo inconfutabile quanto sto ragazzo sia schiavo nell'anima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che è già accaduto tutto, la sola differenza è che la volta scorsa lui era nella stessa città quindi è andato tutto molto più veloce ed era difficile campare scuse.
> ora non posso credere che abbia finto di stare bene per 4 anni e che abbia pensato al matrimonio sempre per noia o suggestione di altre coppie o altro.
> visto che credo di conoscerla penso che se lui parlasse chiaro ,*lei potrebbe vedere quanto faccio di buono per lei e rinnamorarsi*


sì. Nel frattempo, vai in garage... ce l'hai un'incudine? Martello ce l'hai? Una morsa? Per passare il tempo, dico.


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

non mi piace essere dominato.
sto solo facendo tutto quello che prima non ho fatto, con gli interessi per dimostragli che quando si ha un obbiettivo si riesce e le cose non ci pesano.
prima faceva tutto lei, quindi era lei la schiava, non credo, ma se non lo faceva non lo avrebbe fatto nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che è già accaduto tutto, la sola differenza è che la volta scorsa lui era nella stessa città quindi è andato tutto molto più veloce ed era difficile campare scuse.
> ora non posso credere che abbia finto di stare bene per 4 anni e che abbia pensato al matrimonio sempre per noia o suggestione di altre coppie o altro.
> visto che credo di conoscerla penso che se lui parlasse chiaro ,lei potrebbe vedere quanto faccio di buono per lei e rinnamorarsi


Concordo con tutto quello che è stato scritto: le devi mettere le valigie fuori dalla porta!!

Per me tu pensi di non trovare un'altra. Sei convinto che lei potrebbe stare con te perché te lo meriti.
In realtà non si sta con chi se lo merita.

Tu hai un'età appetibile. Se esci una sera ne trovi 10 che ti vogliono.
Esciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.


Io non ce la faccio:sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non mi piace essere dominato.
> sto solo facendo tutto quello che prima non ho fatto, con gli interessi per dimostragli che quando si ha un obbiettivo si riesce e le cose non ci pesano.
> prima faceva tutto lei, quindi era lei la schiava, non credo, ma se non lo faceva non lo avrebbe fatto nessuno


appunto.  lo schiavo si sente sempre in difetto verso la sua padrona e vuole rimediare.

lei semplicemente non è una dominatrice ma una ragazzina piuttosto stronza e come tale si comporta

io ti metterei in relazione con una dominatrice vera e sono certo

ripeto

certo.    che ti getteresti ai suoi piedi a leccarle gli stivali in men che non si dica


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> appunto. lo schiavo si sente sempre in difetto verso la sua padrona e vuole rimediare.
> 
> lei semplicemente non è una dominatrice ma una ragazzina piuttosto stronza e come tale si comporta
> 
> ...


quoto ogni tuo intervento


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio:sbatti::sbatti:


:unhappy: concordo


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio:sbatti::sbatti:


sapessi io, il tempo non mi passa mai , praticamente col cane faccio delle maratone da più di 2 ore, è l'unica cosa che mi distrae


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sapessi io, il tempo non mi passa mai , praticamente col cane faccio delle maratone da più di 2 ore, è l'unica cosa che mi distrae


cerca di non far scoppiare il cuore a sto povero cane


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,*io la comprendo*, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.



quindi, per fare il punto. La comprendi.

comprendi che vada a incontrare l'altro. 
comprendi che lei desideri un altro.
comprendi che cambi se stessa per attirarlo.
comprendi che l'amore che lei prova per l'altro è talmente forte da indurla a sperare in un futuro con lui.
comprendi che lei provi fastidio ad essere toccata da te.

...quindi, dove è il problema Bender?

va tutto bene, o no?


----------



## ipazia (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cerca di non far scoppiare il cuore a sto povero cane


ecco. anche.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sapessi io, il tempo non mi passa mai , praticamente col cane faccio delle maratone da più di 2 ore, è l'unica cosa che mi distrae


Ok.

E' chiaro che non rispondi a chi ti dice di mandarla fuori casa, perchè non lo vuoi fare.
Non lo consideri, perchè speri semrpe che lei torni con te, e se la cacci avrai meno possibilità di dispiegarle tutta la tua devozione.

Un compromesso magari?

Datti un limite di tempo. Due settimane, un mese, se le cose non cambiano, cambi le chiavi di casa.
Che ne dici? Questo puoi considerarlo?
E intanto ti impegni per immaginarti single e non in coppia, perchè tu SEI single anche se non lo vuoi considerare, esci ti trovi un hobby fai qualche cosa di diverso.

Se no, spulci i forum di schiavi.
O trovi che ti ispirano e ci fai un pensierino, oppure vedi quanto ti somigliano e la cosa ti disturba, e magari ti dai una svegliata.


----------



## perplesso (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> E' chiaro che non rispondi a chi ti dice di mandarla fuori casa, perchè non lo vuoi fare.
> Non lo consideri, perchè speri semrpe che lei torni con te, e se la cacci avrai meno possibilità di dispiegarle tutta la tua devozione.
> ...


magari trova qualche schiavo che ha vissuto una situazione simile e gli spiega come gestire questa fase del distacco e soprattutto come cercare la nuova padrona.

perchè lui non prenderà mai in considerazione quello che gli stiamo dicendo perchè nessuno di noi è una mistress o uno schiavo quindi non sappiamo comunicare in modo che Bender ci ascolti


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che è stato scritto: le devi mettere le valigie fuori dalla porta!!
> 
> Per me tu pensi di non trovare un'altra. Sei convinto che lei potrebbe stare con te perché te lo meriti.
> In realtà non si sta con chi se lo merita.
> ...


se anche trovassi qualcuno, quando si inizierà a parlare , io parlerei solo di lei perché tutti i miei ricordi sono legati a lei


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se anche trovassi qualcuno, quando si inizierà a parlare , io parlerei solo di lei perché tutti i miei ricordi sono legati a lei



Costruisci nuovi ricordi, ciccio.

E magari all'inizio ascolta tanto


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ecco. anche.


il cane è giovane a 2 anni e poi ora mai è abituato sono 2 mesi, nel frattempo ho perso 6 kg tra cene saltate e questo tra un po mi andranno i vestiti di quando avevo 17 anni


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se anche trovassi qualcuno, quando si inizierà a parlare , io parlerei solo di lei perché tutti i miei ricordi sono legati a lei


Quando quella con cui stai parlando di lei ti tira giù la cerniera poi pensi ad altro. Garantito!


----------



## Bender (23 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> E' chiaro che non rispondi a chi ti dice di mandarla fuori casa, perchè non lo vuoi fare.
> Non lo consideri, perchè speri semrpe che lei torni con te, e se la cacci avrai meno possibilità di dispiegarle tutta la tua devozione.
> ...


il limite è interessante?
io veramente lo avevo chiesto a lei se si dava un tempo per vedere se lui era interessato o no
ma potrei pensarci anche io ma è dura.
perché poi pensi sempre al un giorno in più che magari sei li vicino ma uno stupido principio rovina tutto


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il limite è interessante?
> io veramente lo avevo chiesto a lei se si dava un tempo per vedere se lui era interessato o no
> ma potrei pensarci anche io ma è dura.
> perché poi pensi sempre al un giorno in più che magari sei li vicino ma uno stupido principio rovina tutto


è veramente triste leggere che sei disposto a stare li e farti calpestare di più di quanto già questa donna non stia facendo... ma la tua dignità dove sta?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il limite è interessante?
> io veramente lo avevo chiesto a lei se si dava un tempo per vedere se lui era interessato o no
> ma potrei pensarci anche io ma è dura.
> perché poi pensi sempre al un giorno in più che magari sei li vicino ma uno stupido principio rovina tutto


Ma non è che se lui non ci sta lei sta con te, NO.
Lei si è innamorata di un  altro e NON TI AMA PIU'!
Se non funziona con lui si trova un altro.


Se ti sforzi a usare LE invece che GLI quando parli di una donna hai più possibilità di trovare quella che ti tira giù la cerniera.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che se lui non ci sta lei sta con te, NO.
> Lei si è innamorata di un altro e NON TI AMA PIU'!
> Se non funziona con lui si trova un altro.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... o di evitare sorprese


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... o di *evitare sorprese*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Ancora?*



Bender ha detto:


> il limite è interessante?
> io veramente lo avevo chiesto a lei se si dava un tempo per vedere se lui era interessato o no
> ma potrei pensarci anche io ma è dura.
> perché poi pensi sempre al un giorno in più che magari sei li vicino ma uno stupido principio rovina tutto


Ci stai dissanguando i coglioni,si potrei non leggere,mi rifiuto di pensare che ci siano uomini come te,mi rifiuto proprio!E sti 4 cialtroni che stanno pure a compatirti,compatirti di cosa?Sei un imbelle questa svolazza su intercity e  pendolini di carne rosa,e tu piagnucolante che cerchi di capire,capire cosa?Non gli frega un cazzo di te,è FINITA,di chi si sia invaghita non è affare tuo,potrebbe essere un camionista lappone con 34 cm di verga,l'idraulico con un arnese da paura,l'ascensorista con il pacco esplosivo.Fattene una ragione,prova ad essere uomo,non ti vuole, sogna altri pifferi,brama altri cazzi turgidi e pelosi,ti è chiaro o no?Ma trovati un lavoro,al limite prova a venderti il culo,ma piantala di agire così, sei penoso.


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che Jon volesse essere sarcastico


E si. Questa storia può essere vera o meno, ma contiene un paio di ingredienti sicuramente genuini.

Lui in balia di lei, non è che sia assolutamente necessario che Bender sia reale. Queste cose accadono e Bender, o chi per lui, è carne da macello. Col tempo certe situazioni si schiariscono, ma quelli come Bender sono destinati a tormentarsi in quel modo vita natural durante. Non è lei il problema, purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2013)

*BENDER*

non so più che dirti l'unica alternativa è:
 che viviate in tre sotto lo stesso tetto,
 tu soffriresti abbastanza per sopravvivvere di lenta e soddisfacente agonia forever,
 lei avrebbe "l'ammore suo" (che non sei tu) 24hnonstop e l'amico sottomesso che le fa da maggiordomo  
 lui (il quale- se è vero ciò che racconti -se ne frega di lei altamente ) avrebbe casa, colf (tu) e scaldaletto (lei)
...in tutto questo però vi prego salvate il cane :singleeye::singleeye: porta a spasso per due ore al giorno l'amichetto della tua ex


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.


Non vi lascerete mai. Il sadomasochismo è difficile da estirpare. Soprattutto quello psicologico. Tu ovviamente in tutto questo il tempo per trovarti un lavoro non riuscirai a trovarlo .


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non so più che dirti l'unica alternativa è:
> che viviate in tre sotto lo stesso tetto,
> tu soffriresti abbastanza per sopravvivvere di lenta e soddisfacente agonia forever,
> lei avrebbe "l'ammore suo" (che non sei tu) 24hnonstop e l'amico sottomesso che le fa da maggiordomo
> ...


oddio che scena raccapricciante


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> oddio che scena raccapricciante


Tu dici ? Visto la testardaggine di bender mi sembra l'unica ormai praticabile  Provocatoria ma praticabile


----------



## morfeo78 (24 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il fatto è che è già accaduto tutto, la sola differenza è che la volta scorsa lui era nella stessa città quindi è andato tutto molto più veloce ed era difficile campare scuse.
> ora non posso credere che abbia finto di stare bene per 4 anni e che abbia pensato al matrimonio sempre per noia o suggestione di altre coppie o altro.
> visto che credo di conoscerla penso che se lui parlasse chiaro ,lei potrebbe vedere quanto faccio di buono per lei e rinnamorarsi


Mi auguro che sia frutto della tua fantasia questa storia. Ma ipotizziamo che un essere umano si possa ridurre cosi... c'è una sola via d'uscita per "riconquistarla": 

1) Tu non sei più il suo confidente. Ogni sua ansia e problema, è un problema suo sopratutto se riguarda il suo amore (che non sei tu)

2) Le chiavi le può lasciare pure sul tavolo in cucina e rientrare da sua madre/amica/amante/casa abbandonata/varie ed eventuali

3) fai delle lunghe passeggiate con il cane 3 volte al giorno :mrgreen:

Poi, forse, si può accorgere che non ci sei più. A questo punto le ipotesi sono 2: o tira un sospiro di sollievo oppure potrebbe avere quella sensazione di "mi manca qualcosa".... 

Come fà altrimenti a sentire la tua mancanza se sei continuamente ai suoi piedi a sbavare più di un mastino napoletano!


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è ricominciata la Bundesliga,ora sarà un pò occupato.....
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-iNus48rnb1k/UK-bGPxmOdI/AAAAAAAADtc/2_Ga6j8EqT4/s1600/sven-bender.png
> 
> dalla faccia, è chiaramente lui.....


ah be...tedesco... Biondino...calciatore... Soldini.... Ah be....


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'unico modo per far schiodare Bender dalla sua posizione è presentargli una nuova padrona.
> 
> una che inizialmente gli faccia le coccole e lo distragga quel tanto che basta da non fargli vedere che la tipa sta facendo le valigie e dandosela a gambe....e poi gli metta un bel guinzaglio e lo sgridi perchè non lava i piatti e non scende il cane la sera.
> 
> Bender questo vuole e finchè non trova chi è disposta a darglieklo,seguiterà a fare la piattola con la ex


ma perché io no??ste fortune solo alle altre...  

Dai bender...dove stai??usciamo una sera... Sai anche io le prime volte parlavo per mesi del mio ex...finche mi sono accorta che chi avevo davanti era di gran lunga meglio del mio ex...si,lo so è triste da pensare...ora vedi amore anche se lei ti da uno schiaffo...lo pensavo anche io... Ora non ti ami... Ma l'unica speranza è che lei scappi da te...tu non troverai mai la forza di lasciarla...mai!! 

Almeno che vengo io...


----------



## Bender (25 Settembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Mi auguro che sia frutto della tua fantasia questa storia. Ma ipotizziamo che un essere umano si possa ridurre cosi... c'è una sola via d'uscita per "riconquistarla":
> 
> 1) Tu non sei più il suo confidente. Ogni sua ansia e problema, è un problema suo sopratutto se riguarda il suo amore (che non sei tu)
> 
> ...


ci ho provato a ignorarla per un po, ma poi succedeva che mi chiedeva cosa avessi come stavo mi diceva di non essere triste che non aveva ancora deciso niente e così mi sentivo meglio e il rancore e la rabbia passavano , oppure altre volte era triste lei perché lui non gli rispondeva da giorni e così non riuscivo a rimanere arrabbiato vedendola così.
ieri mi ha detto che abbiamo sbagliato tutto perché questa storia l'abbiamo presa troppo seriamente ed eravamo troppo piccoli, ma se abbiamo sentito entrambi che era importante ed è andata bene per 13 anni non credo che sia stata un imposizione o una forzatura. mi ha detto che si è resa conto che ha 30 anni e che non ha mai " giocato" con altri ragazzi. quindi è una colpa se si incontra subito la persona giusta prima di passare da un purgatorio di relazioni troncate. tutti e due ci siamo sempre detti che non ci mancava il fatto di non aver avuto nessun' altro, era bello sapere che per ognuno c'era stato solo l'altro


----------



## morfeo78 (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ci ho provato a ignorarla per un po, ma poi succedeva che mi chiedeva cosa avessi come stavo
> 
> [Cut]
> 
> oppure altre volte era triste lei perché lui non gli rispondeva da giorni e così non riuscivo a rimanere arrabbiato vedendola così.


Ecco, quello che volevo dire è che non deve neppure esserci occasioni di questo tipo. Non deve esserci occasione di vedersi. A meno che lei non percorra non meno di 10 mila km e scali la montagna dove ti sei ritirato in meditazione zen senza alcun mezzo di comunicazione.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non so più che dirti l'unica alternativa è:
> che viviate in tre sotto lo stesso tetto,
> tu soffriresti abbastanza per sopravvivvere di lenta e soddisfacente agonia forever,
> lei avrebbe "l'ammore suo" (che non sei tu) 24hnonstop e l'amico sottomesso che le fa da maggiordomo
> ...


sei fantastica. mi piaci, SALLO.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

ragazzi mi sono persa ma dopo che lei lo voleva mollare cosa è capitato?


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ragazzi mi sono persa ma dopo che lei lo voleva mollare cosa è capitato?


Nulla ....


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ragazzi mi sono persa ma dopo che lei lo voleva mollare cosa è capitato?


che sta ancora lì perchè fa comodo


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sta ancora lì perchè fa comodo


cioè lei sta ancora li??????????????''


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> cioè lei sta ancora li??????????????''


Minimo ... e fa pure la sostenuta


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Minimo ... e fa pure la sostenuta



eccezionale....


----------



## Bender (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ragazzi mi sono persa ma dopo che lei lo voleva mollare cosa è capitato?


mi ha mollato.
il 9 di settembre


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mollato.
> il 9 di settembre


E vive ancora con te
Aggiungilo questo particolare


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mollato.
> il 9 di settembre



e cosa ci fa ancora a casa tua? gentilmente... me lo spieghi?


----------



## Bender (25 Settembre 2013)

oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare  
per ora non posso darti certezze
non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
 magari mi arrendo e torna tutto come prima
ma non lo posso sapere adesso


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...


[video=youtube;t5K6Kemip8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5K6Kemip8U[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;t5K6Kemip8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5K6Kemip8U[/video]


Strepitoso


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...


Tu invece dovresti saperlo: farle trovare le valigie fuori dslla porta
Andasse a pensare cosa fare da un'altra parte..., e che cazzo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu invece dovresti saperlo: farle trovare le valigie fuori dslla porta
> Andasse a pensare cosa fare da un'altra parte..., e che cazzo


Non ci riesceeeeeeeeeeeee :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci riesceeeeeeeeeeeee :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Ma figurati. Gode come un riccio ad essere trattato così


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei fantastica. mi piaci, SALLO.


Grazie .... Ma a onor del vero ormai la vedo come ultima chanche  Una terapia d'urto che potrebbe far rinsavire ...tanto peggio di così :mexican: tra bender e la "coinquilina " non può andare :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> eccezionale....


Vero!!!! Lo penso anche io  Peraltro lei è sostenuta con bender ma si fa menar per il naso dall'altro interessante personalità  Secondo me se bender tira fuori un frustino si ri innamora  :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...


Uno normale penso che dopo un frase come questa l'avrebbe buttata dalle scale (no Bender scherzo, è un modo di dire).


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...


Tecnicamente ti ha chiesto un time-out, ce lo hai sto frustino da usare ? Usalo


----------



## Bender (25 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tecnicamente ti ha chiesto un time-out, ce lo hai sto frustino da usare ? Usalo


quando è lontano da me , ultimamente sono infuriato ma poi appena la vedo sonno innamorato come agli inizi con l'aggiunta di tutti i ricordi che ho ora


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando è lontano da me , ultimamente sono infuriato ma poi appena la vedo sonno innamorato come agli inizi con l'aggiunta di tutti i ricordi che ho ora


Ok tu sai che dovrebbe già esser fuori casa, ma tanto più te lo ripetiamo meno ci sentì quindi cerca almeno di non dirgli in continuazione quanto tieni a lei ( tanto lo sa) e se lei ti chiedi qualcosa dille " ora non mi va di parlare "  e stai un po' sulle tue su :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...



mi arrendo e tutto torna come prima?

Quindi se torna indietro tu esulterai evviva evviva sono il risultato della sua sconfitta?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi arrendo e tutto torna come prima?
> 
> Quindi se torna indietro tu esulterai evviva evviva sono il risultato della sua sconfitta?


Ti arrendi di già? :carneval: Bender è indubbiamente  unusual :smile:


----------



## JON (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi arrendo e tutto torna come prima?
> 
> Quindi se torna indietro tu esulterai evviva evviva sono il risultato della sua sconfitta?


La riavrà.

Lei lo lascia con la speranza, tenendolo bene in caldo. Non può essere che cosi, altrimenti si sarebbe resa più odiosa di quello che è. Lui non esulterà, al limite sarà meno anestetizzato di com'è ora. Ma felice.

Che poi, a pensarci bene, facciamo sempre quello che ci fa sentire bene, o che ci fa crederlo.
Un po' come i fumatori, sanno di avere a che fare con qualcosa di tossico ma in quel momento si sentono pienamente appagati.

Qui, come col fumo, lei  rappresenta una necessità che col tempo, quando le nebbie si diraderanno davanti agli occhi di Bender, potrebbe rivelarsi assolutamente dannosa. A meno che questa benedetta donna, che non è una sigaretta, abbia un momento di rinsavimento e pensi ad un qualche progetto da perseguire. Ma Bender ce l'ha un lavoro? Che non ho capito come sta messo.

Contento lui...non vedo il perchè non tentare. Bender ha già dimostrato una "tenuta" a prova di bomba. Lui è cosi, lei è cosà, secondo me potrebbero andare avanti.

Magari Bender dai a questa storia una scadenza, tipo arrivi prossimo alla quarantina e vedi se và. Dopodichè sappi che costruirsi una vita concludente, che non dipende solo da te, diviene sempre più improbabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi mi ha detto questo dopo che gli ho detto che non c'è la facevo più a vivere così:
> anche io sto aspettando di capire cosa fare
> per ora non posso darti certezze
> non sono nemmeno andata via di casa
> ...


speri di prenderla per stanchezza?


----------



## Bender (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> mi arrendo e tutto torna come prima?
> 
> Quindi se torna indietro tu esulterai evviva evviva sono il risultato della sua sconfitta?


non si arrende a mè , mi ha spiegato che era inteso al fatto che lui gli dica che non le interessa.
per ora è completamente presa da lui,


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non si arrende a mè , mi ha spiegato che era inteso al fatto che lui gli dica che non le interessa.
> per ora è completamente presa da lui,



Appunto.

Sei contento se "torna" solo perchè l'altro non la vuole?
Capisci che se "torna" è solo perchè non ha un'altra scelta? E che un'altra scelta si presenterà di nuovo? Sarai punto e a capo Bender.

NON ti ama, NON ti vuole, NON è interessata a te. 
Mi spiace, ma è così. E queste cose NON cambiano. La vostra storia è finita.


----------



## Bender (26 Settembre 2013)

*abbiamo litigato furiosamente*

ieri ha scoperto che le controllavo facebook.
io le ho detto che era l'unico modo per sapere davvero come stava, lei inconsapevolmente mi ha dato ragione dicendo che è l'unico posto suo dove si sfoga e dove l'ascoltano, perchè a nessuno importa di lei, che la sua amica dopo il viaggio insieme per incontrarlo non gli ha più chiesto come stava visto che lui in 2 giorni non si era fatto vedere.
io gli ho detto che è facile che li la gente gli chieda come sta visto che lo scrive esplicito nello stato, ma io non sono nella sua testa, quando ha detto che la esasperavo sono usciti tutti lui gli ha detto che ci pensava lui a lei ,che veniva a spaccarmi la faccia  ( che ci provi io ho molta più volontà, disperazione e ragione dalla mia. e poi almeno lo vedrebbe)
mi ha detto che finchè non si vedono è tutto da vedere , perchè sia lui che lei potrebbero cambiare idea con l'altro era successo così si erano visti una volt e poi lui non l'aveva più cercata.
comunque ora proverò a parlare il minimo indispensabile il fatto di non sapere più nulla mi aiuterà molto  , lei dice che sta male perché è esasperata dalle mie continue domande, che derivavano da tutto quello che vedevo che diceva a lui e a altri vedremo come và


----------



## Bender (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Sei contento se "torna" solo perchè l'altro non la vuole?
> Capisci che se "torna" è solo perchè non ha un'altra scelta? E che un'altra scelta si presenterà di nuovo? Sarai punto e a capo Bender.
> ...


anche l'altra volta è andata esattamente così, non sentiva più di amarmi perché io le negavo il mio di amore dandola per scontata standole vicino ma lontano col la mia mente immerso nei fatti miei, preso dalla noia e cercando la felicità in cose in film, videogiochi, oggetti che mi davano un finto senso di appagamento solo perché lei era li e per mè ci sarebbe sempre stata, era una cosa sicura.
così ha cercato quell'amore altrove. mi ha detto che ha cercato solo perché stava come l'altra volta, infatti prima di trovare lui aveva cercato quello della volta prima e un altro sempre su FB.
se le cose si aggiusteranno , basterà che io non mi scordi mai la lezione  , lo so che anche per mè è la seconda volta


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> anche l'altra volta è andata esattamente così, non sentiva più di amarmi perché io le negavo il mio di amore dandola per scontata standole vicino ma lontano col la mia mente immerso nei fatti miei, preso dalla noia e cercando la felicità in cose in film, videogiochi, oggetti che mi davano un finto senso di appagamento solo perché lei era li e per mè ci sarebbe sempre stata, era una cosa sicura.
> così ha cercato quell'amore altrove. mi ha detto che ha cercato solo perché stava come l'altra volta, infatti prima di trovare lui aveva cercato quello della volta prima e un altro sempre su FB.
> se le cose si aggiusteranno , basterà che io non mi scordi mai la lezione  , lo so che anche per mè è la seconda volta


Quello che racconti suggerisce semplicemente che la vostra storia, nata quando eravate piccoli e diversi da come siete ora, era già finita.
Lei era già andata via.
Ma per paura, per convenienza, per abitudine, per residuo di affetto (non amore!), non la chiudeva definitivamente.
Sembra che lei abbia bisogno di un puntello per andarsene, non vuole farsi neppure un giorno da single.
Il puntello è mancato quella volta, e lei non è che è tornata da te, è tornata all'unica cosa che conosceva, alla sua vita in cui tu ci sei. Non a te.
Se torna, non è per te, ma è perchè le manca il puntello. Non torna da te. Torna alla cuccia.

Non so se noti che le cose peggiorano ogni volta, questo giro lei è pure infastidita dalla tua presenza.

Ha cercato altrove non perchè tu non ti sei comportato abbastanza bene, ma perchè la vostra storia di ragazzini è finita. E non tornerà se tu ti comporti "meglio". E di certo, non rimarrà. Perchè lei non vuole te, per quanto tu ti comporti "bene".

E cmq, se proprio lo vuoi sapere, questo tuo modo dimesso e questo tuo autodisprezzarti, farebbe venire la tentazione pure a me di approfittare bassamente e di trattarti uno schifo. 

E non si può amare ciò che si disprezza. Se non ti ami tu, perchè dovrebbe amarti qualcun altro?

Gli schiavi, quelli consapevoli di quello che vogliono e di quello che sono, almeno, si sentono pieni di valore per come sono bravi a essere schiavi. Si sentono amati per come vengono trattati e guidati e comandati. Tu neppure quello.

Ti stai rovinando degli anni che potrebbero essere bellissimi.

Come va la ricerca del lavoro?

RISPONDI.


----------



## Bender (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quello che racconti suggerisce semplicemente che la vostra storia, nata quando eravate piccoli e diversi da come siete ora, era già finita.
> Lei era già andata via.
> Ma per paura, per convenienza, per abitudine, per residuo di affetto (non amore!), non la chiudeva definitivamente.
> Sembra che lei abbia bisogno di un puntello per andarsene, non vuole farsi neppure un giorno da single.
> ...


dopo che c'è stata la prima crisi siamo andati avanti 4 anni ed era lei che voleva il matrimonio io comunque ero d'accordo. e comunque all'ora la nostra storia andava avanti già da 9 anni.
non credo che avrebbe aspettato 4 anni vivendo nell'infelicità.
il lavoro lo cerco da molto prima della crisi ma per ora niente, forse andrò con un amico a fare consegne o nei traslochi, ma niente di regolare


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Settembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> dopo che c'è stata la prima crisi siamo andati avanti 4 anni ed era lei che voleva il matrimonio io comunque ero d'accordo. e comunque all'ora la nostra storia andava avanti già da 9 anni.
> non credo che avrebbe aspettato 4 anni vivendo nell'infelicità.
> il lavoro lo cerco da molto prima della crisi ma per ora niente, forse andrò con un amico a fare consegne o nei traslochi, ma niente di regolare



Cerca nelle città vicine.

VAI di persona nei centri impiego delle altre città. 
Non so cosa tu faccia, ma cerca nell'elenco telefonico delle città vicine le aziende o qualunque cosa sia che potrebbero assumerti.

Piglia il treno, il cestino con la merenda, curriculum, e vai di persona a presentarti. Fatti tutti i giri che servono.
Se ci impieghi meno di tre giorni a fare tutto questo, mi incazzo e non ti cago più. Non lo meriti.

Fatti vivo solo quando hai fatto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> dopo che c'è stata la prima crisi siamo andati avanti 4 anni ed era lei che voleva il matrimonio io comunque ero d'accordo. e comunque all'ora la nostra storia andava avanti già da 9 anni.
> non credo che avrebbe aspettato 4 anni vivendo nell'infelicità.
> il lavoro lo cerco da molto prima della crisi ma per ora niente, forse andrò con un amico a fare consegne o nei traslochi, ma niente di regolare


Sei un coglione!


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerca nelle città vicine.
> 
> VAI di persona nei centri impiego delle altre città.
> Non so cosa tu faccia, ma cerca nell'elenco telefonico delle città vicine le aziende o qualunque cosa sia che potrebbero assumerti.
> ...


dopo 5 settimane,dovrebbe essere ormai chiaro che Bender non è qui per ascoltare quello che gli diciamo ma per godere dei nostri insulti.

è fatto così.     l'unico modo che hai per farti ascoltare è presentarti da lui con tacco 15,vestita da mistress e col gatto a 9 code che sibila nell'aria


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo 5 settimane,dovrebbe essere ormai chiaro che Bender non è qui per ascoltare quello che gli diciamo ma per godere dei nostri insulti.


stavo x rispondere la stessa cosa ma mi hai bruciato sul tempo. 

Complimenti bender! Ottima strategia x essere trattato come più ti piace


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Mannjaia*



Bender ha detto:


> quando è lontano da me , ultimamente sono infuriato ma poi appena la vedo sonno innamorato come agli inizi con l'aggiunta di tutti i ricordi che ho ora


Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un lavoro,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un lavoro,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.


:rotfl::up:


----------



## viola di mare (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un ,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.





:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un lavoro,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.


standing ovation

:umile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un lavoro,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.


Quotone
Ma se ha ragione Perplesso con questo tuo 3d come minimo di chiude in bagno tre giorni


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone
> Ma se ha ragione Perplesso con questo tuo 3d come minimo di chiude in bagno tre giorni


Buon giorno soave creatura!Detto fra noi io credo che bender sia un troll tipo massinfedele,capisco che il mondo è pieno di coglioni,ma questo è un coglione da competizione,questo manca poco che gli sodomizzano la donna e lui ancora li a sperare che ci siano deficit erettivi dei patner della sua ex donna..TROPPO COGLIONE PER ESSERE UN VERO COGLIONE!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma mannaja la puttana....30 anni,ci hai 30 anni...che cazzo hai capito a 30 anni suonati?non hai un lavoro,mammina e papino che ti passano i soldi,coscienti di avere un figlio stracoglione,che cazzo te ne fai tutto il giorno?Dalla mattina alla sera a spellarti quella larva che hai fra le gambe mentre la tua donna anela un turgido pisello e non solo...!Ma tu continui imperterrito,seduto su quella tavoletta del cesso a smanacciarti,perdendo la cognizione del tempo,fra un film porno e un altro.Staccherai le mani dal pisello per pranzare e cenare,poi riprendi la giostra,chiuso nel tuo bagno aspettando il ritorno di una che ormai gira senza mutande,e l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri sei tu!Intere giornate votate alla nullità,la tua ex donna fa bene,benissimo,vuole un uomo,non un progetto di uomo mai realizzato,ma un coglione realizzatissimo.Piantala e volta pagina,trovati un lavoro,una dignità,vatti a vendere il culo,drogati,non ti si può più leggere.


gli dei mi hanno ascoltato. Speravo di leggerti oggi.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno soave creatura!Detto fra noi io credo che bender sia un troll tipo massinfedele,capisco che il mondo è pieno di coglioni,ma questo è un coglione da competizione,questo manca poco che gli sodomizzano la donna e lui ancora li a sperare che ci siano deficit erettivi dei patner della sua ex donna..TROPPO COGLIONE PER ESSERE UN VERO COGLIONE!


Buon giorno tesoro bello


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Ciao*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli dei mi hanno ascoltato. Speravo di leggerti oggi.


A tua disposizione,problemi?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gli dei mi hanno ascoltato. Speravo di leggerti oggi.


Io lo aspettavo anche in un altro 3d ed é artivato anche lì


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo aspettavo anche in un altro 3d ed é artivato anche lì


Io arrivo sempre,non ti preoccupare....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io arrivo sempre,non ti preoccupare....:rotfl:


sarebbe grave il contrario esimio


----------



## Simy (26 Settembre 2013)

:clava:


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sarebbe grave il contrario esimio


Dottor gas,decido sempre io quando arrivare...di solito preferisco arrivare dopo una prolungata sofferenza.


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dottor gas,decido sempre io quando arrivare...di solito preferisco arrivare dopo una prolungata sofferenza.


non avevo dubbi in proposito, esimio
arrivare al termine di una prolungata sofferenza, regala un piacere senza eguali


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> non avevo dubbi in proposito, esimio
> arrivare al termine di una prolungata sofferenza, regala un piacere senza eguali


Si dottore...la spruzzata in quel modo non diventa un atto liberatorio,ma uno schizzo di vanità.Sto scrivendo un libro...


----------



## perplesso (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno soave creatura!Detto fra noi io credo che bender sia un troll tipo massinfedele,capisco che il mondo è pieno di coglioni,ma questo è un coglione da competizione,questo manca poco che gli sodomizzano la donna e lui ancora li a sperare che ci siano deficit erettivi dei patner della sua ex donna..TROPPO COGLIONE PER ESSERE UN VERO COGLIONE!


mah....5 settimane mi sembrano tante per una trollata.

il che non toglie che il soggetto sia veramente da competizione.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....5 settimane mi sembrano tante per una trollata.
> 
> il che non toglie che il soggetto sia veramente da competizione.


la cosa ammirevole è la testardaggine nella sua coglionaggine... Ed è sempre coerente con essa  non cerca un modo per non soffrire... Spero che non sia vero perché a me fa pena... Sembra un bambino con la mamma... Lui la vorrebbe tutta per se ma lei pensa ad altro...mi mette tristezza...non so quanto possa esser buono per lui trovare lavoro... A certi contratti che fanno ora.... E all'astuzia del nostro utente,potrebbe ritrovarsi a pagare lui per lavorare...


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> la cosa ammirevole è la testardaggine nella sua coglionaggine... Ed è sempre coerente con essa  non cerca un modo per non soffrire... Spero che non sia vero perché a me fa pena... Sembra un bambino con la mamma... Lui la vorrebbe tutta per se ma lei pensa ad altro...mi mette tristezza...non so quanto possa esser buono per lui trovare lavoro... A certi contratti che fanno ora.... E all'astuzia del nostro utente,potrebbe ritrovarsi a pagare lui per lavorare...


mah...sarebbe già qualcosa che uscisse di casa ed avesse qualcosa di altro cui pensare.

poi sai....sui contratti di lavoro...ha detto di essere del ponente ligure.....magari si chiama pure Fantozzi di cognome.

  chissà. forseun posto con scrivania nel sottoscala lo trova


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Aò*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> la cosa ammirevole è la testardaggine nella sua coglionaggine... Ed è sempre coerente con essa  non cerca un modo per non soffrire... Spero che non sia vero perché a me fa pena... Sembra un bambino con la mamma... Lui la vorrebbe tutta per se ma lei pensa ad altro...mi mette tristezza...non so quanto possa esser buono per lui trovare lavoro... A certi contratti che fanno ora.... E all'astuzia del nostro utente,potrebbe ritrovarsi a pagare lui per lavorare...


Insomma,io per questo coglione di bender provo un po di invidia.A 20 anni mi sono messo su un treno andando a fare un corso a 650km di casa non avendo nessuna certezza sul come sarebbe finita....!Sto pezzo di sterco invece sta a casetta,tutte le comodità,si sveglia tardi la mattina,si fa prendere a calci nella natiche da una mezza troietta,mammina e papino gli passano una mensilità,e lui a farsi le pugnette partendo da uno mattina,passando per forum,uomini e donna,pomeriggio 5,finendo con striscia.Non contento piagnucola,starnazza e ci ha esacerbato i coglioni con una che ormai raccatta cazzi ovunque e lui spera che ritorni da lui,perchè coglioni come lui ce ne sono pochi in effetti.Ma perchè poi?perchè una donna un minimo intelligente dovrebbe continuare ad amara un bambacione con la pancia,le mutandone ed un pisello perennemente moscio sfiaccato e sfiancanto da tsunami di pippe?Perchè dovrebbe continuare ad amare un coglione che passa le sue giornate sulla tazza del cesso preso fra pippe,patatine e coca cola?Perchè dovrebbe restare con un eunuco che non ha il coraggio di prenderla sbatterla al muro e alesargli per bene quello sfintere ormai sfranto?Questa donna fa bene a restare in quella casa,continuare a sfruttare sto povero coglione di bender a riempirsi le natiche di piselloni turgidi e furenti.Donna di bender ti adoro!


----------



## Aleksander (27 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*

Visto che la casa è dei tuoi, hai asserito addirittura che pagano imu, tares, spese condominiali e bollette, ci fai un favore? Invece che stare 3h in giro col cane vai a pranzo dai genitori, racconti come stanno le cose.
Non omettere nulla, racconta del suo avambraccio uguale al braccio che lui è bello ma non troppo, fai un bel sunto di tutto! Sono sicuro che tuo padre preferibbe affittare l'immobile sbattere lei sul marciapiede (è il suo luogo naturale) e con la rendita pagare in parte la retta di una buona  casa di cura per te Bender.

Spiegaci che cazzo ci fa ancora a casa tua!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Aleks*



Aleksander ha detto:


> Visto che la casa è dei tuoi, hai asserito addirittura che pagano imu, tares, spese condominiali e bollette, ci fai un favore? Invece che stare 3h in giro col cane vai a pranzo dai genitori, racconti come stanno le cose.
> Non omettere nulla, racconta del suo avambraccio uguale al braccio che lui è bello ma non troppo, fai un bel sunto di tutto! Sono sicuro che tuo padre preferibbe affittare l'immobile sbattere lei sul marciapiede (è il suo luogo naturale) e con la rendita pagare in parte la retta di una buona  casa di cura per te Bender.
> 
> Spiegaci che cazzo ci fa ancora a casa tua!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Perfetto.Ma la colpa è anche dei genitori....possibile non si siano resi conto del cervello disabitato del figlio?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Ma la colpa è anche dei genitori....possibile non si siano resi conto del cervello *disabitato* del figlio?



auahahahahahaaaha che stronzo che sei..!


----------



## Aleksander (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Ma la colpa è anche dei genitori....possibile non si siano resi conto del cervello disabitato del figlio?



In effetti da qualche parte Bender ha preso.


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahahahahaaaha che stronzo che sei..!


Pure????sarei stronzo o realista?La donna di bender spella cappelle a raso ed io sono stronzo?


----------



## oscuro (27 Settembre 2013)

*Alexs*



Aleksander ha detto:


> In effetti da qualche parte Bender ha preso.


Si è proprio n 'coglione da competizione!


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

Bender perchè non fai leggere questo 3d alla ragazza e magari poi le proponi di iscriversi e commentare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> Bender perchè non fai leggere questo 3d alla ragazza e magari poi le proponi di iscriversi e commentare?


dovrebbe spiegarle che invece di lavare i piatti stava qui a perdere tempo...


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dovrebbe spiegarle che invece di lavare i piatti stava qui a perdere tempo...



ecco, si toglie la maschera e così si libera pure dei piatti da lavare!
in fondo lei gli racconta le manfrine che fa su fb, invece lui si sfoga qua ma non lo dice


----------



## perplesso (27 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Ma la colpa è anche dei genitori....possibile non si siano resi conto del cervello disabitato del figlio?


magari ne sono pienamente consapevoli ma sanno anche che è un caso senza speranza.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Bender, 
non temere, non rimarrai solo.
Dalle parole che scrivi, indubbiamente saresti l'ideale per me come compagno di vita. 
Non importa se ogni tanto non fai i piatti.
Io gli amanti me li cerco lontani, ultimamente non sto tradendo affatto, e anche se tradissi, avrei sicuramente il tempo e la voglia di fare sesso con te, a patto che in quelle occasioni tu fossi meno loquace.
Ho quasi 30 anni, come te, e sono un ottimo partito, come ti possono confermare tutti quelli del forum che un pochino mi conoscono.


----------



## Principessa (27 Settembre 2013)

Sarei grata a tutti se usaste parole più rispettose verso un giovane cuore ferito.
Un caro saluto.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> non temere, non rimarrai solo.
> Dalle parole che scrivi, indubbiamente saresti l'ideale per me come compagno di vita.
> Non importa se ogni tanto non fai i piatti.
> ...


Porca puttana.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sarei grata a tutti se usaste parole più rispettose verso un giovane cuore ferito.
> Un caro saluto.


Porca puttana. [2]


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah...sarebbe già qualcosa che uscisse di casa ed avesse qualcosa di altro cui pensare.
> 
> poi sai....sui contratti di lavoro...ha detto di essere del ponente ligure.....magari si chiama pure Fantozzi di cognome.
> 
> chissà. forseun posto con scrivania nel sottoscala lo trova





oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,io per questo coglione di bender provo un po di invidia.A 20 anni mi sono messo su un treno andando a fare un corso a 650km di casa non avendo nessuna certezza sul come sarebbe finita....!Sto pezzo di sterco invece sta a casetta,tutte le comodità,si sveglia tardi la mattina,si fa prendere a calci nella natiche da una mezza troietta,mammina e papino gli passano una mensilità,e lui a farsi le pugnette partendo da uno mattina,passando per forum,uomini e donna,pomeriggio 5,finendo con striscia.Non contento piagnucola,starnazza e ci ha esacerbato i coglioni con una che ormai raccatta cazzi ovunque e lui spera che ritorni da lui,perchè coglioni come lui ce ne sono pochi in effetti.Ma perchè poi?perchè una donna un minimo intelligente dovrebbe continuare ad amara un bambacione con la pancia,le mutandone ed un pisello perennemente moscio sfiaccato e sfiancanto da tsunami di pippe?Perchè dovrebbe continuare ad amare un coglione che passa le sue giornate sulla tazza del cesso preso fra pippe,patatine e coca cola?Perchè dovrebbe restare con un eunuco che non ha il coraggio di prenderla sbatterla al muro e alesargli per bene quello sfintere ormai sfranto?Questa donna fa bene a restare in quella casa,continuare a sfruttare sto povero coglione di bender a riempirsi le natiche di piselloni turgidi e furenti.Donna di bender ti adoro!


io adoro voi


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.Ma la colpa è anche dei genitori....possibile non si siano resi conto del cervello disabitato del figlio?


ma la colpa è dei genitori si...ma non per quello che dici...ma perché dai se a 30 anni gli risolvono i problemi questo quando mai si sveglia??ma poi pure coglione il triplo...prendi i soldi vacci a giro e sai quante ne trova...sfrutta la fortuna per farti figo non così coglione deh.... Per una poi così


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Settembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> non temere, non rimarrai solo.
> Dalle parole che scrivi, indubbiamente saresti l'ideale per me come compagno di vita.
> Non importa se ogni tanto non fai i piatti.
> ...


mettiti in coda cara  e prendi il numerino...ci sono prima io


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mettiti in coda cara  e prendi il numerino...ci sono prima io


Non prima che mi ha firmato il RID.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una questione di coglionaggine.
> 
> *è che Bender è un essere inferiore* e ha fisicamente bisogno che qualcunA lo tenga al guinzaglio.
> 
> pretendere che si comporti da uomo è come pretendere la classica luna nel pozzo


...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno coglione come vanno le corna?


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglione come vanno le corna?


Attento che Sienne e Anais potrebbero anche piangere :-(


----------



## Bender (1 Ottobre 2013)

*tristezza,malinconia e disperazione*

stasera è tornata a dormire a casa ha detto che farà un giorno si e uno no da sua mamma per starle vicino.
era arrabbiata perché ora non può passare del tempo col suo cane e l'ha voluto portare fuori, mi ha detto che non posso fare tutto io, che prima non mi fregava niente ecc io non ci capisco più niente se faccio le cose non va, se non le faccio no va comunque bene.
poi mi ha detto che da sua madre ha dormito bene perché non ha pensato alla situazione, mi ha detto che lui non gli scrive ormai da 3 giorni dice che è arrabbiata che si darà un termine che è dicembre, che lo sa che se gli interessava si sarebbe fatto vivo quando è andata nella sua città.
poi arriva la notte mi sveglio di soprassalto perché la luce del cellulare illumina la camera è lei che non dorme e scrive frenetica, mi arrabbio gli dico che non è colpa mia sé non dorme, mi dice che visto che so non si nasconde, e ora è tornata di buon umore, che schifo di vita il mio umore dipende dal suo che dipende da 2 messaggini insignificanti mandati da lui


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

*solo lui saprebbe cosa dirti*



Bender ha detto:


> stasera è tornata a dormire a casa ha detto che farà un giorno si e uno no da sua mamma per starle vicino.
> era arrabbiata perché ora non può passare del tempo col suo cane e l'ha voluto portare fuori, mi ha detto che non posso fare tutto io, che prima non mi fregava niente ecc io non ci capisco più niente se faccio le cose non va, se non le faccio no va comunque bene.
> poi mi ha detto che da sua madre ha dormito bene perché non ha pensato alla situazione, mi ha detto che lui non gli scrive ormai da 3 giorni dice che è arrabbiata che si darà un termine che è dicembre, che lo sa che se gli interessava si sarebbe fatto vivo quando è andata nella sua città.
> poi arriva la notte mi sveglio di soprassalto perché la luce del cellulare illumina la camera è lei che non dorme e scrive frenetica, mi arrabbio gli dico che non è colpa mia sé non dorme, mi dice che visto che so non si nasconde, e ora è tornata di buon umore, che schifo di vita il mio umore dipende dal suo che dipende da 2 messaggini insignificanti mandati da lui


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> stasera è tornata a dormire a casa ha detto che farà un giorno si e uno no da sua mamma per starle vicino.
> era arrabbiata perché ora non può passare del tempo col suo cane e l'ha voluto portare fuori, mi ha detto che non posso fare tutto io, che prima non mi fregava niente ecc io non ci capisco più niente se faccio le cose non va, se non le faccio no va comunque bene.
> poi mi ha detto che da sua madre ha dormito bene perché non ha pensato alla situazione, mi ha detto che lui non gli scrive ormai da 3 giorni dice che è arrabbiata che si darà un termine che è dicembre, che lo sa che se gli interessava si sarebbe fatto vivo quando è andata nella sua città.
> poi arriva la notte mi sveglio di soprassalto perché la luce del cellulare illumina la camera è lei che non dorme e scrive frenetica, mi arrabbio gli dico che non è colpa mia sé non dorme, mi dice che visto che so non si nasconde, e ora è tornata di buon umore, che schifo di vita il mio umore dipende dal suo che dipende da 2 messaggini insignificanti mandati da lui


Certo che pure lei è del tutto fuori, svegliati  e lei lasciala  dormire nella sua beata stupidità ma te SVEGLIATIIIII. ilcellulare  glielo avrei strappato di mano e scaraventato dalla finestra ... azzo ti sveglia di notte per non alzare le ciapett dal letto per messaggiare  con il paraculo???? C'ha tutti i difetti sta figliola pure maleducata ah bender che aspetti???!!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che pure lei è del tutto fuori, svegliati  e lei lasciala  dormire nella sua beata stupidità ma te SVEGLIATIIIII. ilcellulare  glielo avrei strappato di mano e scaraventato dalla finestra ... azzo ti sveglia di notte per non alzare le ciapett dal letto per messaggiare  con il paraculo???? C'ha tutti i difetti sta figliola pure maleducata ah bender che aspetti???!!


Io credo che sia allucinante che entri ancora in casa qyesta ragazza.
Non ho più dubbi che a Bender questa situazione piace e molto, non credo ci siano altre spiegazioni


----------



## ilnikko (1 Ottobre 2013)

Azz...mi sono assentato giusto un attimino...ma è ancora in piedi 'sta storia di questo troll ??

dai....lasciatelo perdere,è finto come la pasta al forno di mia suocera.


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> stasera è tornata a dormire a casa ha detto che farà un giorno si e uno no da sua mamma per starle vicino.
> era arrabbiata perché ora non può passare del tempo col suo cane e l'ha voluto portare fuori, mi ha detto che non posso fare tutto io, che prima non mi fregava niente ecc io non ci capisco più niente se faccio le cose non va, se non le faccio no va comunque bene.
> poi mi ha detto che da sua madre ha dormito bene perché non ha pensato alla situazione, mi ha detto che lui non gli scrive ormai da 3 giorni dice che è arrabbiata che si darà un termine che è dicembre, che lo sa che se gli interessava si sarebbe fatto vivo quando è andata nella sua città.
> poi arriva la notte mi sveglio di soprassalto perché la luce del cellulare illumina la camera è lei che non dorme e scrive frenetica, mi arrabbio gli dico che non è colpa mia sé non dorme, mi dice che visto che so non si nasconde, e ora è tornata di buon umore, che schifo di vita il mio umore dipende dal suo che dipende da 2 messaggini insignificanti mandati da lui


Ti è mai passato per la testa che in questo tuo atteggiamento remissivo e poco orgoglioso, lei ci veda un tuo disinteresse in lei e un interesse invece a non rimanere solo?
Per questo arriva a scrivere a lui davanti a te. Ti provoca.
Dille che sei pronto a mandarla via se continua così. È lei che ha da perdere.
Ha una casa, con te, e un amante poco interessato. Falla scegliere male, tornerà da te con la coda tra le gambe.


----------



## Bender (1 Ottobre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Azz...mi sono assentato giusto un attimino...ma è ancora in piedi 'sta storia di questo troll ??
> 
> dai....lasciatelo perdere,è finto come la pasta al forno di mia suocera.


non sono finto, sarei lieto di dimostrarti che è tutto vero


----------



## sienne (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Bender,

tu racconti sempre, cosa fa lei ... 

tu, cosa intendi di fare? hai qualche idea?

sienne


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

io non riesco a dire più nulla... è davvero allucinante


----------



## Bender (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ti è mai passato per la testa che in questo tuo atteggiamento remissivo e poco orgoglioso, lei ci veda un tuo disinteresse in lei e un interesse invece a non rimanere solo?
> Per questo arriva a scrivere a lui davanti a te. Ti provoca.
> Dille che sei pronto a mandarla via se continua così. È lei che ha da perdere.
> Ha una casa, con te, e un amante poco interessato. Falla scegliere male, tornerà da te con la coda tra le gambe.


ogni tanto ci provo ad arrabbiarmi, ma lo sa benissimo quanto ci tengo a lei, e se la prende con mè.
è la speranza che mi tiene ancora in piedi, prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato gli ho detto che non è giusto, che chi unque altro si sarebbe comportato diversamente, che sto così proprio perché ci tengo più di ogni altra cosa (mi ha sempre rimproverato che l'avevo data per scontata perché non sentivo più niente e stavo con lei per abitudine) mi ha detto che ho ragione ma che è stanca di ripetersi che per ora è così e che non è detto che torni con mè anche se lui gli dicesse che non c'è niente.il problema è che lui per come fa potrebbe andare avanti così a oltranza tanto non gli costa molta fatica, e sa anche lei che molte frasi che gli scrive le scrive anche in bacheca a molte  altre infatti molte volte ha il nervoso ed è giu


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ogni tanto ci provo ad arrabbiarmi, ma lo sa benissimo quanto ci tengo a lei, e se la prende con mè.
> è la speranza che mi tiene ancora in piedi, prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato gli ho detto che non è giusto, che chi unque altro si sarebbe comportato diversamente, che sto così proprio perché ci tengo più di ogni altra cosa (mi ha sempre rimproverato che l'avevo data per scontata perché non sentivo più niente e stavo con lei per abitudine) mi ha detto che ho ragione ma che è stanca di ripetersi che per ora è così e che non è detto che torni con mè anche se lui gli dicesse che non c'è niente.il problema è che lui per come fa potrebbe andare avanti così a oltranza tanto non gli costa molta fatica, e sa anche lei che molte frasi che gli scrive le scrive anche in bacheca a molte  altre infatti molte volte ha il nervoso ed è giu


È una cavolata che ti lascerebbe comunque, l'avrebbe già fatto.
Si sta comportando come una bimba capricciosa in cerca di attenzioni e non sta ottenendo nulla di ciò che vuole.

Non è così indipendente come vuole farti credere.

Non ti devi arrabbiare. Guardati attorno come fa lei e falle capire che tu, quando vuoi, puoi mandarla via di casa e trovarti un'altra.

I capricci non si battono con la rabbia, ma con la decisione.


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ogni tanto ci provo ad arrabbiarmi, ma lo sa benissimo quanto ci tengo a lei, e se la prende con mè.
> è la speranza che mi tiene ancora in piedi, prima che uscisse abbiamo parlato gli ho detto che non è giusto, che chi unque altro si sarebbe comportato diversamente, che sto così proprio perché ci tengo più di ogni altra cosa (mi ha sempre rimproverato che l'avevo data per scontata perché non sentivo più niente e stavo con lei per abitudine) mi ha detto che ho ragione ma che è stanca di ripetersi che per ora è così e che non è detto che torni con mè anche se lui gli dicesse che non c'è niente.il problema è che lui per come fa potrebbe andare avanti così a oltranza tanto non gli costa molta fatica, e sa anche lei che molte frasi che gli scrive le scrive anche in bacheca a molte  altre infatti molte volte ha il nervoso ed è giu


Buon giorno coglione!Oggi proverò a spiegarti quello che ho capito a 16 anni...forse anche prima,oggi ne ho 42 e sono consapevole di non sbagliare,almeno su questo!Vedi coglionazzo,noi voglio entrare nei meandri della tua coglioneria,perchè non conosco il tuo vissuto,il tuo storico,il tipo di educazione che hai ricevuto,non voglio neanche perdere tempo a spiegarti valori che tu non conosci,rispetto,amor proprio,orgoglio,per te sono parole sconosciute.Credo che tu sia consapevole di essere una povera testa di cazzo,e non prendere le mie come offese perchè non vogliono essere tali,le mie sono considerazioni su quello che sei.Ecco la questione è proprio questa.Non c'è cosa peggiore di stare insieme ad una donna che NON TI STIMA E NON TI RISPETTA!Il problema non è quanto sei coglione,perchè diciamocelo ,sei un grandissimo coglionazzo,però anche i grandissimi coglionazzi hanno donne accanto che li rispettano per la loro inettitudine mentale.La tua donna non ti rispetta per quello che sei, capisci?La tua donna sogna altri uomini,altri bei piselloni nerbuti e turgidi,quindi cosa vuoi sperare?Può anche tornare con te,presa dalla pietà o dalla convenienza,ma prima o poi ti accannerà per sempre perchè non ti stima,un giorno passerà l'uomo giusto e tu rimarrai solo con la tua inettitudine mentale.IMPARA CHE QUANDO UNA DONNA PERDE IL RISPETTO PER UN UOMO è SEMPLICEMENTE LA FINE PUNTO E BASTA.IL TUO ESSERE UN GRANDISSIMO COGLIONE PURTROPPO è UN ASPETTO SECONDARIO!Adesso lascia stare che ti scriverà il contrario,la verità è questa.Ti aspetta una vita da coglione e da cornutaccio,vuoi questo?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sono finto, sarei lieto di dimostrarti che è tutto vero


azz...e ne saresti pure contento?....de che te vanti lo sa solo.......lo sa solo...boh...chi sa parli....


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglione!Oggi proverò a spiegarti quello che ho capito a 16 anni...forse anche prima,oggi ne ho 42 e sono consapevole di non sbagliare,almeno su questo!Vedi coglionazzo,noi voglio entrare nei meandri della tua coglioneria,perchè non conosco il tuo vissuto,il tuo storico,il tipo di educazione che hai ricevuto,non voglio neanche perdere tempo a spiegarti valori che tu non conosci,rispetto,amor proprio,orgoglio,per te sono parole sconosciute.Credo che tu sia consapevole di essere una povera testa di cazzo,e non prendere le mie come offese perchè non vogliono essere tali,le mie sono considerazioni su quello che sei.Ecco la questione è proprio questa.Non c'è cosa peggiore di stare insieme ad una donna che NON TI STIMA E NON TI RISPETTA!Il problema non è quanto sei coglione,perchè diciamocelo ,sei un grandissimo coglionazzo,però anche i grandissimi coglionazzi hanno donne accanto che li rispettano per la loro inettitudine mentale.*La tua donna non ti rispetta per quello che sei, capisci?*La tua donna sogna altri uomini,altri bei piselloni nerbuti e turgidi,quindi cosa vuoi sperare?Può anche tornare con te,presa dalla pietà o dalla convenienza,ma prima o poi ti accannerà per sempre perchè non ti stima,un giorno passerà l'uomo giusto e tu rimarrai solo con la tua inettitudine mentale.IMPARA CHE QUANDO UNA DONNA PERDE IL RISPETTO PER UN UOMO è SEMPLICEMENTE LA FINE PUNTO E BASTA.IL TUO ESSERE UN GRANDISSIMO COGLIONE PURTROPPO è UN ASPETTO SECONDARIO!Adesso lascia stare che ti scriverà il contrario,la verità è questa.*Ti aspetta una vita da coglione e da cornutaccio,vuoi questo?*


Ecco, io te l'avrei detto con parole più morbide, ma il succo è questo, Bender.
La tua donna non ti rispetta affatto, nè come compagno nè come essere umano. Non si cura di svegliarti di notte, non si cura di lasciarti in ansia per le vostre sorti, ti tratta come il diario del cuore per raccontarti gli sviluppi della sua 'storia' con uno che la ripaga della stessa moneta che usa con te, vale a dire non considerandola e usandola per foraggiare il suo ego.
Tra l'altro, ma che storia del menga sarebbe, quella che ha messo in piedi nella sua testa con uno a cui EVIDENTEMENTE non frega un cazzo di lei?
Ma che sfigata hai accanto, che sogna di essere il grande amore di uno che manco si fa trovare quando lei fa fior di chilometri per andarlo a trovare e le manda i messaggi fotocopia di mille altri?
Nè tu nè lei avete la benchè minima idea di cosa sia e come ci si comporti in una relazione sana, ma proprio per niente. Voi concepite solo umiliazioni e sopraffazione.
E lo sai che sei tu che stai tenendo in piedi la loro storia?
Sì, proprio così, perchè per non crollare sotto il peso di tutte le delusioni che subisce correndo dietro a uno che nemmeno la vede, lei si rifà su di te, sei tu che la sorreggi nella convinzione che non è lei la più sfigata del trio, perchè comunque ci sei tu che stai messo molto peggio.
Hai capito?
Senza di te che le fai da scendiletto, col cazzo che farebbe la bimbaminkia che si è presa la cotta per la pop-star.
E falle prendere una bella facciata contro la realtà, no?
Digliele una per una 'ste cose e buttala fuori di casa.
Vedrai come torna di corsa da te, altro che aspettare dicembre.
Prova.
Se non funziona poi torni qui e ti diamo il permesso di riaccoglierla.
Ci stai?


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglione!Oggi proverò a spiegarti quello che ho capito a 16 anni...forse anche prima,oggi ne ho 42 e sono consapevole di non sbagliare,almeno su questo!Vedi coglionazzo,noi voglio entrare nei meandri della tua coglioneria,perchè non conosco il tuo vissuto,il tuo storico,il tipo di educazione che hai ricevuto,non voglio neanche perdere tempo a spiegarti valori che tu non conosci,rispetto,amor proprio,orgoglio,per te sono parole sconosciute.Credo che tu sia consapevole di essere una povera testa di cazzo,e non prendere le mie come offese perchè non vogliono essere tali,le mie sono considerazioni su quello che sei.Ecco la questione è proprio questa.Non c'è cosa peggiore di stare insieme ad una donna che NON TI STIMA E NON TI RISPETTA!Il problema non è quanto sei coglione,perchè diciamocelo ,sei un grandissimo coglionazzo,però anche i grandissimi coglionazzi hanno donne accanto che li rispettano per la loro inettitudine mentale.La tua donna non ti rispetta per quello che sei, capisci?La tua donna sogna altri uomini,altri bei piselloni nerbuti e turgidi,quindi cosa vuoi sperare?Può anche tornare con te,presa dalla pietà o dalla convenienza,ma prima o poi ti accannerà per sempre perchè non ti stima,un giorno passerà l'uomo giusto e tu rimarrai solo con la tua inettitudine mentale.IMPARA CHE QUANDO UNA DONNA PERDE IL RISPETTO PER UN UOMO è SEMPLICEMENTE LA FINE PUNTO E BASTA.IL TUO ESSERE UN GRANDISSIMO COGLIONE PURTROPPO è UN ASPETTO SECONDARIO!Adesso lascia stare che ti scriverà il contrario,la verità è questa.Ti aspetta una vita da coglione e da cornutaccio,vuoi questo?


sì Bender questo vuole.     Quando Elio e le storie tese hanno scritto Servi della Gleba, secondo me avevano in mente un Bender


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> sì Bender questo vuole.     Quando Elio e le storie tese hanno scritto Servi della Gleba, secondo me avevano in mente un Bender


Professor Perplesso mi dispiace che tranne lei e pochi altri nessuno ha capito il vero problema!BENDER è un grosso COGLIONE,un COGLIONE DI CALIBRO,un COGLIONE DI SPESSORE,ma è il non rispetto di quella "SVOTATOMBINI"della donna il vero problema!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professor Perplesso mi dispiace che tranne lei e pochi altri nessuno ha capito il vero problema!BENDER è un grosso COGLIONE,un COGLIONE DI CALIBRO,un COGLIONE DI SPESSORE,ma è il non rispetto di quella "SVOTATOMBINI"della donna il vero problema!


ma le palle mica se vendono in negozio...pero' un lato positivo Bender ce l'ha...

nun je fanno male andando in bici....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professor Perplesso mi dispiace che tranne lei e pochi altri nessuno ha capito il vero problema!BENDER è un grosso COGLIONE,un COGLIONE DI CALIBRO,un COGLIONE DI SPESSORE,ma è il non rispetto di quella "SVOTATOMBINI"della donna il vero problema!


dice il vecchio adagio che si somiglia si piglia.

il non rispetto della sua donna Bender se lo è guadagnato in 13 anni di vuoto cosmico mentale e morale. e se ricordiamo bene,non è da adesso che lei fa la svuotatombini,sono anni che lei cerca disperatamente qualcuno con cui salpare le ancore.

il problema è che lei,oltre che ricromare cappelle,non sa fare.   per questo l'altro tipo la tratta a pesci in faccia.

perchè ha capito il soggetto che è.    per questo paradossalmente Bender potrebbe aver ragione,quando scrive che magari lei si arrende e torna da lui.

perchè capisce che di essere una sfigata da competizione che dalla vita può sperare solo in un Bender.

perchè nessuno dei due ha sviluppato sia in intelligenza che in personalità.

sono 2 disadattati sentimentali che possono solo che stare assieme per mancanza di alternative


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dice il vecchio adagio che si somiglia si piglia.
> 
> il non rispetto della sua donna Bender se lo è guadagnato in 13 anni di vuoto cosmico mentale e morale. e se ricordiamo bene,non è da adesso che lei fa la svuotatombini,sono anni che lei cerca disperatamente qualcuno con cui salpare le ancore.
> 
> ...




Lo penso anch'io...


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Proff.perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> dice il vecchio adagio che si somiglia si piglia.
> 
> il non rispetto della sua donna Bender se lo è guadagnato in 13 anni di vuoto cosmico mentale e morale. e se ricordiamo bene,non è da adesso che lei fa la svuotatombini,sono anni che lei cerca disperatamente qualcuno con cui salpare le ancore.
> 
> ...


Ecco disamina interessante,io sposterei la discussione su quella allisciapiselli della donna.Secondo il tuo parere medico,questa donna è un'addrizzacazzi o una sgonfiapiselli?Da culo o da culo a sangue?Insomma sicuramente di guerre pubiche ne combatte parecchie,ma credi interagisca bene con i fringuelli di carne?


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco disamina interessante,io sposterei la discussione su quella allisciapiselli della donna.Secondo il tuo parere medico,questa donna è un'addrizzacazzi o una sgonfiapiselli?Da culo o da culo a sangue?Insomma sicuramente di guerre pubiche ne combatte parecchie,ma credi interagisca bene con i fringuelli di carne?


mah....i dati certi sono che questa insegue cappelle che però non si curano di farsi raggiungere.

direi da culo a sangue con intenti disprezzevoli.     nel senso che le danno un calcio nel sedere e la buttano fuori dal letto non appena finito.

sgonfiapiselli ad honorem?


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> mah....i dati certi sono che questa insegue cappelle che però non si curano di farsi raggiungere.
> 
> direi da culo a sangue con intenti disprezzevoli.     nel senso che le danno un calcio nel sedere e la buttano fuori dal letto non appena finito.
> 
> sgonfiapiselli ad honorem?


Prof ho un'altra chiave id lettura.La donna di bender anela a cazzi di un certo livello,ne deduco che di cazzi ne ha visti parecchi,adesso cerca il cazzone giusto.Da culo a sangue?non credo,più da culo a richiesta,sai le donne non darebbero mai il culo ad un uomo che non rispettano,quindi credo che lei stia aspettando il pollo giusto per farsi profanare le terga.Sgonfiapiselli?Si potrebbe,in determinate circostanze,anche se il quadro clinico ancora non mi è chiaro.Mi è molto chiara LA COGLIONAGGINE DEL BENDER,vedo in lui un omosessualita latente con inclinazioni sadomaso,quindi di natura passiva.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Ottobre 2013)

ma che storia è questa???

lui cornuto e consensiente??? lei che manda messaggi di notte con lui che deve subire???

lei che aspetta l'altro, lui che aspetta loro???

MA SIETE MALATI, VERO??? NO VI PREGO...DITEMI CHE SIETE IN TERAPIA BOMBA DOPO ESSERE CADUTI DAL 6° PIANO E RIMASTI FISICAMENTE ILLESI MA MENTALMENTE OFFESI...

cioè...quelli che guardano la propria donna scopare con un altro hanno CENTO VOLTE PIU' DIGNITA' DI TE

magari ti chiede consigli su cosa scrivergli...

che sia chiaro:
non hai diritto di parlare di amore e sentimenti...tu non sai un caxxo dei sentimenti...quelli che provi per una che ti tratta così non lo sono, ma semmai rappresentano la tua predisposizione allo schiavismo becero e violento...lei non ha colpe, lei è solo uno stupido essere inferiore caduta nella trappola del "qui comando io, qui mi fanno comandare"

tu sei la definizione di pirla (o malato, il che migliorerebbe la tua reputazione)

SMETTILA DI RACCONTARCI QUESTO VOMITO DI STORIA!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Perfetto*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma che storia è questa???
> 
> lui cornuto è consensiente??? lei che manda messaggi di notte con lui che deve subire???
> 
> ...


Si,siamo oltre,dacci una mano a psicanalizzare sta storia...!


----------



## The Cheater (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,siamo oltre,dacci una mano a psicanalizzare sta storia...!


non c'è nulla da psicanalizzare

mi rifiuto di commentare oltre...chiedo a lui di piantarla o a voi di ignorare

deformazioni mentali del genere non sono molto diverse da quelle che portano un uomo a commettere crimini atroci...dove c'è ben poco da che analizzare...

solo la galera (non in questo caso, purtroppo...) o le cure mediche possono debellare tali malformazioni cerebrali


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto astio :-D avendo pietà per tante aspiranti rovina famiglie senza dignità che passano di qui, dovreste avere comprensione pure per lui.
A che pro tutti questi insulti?


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto astio :-D avendo pietà per tante aspiranti rovina famiglie senza dignità che passano di qui, dovreste avere comprensione pure per lui.
> A che pro tutti questi insulti?


I miei non sono insulti,solo giuste considerazioni!


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prof ho un'altra chiave id lettura.La donna di bender anela a cazzi di un certo livello,ne deduco che di cazzi ne ha visti parecchi,adesso cerca il cazzone giusto.Da culo a sangue?non credo,più da culo a richiesta,sai le donne non darebbero mai il culo ad un uomo che non rispettano,quindi credo che lei stia aspettando il pollo giusto per farsi profanare le terga.Sgonfiapiselli?Si potrebbe,in determinate circostanze,anche se il quadro clinico ancora non mi è chiaro.Mi è molto chiara LA COGLIONAGGINE DEL BENDER,vedo in lui un omosessualita latente con inclinazioni sadomaso,quindi di natura passiva.


il masochista puro sublima il sesso con la sottomissione.   si ha notizia di casi di schiavi che non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni eppure si dichiarano pienamente appagati.

io ipotizzo che la donna di Bender sia stata profanata anche nelle cavità auricolari,ma che una volta che l'hanno usata come asciugamano vivente,la rimandano da quel coglione che le apre ancora la porta di casa.

tu immagini un'omosessualità latente dovuta al fatto che Bender quando descrive l'altro ha palesemente l'acquolina in bocca?


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Proff.perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> il masochista puro sublima il sesso con la sottomissione.   si ha notizia di casi di schiavi che non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni eppure si dichiarano pienamente appagati.
> 
> io ipotizzo che la donna di Bender sia stata profanata anche nelle cavità auricolari,ma che una volta che l'hanno usata come asciugamano vivente,la rimandano da quel coglione che le apre ancora la porta di casa.
> 
> tu immagini un'omosessualità latente dovuta al fatto che Bender quando descrive l'altro ha palesemente l'acquolina in bocca?


Si è molto poco latente... credo che il soggetto Bender sia un futuro pijanculo di grossa caratura.Profanata nelle cavità auricolari?deduzione arguta quanto avventata,potrebbe essere ,per certo ci troviamo davanti ad un soggetto femminile di sicuro e proficuo languore anorettale molto poco sopito.Diciamo che il bender anche davanti ad un furioso rapporto anorettale della sua consorte assumerebbe una posizione di stand-by con alte probabilità di pippe a scroscio.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto astio :-D avendo pietà per tante aspiranti rovina famiglie senza dignità che passano di qui, dovreste avere comprensione pure per lui.
> A che pro tutti questi insulti?


ma quale comprensione?
questa chiamasi "sindrome di stoccolma" quando si ama il proprio carnefice...richiede terapie!!!

non accetto il paragone:
chi tradisce commette un errore con coscienza, spesso con motivazioni specifiche e anche (a volte) in parte legittime
nei tradimenti possono esserci in mezzo sentimenti veri, magari inaccettabili vista la relazione in corso ma veri...l'amore, la passione, l'entusiasmo, la gioia, la speranza, il rimpianto, il rimorso, sogni e desideri, dubbi

in una situazione come questa NON C'è NULLA...solo l'essere un minuscolo zerbino che offende la propria persona e chiunque gli giri in torno...io da figlio preferisco pensare ad un padre stronxo puttaniere ma innamorato dei propri figli e concentrato sulla loro buona crescita che non ad un padre CHECCA INSIGNIFICANTE sottomesso ad ogni evento

dignità??? qui siamo all'abc della dignità...


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma quale comprensione?
> questa chiamasi "sindrome di stoccolma" quando si ama il proprio carnefice...richiede terapie!!!
> 
> non accetto il paragone:
> ...


Tanto di cappella!:up:


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il masochista puro sublima il sesso con la sottomissione. si ha notizia di casi di schiavi che non hanno rapporti sessuali da anni eppure si dichiarano pienamente appagati.
> 
> io ipotizzo che la donna di Bender sia stata profanata anche nelle cavità auricolari,ma che una volta che l'hanno usata come asciugamano vivente,la rimandano da quel coglione che le apre ancora la porta di casa.
> 
> tu immagini un'omosessualità latente dovuta al fatto che *Bender quando descrive l'altro ha palesemente l'acquolina in bocca*?


Ma sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
Sembra quasi che goda di rinnovata vitalità quasi per proprietà transitiva, perchè se la sua donna si è presa una scuffia per questo figone, Bender, convividendola idealmente con lui, brilla di riflesso. Ha qualcosa in comune con questo figo spaziale, non è una cosa meravigliosa? Quasi quasi è tentato di innamorarsene anche lui, per sentirsi più vicino a lei :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è molto poco latente... credo che il soggetto Bender sia un futuro pijanculo di grossa caratura.Profanata nelle cavità auricolari?deduzione arguta quanto avventata,potrebbe essere ,per certo ci troviamo davanti ad un soggetto femminile di sicuro e proficuo languore anorettale molto poco sopito.Diciamo che il bender anche davanti ad un furioso rapporto anorettale della sua consorte assumerebbe una posizione di stand-by con alte probabilità di pippe a scroscio.


ma quanti giri de parole pe' sape' er cellulare della "signora"....

ma quanto fate schifo?...pure deppiu'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Ottobre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quanti giri de parole pe' sape' er cellulare della "signora"....
> 
> ma quanto fate schifo?...pure deppiu'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sono troppo uomo per la signora bender...


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è molto poco latente... credo che il soggetto Bender sia un futuro pijanculo di grossa caratura.Profanata nelle cavità auricolari?deduzione arguta quanto avventata,potrebbe essere ,per certo ci troviamo davanti ad un soggetto femminile di sicuro e proficuo languore anorettale molto poco sopito.Diciamo che il bender anche davanti ad un furioso rapporto anorettale della sua consorte assumerebbe una posizione di stand-by con alte probabilità di pippe a scroscio.


credo che entro poco Bender proporrà alla sua donna di far venire in casa sua il tipo e lo immagino a preparare la cena mentre la donna si fa appagare il languore sul loro letto


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono troppo uomo per la signora bender...


armeno je risolvi er problema a benderer...

renditi utile, cazzo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Aleksander (1 Ottobre 2013)

In effetti piuttosto che odio o rancore traspaiono ammirazione e curiosità nel raccontare minuziosamente del bel professore pugile.


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'ho pensato anch'io?
> Sembra quasi che goda di rinnovata vitalità quasi per proprietà transitiva, perchè se la sua donna si è presa una scuffia per questo figone, Bender, convividendola idealmente con lui, brilla di riflesso. Ha qualcosa in comune con questo figo spaziale, non è una cosa meravigliosa? Quasi quasi è tentato di innamorarsene anche lui, per sentirsi più vicino a lei :singleeye:


guarda che ne sarei persino lieto,se così fosse.   se non altro sarebbe una spiegazione logica.   

perchè riporterebbe il tutto nell'alveo di un cuckoldismo sia pure estremo


----------



## Aleksander (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che entro poco Bender proporrà alla sua donna di far venire in casa sua il tipo e lo immagino a preparare la cena mentre la donna si fa appagare il languore sul loro letto



Tra l altro lui nn mangia....


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non mangia perchè è triste ed è triste perchè lei non c'è in casa.

se lei fosse presente anche se trombante con l'altro,lui si sentirebbe meglio e gli tornerebbe l'appetito


----------



## Bender (1 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> È una cavolata che ti lascerebbe comunque, l'avrebbe già fatto.
> Si sta comportando come una bimba capricciosa in cerca di attenzioni e non sta ottenendo nulla di ciò che vuole.
> 
> Non è così indipendente come vuole farti credere.
> ...


veramente mi ha già lasciato il 9 di settembre


----------



## The Cheater (1 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> In effetti piuttosto che odio o rancore traspaiono ammirazione e curiosità nel raccontare minuziosamente del bel professore pugile.


e allora che la smetta di raccontare qui questa storia in chiave "drammatica"
cambi sito e la imposti in chiave "erotica, da scambismo"

è tutto legittimo...non gradisco ma rispetto chi pratica certe "discipline"

ma se resta qui a chiedere consigli e comprensione, da me riceve solo un calcio in kulo (virtuale purtroppo)


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e allora che la smetta di raccontare qui questa storia in chiave "drammatica"
> cambi sito e la imposti in chiave "erotica, da scambismo"
> 
> è tutto legittimo...non gradisco ma rispetto chi pratica certe "discipline"
> ...


Bender fa così perchè vuole indurre reazioni feroci come la tua.   essendo uno schiavo naturale,gode come pochi al mondo ad essere umiliato,anche virtualmente,anche da sconosciuti

insomma lo stiamo facendo felice a nostra insaputa


----------



## contepinceton (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender fa così perchè vuole indurre reazioni feroci come la tua.   essendo uno schiavo naturale,gode come pochi al mondo ad essere umiliato,anche virtualmente,anche da sconosciuti
> 
> insomma lo stiamo facendo felice a nostra insaputa


Figuriamoci sembra di essere in classe alle medie dove due o tre pigliano per il culo il compagno un po' debole...
Certo che ne avete di fantasia...


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> veramente mi ha già lasciato il 9 di settembre


Non ti ha lasciato manco per il cavolo perché sta a casa tua.


----------



## The Cheater (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Bender fa così perchè vuole indurre reazioni feroci come la tua.   essendo uno schiavo naturale,gode come pochi al mondo ad essere umiliato,anche virtualmente,anche da sconosciuti
> 
> insomma lo stiamo facendo felice a nostra insaputa


ipotesi plausibile...

...ma che personalmente trovo stomachevole :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ipotesi plausibile...
> 
> ...ma che personalmente trovo stomachevole :unhappy:


già :unhappy:


----------



## nate (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


 Io pensavo di essere uno psicotico ma tu mi batti,senti io in una situazione dl genere sono durato una settimana e poi fuori dalle palle,le ho fatto due sacchi della spazzatura con la sua roba e glielo messi fuori dalla porta,cancellato numero e bloccato facebook stai male 2 mesi e poi basta,ritorni alla tua vita. Tu sei un tossico,sei tossico di lei,mi fai ridere come mi fanno ridere i tossici


----------



## Principessa (1 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figuriamoci sembra di essere in classe alle medie dove due o tre pigliano per il culo il compagno un po' debole...
> Certo che ne avete di fantasia...


Quoto. Fake o no, state proprio esagerando...


----------



## nate (1 Ottobre 2013)

dimmidinò ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> 
> mi è venuta fame.


 Tossico Bender sei un tossico ???? Mi fai ridere come mi fanno ridere i tossici,quella ti ha fuso il cervello,sei in modalità 01,sbattila fuori di casa,io in una situazione così ci sono durato una settimana e fai conto che era 8 anni che stavamo assieme,le ho fatto volare la sua roba per le scale,una notte.


----------



## nate (1 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> 30 a novembre. probabilmente avete ragione ma questa settimana è stata follia pura, la penso così anche per come sono fatto io i mie amici non escono più molto o comunque con altre coppie io non sono propenso a trovare nuove amicizie e poi non ho mai pensato ha una vita senza di lei <lo so che sono patetico>ma questo è quanto


va beh non hai una malattia grave sei solo tossico,devi  fae un percorso di riabilitazione e far si che le endorfine che ti fornisce lei ,le puoi anche far fornire da qualcos'altro,che so un cane,una corsa e quando stai bene una'altra donna,ma è meglio lasciare perdee perchè e come girare con una pistola carica alla tempia


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

:mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Figuriamoci sembra di essere in classe alle medie dove due o tre pigliano per il culo il compagno un po' debole...
> Certo che ne avete di fantasia...


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

mamma.. mia.. passano i giorni e siamo sempre allo stesso punto... e io che avevo paura di essere patologica...


----------



## lolapal (2 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mamma.. mia.. passano i giorni e siamo sempre allo stesso punto... e io che avevo paura di essere patologica...


Stai tranquilla, Calipso, c'è patologia e PATOLOGIA...


----------



## oscuro (2 Ottobre 2013)

*luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> :mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking::mosking:


Pulisciti quella lingua.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (2 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla, Calipso, c'è patologia e PATOLOGIA...



Grazie Lola.....in effetti... meno male ...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pulisciti quella lingua.....!:rotfl:



è simpatica quella faccina non trovi?:mosking::mosking:


----------



## nate (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> eravamo in un rudere si ci arrivava solo con i fuori strada aveva a malapena il tetto tutto intorno il bosco e usavano il camino per la grigliata, non so com'è stato possibile che non ci siano stati incidenti a scendere in una strada sterrata 6 jeep con tutti che avevano bevuto , meno male che c'era il torrente


 SEi u fake !!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



nate ha detto:


> SEi u fake !!!!!!!


No è solo un coglione!


----------



## Bender (3 Ottobre 2013)

*ho litigato ma...*

ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


Ti prendono per il culo anche le sue amiche,ti giuro che mi viene da ridere,quando ti deciderai a buttarla fuori casa?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti prendono per il culo anche le sue amiche,ti giuro che mi viene da ridere,quando ti deciderai a buttarla fuori casa?


ciao Bender, non ci conosciamo ancora, ma sto leggendo....ti prego figlio mio reagisci.....ma che e'? perche le permetti cio???
te la tieni pure in casa una che quando tu piangi lei ride con le amiche ? e tu il panino glielo prepari pure? dimmi di no....
certo che alcune donne so proprio spietate....


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ciao Bender, non ci conosciamo ancora, ma sto leggendo....ti prego figlio mio reagisci.....ma che e'? perche le permetti cio???
> te la tieni pure in casa una che quando tu piangi lei ride con le amiche ? e tu il panino glielo prepari pure? dimmi di no....
> certo che alcune donne so proprio spietate....


Lei è spietata perchè lui è un grosso coglione!


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro *come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte*


ecco..leggiti e rileggiti...fino a quando hai capito bene quello che hai scritto...




e poi chiediti se è questo che vuoi


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei è spietata perchè lui è un grosso coglione!


essere un coglione non autorizza nessuna donna ad essere spietata e viceversa....


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


cioè lei ti ordina pure cosa vuole da mangiare? e se vuole il panino tu lo prepari?
Bender svegliati cazzo... SVEGLIATI!!


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


Minchia dai! ma non ti si può sentire!!!!!
Si son ribellati pure Alfano e Cicchitto e tu stai lì a fare il cuckold/sissi/slave!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender sei un bravo ragazzo 
ad un certo punto le decisioni sono
inevitabili ...
!3 anni di vita condivisa sono una bella fetta 
ma esiste anche chi riesce a farti star bene ...
Poi comunque fai sempre quello che ti senti...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



miss acacia ha detto:


> essere un coglione non autorizza nessuna donna ad essere spietata e viceversa....


Si,ma son discorsi diversi!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bender sei un bravo ragazzo
> ad un certo punto le decisioni sono
> inevitabili ...
> !3 anni di vita condivisa sono una bella fetta
> ...


stasera manicaretti ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> cioè lei ti ordina pure cosa vuole da mangiare? e se vuole il panino tu lo prepari?
> Bender svegliati cazzo... SVEGLIATI!!


SI il panino è di bender,il salamone di chi capita...!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stasera manicaretti ...



E' un invito ?
grazie ora e luogo a ci sarò:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI il panino è di bender,il salamone di chi capita...!


che tristezza


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> che tristezza


Ma no....ridiamone anche noi...!


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e *io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere*, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte




 a sto punto fa bene, scusa ma spero che tu sia un fake perchè se no dimmi dove abiti che ti vengo a menare io perchè non ti si può leggere e dico davvero!!!


ma come fai? ma un pò d'amor proprio, un pò, una briciola...

maremma ladra!!!


----------



## Anais (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


Comunque anche lei non mi pare tanto registrata.
Lei a sua volta è succube del tipo di fb.
Scusa Bender, cosa ci fa ancora a casa tua?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> a sto punto fa bene, scusa ma spero che tu sia un fake perchè se no dimmi dove abiti che ti vengo a menare io perchè non ti si può leggere e dico davvero!!!
> 
> 
> ma come fai? ma un pò d'amor proprio, un pò, una briciola...
> ...


Mi piaci....sei una che alza pure le mani...benissimo!


----------



## nate (3 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> a sto punto fa bene, scusa ma spero che tu sia un fake perchè se no dimmi dove abiti che ti vengo a menare io perchè non ti si può leggere e dico davvero!!!
> 
> 
> ma come fai? ma un pò d'amor proprio, un pò, una briciola...
> ...


 Ho capito che è un afke quando ha detto che è dovuto andare a bere in un torrente. Comunque è un genio dovrebbe fare il comico,ga scompisciare dal ridere


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*nate*



nate ha detto:


> Ho capito che è un afke quando ha detto che è dovuto andare a bere in un torrente. Comunque è un genio dovrebbe fare il comico,ga scompisciare dal ridere


Ma....secondo me è proprio un coglione vero!


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piaci....sei una che alza pure le mani...benissimo!



io sono una mammina, ogni tanto una sculacciata educativa ci vuole!

mi spieghi se veramente esiste come fa ad essere così?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Comunque anche lei non mi pare tanto registrata.*
> Lei a sua volta è succube del tipo di fb.
> Scusa Bender, cosa ci fa ancora a casa tua?



ma in fondo chi lo è?
Pochi credimi




oddio facio domande e mi rispondo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono una mammina, ogni tanto una sculacciata educativa ci vuole!
> 
> mi spieghi se veramente esiste come fa ad essere così?


Si vabbè.Tu sei anche una mammina......!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> io sono una mammina, ogni tanto una sculacciata educativa ci vuole!
> 
> mi spieghi se veramente esiste come fa ad essere così?


Quando ti va di sculacciarmi fammi sapere...:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè.Tu sei anche una mammina......!


si sono una mammina


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



viola di mare ha detto:


> si sono una mammina


mammina sono stato un bimbo cattivo mi sculacci?


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ti va di sculacciarmi fammi sapere...:rotfl:



ok chiamo anche Simy, per te va bene? :clava:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ok chiamo anche Simy, per te va bene? :clava:


Certo,simy guarda....non che fa tanto di più....


----------



## viola di mare (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,simy guarda....non che fa tanto di più....



prta yuma, ci pensa lei! :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> prta yuma, ci pensa lei! :incazzato:


Io so tenere a bada anche i cani....


----------



## nate (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma....secondo me è proprio un coglione vero!


 Dici ??? Boh per me è un mistero,la storia che è andato a bere nel torrente mi pare troppo comica per essere vera


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei è spietata perchè lui è un grosso coglione!


Sicuramente! Ma è una poveraccia con meno dignità di lui. 
Si fa trattare come una pezza da piedi dal tipo che la scopa e poi torna a casa da Bender e subisce l'umiliazione di uno che se la tiene così e non reagisce più di tanto. Come donna mi sentirei poco amata da un compagno che mi accetta in casa anche se l'ho lasciato e mi scopo un altro.


----------



## Aleksander (3 Ottobre 2013)

Una curiosità Bender,  please.  Ma tutte queste chicche tratte da fb sono scritte in bacheca pubblica o hai craccato l account?


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E' un invito ?
> grazie ora e luogo a ci sarò:mrgreen:


era er menu' de stasera a casa Bender...

ma te fai pija' pe' la gola come un omino qualsiasi?...(memorizzolo.....


















































fattolo..)....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> era er menu' de stasera a casa Bender...
> 
> ma te fai pija' pe' la gola come un omino qualsiasi?...(memorizzolo.
> 
> fattolo..)....



eccerto eh!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Sei proprio un coglione!


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio un coglione!



era un promemoria questo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio un coglione!


stavo in pensiero...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> stavo in pensiero...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


L'avevo già scritto?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> era un promemoria questo?:mrgreen:


Credo che sia il modo migliore per aiutarlo.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

secondo me questa storia è un falso

esattamente pensavo a daniele...si, perchè mi ricorda la-le storia-e di daniele esattamente all'opposto 

anzi, non mi stupirei se fosse proprio daniele...stanco del personaggio creato del burbero-maledetto-sfigato-caso clinico, e desideroso di attirare nuove attenzioni con questo nuovo zerbino-vittima-larva umana

la differenza sta unicamente nella impossibilità di credere a questa storia: qualora fosse anche parzialmente vera, dubito che il protagonista la racconterebbe in quanto il masochista in genere odia farsi pubblicità e ancor di più odia i giudizi


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che sia il modo migliore per aiutarlo.


Li faresti suicidà tutti se fossi uno psicologo :-D


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> secondo me questa storia è un falso
> 
> esattamente pensavo a daniele...si, perchè mi ricorda la-le storia-e di daniele esattamente all'opposto
> 
> ...


Vera o no sempre un coglione rimane!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Li faresti suicidà tutti se fossi uno psicologo :-D


Dici?invece stare lì a compatirlo è un bene?Io sono uno specchio,se entri qui dentro devi misurarti con quello che sei e fai finta di non vedere.Sono solo uno specchio che riflette ciò che sei!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vera o no sempre un coglione rimane!


e io sono d'accordo

ma ritengo andresti in contraddizione viste le similitudini con la storia del tuo "amato" daniele

sono le due facce della stessa medaglia: uno maledetto e pericoloso infuriato con l'intero "pianeta donna" al limite di mostrarsi come un possibile caso di cronaca nera, l'altro un essere inerme ai loro piedi costretto a subire le peggiori angherie...

ripeto: non mi sorprenderebbe se dietro le due (false o parzialmente tali) storie ci fosse la stessa persona...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> e io sono d'accordo
> 
> ma ritengo andresti in contraddizione viste le similitudini con la storia del tuo "amato" daniele
> 
> ...


Io adoro daniele...bender invece è un coglionazzo!


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e io sono d'accordo
> 
> ma ritengo andresti in contraddizione viste le similitudini con la storia del tuo "amato" daniele
> 
> ...



posso chiedere... che gusto c'è a fingersi qualcun altro o a raccontare situazioni inesistenti.. non capisco... da quando sono entrata in questo forum sento spesso parlare di fake... ne deduco che ci siano stati diversi sospetti.. non ne capisco l'utilità..sarò ingenua io?


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> posso chiedere... che gusto c'è a fingersi qualcun altro o a raccontare situazioni inesistenti.. non capisco... da quando sono entrata in questo forum sento spesso parlare di fake... ne deduco che ci siano stati diversi sospetti.. non ne capisco l'utilità..sarò ingenua io?


Infatti.Bender è troppo coglione per essere finto.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> posso chiedere... che gusto c'è a fingersi qualcun altro o a raccontare situazioni inesistenti.. non capisco... da quando sono entrata in questo forum sento spesso parlare di fake... ne deduco che ci siano stati diversi sospetti.. non ne capisco l'utilità..sarò ingenua io?


mah...non saprei esattamente...

credo che qualcuno possa divertirsi, sarà la noia o non so cosa altro...

di certo una serie di cavolate è normale leggerle nel mondo virtuale...magari non storie interamente false ma nei dettagli credo non manchino le invenzioni...in più può capitare qualche storia totalmente falsa...

non abbiamo certezza, ma alcune situazioni (tipo questa) appaiono obbiettivamente inverosimili

ma ci sono anche quelli che ti trovano antipatico e tendono a dare del falso a chiunque, senza ragione...anche a me hanno dato del falso, per cose tra l'altro per le quali c'è ben poco da che inventare (cioè ad esempio, se dichiarassi di possedere una bentley capirei che qualcuno possa non credermi, ma per una banale audi...)


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> mah...non saprei esattamente...
> 
> credo che qualcuno possa divertirsi, sarà la noia o non so cosa altro...
> 
> ...



Capisco... no a me del fake non l'hanno dato!... non conosco la tua storia ma una audi.. bhè è una bella macchina ma non da urlo... Na lamborghini sarebbe stata peggio


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Capisco... no a me del fake non l'hanno dato!... non conosco la tua storia ma una audi.. bhè è una bella macchina ma non da urlo... Na lamborghini sarebbe stata peggio


Ecco una che capisce di auto,altro che ste cazzo di ferrari....una lambo è quello che ci vuole!


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco una che capisce di auto,altro che ste cazzo di ferrari....una lambo è quello che ci vuole!


Ehhhhhh la Lambo... altro pianeta fanciulli! se poi è una gallardo decappottabile...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco una che capisce di auto,altro che ste cazzo di ferrari....una lambo è quello che ci vuole!


mahhhh....purtroppo e'un'altro gioiello bolognese,come la Ducati venduto ai crucchi(admin nn me ne voglia).il motore e'Audi....Ferrari no.made in Mo e basta.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Capisco... no a me del fake non l'hanno dato!... non conosco la tua storia ma una audi.. bhè è una bella macchina ma non da urlo... Na lamborghini sarebbe stata peggio


no guarda, senza ragione...

ci fu un periodo nel quale se avessi dichiarato "mi è spuntato un pelo pubico bianco" mi avrebbero tacciato di essere un caxxaro che si inventa storie per apparire ehhh blah blah blah...

non potevo scrivere...

...e essendo io (in certe cose) un debole, invece di sorvolare aizzavo ancora di più la massa comportandomi da gradasso immaturo...

...experiences :up:


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no guarda, senza ragione...
> 
> ci fu un periodo nel quale se avessi dichiarato "mi è spuntato un pelo pubico bianco" mi avrebbero tacciato di essere un caxxaro che si inventa storie per apparire ehhh blah blah blah...
> 
> ...




thank's...


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhh....purtroppo e'un'altro gioiello bolognese,come la Ducati venduto ai crucchi(admin nn me ne voglia).il motore e'Audi....Ferrari no.made in Mo e basta.


ho appena comprato una ducati

un sogno (e un affare che solo ad un culuto come me poteva capitare)


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> Ehhhhhh la Lambo... altro pianeta fanciulli! se poi è una gallardo decappottabile...


Adoro la Aventador....!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco una che capisce di auto,altro che ste cazzo di ferrari....una lambo è quello che ci vuole!


beh sai...una ferrari è sempre una ferrari

personalmente ho altri sogni:
una bentley
aston martin
una bugatti veyron 

il sogno più realizzabile, che spero presto poter coronare, è una camaro


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> beh sai...una ferrari è sempre una ferrari
> 
> personalmente ho altri sogni:
> una bentley
> ...


Camaro?da intenditori,stesso motore della corvette depotenziato...ottimo prezzo per le prestazioni che fornisce!A me piace tanto l'audi r8,o una skyline...quando arriverà il momento di dare via il mio 3000 ci penserò...usata chiaramente.:mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh sai...una ferrari è sempre una ferrari
> 
> personalmente ho altri sogni:
> una bentley
> ...





mmmmm.... e una porches 356 completamente restaurata? come la mettiamo?...forse per voi un pl troppo romantica..


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Calipso ha detto:


> mmmmm.... e una porches 356 completamente restaurata? come  la mettiamo?...


Facciamo una 993 turbo?


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo una 993 turbo?



quella è un classico..io prefersco la 996


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> quella è un classico..io prefersco la 996


Mhh la 993 è più particolare...!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camaro?da intenditori,stesso motore della corvette depotenziato...ottimo prezzo per le prestazioni che fornisce!A me piace tanto l'audi r8,o una skyline...quando arriverà il momento di dare via il mio 3000 ci penserò...usata chiaramente.:mrgreen:


la camaro dovrebbe essere in vendita in europa (italia compresa) a breve
ma sta cosa un po' mi frena...mi piaceva l'idea della macchina americana d'importazione

tra l'altro costerà dai 40 in su...in USA la prendi nuova con 30mila$ e con meno di 5 la spediscono...

non sono proprio un esperto...non nascondo che questa passione mi nacque quando vidi il film trasformers e la gialla mi fece impazzire...poi 2 anni fa in usa ne guidai una rossa di un tizio (amico della "amica") e persi la testa...

altro sogno???
mustang shelby...mostro assoluto


----------



## Calipso (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhh la 993 è più particolare...!


in effetti non hai torto!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



The Cheater ha detto:


> la camaro dovrebbe essere in vendita in europa (italia compresa) a breve
> ma sta cosa un po' mi frena...mi piaceva l'idea della macchina americana d'importazione
> 
> tra l'altro costerà dai 40 in su...in USA la prendi nuova con 30mila$ e con meno di 5 la spediscono...
> ...


Già è in vendita il listino chevrolet.Fidati!Mi sembra costi 40000 euri!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Calipso*



Calipso ha detto:


> in effetti non hai torto!


Non sei di roma vero?


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> mmmmm.... e una porches 356 completamente restaurata? come la mettiamo?...forse per voi un pl troppo romantica..


no, porsche non fa per me
ne ebbi una di famiglia...

purtroppo le porsche, che siano una 911 o una boxter, sono sempre "una porsche" e sopratutto al sud è diventata una macchina DA TUTTI...specie i criminali...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già è in vendita il listino chevrolet.Fidati!Mi sembra costi 40000 euri!


la base 41000,in pratica meno di una Golf.il problema e'V8 6200,penso beva tantissimo.e poi la GdF,che ti ferma ogni 50mt...anche rivenderla deve essere tostino.


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> no, porsche non fa per me
> ne ebbi una di famiglia...
> 
> purtroppo le porsche, che siano una 911 o una boxter, sono sempre "una porsche" e sopratutto al sud è diventata una macchina DA TUTTI...specie i criminali...


Verissimo,una grande macchina,ma poco esclusiva!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> la base 41000,in pratica meno di una Golf.il problema e'V8 6200,penso beva tantissimo.e poi la GdF,che ti ferma ogni 50mt...anche rivenderla deve essere tostino.


Hai mai sentito che rombo quel motore?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai mai sentito che rombo quel motore?


ehhhhh...il mio vicino e'un''meccanico''molto particolare..riparano solo Ferrari,Maserati,e appunto rarissime americane.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> la base 41000,in pratica meno di una Golf.il problema e'V8 6200,penso beva tantissimo.e poi la GdF,che ti ferma ogni 50mt...anche rivenderla deve essere tostino.


il discorso è:
se la intesto a me persona scattano indagini e rotture di palle
ma se la intesto all'azienda come mezzo di trasporto/rappresentanza (in fondo fino a 50mila sono cifre accettabili) chi cavolo dovrebbe dirmi cosa???

tutti comprano le audi proprio perchè rispetto a bmw mercedes e altre "non si sa perchè" appaiono meno...una A6 allroad che vale anche 60mila fa molta meno impressione di una BMW serie 5 che prendi anche a 40


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> il discorso è:
> se la intesto a me persona scattano indagini e rotture di palle
> ma se la intesto all'azienda come mezzo di trasporto/rappresentanza (in fondo fino a 50mila sono cifre accettabili) chi cavolo dovrebbe dirmi cosa???
> 
> tutti comprano le audi proprio perchè rispetto a bmw mercedes e altre "non si sa perchè" appaiono meno...una A6 allroad che vale anche 60mila fa molta meno impressione di una BMW serie 5 che prendi anche a 40


Resta il problema del bollo....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Bender sei un coglione!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhhh...il mio vicino e'un''meccanico''molto particolare..riparano solo Ferrari,Maserati,e appunto rarissime americane.


ho visto di una camaro gialla in vendita a R.emilia...28mila credo ne voglia con pochi km (di proprietà del titolare di una concessionaria)

mi fa impazzire...ma ho il timore di fare una caxxata


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ho visto di una camaro gialla in vendita a R.emilia...28mila credo ne voglia con pochi km (di proprietà del titolare di una concessionaria)
> 
> mi fa impazzire...ma ho il timore di fare una caxxata


Se devi fare una cazzata,fatti un viper e non se ne parla più!


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho visto di una camaro gialla in vendita a R.emilia...28mila credo ne voglia con pochi km (di proprietà del titolare di una concessionaria)
> 
> mi fa impazzire...ma ho il timore di fare una caxxata



è un po' un barcone...sono andata a vederla dal vero ma è un coupè si fa per dire...
me l'aspettavo più piccola!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Resta il problema del bollo....!


eh lo paghiamo...compri una macchina a 50mila e fai il taccagno per mille/anno???

per me è giusto tassare i beni di lusso...


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> è un po' un barcone...sono andata a vederla dal vero ma è un coupè si fa per dire...
> me l'aspettavo più piccola!


Si,è una muscol-car in america le chiamano così!


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un po' un barcone...sono andata a vederla dal vero ma è un coupè si fa per dire...
> me l'aspettavo più piccola!


si lo so
le macchine americane non sono per nulla piccole

infatti sti pseudo-coupè tedeschi, audi a5 sportback, mercedes sl e altri, si rifanno alla cultura americana

per me il coupè è altra cosa...ma la camaro mi piace


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> eh lo paghiamo...compri una macchina a 50mila e fai il taccagno per mille/anno???
> 
> per me è giusto tassare i beni di lusso...



fai 3/4.000 € di bollo


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Seee*



The Cheater ha detto:


> eh lo paghiamo...compri una macchina a 50mila e fai il taccagno per mille/anno???
> 
> per me è giusto tassare i beni di lusso...


ti sei fatto male i conti....!Io pago sulle 840 euro per 224kw,pari a 305 cavalli....!La camaro sta sui 1300,1400.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> fai 3/4.000 € di bollo


uhhhh esagerazione....

ma no...sarà 1200...1300...


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> ti sei fatto male i conti....!Io pago sulle 840 euro per 224kw,pari a 305 cavalli....!La camaro sta sui 1300,1400.


ahh ok...anche fino a 1500 ci credo...ma no 4mila


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si lo so
> le macchine americane non sono per nulla piccole
> 
> infatti sti pseudo-coupè tedeschi, audi a5 sportback, mercedes sl e altri, si rifanno alla cultura americana
> ...



bella è bella, io l'ho vista bianca con l'interno nero, comodissimo tra l'altro

poi qui ce n'è in giro una arancione con i cerchioni neri, tamarra al punto giusto


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> uhhhh esagerazione....
> 
> ma no...sarà 1200...1300...


Si,pù o meno,l'assicurazione..il furto lascerei stare.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bella è bella, io l'ho vista bianca con l'interno nero, comodissimo tra l'altro
> 
> poi qui ce n'è in giro una arancione con i cerchioni neri, tamarra al punto giusto


si, una tamarrata senza precedenti

il bello è quello :smile:

macchina da sabato sera e domenica mattina...


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

MarcaModelloPrezzoPotenzaBolloSuperbolloCHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Cabrio 45th48.854 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Cabrio46.834 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Cabrio 45th46.834 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Cabrio44.814 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Coupè 45th43.809 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Coupè 45th41.789 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Coupè41.789 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Coupè39.769 €318 kW954 €2.660 €




in effetti pensavo di più!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Cheater*



The Cheater ha detto:


> si, una tamarrata senza precedenti
> 
> il bello è quello :smile:
> 
> macchina da sabato sera e domenica mattina...


Il rumore del motore,non è rauco come le sportive italiane....mamma mia un rombo da pippa in mezzo alla strada...


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2013)

ma il bollo va sommato al superbollo?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ho visto di una camaro gialla in vendita a R.emilia...28mila credo ne voglia con pochi km (di proprietà del titolare di una concessionaria)
> 
> mi fa impazzire...ma ho il timore di fare una caxxata



Amico..ocio se hanno problemi,con la garanzia,che fai 1700km per venire qua'??


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*Già*



free ha detto:


> MarcaModelloPrezzoPotenzaBolloSuperbolloCHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Cabrio 45th48.854 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Cabrio46.834 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Cabrio 45th46.834 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Cabrio44.814 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Coupè 45th43.809 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Coupè 45th41.789 €318 kW954 €2.660 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 405 CV aut. Coupè41.789 €298 kW894 €2.260 €CHEVROLETCamaro 6.2 V8 432 CV Coupè39.769 €318 kW954 €2.660 €
> 
> 
> 
> in effetti pensavo di più!


Non avevo calcolato il super bollo per ogni kw oltre i 250 cavalli....!


----------



## oscuro (3 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> ma il bollo va sommato al superbollo?


Il bollo esce con il superbollo già calcolato!


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> la amo con tutto me stesso ma essendo che non sono onnipotente so benissimo che se decide che è finita no posso farci nulla quindi penso a come potrei ricominciare anche se credo che aspetterei il più possibile per vedere se torna, per ora è ancora tutto in gioco,ha iniziato a uscire perché *ora per punizione visto che prima non facevo la mia parte ora faccio anche la sua faccio la spesa e preparo pranzo e cena*, niente di speciale roba alla mia portata riso ,insalate di riso pasta al sugo e la pesto purè frittate cose semplici insomma


:rotfl:
ma davvero gli date corda?


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> ma davvero gli date corda?


no
ho già dichiarato di non credergli


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ma senti che ti dicono??? Reagisci! 
Incazzati! Di di no a questi sopprusi,  sia loro che della stronza!


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Bender ma senti che ti dicono??? Reagisci!
> Incazzati! Di di no a questi sopprusi,  sia loro che della stronza!


hai mai fatto caso che Bender non interagisce quasi mai con chi scrive nel 3d,ma si limita a raccontare la sua storia?

sto 3d va avanti da mesi oramai e lui non ha fatto mezzo passo in nessuna direzione.

converrai che quando uno non ti sta a sentire.....ogni dialogo diventa surreale


----------



## erab (3 Ottobre 2013)

Mooolto meglio la Dodge Challenger!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai mai fatto caso che Bender non interagisce quasi mai con chi scrive nel 3d,ma si limita a raccontare la sua storia?
> 
> sto 3d va avanti da mesi oramai e lui non ha fatto mezzo passo in nessuna direzione.
> 
> converrai che quando uno non ti sta a sentire.....ogni dialogo diventa surreale


Cosa scommetti che se inizio a parlarci io con lui, a me darà ascolto?
Cosa scommetti?
Certamente io non mi limiterò a dirgli che è un coglione o un minorato mentale no?
Ti pare?


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa scommetti che se inizio a parlarci io con lui, a me darà ascolto?
> Cosa scommetti?
> Certamente io non mi limiterò a dirgli che è un coglione o un minorato mentale no?
> Ti pare?


Conte questa storia è una farsa
Pronto a scommettere


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Conte questa storia è una farsa
> Pronto a scommettere


Uhm...
Invece secondo me è vera...
Nulla sappiamo o abbiamo vissuto in prima persona della vita di coppia altrui.

Ed è questo che ci rende maestri di vita per gli altri no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Conte questa storia è una farsa
> Pronto a scommettere


bravo continua a insistere ,scommettici pure, ma il giorno che qualcuno passa dalle mie parti gli dimostro che è tutto vero, non è così strano come pensate, e prima che accadesse tutto non ero così.
ma quando si è sull'orlo del baratro tutti cambiano


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> bravo continua a insistere ,scommettici pure, ma il giorno che qualcuno passa dalle mie parti gli dimostro che è tutto vero, non è così strano come pensate, e prima che accadesse tutto non ero così.
> ma quando si è sull'orlo del baratro tutti cambiano


Rialzati Bender!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri gli ho detto " sei una merda , sei arida come una pietra" e me ne sono quasi subito pentito speravo in una reazione ma apparentemente niente, poi vedo che lo ha scritto in bacheca e lui dopo giorni che non gli scriveva è spuntato subito, gli ho fatto quasi un favore, ora c'è l'ha con mè e lui la appoggia, la cosa incredibile è che lui sembra molto più interessato a come mi comporto a come sto lei molte volte non né vuole parlare ma lui insiste e quando poi cambia argomento lui la saluta e non si fa sentire per un po' lei sembra non rendersene conto, credo che lui sia  fiero della sofferenza che può provocare.
> mi ha anche detto che quando ha raccontato alle sue amiche che a tarda notte lei gli scriveva col telefono nel letto e io piangevo a loro scappava da ridere, poi mi ha detto è normale sono mie amiche e possono solo che stare dalla mia parte, ora è sempre da sua madre.
> è inutile fare la voce grossa a chi non importa nulla, è questo che un pò mi sconvolge per quanto possa essere presa da questa storia che sembra non avere un futuro come può non avere un po di rimorso e nostalgia per 13 anni di vita passati assieme , per lei tutto il suo mondo è lui quando è pronto a tavola viene di corsa mangia in 5 minuti e ritorna subito al pc alcune volte vuole un panino per poterlo mangiare direttamente li davanti, resta alzata fino a tardi perché lui ha l'abitudine di rispondere diverse ore dopo ai suoi messaggi sempre a tarda notte


scusa la franchezza ma non so se più "fuori" te o lei...dell'altro che dirti??? si sarà preso una cottarella per te (scherzo )
 lui è uno stronzetto e da tale si comporta che poi per lei va pure  bene .... la tratta male e lei pare se ne compiaccia ( proprio vero Dio li fa e poi li accoppia)
a te non credodi  dover consigliare altro .... l'unica rimane la convinvenza a tre (già consigliato)  e guarda che non scherzo, darebbe una bella svegliata a te (cenerentolo), alla bella addormentata e al gatto con gli stivali....


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> bravo continua a insistere ,scommettici pure, ma il giorno che qualcuno passa dalle mie parti gli dimostro che è tutto vero, non è così strano come pensate, e prima che accadesse tutto non ero così.
> ma quando si è sull'orlo del baratro tutti cambiano


Mah
Se è vera c'è da piangere

VAI A LASVEGAS UNA SETTIMANA


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mah
> Se è vera c'è da piangere
> 
> VAI A LASVEGAS UNA SETTIMANA


scherzi!!!!!! manco fa in tempo a giocare che gli han fregato tutte le fishes :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scusa la franchezza ma non so se più "fuori" te o lei...dell'altro che dirti??? si sarà preso una cottarella per te (scherzo )
> lui è uno stronzetto e da tale si comporta che poi per lei va pure  bene .... la tratta male e lei pare se ne compiaccia ( proprio vero Dio li fa e poi li accoppia)
> a te non credodi  dover consigliare altro .... l'unica rimane la convinvenza a tre (già consigliato)  e guarda che non scherzo, darebbe una bella svegliata a te (cenerentolo), alla bella addormentata e al gatto con gli stivali....


Sono giovani Fiammetta...
Giovani...
E se non fossi sfuggito a chi mi aveva ridotto ad un verme...
ma ero giovane...e debole...

Bender è come schiacciato sotto un macigno e non sa che pesci pigliare...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono giovani Fiammetta...
> Giovani...
> E se non fossi sfuggito a chi mi aveva ridotto ad un verme...
> ma ero giovane...e debole...
> ...


almeno andasse a pesca, nemmeno quello...appunto è giovane e deve reagire...ma non credo voglia, ancora. Il suo "pozzo" deve esser molto profondo, sta affacciato ma non vede il fondo melmoso ...quando lo vedrà, realizzerà e volgerà lo sguardo altrove (spero per lui prima possibile)


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> scherzi!!!!!! manco fa in tempo a giocare che gli han fregato tutte le fishes :singleeye:


Beh dipende
Io non ho mai perso a lasvegas

...anzi, ho vinto DI TUTTO...

...e poi mica c'è solo il gioco li...


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> bravo continua a insistere ,scommettici pure, ma il giorno che qualcuno passa dalle mie parti gli dimostro che è tutto vero, non è così strano come pensate, e prima che accadesse tutto non ero così.
> ma quando si è sull'orlo del baratro tutti cambiano


sai che faccio?
sblocco i messaggi privati, mi dici di che città sei e magari ci sentiamo che ti consolo io


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che faccio?
> sblocco i messaggi privati, mi dici di che città sei e magari ci sentiamo che ti consolo io



sul serio?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Beh dipende
> Io non ho mai perso a lasvegas
> 
> ...anzi, ho vinto DI TUTTO...
> ...


Ti sentì simile a bender? Non ci siamo compresi... Non li perde al gioco .. Bender non fa nemmeno in tempo ad iniziare a giocare che puff ...spariti.. Si non c'è solo il gioco ma temo che per come è messo ora non apprezzi un granché nemmeno altri giochi


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> sul serio?


no, pesce d'aprile


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pesce d'aprile


Ammazza che anticipo


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, pesce d'aprile



tzk.


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che anticipo


o ritardo? cielo , come passa il tempo


----------



## Caciottina (3 Ottobre 2013)

Bender dai retta a me. Non ti curar si loro ma guarda e passa.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sentì simile a bender? Non ci siamo compresi... Non li perde al gioco .. Bender non fa nemmeno in tempo ad iniziare a giocare che puff ...spariti.. Si non c'è solo il gioco ma temo che per come è messo ora non apprezzi un granché nemmeno altri giochi


Considero lasvegas la miglior cura per qualsiasi problema

Chi non apprezza...

...meglio che non lo dico


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Considero lasvegas la miglior cura per qualsiasi problema
> 
> Chi non apprezza...
> 
> ...meglio che non lo dico


Di di


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Di di


No dai

Per me è il mondo dei balocchi...ci si dimentica tutto e non necessariamente con cose "illegali e/o immorali"

Ci andrei almeno una volta al mese...ma non posso...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No dai
> 
> Per me è il mondo dei balocchi...ci si dimentica tutto e non necessariamente con cose "illegali e/o immorali"
> 
> Ci andrei almeno una volta al mese...ma non posso...


Fai il pieno di euforia ???!! La consideri un buon anti depressivo ??? ( non che tu debba esser necessariamente depresso)


----------



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> No dai
> 
> Per me è il mondo dei balocchi...ci si dimentica tutto e non necessariamente con cose "illegali e/o immorali"
> 
> Ci andrei almeno una volta al mese...ma non posso...


per te è così, altri hanno altri modi di passare il tempo e di "godere".
solo per un mero aspetto estetico un orrore del genere mi potrebbe lesionare la cornea


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che faccio?
> sblocco i messaggi privati, mi dici di che città sei e magari ci sentiamo che ti consolo io


Non è mica bello giocare così con i sentimenti del povero Bender. Arpia.


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per te è così, altri hanno altri modi di passare il tempo e di "godere".
> solo per un mero aspetto estetico un orrore del genere mi potrebbe lesionare la cornea


Mamma mia che snob

Una tristezza indescrivibile...


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fai il pieno di euforia ???!! La consideri un buon anti depressivo ??? ( non che tu debba esser necessariamente depresso)


Si
Ritengo sia un ottimo antidepressivo
Uno strumento di distrazione infallibile

Per carità: soggettivo...ma non accetto giudizi negativi da chi non l'ha vissuta...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si
> Ritengo sia un ottimo antidepressivo
> Uno strumento di distrazione infallibile
> 
> Per carità: soggettivo...ma non accetto giudizi negativi da chi non l'ha vissuta...


Non sto giudicando


----------



## Principessa (3 Ottobre 2013)

http://www.androidpit.it/it/android...ione/com.benderapp/Bender-Gay-Bisex-Tipi-curi



Ma lo sapevate che Bender è il nome di una app "particolare"?


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> http://www.androidpit.it/it/android...ione/com.benderapp/Bender-Gay-Bisex-Tipi-curi
> 
> 
> 
> Ma lo sapevate che Bender è il nome di una app "particolare"?


potrebbe esserci un collegamento ideale in effetti


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sto giudicando


Generalizzavo
Non mi riferivo a te
Anche perché non sembri una che azzarda giudizi su cose che non conosce (a differenza di altre)


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Generalizzavo
> Non mi riferivo a te
> Anche perché non sembri una che azzarda giudizi su cose che non conosce (a differenza di altre)


No in realtà tendo a non giudicare a meno che qualcuno non tenda a farlo con me :smile:


----------



## The Cheater (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No in realtà tendo a non giudicare a meno che qualcuno non tenda a farlo con me :smile:


Ma in generale il giudizio o parere che sia è sempre legittimo
Ciò che trovo fastidioso è il giudizio assolutista su qualcosa che si sconosce...

...non ti piace il pesce crudo?
Ok, non ti piace il pesce crudo ma non gridare a tavola CHE SCHIFO davanti a chi lo apprezza specie se nemmeno ne conosci bene il gusto...


----------



## nate (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> almeno andasse a pesca, nemmeno quello...appunto è giovane e deve reagire...ma non credo voglia, ancora. Il suo "pozzo" deve esser molto profondo, sta affacciato ma non vede il fondo melmoso ...quando lo vedrà, realizzerà e volgerà lo sguardo altrove (spero per lui prima possibile)


Ti chiami davvero Fiammetta uguale alla mia ex.quella che ho lasiciato per non trovarmi in una situazione come Bender


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

OT ... 

finalmente, mi sono tolta questo dubbio, 
che neanche era ... ma neanche veramente chiaro. 
una cosa sospesa, ma molti lo usano, e tramite il contesto,
si intuisce ... ma pure no, ognuno lo usa un po' come li pare, 
o conviene ... mi sembra ora ... non intendo Cheater, 
anche se, non sembra giusto ...

partivo sempre, che giudicare, corrispondesse a "Meinung" ... 
e mi dicevo, ma non è così grave, giudicare ecc. 

NOOO ... anni e anni, con un vocabolo sbagliato in zucca!

giudicare, corrisponde a "verurteilen" ... uhhhhhh, no, no, no ... 
e "verurteilen", corrisponde anche a "condannare" ... :unhappy: ...

mamma che errore, quasi un orrore ... 

ok ... io intendo sempre, avere un'opinione / avere un parere ... 
che si DOVREBBE avere, se no, si è confusi ... un'opinione, 
è una cosa flessibile ... non assoluta ... 

che sbaglio ... caspita ... però lo ripeto, si "registra" 
erroneamente, perché viene veramente usato spesso 
e volentieri ... a sproposito ... 

Qui è raro, molto raro, che qualcuno dice ad un altro,
di non giudicare. Si parte sempre, che è un opinione,
anche se espressa maluccia ... 

FINE OT

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Ti chiami davvero Fiammetta uguale alla mia ex.quella che ho lasiciato per non trovarmi in una situazione come Bender


M'hai fatto un complimentone:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT ...
> 
> ...


Meinung quindi significa avere un opinione?


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Meinung quindi significa avere un opinione?



Ciao 

si, l'espressone è: "meiner Meinung nach" = secondo la mia opinione / mio parere 

ma guarda un po' ... 

comunque, l'esempio del pesce a tavola e gridare che schifo, 
è solo maleducazione ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> bravo continua a insistere ,scommettici pure, ma il giorno che qualcuno passa dalle mie parti gli dimostro che è tutto vero, non è così strano come pensate, e prima che accadesse tutto non ero così.
> ma quando si è sull'orlo del baratro tutti cambiano



me lo dici dove abiti che per caso ci passo? 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> scherzi!!!!!! manco fa in tempo a giocare che gli han fregato tutte le fishes :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Minerva ha detto:


> no, pesce d'aprile



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno grandissimo coglione!


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno grandissimo coglione!


ti stai affezionando :inlove: che cuore tenero che sei :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*

Buon giorno anche a te.


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

*ieri discorsone*

lei sta male è nervosa non capisce nemmeno lei cos'ha, non trova un posto dove stare serena, non riesce a stare a casa da sua mamma, perché dice che le parla continuamente di suo padre della separazione e di come si è comportato male, se viene qui da mè io la riempio di domande di discorsi inutili, ha detto che vorrebbe solo trovare un posto suo dove stare tranquilla, così io gli dico che non credo che un appartamento gli risolva la situazione e gli porti serenità, le si arrabbia moltissimo  mi dice che non capisco nulla, io provo a fargli capire che a ogni azione c'è una causa e un effetto, i problemi che aveva prima ci sono ancora, quelli che gli ho causato da 3 mesi a questa parte no, cos'è cambiato all'ora per far peggiorare così tanto il suo stato d'animo? gli dico che l'unico fattore nuovo è lui, mai l'avessi fatto dice che non c'entra niente, che i problemi c'erano anche prima, che io non ho saputo dimostrargli amore e che ora non sente più nulla quindi è tardi, gli dico come può pensare di sentire qualcosa se è innamorata di lui, continua a dire che è anche colpa sua perché non riesce a chiedergli direttamente cosa vuole fare, anche se da tuti i messaggi che gli manda è impossibile non capire che lei è innamorata pazza di lui, quando gli dice che adora tutto di lui, che gli ha cambiato la vita e che la sostiene e l'aiuta ogni giorno( come non lo so gli scrive poche frasi e gli manda vagonate di link di canzoni su you tube) dopo ore di discussioni mi dice che sta male a vedere che gli preparo colazione, la vado ad aspettare quando esce con dei fiori e non sente niente, gli chiedo perché non mè lo ha mai detto e di mi dice che lo so com'è e lei certe cose se le tiene per sé.
ora so che sta male perché lui non le scrive da 2 giorni, io mi comporto così perché è una situazione molto anomala , a parte altri 3 o 4 mesetti la volta scorsa in 13 anni è sempre andato tutto più che bene, io credo di conoscerla e penso che ora non ragioni con la testa ma si lasci solo trasportare dal cuore.
provate a mettervi per un attimo nei miei panni
da quando avete iniziato a provare il sentimento dell'amore, siete sempre stati con un unica persona e anche per questa persona è stato lo stesso, ci avete fatto l'amore la prima volta, avete condiviso tutto con lei, avete visto varie coppie sfasciarsi intorno a voi, non comprendendone i motivi, non capendo come mai non provavano a salvare quello che c'era. questa persona vi ha sempre detto che avrebbe voluto passare tutta la vita con voi e voi con lei, decidete per organizzare il matrimonio lei è felice lo comunica alle amiche che sono felici e si congratulano(le stesse che ora le dicono che ha fatto bene a mollarmi tutte nessuna esclusa)e poi dopo 3 mesi tutto cambia, voi riuscireste vivendo questa situazione a decidere così come strappar via un cerotto in un solo colpo oppure le tentereste tutte aspettando che le acque mosse e torbide diventino limpide per capire meglio?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei sta male è nervosa non capisce nemmeno lei cos'ha, non trova un posto dove stare serena, non riesce a stare a casa da sua mamma, perché dice che le parla continuamente di suo padre della separazione e di come si è comportato male, se viene qui da mè io la riempio di domande di discorsi inutili, ha detto che vorrebbe solo trovare un posto suo dove stare tranquilla, così io gli dico che non credo che un appartamento gli risolva la situazione e gli porti serenità, le si arrabbia moltissimo mi dice che non capisco nulla, io provo a fargli capire che a ogni azione c'è una causa e un effetto, i problemi che aveva prima ci sono ancora, quelli che gli ho causato da 3 mesi a questa parte no, cos'è cambiato all'ora per far peggiorare così tanto il suo stato d'animo? gli dico che l'unico fattore nuovo è lui, mai l'avessi fatto dice che non c'entra niente, che i problemi c'erano anche prima, che io non ho saputo dimostrargli amore e che ora non sente più nulla quindi è tardi, gli dico come può pensare di sentire qualcosa se è innamorata di lui, continua a dire che è anche colpa sua perché non riesce a chiedergli direttamente cosa vuole fare, anche se da tuti i messaggi che gli manda è impossibile non capire che lei è innamorata pazza di lui, quando gli dice che adora tutto di lui, che gli ha cambiato la vita e che la sostiene e l'aiuta ogni giorno( come non lo so gli scrive poche frasi e gli manda vagonate di link di canzoni su you tube) dopo ore di discussioni mi dice che sta male a vedere che gli preparo colazione, la vado ad aspettare quando esce con dei fiori e non sente niente, gli chiedo perché non mè lo ha mai detto e di mi dice che lo so com'è e lei certe cose se le tiene per sé.
> ora so che sta male perché lui non le scrive da 2 giorni, io mi comporto così perché è una situazione molto anomala , a parte altri 3 o 4 mesetti la volta scorsa in 13 anni è sempre andato tutto più che bene, io credo di conoscerla e penso che ora non ragioni con la testa ma si lasci solo trasportare dal cuore.
> provate a mettervi per un attimo nei miei panni
> da quando avete iniziato a provare il sentimento dell'amore, siete sempre stati con un unica persona e anche per questa persona è stato lo stesso, ci avete fatto l'amore la prima volta, avete condiviso tutto con lei, avete visto varie coppie sfasciarsi intorno a voi, non comprendendone i motivi, non capendo come mai non provavano a salvare quello che c'era. questa persona vi ha sempre detto che avrebbe voluto passare tutta la vita con voi e voi con lei, decidete per organizzare il matrimonio lei è felice lo comunica alle amiche che sono felici e si congratulano(le stesse che ora le dicono che ha fatto bene a mollarmi tutte nessuna esclusa)e poi dopo 3 mesi tutto cambia, voi riuscireste vivendo questa situazione a decidere così come strappar via un cerotto in un solo colpo oppure le tentereste tutte aspettando che le acque mosse e torbide diventino limpide per capire meglio?


no no no no no noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....perche ti fai questo?
inizio a pensare che ci sia una componente automasochista in te.....
falla finita e sbatti questa fuori di casa e rinizia a vivere....risorgi e insorgi!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

caro amico di futurama, la notte dormi?


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei sta male è nervosa non capisce nemmeno lei cos'ha, non trova un posto dove stare serena, non riesce a stare a casa da sua mamma, perché dice che le parla continuamente di suo padre della separazione e di come si è comportato male, se viene qui da mè io la riempio di domande di discorsi inutili, ha detto che vorrebbe solo trovare un posto suo dove stare tranquilla, così io gli dico che non credo che un appartamento gli risolva la situazione e gli porti serenità, le si arrabbia moltissimo  mi dice che non capisco nulla, io provo a fargli capire che a ogni azione c'è una causa e un effetto, i problemi che aveva prima ci sono ancora, quelli che gli ho causato da 3 mesi a questa parte no, cos'è cambiato all'ora per far peggiorare così tanto il suo stato d'animo? gli dico che l'unico fattore nuovo è lui, mai l'avessi fatto dice che non c'entra niente, che i problemi c'erano anche prima, che io non ho saputo dimostrargli amore e che ora non sente più nulla quindi è tardi, gli dico come può pensare di sentire qualcosa se è innamorata di lui, continua a dire che è anche colpa sua perché non riesce a chiedergli direttamente cosa vuole fare, anche se da tuti i messaggi che gli manda è impossibile non capire che lei è innamorata pazza di lui, quando gli dice che adora tutto di lui, che gli ha cambiato la vita e che la sostiene e l'aiuta ogni giorno( come non lo so gli scrive poche frasi e gli manda vagonate di link di canzoni su you tube) dopo ore di discussioni mi dice che sta male a vedere che gli preparo colazione, la vado ad aspettare quando esce con dei fiori e non sente niente, gli chiedo perché non mè lo ha mai detto e di mi dice che lo so com'è e lei certe cose se le tiene per sé.
> ora so che sta male perché lui non le scrive da 2 giorni, io mi comporto così perché è una situazione molto anomala , a parte altri 3 o 4 mesetti la volta scorsa in 13 anni è sempre andato tutto più che bene, io credo di conoscerla e penso che ora non ragioni con la testa ma si lasci solo trasportare dal cuore.
> provate a mettervi per un attimo nei miei panni
> da quando avete iniziato a provare il sentimento dell'amore, siete sempre stati con un unica persona e anche per questa persona è stato lo stesso, ci avete fatto l'amore la prima volta, avete condiviso tutto con lei, avete visto varie coppie sfasciarsi intorno a voi, non comprendendone i motivi, non capendo come mai non provavano a salvare quello che c'era. questa persona vi ha sempre detto che avrebbe voluto passare tutta la vita con voi e voi con lei, decidete per organizzare il matrimonio lei è felice lo comunica alle amiche che sono felici e si congratulano(le stesse che ora le dicono che ha fatto bene a mollarmi tutte nessuna esclusa)e poi dopo 3 mesi tutto cambia, voi riuscireste vivendo questa situazione a decidere così come strappar via un cerotto in un solo colpo oppure le tentereste tutte aspettando che le acque mosse e torbide diventino limpide per capire meglio?



Bender, non puoi tormentarla così.
Lei è una folle a restare ancora a casa tua ma probabilmente non è economicamente indipendente per trovarsi un altro alloggio.
Più tu continuerai a prepararle la colazione e ad andarla a prendere con i fiori e più lei avrà noia di te.
Chiedile di andarsene. Se poi vorrà sarà lei a tornare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei sta male è nervosa non capisce nemmeno lei cos'ha, non trova un posto dove stare serena, non riesce a stare a casa da sua mamma, perché dice che le parla continuamente di suo padre della separazione e di come si è comportato male, se viene qui da mè io la riempio di domande di discorsi inutili, ha detto che vorrebbe solo trovare un posto suo dove stare tranquilla, così io gli dico che non credo che un appartamento gli risolva la situazione e gli porti serenità, le si arrabbia moltissimo de mi dice che non capisco nulla, io provo a fargli capire che a ogni azione c'è una causa e un effetto, i problemi che aveva prima ci sono ancora, quelli che gli ho causato da 3 mesi a questa parte no, cos'è cambiato all'ora per far peggiorare così tanto il suo stato d'animo? gli dico che l'unico fattore nuovo è lui, mai l'avessi fatto dice che non c'entra niente, che io problemi c'erano anche prima, che io non ho saputo dimostrargli amore e che ora non sente più nulla quindi è tardi, gli dico come può pensare di sentire qualcosa se è innamorata di lui, continua a dire che è anche colpa sua perché non riesce a chiedergli direttamente cosa vuole fare, anche se da tuti i messaggi che gli manda è impossibile non capire che lei è innamorata pazza di lui, quando gli dice che adora tutto di lui, che gli ha cambiato la vita e che la sostiene e l'aiuta ogni giorno( come non lo so gli scrive poche frasi e gli manda vagonate di link di canzoni su you tube) dopo ore di discussioni mi dice che sta male a vedere che gli preparo colazione, la vado ad aspettare quando esce con dei fiori e non sente niente, gli chiedo perché non mè lo ha mai detto e di mi dice che lo so com'è e lei certe cose se le tiene per sé.
> ora so che sta male perché lui non le scrive da 2 giorni, io mi comporto così perché è una situazione molto anomala , a parte altri 3 o 4 mesetti la volta scorsa in 13 anni è sempre andato tutto più che bene, io credo di conoscerla e penso che ora non ragioni con la testa ma si lasci solo trasportare dal cuore.
> provate a mettervi per un attimo nei miei panni
> da quando avete iniziato a provare il sentimento dell'amore, siete sempre stati con un unica persona e anche per questa persona è stato lo stesso, ci avete fatto l'amore la prima volta, avete condiviso tutto con lei, avete visto varie coppie sfasciarsi intorno a voi, non comprendendone i motivi, non capendo come mai non provavano a salvare quello che c'era. questa persona vi ha sempre detto che avrebbe voluto passare tutta la vita con voi e voi con lei, decidete per organizzare il matrimonio lei è felice lo comunica alle amiche che sono felici e si congratulano(le stesse che ora le dicono che ha fatto bene a mollarmi tutte nessuna esclusa)e poi dopo 3 mesi tutto cambia, voi riuscireste vivendo questa situazione a decidere così come strappar via un cerotto in un solo colpo oppure le tentereste tutte aspettando che le acque mosse e torbide diventino limpide per capire meglio?


Bender, perdonami ma ho sopportato pure troppo: gli = maschile, le= femminile: è un errore abbastanza grave.
Ora, a me non frega nulla se uno che scrive qui conosce poco la grammatica, figurati.
Peccato però che quello sia un errore che O si fa sempre O non si fa; inoltre la seconda parte del tuo post è grammaticalmente ineccepibile e pure ben scritta, con proprietà di linguaggio e pure in modo piuttosto elegante.
Questo solo per farti capire che sono nata prima di te:singleeye:
continua pure adesso:smile:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bender, perdonami ma ho sopportato pure troppo: gli = maschile, le= femminile: è un errore abbastanza grave.
> Ora, a me non frega nulla se uno che scrive qui conosce poco la grammatica, figurati.
> Peccato però che quello sia un errore che O si fa sempre O non si fa; inoltre la seconda parte del tuo post è grammaticalmente ineccepibile e pure ben scritta, con proprietà di linguaggio e pure in modo piuttosto elegante.
> Questo solo per farti capire che sono nata prima di te:singleeye:
> continua pure adesso:smile:


e tante altre cosine


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender per me entra di diritto nella Top Faiv dei Fake di Tradimento.net


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

però continuate a dargli retta da un bel po di tempo. 


la cosa vi piace, a quanto pare.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno anche a te.


BONJOUR :bacio:


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bender, perdonami ma ho sopportato pure troppo: gli = maschile, le= femminile: è un errore abbastanza grave.
> Ora, a me non frega nulla se uno che scrive qui conosce poco la grammatica, figurati.
> Peccato però che quello sia un errore che O si fa sempre O non si fa; inoltre la seconda parte del tuo post è grammaticalmente ineccepibile e pure ben scritta, con proprietà di linguaggio e pure in modo piuttosto elegante.
> Questo solo per farti capire che sono nata prima di te:singleeye:
> continua pure adesso:smile:


pensa pure quello che ti pare, io questa situazione la sto vivendo veramente, sono sempre disponibile a vedermi con qualcuno e fargli vedere 13 anni di foto insieme a lei e quelle non credo che le potrei fabbricare soprattutto per la quantità, quando scrivo preso l'impeto non sto a guardare molto la grammatica, ma da qui a dice che è tutta una montatura, ci provate un gusto particolare a pensare che sia tutto finto, oppure è bello avvilirmi


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei sta male è nervosa non capisce nemmeno lei cos'ha, non trova un posto dove stare serena, non riesce a stare a casa da sua mamma, perché dice che le parla continuamente di suo padre della separazione e di come si è comportato male, se viene qui da mè io la riempio di domande di discorsi inutili, ha detto che vorrebbe solo trovare un posto suo dove stare tranquilla, così io gli dico che non credo che un appartamento gli risolva la situazione e gli porti serenità, le si arrabbia moltissimo mi dice che non capisco nulla, io provo a fargli capire che a ogni azione c'è una causa e un effetto, i problemi che aveva prima ci sono ancora, quelli che gli ho causato da 3 mesi a questa parte no, cos'è cambiato all'ora per far peggiorare così tanto il suo stato d'animo? gli dico che l'unico fattore nuovo è lui, mai l'avessi fatto dice che non c'entra niente, che i problemi c'erano anche prima, che io non ho saputo dimostrargli amore e che ora non sente più nulla quindi è tardi, gli dico come può pensare di sentire qualcosa se è innamorata di lui, continua a dire che è anche colpa sua perché non riesce a chiedergli direttamente cosa vuole fare, anche se da tuti i messaggi che gli manda è impossibile non capire che lei è innamorata pazza di lui, quando gli dice che adora tutto di lui, che gli ha cambiato la vita e che la sostiene e l'aiuta ogni giorno( come non lo so gli scrive poche frasi e gli manda vagonate di link di canzoni su you tube) dopo ore di discussioni mi dice che sta male a vedere che gli preparo colazione, la vado ad aspettare quando esce con dei fiori e non sente niente, gli chiedo perché non mè lo ha mai detto e di mi dice che lo so com'è e lei certe cose se le tiene per sé.
> ora so che sta male perché lui non le scrive da 2 giorni, io mi comporto così perché è una situazione molto anomala , a parte altri 3 o 4 mesetti la volta scorsa in 13 anni è sempre andato tutto più che bene, io credo di conoscerla e penso che ora non ragioni con la testa ma si lasci solo trasportare dal cuore.
> provate a mettervi per un attimo nei miei panni
> da quando avete iniziato a provare il sentimento dell'amore, siete sempre stati con un unica persona e anche per questa persona è stato lo stesso, ci avete fatto l'amore la prima volta, avete condiviso tutto con lei, avete visto varie coppie sfasciarsi intorno a voi, non comprendendone i motivi, non capendo come mai non provavano a salvare quello che c'era. questa persona vi ha sempre detto che avrebbe voluto passare tutta la vita con voi e voi con lei, decidete per organizzare il matrimonio lei è felice lo comunica alle amiche che sono felici e si congratulano(le stesse che ora le dicono che ha fatto bene a mollarmi tutte nessuna esclusa)e poi dopo 3 mesi tutto cambia, voi riuscireste vivendo questa situazione a decidere così come strappar via un cerotto in un solo colpo oppure le tentereste tutte aspettando che le acque mosse e torbide diventino limpide per capire meglio?


 a me tu fai un misto di tenerezza e di rabbia...
 io credimi ti prenderei a schiaffi se tu fossi mio figlio e ti vedessi ridurti così per una donna, anche se sono 13 anni che state insieme...
lascia perdere, buttala fuori di casa, rifatti una vita!!!

a proposito che ne dici di accollarti 40enne con prole? a me da mangiare piace tutto :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bender per me entra di diritto nella Top Faiv dei Fake di Tradimento.net


QUOTO

credo che nemmeno lo zerbino più zerbino degli zerbini potrebbe mai parlare con la propria donna dell'altro uomo...

solitamente anche tra amanti l'argomento "marito/moglie" è tabù o comunque si tende ad evitare...ma la sola idea che si possa instaurare un civile e comprensivo dialogo in una coppia con il "terzo incomodo" argomento di discussione lo trovo inverosimile come la "teoria della simulazione"


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> pensa pure quello che ti pare, io questa situazione la sto vivendo veramente, sono sempre disponibile a vedermi con qualcuno e fargli vedere 13 anni di foto insieme a lei e quelle non credo che le potrei fabbricare soprattutto per la quantità, quando scrivo preso l'impeto non sto a guardare molto la grammatica, ma da qui a dice che è tutta una montatura, ci provate un gusto particolare a pensare che sia tutto finto, oppure è bello avvilirmi


Ok...
Dopo il 15 sono a casa...
VIenimi a trovare usciamo io e te...
Poi ti porto da biondina
e mi ringrazierai...
Lei ti fornirà la forza di cui hai bisogno...

Vienimi a trovare e così mostreremo al mondo che non sei fake e che io avevo ragione...


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> pensa pure quello che ti pare, io questa situazione la sto vivendo veramente, sono sempre disponibile a vedermi con qualcuno e fargli vedere 13 anni di foto insieme a lei e quelle non credo che le potrei fabbricare soprattutto per la quantità, quando scrivo preso l'impeto non sto a guardare molto la grammatica, ma da qui a dice che è tutta una montatura, ci provate un gusto particolare a pensare che sia tutto finto, oppure è bello avvilirmi


Io ti ho sempre difeso,e continuerò a difendere il tuo sacrosanto diritto ad essere coglione.Sarò sempre al tuo fianco,sei troppo coglione per essere finto,e credimi  di coglionazzi come te ne ho conosciuti.Tu sei speciale,tu sei proprio un coglione allo stato brado,incontaminato da cattiverie,egoismi sei semplicemente un coglionazzo appena sbocciato,cristalizzato in un ambiente asettico!non permettere a nessuno di scriverti che sei falso,non permettere a nessuno di avvilirti,ostenta la tua coglionaggine genuina,e ricordati caro coglione che la sincerità paga sempre anche nell'essere coglioni!Quindi bender,petto in fuori e culo a 90 gradi,continua pure a farti coglionare,e non cambiare il coglione che sei,meglio coglioni che niente giusto?Puoi scrivermi in privato,se e quando vuoi,io credo al tuo essere coglione,sono sicuro che in un modo o nell'altro sei comunque una grande coglione!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> pensa pure quello che ti pare, io questa situazione la sto vivendo veramente, sono sempre disponibile a vedermi con qualcuno e fargli vedere 13 anni di foto insieme a lei e quelle non credo che le potrei fabbricare soprattutto per la quantità, quando scrivo preso l'impeto non sto a guardare molto la grammatica, ma da qui a dice che è tutta una montatura, ci provate un gusto particolare a pensare che sia tutto finto, oppure è bello avvilirmi


VAI A LASVEGAS

SUMMER PARTY AL WYNN HOTEL
NIGHT DISCO AL MGM
LAP DANCE AL SPEARMINT RHINO

GIA' DOPO UN GIORNO TORNI CRISTIANO


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho sempre difeso,e continuerò a difendere il tuo sacrosanto diritto ad essere coglione.Sarò sempre al tuo fianco,sei troppo coglione per essere finto,e credimi di coglionazzi come te ne ho conosciuti.Tu sei speciale,tu sei proprio un coglione allo stato brado,incontaminato da cattiverie,egoismi sei semplicemente un coglionazzo appena sbocciato,cristalizzato in un ambiente asettico!non permettere a nessuno di scriverti che sei falso,non permettere a nessuno di avvilirti,ostenta la tua coglionaggine genuina,e ricordati caro coglione che la sincerità paga sempre anche nell'essere coglioni!Quindi bender,petto in fuori e culo a 90 gradi,continua pure a farti coglionare,e non cambiare il coglione che sei,meglio coglioni che niente giusto?Puoi scrivermi in privato,se e quando vuoi,io credo al tuo essere coglione,sono sicuro che in un modo o nell'altro sei comunque una grande coglione!


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*bender*



oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho sempre difeso,e continuerò a difendere il tuo sacrosanto diritto ad essere coglione.Sarò sempre al tuo fianco,sei troppo coglione per essere finto,e credimi  di coglionazzi come te ne ho conosciuti.Tu sei speciale,tu sei proprio un coglione allo stato brado,incontaminato da cattiverie,egoismi sei semplicemente un coglionazzo appena sbocciato,cristalizzato in un ambiente asettico!non permettere a nessuno di scriverti che sei falso,non permettere a nessuno di avvilirti,ostenta la tua coglionaggine genuina,e ricordati caro coglione che la sincerità paga sempre anche nell'essere coglioni!Quindi bender,petto in fuori e culo a 90 gradi,continua pure a farti coglionare,e non cambiare il coglione che sei,meglio coglioni che niente giusto?Puoi scrivermi in privato,se e quando vuoi,io credo al tuo essere coglione,sono sicuro che in un modo o nell'altro sei comunque una grande coglione!


Dimenticavo,non prendere io mio darti del coglione come offesa,sono solo istantanee del tuo essere al mondo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Lotterò sempre per la libertà delle persone di esprimere ciò che sono.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lotterò sempre per la libertà delle persone di esprimere ciò che sono.



mi sembra giusto


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra giusto


perchè dubitare della sua coglionaggine?perchè farlo avvilire?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> perchè dubitare della sua coglionaggine?perchè farlo avvilire?


certo.. ognuno deve accresere le proprie attitudini


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> pensa pure quello che ti pare, io questa situazione la sto vivendo veramente, sono sempre disponibile a vedermi con qualcuno e fargli vedere 13 anni di foto insieme a lei e quelle non credo che le potrei fabbricare soprattutto per la quantità, quando scrivo preso l'impeto non sto a guardare molto la grammatica, ma da qui a dice che è tutta una montatura, ci provate un gusto particolare a pensare che sia tutto finto, oppure è bello avvilirmi


io a novembre sono libero.    e sì è bello avvilirti,perchè è quello che vuoi.

e di foto non ne voglio vedere.   vengo solo ad aiutarti a farle le valigie e a cambiare la serratura alla porta.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho sempre difeso,e continuerò a difendere il tuo sacrosanto diritto ad essere coglione.Sarò sempre al tuo fianco,sei troppo coglione per essere finto,e credimi di coglionazzi come te ne ho conosciuti.Tu sei speciale,tu sei proprio un coglione allo stato brado,incontaminato da cattiverie,egoismi sei semplicemente un coglionazzo appena sbocciato,cristalizzato in un ambiente asettico!non permettere a nessuno di scriverti che sei falso,non permettere a nessuno di avvilirti,ostenta la tua coglionaggine genuina,e ricordati caro coglione che la sincerità paga sempre anche nell'essere coglioni!Quindi bender,petto in fuori e culo a 90 gradi,continua pure a farti coglionare,e non cambiare il coglione che sei,meglio coglioni che niente giusto?Puoi scrivermi in privato,se e quando vuoi,io credo al tuo essere coglione,sono sicuro che in un modo o nell'altro sei comunque una grande coglione!



non è che ti stai confondendo con il COGLIONAZZO? pensi sia un suo fake?


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Lui ha detto:


> non è che ti stai confondendo con il COGLIONAZZO? pensi sia un suo fake?


Io quando penso ad un coglione penso a bender!


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> io a novembre sono libero.    e sì è bello avvilirti,perchè è quello che vuoi.
> 
> e di foto non ne voglio vedere.   vengo solo ad aiutarti a farle le valigie e a cambiare la serratura alla porta.


grande! ;-)


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Sei proprio coglione!


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei proprio coglione!


Te lo sei segnato sul cellulare?
Ogni due ore ti suona il promemoria?


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Te lo sei segnato sul cellulare?
> Ogni due ore ti suona il promemoria?


Prende le pillole, percio' je viene in mente....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Te lo sei segnato sul cellulare?
> Ogni due ore ti suona il promemoria?


Già avevo scritto coglione a bender?


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Già avevo scritto coglione a bender?


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Guarda, Bender...*

... non è che devi offenderti.

Se sei un fake e ti stai divertendo a prenderci tutti per i fondelli, è chiaro che non ti si può dare che del coglione.

Se invece sei vero, e anche la tua storia lo è, è lampante che tu sia un coglione.

Comunque la giri, sei un coglione.

Hai capito adesso?


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


Allora mi scuso per il coglione ripetuto!


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Leda*



Leda ha detto:


> ... non è che devi offenderti.
> 
> Se sei un fake e ti stai divertendo a prenderci tutti per i fondelli, è chiaro che non ti si può dare che del coglione.
> 
> ...


Si,comunque la metti è un coglione,ma non nell'accezione cattiva del termine.é un coglione allo stato brado!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

qualcuno dica a bender che è un coglione.


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Lui ha detto:


> qualcuno dica a bender che è un coglione.


Sei un coglione!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un coglione!


Che poi una che ti prende per il culo in questo modo.......

Mani al muro,
Gambe Larghe,
Gonna in Bocca,
Mutande all'altezza del ginocchio
.
.
.
.
senza sputo.

Poi se vuoi, puoi rimanere o te ne vai. 


Ma mi rendo conto che spiegare stà roba a Bender che invece piange nel letto mentre lei messaggia l'altro, è un pò come parlare di calcio co un laziale.


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Eccolo*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi una che ti prende per il culo in questo modo.......
> 
> Mani al muro,
> Gambe Larghe,
> ...


Eccolo uno che parla la mia lingua!!!!:up::up::up:Allora:mani dietro la schiena con uso di manette,gambe socchiuse,carta igienica in bocca,mutande strappate a morsi,sputo nell'occhio,sale nel sedere,e vedi che rimane....!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi una che ti prende per il culo in questo modo.......
> 
> Mani al muro,
> Gambe Larghe,
> ...



No.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.



Perchè 'NO' Nausicaa ???

Sai, penso che quando finiscono le parole, i ragionamenti, gli avvicinamenti, le discussioni, etc etc.........

ad un uomo resta solo una cosa........

Usare il creapopoli.


Te la ricordi la scena finale Eyes Wide Shut ? Cosa dice lei a lui ? In sostanza: basta co tutte ste chiacchiere, adesso andiamo a casa e scopiamo.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi una che ti prende per il culo in questo modo.......
> 
> Mani al muro,
> Gambe Larghe,
> ...



love U :inlove:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè 'NO' Nausicaa ???
> 
> Sai, penso che quando finiscono le parole, i ragionamenti, gli avvicinamenti, le discussioni, etc etc.........
> 
> ...



Mi ha dato una sensazione di violenza, e non di forza.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ha dato una sensazione di violenza, e non di forza.


Ciao

anche a me ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche a me ...
> 
> sienne



Mi sa che su queste cose abbiamo una sensibilità simile.


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ha dato una sensazione di violenza, e non di forza.


Idem.
Se uno solo ci provasse con me, avrebbe di sicuro entro sera, un coltello piantato fra le scapole!
Giusto per non essere violente :singleeye:


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè 'NO' Nausicaa ???
> 
> Sai, penso che quando finiscono le parole, i ragionamenti, gli avvicinamenti, le discussioni, etc etc.........
> 
> ...


Guarda che basterebbe cambiare la serratura e mettere le sue valigie fuori dalla porta.
E poi, una così, onestamente credo che farebbe venire repulsione all'idea di toccarla. Figurati chiederle sesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perchè 'NO' Nausicaa ???
> 
> Sai, penso che quando finiscono le parole, i ragionamenti, gli avvicinamenti, le discussioni, etc etc.........
> 
> ...


Ma io penso che ad una così casomai la mandi a fare in culo e punto. Cioè, nel caso io scoperei una che mi piace, non una stronza. Sicuramente.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

capisco, il voler rovesciare lo scenario ... 
come voler passare da una situazione assurda all'altra. 

ma descritta così, a me ha dato solo voglia,
di dare una tale capocciata all'indietro per spaccarli i denti. 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Idem.
> Se uno solo ci provasse con me, avrebbe di sicuro entro sera, un coltello piantato fra le scapole!
> Giusto per non essere violente :singleeye:


L'avete visto L'Amore Infedele (Unfaithful), il film con Diane Lane e Richard Gere ?

Ve la ricordate la scena in cui lei si reca dall'amante, non aspettata, e scopre di essere solo "quella del giovedì".

C'è una scena, dopo la litigata furiosa che segue la scoperta del fatto che lei non è l'unica che il belloccio si scopa, in cui lei scende le scale per andarsene e lui la raggiunge, la mette a 90 e le dice: Ma dove ..zzo vai, e comincia a scoparla, anche molto brutalmente, aiutato tra l'altro da lei che lo agevola nel calarsi le mutande (lei che fino a due minuti prima lo stava prendendo a schiaffi, lei che era andata lì per lasciarlo)

Ecco, quello intendevo, mica stavo a parlà di uno stupro...ecchecavolo. In un film per me insulso, quella è l'unica scena che ha un senso. (Vabbè, la Lane ha un senso in ogni caso )


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'avete visto L'Amore Infedele (Unfaithful), il film con Diane Lane e Richard Gere ?
> 
> Ve la ricordate la scena in cui lei si reca dall'amante, non aspettata, e scopre di essere solo "quella del giovedì".
> 
> ...



Ciao

ok ... così è ben diverso ... 

ma il film non l'ho visto ... 

sienne


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'avete visto L'Amore Infedele (Unfaithful), il *film* con Diane Lane e Richard Gere ?
> 
> Ve la ricordate la scena in cui lei si reca dall'amante, non aspettata, e scopre di essere solo "quella del giovedì".
> 
> ...


Tesoro... è un film, appunto.
Io l'avrei buttato dalle scale, uno così, e vedo che non sono la sola.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tesoro... è un film, appunto.
> Io l'avrei buttato dalle scale, uno così, e vedo che non sono la sola.


Ciao

:rotfl: ... giusto!

Tuba sta sognando ... chi sa, a cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tesoro... è un film, appunto.
> Io l'avrei buttato dalle scale, uno così, e vedo che non sono la sola.


Ho anche esempi non da film, ma sono cazzi miei 

Cmq, la mia era solo una versione forse un pò colorita in linguaggio Oscurico/Tubaraico in cui si esortava il povero Bender a (cercare di) passare da Omega ad Alfa, cioè, quello piange nel letto, mentre quella stà messaggiando con quell'altro magari scrivendogli quanto vorrebbe trombarselo.....

Come ogni buon Sherpa Tibetano vestito da Punkabbestia, aborro qualsiasi tipo di violenza


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'avete visto L'Amore Infedele (Unfaithful), il film con Diane Lane e Richard Gere ?
> 
> Ve la ricordate la scena in cui lei si reca dall'amante, non aspettata, e scopre di essere solo "quella del giovedì".
> 
> ...


Il film l'ho visto.
Una cavolata ma rendeva bene l'idea dell'ossessione sessuale.
Comunque la scena che descrivi non c'entra nulla con quello che hai detto prima.
La Lane va da lui per incontrarlo, perchè lui le piace alla follia e lì vede l'altra. E lo lascia per rabbia e orgoglio ma non perchè è stata ripetutamente umiliata da lui.
Cioè...quello è più un litigio che si risolve in sesso rabbioso. E ci sta.
Ma la fidanzata di Bender non lo desidera più e lo umilia proprio perchè lei è una pessima persona che se ne frega dei suoi sentimenti.
Se solo lui provasse a fare una cosa del genere me la vedo...due sganassoni ben assestati e lui si ritrova pure con il naso rotto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tuba, tu hai scritto quel post e io ho rivisto proprio quella scena. Del resto è un film che  mi piace molto


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tesoro... è un film, appunto.
> Io l'avrei buttato dalle scale, uno così, e vedo che non sono la sola.


Beh non credo proprio che sia solo un film (tra l'altro meno insulso a mio parere di quanto lo trovi tuba)

Molte donne avrebbero fatto esattamente come diane lane...non tu, non altre, ma altre ancora si...

...l'idea del giovane amante bastardo maledetto intriga, specie dopo i 40-50...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> L'avete visto L'Amore Infedele (Unfaithful), il film con Diane Lane e Richard Gere ?
> 
> Ve la ricordate la scena in cui lei si reca dall'amante, non aspettata, e scopre di essere solo "quella del giovedì".
> 
> ...


Anche la scena dell'omicidio ha un suo perché
Lui lo uccide non per essersi scopato la moglie ma quando si accorge di averla trattata come una semplice scopata...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Anche la scena dell'omicidio ha un suo perché
> Lui lo uccide non per essersi scopato la moglie ma quando si accorge di averla trattata come una semplice scopata...


lui lo uccide soprattutto per il regalo che lei gli ha fatto che spezza completamente l'intimità tra lui e la moglie


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Anche la scena dell'omicidio ha un suo perché
> Lui lo uccide non per essersi scopato la moglie ma quando si accorge di averla trattata come una semplice scopata...


Dici?
Io non l'avevo intesa così.
Secondo me il marito ha perso la testa quando ha visto che la moglie aveva regalato all'amante giovincello una preziosa palla di vetro. Souvenir che lui usava portarle dai suoi viaggi. 
In quella poi c'era dentro anche un poesia (o similare) d'amore.
Gli ha dato fastidio che lei abbia dato così poca importanza ai suoi gesti di affetto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

anzi, non la spezza, visto il finale.ma è la cosa che gli causa maggiore sofferenza


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io non l'avevo intesa così.
> Secondo me il marito ha perso la testa quando ha visto che la moglie aveva regalato all'amante giovincello una preziosa palla di vetro. Souvenir che lui usava portarle dai suoi viaggi.
> In quella poi c'era dentro anche un poesia (o similare) d'amore.
> Gli ha dato fastidio che lei abbia dato così poca importanza ai suoi gesti di affetto.


ops


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tesoro... è un film, appunto.
> Io l'avrei buttato dalle scale, uno così, e vedo che non sono la sola.



io averi pensato di spostarmi all'improvviso, all'ultimo momento:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ha dato una sensazione di violenza, e non di forza.


infatti l'intento era quello.   quando finisce anche il rispetto,non resta altro che la forza


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

:rotfler la cronaca son giusto una carampana che rientra nel range indicato ma la cosa che mi ha impegnato per tutto il film è cercare di capire come si possa essere sposate con un uomo così e andarsene in giro con un ragazzotto bellino ma insensato.





free ha detto:


> io averi pensato di spostarmi all'improvviso, all'ultimo momento:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui lo uccide soprattutto per il regalo che lei gli ha fatto che spezza completamente l'intimità tra lui e la moglie





Anais ha detto:


> Dici?
> Io non l'avevo intesa così.
> Secondo me il marito ha perso la testa quando ha visto che la moglie aveva regalato all'amante giovincello una preziosa palla di vetro. Souvenir che lui usava portarle dai suoi viaggi.
> In quella poi c'era dentro anche un poesia (o similare) d'amore.
> Gli ha dato fastidio che lei abbia dato così poca importanza ai suoi gesti di affetto.


Evidentemente non ci ho capito un caxxo del film


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfler la cronaca son giusto una carampana che rientra nel range indicato ma la cosa che mi ha impegnato per tutto il film è cercare di capire come si possa essere sposate con un uomo così e andarsene in giro con un ragazzotto bellino ma insensato.



andarsene in giro?

non esageriamo!:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il film l'ho visto.
> Una cavolata ma rendeva bene l'idea dell'ossessione sessuale.
> Comunque la scena che descrivi non c'entra nulla con quello che hai detto prima.
> La Lane va da lui per incontrarlo, perchè lui le piace alla follia e lì vede l'altra. E lo lascia per rabbia e orgoglio ma non perchè è stata ripetutamente umiliata da lui.
> ...


Sul rosso: effettivamente è un'eventualita, visto il tipo, più che plausibile e da prendere in considerazione.

Sul blu: però lui in quel modo, secondo il suo punto di vista (o quello del regista/sceneggiatore), con quell'azione, rimette "Le cose a posto": tu sei e resti quella del giovedì e te lo fai pure andare bene perchè tanto è quello che ti stò facendo in questo momento quello che ti piace. (non sappiamo il di lei pensiero perchè purtroppo il Belloccio poi si prende una bella pallata in testa, e volente o nolente, finisce tutto). Ora potrebbe non essere la soluzione per l'ameba qui, ma spero che si convenga che molte volte una bella scarica di endorfine, o quellochevepare-fine, vale molto di mille parole, sopratutto quando quest'ultime sono ormai finite.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul rosso: effettivamente è un'eventualita, visto il tipo, più che plausibile e da prendere in considerazione.
> 
> Sul blu: però lui in quel modo, secondo il suo punto di vista (o quello del regista/sceneggiatore), con quell'azione, rimette "Le cose a posto": tu sei e resti quella del giovedì e te lo fai pure andare bene perchè tanto è quello che ti stò facendo in questo momento quello che ti piace. (non sappiamo il di lei pensiero perchè purtroppo il Belloccio poi si prende una bella pallata in testa, e volente o nolente, finisce tutto). Ora potrebbe non essere la soluzione per l'ameba qui, ma spero che si convenga che molte volte una bella scarica di endorfine, o quellochevepare-fine, vale molto di mille parole, sopratutto quando quest'ultime sono ormai finite.


Tuba, già t'hanno detto che è un film, su. Sul blu una sega, quale quella del giovedì. Una normale ad uno così, che le corre appresso e tenta di sodomizzarla per le scale a viva forza, gli farebbe saltare i denti. Che poi a te la cosa possa idealmente eccitare è un altro paio di maniche, e d'altra parte quella scena sta in un film proprio per quel motivo. Senza contare che se fossi Bender, come ho detto, altro che incularmela, quella per quanto mi riguarderebbe starebbe già dormendo su una panchina del parco dall'anno scorso. Tipo.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho anche esempi non da film, ma sono cazzi miei



me l'ero persa.  :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuba, già t'hanno detto che è un film, su. *Sul blu una sega, quale quella del giovedì. Una normale ad uno così, che le corre appresso e tenta di sodomizzarla per le scale a viva forza, gli farebbe saltare i denti*. Che poi a te la cosa possa idealmente eccitare è un altro paio di maniche, e d'altra parte quella scena sta in un film proprio per quel motivo. Senza contare che se fossi Bender, come ho detto, altro che incularmela, quella per quanto mi riguarderebbe starebbe già dormendo su una panchina del parco dall'anno scorso. Tipo.



Sul fatto che certe tipologie non esistano nella realtà ho qualche dubbio. Quante storie "REALI" di azzerbinaggio hai letto qui dentro ?. Altro che QUELLA DEL GIOVEDI', qui dentro si sono lette storie di QUELLA DE QUANDO ME PARE A ME E TE PRENDO E TE RILASCIO QUANDO ME PARE A ME PERCHE' TANTO TU DICI SEMPRE SI.

Sul, "se fossi Bender", completamente d'accordo con te.......


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuba, già t'hanno detto che è un film, su. Sul blu una sega, quale quella del giovedì. Una normale ad uno così, che le corre appresso e tenta di sodomizzarla per le scale a viva forza, gli farebbe saltare i denti. Che poi a te la cosa possa idealmente eccitare è un altro paio di maniche, e d'altra parte quella scena sta in un film proprio per quel motivo. Senza contare che se fossi Bender, come ho detto, altro che incularmela, quella per quanto mi riguarderebbe starebbe già dormendo su una panchina del parco dall'anno scorso. Tipo.



cazzarola il mitico, l'insuperabile, il divino...
l'inavicinabile.
...a quando l'avatarro di papa francesco?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sul fatto che certe tipologie non esistano nella realtà ho qualche dubbio. Quante storie "REALI" di azzerbinaggio hai letto qui dentro ?. Altro che QUELLA DEL GIOVEDI', qui dentro si sono lette storie di QUELLA DE QUANDO ME PARE A ME E TE PRENDO E TE RILASCIO QUANDO ME PARE A ME PERCHE' TANTO TU DICI SEMPRE SI.
> 
> Sul, "se fossi Bender", completamente d'accordo con te.......


Ma che esistano zerbini (uomini e donne), non lo metto certo in dubbio. Che mi corri appresso per le scale e mi inculi di forza, o ci provi, amico mio, è però un altro paio di maniche e lì si va su TUTTO un altro livello. Poi, per carità, c'è gente che si fa menare dal marito perchè non ha la forza di andarlo a denunciare o di rompergli una bottiglia sulla nuca mentre dorme, e poi legarlo e seppelirlo vivo in qualche posto talmente dimenticato da Dio che lo ritroverebbe, eventualmente, solo qualche archeologo alieno particolarmente sfigato, ma una che si fa inculare a viva forza e con violenza, trovandoci un sottile piacere come evidentemente suggerisce il film, da uno stronzo evidentemente in torto marcio e handicappato abbastanza da correrle appresso per le scale dopo gli schiaffi giutamente presi, bè, è un film, dicevo. Non che non esistano i matti (non stupidi, matti) a sto mondo, per carità, ma quello, ripeto ancora, è un film.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzarola il mitico, l'insuperabile, il divino...
> l'inavicinabile.
> ...a quando l'avatarro di papa francesco?



Ciao Spider,

mi permetto ... 
a una così, lui la farebbe dormire su una panchina ... 

non mi sembra, che perda una punta della sua corona ... 

sry ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che esistano zerbini (uomini e donne), non lo metto certo in dubbio. Che mi corri appresso per le scale e mi inculi di forza, o ci provi, amico mio, è però un altro paio di maniche e lì si va su TUTTO un altro livello. Poi, per carità, c'è gente che si fa menare dal marito perchè non ha la forza di andarlo a denunciare o di rompergli una bottiglia sulla nuca mentre dorme, e poi legarlo e seppelirlo vivo in qualche posto talmente dimenticato da Dio che lo ritroverebbe, eventualmente, solo qualche archeologo alieno particolarmente sfigato, ma una che si fa inculare a viva forza e con violenza, trovandoci un sottile piacere come evidentemente suggerisce il film, da uno stronzo evidentemente in torto marcio e handicappato abbastanza da correrle appresso per le scale dopo gli schiaffi giutamente presi, bè, è un film, dicevo. Non che non esistano i matti (non stupidi, matti) a sto mondo, per carità, ma quello, ripeto ancora, è un film.



JOEY ... mamma quante immagini ... 

:rotfl:

hai reso molto bene il concetto ...


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> mi permetto ...
> a una così, lui la farebbe dormire su una panchina ...
> ...


ciao
sienne...ma è una panchina
 di corso sempione o una di piazza di siena...a roma?
sai perchè c'è una bella differenza....


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuba, già t'hanno detto che è un film, su. Sul blu una sega, quale quella del giovedì. Una normale ad uno così, che le corre appresso e tenta di sodomizzarla per le scale a viva forza, gli farebbe saltare i denti. Che poi a te la cosa possa idealmente eccitare è un altro paio di maniche, e d'altra parte quella scena sta in un film proprio per quel motivo. Senza contare che se fossi Bender, come ho detto, altro che incularmela, quella per quanto mi riguarderebbe starebbe già dormendo su una panchina del parco dall'anno scorso. Tipo.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Stessa cosa che ho detto io.
> Non la toccherei nemmeno con un dito.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao
> sienne...ma è una panchina
> di corso sempione o una di piazza di siena...a roma?
> sai perchè c'è una bella differenza....



Ciao 

da fuori vengo ... 
sono andata a veder le immagini ... 

 ... 

Ma lui è del Nord, Bender. E lì andrà ... 
Non la mette in viaggio ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che esistano zerbini (uomini e donne), non lo metto certo in dubbio. Che mi corri appresso per le scale e mi inculi di forza, o ci provi, amico mio, è però un altro paio di maniche e lì si va su TUTTO un altro livello. Poi, per carità, c'è gente che si fa menare dal marito perchè non ha la forza di andarlo a denunciare o di rompergli una bottiglia sulla nuca mentre dorme, e poi legarlo e seppelirlo vivo in qualche posto talmente dimenticato da Dio che lo ritroverebbe, eventualmente, solo qualche archeologo alieno particolarmente sfigato, ma una che si fa inculare a viva forza e con violenza, trovandoci un sottile piacere come evidentemente suggerisce il film, da uno stronzo evidentemente in torto marcio e handicappato abbastanza da correrle appresso per le scale dopo gli schiaffi giutamente presi, bè, è un film, dicevo. Non che non esistano i matti (non stupidi, matti) a sto mondo, per carità, ma quello, ripeto ancora, è un film.


D'accordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul seppellire vivo il marito manesco e violentatore.
Ma tornando a noi...giusto per la cronaca...ma da dove deducete con tale sicurezza che nel film si trattasse di rapporto anale?
Solo per la posizione?
Non che cambi di molto la sostanza ma un po' si. Meno violento l'atto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul seppellire vivo il marito manesco e violentatore.
> Ma tornando a noi...giusto per la cronaca...ma da dove deducete con tale sicurezza che nel film si trattasse di rapporto anale?
> Solo per la posizione?
> Non che cambi di molto la sostanza ma un po' si. Meno violento l'atto.


Io da qui:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi una che ti prende per il culo in questo modo.......
> 
> Mani al muro,
> Gambe Larghe,
> ...


Ma magari ho capito male io. Anche perchè il film non l'ho visto. L'unico film che ho visto che tratti l'argomento è stato Attrazione Fatale, e l'ho visto un sacco di tempo fa.


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul seppellire vivo il marito manesco e violentatore.
> Ma tornando a noi...giusto per la cronaca...*ma da dove deducete con tale sicurezza che nel film si trattasse di rapporto anale?*
> Solo per la posizione?
> Non che cambi di molto la sostanza ma un po' si. Meno violento l'atto.



ma infatti...
a dire la verità io manco ci avevo pensato


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto. Soprattutto sul seppellire vivo il marito manesco e violentatore.
> Ma tornando a noi...giusto per la cronaca...ma da dove deducete con tale sicurezza che nel film si trattasse di rapporto anale?
> Solo per la posizione?
> Non che cambi di molto la sostanza ma un po' si. Meno violento l'atto.


ma state parlando di Bertolucci????
 a zozzoni!!!!!
pensa chel'intento del regista ... è la descrizione dell'impossibilità di amare e essere amati.
il sesso solo un contorno...per dire che puoi pure incontrarti... ma se non ti ami, è inutile.

p.s. comunque si.... era anal...altrimenti il burro che cazzo c'entra???????


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma state parlando di Bertolucci????
> a zozzoni!!!!!
> pensa chel'intento del regista ... è la descrizione dell'impossibilità di amare e essere amati.
> il sesso solo un contorno...per dire che puoi pure incontrarti... ma se non ti ami, è inutile.
> ...


Amico, si stava parlando di un altro film.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma state parlando di Bertolucci????
> a zozzoni!!!!!
> pensa chel'intento del regista ... è la descrizione dell'impossibilità di amare e essere amati.
> il sesso solo un contorno...per dire che puoi pure incontrarti... ma se non ti ami, è inutile.
> ...


ma che ultimo tango d'egitto....quanno se parlava der firm stavi affa' plin plin?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, si stava parlando di un altro film.


Spaider avra' visto solo quello...

e pure accompagnato da qualche grande visto che all'epoca era pure minorenne oltre che minorato...


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amico, si stava parlando di un altro film.


scusa,
 ero volato in alto...
scommetto," la cavallona al servizio militare"...con la fenech 
anni 70 quando tutti avevate 20 anni, o giù di li.
*ber film ...quanta cortura!*


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spaider avra' visto solo quello...
> 
> e pure accompagnato da qualche grande visto che all'epoca era pure minorenne oltre che minorato...


amigo.... nessun dittongo... nel mio nick.
oppure è l'effetto der vino????

spaaaaaider....spaaider.......uch!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Beh non credo proprio che sia solo un film (tra l'altro meno insulso a mio parere di quanto lo trovi tuba)
> 
> *Molte donne avrebbero fatto esattamente come diane lane...*non tu, non altre, ma altre ancora si...
> 
> ...l'idea del giovane amante bastardo maledetto intriga, specie dopo i 40-50...


se non stanno bene, è probabile. Però... guarda che non lo dico per il tuo post o perchè credo tu faccia parte della categoria, 'sta storia che a certe donne piaccia la violenza è servita tanto spesso agli uomini cui piace violentare. Per dire.


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non stanno bene, è probabile. Però... guarda che non lo dico per il tuo post o perchè credo tu faccia parte della categoria, 'sta storia che a certe donne piaccia la violenza è servita tanto spesso agli uomini cui piace violentare. Per dire.


... ho capito... quella mazzata boiarda di  "infedele"
con Gere... santa madonna...che cazzata ..ma si può discutere di un film cosi?
per la cronaca , sulle scale lei lo prende al culo e non solo...
tremendo il finale, non trovate... anche se a ripensarci... credo accadrebbe proprio cosi.
i matrimoni sono saldi e forti anche per questo...
nel momento del bisogno...ti sono vicino, vicino.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> amigo.... nessun dittongo... nel mio nick.
> oppure è l'effetto der vino????
> 
> spaaaaaider....spaaider.......uch!!!


Niet vino....quindi confermo Spaider da Spider come Pirla da Peerla e l'accendiamo....

jamm'bell'....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ho capito... quella mazzata boiarda di  "infedele"
> con Gere... santa madonna...che cazzata ..ma si può discutere di un film cosi?
> per la cronaca , sulle scale lei lo prende al culo e non solo...
> tremendo il finale, non trovate... anche se a ripensarci... credo accadrebbe proprio cosi.
> ...


lei è bella e brava , per carità...ma il personaggio mi fa imbestialire, come si fa a giocarsi la vita in questo modo , per due copule dimenticarsi i figli.
non gliela faccio.concordo sul finale


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non stanno bene, è probabile. Però... guarda che non lo dico per il tuo post o perchè credo tu faccia parte della categoria, 'sta storia che a certe donne piaccia la violenza è servita tanto spesso agli uomini cui piace violentare. Per dire.


diciamo che si parte dall'assunto che la pace si fa a letto, che tra l'altro dipende, comunque in quel film è veramente difficile immedesimarcisi


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Niet vino....quindi confermo Spaider da Spider come Pirla da Peerla e l'accendiamo....
> 
> jamm'bell'....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


da quando sei tornato...

"ciro, ciro...torna, torna!!!!!bello dè casetta sua"!!!!
vieni a fà er pagliaccio.

hai perso smalto e pure parecchio!
non c'ho più voglia di litigare con te.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei è bella e brava , per carità...ma il personaggio mi fa imbestialire, *come si fa a giocarsi la vita in questo modo , per due copule dimenticarsi i figli.
> *non gliela faccio.concordo sul finale


Madonna Minni, però che pesantezza. E che è. 

[video=youtube;BWG8RqsjI88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88[/video]


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Minni, però che pesantezza. E che è.
> 
> [video=youtube;BWG8RqsjI88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWG8RqsjI88[/video]


immaginavo.ma parlavo tecnicamente visto che li dimentica a scuola


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immaginavo.ma parlavo tecnicamente visto che li dimentica a scuola


Ricordati che è un film pure tu, eh.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> da quando sei tornato...
> 
> "ciro, ciro...torna, torna!!!!!bello dè casetta sua"!!!!
> vieni a fà er pagliaccio.
> ...


ce credo, manco le scarpe m'allacci...tze'...


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lei è bella e brava , per carità...ma il personaggio mi fa imbestialire, come si fa a giocarsi la vita in questo modo , per due copule dimenticarsi i figli.
> non gliela faccio.concordo sul finale


ciao...
ma dove vivi?
due copule???
saranno state almeno una decina....
e poi vuoi mettere... ma hai visto che manzo era l'amante?
...la vita invece è proprio quella del film... matrimonio stanco, manzo in vista...pensi di controllare tutto...anche i sentimenti.
poi l'imprevedibile... il cornuto che agisce oltre l'essere cornuto...e ammazza un povero studente... che si è scopato la moglie troia...
poi alla fine, la troia e il cornuto sono di nuovo insieme, ma mica è amore, quello era finito molto prima.
questa è la vita.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ricordati che è un film pure tu, eh.


ops le ho già madato una lettera minatoria:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

il film non l'ho visto ... premetto. 

ma è per far scattare quell'immaginazione,
che per "metteteci cosa volete", lei dimentica tutto!

che nella realtà, forse l'uno o l'altro, si scoccia di ciò ...
che lei, può avere anche altre priorità ... 

na cosa così, insomma ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops le ho già madato una lettera minatoria:unhappy:


Sempre meglio del coniglietto in pentola. Oddio, io un po' come Glenn Close ti ci vedo. Tipo che non ti parte la brocca per un altro, ma se te parte poi sono dolori (per lui).


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

con quei manzi ci lavoro, capirai.mi intrigano come una barzelletta di pierino 





Spider ha detto:


> ciao...
> ma dove vivi?
> due copule???
> saranno state almeno una decina....
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con quei manzi ci lavoro, capirai.mi intrigano come una barzelletta di pierino


idem


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immaginavo.ma parlavo tecnicamente visto che li dimentica* a scuola*



terribile!

avrebbe dovuto dimenticarli al parco giochi, minimo!


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ce credo, manco le scarpe m'allacci...tze'...


mi sa che er cognutazzo...t'ha dato na bella botta...
sti cognati... peggio dei serpenti,.
quasi, quasi...era meglio che l'eri cornuto!!!!!!!
oh, poi uno più uno ...fa due.


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non stanno bene, è probabile. Però... guarda che non lo dico per il tuo post o perchè credo tu faccia parte della categoria, '*sta storia che a certe donne piaccia la violenza è servita tanto spesso agli uomini cui piace violentare*. Per dire.


si, effettivamente credo sia probabile

comunque io non mi riferivo a "violenza vera e propria" ma al concetto di scopare anche nella situazione meno appropriata, meno indicata, più sconveniente e inopportuna...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con quei manzi ci lavoro, capirai.mi intrigano come una barzelletta di pierino


chissà se tu intrighi loro...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao...
> ma dove vivi?
> due copule???
> saranno state almeno una decina....
> ...


si...con qualche dettaglio in più ma hai descritto una situazione familiare abbastanza diffusa (altro che "è solo un film")


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi sa che er cognutazzo...t'ha dato na bella botta...
> sti cognati... peggio dei serpenti,.
> quasi, quasi...era meglio che l'eri cornuto!!!!!!!
> oh, poi uno più uno ...fa due.


certo certo come dici te...

mo' riposate e calmate, che l'infermiera sta parcheggiando...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> certo certo come dici te...
> 
> mo' riposate e calmate, che l'infermiera sta parcheggiando...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


l'infermiera???

ma non stavi già dentro nà casa dè cura????

la 104 pè te, la presa proprio er cognatuzzo... 
pe' sopperi a tutte le spese che gli dai.


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'infermiera???
> 
> ma non stavi già dentro nà casa dè cura????
> 
> ...


nun capisco pecche' lo difenni tanto....(vabbe' e' retorica...:mrgreen

te ce ritrovi nella categoria dei falliti?...

te daro' er suo nummero cosi' nun me rompi erca...vedrai come c'andrai d'accordo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

ora glielo chiedo  





The Cheater ha detto:


> chissà se tu intrighi loro...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora glielo chiedo


lo fai di proposito di scrivere SOPRA i post quotati?
così facendo ti dai un tono? 

no perchè non è un bel vedersi...crea un piccolo scompenso visivo...un equivoco oculare fastidioso


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nun capisco pecche' lo difenni tanto....(vabbe' e' retorica...:mrgreen
> 
> te ce ritrovi nella categoria dei falliti?...
> 
> te daro' er suo nummero cosi' nun me rompi erca...vedrai come c'andrai d'accordo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


sicuro,
 che cè vado d'accordo...
dentro a nà famiglia mica cè possono stà due cojlioni insieme...
per cui visto che tu sei assodato...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

cazzarola ...non ci avevo pensato





The Cheater ha detto:


> lo fai di proposito di scrivere SOPRA i post quotati?
> così facendo ti dai un tono?
> 
> no perchè non è un bel vedersi...crea un piccolo scompenso visivo...un equivoco oculare fastidioso


che eccentrica, sono


----------



## Sterminator (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sicuro,
> che cè vado d'accordo...
> dentro a nà famiglia mica cè possono stà due cojlioni insieme...
> per cui visto che tu sei assodato...


ma che assodi te che te cago solo pe' pieta'...


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *cazzarola *...non ci avevo pensatoche eccentrica, sono


consiglio spassionato:

usa un bel MINKIA invece di cazzarola...

...ti rende più...come dire...di compagnia


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se non stanno bene, è probabile. Però... guarda che non lo dico per il tuo post o perchè credo tu faccia parte della categoria, 'sta storia che a certe donne piaccia la violenza è servita tanto spesso agli uomini cui piace violentare. Per dire.


Col mio primo post non intendevo porre l'accento sulla violenza. Tutt'altro.
Sono dell'opinione che quando le parole non bastano più o si passa ad un diverso tipo di comunicazione oppure si alza bandiera bianca.
Per me, il sesso, è anche comunicazione.
Quante volte ci è capitato durante una litigata di essere zittiti, o zittire, con un bacio o con un abbraccio e magari continuare la "litigata" a letto.
E questa non è violenza dai 

Che poi non sia applicabile alla situazione di Bender è tutto un altro paio di maniche


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Col mio primo post non intendevo porre l'accento sulla violenza. Tutt'altro.
> Sono dell'opinione che quando le parole non bastano più o si passa ad un diverso tipo di comunicazione oppure si alza bandiera bianca.
> Per me, il sesso, è anche comunicazione.
> *Quante volte ci è capitato durante una litigata di* essere zittiti, o zittire, con un bacio o con un abbraccio e magari *continuare la "litigata" a letto*.
> ...


ehhmmmm...qualche volta...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Col mio primo post non intendevo porre l'accento sulla violenza. Tutt'altro.
> Sono dell'opinione che quando le parole non bastano più o si passa ad un diverso tipo di comunicazione oppure si alza bandiera bianca.
> Per me, il sesso, è anche comunicazione.
> *Quante volte ci è capitato durante una litigata di essere zittiti, o zittire, con un bacio o con un abbraccio e magari continuare la "litigata" a letto.
> ...


Eh oddio, magari l'inculata a forza sulle scale non è proprio assimilabile al concetto che hai testé espresso. Ma comunque.


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che assodi te che te cago solo pe' pieta'...


di che pietà parli...quella misericordiosa... o quella socialdemocratica?
perchè la prima avemo a josa e la seconda non esiste.
cretino.

io non assodo...semmai associavo.
due cojoli cosi vicini.... neanche con il calcolo delle probabilità.
però tutto pò esse...i coglioni s'attragono...
ma non è che te piace ...er cognutazzo?????


----------



## Tubarao (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh oddio, magari l'inculata a forza sulle scale non è proprio assimilabile al concetto che hai testé espresso. Ma comunque.


Era per rendere con una scena ,che molti potevano aver visto, quello che intendevo.

In quella scena quei due stavano "litigando", non era uno stupro.

Trasportare la litigata su un altro piano, quello del sesso, non è così infrequente all'interno di una coppia, e, almeno per la mia esperienza, è anche funzionale, e devo dire che i segni ci rimanevano addosso per giorni. (Oddio, c'è da dire che durante il nostro ultimo anno io trovavo molto più funzionale imboccare la porta di casa alle prime avvisaglie, mentre lei se la cavava abbastanza bene nel lancio di oggetti contundenti )


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Col mio primo post non intendevo porre l'accento sulla violenza. Tutt'altro.
> Sono dell'opinione che quando le parole non bastano più o si passa ad un diverso tipo di comunicazione oppure si alza bandiera bianca.
> Per me, il sesso, è anche comunicazione.
> *Quante volte ci è capitato durante una litigata di essere zittiti, o zittire, con un bacio o con un abbraccio e magari continuare la "litigata" a letto.*
> ...


mai


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mai


...non sai che ti perdi...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ...non sai che ti perdi...


parto male è che proprio
non ho mai avute delle violente litigate...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Era per rendere con una scena ,che molti potevano aver visto, quello che intendevo.
> 
> *In quella scena quei due stavano "litigando", non era uno stupro.
> 
> *Trasportare la litigata su un altro piano, quello del sesso, non è così infrequente all'interno di una coppia, e, almeno per la mia esperienza, è anche funzionale, e devo dire che i segni ci rimanevano addosso per giorni. (Oddio, c'è da dire che durante il nostro ultimo anno io trovavo molto più funzionale imboccare la porta di casa alle prime avvisaglie, mentre lei se la cavava abbastanza bene nel lancio di oggetti contundenti )


In quella scena c'è lei che gode, ma è un film. Pure la cosa dei bambini lasciati a scuola è fatta apposta, come dire. Se tu scendi dalle scale dietro alla tua amante e la costringi (costringi, eh) con la forza ad aprire le natiche stai, effettivamente, stuprando qualcuno. Poi lì, su celluloide, lei è una signora di mezz'età che perde la testa per sto tizio al punto di lasciare i figli a scuola ed al punto di diventare laida tanto da provare piacere nell'essere, letteralmente, inculata a sangue. Ma, ripeto, è un film ed è un filo, ma un filo, portato all'eccesso. 
Poi sulle litigate risolte col sesso, ti parlo molto personalmente: non mi è mai successo di fare pace scopando. No. Affatto. Però parlo per me, per altri magari è diverso. Io funziono che non uso il sesso per chiudere un litigio, no. Poi siamo d'accordo che il sesso è una maniera di comunicare, ma non faccio e non farei sesso da incazzato o per farmi perdonare, o per qualche altra ragione inerente uno scazzo che, sempre per me, ha necessariamente altre vie per chiudersi o meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora glielo chiedo


se poi ti risponde di sì, che fai? Gli dici che era un sondaggio?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se poi ti risponde di sì, che fai? Gli dici che era un sondaggio?


semmai un test 

non so perchè, ma minerva mi fa pensare spesso alla favoletta della volpe e l'uva...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> semmai un test
> 
> non so perchè, ma minerva mi fa pensare spesso alla favoletta della volpe e l'uva...


sondaggio è più impersonale... entri a far parte di una statistica e COME TU BEN M'INSEGNI, le statistiche vanno un casino ultimamente


----------



## The Cheater (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sondaggio è più impersonale... entri a far parte di una statistica e COME TU BEN M'INSEGNI, le statistiche vanno un casino ultimamente


assolutamente si, confermo e sottoscrivo 

ma io puntavo proprio sulla personalità dell'inchiesta...quindi un test


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quella scena c'è lei che gode, ma è un film. Pure la cosa dei bambini lasciati a scuola è fatta apposta, come dire. Se tu scendi dalle scale dietro alla tua amante e la costringi (costringi, eh) con la forza ad aprire le natiche stai, effettivamente, stuprando qualcuno. Poi lì, su celluloide, lei è una signora di mezz'età che perde la testa per sto tizio al punto di lasciare i figli a scuola ed al punto di diventare laida tanto da provare piacere nell'essere, letteralmente, inculata a sangue. Ma, ripeto, è un film ed è un filo, ma un filo, portato all'eccesso.
> Poi sulle litigate risolte col sesso, ti parlo molto personalmente: non mi è mai successo di fare pace scopando. No. Affatto. Però parlo per me, per altri magari è diverso. *Io funziono che non uso il sesso per chiudere un litigio, no. Poi siamo d'accordo che il sesso è una maniera di comunicare, ma non faccio e non farei sesso da incazzato o per farmi perdonare, o per qualche altra ragione inerente uno scazzo che, sempre per me, ha necessariamente altre vie per chiudersi o meno*.


Idem :up:


----------



## Aleksander (4 Ottobre 2013)

Manca qualcosa nn so. Forse è ora di ricordare qualcosa a Bender.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

devo confessare che il fatto della sodomizzazione mi era sfuggito


----------



## Principessa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quella scena c'è lei che gode, ma è un film. Pure la cosa dei bambini lasciati a scuola è fatta apposta, come dire. Se tu scendi dalle scale dietro alla tua amante e la costringi (costringi, eh) con la forza ad aprire le natiche stai, effettivamente, stuprando qualcuno. Poi lì, su celluloide, lei è una signora di mezz'età che perde la testa per sto tizio al punto di lasciare i figli a scuola ed al punto di diventare laida tanto da provare piacere nell'essere, letteralmente, inculata a sangue. Ma, ripeto, è un film ed è un filo, ma un filo, portato all'eccesso.
> *Poi sulle litigate risolte col sesso, ti parlo molto personalmente: non mi è mai successo di fare pace scopando. No. Affatto. Però parlo per me, per altri magari è diverso. Io funziono che non uso il sesso per chiudere un litigio, no. *Poi siamo d'accordo che il sesso è una maniera di comunicare, ma non faccio e non farei sesso da incazzato o per farmi perdonare, o per qualche altra ragione inerente uno scazzo che, sempre per me, ha necessariamente altre vie per chiudersi o meno.


Anche H. la pensa come te. Quando litighiamo ha solo voglia di prendermi a parolacce.
Però a volte è capitato, siccome a me a volte mi è venuta voglia di essere presa, durante il litigio, che approfittando di un momento di silenzio gli sono saltata addosso e lui ci è stato...
E in quel momento non è sesso romantico, sicuramente...

Un uomo lo capisce, credo, quando la sua compagna ha voglia o no... anche se è lui a prendere l'iniziativa.

Io penso che se Bender avesse un approccio di questo tipo, potrebbe andargli anche bene, visto quanto è bisognosa di attenzioni la tipa, al punto da farsi umiliare dall'amante e da lui che accetta di essere cornuto.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> infatti l'intento era quello.   quando finisce anche il rispetto,non resta altro che la forza



Tuba aveva in mente il film, ok, chiarito.

Detto questo, la tizia di Bender l'ha mollato eoni fa, non ha alcuna voglia di essere neppure sfiorata da lui, gli fa schifo. E' una stronza approfittatrice, ma sostanzialmente lui la supplica di comportarsi così. Non so se io stessa riuscirei a trattare Bender con rispetto.

Quindi, l'ipotesi che lei gradisca il trattamento ipotizzato dal Tuba è molto remota.

Sono la prima ad apprezzare certi giochi a letto, quando l'amore li infarcisce in realtà di passione ma anche tenerezza e rispetto.
L'episodio immaginato da Tuba, *a mia prima sensazione*, era semplicemente il più immediato strumento di vendetta e dominio del maschio sulla donna.

Poi posso pure capire che la mia sensibilità sia stata sviata, ma quello era il significato del mio "no".
Una reazione istintiva e immediata a una scena di violenza. Avrò frainteso, ho espresso la mia opinione.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Col mio primo post non intendevo porre l'accento sulla violenza. Tutt'altro.
> Sono dell'opinione che quando le parole non bastano più o si passa ad un diverso tipo di comunicazione oppure si alza bandiera bianca.
> Per me, il sesso, è anche comunicazione.
> Quante volte ci è capitato durante una litigata di essere zittiti, o zittire, con un bacio o con un abbraccio e magari continuare la "litigata" a letto.
> ...



Non credo che tu sia un violento.
Nè tantomeno che tu inneggi alla violenza contro le donne, assolutamente.

Scritto così, quel post evocava una brutta immagine, a mio parere. Tutto qua.
Anche io ogni tanto scrivo cose che "vengono male", e non esprimono esattamente quello che intendevo.


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

se qualcuno è di genova possiamo incontrarci in stazione così gli dimostro che sono vero


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se qualcuno è di genova possiamo incontrarci in stazione così gli dimostro che sono vero


principe o brignole?


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> principe o brignole?


è uguale ci saranno al massimo 3km molte volte l'ho fatta a piedi
io ci metterei un oretta o poco più di treno, così potrei fare tutto in un pomeriggio senza che lei non si accorga che non ci sono


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

*questa sera lei  non c'è*

lei è andata fuori con le solite amiche è uscita nel primo pomeriggio e tornerà all'1 se và bene
io sono invitato da un amico che è solo e tra poco vado è il mio migliore amico forse ora che è passato un po di tempo e sono più lucido vuoterò il sacco


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

niente ho sentito ora il mio amico su skype e non può più pazienza ci parlerò un altra volta


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> niente ho sentito ora il mio amico su skype e non può più pazienza ci parlerò un altra volta


Bender ma hai 29 anni
che fai lavori?
Ti sei preso una laurea?

Senti Genova per me è troppo lontana...
Ma non hai qualche passione od hobby?

Amiche non ne hai?


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bender ma hai 29 anni
> che fai lavori?
> Ti sei preso una laurea?
> 
> ...


a novembre ne compio 30, niente laurea ora non ho un lavoro hobby mi piace camminare molto sia in città che per i boschi e a volte intaglio il legno poi va bè leggo come tutti.
ho detto genova perché era vicino ed essendo una grande città era probabile trovare qualcuno che fosse di li,  una volta che qualcuno mi incontrerà poi basterà quello per dimostrarvi che non è una presa in giro


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è uguale ci saranno al massimo 3km molte volte l'ho fatta a piedi
> io ci metterei un oretta o poco più di treno, così potrei fare tutto in un pomeriggio senza che lei non si accorga che non ci sono


E fu così che il piccolo Bender divenne un uomo e la zia Minni imboccò la strada della perdizione.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> a novembre ne compio 30, niente laurea ora non ho un lavoro hobby mi piace camminare molto sia in città che per i boschi e a volte intaglio il legno poi va bè leggo come tutti.
> ho detto genova perché era vicino ed essendo una grande città era probabile trovare qualcuno che fosse di li,  una volta che qualcuno mi incontrerà poi basterà quello per dimostrarvi che non è una presa in giro


Quindi lavora solo lei no?
Come fate a mantenervi?
Tu hai troppo tempo libero per pensare e non ti fa bene.
Ma mi spieghi che cosa ti fa stare male?


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi lavora solo lei no?
> Come fate a mantenervi?
> Tu hai troppo tempo libero per pensare e non ti fa bene.
> Ma mi spieghi che cosa ti fa stare male?


mi vergogno a dirlo ma la casa con tutte le spese sono pagate dai mie genitori, io qualche risparmio c'è l'ho,
lei ha sempre provveduto alla spesa


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi vergogno a dirlo ma la casa con tutte le spese sono pagate dai mie genitori, io qualche risparmio c'è l'ho,
> lei ha sempre provveduto alla spesa


Non ti vergognare.
Lei comunque a quanto ho capito è legata a vincoli di necessità no?
Se se ne va dove va?


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti vergognare.
> Lei comunque a quanto ho capito è legata a vincoli di necessità no?
> Se se ne va dove va?


alla peggio tornerebbe a casa da sua mamma, ma in questi giorni ha provato e non ci si trova più è normale è da 2 anni che conviviamo e poi sua madre non è tranquilla vista la separazione dopo 30 anni di matrimonio.
temo più che altro che questa situazione vada avanti per chissà quanto perché lei non vuole essere troppo pressante con lui perché già 2 volte l'ha trattata male dicendole che era disgustato dai suoi comportamenti immaturi. perché lui è l'umo perfetto però ha un lato oscuro visto che è perennemente infelice e sotto spicofarmaci


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> alla peggio tornerebbe a casa da sua mamma, ma in questi giorni ha provato e non ci si trova più è normale è da 2 anni che conviviamo e poi sua madre non è tranquilla vista la separazione dopo 30 anni di matrimonio.
> temo più che altro che questa situazione vada avanti per chissà quanto perché lei non vuole essere troppo pressante con lui perché già 2 volte l'ha trattata male dicendole che era disgustato dai suoi comportamenti immaturi. perché lui è l'umo perfetto però ha un lato oscuro visto che è perennemente infelice e sotto spicofarmaci


Ma dai quale uomo perfetto...
Insomma si è infigata di sto qua..


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai quale uomo perfetto...
> Insomma si è infigata di sto qua..


ora capisco infigardo:sonar:


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai quale uomo perfetto...
> Insomma si è infigata di sto qua..


questo qui ha tipo 3 lavori come minimo, insegna all'università fa il Ghostwriter e scrive anche per riviste, poi suona vari strumenti compone musica fa pugilato anche se dal fisico non si direbbe è molto bello e lo dicono le centinaia di ragazze che gli lasciano i cuoricini in bacheca, e poi in estate gira il mondo londra dublino, san francisco  ecc ha una villetta con giardino un bmw e un Harley mettici che ha solo 28 anni e sembra un personaggio di un film americano e in tutto questo lui è triste e depresso forse lo dice per attirare più persone


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> questo qui ha tipo 3 lavori come minimo, insegna all'università fa il Ghostwriter e scrive anche per riviste, poi suona vari strumenti compone musica fa pugilato anche se dal fisico non si direbbe è molto bello e lo dicono le centinaia di ragazze che gli lasciano i cuoricini in bacheca, e poi in estate gira il mondo londra dublino, san francisco  ecc ha una villetta con giardino un bmw e un Harley mettici che ha solo 28 anni e sembra un personaggio di un film americano e in tutto questo lui è triste e depresso forse lo dice per attirare più persone


o in alternativa questo tipo spara emerite cazzate :mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> o in alternativa questo tipo spara emerite cazzate :mrgreen:


ed è sostenuto da centinaia di amici e ha anche il suo nome su alcuni articoli di giornale più tutte le foto di casa sua,in più fa il falso modesto, perché dice di non essere bello ma posta una sua foto a settimana alcune in bianco e nero o in pose strane e chiede opinioni


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ed è sostenuto da centinaia di amici e ha anche il suo nome su alcuni articoli di giornale più tutte le foto di casa sua,in più fa il falso modesto, perché dice di non essere bello ma posta una sua foto a settimana alcune in bianco e nero o in pose strane e chiede opinioni


Un truffatore di razza quindi ??? Bella gatta da pelare


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un truffatore di razza quindi ??? Bella gatta da pelare


anche io pensavo fosse così perché è la via più facile, ma pare tutto vero perché se no anche tutti i suoi amici lo sosterebbero?
comunque gli ha detto cose un po inquietanti e lei non ha battuto ciglio
del tipo che era fidanzato ma non era proprio una fidanzata oppure che non sa esattamente con quante sia stato 
o che quando và a londra si vede con una sua ex che è una modella e vanno a letto assieme e lui sa che lei soffre perché vorrebbe di più ma a lui non importa e non obbliga nessuno


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> anche io pensavo fosse così perché è la via più facile, ma pare tutto vero perché se no anche tutti i suoi amici lo sosterebbero?
> comunque gli ha detto cose un po inquietanti e lei non ha battuto ciglio
> del tipo che era fidanzato ma non era proprio una fidanzata oppure che non sa esattamente con quante sia stato
> o che quando và a londra si vede con una sua ex che è una modella e vanno a letto assieme e lui sa che lei soffre perché vorrebbe di più ma a lui non importa e non obbliga nessuno


Ma i truffatori di razza fanno fessa un sacco di gente ...sa...che credi? :mrgreen: Se no sarebbero miserelli :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bender (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma i truffatori di razza fanno fessa un sacco di gente ...sa...che credi? :mrgreen: Se no sarebbero miserelli :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma a che scopo? se era per illuderla e poi portarla a letto si sarebbe fatto trovare nel week end visto che è andata lei nella sua città e poi cos'ha fatto ha detto a 10 persone di reggergli il gioco? e questi sono così amici che si prestano, no io credo che sia davvero così ma che non si voglia legare a nessuno e che gli piaccia essere messo su un piedistallo da tutti. nelle chat con lei  gli chiedeva cosa sapevo e quando lei gli ha detto che ho letto tutto gli ha chiesto insistentemente cosa avevo detto di lui come stavo lei non aveva voglia di parlare di mè così cambia discorso e dopo poche frasi lui gli dice che deve andare


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma a che scopo? se era per illuderla e poi portarla a letto si sarebbe fatto trovare nel week end visto che è andata lei nella sua città e poi cos'ha fatto ha detto a 10 persone di reggergli il gioco? e questi sono così amici che si prestano, no io credo che sia davvero così ma che non si voglia legare a nessuno e che gli piaccia essere messo su un piedistallo da tutti. nelle chat con lei  gli chiedeva cosa sapevo e quando lei gli ha detto che ho letto tutto gli ha chiesto insistentemente cosa avevo detto di lui come stavo lei non aveva voglia di parlare di mè così cambia discorso e dopo poche frasi lui gli dice che deve andare


C'ha un ego enorme sto tizio ...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'ha un ego enorme sto tizio ...


Ma la mia domanda è
Che cosa ha di speciale la ragazza di Bender perchè sto tipo la possa degnare di attenzione...no?

Esempio
Io non vado in cerca di watusse, ma solo di donne mignon così al loro fianco mi sento un gigante no?

mettiamo che una Minerva mi corteggi le dico...ah non vai bene per me...sei troppo alta, troppo vecchia, troppo bella, troppo superbeta...e il troppo stroppia no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> questo qui ha tipo 3 lavori come minimo, insegna all'università fa il Ghostwriter e scrive anche per riviste, poi suona vari strumenti compone musica fa pugilato anche se dal fisico non si direbbe è molto bello e lo dicono le centinaia di ragazze che gli lasciano i cuoricini in bacheca, e poi in estate gira il mondo londra dublino, san francisco  ecc ha una villetta con giardino un bmw e un Harley mettici che ha solo 28 anni e sembra un personaggio di un film americano e in tutto questo lui è triste e depresso forse lo dice per attirare più persone


Insomma tu pensi che questo qui possa offrire alla tua ragazza tutto quello che tu non puoi No?
Ma da come la metti lui si farà la tua ragazza e poi la scaricherà no?
Magari sarà la tua ragazza che ne esce con cuoricino rotto no?


----------



## Aleksander (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ma a che scopo? se era per illuderla e poi portarla a letto si sarebbe fatto trovare nel week end visto che è andata lei nella sua città e poi cos'ha fatto ha detto a 10 persone di reggergli il gioco? e questi sono così amici che si prestano, no io credo che sia davvero così ma che non si voglia legare a nessuno e che gli piaccia essere messo su un piedistallo da tutti. nelle chat con lei  gli chiedeva cosa sapevo e quando lei gli ha detto che ho letto tutto gli ha chiesto insistentemente cosa avevo detto di lui come stavo lei non aveva voglia di parlare di mè così cambia discorso e dopo poche frasi lui gli dice che deve andare


Caxxo bender è la 3 vt. 
Le: donna
Gli: uomo.

Non ti si puo leggere. Per cortesia.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Caxxo bender è la 3 vt.
> Le: donna
> Gli: uomo.
> 
> Non ti si puo leggere. Per cortesia.


Beh sono ben altri i contenuti che non si possono leggere qui dentro.
Se permetti.
Ognuno qui dentro scrive come riesce e come può.
Va bene?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Caxxo bender è la 3 vt.
> Le: donna
> Gli: uomo.
> 
> Non ti si puo leggere. Per cortesia.


Cazzo si scrive con due zeta.
E si dice pene.
Cosa vuol dire 3 vt?
Eh...pensi di usare il cellulare eh?

Non ti si può leggere. Per cortesia.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cazzo si scrive con due zeta.
> E si dice pene.
> Cosa vuol dire 3 vt?
> Eh...pensi di usare il cellulare eh?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:Adottami ti prego.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Adottami ti prego.


Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Un forum di asini no?
Ma pieno di buoi che danno a loro del cornuto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anzi no pieno di buoi che danno a ILLI del cornuto no?
O meglio dire ad essi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica...
> Un forum di asini no?
> Ma pieno di buoi che danno a loro del cornuto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Lo sai che sono sempre pronti a dargli addosso...
Talmente presi a guardare I suoi errori che non vedono I loro....come avvoltoi sulle carcasse....


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lo sai che sono sempre pronti a dargli addosso...
> Talmente presi a guardare I suoi errori che non vedono I loro....come avvoltoi sulle carcasse....


Ma si un mondo di perfetti che guardano le travi negli occhi altrui...
Che imparino qualche volta a guardare la pagliuzza che è nel loro no?

Poi perfino il papa...sai oggi parlavamo al telefono per il suo onomastico mi diceva...
Conte XD misericordia eh?
Prima di parlar male di qualcuno mordersi la lingua...

E io a lui...santo padre...oramai non ho più denti per mordermi...

E lui...ti prego conte misericordia...


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mia domanda è
> Che cosa ha di speciale la ragazza di Bender perchè sto tipo la possa degnare di attenzione...no?
> 
> Esempio
> ...


hanno molte cose in comune, a mè a volte sembra però che lui sia felice del fatto che sta sfasciando una storia che dura da così tanto , perchè gli ha detto più volte di cacciarmi di casa di eliminarmi dalla sua vita e poi gli chiede come reagisco e cosa dico di lui e quando lei non gli risponde la taglia


----------



## Tubarao (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> questo qui ha tipo 3 lavori come minimo, insegna all'università fa il Ghostwriter e scrive anche per riviste, poi suona vari strumenti compone musica fa pugilato anche se dal fisico non si direbbe è molto bello e lo dicono le centinaia di ragazze che gli lasciano i cuoricini in bacheca, e poi in estate gira il mondo londra dublino, san francisco  ecc ha una villetta con giardino un bmw e un Harley mettici che ha solo 28 anni e sembra un personaggio di un film americano e in tutto questo lui è triste e depresso forse lo dice per attirare più persone


Manuel Fantoni 

[video=youtube;OwyN30pIRko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwyN30pIRko[/video]


Bender, guarda che poi alla fine si scopre che si chiamava Cesare Cuticchia.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si un mondo di perfetti che guardano le travi negli occhi altrui...
> Che imparino qualche volta a guardare la pagliuzza che è nel loro no?
> 
> Poi perfino il papa...sai oggi parlavamo al telefono per il suo onomastico mi diceva...
> ...


Perche parlavi col papa? Io pure voglio parlarci....


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è uguale ci saranno al massimo 3km molte volte l'ho fatta a piedi
> io ci metterei un oretta o poco più di treno, così potrei fare tutto in un pomeriggio senza che lei non si accorga che non ci sono


Io sono vicino a Genova è anche la città preferita dala mia ex che non riesco a levarmi dalla testa ma che non voglio più sentire per non trovarmi in brutte situazioni. Vorrei conoscerti ho vissuto tanti anni in Liguria a Loano


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ed è sostenuto da centinaia di amici e ha anche il suo nome su alcuni articoli di giornale più tutte le foto di casa sua,in più fa il falso modesto, perché dice di non essere bello ma posta una sua foto a settimana alcune in bianco e nero o in pose strane e chiede opinioni


 basta sei un fake o ti fai beccare a Genova ??


----------



## devastata (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> hanno molte cose in comune, a mè a volte sembra però che lui sia felice del fatto che sta sfasciando una storia che dura da così tanto , perchè gli ha detto più volte di cacciarmi di casa di eliminarmi dalla sua vita e poi gli chiede come reagisco e cosa dico di lui e quando lei non gli risponde la taglia


Bender, scusami ma se lui e' inqualificabile, sempre sia vero quelli che lei inspiegabiilmente ti racconta delle sue perversioni, lei si dimostra di una insensibilita' che gia' da sola ti dovrebbe indurre a farla allontanare.

Inoltre la casa e' dei tuoi se c'e' una che deve andarsene e' lei.

Con contorni diversi ho la figlia piu' grande che non riesce a staccarsi da un verme che la tratta male e la sfrutta per comodita' quindi un po' la situazione la capisco ma ci deve essere un limite alla sopportazione.

Sei giovane devi riscattarti innanzitutto trovandoti velocemente un lavoro e da li potranno nascere occasioni di riscattto.

Invece di pensare a quelle due carognr pensa sl tuo futuro.

A meno che tu disponga di un eredita' enorme che farai quando resterai solo solo?


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> hanno molte cose in comune, a mè a volte sembra però che lui sia felice del fatto che sta sfasciando una storia che dura da così tanto , perchè gli ha detto più volte di cacciarmi di casa di eliminarmi dalla sua vita e poi gli chiede come reagisco e cosa dico di lui e quando lei non gli risponde la taglia


Buon sabato grandissimo coglione!


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si un mondo di perfetti che guardano le travi negli occhi altrui...
> Che imparino qualche volta a guardare la pagliuzza che è nel loro no?
> 
> Poi perfino il papa...sai oggi parlavamo al telefono per il suo onomastico mi diceva...
> ...


Se uno non ti conoscesse penserebbe pure ad un utente credibile....!Magnifichi,pontifichi,sembra di leggere una brava persona,invece sei tutto quello che una persona per bene non deve essere.:up:Il difensore dei deboli,tranne che poi una volta difesi, ti approfitti di loro,ma questo è solo un dettaglio trascurabile vero?:mrgreen:


----------



## Aleksander (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ma si infatti guarda. Va bene un po di nonnismo, va bene il noviziato, lo capisco. Ma attaccare cosi perché mi son permesso di riproporre  un consiglio a bender che nn puo che esserGLI utile nella vita, mi sembra un controsenso. Specie quando in 160 pagg ne abbiamo lette di ogni, dal coglione alla sodomia per la zoccola della sua 'donna'.
Come intelligentemente aveva già sottolineato qualcuno, parlare un italiano corretto lo aiutera quando approccera o sara approcciato da una nuova donzella; e speriamo capiti il prima possibile. Su questo credo saremo tutti in accordo.
Per quanto mi riguarda se mi capitasse durante il corteggiamento di sentire frasi tipo scendi il cane che lo piscio, addio libido e tutto il resto.
Resta il fatto che puo scrivere come vuole. In effetti ha problemi piu urgenti ora, ma per lo sforzo che richiede...


Pene.


Mi scuso di eventuali errori ma sono con il cellulare.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Ma si infatti guarda. Va bene un po di nonnismo, va bene il noviziato, lo capisco. Ma attaccare cosi perché mi son permesso di riproporre  un consiglio a bender che nn puo che esserGLI utile nella vita, mi sembra un controsenso. Specie quando in 160 pagg ne abbiamo lette di ogni, dal coglione alla sodomia per la zoccola della sua 'donna'.
> Come intelligentemente aveva già sottolineato qualcuno, *parlare un italiano corretto lo aiutera quando approccera o sara approcciato da una nuova donzella; e speriamo capiti il prima possibile. Su questo credo saremo tutti in accordo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda se mi capitasse durante il corteggiamento di sentire frasi tipo scendi il cane che lo piscio, addio libido e tutto il resto.*
> Resta il fatto che puo scrivere come vuole. In effetti ha problemi piu urgenti ora, ma per lo sforzo che richiede...
> ...


Credevo fossi stata l'unica a rimarcare la scrittura di Bender. Concordo con l'addio alla libido e tutto il resto :smile:.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Aleksander ha detto:


> Ma si infatti guarda. Va bene un po di nonnismo, va bene il noviziato, lo capisco. Ma attaccare cosi perché mi son permesso di riproporre  un consiglio a bender che nn puo che esserGLI utile nella vita, mi sembra un controsenso. Specie quando in 160 pagg ne abbiamo lette di ogni, dal coglione alla sodomia per la zoccola della sua 'donna'.
> Come intelligentemente aveva già sottolineato qualcuno, parlare un italiano corretto lo aiutera quando approccera o sara approcciato da una nuova donzella; e speriamo capiti il prima possibile. Su questo credo saremo tutti in accordo.
> Per quanto mi riguarda se mi capitasse durante il corteggiamento di sentire frasi tipo scendi il cane che lo piscio, addio libido e tutto il resto.
> Resta il fatto che puo scrivere come vuole. In effetti ha problemi piu urgenti ora, ma per lo sforzo che richiede...
> ...


Ma perchè dai per scontato che tutte le persone che scrivono qui dentro sappiano postare in un italiano corretto?


----------



## Spider (5 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Credevo fossi stata l'unica a rimarcare la scrittura di Bender. Concordo con l'addio alla libido e tutto il resto :smile:.


non ti preuccupare stai in buona compagnia... 

come dire che nessuno potrebbe innamorarsi di Forrest gump...

capisco la libido...ma deve essere bella contorta stà libido... per affogare tutto il resto.
...e poi cosa c'entra?
nessuno vi sta chiedendo di innamoravi di Bender...semmai esprimete un 'opinione sulla sua personale storia,
 se ne avete, altrimenti state zitte che è meglio...e ne guadagna pure la libido...almeno quella che vi è rimasta.


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2013)

*anche questa sera solo fino a tardi*

oggi verso le 19 mi dice che le sue amiche LE hanno chiesto di uscire, io mi ricordo che c'è da fare la spesa, ( faccio sempre molto presto massimo 30 minuti) parto e le chiedo a che ora deve uscire mi dice un generico dopo cena, non faccio in tempo a tornare che lei è li che sta per uscire di casa perché le hanno detto se mangiavano assieme, ci rimango male già da prima ma ora è anche peggio, la accompagno in macchina dalle sue amiche e poi percorro tutta la città a piedi per 45 minuti per tornare a casa, questo un po mi rilassa e mi fa smettere di pensare, ora porto fuori il cane un altra mezzoretta e poi aspetterò fino alle 2 o oltre dipende quando torna


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2013)

*poi leggo questo in tempo reale e mi sento propio " BENE"*

Tu mi riempi l’anima. Io non conosco le parole giuste, non conosco la poesia adatta, non riesco a trovare la canzone perfetta per dirti quanto ci tengo, quanto vorrei farti sorridere, quanto vorrei conoscerti meglio, quanto vorrei passare la notte con te… Tu sei finito giù giù in fondo...e riaffiori sempre nelle pagine di un libro, nelle note di una canzone, in un sogno. Come questa notte. Adoro sognarti. E’ come arrivare vicino a te, così vicino da sentire il tuo calore, mi sveglio nel tuo abbraccio e la distanza non esiste


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Tu mi riempi l’anima. Io non conosco le parole giuste, non conosco la poesia adatta, non riesco a trovare la canzone perfetta per dirti quanto ci tengo, quanto vorrei farti sorridere, quanto vorrei conoscerti meglio, quanto vorrei passare la notte con te… Tu sei finito giù giù in fondo...e riaffiori sempre nelle pagine di un libro, nelle note di una canzone, in un sogno. Come questa notte. Adoro sognarti. E’ come arrivare vicino a te, così vicino da sentire il tuo calore, mi sveglio nel tuo abbraccio e la distanza non esiste


Questo è un periodo difficile, ma ci sono persone straordinarie che mi stanno vicino, che mi sopportano e mi aiutano e io ne sono veramente grata. C'è chi mi porta fuori e mi fa morire dal ridere, c'è chi, come una sorella maggiore, mi regala i suoi consigli, ci sono altre che mi ascoltano tutti i giorni e non mi giudicano, c'è chi mi ha fatto capire quanto tiene a me con un solo sguardo, c'è chi mi riempie di dolcezza e non mi sembra vero che esista. Non voglio fare nomi, voi sapete e vi voglio bene


----------



## Bender (5 Ottobre 2013)

*la verità unica e sola?*

ora secondo voi è questa tutta la verità? la sola e unica e con mè si comporta diversamente volutamente? oppure anche questa lo è solo in parte una verità? non so più cosa pensare, vorrei solo sapere esattamente come si sente lei ,ma è impossibile capirlo, anche dopo che ho giocato a carte scoperte ora ha cambiato account di fb ma c'è l'ho nuovamente


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Questo è un periodo difficile, ma ci sono persone straordinarie che mi stanno vicino, che mi sopportano e mi aiutano e io ne sono veramente grata. C'è chi mi porta fuori e mi fa morire dal ridere, c'è chi, come una sorella maggiore, mi regala i suoi consigli, ci sono altre che mi ascoltano tutti i giorni e non mi giudicano, c'è chi mi ha fatto capire quanto tiene a me con un solo sguardo, c'è chi mi riempie di dolcezza e non mi sembra vero che esista. Non voglio fare nomi, voi sapete e vi voglio bene


Ciao Bender,

anche se è un periodo molto difficile per te,
mi fa piacere leggere questo post ...
mi fa piacere, che tu non stia solo ... 

sfogati ... tu ne sei capace, ed è anche una forza, 
saperlo fare ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender,
> 
> anche se è un periodo molto difficile per te,
> mi fa piacere leggere questo post ...
> ...



Credo che sia quello che la sua ex scrive nella propria bacheca di facebook...


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora secondo voi è questa tutta la verità? la sola e unica e con mè si comporta diversamente volutamente? oppure anche questa lo è solo in parte una verità? non so più cosa pensare, vorrei solo sapere esattamente come si sente lei ,ma è impossibile capirlo, anche dopo che ho giocato a carte scoperte ora ha cambiato account di fb ma c'è l'ho nuovamente



In che senso con te si comporta diversamente?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ora secondo voi è questa tutta la verità? la sola e unica e con mè si comporta diversamente volutamente? oppure anche questa lo è solo in parte una verità? non so più cosa pensare, vorrei solo sapere esattamente come si sente lei ,ma è impossibile capirlo, anche dopo che ho giocato a carte scoperte ora ha cambiato account di fb ma c'è l'ho nuovamente


Perché dovrebbe mentire quando dice che si sente attratta da un altro e che per te non prova più i sentimenti di un tempo?


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che sia quello che la sua ex scrive nella propria bacheca di facebook...



Ciao 

ok ... capito male ...

scusa Bender ... 

sta tutto scritto lì ... 

sienne


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ho l'impressione che la vostra sia una storia di comodo dove tu, Bender, la tiri per le lunghe perché troppo pigro per trovarti una nuova storia e lei, troppo prigra, per trovarsi un'altra casa.


----------



## Flavia (5 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che la vostra sia una storia di comodo dove tu, Bender, la tiri per le lunghe perché troppo pigro per trovarti una nuova storia e lei, troppo prigra, per trovarsi un'altra casa.


ma Quizz!!!
concordo che per Lei
sia una situazione di comodo
ma per lui non credo proprio
dagli il tempo di raccogliere
i cocci, e rimettersi in sesto
ciascuno di noi, ha i suoi tempi
iniziare una nuova storia, 
in questo momento secondo me
significa che quasi sicuramente
una terza persona potrebbe stare male


----------



## nate (5 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma Quizz!!!
> concordo che per Lei
> sia una situazione di comodo
> ma per lui non credo proprio
> ...


Per me Bender ha più ora come ora bisogno di un amicoe deve prendersi i suoi spazi per riflettere


----------



## Flavia (5 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Per me Bender ha più ora come ora bisogno di un amicoe deve prendersi i suoi spazi per riflettere


si:smile:


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> Questo è un periodo difficile, ma ci sono persone straordinarie che mi stanno vicino, che mi sopportano e mi aiutano e io ne sono veramente grata. C'è chi mi porta fuori e mi fa morire dal ridere, c'è chi, come una sorella maggiore, mi regala i suoi consigli, ci sono altre che mi ascoltano tutti i giorni e non mi giudicano, c'è chi mi ha fatto capire quanto tiene a me con un solo sguardo, c'è chi mi riempie di dolcezza e non mi sembra vero che esista. Non voglio fare nomi, voi sapete e vi voglio bene


Buona domenica!Non si elemosinano sentimenti di nessuna natura!Sei come sempre patetico!


----------



## perplesso (6 Ottobre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho l'impressione che la vostra sia una storia di comodo dove tu, Bender, la tiri per le lunghe perché troppo pigro per trovarti una nuova storia e lei, troppo prigra, per trovarsi un'altra casa.


solo l'impressione?


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo l'impressione?


Ciao

da parte di lei, quasi sicura.

ma dalla parte di Bender, non credo ... 

sienne


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non ti preuccupare stai in buona compagnia...
> 
> come dire che nessuno potrebbe innamorarsi di Forrest gump...
> 
> ...


Urca ma stai sempre incazzoso Spider, mi spiace. Opinioni sulla storia di Bender ne ho espresse già troppe. Stai zitta non me lo dice nessuno tesoro


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> solo l'impressione?


si fa per dire


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno coglionazzo!Oggi è lunedì che giornata ti aspetta?porti fuori il cane,la solita pippetta sotto le coperte,sveglia alle 12,poi inizi a scassare il cazzo alla tua ex,poi tanta tv,uomini e donne,la vita in diretta,telefonata alla mammina per farti dare la paghetta,poi prepari la cena e quando la tua ex tornerà con i glutei fratturati,gli farai anche un bidè rigenerante,poi altra pippetta sulla tazza del cesso e a ninna con il tuo pupazzetto preferito chiamato"Coglionolo"!Buona giornata!


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro*

tu questo bender lo conosci benissimo.

quanti bender ci saranno sulla terra? non parlo di coglionazzi, di quelli già uno è troppo, ma di tipologia Benderiana.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sottotitolo del thread:
My wife fucking with a 10 inch cock white pimp.

Non prenderlo come un biasimo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglionazzo!Oggi è lunedì che giornata ti aspetta?porti fuori il cane,la solita pippetta sotto le coperte,sveglia alle 12,poi inizi a scassare il cazzo alla tua ex,poi tanta tv,uomini e donne,la vita in diretta,telefonata alla mammina per farti dare la paghetta,poi prepari la cena e quando la tua ex tornerà con i glutei fratturati,gli farai anche un bidè rigenerante,poi altra pippetta sulla tazza del cesso e a ninna con il tuo pupazzetto preferito chiamato"Coglionolo"!Buona giornata!


Che ipocrita... Io ci farei la firma. Tutta invidia la tua.


----------



## Simy (7 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglionazzo!Oggi è lunedì che giornata ti aspetta?porti fuori il cane,la solita pippetta sotto le coperte,sveglia alle 12,poi inizi a scassare il cazzo alla tua ex,poi tanta tv,uomini e donne,la vita in diretta,telefonata alla mammina per farti dare la paghetta,poi prepari la cena e quando la tua ex tornerà con i glutei fratturati,gli farai anche un bidè rigenerante,poi altra pippetta sulla tazza del cesso e a ninna con il tuo pupazzetto preferito chiamato"Coglionolo"!Buona giornata!


Coglionolo è meraviglioso :risata:


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che ipocrita... Io ci farei la firma. Tutta invidia la tua.


Si,ci metterei la firma se fossi consapevole!Bender è inconsapevolmente un coglione.Io vorrei vivere come lui approfittando dei vantaggi di essere un coglione....!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere  fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere  fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!


Sono assolutamente d'accordo!!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!


giornata pienotta.... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Certo*



Anais ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo!!


Certo io scrivo sempre cose sensatissime,sconvenienti ma giuste.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> giornata pienotta.... :mrgreen:


Gas questo è solo l'inizio.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas questo è solo l'inizio.


per cui mi fai capire che ogni mattina troverà il menù della giornata redatto da te :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> per cui mi fai capire che ogni mattina troverà il menù della giornata redatto da te :rotfl::rotfl:


Forse.Il coglionazzo deve svegliarsi e se vuole trovare un minimo di dignità,deve assolutamente fare SOLO  quello che dico io!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Forse.Il coglionazzo deve svegliarsi e se vuole trovare un minimo di dignità,deve assolutamente fare SOLO quello che dico io!


dovrebbe alla fine esserti grato
essere guidato dal prof in persona.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dovrebbe alla fine esserti grato
> essere guidato dal prof in persona.....


Ma manco per il cazzo caro mio.Se dovessi stare dietro ad ogni coglionazzo qui dentro non avrei più tempo per vivere la mia vita.No,io posso indicargli la strada verso la normalità,poi ci pensererà qualcuno di voi,la simy,tu,lui,ultimo,insomma non il conte che quello è ancora più coglionazzo!


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo caro mio.Se dovessi stare dietro ad ogni coglionazzo qui dentro non avrei più tempo per vivere la mia vita.No,io posso indicargli la strada verso la normalità,poi ci pensererà qualcuno di voi,la simy,tu,lui,ultimo,insomma non il conte che quello è ancora più coglionazzo!


dai.. rido davanti al monitor :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> dai.. rido davanti al monitor :rotfl::rotfl:


Ridi?se fossi nella condizione di bender rideresti?Purtroppo sto coglionazzo va preso seriamente con una terapia d'urto.Deve affidarsi a me in tutto e per tutto,poi superato l'impatto iniziale ve ne prenderete cura voi,o altri cazzi più importanti da fare.


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo io scrivo sempre cose sensatissime,sconvenienti ma giuste.


Diciamo che spesso sei esagerato.
Ma tante'. Il consiglio di cambiare serratura e depositare borse e borsoni fuori dalla porta, con tanto di bigliettino, lo trovo perfetto.
E liberatorio.
E aiuterebbe Bender a rinfrancarsi un po'.
Tanto lei sa dove andare a stare.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ridi?se fossi nella condizione di bender rideresti?Purtroppo sto coglionazzo va preso seriamente con una terapia d'urto.Deve affidarsi a me in tutto e per tutto,poi superato l'impatto iniziale ve ne prenderete cura voi,o altri cazzi più importanti da fare.


sottomettilo......


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Diciamo che spesso sei esagerato.
> Ma tante'. Il consiglio di cambiare serratura e depositare borse e borsoni fuori dalla porta, con tanto di bigliettino, lo trovo perfetto.
> E liberatorio.
> E aiuterebbe Bender a rinfrancarsi un po'.
> Tanto lei sa dove andare a stare.


Esagerato?Non mi conosci bene....sono solo pragmatico e un gran conoscitore di dinamiche di vita.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sottomettilo......


Sottometterlo?questo già vive a 90gradi che devo sottomettere?


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo caro mio.Se dovessi stare dietro ad ogni coglionazzo qui dentro non avrei più tempo per vivere la mia vita.No,io posso indicargli la strada verso la normalità,poi ci pensererà qualcuno di voi,la simy,tu,lui,ultimo,insomma non il conte che quello è ancora più coglionazzo!


io passo...


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io passo...


Ecco passa da me...!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco passa da me...!


quando vuoi :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quando vuoi :inlove:


... di là sta broccolando Miss... e lei gli dà corda. Non dire che te l'ho detto però.


----------



## gas (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... di là sta broccolando Miss... e lei gli dà corda. Non dire che te l'ho detto però.


SPIONA


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... di là sta broccolando Miss... e lei gli dà corda. Non dire che te l'ho detto però.


é il contrario...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... di là sta broccolando Miss... e lei gli dà corda. Non dire che te l'ho detto però.


visto


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> SPIONA



è amica mia :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il contrario...!:mrgreen:


...dicono tutti così.:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è amica mia :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Simy io sono giorni che scrivo poco i i miei 3 uomini si sono già dimenticati di me
Inutile incazzarsi, sono tutti uguali


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> é il contrario...!:mrgreen:


CONFERMO. :up:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> i i miei *3 *uomini



cosa pretendi, non siamo dei pupi. 1 sarebbe bastevole. è colpa tua.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cosa pretendi, non siamo dei pupi. 1 sarebbe bastevole. è colpa tua.


Volevo vedere chi dei 3 rispondeva per primo

Ma tu mica fai parte dei 3


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Volevo vedere chi dei 3 rispondeva per primo
> 
> Ma tu mica fai parte dei 3


E io?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E io?


Tu sei fuori classifica
Con te c'è un rapporto che va oltre il banale sesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sei fuori classifica
> Con te c'è un rapporto che va oltre il banale sesso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si io vado come sempre a pippe...chiamiamolo sesso.....!Fortuna è arrivata miss!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Si io vado come sempre a pippe*...chiamiamolo sesso.....!Fortuna è arrivata miss!


Scelta tua....
Ti fai influenzare dalla stima per il Prof


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Scelta tua....
> Ti fai influenzare dalla stima per il Prof


Non mi faccio influenzare ho rispetto per un mio collega.Solo lui può capire!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Volevo vedere chi dei 3 rispondeva per primo
> 
> Ma tu mica fai parte dei 3


e quindi siamo in?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e quindi siamo in?


Sono in 3
Non capisco perchè continui ad inserirti





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi faccio influenzare ho rispetto per un mio collega.Solo lui può capire!


Ho capito, ma perchè ci devo smenare io?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfie*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma perchè ci devo smenare io?


Perchè sono un uomo di principio.Fra il tuo bel culo e il rispetto per un collega preferisco il rispetto del collega.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè sono un uomo di principio.Fra il tuo bel culo e il rispetto per un collega preferisco il rispetto del collega.



Ammirevole:smile:



Nel frattempo la mia autostima ha avuto un tracollo
:nuke:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ammirevole:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho scritto che hai un bel culo....che altro vuoi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto che hai un bel culo....che altro vuoi?


1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12......................................................1.000.000, 1.000.001

Continuo a contare così penso a una risposta più adatta di quella che ti avrei dato di getto


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12......................................................1.000.000, 1.000.001
> 
> Continuo a contare così penso a una risposta più adatta di quella che ti avrei dato di getto


Ma tu puoi scrivermi ogni cosa,anzi ti prego,non farti proprio scrupoli.Sono serio!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12......................................................1.000.000, 1.000.001
> 
> Continuo a contare così penso a una risposta più adatta di quella che ti avrei dato di getto




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

*esimio professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere  fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!


se soltanto Bender decidesse di trovarsi un lavoro potremmo tutti ubriacarci felici di aver salvato la vita ad un povero disadattato.

tutto il resto lo inserirei nel capitolo dei sogni

a proposito di capitoli,posso sollecitare le dottoresse Matraini e Sbriciolata per l'invio di prefazione e postfazione del nostro prossimo libro?

ah mi sono preso la libertà di promettere a Farfalla,Simy e Viola di Mare di decidere il titolo del libro.

peraltro pensavo anche di aggiungere un paio di capitoli dedicati al caso del nostro Bender......


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Esimio*



perplesso ha detto:


> se soltanto Bender decidesse di trovarsi un lavoro potremmo tutti ubriacarci felici di aver salvato la vita ad un povero disadattato.
> 
> tutto il resto lo inserirei nel capitolo dei sogni
> 
> ...


Proff perplesso,abbiamo già preso interposti accordi,hai la massima libertà di azione,ti inviterei ad essere molto generoso nella critica al mio ultimo libro dal titolo:Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato in culo.Un libro interessante dove spiega che non sempre le persone preferiscono un culo gelato,quelli come bender preferiscono una sano gelato duro,nelle natiche!Chiamami a studio domani dovrei esserci!Distinti saluti!


----------



## nate (8 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


 Se ne andato,non ritorna l'amico,per me era un fake,lo scovato con la storia del torrente


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Se ne andato,non ritorna l'amico,per me era un fake,lo scovato con la storia del torrente


sulla storia del torrente tutti ci siamo posti lo stesso dubbio....credimi......


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi scrivermi ogni cosa,anzi ti prego,non farti proprio scrupoli.Sono serio!


Lo faccio in mp


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Se ne andato,non ritorna l'amico,per me era un fake,lo scovato con la storia del torrente


quella storia ha messo il dubbio a tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proff perplesso,abbiamo già preso interposti accordi,hai la massima libertà di azione,ti inviterei ad essere molto generoso nella critica al mio ultimo libro dal titolo:Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato in culo.Un libro interessante dove spiega che non sempre le persone preferiscono un culo gelato,quelli come bender preferiscono una sano gelato duro,nelle natiche!Chiamami a studio domani dovrei esserci!Distinti saluti!


Distinti saluti!!!!! Pure Io nutro speranze su Bender ma se scrivete il libro prometto che lo leggo, tanto una copia me la regalate no?!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Distinti saluti!!!!! Pure Io nutro speranze su Bender ma se scrivete il libro prometto che lo leggo, tanto una copia me la regalate no?!


Fiammetta se vieni al mio studio ti faccio anche una dedica con il pisello sul libro ok?


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere  fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!




Fantastico <3

ti sei guadagnato una mia foto che lecco i piedi alla mia donna


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Fantastico <3
> 
> ti sei guadagnato una mia foto che lecco i piedi alla mia donna


Scusa,ma credo di meritare qualcosa di più!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiammetta se vieni al mio studio ti faccio anche una dedica con il pisello sul libro ok?


Cavolo vengo di sicuro ... Vuoi che mi perda questa nuova esperienza !!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Principessa (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa,ma credo di meritare qualcosa di più!


Vedremo... La mia piccola è molto esigente e concede poco


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cavolo vengo di sicuro ... Vuoi che mi perda questa nuova esperienza !!!:mrgreen:


Ok,ti aspetto ti scrivo in privato l'indirizzo del mio studio.Anzi ti faccio contattare dalla mia segreteria,così concordate giorno e ora,ci tengo a conoscerti!


----------



## perplesso (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proff perplesso,abbiamo già preso interposti accordi,hai la massima libertà di azione,ti inviterei ad essere molto generoso nella critica al mio ultimo libro dal titolo:Meglio un culo gelato che un gelato in culo.Un libro interessante dove spiega che non sempre le persone preferiscono un culo gelato,quelli come bender preferiscono una sano gelato duro,nelle natiche!Chiamami a studio domani dovrei esserci!Distinti saluti!


bisognerebbe analizzare in profondità il caso Bender per valutare se stiamo parlando di un semplice disadattamento mentale o se il benderismo è un virus letale per la dignità umana che va diffondendosi per via rettale.....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> bisognerebbe analizzare in profondità il caso Bender per valutare se stiamo aprlando di un semplice disadattamento mentale o se il benderismo è un virus letale per la dignità umana che va diffondendosi per via rettale.....


Per quello ti ho chiesto di contattarmi in studio!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,ti aspetto ti scrivo in privato l'indirizzo del mio studio.Anzi ti faccio contattare dalla mia segreteria,così concordate giorno e ora,ci tengo a conoscerti!


Hai pure la segretaria ?! Ah però !!! Non mancherò, ma prima scrivete il libro :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per quello ti ho chiesto di contattarmi in studio!


E siamo in tre :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai pure la segretaria ?! Ah però !!! Non mancherò, ma prima scrivete il libro :mrgreen:


Ho la segreteria con tre segretarie....!Il libro è in uscita!Ti aspetto,ma vieni per il libro o per l'autografo?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho la segreteria con tre segretarie....!Il libro è in uscita!Ti aspetto,ma vieni per il libro o per l'autografo?


Ma che domande mi fai OScuro... Per entrambi ...la curiosità è femmina ricordalo sempre


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che domande mi fai OScuro... Per entrambi ...la curiosità è femmina ricordalo sempre


Ok ti faccio contattare in privato,così vi accordate.Ti farei fare anche la foto ricordo,ma il mio"autografo"non entra nella foto...!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ti faccio contattare in privato,così vi accordate.Ti farei fare anche la foto ricordo,ma il mio"autografo"non entra nella foto...!


Ma ci sono i poster:carneval: Non entra nemmeno su un poster?!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ci sono i poster:carneval: Non entra nemmeno su un poster?!


E cavolo quante ne vuoi però.....!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cavolo quante ne vuoi però.....!


Sono un tipino esigente


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono un tipino esigente


Me ne sto accorgendo,adesso vedo per il poster.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Me ne sto accorgendo,adesso vedo per il poster.


Ok non ne dubito


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok non ne dubito


Si ma non ti prometto nulla,qui dentro già ho molto richieste,di ogni tipo a dire il vero.Tu sei la meno"aggressiva"per fortuna!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma non ti prometto nulla,qui dentro già ho molto richieste,di ogni tipo a dire il vero.Tu sei la meno"aggressiva"per fortuna!:up:


Convinto tu :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Bè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Convinto tu :mexican:


Sbaglio?mi sembri sempre composta e morigerata.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbaglio?mi sembri sempre composta e morigerata.


Si sbagli ... Ma poi bisogna vedere in che ambito composta e morigerata ( ma poi dai morigerata nun se po' legge :rotfl ...stacco bella gente ...a la prochaine fois!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si sbagli ... Ma poi bisogna vedere in che ambito composta e morigerata ( ma poi dai morigerata nun se po' legge :rotfl


Assennata?Vabbè valuterò la tua posizione!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assennata?Vabbè valuterò la tua posizione!


Dissennata vorrai dire !!!!  Ok stacco sul serio ...stammi bbbbuono :up:


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere  fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!


non so se hai un cane, ma sé c'è l'hai saprai bene che stando tutta la sera e la notte in casa , poi bisogna portarlo al mattino presto, mi alzo da sempre alle 6,45 esco alle 7 e torno per le 7,30.
non corro ma da quando ha iniziato tutto ho ripreso a usare la panca piana e in poco tempo (2 mesi) sono tornato gradualmente a sollevare il mio max  70kg che non sono tanti ma nemmeno pochi.
dovunque vado, che sia fare la spesa ,andare alla posta o andare in centro (io sto a 4km dal centro città) ci vado sempre a piedi per stare un po tranquillo


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Hai visto oscuro???!!!! Gia lo fa!!!! Gne gne...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non so se hai un cane, ma sé c'è l'hai saprai bene che stando tutta la sera e la notte in casa , poi bisogna portarlo al mattino presto, mi alzo da sempre alle 6,45 esco alle 7 e torno per le 7,30.
> non corro ma da quando ha iniziato tutto ho ripreso a usare la panca piana e in poco tempo (2 mesi) sono tornato gradualmente a sollevare il mio max  70kg che non sono tanti ma nemmeno pochi.
> dovunque vado, che sia fare la spesa ,andare alla posta o andare in centro (io sto a 4km dal centro città) ci vado sempre a piedi per stare un po tranquillo


Buongiornooooooo. Bender l'inizio della giornata è apprezzabile per il proseguo. Come sei organizzato?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non so se hai un cane, ma sé c'è l'hai saprai bene che stando tutta la sera e la notte in casa , poi bisogna portarlo al mattino presto, mi alzo da sempre alle 6,45 esco alle 7 e torno per le 7,30.
> non corro ma da quando ha iniziato tutto ho ripreso a usare la panca piana e in poco tempo (2 mesi) sono tornato gradualmente a sollevare il mio max  70kg che non sono tanti ma nemmeno pochi.
> dovunque vado, che sia fare la spesa ,andare alla posta o andare in centro (io sto a 4km dal centro città) ci vado sempre a piedi per stare un po tranquillo


Buongiorno !!!!! Come stai oggi? Cosa pensi di fare? Pensi di seguire qualche consiglio di oscuro? 
Che cane hai?
Un abbraccio mio tortello bender


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiornooooooo. Bender l'inizio della giornata è apprezzabile per il proseguo. Come sei organizzato?


mica tanto buongiorno,
ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capare a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


Dio sia lodato!!!! E' destino amico mio....il supremo vuole cosi....dalla prossima settimana vita nuova!!! Evvaiii!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


lei ha ragione le stai rompendo la minchia, povera donna. Ringraziala di averti sopportato abbastanza.

ma che ci faccio qua a discutere con un fake.

addio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


Povera cucciola


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lei ha ragione le stai rompendo la minchia, povera donna. Ringraziala di averti sopportato abbastanza.
> 
> ma che ci faccio qua a discutere con un fake.
> 
> addio.


Non e' un fake falla finita...


----------



## Lui (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss, anche tu a sfottere il povero Bender? cattiverie gratuite.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> miss, anche tu a sfottere il povero Bender? cattiverie gratuite.


Non mi sembra....non l ho mai preso per il culo....l ho sempre difeso...tu continua invece...sei bravo in questo no?


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno !!!!! Come stai oggi? Cosa pensi di fare? Pensi di seguire qualche consiglio di oscuro?
> Che cane hai?
> Un abbraccio mio tortello bender


non lo so cosa fare, ora più che mai, le speranze piano piano si affievoliscono sempre di più.
il cane è un bastardino preso dal canile è un incrocio tra un chiwawa e un pincher.
se seguissi i suoi consigli non arei più mè stesso


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non lo so cosa fare, ora più che mai, le speranze piano piano si affievoliscono sempre di più.
> il cane è un bastardino preso dal canile è un incrocio tra un chiwawa e un pincher.
> se seguissi i suoi consigli non arei più mè stesso


Be tesoro mio ma nn e' vero...se trovi un lavoro sei sempre tu....lei se ne va cmq...magari non farti tutte quelle seghe suggerite...


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lei ha ragione le stai rompendo la minchia, povera donna. Ringraziala di averti sopportato abbastanza.
> 
> ma che ci faccio qua a discutere con un fake.
> 
> addio.


lo so che è stressata, ma come poteva pretendere che ci vedessimo tutti i giorni parlando solo il minimo indispensabile, solo della spesa di cosa mangiare ecc.
se non mè né importasse più nulla forse, ma in quel caso non mi impegnerei tanto a cercare di riconquistarla, è un paradosso per assurdo mi ha detto che per farla riuscire a pensare dovrei comportarmi come prima quando la trascuravo.
ora devo sperare solo che la lontananza e la nostalgia le facciano ricordare tutti i bei momenti passati assieme


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buon martedì!Ascoltami si cambia vita.Questo è quello che dovrai fare domani mattina!Sveglia alle ore 06.30,una bella pugnetta,poi in bagno,quindi ti infili una cazzo di tuta,scarpe da ginnastica e vai a correre,per rimettere quel fisico di merda che hai ,un minimo in forma!Due orette di corsa lenta, poi torni a casa una doccia,leggera colazione!Poi ti metti in macchina e vai dai tuoi.Gli dirai che non vuoi più fare il bamboccio coglione,anche sei ti riesce benissimo,quindi basta paghetta,saluti e ringrazi.Poi passi la mattinata a cercarti un lavoro,cosa non facile,almeno inizi,vatti anche a vendere il culo,vai a pulire i cessi,cambia i pannoloni all'ospizio insomma ti DAI da fare.Torni a casa pranzo frugale.Quindi basta tv tipo uomini e donne,inizi a leggere un bel libro,un ora di lettura,pippa del dopo pranzo se ti va,poi incominci a raccattare le cose di quella zoccola che hai in casa,con calma e minuziosamente prendi e metti in valigia perchè la zoccola da domani va a vivere fuori casa,i cazzi li sognerà e li prenderà fuori casa dei tuoi.Una volta fatto metti le valigie fuori la porta,poi chiami un bel fabbro e cambi la serratura di casa.Mi raccomando sul biglietto che lascerai accanto alle valigie scrivi un bel:vaffanculo con me hai chiuso!Quindi cena leggera,ti guardi un po di tv,magari"presa diretta",o"report"poi ti fai venire una bella puttana a casa.Vedi di conservare la foto di quella gran zoccola morale della tua ex,e inculati la puttana davanti alla foto della tua ex,quindi paghi,saluti e ringrazi!A questo punto vai a dormire,sentendoti un po meno coglione è un po più uomo!Coglionazzo aspetto tue notizie!





Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


io leggo con molto dispiacere che tu, nonostante lei sia una grandissima stronza, hai perso le speranze...
ti ho commentato veramente poco perchè ho anche visto che tu rispondi poco, che non ti incazzi se ti insultano, che non riesci a vedere questa situazione per quella che è e cioè che tu non sei una merda calpestata, ma dovresti trattarci lei e ringraziare Dio che tra una settimana si toglie dalle palle così almeno, piccolina, non sarà costretta a sentire le tue lamentele e ti prego segui i consigli di oscuro, tranne le pippe che ti ha consigliato se no disperdi pure quel pò di testosterone che ti è rimasto.

scusa Miss, ma mi fa girare veramente i coglioni.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> *lo so che è stressata, ma come poteva pretendere che ci vedessimo tutti i giorni parlando solo il minimo indispensabile, solo della spesa di cosa mangiare ecc.
> *se non mè né importasse più nulla forse, ma in quel caso non mi impegnerei tanto a cercare di riconquistarla, è un paradosso per assurdo mi ha detto che per farla riuscire a pensare dovrei comportarmi come prima quando la trascuravo.
> *ora devo sperare solo che la lontananza e la nostalgia le facciano ricordare tutti i bei momenti passati assieme*



oddio te vojo menà!!!


tu devi sperare invece che lei si dimentichi!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io leggo con molto dispiacere che tu, nonostante lei sia una grandissima stronza, hai perso le speranze...
> ti ho commentato veramente poco perchè ho anche visto che tu rispondi poco, che non ti incazzi se ti insultano, che non riesci a vedere questa situazione per quella che è e cioè che tu non sei una merda calpestata, ma dovresti trattarci lei e ringraziare Dio che tra una settimana si toglie dalle palle così almeno, piccolina, non sarà costretta a sentire le tue lamentele e ti prego segui i consigli di oscuro, tranne le pippe che ti ha consigliato se no disperdi pure quel pò di testosterone che ti è rimasto.
> 
> scusa Miss, ma mi fa girare veramente i coglioni.


Scherzi?? Pugno duro con lui....ben fatto!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Buon giorno*



Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


Coglionello buon mercoledì.ALT!Si cambia programmma!Stamattina gli fai le valigie,perchè questa stronza che hai dentro casa TUA,non va via perchè ti lamenti,va via PERCHè NON TI AMA PIù è PERCHè NEI SUOI PENSIERI C'è UN ALTRO NERBUTO PISELLONE!Se la stronza vuole tornare alle 4 con il coccige fratturato libera di farlo ma a casa sua,dove paga lei le bollette,dove paga lei tutto il cazzo che gli pare.Quindi coglionello mio,è arrivato il momento di tirar fuori i coglioni,gli prepari le valigie e la metti alla porta,vorrà dire che per 4 giorni si arrangerà!Coglionello è arrivato il momento di riprenderti la tua vita,coraggio ,orgoglio e dignità,sbattila fuori a calci nel culo,meglio essere ODIATO CHE COMPATITO....!Da coglionazzo sei coglionello,se continui così passi a coglione....!Anzi fammi un favore:di a questa stronza di venire su questo sito e leggere quello che scrivo,sarei contento di interagire con lei a modo mio....!Aspetto notizie!Ultima cosa:non ascoltare viola,continua con le pippe,sono quasi 30 anni che mi smanaccio e sto sempre a bandiera quando e come voglio,mi danno equilibrio e scarico stress.Sono donne non possono capire....!Cià.


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionello buon mercoledì.ALT!Si cambia programmma!Stamattina gli fai le valigie,perchè questa stronza che hai dentro casa TUA,non va via perchè ti lamenti,va via PERCHè NON TI AMA PIù è PERCHè NEI SUOI PENSIERI C'è UN ALTRO NERBUTO PISELLONE!Se la stronza vuole tornare alle 4 con il coccige fratturato libera di farlo ma a casa sua,dove paga lei le bollette,dove paga lei tutto il cazzo che gli pare.Quindi coglionello mio,è arrivato il momento di tirar fuori i coglioni,gli prepari le valigie e la metti alla porta,vorrà dire che per 4 giorni si arrangerà!Coglionello è arrivato il momento di riprenderti la tua vita,coraggio ,orgoglio e dignità,sbattila fuori a calci nel culo,meglio essere ODIATO CHE COMPATITO....!Da coglionazzo sei coglionello,se continui così passi a coglione....!Anzi fammi un favore:di a questa stronza di venire su questo sito e leggere quello che scrivo,sarei contento di interagire con lei a modo mio....!Aspetto notizie!Ultima cosa:*non ascoltare viola*,continua con le pippe,sono quasi 30 anni che mi smanaccio e sto sempre a bandiera quando e come voglio,mi danno equilibrio e scarico stress.Sono donne non possono capire....!Cià.




:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


E dai ti intendi di pippe tu?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Vabbeh,ringraziamo la misercordia di Allah che almeno lei ha deciso di levarsi di culo

ora vediamo se riusciamo a convincere l'ameba umana a cercasi una parvenza di lavoro


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il cane è un bastardino preso dal canile è un incrocio tra un chiwawa e un pincher.
> se seguissi i suoi consigli non arei più mè stesso


Non seguirli: se ascoltassi i suoi consigli finiresti a orinare sugli alberi, leccare qualsiasi schifezza, annusare la bernarda alle passanti e il piscio sui muri...


----------



## viola di mare (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E dai ti intendi di pippe tu?



sei crudele :triste:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Capisco che il fatto che lei se ne vada ti faccia sentire distrutto.
E capisco che tu non riesca a crederci, ma forse è la prima cosa buona che fa per te da parecchi mesi.
Lasciarti libero.

Non ci credi, ma questa è la tua opportunità per sganciarti, per ricominciare. Per non essere ossessionato. 
Starai malissimo, lo so, e mi dispiace. Considerando come ti fissi, ci metterai molto tempo.
Ma ricordo sempre quella amica di cui ti ho parlato.

Lasciata in malo modo dal fidanzato di sempre, disperata, a pezzi, convinta che mai più nulla di bello le sarebbe capitato... e pochi mesi dopo fidanzata, felice, con quello che è ora il suo marito devoto e innamorato, padre dei suoi due figli, il compagno migliore che potesse immaginare, l'amante più splendido che potesse mai sognare.

Auguro la stessa cosa a te.


----------



## oscuro (9 Ottobre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> sei crudele :triste:


Pragmatico!Non potrei mai essere crudele con te...!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che è stressata, ma come poteva pretendere che ci vedessimo tutti i giorni parlando solo il minimo indispensabile, solo della spesa di cosa mangiare ecc.
> se non mè né importasse più nulla forse, ma in quel caso non mi impegnerei tanto a cercare di riconquistarla, è un paradosso per assurdo mi ha detto che per farla riuscire a pensare dovrei comportarmi come prima quando la trascuravo.
> ora devo sperare solo che la lontananza e la nostalgia le facciano ricordare tutti i bei momenti passati assieme


Caro Bender
Visto?
Nessuno caccia di casa nessuno.
Lei vuole andarsene?
Ok scelta sua. Lasciala compiere sta scelta.
Ma affrancati da lei, dille che ti ritieni comunque libero.
Non si tratta qui di riconquistare perchè riconquisteresti comunque un magro acquisto.
Non possiamo in alcun modo trattenere una persona che non vuole stare con noi.
E se anche trovassimo quel modo, saremmo condizionati da esso.
Questo suppongo sia il più grande insegnamento che si trova nel film una settimana da Dio. Con Jim Carrey.

Quando ti ho chiesto le sue qualità non hai saputo indicarmene una.

Bender mi sono accorto di una cosa molto importante che mi riguarda.
Io amo stare con le persone che sono importanti per me.
E non ho nessuna coscienza di quelle per cui io sono importante.

Lei non è importante per te.
Non lo è affatto.
Per te è importante quello che lei ti rappresenta nella testa.

Chiediti non che momenti belli avete passato insieme ma che cosa questa donna ha fatto per te negli anni.
Questo importa.

E credimi quando una persona cessa di essere importante per me, a me rimane dentro SOLO quello che lei ha fatto di bello e di buono per la mia persona. Dimentico tutti i momenti, spariscono, ma le azioni, i gesti ecc...ecc..ecc...quelli non li posso dimenticare.

E a conti fatti posso dire di essere stato molto amato.

Che senso ha stare insieme con chi ci pianta grane?
Con chi ci fa soffrire?
COn chi non ci aiuta?
Con chi ci usa ?

Fai come fanno tanti uomini.
Si curano così come un'immaginaria legione straniera.
Si gettano a capofitto in qualcosa per loro importante.
TI ricordi forrest gump?
Si impegnò in quello che sapeva fare...correre...

Sai quando fui nei guai, prima mi stordii a femmine...ricavando solo una gran confusione in testa, perchè porco cazzo loro hanno sto maledetto cacciavite che ti piantano nelle meningi, ci ricavai solo una colossale gigantesca perdita di tempo, poi rientrato in me stesso e relegate loro al giusto posto, tornai ad impegnarmi nelle mie passioni, ossia suonare.

Quando tornai a suonare, e non tornai ad amare, fatalità le persone che sono importanti per me hanno esultato.

Scomparve da me ogni asprezza ed ira.

Ora pensa solo se tu hai del talento per lo sport e non lo impieghi.

Poi trovati qualcosa da fare...
I genitori non campano in eterno sai?
E pensa a quando ad un certo punto iniziano ad aver bisogno di noi figli...


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Caro Bender
> Visto?
> Nessuno caccia di casa nessuno.
> Lei vuole andarsene?
> ...


lei è speciale perché:
è una persona semplice a cui piacciono le cose semplici ,ma che vengono dal cuore
a un mazzo di rose prese dal fioraio e fatte recapitare preferisce fiori di campo raccolti a mano.
mi è sempre stata vicina in tutti questi anni e molte volte ha rinunciato a molto per farmi felice.
è andata contro a tutto e tutti per difendermi anche dai pareri contrastanti dei suoi genitori che gli hanno sempre 
espresso i loro dubbi su tutto.
mi ha sostenuto e tirato su nei momenti di tristezza.
mi ha fatto vincere alcune mie paure e paranoie.
ha visto il peggio di me è stata male e ha sofferto in silenzio aspettando che le cose si aggiustassero ma io sono stato cieco e non me ne sono accorto in tento.
sono sicuro di essere stato amato moltissimo da questa persona è per questo che ora sto così e penso che non tornerà mai


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei è speciale perché:
> è una persona semplice a cui piacciono le cose semplici ,ma che vengono dal cuore
> a un mazzo di rose prese dal fioraio e fatte recapitare preferisce fiori di campo raccolti a mano.
> mi è sempre stata vicina in tutti questi anni e molte volte ha rinunciato a molto per farmi felice.
> ...


Allora tu cos'hai dato a lei?
O hai solo preso?
Solo ricevuto e amen?

Ora però è stanca...


----------



## Pan (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender,
lei se ne va, ma tu -giusto per far stare tranquilli tutti qui- ci prometti che cambi la serratura?
Altrimenti te la ritrovi in casa in 48 ore!


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tu cos'hai dato a lei?
> O hai solo preso?
> Solo ricevuto e amen?
> 
> Ora però è stanca...


 negli ultimi mesi ho solo preso ,mi sono rilassato, da quando abbiamo deciso di fare i preparativi per sposarci ho lasciato tutto sulle sue spalle, lo so ne sono pentito non sai quanto ,ma perché ora che gli ho dimostrato che non sarà mai più così ,non serve più  niente è bastato così poco per distruggere così tanto.
il tuo post di prima è stato devastante per me non ho capito ancora  bene il motivo, ora ho un bisogno pazzesco di chiamarla, ma non posso perché la farei solo arrabbiare e così combatto contro me stesso


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mica tanto buongiorno,
> ieri sera abbiamo litigato di nuovo, più che altro ha urlato lei.
> sarete contenti di sapere che comunque senza che io facessi niente ha trovato un appartamento già ammobiliato di amici di amici che le affitterebbero a 350 dalla prossima settimana credo che non ci sarà più.
> mi ha detto che và via perché non sono capace a stare tranquillo e a non fare domande continuamente o a lamentarmi perché torna alle 2, che così lei non riesce a vivere.


Ed ha pure urlato lei???!!!  Bender Bender... Dimmi che sei un fake se no devo dare ragione mio malgrado a quelli che ti cazziano.... Ma magari se ne andasse.. Sarà vero?  Mah


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> negli ultimi mesi ho solo preso ,mi sono rilassato, da quando abbiamo deciso di fare i preparativi per sposarci ho lasciato tutto sulle sue spalle, lo so ne sono pentito non sai quanto ,ma perché ora che gli ho dimostrato che non sarà mai più così ,non serve più  niente è bastato così poco per distruggere così tanto.
> il tuo post di prima è stato devastante per me non ho capito ancora  bene il motivo, ora ho un bisogno pazzesco di chiamarla, ma non posso perché la farei solo arrabbiare e così combatto contro me stesso


Bender se l'hai delusa
C'è solo un detto
Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.

Si stufano sai anche loro...


----------



## gas (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bender se l'hai delusa
> C'è solo un detto
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

*non riesco a stare tranquillo nemmeno un secondo*

non riesco più a stare tranquillo nemmeno per un momento e so che stasera comunque tornerà a casa, non so a che ora ma è sicuro che torna, eppure sono qui che impazzisco, provo a iniziare una cosa e la devo mollare subito perché non ci riesco , penso solo a quella frase che vuol dire tutto e niente " non ho ancora deciso", " come faccio a innamorarmi di nuovo di una persona che mi assilla " ,"per te l'importate è sapere cosa faccio non come sto"
"sto di merda perchè tu non capisci che avermi trascurata ha fatto andare via l'amore e l'entusiasmo che avevo".
ho paura che mi chieda di non assillarla e di stare tranquillo non per cercare di vedermi sotto un altra luce ma solo per prendere tempo e tenermi tranquillo.
mi ha sempre detto che se stiamo così vicini non può rendersi conto se gli manco o ha bisogno di me.
non riesco più a vivere serenamente, solo quando dormo ma dura poco e a volte ho gli incubi.
di qui a stasera è dura non chiamarla


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si stufano come tutti gli esseri umani
> ...


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bender se l'hai delusa
> C'è solo un detto
> Chi è causa del suo mal pianga sè stesso.
> 
> Si stufano sai anche loro...


non sai quanti rimpianti ho avuto in questi mesi.
sapere di aver perso la cosa più importante, che dava un senso e un valore a tutto il resto,
che ho sempre avuto e che pensavo non mi potesse essere mai portata via e per questo
ho smesso di considerarla, vorrei solo redimermi ai suoi occhi


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non riesco più a stare tranquillo nemmeno per un momento e so che stasera comunque tornerà a casa, non so a che ora ma è sicuro che torna, eppure sono qui che impazzisco, provo a iniziare una cosa e la devo mollare subito perché non ci riesco , penso solo a quella frase che vuol dire tutto e niente " non ho ancora deciso", " come faccio a innamorarmi di nuovo di una persona che mi assilla " ,"per te l'importate è sapere cosa faccio non come sto"
> "sto di merda perchè tu non capisci che avermi trascurata ha fatto andare via l'amore e l'entusiasmo che avevo".
> ho paura che mi chieda di non assillarla e di stare tranquillo non per cercare di vedermi sotto un altra luce ma solo per prendere tempo e tenermi tranquillo.
> mi ha sempre detto che se stiamo così vicini non può rendersi conto se gli manco o ha bisogno di me.
> ...


Bender cazzo
Hai la più pallida idea di quanti nuovi modi di stare assieme ho dovuto escogitare per tener in piedi il matrimonio eh?
Credi che abbia sposato una donna facile eh?
Credi che io sia un uomo facile eh?

Bon se tu conosci un solo modo di stare assieme a lei, sei sconfitto in partenza...
Bisogna continuare ad osare a cambiare strategia...

Ti consegno la prima arma vincente: DISINTERESSATI DI LEI.

Prova e fa uno sforzo.

Stasera tu devi essere fuori di casa, nasconditi in un cinema.

Lei arriva e tu non ci sei.
E vedrai...

Molla la presa...
che siete tutti e due in un circolo vizioso...

Per esempio io so capire i semafori di mia moglie...

Pensa che una volta stavamo discutendo e mi disse..." Smettila che qua va a finire che se separemo!".
Sai che feci? Le mandai la lettera dell'avvocato...
Lei mi rise in faccia.

Dopo anni ho capito che quel riso era dovuto al fatto che lei difronte alla lettera si sarà detta...che scemo non ha capito niente di quanto gli stavo dicendo...

Non c'è nessun precipizio...ma porco can...

Ma svejate...ma porco cazzo...


----------



## JON (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non riesco più a stare tranquillo nemmeno per un momento e so che stasera comunque tornerà a casa, non so a che ora ma è sicuro che torna, eppure sono qui che impazzisco, provo a iniziare una cosa e la devo mollare subito perché non ci riesco , penso solo a quella frase che vuol dire tutto e niente " non ho ancora deciso", " come faccio a innamorarmi di nuovo di una persona che mi assilla " ,"per te l'importate è sapere cosa faccio non come sto"
> "*sto di merda perchè tu non capisci che avermi trascurata ha fatto andare via l'amore e l'entusiasmo che avevo*".
> ho paura che mi chieda di non assillarla e di stare tranquillo non per cercare di vedermi sotto un altra luce ma solo per prendere tempo e tenermi tranquillo.
> *mi ha sempre detto che se stiamo così vicini non può rendersi conto se gli manco o ha bisogno di me*.
> ...


Però Bender, una che ti dice cosi ti ha segato, ti ha già condannato. A prescindere se a torto o ragione, se è quello il sentimento che le hai instillato la vedo difficile che lei torni da te come spereresti. Non credo riuscirà a vederti sotto un'altra luce se tu stesso sei stato la causa della sua crisi.

Effettivamente ha bisogno di allontanarsi da te, ma ricordale, e tu convincitene, che i cazzi suoi se li deve fare in separata sede. Se vuoi vedere un qualche risultato devi allontanarla, tanto lei col cuore lo è già. Devi farlo anche fisicamente, non capisco come fai a credere che questa situazione possa portarti qualche beneficio. Sei un cattivo "giocatore".


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sai quanti rimpianti ho avuto in questi mesi.
> sapere di aver perso la cosa più importante, che dava un senso e un valore a tutto il resto,
> che ho sempre avuto e che pensavo non mi potesse essere mai portata via e per questo
> ho smesso di considerarla, vorrei solo redimermi ai suoi occhi


bender, fai una cosa.....
dille di restare.....dille che se il problema sei tu allora starai fuori casa il piu possibile (che ti fa pure bene cosi cerchi un lavoro)
riconquistala....rifalla tua....riprenditi la tua donna, sappi pero che a una donna non piacciono i vittimisimi negli uomini.....
fatti vedere uomo....non la cercare, non ti dico di ingorarla....lasciale i suoi spazi (vuoi che aggiunga povera ragazza incompresa?)
non potra dirti nulla, e' lei che te li chiede...
quando poi tornera da te ne riparliamo...ci giochiamo quello che vuoi che poi sarai tu a lasciarla, per sempre.....che la minestra riscaldata fa schifo lo sanno tutti tranne quelli che l hanno appena messa nel frigo....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non sai quanti rimpianti ho avuto in questi mesi.
> sapere di aver perso la cosa più importante, che dava un senso e un valore a tutto il resto,
> che ho sempre avuto e che pensavo non mi potesse essere mai portata via e per questo
> ho smesso di considerarla, vorrei solo redimermi ai suoi occhi


Una cosa?
O una persona?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bender, fai una cosa.....
> dille di restare.....dille che se il problema sei tu allora starai fuori casa il piu possibile (che ti fa pure bene cosi cerchi un lavoro)
> riconquistala....rifalla tua....riprenditi la tua donna, sappi pero che a una donna non piacciono i vittimisimi negli uomini.....
> fatti vedere uomo....non la cercare, non ti dico di ingorarla....lasciale i suoi spazi (vuoi che aggiunga povera ragazza incompresa?)
> ...


Grande!
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Concordo con Jon invece...

Lei ha già deciso. Ma mica da oggi, o ieri.
Non potrà essere "riconquistata" perchè non è minimamente intenzionata a concedere una possibilità. Lei ha già la testa altrove, che sia questo manzo insignificante e donnaiolo, o altro, altri. Qualunque cosa, ma Bender fa parte del passato.
Un passato che la tormenta, forse, proprio perchè sa che se ne sta approfittando, che lui spera quando speranze non ci sono e non ci possono essere.
Quando una chiude così, la chiusura è totale.

Mi spiace, so che Bender spera e vorrebbe fare di tutto, ma qualche volta, semplicemente non c'è nulla da fare.

Solo sopravvivere, all'inizio, e poi ricominciare a vivere.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo con Jon invece...
> 
> Lei ha già deciso. Ma mica da oggi, o ieri.
> Non potrà essere "riconquistata" perchè non è minimamente intenzionata a concedere una possibilità. Lei ha già la testa altrove, che sia questo manzo insignificante e donnaiolo, o altro, altri. Qualunque cosa, ma Bender fa parte del passato.
> ...


nausica pure io concordo con quello che dite voi...ma bender non puo....sta ancora troppo male...
io, quando il mio fidanzato, aveva iniziato a trattarmi come una merda, ho fatto di tutto pur di teneralo con me, mi sono umiliata, ho pianto strapianto, le ho provate tutte, e alla fine lui e' restato.....in quel mio provare e riprovare a tenerlo con me giocavano un ruolo fondamentale i sensi di colpa, che avevo ma non avevo fatto nulla di male se non venerare l uomo di cui mi ero innamorata...
come dicevo lui e' restato, ha capito di aver fatto una cazzata e si e' fatto perdonare, ...poi pero appena io mi sono sentita meglio, stavo meglio, ho realizzato tutto quello che mi aveva fatto e come mi aveva trattata e quanto sola mi avesse lasciata....da sola,....ero senza famiglia amici, nessuno....
l ho odiato per un anno intero....un anno di inferno, per lui.....ho vomitato tutto quello che potevo da quanto ero schifata se solo ripensavo a quello che mi aveva fatto....
ma finche stavo male non lo vedevo....


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> gas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Guarda Bender, ci siamo passati un pò tutti.
Le nostre certezze che volano via... il nostro amore che si sbriciola, i nostri rimpianti e sensi di colpa...
Che faccio, che non faccio, lotto, lascio, mi rinchiudo, mi anestetizzo, faccio follie, vivo, non vivo.

Tu, poi, sembri una persona molto fragile. Le cose che hai descritto, quelle che ha fatto per te, erano tutte "mi ha sostenuto, mi ha difeso, mi ha aiutato", e aiutato e sostenuto non a, che so, costruire qualcosa di forte e importante per te, ma, sembra, quasi solo a sopravvivere.

Capisco che tu non ti rassegni, che tu faccia di tutto per cercare di tenerla con te.

Però forse puoi cominciare a chiederti che fare... "dopo". Ormai lo sai... una voce dentro te te lo sta dicendo, che dovrai imparare a vivere senza di lei.

E te lo ripeto ancora: la vita può essere molto meglio di quanto immagini. 

Perchè non conservare le cose belle che ha fatto per te, e farle fruttare. Mostrarle che cosa sai fare, che uomo puoi essere, che sostegno puoi essere *per gli altri*, invece di avere sempre bisogno tu?
Non dico adesso, non dico perchè resti.
Ma per ridare valore, dignità, bellezza, agli anni passati assieme.

Altrimenti, tutto si riassume con "mi ha amato, ho vivacchiato, non mi ama più, vivacchio".
Non è un bel riassunto per una storia. E' quasi un insulto.
La ami? Bene... strappati il cuore, se devi, ma restituiscile quel ragazzo che forse una volta eri, che aveva dell'iniziativa, che poteva stare in piedi con le proprie gambe.
Cosa rimane dei suoi sforzi, del suo amore, quando c'era, vero, fresco? 
Nulla... ma nulla non perchè non ti ama più.
L'amore provato ci rimane nel cuore. Le persone che ho amato... credimi, mi rimangono nel cuore.
Non rimane nulla perchè ogni suo gesto o pensiero per te si è tramutato in cenere, il vento lo spazza via come fosse nebbia.

Io, fossi in lei, avrei pure il dubbio di averti trasformato in un fantasma, non ora, ma negli anni.
Io avrei paura di te, del tuo mostruoso bisogno di guida e sostegno.
Non perchè ho paura di dare.
Ma perchè quello che darei, sarebbe fagocitato in un buco nero.

Rispettala, amala tu, se pure lei non ti ama più. 
Impara da quello che lei ha fatto per te, usalo, fallo fruttare, non lasciarlo morire, e vai avanti, diventa quell'uomo che lei avrebbe potuto continuare ad amare.
Lascia un bel ricordo dentro di lei. Quello non morirà.

Coraggio.


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nausica pure io concordo con quello che dite voi...ma bender non puo....sta ancora troppo male...
> io, quando il mio fidanzato, aveva iniziato a trattarmi come una merda, ho fatto di tutto pur di teneralo con me, mi sono umiliata, ho pianto strapianto, le ho provate tutte, e alla fine lui e' restato.....in quel mio provare e riprovare a tenerlo con me giocavano un ruolo fondamentale i sensi di colpa, che avevo ma non avevo fatto nulla di male se non venerare l uomo di cui mi ero innamorata...
> come dicevo lui e' restato, ha capito di aver fatto una cazzata e si e' fatto perdonare, ...poi pero appena io mi sono sentita meglio, stavo meglio, ho realizzato tutto quello che mi aveva fatto e come mi aveva trattata e quanto sola mi avesse lasciata....da sola,....ero senza famiglia amici, nessuno....
> l ho odiato per un anno intero....un anno di inferno, per lui.....ho vomitato tutto quello che potevo da quanto ero schifata se solo ripensavo a quello che mi aveva fatto....
> ma finche stavo male non lo vedevo....


quindi poi lui è riuscito a espiare le sue colpe nei tuoi confronti in quell'anno?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quindi poi lui è riuscito a espiare le sue colpe nei tuoi confronti in quell'anno?


aspetta...io so gia la tua testolina cosa ti sta dicendo.,..fermati ancor prima di iniziare il pensiero...
lui non mi ha mai fatto quello che questa ragazza sta facendo a te bender.......non si e' mai permesso di stare male davanti a me per via di un altra donna, non mi ha usato e sfruttato e usato come tiracalci....
non ha espiato proprio un bel niente invece....e' venuto da me con calma (dopo l anno di inferno) e mi ha detto: senti, basta cosi non si puo andare avanti, dovremmo amarci e non farci la guerra...mi dispiace per il passato, non posso cambiarlo, posso cambiare il futuro....
anche li , io piu lo guardavo piu mi veniva da vomitare....e gli dissi no. ora paghi....
e ha pagato bender....a testa bassa ha aspettato che mi passasse, perche sapeva che lo amavo ancora come io sapevo che lui mi amava....

quando ho vomitato tutto ( nel vero senso della parola, io vomito tanto lo so....)
tutto e' uscito dal mio corpo, tutto l odio, la rabbia.....ma l amore non se ne era ancora anadato....era rimasto solo quello....e allora ho deciso di perdonarlo.....e non ho mai piu pensato, a parte oggi, a quello che era successo.....ma l abbiamo fatto in 2 bender....tu sei solo in questa cosa....lei non c'e'....
ma e' giusto che tu ci sbatta la testa.....cosi lo capirai da solo....


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda Bender, ci siamo passati un pò tutti.
> Le nostre certezze che volano via... il nostro amore che si sbriciola, i nostri rimpianti e sensi di colpa...
> Che faccio, che non faccio, lotto, lascio, mi rinchiudo, mi anestetizzo, faccio follie, vivo, non vivo.
> 
> ...


quello che scrivi è molto bello, ma mi fa un male cane, perché penso alla rassegnazione della fine della mia storia.
tutti i ricordi che ho con lei non li riesco a vivere bene, anche i più belli si tramutano in estrema tristezza e malinconia, e ho paura che rimarranno sempre così oppure che piano piano per difendermi da questo status sbiadiscano e non mi trasmettano più niente.
grazie a te e tutti per l'impegno che avete messo nell'aiutarmi, anche oggi un po di tempo è passato, tra un po' inizierò il solito giro di commissioni e poi aspetterò che torni


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> aspetta...io so gia la tua testolina cosa ti sta dicendo.,..fermati ancor prima di iniziare il pensiero...
> lui non mi ha mai fatto quello che questa ragazza sta facendo a te bender.......non si e' mai permesso di stare male davanti a me per via di un altra donna, non mi ha usato e sfruttato e usato come tiracalci....
> non ha espiato proprio un bel niente invece....e' venuto da me con calma (dopo l anno di inferno) e mi ha detto: senti, basta cosi non si puo andare avanti, dovremmo amarci e non farci la guerra...mi dispiace per il passato, non posso cambiarlo, posso cambiare il futuro....
> anche li , io piu lo guardavo piu mi veniva da vomitare....e gli dissi no. ora paghi....
> ...


penso che forse tra il fatto che c'è questa infatuazione molto forte e in più la rabbia e il rimorso che prova nei miei confronti, visto che ogni volta che parliamo mi ripete i miei errori che hanno portato a questo , quando io li ho ammessi tutti ne sono consapevole e vorrei farmi perdonare in qualunque modo possibile, però non riesco mai a starmene zitto e le ricordo che forse è anche per il fatto che è innamorata così la faccio infuriare, anche se dopo mesi di discussioni ho ottenuto alcune verità ma per fargliele ammettere un vero e proprio calvario.
lo so che non volete delle vittime, ma è la strada più facile, se non soffrissi vorrebbe dire che non mi importa, tutto sta nel saper recitare bene all'ora, e se poi uno si immedesima troppo e magari si convince che non gli importi più per davvero?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quello che scrivi è molto bello, ma mi fa un male cane, perché penso alla rassegnazione della fine della mia storia.
> tutti i ricordi che ho con lei non li riesco a vivere bene, anche i più belli si tramutano in estrema tristezza e malinconia, e ho paura che rimarranno sempre così oppure che piano piano per difendermi da questo status sbiadiscano e non mi trasmettano più niente.
> grazie a te e tutti per l'impegno che avete messo nell'aiutarmi, anche oggi un po di tempo è passato, tra un po' inizierò il solito giro di commissioni e poi aspetterò che torni



Non esiste un modo di evitare il dolore, la tristezza. Non esiste, mi spiace.
Puoi solo decidere di vivere e di fare qualcosa per te. E per non uccidere tutto il buono che hai avuto da lei.

Sapendo che sì, tu ora non credi che potrai mai superare questa cosa, ma magari cercando di ricordare che tutti gli altri, ti dicono che un giorno ti sveglierai e starai bene.
Anzi, meglio. Molto meglio.


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non esiste un modo di evitare il dolore, la tristezza. Non esiste, mi spiace.
> Puoi solo decidere di vivere e di fare qualcosa per te. E per non uccidere tutto il buono che hai avuto da lei.
> 
> Sapendo che sì, tu ora non credi che potrai mai superare questa cosa, ma magari cercando di ricordare che tutti gli altri, ti dicono che un giorno ti sveglierai e starai bene.
> Anzi, meglio. Molto meglio.


il mio incubo è quando starò meglio sarà scomparso anche tutto quello di bello che vedevo in lei e le emozioni che mi ha dato


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo con Jon invece...
> 
> Lei ha già deciso. Ma mica da oggi, o ieri.
> Non potrà essere "riconquistata" perchè non è minimamente intenzionata a concedere una possibilità. Lei ha già la testa altrove, che sia questo manzo insignificante e donnaiolo, o altro, altri. Qualunque cosa, ma Bender fa parte del passato.
> ...


A meno che...
A meno che...
Il suo nuovo tipo sia un saltare dalla padella alla brace!
Allora si se ne vedono delle belle...

Ho visto donne combattere con il loro orgoglio e soccombere miseramente
tra le mie risate...

Incapaci di dirsi oddio mio che cantonata micidiale ho preso...capita...

Niente eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il mio incubo è quando starò meglio sarà scomparso anche tutto quello di bello che vedevo in lei e le emozioni che mi ha dato



No. Quello succede quando resta l'odio e il rancore.

Quando riesci a lasciare andare, i ricordi rimangono luminosi.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A meno che...
> A meno che...
> Il suo nuovo tipo sia un saltare dalla padella alla brace!
> Allora si se ne vedono delle belle...
> ...



Ma guarda, non so chi, qui dentro, pensi che le possa andare bene con Spiderman là, che è talmente figo che va al lavoro volteggiando tra gli edifici canticchiando una canzone improvvisata in endecasillabi baciati.

Che si prenda una cantonata sembra piuttosto evidente. 
La farà ritornare con Bender?
No. 

Perchè lei Bender, mi spiace ribadirlo, non lo sopporta più...


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma guarda, non so chi, qui dentro, pensi che le possa andare bene con Spiderman là, che è talmente figo che va al lavoro volteggiando tra gli edifici canticchiando una canzone improvvisata in endecasillabi baciati.
> 
> Che si prenda una cantonata sembra piuttosto evidente.
> La farà ritornare con Bender?
> ...


Sì, sono totalmente d'accordo con Nausicaa, anche nei suoi altri interventi. E comunque è Bender che si è rivolto al forum, cercando un po' di aiuto. Solo che, forse, non ha trovato proprio quello che si aspettava... ma tant'è!

Ripetiamoci: Bender ormai la tua storia con lei è finita, devi fartene una ragione, vedrai che starai meglio. Alla tua età non ci si può aggrappare ai ricordi. Riprenditi la tua vita. Separati da lei, lasciala andare via, mandala via tu, che lei non ha il coraggio di farlo. Poi, che lei andrà a sbattere contro un muro e si farà male non è un tuo problema, ma suo. Tu hai i tuoi, di problemi, e sono quelli che devi risolvere, è su quelli che ti devi concentrare.

Sono più di 1800 post che tutti, ognuno a modo suo, ti stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.

Coraggio! Strappa via questo cerotto!


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

lavorare stanca (come dice pavese)e aiuta a dimenticare. un motivo in più per non farsi mantenere a 30 dai genitori e muovere le chiappe


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lavorare stanca (come dice pavese)e aiuta a dimenticare. un motivo in più per non farsi mantenere a 30 dai genitori e muovere le chiappe


Ma è tuo conterraneo o quasi, ma prendilo a lavorare nel tuo studio, no? Gli fai reggere le luci, toh. Fagli un po' da nave scuola, che diamine.


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è tuo conterraneo o quasi, ma prendilo a lavorare nel tuo studio, no? Gli fai reggere le luci, toh.* Fagli un po' da nave scuola, che diamine*.


sono più da veliero antico, spiace


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono più da veliero antico, spiace


Ad uno che sta affogando penso importi relativamente. Su. Non sarai mica che la beneficenza è bella se la fanno gli altri. Datti da fare un po'.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No. Quello succede quando resta l'odio e il rancore.
> 
> Quando riesci a lasciare andare, i ricordi rimangono luminosi.


Eh no scusa...quello e' proporzionato al male che uno ti fa....io di una stronza del genere non mi vorrei ricordare manco il nome


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Eh no scusa...quello e' proporzionato al male che uno ti fa....io di una stronza del genere non mi vorrei ricordare manco il nome



Ci si fa sempre male alla fine di un rapporto. Almeno, quasi sempre. E fa sempre male.

Neppure lei mi sembra tanto forte, da prendere in mano la propria vita, e tantomeno da proteggere dal proprio comportamento gli altri.
E c'è poco da fare, il suo comportamento all'inizio mi ha indignato, ma mi chiedo a cosa arriverei io se, dall'altra parte, ci fosse qualcuno che si comporta come se fosse normale, come se io avessi il diritto di essere così stronza.

Mi spiace, ma quando permetti che ti trattino male fino a quel punto, diventi corresponsabile.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si fa sempre male alla fine di un rapporto. Almeno, quasi sempre. E fa sempre male.
> 
> Neppure lei mi sembra tanto forte, da prendere in mano la propria vita, e tantomeno da proteggere dal proprio comportamento gli altri.
> E c'è poco da fare, il suo comportamento all'inizio mi ha indignato, ma mi chiedo a cosa arriverei io se, dall'altra parte, ci fosse qualcuno che si comporta come se fosse normale, come se io avessi il diritto di essere così stronza.
> ...


*

*sul neretto sono d accordissimo....
ma il punto e' uno solo.....la loro storia e' finita...e se non lo era l hanno finita di rovinare insieme....
io credo che ora come ora ognuno per la sua strada, quando entrambi hanno fatto il loro percorso allora forse si potranmno rincontrare, tra qualche anno...

oh, non ci scordiamo che lei e'; stata la sua unica donna....lui non ha metri di paragone....
hanno bisogno delle loro esperienze separate


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci si fa sempre male alla fine di un rapporto. Almeno, quasi sempre. E fa sempre male.
> 
> Neppure lei mi sembra tanto forte, da prendere in mano la propria vita, e tantomeno da proteggere dal proprio comportamento gli altri.
> E c'è poco da fare, il suo comportamento all'inizio mi ha indignato, ma mi chiedo a cosa arriverei io se, dall'altra parte, ci fosse qualcuno che si comporta come se fosse normale, come se io avessi il diritto di essere così stronza.
> ...


oh bene, finalmente qualcuno che ci arriva.        non riusciresti ad essere così stronza perchè la tua natura è differente. ma se il tuo comportamento venisse convalidato dall'altro,qualunque esso sia...tu continueresti a comportarti in un dato modo.

perchè non dovresti,poi?


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> oh bene, finalmente qualcuno che ci arriva. non riusciresti ad essere così stronza perchè la tua natura è differente. ma se il tuo comportamento venisse convalidato dall'altro,qualunque esso sia...tu continueresti a comportarti in un dato modo.
> 
> perchè non dovresti,poi?


perche per 13 anni hai amato o quanto meno voluto bene a quella persona....ma scusa.....fai conto che io e te stiamo insieme 15 anni, poi tu mi lasci....io mi dispero sto male e in qualche modo stimolo la tua volgia di essere stronzo...piu io te ne do modo piu tu fai lo stronzo? quindi di quei 15 anni non resta nulla? se vuoi almeno bene a qualcuno, non dico amarlo, ma almeno un po di bene, non fai cosi...fai la signora.....l hai lasciato? basta, vcattene....lei non l ha solo lasciato....l ha lasciato e dice di volere un altro e lo dice a lui, ma tu come ti sentiresti? certo tu magari la manderesti a fanculo.....ed e' qui che casca l asino.....
lui non si comporta cosi per alimentare la sete di stronzaggine delle stronza....fa cosi perche soffre e vuole limitare i danni il piu possibile.....proprio per mantenere un bel ricordo di quei 13 anni....
e poi....ma uno cosi, quanto male effettico pensi possa aver fatto a sta ragazza per portarla a sto punto? dai...su...ma non lo vedi??
ricorda che quello che lui dice noi non e' altro che il reconto dei suoi sensi di colpa.....colpa che probabilmente manco ha...
ma e' piu facile reagire se ci accolliamo tutta la colpa....e' come se pensando che ' colpa nostra allora e' sempre nostra la possibilita di sistemare tutto....


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche per 13 anni hai amato o quanto meno voluto bene a quella persona....ma scusa.....fai conto che io e te stiamo insieme 15 anni, poi tu mi lasci....io mi dispero sto male e in qualche modo stimolo la tua volgia di essere stronzo...piu io te ne do modo piu tu fai lo stronzo? quindi di quei 15 anni non resta nulla? se vuoi almeno bene a qualcuno, non dico amarlo, ma almeno un po di bene, non fai cosi...fai la signora.....l hai lasciato? basta, vcattene....lei non l ha solo lasciato....l ha lasciato e dice di volere un altro e lo dice a lui, ma tu come ti sentiresti? certo tu magari la manderesti a fanculo.....ed e' qui che casca l asino.....
> lui non si comporta cosi per alimentare la sete di stronzaggine delle stronza....fa cosi perche soffre e vuole limitare i danni il piu possibile.....proprio per mantenere un bel ricordo di quei 13 anni....
> e poi....ma uno cosi, quanto male effettico pensi possa aver fatto a sta ragazza per portarla a sto punto? dai...su...ma non lo vedi??
> ricorda che quello che lui dice noi non e' altro che il reconto dei suoi sensi di colpa.....colpa che probabilmente manco ha...
> ma e' piu facile reagire se ci accolliamo tutta la colpa....e' come se pensando che ' colpa nostra allora e' sempre nostra la possibilita di sistemare tutto....


Lei è quasi certamente stronza di suo

LUi è sicuramente uno nato per subire

sappiamo di non conoscere l'opinione di lei,quindi non possiamo che supporre perchè lo tratti così

ovvio che nè tu nè io ci comporteremmo a questo modo perchè non è nelle nostre corde....ma qualsiasi comportamento convalidato dall'assenso più o meno tacito più o meno sofferto dell'altra parte ci incoraggia ad andare avanti così


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche per 13 anni hai amato o quanto meno voluto bene a quella persona....ma scusa.....fai conto che io e te stiamo insieme 15 anni, poi tu mi lasci....io mi dispero sto male e in qualche modo stimolo la tua volgia di essere stronzo...*piu io te ne do modo piu tu fai lo stronzo*? Sì quindi di quei 15 anni non resta nulla? se vuoi almeno bene a qualcuno, non dico amarlo, ma almeno un po di bene, non fai cosi...fai la signora.....l hai lasciato? basta, vcattene....lei non l ha solo lasciato....l ha lasciato e dice di volere un altro e lo dice a lui, ma tu come ti sentiresti? certo tu magari la manderesti a fanculo.....ed e' qui che casca l asino.....
> *lui non si comporta cosi per alimentare la sete di stronzaggine delle stronza*....lo so, ma ha perso tutta la stima e il rispetto di lei così facendo. E le conseguenze sono quelle. Purtroppo, se permetti a qualcuno di fare lo stronzo, questo.. lo fa. fa cosi perche soffre e vuole limitare i danni il piu possibile.....proprio per mantenere un bel ricordo di quei 13 anni....
> e poi....ma uno cosi, quanto male effettico pensi possa aver fatto a sta ragazza per portarla a sto punto? dai...su...ma non lo vedi??
> ricorda che quello che lui dice noi non e' altro che il reconto dei suoi sensi di colpa.....colpa che probabilmente manco ha...
> ma e' piu facile reagire se ci accolliamo tutta la colpa....e' come se pensando che ' colpa nostra allora e' sempre nostra la possibilita di sistemare tutto....


Lui non dovrebbe sentirsi in colpa. Non dovrebbe accollarsi tutte le colpe.
Ma c'è poco da fare, quando ti fai zerbino, la gente ti calpesta. Non è giusto, ma è così che succede.

E lei si è sentita da lui PREGARE, in sostanza, di continuare a comportarsi da stronza.

Secondo me, poi, non è da escludere che lei desideri che sia Bender a recidere il cordone ombelicare...


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Lei è quasi certamente stronza di suo
> 
> LUi è sicuramente uno nato per subire
> 
> ...


ma perche? come fai a fare questo ad una persona a cui vuoi bene? con cui sei stato 13 anni?
nessuno la giudica per averlo lasciato, le storie finiscono, amen....e' il dopo che mi fa schifo...
se proprio devi spezzare un cuore, fallo, una botta secca, no che poi continui a giocarci come una bambola woodoo


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perche? come fai a fare questo ad una persona a cui vuoi bene? con cui sei stato 13 anni?
> nessuno la giudica per averlo lasciato, le storie finiscono, amen....e' il dopo che mi fa schifo...
> se proprio devi spezzare un cuore, fallo, una botta secca, no che poi continui a giocarci come una bambola woodoo


come detto,questa è una domanda cui solo la ex di Bender potrebbe rispondere.

Noi non possiamo che trarre un sospiro di sollievo all'idea che tra poco se ne andrà dalla casa di Bender,sperabilmente per non tornarvi più,nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## Calipso (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma perche? come fai a fare questo ad una persona a cui vuoi bene? con cui sei stato 13 anni?
> *nessuno la giudica per averlo lasciato, le storie finiscono, amen....e' il dopo che mi fa schifo...
> se proprio devi spezzare un cuore, fallo, una botta secca, no che poi continui a giocarci come una bambola woodoo*



perchè le persone spesso sono rose dall'egoismo... e lei non è cattiva è solo un'egoista delle palle che non vuole tornare dai suoi, alla quale fa comodo una certa situazione....
e bender ci sguazza...
inoltre... non vuole prendersi lei la responsabilità della rottura secca.. sai che paura???


----------



## ipazia (9 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> *ma perche?* come fai a fare questo ad una persona a cui vuoi bene? con cui sei stato 13 anni?
> nessuno la giudica per averlo lasciato, le storie finiscono, amen....e' il dopo che mi fa schifo...
> se proprio devi spezzare un cuore, fallo, una botta secca, no che poi continui a giocarci come una bambola woodoo



è il potere...

se lei è così stronza (e io questo non lo so, questa è solo la versione di Bender), è anche insicura di se stessa, e come tutti gli insicuri, ha bisogno di schiacciare l'altro per affermare se stessa. 
Cerca conferme del suo potere (sulla vita, non su Bender) agendolo sull'altro. 
Ma siccome non è sicura, perde il controllo e abusa. E fa male.

E più è insicura, più abusa del potere. 

quando si è tranquilli e sicuri, non c'è bisogno di dominare l'altro, perchè è sufficiente dominare se stessi in relazione all'altro. 

Io la vedo così.


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> perchè le persone spesso sono rose dall'egoismo... e lei non è cattiva è solo un'egoista delle palle che non vuole tornare dai suoi, alla quale fa comodo una certa situazione....
> e bender ci sguazza...
> inoltre... non vuole prendersi lei la responsabilità della rottura secca.. sai che paura???


ma paura di che? gli piace un altro? gli sta sul cazzo bender? allora paura di che? forse solo di non sapere dove andare....
bender dammi il tuo numero stasera ti chiamo quando c'e' lei e ci facciamo una bella chiaccherata alla faccia sua....


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

*chi lo sà quando torna*

mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


Intanto cambia l avatar...


----------



## morfeo78 (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender, ieri sera ho visto "il lato positivo". È un film carino. Se non sai cosa guardare te lo consiglio.


----------



## Bender (9 Ottobre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Bender, ieri sera ho visto "il lato positivo". È un film carino. Se non sai cosa guardare te lo consiglio.


già visto almeno 3 volte, anche in tempi non sospetti, si un bel film


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> già visto almeno 3 volte, anche in tempi non sospetti, si un bel film



Ma perche l aspetti bender?  Per dirle cosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


Bender mi sembri più un padre ossessivo che un innamorato ... Smettila


----------



## Flavia (9 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> è il potere...
> 
> se lei è così stronza (e io questo non lo so, questa è solo la versione di Bender),* è anche insicura di se stessa, e come tutti gli insicuri, ha bisogno di schiacciare l'altro per affermare se stessa. *
> Cerca conferme del suo potere (sulla vita, non su Bender) agendolo sull'altro.
> ...


un' insicura lievemente stronza andante
e scusate il francesismo!


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Tzè.

Davvero, credetemi, credete alla Nausicuccia che tiene due birre in corpo e non ha cenato.

Se uno dice con gli occhinoi sgranati "qualunque cosa ma non lasciarmi" quello che succede è che la tizia in questione corre al negozio di scarpe per comprare lo stiletto. Capito?
E il tizio gli scarpini coi chiodi.

Sbagliato, sbagliatissimo, quanto vuoi, ma se da una parte c'è l'accettazione totale di qualunque cosa, dall'altra parte 1-si perde completamente la nozione di stronzaggine, si perde il riferimento di cosa sia stronzo e cosa no. Davvero. 2-cazzo, si stimola davvero il lato peggiore di noi.

Ci sono fior fiore di esperimento che mostrano come il 90& delle persone non aspetta altro che una occasione per essere stronzo, ma così stronzo come non ne avete idea. Pure buono, se ne ha l'occasione.

Ma appunto, dipende.

Vogio credere che non cederei a chiedere  a Bender quello che la sua ex (perchè, Bender, lei ha detto che è finita, è la tua ex, scusa se lo ricordo) dicevo, quell che la sua ex gli chuiede.
Ma che ne so.
Forse diventerei sadica pure io.


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tzè.
> 
> Davvero, credetemi, credete alla Nausicuccia che tiene due birre in corpo e non ha cenato.
> 
> ...


Scusa Nau, e te lo dico con due birrette in corpo pure io (che son sola e devo pur dormire), ma io credo che invece stai diventando un po' masochista cercando di far capire a Bender una situazione che lui non vuole capire, perché non la vuole accettare. 
Scusa la brutalità, ma sono ancora scossa per le parole di JB... :carneval:


----------



## Principessa (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


Tesò ma quello che ti diciamo t'arimbalza proprio? 

Non deve entrare più a casa tua... e che cazzo.......

Ma veramente vuoi fare il suo schiavetto a vita?

Falle fare un giro di giostra, la troietta, e che torni strisciante.

Però intanto SII UOMO!!!!

Ascolta oscuro! E' un rude ma ti sta dando i consigli giusti! Cambia quella cazzo di serratura di merda!


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


[video=youtube;mzdqrNpoJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzdqrNpoJjg[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;mzdqrNpoJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzdqrNpoJjg[/video]



Ahah!! Mitico...


----------



## ipazia (9 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> un' insicura lievemente stronza andante
> e scusate il francesismo!


ehm...io intendevo proprio stronza piena

..e la mia idea è che di quel meccanismo, in cui stronzaggine e insicurezza vanno a coincidere, non sia neanche del tutto consapevole. (e non è una giustificazione, solo una possibile lettura di una realtà così come viene esposta)

essere stronzi, a mio parere eh, è un meccanismo di difesa dalle proprie insicurezze, che si tenta di risolvere proiettandole sull'altro. 


..bender..stai affogando..nuota un po', su..sei in apnea..


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender sei un coglione!!! 

Scusa mancava la dose giornaliera


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> ehm...io intendevo proprio stronza piena
> 
> ..e la mia idea è che di quel meccanismo, in cui stronzaggine e insicurezza vanno a coincidere, non sia neanche del tutto consapevole. (e non è una giustificazione, solo una possibile lettura di una realtà così come viene esposta)
> 
> ...


insicurezza?
non lo so, sai?
a me sembra che lei 
sia molto sicura della situazione
in cui si è messa
ha un tetto sulla testa 
e la conseguente sicurezza derivante da B
ha una vita tutta sua 
dove fa quello che vuole
lei in questa situazione ci sta benissimo
il problema è B
 che non se ne sta a cuccia buono buono
ad accettare passivamente tutto
XDXDXDXD


----------



## Simy (10 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bender sei un coglione!!!
> 
> Scusa mancava la dose giornaliera


:risata:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


Le sue amiche sanno che ha un altro?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> mi ha mandato un messaggio e mi ha detto se mi ricordavo che andava all'ikea con le amiche che è a circa 50km da casa nostra e se non ricordo male chiude o alle 20,30 o alle 21 gli ho chiesto se veniva per cena mi ha detto non lo so
> va bè cercherò di far finta di niente quando torna, ma sembra che lo faccia apposta


Buon giorno coglianazzello.NO, non ci siamo.Casa nostra?CASA TUA!Poi ,sbattila fuori casa entro oggi o da domani riprendo a darti del COGLIONE!Tu credi che stava ad iKea?certo gli stavano rimontando le pareti anorettali dopo avergliele languidamente desciappate!Bender N.c.S!NON CI SIAMO, CAZZO!


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tzè.
> 
> *Davvero, credetemi, credete alla Nausicuccia che tiene due birre in corpo e non ha cenato.
> 
> ...


saggezza dell'alcool! ...
dovrei bermele pure io un paio di birrette quando sono a casa da sola... - ovvero quasi tutte le sere -


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le sue amiche sanno che ha un altro?


Mah, così a naso direi proprio di sì.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, così a naso direi proprio di sì.


E ci ridono pure sopra!


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

*ma diciamolo che ognuno di noi al suo modo s'è affezionato a sta storia va!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> *ma diciamolo che ognuno di noi al suo modo s'è affezionato a sta storia va!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*


Boh, no. Io non lo manco leggo più, dico Bender, da un centoventi pagine, minimo.


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Io non lo manco leggo più, dico Bender, da un centoventi pagine, minimo.


A dire la verità, pure io...


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Io non lo manco leggo più, dico Bender, da un centoventi pagine, minimo.


ma tanto è come beautiful....
puoi perderti un sacco di puntate ma la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma tanto è come beautiful....
> puoi perderti un sacco di puntate ma la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!!


A me più che altro certi commenti su Bender, vero o falso che sia, mi lasciano un po' così.


----------



## Flavia (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma tanto è come beautiful....
> puoi perderti un sacco di puntate ma la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma tanto è come beautiful....
> puoi perderti un sacco di puntate ma la situazione è sempre la stessa!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me più che altro certi commenti su Bender, vero o falso che sia, mi lasciano un po' così.


quoto (ma non ti montare la testa )


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Bender sei un coglione!!!
> 
> Scusa mancava la dose giornaliera


qualcuno doveva pur dirlo   nottata in bianco?


----------



## Calipso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me più che altro certi commenti su Bender, vero o falso che sia, mi lasciano un po' così.


secondo me oltre una certa soglia... non si dovrebbe andare... con nessuno fake o non fake che sia... 

non si fa... la buona educazione distingue le persone.. a prescindere ed è un dovere..


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno doveva pur dirlo   nottata in bianco?


Perplesso, il fatto è che a lui sembra non importare nulla che gli si dia del coglione... che senso ha ormai?


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Perplesso, il fatto è che a lui sembra non importare nulla che gli si dia del coglione... che senso ha ormai?


lo so,non avrà apprezzato nemmeno la mia coltissima citazione del Monnezza.....

però almeno uno si sfoga


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so,non avrà apprezzato nemmeno la mia coltissima citazione del Monnezza.....
> 
> però almeno uno si sfoga


Capisco sì, ma questo non sarebbe il posto dove dovrebbe sfogarsi bender? Tu potresti usare il topic apposito... :smile:


----------



## emme76 (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> [video=youtube;mzdqrNpoJjg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzdqrNpoJjg[/video]



Ahhahaha più chiaro di così!
Penso che l'avrà capito!

Eppure penso che la fodera....la ricucirà 
E staremo punto e a capo........


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Coglionazzo come stai?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so,non avrà apprezzato nemmeno la mia coltissima citazione del Monnezza.....
> 
> però almeno uno si sfoga


Perplesso, brutto handicappato della merda, ma che cazzo ti devi sfogare su uno che sta così e non reagisce? Eh? Sei scemo davvero così tanto? Così tanto da pensare o da giustificarti che l'idea che a lui PIACCIA? E se non fosse? E se anche fosse, tu chi straccazzo saresti, la mutua? E' che piace A TE, eventualmente. Con uno inerte, ma che gusto c'è? Ma vaffanculo, dai.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Capisco sì, ma questo non sarebbe il posto dove dovrebbe sfogarsi bender? Tu potresti usare il topic apposito... :smile:


beh...come ha scritto stanotte Scaredheart,qualcuno deve pur dare del coglione a Bender almeno una volta al giorno...sennò potrebbe dimenticarsi di quello che è


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perplesso, brutto handicappato della merda, ma che cazzo ti devi sfogare su uno che sta così e non reagisce? Eh? Sei scemo davvero così tanto? Così tanto da pensare o da giustificarti che l'idea che a lui PIACCIA? E se non fosse? E se anche fosse, tu chi straccazzo saresti, la mutua? E' che piace A TE, eventualmente. Con uno inerte, ma che gusto c'è? Ma vaffanculo, dai.


non mi giustifico,nè con te nè con altri.   Bender è così e così va trattato.   fine della questione.

svegliato male stamattina?


----------



## nate (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi giustifico,nè con te nè con altri.   Bender è così e così va trattato.   fine della questione.
> 
> svegliato male stamattina?


 direi di no,non è il caso assolutamentese uno sta affogando voi gli mettete la testa sotto ??


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non mi giustifico,nè con te nè con altri. Bender è così e così va trattato. fine della questione.
> 
> svegliato male stamattina?


Ma anche perchè cosa cazzo vuoi giustificare? Cosa vuoi dire oltre un laconico "così va trattato" che non vuol dire nulla? Ci credo che anche volendo non sapresti cosa scrivere senza mettere nero su bianco che sei un coglione patentato, Dio buono. Oh. Ma sei vero? Sei scemo? Ma che stracazzo mi rappresenta un "così va trattato". Al limite cazzo, lascialo perdere. Porca puttana. LASCIALO PERDERE, non così va trattato. Che cazzo oh. Avrà problemi, sarà vero, sarà finto, non me frega manco un cazzo, ma sei TU che non ti puoi leggere, non lui. Tu e chi continua ad insultarlo pagina dopo pagina. Ma almeno gli insulti random e senza senso posso anche capirli, non uno che scrive che "è quello che vuole lui" o che "così va trattato" per giustificarsi (perchè quello tenti di fare, in effetti, e malamente), che sono merdate senza senso alcuno. Ma vattene affanculo, su.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Nate*

Meglio affogarlo credimi!tanto la sua è un'agonia sensa senso!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Nate*

Meglio affogarlo credimi!tanto la sua è un'agonia senza senso!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche perchè cosa cazzo vuoi giustificare? Cosa vuoi dire oltre un laconico "così va trattato" che non vuol dire nulla? Ci credo che anche volendo non sapresti cosa scrivere senza mettere nero su bianco che sei un coglione patentato, Dio buono. Oh. Ma sei vero? Sei scemo? Ma che stracazzo mi rappresenta un "così va trattato". Al limite cazzo, lascialo perdere. Porca puttana. LASCIALO PERDERE, non così va trattato. Che cazzo oh. Avrà problemi, sarà vero, sarà finto, non me frega manci un cazzo, ma sei TU che non ti puoi leggere, non lui. Tu e chi continua ad insultarlo pagina dopo pagina. Ma almeno gli insulti random e senza senso posso anche capirli, non uno che scrive che "è quello che vuole lui" o che "così va trattato" per giustificarsi (perchè quello tenti di fare, in effetti, e malamente), che sono merdate senza senso alcuno. Ma vattene affanculo, su.


parvemi di aver scritto e riscritto che Bender è uno schiavo.   e da schiavo lo si tratta.

se non è chiaro,lo riscrivo.   Bender è uno schiavo.      vuoi un profilo psicologico?  

tu che scusa hai per continuare a seguire il 3d?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi di aver scritto e riscritto che Bender è uno schiavo. e da schiavo lo si tratta.
> 
> se non è chiaro,lo riscrivo. Bender è uno schiavo. vuoi un profilo psicologico?
> 
> tu che scusa hai per continuare a seguire il 3d?



Ma che schiavo, che profilo psicologico, master & slave di sto cazzo, porca puttana. Ma chi cazzo ti da retta con ste merdate da cerebrospento. Parvemi un cazzo, tu non sei un cazzo, sei una manciata di bit, e ti assicuro che tra te e Bender per lo meno quest'ultimo non le SCRIVE STE CAZZATE. Starà male, ma quale schiavo. Schiavo. DIO CRISTO. 
Parvemi peraltro d'aver scritto che non leggo Bender da almeno centoventi pagine, ma che a volte, a volte, leggo quello che gli scrivono gli altri. Mica per altro, è che mi trovo sto thread da tipo un mese sempre in cima alla pagina. E quindi a volte leggo. Tu invece vieni a fare il master di Bender. Pensa un po'. Lo psicologo. DioDioDio.


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so,non avrà apprezzato nemmeno la mia coltissima citazione del Monnezza.....
> 
> però almeno uno si sfoga


ho apprezzato, davvero mi ha fatto sorridere.
le cose semplici e dirette sono meglio di infiniti discorsi filosofici sull'essere che fa lui
e  poi lei gli racconto i miei sforzi per riconquistarla su sua insistenza e lui risponde
"tipico dell'uomo medio " e intanto continua a fare domande


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> e intanto continua a fare domande


Su cosa?


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che schiavo, che profilo psicologico, master & slave di sto cazzo, porca puttana. Ma chi cazzo ti da retta con ste merdate da cerebrospento. Parvemi un cazzo, tu non sei un cazzo, sei una manciata di bit, e ti assicuro che tra te e Bender per lo meno quest'ultimo non le SCRIVE STE CAZZATE. Starà male, ma quale schiavo. Schiavo. DIO CRISTO.
> Parvemi peraltro d'aver scritto che non leggo Bender da almeno centoventi pagine, ma che a volte, a volte, leggo quello che gli scrivono gli altri. Mica per altro, è che mi trovo sto thread da tipo un mese sempre in cima alla pagina. E quindi a volte leggo. Tu invece vieni a fare il master di Bender. Pensa un po'. Lo psicologo. DioDioDio.


ci stanno un tot di altri 3ds.   di alcuni non ho mai aperto nemmeno la prima pagina,di altri ho letto ma non ho commentato,perchè o non ho nulla aggiungere a quanto già osservato da altri o non perchè non c'è nulla da dire proprio.

se non ti va di leggere,non leggi e non commenti,soprattutto.

io sono me stesso e ripeto,visto che il cerume ti deve aver otturato il cervello stamattina...che nella vita,quella vera,quella non fatta di bit e pixel,mi è capitato di incontrare soggetti alla Bender.

e altro non chiedevano se non di portare un guinzaglio e farsi guidare.  mi vuoi credere? bene  non mi vuoi credere? amen.

non è che il tuo parere sia rilevante,nel presente caso,e non solo in questo caso


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

*non sono uno schiavo*

se mi aveste visto 5 mesi fa quando mi facevo  i cavoli miei non la pensereste così, ho rovinato tutto e con le mie mani senza rendermene conto, ho oziato ho fatto i cavoli miei pensando che lei era arrabbiata per altri motivi, e che passasse sopra le mie mancanze perché forse in quel momento mi amava di più di quanto l'amassi io e non mi sono reso conto che soffriva ,che stava malissimo, e se non ci fosse stato questo incubo che si è trasformato in innamoramento per lei avrei continuato, perché lei è fatta così sopporta, sopporta si tiene le cose dentro e poi esplode io invece le dico subito ma dopo 2 orette è tutto risolto mentre quando abbiamo litigato con lei ci vogliono giorni se non settimane per riappianare tutto.
non mi piace soffrire ma se devo pagare è giusto così spero solo che serva
ieri in tanto è rimasta sorpresa ,mi ha chiesto cosa avevo in mente visto che non gli facevo domande ed ero "tranquillo"


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho apprezzato, davvero mi ha fatto sorridere.
> le cose semplici e dirette sono meglio di infiniti discorsi filosofici sull'essere che fa lui
> e  poi lei gli racconto i miei sforzi per riconquistarla su sua insistenza e lui risponde
> "tipico dell'uomo medio " e intanto continua a fare domande


giuro che ritiro tutto quello che ho scritto e che penso di te se mi dimostri che al tipo hai tirato una testata per fracassargli il setto nasale.

anzi ti pago pure da bere.   ci stai?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ci stanno un tot di altri 3ds. di alcuni non ho mai aperto nemmeno la prima pagina,di altri ho letto ma non ho commentato,perchè o non ho nulla aggiungere a quanto già osservato da altri o non perchè non c'è nulla da dire proprio.
> 
> se non ti va di leggere,non leggi e non commenti,soprattutto.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa ti è capitato. Ma lascia perdere. Pezzo d'asino, ma asino vero, sto thread è lungo centosessanta e rotti pagine ed è NORMALE che capiti di leggerlo, proprio perchè è così LONGEVO. E siccome è così longevo dentro c'è di tutto, c'è Bender che piagne, ma non solo. Anzi, è il meno. Ed a volte capita che sia più interessante del motivo per cui, fondamentalmente, è nato. Come puoi non capire un concetto talmente SEMPLICE e reputarti pure PSICOLOGO di sta gran ceppa di cazzo è un mistero, ma comunque. 
A me non frega un cazzo di cosa pensi d'aver incontrato tu nella vita, perchè se tanto mi da tanto fuori non è che capisci più di quello che dimostri qui dentro. Non so se è chiaro. Se anche fuori avessi incontrato un Bender di latta pronto a farsi fustigare perchè piace a lui MA SOPRATTUTTO PIACE A TE, non è che sia lo stesso Bender. Asino, ed asino ancora. Non mi pare che QUESTO Bender ti abbia chiesto di insultarlo. Non mi pare affatto. E mi fa relamente schifo l'idea che tu lo faccia proprio perchè lui non reagisce, che se è così la merda tra voi due SEI TU.


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> giuro che ritiro tutto quello che ho scritto e che penso di te se mi dimostri che al tipo hai tirato una testata per fracassargli il setto nasale.
> 
> anzi ti pago pure da bere.   ci stai?


vive a 300km da casa mia in una grande città e non ho assolutamente idea di dove di preciso nemmeno lei è mai riuscita ad incontralo ancora, gli ho detto che ho pensato di andare in una piazza dove dice di andare spesso a pensare con un cartello con scritto il suo nome e aspettare li anche andando a dormire alla caritas , lei ha il terrore che ci parli e mi ha detto che se lo facci non avrei più a che fare con lei


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Su cosa?


lei  gli ha detto che avevo letto praticamente tutto quello che si erano detti in questi mesi, e lui subito si è accesso 
gli ha chiesto come avevo fatto ,se lo avevo ammesso se lo aveva scoperto lei, cosa pensassi di lui, cosa pensavo di lei, come mi sentivo, cosa avevo intenzione di fare


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti è capitato. Ma lascia perdere. Pezzo d'asino, ma asino vero, sto thread è lungo centosessanta e rotti pagine ed è NORMALE che capiti di leggerlo, proprio perchè è così LONGEVO. E siccome è così longevo dentro c'è di tutto, c'è Bender che piagne, ma non solo. Anzi, è il meno. Ed a volte capita che sia più interessante del motivo per cui, fondamentalmente, è nato. Come puoi non capire un concetto talmente SEMPLICE e reputarti pure PSICOLOGO di sta gran ceppa di cazzo è un mistero, ma comunque.
> A me non frega un cazzo di cosa pensi d'aver incontrato tu nella vita, perchè se tanto mi da tanto fuori non è che capisci più di quello che dimostri qui dentro. Non so se è chiaro. Se anche fuori avessi incontrato un Bender di latta pronto a farsi fustigare perchè piace a lui MA SOPRATTUTTO PIACE A TE, non è che sia lo stesso Bender. Asino, ed asino ancora. Non mi pare che QUESTO Bender ti abbia chiesto di insultarlo. Non mi pare affatto. E mi fa relamente schifo l'idea che tu lo faccia proprio perchè lui non reagisce, che se è così la merda tra voi due SEI TU.


psicologo mai detto di esserlo,anche se è vero che tutti qui rispondendo ai vari 3ds più o meno volontariamente e consciamente gli psicologi facciamo.

e non è che le cose si chiedano sempre espressamente,spesso le richieste si fanno tra le righe oppure si fanno senza rendersene conto.

e se non sei ancora arrivato a capire che non lo faccio perchè mi piace,ma perchè sono profondamente convinto che sia l'unico modo per avere una reazione da Bender...beh vuol dire che il cerume ti ha tappato del tutto il neurone solitario che hai.

e no.  non è normale leggere una cosa che si sostiene di non interessarci.   quindi o ammetti che ti interessa sapere come va a finire la storia oppure scavati dal belino che non è giornata,ragazzino


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei  gli ha detto che avevo letto praticamente tutto quello che si erano detti in questi mesi, e lui subito si è accesso
> gli ha chiesto come avevo fatto ,se lo avevo ammesso se lo aveva scoperto lei, cosa pensassi di lui, cosa pensavo di lei, come mi sentivo, cosa avevo intenzione di fare



Teme che tu lo vada a disturbare nella sua villa traboccante di donne.

Ha paura di te. Non è un bel pensiero? E' un ometto da nulla, bicipiti o meno.

Ps questo non cambia il tuo problema con la tua ex, mi spiace... non c'entra lui. Il problema resterebbe anche se lei capisse che 'sto qui ha solo bisogno di avere un bel bouquet di donne.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> vive a 300km da casa mia in una grande città e non ho assolutamente idea di dove di preciso nemmeno lei è mai riuscita ad incontralo ancora, gli ho detto che ho pensato di andare in una piazza dove dice di andare spesso a pensare con un cartello con scritto il suo nome e aspettare li anche andando a dormire alla caritas , lei ha il terrore che ci parli e mi ha detto che se lo facci non avrei più a che fare con lei


allora. tu 6 del ponente ligure e a 300 km da casa tua ci può essere solo Milano,perchè dal ponente a Torino i km sono molti di meno.

è sì,Milano è grossa,ma se conosci come si chiama il tipo,in qualche modo riesci a risalire a dove abita,a meno che non si chiami proprio Mario Rossi o Giuseppe Bianchi.

quindi fai un biglietto del treno e vallo a prendere a casa


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> psicologo mai detto di esserlo,anche se è vero che tutti qui rispondendo ai vari 3ds più o meno volontariamente e consciamente gli psicologi facciamo.
> 
> e non è che le cose si chiedano sempre espressamente,spesso le richieste si fanno tra le righe oppure si fanno senza rendersene conto.
> 
> ...


Compà, ma quale reazione, a te piace. QUALE BENEDETTA REAZIONE, che sono pagine e pagine e pagine che lo insulti a tuo piacere ottenendo COSA ESATTAMENTE? Eh? Sei stupido? Cos'hai ottenuto, oh? A' scemo. Tra le righe, non chiesto. Non sono psicologo, ma faccio i profili (SCHIAVO). Ma tu senti st'handicappato cronico da cottolengo. Fenomeno. Quale ragazzino. FENOMENO che altro non sei.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora. tu 6 del ponente ligure e a 300 km da casa tua ci può essere solo Milano,perchè dal ponente a Torino i km sono molti di meno.
> 
> è sì,Milano è grossa,ma se conosci come si chiama il tipo,in qualche modo riesci a risalire a dove abita,a meno che non si chiami proprio Mario Rossi o Giuseppe Bianchi.
> 
> quindi fai un biglietto del treno e vallo a prendere a casa



Ma perchè?
Gli cambierebbe qualcosa a Bender?

Non credo...


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, ma quale reazione, a te piace. QUALE BENEDETTA REAZIONE, che sono pagine e pagine e pagine che lo insulti a tuo piacere ottenendo COSA ESATTAMENTE? Eh? Sei stupido? Cos'hai ottenuto, oh? A' scemo. Tra le righe, non chiesto. Non sono psicologo, ma faccio i profili (SCHIAVO). Ma tu senti st'handicappato cronico da cottolengo. Fenomeno. Quale ragazzino. FENOMENO che altro non sei.


preferisci che affoghi te e lui almeno così liberiamo il mondo da 2 disadattati in un colpo solo?

o ci mettiamo a fare le pulci a tutte le tue puttanate?

avanti,ragazzino,vediamo se almeno riesci a farmi ridere,visto che a spiegartele le cose si fa più fatica che ad avere una risposta da Bender


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma perchè?
> Gli cambierebbe qualcosa a Bender?
> 
> Non credo...


sinceramente? sì.  credo che gli cambierebbe molto.   perchè dimostrerebbe che il concetto di amor proprio non gli è del tutto sconosciuto.


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

*non rispondo agli insulti...*

non mi toccano minimamente gli insulti, sono sincero nel dirlo.
le cose che mi toccano di più invece sono tutti i discorsi sulla fine irreversibile di una storia d'amore


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non mi toccano minimamente gli insulti, sono sincero nel dirlo.
> le cose che mi toccano di più invece sono tutti i discorsi sulla fine irreversibile di una storia d'amore


Non dovresti ignorarli invece .... pur essendo perlomeno discutibili possono offrire "anche" una lettura diversa del modus operandi che ti ha portato dove sei .... ho scritto possono ...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> preferisci che affoghi te e lui almeno così liberiamo il mondo da 2 disadattati in un colpo solo?
> 
> o ci mettiamo a fare le pulci a tutte le tue puttanate?
> 
> avanti,ragazzino,vediamo se almeno riesci a farmi ridere,visto che a spiegartele le cose si fa più fatica che ad avere una risposta da Bender


Ma piuttosto preferirei che affogassi tu, se dovessi scegliere tra te e Bender. Tu, compare mio, non è che stai spiegando nulla. Che prima Bender dev'essere trattato così in quanto SCHIAVO, e che poi che tracci il suo PROFILO PSICOLOGICO (che però psicologo non sei ma ne sai), e quindi PRIMA TRATTARLO COSI' E' UN DOVERE PERCHE' LO VUOLE LUI (PERCHE'? E' SCHIAVO, OVVIAMENTE), e poi però TU IN REALTA' NON E' CHE E' COSI' PERCHE' SCHIAVO (E QUINDI VA TRATTATO COSI' A PRESCINDERE) ma STAI TENTANDO DI AIUTARLO PER OTTENERE UNA REAZIONE DA, TIPO, 160 PAGINE. Anzi, 190. Che buon cuore. Che anima candida, che sforzo durato pagine e pagine e decine di pagine di tentativi infruttuosi di scuoterlo. Che nobiltà d'animo, fino alla fine. Gesù.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non mi toccano minimamente gli insulti, sono sincero nel dirlo.
> le cose che mi toccano di più invece sono tutti i discorsi sulla fine irreversibile di una storia d'amore



Ma sinceramente.

Prova a guardarti un secondo "dal di fuori", tenta di estraniarti per un secondo.

prova a "far finta" per un secondo che la tua storia sia finita.
Preferisci continuare a sperare, senza motivo, continuare a soffrire come soffri ora?
L'ho capito che non riesci a vedere un futuro in cui stai meglio senza di lei, e per questo ti aggrappi anche al dolore che provi, perchè almeno ti sembra di provarlo per lei, con lei.

Ma io che non sono innamorata della tua ex, e che ho avuto più esperienze sentimentali di te -come quasi tutti qui del resto- so -so!- che quello che soffri ora passerà.
Passerà, comincerà a passare, appena ti permetterai di andare avanti, di pensare a te, e non ad un "noi" che non esiste più.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma piuttosto preferirei che affogassi tu, se dovessi scegliere tra te e Bender. Tu, compare mio, non è che stai spiegando nulla. Che prima Bender dev'essere trattato così in quanto SCHIAVO, e che poi che tracci il suo PROFILO PSICOLOGICO (che però psicologo non sei ma ne sai), e quindi PRIMA TRATTARLO COSI' E' UN DOVERE PERCHE' LO VUOLE LUI (PERCHE'? E' SCHIAVO, OVVIAMENTE), e poi però TU IN REALTA' NON E' CHE E' COSI' PERCHE' SCHIAVO (E QUINDI VA TRATTATO COSI' A PRESCINDERE) ma STAI TENTANDO DI AIUTARLO PER OTTENERE UNA REAZIONE DA, TIPO, 160 PAGINE. Anzi, 190. Che buon cuore. Che anima candida, che sforzo durato pagine e pagine e decine di pagine di tentativi infruttuosi di scuoterlo. Che nobiltà d'animo, fino alla fine. Gesù.


ok,hai fatto la tua scenetta da checca isterica.    ora,appurato che io sono il Male Assoluto e che tu stai a goderti lo spettacolo,visto che piùche venire a dare fastidio a me sperando di avere un minuto di visibilità nella tua triste giornata,si può sapere che te ne frega di Bender e della sua situazione?

visto che non è che tu ti sia sprecato per cercare di aiutarlo,eh.....


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Teme che tu lo vada a disturbare nella sua villa traboccante di donne.
> 
> Ha paura di te. Non è un bel pensiero? E' un ometto da nulla, bicipiti o meno.
> 
> Ps questo non cambia il tuo problema con la tua ex, mi spiace... non c'entra lui. Il problema resterebbe anche se lei capisse che 'sto qui ha solo bisogno di avere un bel bouquet di donne.


già quando non gli parlava da 3 giorni lei mi aveva preso da parte e mi aveva detto se avevo parlato con lui se gli avevo telefonato, ha paura che se gli parlo poi lui non gli rivolga più la parola


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sinceramente? sì.  credo che gli cambierebbe molto.   perchè dimostrerebbe che il concetto di amor proprio non gli è del tutto sconosciuto.



Mà, mi sembra come affrontare un problema minore, perchè non riusciamo ad affrontare il vero problema.

Come se io mi sentissi inadatta sul mio lavoro per qualche mia mancanza, e prendessi il coraggio a due mani di andare a criticare un collega che ritengo abbia fatto miglior figura di me.
Mica ho risolto.
E non mi sembra che ne ricaverei tutta 'sta autostima o rispetto epr me.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> non mi toccano minimamente gli insulti, sono sincero nel dirlo.
> le cose che mi toccano di più invece sono tutti i discorsi sulla fine irreversibile di una storia d'amore


Il mio coglione non è un insulto è solo che ti stai comportando così!Da coglione!Tutto finisce,anche l'amore,e quando finisce bisogna conservare il rispetto di se stessi,la propria dignità di persona.Non c'è cosa più squallida di voler a tutti costi trattenere qualcuno che non ci vuole più.Forse il modo migliore per riaverlo e lasciarlo andare.Non ti vuole più,il passato non conta,e ti stai giocando malissimo anche le ultime carte perchè gli stia facendo schifo...!Coglionazzo ti è chiaro o è difficile da capire?


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> non mi toccano minimamente gli insulti, sono sincero nel dirlo.
> le cose che mi toccano di più invece sono tutti i discorsi sulla fine irreversibile di una storia d'amore


questo è chiaro a tutti tranne a JB,ma poverino anche lui ha le sue tare,lo teniamo qui perchè siamo buoni di cuore (non io,ovvio,ma gli altri sì)

il resto....beh ragazzo.    la verità spesso fa male,vorrei dire quasi sempre.

ma quello che non va è che di fronte alla verità,tu non solo non reagisci ma ti contorci ancora di più,ci dai veramente l'impressione che tu ne stia godendo di questa passività assoluta.

tanto che ti fo una domanda,a cui magari non risponderai,ma chissà.

se la tua ex (perchè è bene che ti entri in testa che lei è una ex) ti facesse un discorso del tipo "ok,torno da te,ma sappi che se mi capita l'occasione di andare con un altro,me lo faccio.   non ti lascio e tornerò sempre da te,ma se mi va di divertirmi con altri non mi lascio scappare l'opportunità"

tu,ad un discorso del genere,che risponderesti?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,hai fatto la tua scenetta da checca isterica. ora,appurato che io sono il Male Assoluto e che tu stai a goderti lo spettacolo,visto che piùche venire a dare fastidio a me sperando di avere un minuto di visibilità nella tua triste giornata,si può sapere che te ne frega di Bender e della sua situazione?
> 
> visto che non è che tu ti sia sprecato per cercare di aiutarlo,eh.....


Checca isterica. Checca. Senti: tu non sei il male assoluto, che se tu fossi davvero il male assoluto saremmo l'Eden che fu. No. Tu sei scemo, che è ben peggio. E pure in malafede. Ed io, purtroppo per te, non è che goda particolarmente nell'assistere a te che te le pigli con un poraccio in evidente difficoltà perchè ti piace epperò te la racconti e tenti di spacciare il tutto per altro. Ennò.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *questo è chiaro a tutti tranne a JB,ma poverino anche lui ha le sue tare,lo teniamo qui perchè siamo buoni di cuore (non io,ovvio,ma gli altri sì)
> 
> *il resto....beh ragazzo. la verità spesso fa male,vorrei dire quasi sempre.
> 
> ...


Ma chiaro a tutti che? Chiaro a tutti COSA? Tu lo stai insultando PERCHE' PIACE FARLO A TE, non perchè piace a lui. Coglione. Per quello lo specifica, peraltro. Tu non lo stai affattando aiutando ricoprendolo d'insulti, lo stai ricoprendo d'insulti perchè LUI E' UNO SCHIAVO ED E' COSI' CHE GLI SCHIAVI VAN TRATTATI (PERCHE' CI GODONO), quando in reatà di te e dei tuoi insulti NON GLIENE FREGA UN CAZZO e manco ci gode particolarmente. Lo capisci o no, genio? Il problema NON E' CHE FERISCI LUI, per me, IL PROBLEMA E' CHE SEI UNO STRONZO CAGATO A FORZA TU.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mà, mi sembra come affrontare un problema minore, perchè non riusciamo ad affrontare il vero problema.
> 
> Come se io mi sentissi inadatta sul mio lavoro per qualche mia mancanza, e prendessi il coraggio a due mani di andare a criticare un collega che ritengo abbia fatto miglior figura di me.
> Mica ho risolto.
> E non mi sembra che ne ricaverei tutta 'sta autostima o rispetto epr me.


il parallelo non regge e ti spiego il motivo:   il tipo è colui che sta decretando la fine della storia di Bender e non solo.

anzi,se le cose che Bender ci racconta sono tutte vere,sta addirittura sobillando la ex contro Bender.

ovvero,non solo gli sta soffiando la ragazza,ma gliela fa pure in testa.     Quindi non è un collega che si è messo in miglior luce di lui,è un rivale che non pago di aver vinto la tenzone,ora si diverte (lui sì) ad umiliarlo

e gonfiarlo come una zampogna per Bender sarebbe una dimostrazione che sì ok,ha capito di aver perso la lotta,ma non ci sta a farsi umiliare


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Checca isterica. Checca. Senti: tu non sei il male assoluto, che se tu fossi davvero il male assoluto saremmo l'Eden che fu. No. Tu sei scemo, che è ben peggio. E pure in malafede. Ed io, purtroppo per te, non è che goda particolarmente nell'assistere a te che te le pigli con un poraccio in evidente difficoltà perchè ti piace epperò te la racconti e tenti di spacciare il tutto per altro. Ennò.


stai facendo tutto tu,cara la mia checca isterica.  e non è che pigiando col tasto maiuscolo fisso hai più ragione.

sembri solo ancora più checca di quella che 6.

se godessi con Bender avrei ben altro atteggiamento,fidati.      ma visto che tu non capisci,non farmi perdere ulteriore tempo,per cui non ti risponderò oltre.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai facendo tutto tu,cara la mia checca isterica. e non è che pigiando col tasto maiuscolo fisso hai più ragione.
> 
> sembri solo ancora più checca di quella che 6.
> 
> se godessi con Bender avrei ben altro atteggiamento,fidati. ma visto che tu non capisci,non farmi perdere ulteriore tempo,per cui non ti risponderò oltre.


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahah! 

Altro atteggiamento. Minchia. AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il parallelo non regge e ti spiego il motivo:   il tipo è colui che sta decretando la fine della storia di Bender e non solo.
> 
> anzi,se le cose che Bender ci racconta sono tutte vere,sta addirittura sobillando la ex contro Bender.
> 
> ...


Tendo ad evitare generalizzazioni, ma questa mi sembra "roba da maschi"

Quel tipo NON è quello che ha decretato la fine della loro storia. E' un espediente, un caso. La ex di Bender non è che non lo ama perchè c'è questo tipo. La ex di Bender si è allontanata da lui per tutt'altri motivi, il tizio è solo un pretesto, una cosa in più, la stampella -falsa- che le ha permesso di troncare.

E quel tizio non interagisce con Bender, interagisce con 'sta ragazza.
Qualunque cosa Spiderman pensi di Bender, non lo va a dire a Bender, ma a lei.
E', di nuovo, lei, che pur come ex dovrebbe proteggere la dignità di lui, che lo umilia, con la sua condiscendenza.
Così come Bender autorizza lei a trattarlo malissimo, lei autorizza Spiderman a dire certe cose, anzi, ho il forte dubbio che lei lo spinga a dire certe cose (in genere non la degna più di una occhiata, stranamente si scalda se si parla di Bender, ergo lei lo fa parlare di Bender)

E quindi, dal mio punto di vista, visto che Spider non c'entra un tubo con la fine della loro storia, e non sta umiliando Bender, andare a gonfiarlo come una zampogna sarebbe solo un affrontare lui invece di affrontare lei.
Sai che miglioramento..


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendo ad evitare generalizzazioni, ma questa mi sembra "roba da maschi"
> 
> Quel tipo NON è quello che ha decretato la fine della loro storia. E' un espediente, un caso. La ex di Bender non è che non lo ama perchè c'è questo tipo. La ex di Bender si è allontanata da lui per tutt'altri motivi, il tizio è solo un pretesto, una cosa in più, la stampella -falsa- che le ha permesso di troncare.
> 
> ...


la sobillazione di lei parte da lui,questo credo sia pacifico per tutti.  quindi la sua quota parte c'è tutta.  e anche il motivo per cui si merita una camionata di legnate.   che sarà anche roba da maschi,ma sai quello siamo e alle volte alla parte istintiva ci affidiamo.

Sulle responsabilità di lei stiamo disquisendo da 2 mesi e credo che più o meno siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che il comportamento di lei meriterebbe la damnatio memoriae eterna.

ma mettiamoci il cuore in pace su questo,Bender pur di riaverla è disposto a perdonarle qualsiasi cosa e direi proprio che intenda qualsiasi cosa davvero.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> la sobillazione di lei parte da lui,questo credo sia pacifico per tutti.  quindi la sua quota parte c'è tutta.  e anche il motivo per cui si merita una camionata di legnate.   che sarà anche roba da maschi,ma sai quello siamo e alle volte alla parte istintiva ci affidiamo.
> 
> Sulle responsabilità di lei stianmo disquisendo da 2 mesi e credo che più o meno siamo tutti d'accordo che il comportamento di lei meriterebbe la damnatio memoriae eterna.
> 
> ma mettiamoci il cuore in pace su questo,Bender pur di riaverla è disposto a perdonarle qualsiasi cosa e direi proprio che intenda qualsiasi cosa davvero.


Che bello riavere cosa?chi?una donna che pensa ad un altro?Bella prospettiva da coglionazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tendo ad evitare generalizzazioni, ma questa mi sembra "roba da maschi"
> 
> Quel tipo NON è quello che ha decretato la fine della loro storia. E' un espediente, un caso. La ex di Bender non è che non lo ama perchè c'è questo tipo. La ex di Bender si è allontanata da lui per tutt'altri motivi, il tizio è solo un pretesto, una cosa in più, la stampella -falsa- che le ha permesso di troncare.
> 
> ...


Sì vabbè, ma di che cazzo parliamo. La maniera migliore di aiutare Bender consisterebbe, secondo lo scienziato, nel convincerlo ad andare a menare l'altro. Che storia.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

*caro professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello riavere cosa?chi?una donna che pensa ad un altro?Bella prospettiva da coglionazzo!


è vero.  ma è questo tanto che Bender vuole.   che almeno prenda coscienza di sè e da coglionazzo si comporti a tutto tondo


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> se mi aveste visto 5 mesi fa quando mi facevo  i cavoli miei non la pensereste così, ho rovinato tutto e con le mie mani senza rendermene conto, ho oziato ho fatto i cavoli miei pensando che lei era arrabbiata per altri motivi, e che passasse sopra le mie mancanze perché forse in quel momento mi amava di più di quanto l'amassi io e non mi sono reso conto che soffriva ,che stava malissimo, e se non ci fosse stato questo incubo che si è trasformato in innamoramento per lei avrei continuato, perché lei è fatta così sopporta, sopporta si tiene le cose dentro e poi esplode io invece le dico subito ma dopo 2 orette è tutto risolto mentre quando abbiamo litigato con lei ci vogliono giorni se non settimane per riappianare tutto.
> non mi piace soffrire ma se devo pagare è giusto così spero solo che serva
> ieri in tanto è rimasta sorpresa ,mi ha chiesto cosa avevo in mente visto che non gli facevo domande ed ero "tranquillo"


Visto che a star seduto sui binari il treno passa?
Tu amico mio sei pieno di rimorsi dovuti all'ignavia.
QUante occasioni hai perso per fare qualcosa di buono?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,hai fatto la tua scenetta da checca isterica.    ora,appurato che io sono il Male Assoluto e che tu stai a goderti lo spettacolo,visto che piùche venire a dare fastidio a me sperando di avere un minuto di visibilità nella tua triste giornata,si può sapere che te ne frega di Bender e della sua situazione?
> 
> visto che non è che tu ti sia sprecato per cercare di aiutarlo,eh.....


Insomma quello che a suo modo JB sta tentando di dirti è:
Per favore vacci piano con gli utenti, perchè non sai in realtà come è messa la persona che si cela dietro il nick.
Insomma un minimo di tatto.
Ma ammetto che sia facile sparare sulla croce rossa.
Anche per me l'accanimento che hai contro Bender è giustificabile solo se ascrivibile a pura cattiveria.

My two cents.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> visto che non è che tu ti sia sprecato per cercare di aiutarlo,eh.....


Questa cosa magari la chiarisco un attimo. Non a te, in generale. Non c'è modo per aiutare Bender. Non c'è qui, e forse non ce ne sarebbe uno neanche dal vivo. Da certe cose uno deve trovare la forza di uscirne DA SOLO. Se ce la fa bene, e se non ce la fa ci rimane sotto. Non tutto è passibile d'aiuto. Qui Bender si viene a sfogare, per lo più. Tipo diario, con in più un minimo d'interazione. Ma non credo che insultarlo sia la maniera migliore per interagirci, quand'anche fosse par aiutarlo, ammesso che si potesse ed ammesso pure che sia vero che uno lo insulta per farlo star meglio (...). Io non ho i mezzi per aiutarlo perchè credo che in realtà nessuno possa. Per quello non lo leggo, nè gli scrivo nulla. Tutto qui. Gli auguro solo di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma quello che a suo modo JB sta tentando di dirti è:
> Per favore vacci piano con gli utenti, perchè non sai in realtà come è messa la persona che si cela dietro il nick.
> Insomma un minimo di tatto.
> Ma ammetto che sia facile sparare sulla croce rossa.
> ...


Giusto per capire.Abbiamo letto per mesi l'accanimento di jb contro ultimo con epiteti di tutti i tipi,e andava bene,perplesso da giustamente del coglione ad uno che si COMPORTA  da coglione e parlate della cattiveria di perplesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Coglionazzi pure voi vero?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa cosa magari la chiarisco un attimo. Non a te, in generale. Non c'è modo per aiutare Bender. Non c'è qui, e forse non ce ne sarebbe uno neanche dal vivo. Da certe cose uno deve trovare la forza di uscirne DA SOLO. Se ce la fa bene, e se non ce la fa ci rimane sotto. Non tutto è passibile d'aiuto. Qui Bender si viene a sfogare, per lo più. Tipo diario, con in più un minimo d'interazione. Ma non credo che insultarlo sia la maniera migliore per interagirci, quand'anche fosse par aiutarlo, ammesso che si potesse ed ammesso pure che sia vero che uno lo insulta per farlo star meglio (...). Io non ho i mezzi per aiutarlo perchè credo che in realtà nessuno possa. Per quello non lo leggo, nè gli scrivo nulla. Tutto qui. Gli auguro solo di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne.


Quoto.
E la mission per noi sarebbe
che grazie anche a noi lui trovi quella forza di reagire.


Io non me ne intendo...ma non mi pari tanto checca tu...anzi...
Sai tanto da scaricatore di porto...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questa cosa magari la chiarisco un attimo. Non a te, in generale. Non c'è modo per aiutare Bender. Non c'è qui, e forse non ce ne sarebbe uno neanche dal vivo. Da certe cose uno deve trovare la forza di uscirne DA SOLO. Se ce la fa bene, e se non ce la fa ci rimane sotto. Non tutto è passibile d'aiuto. Qui Bender si viene a sfogare, per lo più. Tipo diario, con in più un minimo d'interazione. Ma non credo che insultarlo sia la maniera migliore per interagirci, quand'anche fosse par aiutarlo, ammesso che si potesse ed ammesso pure che sia vero che uno lo insulta per farlo star meglio (...). Io non ho i mezzi per aiutarlo perchè credo che in realtà nessuno possa. Per quello non lo leggo, nè gli scrivo nulla. Tutto qui. Gli auguro solo di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne.


Ma che cazzo scrivi anche tu?porca di quella troia!Gli auguro di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne????Uscire da cosa????Ma che sta in ospedale combattendo contro una malattia?ma piantatela cazzo,a 30 anni si comporta come un un ritardato,ci siamo passati tutti,l'amore può finire ed in questo caso è finito e allora?Adesso non possiamo scrivere che è UNA VERGOGNA  di uomo?che si sta comportando da ritardato?Non possiamo scrivere che è patetico e la storia è patetica?si lascia gente dopo 30 anni di matrimonio con figli a carico e questo ci dissangua i coglioni e non possiamo scrivere che è un testa di cazzo?e allora dimmi tu scienziato dei miei coglioni che cosa sarebbe?30 suonati....!Tu saresti il primo nel reale a pisciargli sui vestiti...adesso fai il difensore dei coglioni?e da quando?non toccava a me poi?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giusto per capire.Abbiamo letto per mesi l'accanimento di jb contro ultimo con epiteti di tutti i tipi,e andava bene,perplesso da giustamente del coglione ad uno che si COMPORTA  da coglione e parlate della cattiveria di perplesso?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Coglionazzi pure voi vero?


Allora tra persone intelligenti nn ci sono bisogno di dimostrazioni.
Ultimo ha una forza interiore che Bender certo non ha.
E se osservi jb carica la mano dove sa che l'altro porta botta.

Mi spiace esimio dott. Oscuro, ma i post di Perplesso non hanno certo il sapore dei suoi goliardici.

Magari si fosse limitato a Coglionazzo ripigliati.

Anche io grazie a Lunapiena sto imparando a capire il suo senso dell'umorismo, e imparare a ridere di cose che a me francamente non fanno ridere...

Capisco comunque che lei voglia in qualche maniera difendere l'operato dell'esimio dottor Perplesso.

Che nel caso di Bender farebbe meglio a perplimersi un attimino anzichè sfoderare certezze da nazista.
Sembra di leggere la Gestapo contro un ebreo...voglio dire...imbarazzante...


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma quello che a suo modo JB sta tentando di dirti è:
> Per favore vacci piano con gli utenti, perchè non sai in realtà come è messa la persona che si cela dietro il nick.
> Insomma un minimo di tatto.
> Ma ammetto che sia facile sparare sulla croce rossa.
> ...


allora: sì sono volutamente cattivo con Bender,anzi potrei esserlo ancora di più.

ma non lo faccio perchè goda a farlo.   lo faccio perchè l'unica possibilità di farlo reagire non la si sfrutta compatendolo,ma scuotendolo.    anche con ferocia,anche scrivendogli ogni giorno Coglione come fa Oscuro.

perchè mi è già capitato nella vita di incontrare un Bender e con lui il trattarlo male fece effetto,eccome se fece effetto.  e ancora ringrazia gli amici per averlo fatto.

Magari con Bender non fa effetto niente,nemmeno offenderlo,nemmeno umiliarlo,nemmeno deriderlo.   ma perchè non provare anche la terapia d'urto?   se non altro,non si resta col dubbio di non aver tentato anche questo sentiero per arrivare a destinazione.

Poi se Bender proprio non vuole uscire dal pozzo,amen


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora tra persone intelligenti nn ci sono bisogno di dimostrazioni.
> Ultimo ha una forza interiore che Bender certo non ha.
> E se osservi jb carica la mano dove sa che l'altro porta botta.
> 
> ...


Hai stabilito tu la forza interiore dell'uno e dell'altro?A me sembra solo un voler scassare il cazzo a perplesso che ha tute le ragioni del caso.Se poi è normale piagnucolare a 30 come fa questo coglionazzo...allora accomodatevi pure siete voi i veri professoroni!Detto fra noi,io non consiglierei a bender di rompere la testa ad uno che non c'entra un cazzo,quindi io difendo solo il mio pensiero che poi è sempre quello giusto!:up:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora: sì sono volutamente cattivo con Bender,anzi potrei esserlo ancora di più.
> 
> ma non lo faccio perchè goda a farlo. lo faccio perchè l'unica possibilità di farlo reagire non la si sfrutta compatendolo,ma scuotendolo. anche con ferocia,anche scrivendogli ogni giorno Coglione come fa Oscuro.
> 
> ...


su questo sono d accordo con te, e' capitato anche a me di dover scuotere qualcuno con violenza per farlo reagire, ma credo che questo discorso valga solo se la persona a cui diamo del coglione e' davanti a noi perplesso...per il semplice fatto che non sai lui come puo inter[pretare quello che gli dici...non ti puo guardare negli occhi e capire che lo fai per lui......
non puo succedere questo su un forum....non potra mai afferrare i messaggi che voi gli manadte cosi.....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo scrivi anche tu?porca di quella troia!Gli auguro di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne????Uscire da cosa????Ma che sta in ospedale combattendo contro una malattia?ma piantatela cazzo,a 30 anni si comporta come un un ritardato,ci siamo passati tutti,l'amore può finire ed in questo caso è finito e allora?Adesso non possiamo scrivere che è UNA VERGOGNA  di uomo?che si sta comportando da ritardato?Non possiamo scrivere che è patetico e la storia è patetica?si lascia gente dopo 30 anni di matrimonio con figli a carico e questo ci dissangua i coglioni e non possiamo scrivere che è un testa di cazzo?e allora dimmi tu scienziato dei miei coglioni che cosa sarebbe?30 suonati....!Tu saresti il primo nel reale a pisciargli sui vestiti...adesso fai il difensore dei coglioni?e da quando?non toccava a me poi?


Semplice Bender è un debole.
E che gioco è che i forti infieriscano su un debole?
Trent'anni?

Ma come possiamo fare paragoni con i nostri trent'anni?
Io a trenta ero sposato da tre anni, fioccavo concorsi e concerti a nastro, ero oberato dai debiti per la casa, cercavo di fare un figlio.

Altri a trent'anni sono più avanti o indietro di me no?
C'è uno qua del forum che mi raccontava che a trent'anni era già responsabile di una grossa azienda...

Poi non sappiamo come mai i genitori lo facciano vivere a sto modo da michelasso...no?
Cosa credi cerchi di farmi passare mia figlia?

QUesto.
Tu sei papino e mi devi mantenere perchè sei mio padre.
E io le rispondo: occhio che vedi bene come sono messi i nonni, e che cosa fa la mamma per loro.
Sappilo quello è il tuo futuro se non moriamo prima.
Quindi cara io ti mantengo, ma tu un giorno dovrai pagarci la badante...

Questa è la fiera della vita...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> allora: sì sono volutamente cattivo con Bender,anzi potrei esserlo ancora di più.
> 
> ma non lo faccio perchè goda a farlo.   lo faccio perchè l'unica possibilità di farlo reagire non la si sfrutta compatendolo,ma scuotendolo.    anche con ferocia,anche scrivendogli ogni giorno Coglione come fa Oscuro.
> 
> ...


Permettimi,a questo punto consiglierei a bender di farsi un bel giro negli ospedali!Odio la retorica,ma quando si perde il senso della misura....!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> su questo sono d accordo con te, e' capitato anche a me di dover scuotere qualcuno con violenza per farlo reagire, ma credo che questo discorso valga solo se la persona a cui diamo del coglione e' davanti a noi perplesso...per il semplice fatto che non sai lui come puo inter[pretare quello che gli dici...non ti puo guardare negli occhi e capire che lo fai per lui......
> non puo succedere questo su un forum....non potra mai afferrare i messaggi che voi gli manadte cosi.....


E potrebbero sortire effetti indesiderati
Pensa anche a te...
L'effetto che ti fece il forum a prima ondata...

Poi là tutti a piangere il morto no?

Ma intanto...giù sberleffi...no?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Appinto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice Bender è un debole.
> E che gioco è che i forti infieriscano su un debole?
> Trent'anni?
> 
> ...


Quando vuoi scrivi cose sensate,quindi fate bene a compatirlo?tanto è un debole?ma ti rendi conto o no?insomma capisci che un debole in questa società dura quanto uno stronzo in una tazza del cesso vero?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai stabilito tu la forza interiore dell'uno e dell'altro?A me sembra solo un voler scassare il cazzo a perplesso che ha tute le ragioni del caso.Se poi è normale piagnucolare a 30 come fa questo coglionazzo...allora accomodatevi pure siete voi i veri professoroni!Detto fra noi,io non consiglierei a bender di rompere la testa ad uno che non c'entra un cazzo,quindi io difendo solo il mio pensiero che poi è sempre quello giusto!:up:


No lo hanno stabilito il tenore e il registro linguistico delle risposte.
Per carità esimio dott.Oscuro, sappiamo che lei ha sempre il pensiero giusto!
Lei ha avuto la strada come maestra di vita...mica cotiche eh?


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> su questo sono d accordo con te, e' capitato anche a me di dover scuotere qualcuno con violenza per farlo reagire, ma credo che questo discorso valga solo se la persona a cui diamo del coglione e' davanti a noi perplesso...per il semplice fatto che non sai lui come puo inter[pretare quello che gli dici...non ti puo guardare negli occhi e capire che lo fai per lui......
> non puo succedere questo su un forum....non potra mai afferrare i messaggi che voi gli manadte cosi.....


beh...se questo principio fosse vero sempre,questo forum non avrebbe più senso.

invece,tutto o quasi i forumisti che leggi ogni giorno ti possono dire che i messaggi,duri,dolci,strafottenti,inquisitori, consolatori,etc.....che scriviamo a chi viene qui ad esporre la sua storia e a chiedere che ne pensiamo.....beh i messaggi arrivano a segno e fanno colpo.

uno dei motivi per cui il 3d di Bender va avanti da 2 mesi o quasi è proprio perchè abbiamo cercato di scardinare il suo guscio in tutti i modi,anche tu ci hai provato e ci stai provando.   ma lui non si lascia scalfire da nessuno.

però risultati concreti nisba.    ripeto,magari anche il mio tentativo sarà infruttuoso.   ma proviamo anche questa via oppure arrendiamoci,chiediamo a Bender di lucchettare il 3d e amen


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permettimi,a questo punto consiglierei a bender di farsi un bel giro negli ospedali!Odio la retorica,ma quando si perde il senso della misura....!


credo che il senso della misura Bender non l'abbia mai avuto


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No lo hanno stabilito il tenore e il registro linguistico delle risposte.
> Per carità esimio dott.Oscuro, sappiamo che lei ha sempre il pensiero giusto!
> Lei ha avuto la strada come maestra di vita...mica cotiche eh?


Signor conte,lei è consapevole delle cazzate che scrive vero?vogliamo parlare del registro linguistico di ultimo che per mesi è stato offeso e insultato in ogni modo?Si ricordi:la strada ha avuto me come maestro di vita.Non il contrario!


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando vuoi scrivi cose sensate,quindi fate bene a compatirlo?tanto è un debole?ma ti rendi conto o no?insomma capisci che un debole in questa società dura quanto uno stronzo in una tazza del cesso vero?


Strano sai?
SIamo in una società che si proclama per l'aiuto dei deboli no?
Peace and Love...
Cosa leggo sulla stampa di oggi?
Il vescovo di Torino in vista dell'inverno prega il comune di bloccare gli sfratti.
Dice niente sfratto a chi è senza lavoro.

Il comune risponde che il vero problema è riuscire a contrastare la povertà, i proprietari dicono non dimenticate le difficoltà di chi affitta...che se non riceviamo l'affitto lo stato ci riduce in povertà noi con le tasse...

Non va compatito ma aiutato no?
Si dice solo che forse il metodo di Perplesso non è il più efficace o idoneo.

E dal tono di scrittura sono indotto a pensare che lui si diverta a coglionarlo.
E sono persuaso, me vedrò di considerare anche il tuo punto di vista, che a sto giro jb abbia ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Signor conte,lei è consapevole delle cazzate che scrive vero?vogliamo parlare del registro linguistico di ultimo che per mesi è stato offeso e insultato in ogni modo?Si ricordi:la strada ha avuto me come maestro di vita.Non il contrario!


Ah si vero...è il vigile che dirige il traffico e non viceversa...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Strano sai?
> SIamo in una società che si proclama per l'aiuto dei deboli no?
> Peace and Love...
> Cosa leggo sulla stampa di oggi?
> ...


Ancora non hai capito che bender è qui solo per sentirsi dire ciò che vuole sentirsi dire?Si ,siamo in una società che proclama l'aiuto dei deboli e poi li schiaccia senza pietà alcuna.Tu vai dietro ai proclami,io no!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...se questo principio fosse vero sempre,questo forum non avrebbe più senso.
> 
> invece,tutto o quasi i forumisti che leggi ogni giorno ti possono dire che i messaggi,duri,dolci,strafottenti,inquisitori, consolatori,etc.....che scriviamo a chi viene qui ad esporre la sua storia e a chiedere che ne pensiamo.....beh i messaggi arrivano a segno e fanno colpo.
> 
> ...


si ma a me non e' ancora capitato di leggere persone come bender....e certo non saro andata a leggere nel 2007 ma fino al 2009 qualcosa ho letto e non ho trovato nessuno depresso e disperato d amore come questo ragazzo....se tu mi vieni a dire a me miss acacia cogliona riprenditi, stronza reagisci, fallita guarda che fine stai facendo...io , che sono fatta in un certo modo e non come bender, mi incazzo e dico: ao' ma anvedi questo ma che vuole?...ma perche mi dice fallita? perche mi dice a. b o c? oops....analisi....mi guardo allo specchio....e faccio introspezione.....e inizio a ragionare e capisco che in un certo qual senso avevi ragione tu....
ma non lui purtroppo...
non puoi generalizzare cosi....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me quel giorno che avremo Ultimo veramente offeso.
Guardarsi dall'ira dei buoni.

Quel giorno che Ultimo sarà davvero offeso
Il forum piglierà foco.

Cerco di spiegare perchè è difficile offendere Ultimo qui dentro.

Perchè non vive certo di un forum.

Ma Ultimo è un Siciliano.

Nessuno meglio di un Siciliano sa quando è l'ora esatta di rendere uno sgarbo.
Intanto ti sorride e ti dice...Conte ku fu, non è nulla...ma si figuri...non si preoccupi...stia tranquillo.

Ma nell'ora che meno aspetti...

Ricevi il ben servito.

Non insultiamo mai l'intelligenza di un siciliano.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me quel giorno che avremo Ultimo veramente offeso.
> Guardarsi dall'ira dei buoni.
> 
> Quel giorno che Ultimo sarà davvero offeso
> ...


Siamo d'accordo,almeno su ultimo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> vive a 300km da casa mia in una grande città e non ho assolutamente idea di dove di preciso nemmeno lei è mai riuscita ad incontralo ancora, gli ho detto che *ho pensato di andare in una piazza dove dice di andare spesso a pensare con un cartello con scritto il suo nome e aspettare li anche andando a dormire alla caritas* , lei ha il terrore che ci parli e mi ha detto che se lo facci non avrei più a che fare con lei


 Le radici delle tue corna sono ormai penetrate nella corteccia cerebrale. Il posto alla Caritas lascialo a chi ne ha bisogno e vai in albergo.

Le sue amiche sanno delle tue corna, uomo medio?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Le radici delle tue corna sono ormai penetrate nella corteccia cerebrale. Il posto alla Caritas lascialo a chi ne ha bisogno e vai in albergo.
> 
> Le sue amiche sanno delle tue corna, uomo medio?


Uomo medio?Uomo mi sembra troppo!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> si ma a me non e' ancora capitato di leggere persone come bender....e certo non saro andata a leggere nel 2007 ma fino al 2009 qualcosa ho letto e non ho trovato nessuno depresso e disperato d amore come questo ragazzo....se tu mi vieni a dire a me miss acacia cogliona riprenditi, stronza reagisci, fallita guarda che fine stai facendo...io , che sono fatta in un certo modo e non come bender, mi incazzo e dico: ao' ma anvedi questo ma che vuole?...ma perche mi dice fallita? perche mi dice a. b o c? oops....analisi....mi guardo allo specchio....e faccio introspezione.....e inizio a ragionare e capisco che in un certo qual senso avevi ragione tu....
> ma non lui purtroppo...
> non puoi generalizzare cosi....


il punto è che io non sto affatto generalizzando.  io vedo Bender come un caso limite,ma veramente limite.

e non credo che con un caso così al limite i metodi ortodossi e moderati possano sortire effetto.
infatti i modus scrivendi dei vari forumisti intervenuti (e se uno fosse così matto da rileggersi tutto il 3d si accorgerebbe che qui abbiamo scritto la nostra tutti quanti) non hanno sortito effetto alcuno.

Bender è qui sperando che arrivi qualcuno a dirgli "frè tranquillo è solo un momento,la tua lei tornerà da te,io ci sono già passato,andrà come speri"

so che nessuno di noi gli dirà mai una balla così grande perchè quello sarebbe volergli veramente male,non inveirlo o trattarlo (apparentemente) male.

per cui si attuano atteggiamenti come il mio che magari saranno oltre la tollerabilità dei benpensanti,ma sinceramente chissenefrega.

altro che generalizzare,siamo tutti qui a sperare che di Bender a giro ce ne sia solo uno,chè se veramente avessimo gli elementi per generalizzare ci sarebbe da essere di molto preoccupati


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uomo medio?Uomo mi sembra troppo!


Non l'ho detto io. L'ha detto il tipo che si fotticchia quella santa donna della sua ragazza.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non l'ho detto io. L'ha detto il tipo che si fotticchia quella santa donna della sua ragazza.


Fotticchia?mi sembra riduttivo!Per me gli da giù parecchio,altro che ikea con le amiche...!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il punto è che io non sto affatto generalizzando. io vedo Bender come un caso limite,ma veramente limite.
> 
> e non credo che con un caso così al limite i metodi ortodossi e moderati possano sortire effetto.
> infatti i modus scrivendi dei vari forumisti intervenuti (e se uno fosse così matto da rileggersi tutto il 3d si accorgerebbe che qui abbiamo scritto la nostra tutti quanti) non hanno sortito effetto alcuno.
> ...


scusa, mi sono espressa male....generallizare: intendevo che non puoi trattare bender come tratteresti qualcunque altro utente....cmq a me sembra che invece di migliorare le cose vanno solo peggiorando, tra di noi, e a lui....
che e' sta storia della caritas adesso? 
gli ho chiesto ieri (pubblicamente) il numero di cellulare cosi potevo parlarci.....ma niente....

non lo vuole l aiuto.....non vuole nessun tipo di aiuto. ne il mio, nel il tuo, ne quello di oscuro, ne quello di sua madre...
non ho capito ancora cosa vuole, a parte sentirsi dire che andra tutto bene e lei tornera...ma lui non preme nemmeno per averle quest risposte....si sta lasciando trascinare dagli eventi...io dico solo: non mettiamoci il carico da 1000...solo questo


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo scrivi anche tu?porca di quella troia!Gli auguro di essere forte abbastanza da uscirne????Uscire da cosa????Ma che sta in ospedale combattendo contro una malattia?ma piantatela cazzo,a 30 anni si comporta come un un ritardato,ci siamo passati tutti,l'amore può finire ed in questo caso è finito e allora?Adesso non possiamo scrivere che è UNA VERGOGNA di uomo?che si sta comportando da ritardato?Non possiamo scrivere che è patetico e la storia è patetica?si lascia gente dopo 30 anni di matrimonio con figli a carico e questo ci dissangua i coglioni e non possiamo scrivere che è un testa di cazzo?e allora dimmi tu scienziato dei miei coglioni che cosa sarebbe?30 suonati....!*Tu saresti il primo nel reale a pisciargli sui vestiti*...adesso fai il difensore dei coglioni?e da quando?non toccava a me poi?


Affatto. No.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa, mi sono espressa male....generallizare: intendevo che non puoi trattare bender come tratteresti qualcunque altro utente....cmq a me sembra che invece di migliorare le cose vanno solo peggiorando, tra di noi, e a lui....
> che e' sta storia della caritas adesso?
> gli ho chiesto ieri (pubblicamente) il numero di cellulare cosi potevo parlarci.....ma niente....
> 
> ...


infatti non lo sto trattando come tutti gli altri.....e questo penso puoi facilmente verificarlo leggendomi in giro per i 3ds.

se veramente non vuole altro che sentirsi dire che lei tornerà...allora possiamo solo che chiedergli di chiudere il 3d.

PS: non ho capito il riferimento alla Caritas


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu* saresti il primo nel reale a pisciargli sui vestiti*...adesso fai il difensore dei coglioni?e da quando?non toccava a me poi?


In verità io credo che il pissing sarebbe un gesto che Bender apprezzerebbe molto. Non intendo da Joey, ma dalla propria ragazza. Sarebbe un modo per espiare le proprie colpe e completare il proprio ciclo di sottomissione. Se solo la ragazza capisse...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. No.


Ma dai cazzone,staresti li a sfancularlo ogni 2 per 3.Ti sta sul cazzo perplesso?ci sta,ma non venirmi a dire che a 30 anni un uomo deve smanettarsi a nastro mentre gli trombano la donna in ogni dove!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In verità io credo che il pissing sarebbe un gesto che Bender apprezzerebbe molto. Non intendo da Joey, ma dalla propria ragazza. Sarebbe un modo per espiare le proprie colpe e completare il proprio ciclo di sottomissione. Se solo la ragazza capisse...


Credo che la donna adori il pissing ma da un uomo vero,per essere sottomessa anche lei,magari anche a livello di caking!


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro, president,*

a proposito di caking, non ti sembra che la state facendo un po fuori? dai....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> a proposito di caking, non ti sembra che la state facendo un po fuori? dai....


Questi son discorsi da adulti!


----------



## Bender (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto che a star seduto sui binari il treno passa?
> Tu amico mio sei pieno di rimorsi dovuti all'ignavia.
> QUante occasioni hai perso per fare qualcosa di buono?


purtroppo per capire che stavo sbagliando c'è voluta una catastrofe, ma sembra che ora non si possa tornare indietro


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo per capire che stavo sbagliando c'è voluta una catastrofe, ma sembra che ora non si possa tornare indietro


E già,l'amore finisce quindi?


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> In verità io credo che il pissing sarebbe un gesto che Bender apprezzerebbe molto. Non intendo da Joey, ma dalla propria ragazza. Sarebbe un modo per espiare le proprie colpe e completare il proprio ciclo di sottomissione. Se solo la ragazza capisse...


se lei avesse l'animo della dominatrice non scapperebbe da Bender per inseguire uno che nemmeno si fa trovare agli appuntamenti


----------



## Lui (10 Ottobre 2013)

Bender hai un gemello in tradinet. sei contento?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai cazzone,staresti li a sfancularlo ogni 2 per 3.Ti sta sul cazzo perplesso?ci sta,ma non venirmi a dire che a 30 anni un uomo deve smanettarsi a nastro mentre gli trombano la donna in ogni dove!


No oh. E poi manco mi sta sul cazzo Perplesso. Ma perchè? Se lo cazzio non è perchè mi sta sul cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No oh. E poi manco mi sta sul cazzo Perplesso. Ma perchè? Se lo cazzio non è perchè mi sta sul cazzo.


E allora ammettilo che non si può proprio leggere sto coglionazzo di bender!Se avessi un figlio così?dimmi cosa faresti?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora ammettilo che non si può proprio leggere sto coglionazzo di bender!Se avessi un figlio così?dimmi cosa faresti?


Ma io Bender non lo leggo proprio. E da mò.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No oh. E poi manco mi sta sul cazzo Perplesso. Ma perchè? Se lo cazzio non è perchè mi sta sul cazzo.


e tu quella la chiamavi una cazziata?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io Bender non lo leggo proprio. E da mò.


Vabbè è secondario!Hai un figlio come bender cosa fai?non gli dici coglionazzo?tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questi son discorsi da adulti!


fino a prova contraria sono adulta e vaccinata, e ultramaggiorenne.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lei avesse l'animo della dominatrice non scapperebbe da Bender per inseguire uno che nemmeno si fa trovare agli appuntamenti


Dominatrice nei confronti di Bender, non esclude subordinata ad altri. 
Secondo me l'indole ce l'ha, ma non l'ha ancora metabolizzata. Non ha il coraggio di ammettere a se stessa il piacere che ciò le dà e non crede che Bender ne sia predisposto. Non si sono ancora riconosciuti, insomma.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> e tu quella la chiamavi una cazziata?


Ma jb è uno sveglio solo che oggi si è svegliato con il culo storto,se tu gli fai capire con parolacce e insulti che scrive stronzate lui si ravvede,e si calma.Fidati!Tu sei troppo signore.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè è secondario!Hai un figlio come bender cosa fai?non gli dici coglionazzo?tu?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma è difficile che mio figlio eventualmente venga su così. Però ammettiamo pure che venga così. Cosa gli fai? Lo ammazzi? Che fai? Lo insulti dalla mattina alla sera? E poi? Cosa fai esattamente?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è difficile che mio figlio eventualmente venga su così. Però ammettiamo pure che venga così. Cosa gli fai? Lo ammazzi? Che fai? Lo insulti dalla mattina alla sera? E poi? Cosa fai esattamente?


Dimmelo tu cosa fai?Compatisci?gli paghi l'affitto di casa a 30anni?gli paghi le bollette?gli dai la paghetta?o gli trombi la donna così capisce che è arrivato il momento di essere uomo?


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

Da un pò ci pensavo .... probabilmente è un cazzata ma tant'è oggi mi sento sentimentale e voglio esporre questa mia teoria. 
Mi  sembra che tutti, nessuno escluso, abbiamo "adottato" Bender ....  avrete avuto anche voi l'amico/ca sfigato/ta che necessitava di continue  e stressanti chiaccherate magari davanti ad una bella pinta mentre vi  raccontava i suoi casini. Ecco proprio Bender, che di casini ne ha  francamente parecchi, che legge e non scrive, che ripete sempre le  stesse cose, che è + interessato ad apparire che ad essere, che ha +  paura di essere lasciato che di lasciare, che nega pure a se stesso  l'evidenza dei fatti ... assomiglia molto all'amico/ca sfigato/ta a  causa del quale abbiamo "perduto" nottate magari in gioventù ma non solo  .... dicendogli magari sempre le stesse cose che rimanevano sempre  inascoltate e noi ci si incazzava e il giro ricominciava.
Per Bender  invece chi siamo? Mi piacerebbe pensare che ci considerasse quegli amici  che non ha mai avuto ... con i quali parlare, ubriacarsi e mandarsi a  cagare quando serve .... boh ho l'impressione che sia stato "costretto" a  crescere troppo velocemente (ricordo male o la tipa gira dall'età di 16  anni??) e che poi sia rimasto sotto ... troppe esperienze non fatte,  troppi ponti tagliati, troppa "comodità", troppo poco orgoglio, troppe  poche palle e pure anche troppa sfiga.
Onestamente che dite son cazzate??


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Dico*



wolf ha detto:


> Da un pò ci pensavo .... probabilmente è un cazzata ma tant'è oggi mi sento sentimentale e voglio esporre questa mia teoria.
> Mi  sembra che tutti, nessuno escluso, abbiamo "adottato" Bender ....  avrete avuto anche voi l'amico/ca sfigato/ta che necessitava di continue  e stressanti chiaccherate magari davanti ad una bella pinta mentre vi  raccontava i suoi casini. Ecco proprio Bender, che di casini ne ha  francamente parecchi, che legge e non scrive, che ripete sempre le  stesse cose, che è + interessato ad apparire che ad essere, che ha +  paura di essere lasciato che di lasciare, che nega pure a se stesso  l'evidenza dei fatti ... assomiglia molto all'amico/ca sfigato/ta a  causa del quale abbiamo "perduto" nottate magari in gioventù ma non solo  .... dicendogli magari sempre le stesse cose che rimanevano sempre  inascoltate e noi ci si incazzava e il giro ricominciava.
> Per Bender  invece chi siamo? Mi piacerebbe pensare che ci considerasse quegli amici  che non ha mai avuto ... con i quali parlare, ubriacarsi e mandarsi a  cagare quando serve .... boh ho l'impressione che sia stato "costretto" a  crescere troppo velocemente (ricordo male o la tipa gira dall'età di 16  anni??) e che poi sia rimasto sotto ... troppe esperienze non fatte,  troppi ponti tagliati, troppa "comodità", troppo poco orgoglio, troppe  poche palle e pure anche troppa sfiga.
> Onestamente che dite son cazzate??


Dico che hai ragione,e che bender è un coglionazzo!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmelo tu cosa fai?Compatisci?gli paghi l'affitto di casa a 30anni?gli paghi le bollette?gli dai la paghetta?o gli trombi la donna così capisce che è arrivato il momento di essere uomo?


Appunto dicevo che non potrebbe essere mio figlio. E dicevo anche che ammettendo che lo fosse probabilmente a trent'anni vivrebbe sotto un ponte o dentro un cassonetto.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Da un pò ci pensavo .... probabilmente è un cazzata ma tant'è oggi mi sento sentimentale e voglio esporre questa mia teoria.
> Mi  sembra che tutti, nessuno escluso, abbiamo "adottato" Bender ....  avrete avuto anche voi l'amico/ca sfigato/ta che necessitava di continue  e stressanti chiaccherate magari davanti ad una bella pinta mentre vi  raccontava i suoi casini. Ecco proprio Bender, che di casini ne ha  francamente parecchi, che legge e non scrive, che ripete sempre le  stesse cose, che è + interessato ad apparire che ad essere, che ha +  paura di essere lasciato che di lasciare, che nega pure a se stesso  l'evidenza dei fatti ... assomiglia molto all'amico/ca sfigato/ta a  causa del quale abbiamo "perduto" nottate magari in gioventù ma non solo  .... dicendogli magari sempre le stesse cose che rimanevano sempre  inascoltate e noi ci si incazzava e il giro ricominciava.
> Per Bender  invece chi siamo? Mi piacerebbe pensare che ci considerasse quegli amici  che non ha mai avuto ... con i quali parlare, ubriacarsi e mandarsi a  cagare quando serve .... boh ho l'impressione che sia stato "costretto" a  crescere troppo velocemente (ricordo male o la tipa gira dall'età di 16  anni??) e che poi sia rimasto sotto ... troppe esperienze non fatte,  troppi ponti tagliati, troppa "comodità", troppo poco orgoglio, troppe  poche palle e pure anche troppa sfiga.
> Onestamente che dite son cazzate??


Anzi ti dirò di più:anche io non mi rassegnavo alla fine di un amore a 17 anni,ma gli facevo la guerra,pretendevo che non passasse sotto casa mia,sotto il mio portone,che non si girasse mentre passavo in moto,che mi ignorasse.Ho rotto il cazzo ai miei amici per anni,coinvolgendoli in una guerra più grande di me.Ma almeno schiumavo rabbia,e lei da par suo ci andava pesante.E cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Appunto*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo che non potrebbe essere mio figlio. E dicevo anche che ammettendo che lo fosse probabilmente a trent'anni vivrebbe sotto un ponte o dentro un cassonetto.


Vabbè sei stato pure più pesante....come al solito!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Dominatrice nei confronti di Bender, non esclude subordinata ad altri.
> Secondo me l'indole ce l'ha, ma non l'ha ancora metabolizzata. Non ha il coraggio di ammettere a se stessa il piacere che ciò le dà e non crede che Bender ne sia predisposto. Non si sono ancora riconosciuti, insomma.


hai qualche consiglio per farli riconoscere?


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualcuno doveva pur dirlo   nottata in bianco?


eh si, e poi era da un pò che mancavo... per via del lavoro... azz scomparirò come Tebe se continuo così :scared:


----------



## zanna (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi ti dirò di più:anche io non mi rassegnavo alla fine di un amore a 17 anni,ma gli facevo la guerra,pretendevo che non passasse sotto casa mia,sotto il mio portone,che non si girasse mentre passavo in moto,che mi ignorasse.Ho rotto il cazzo ai miei amici per anni,coinvolgendoli in una guerra più grande di me.Ma almeno schiumavo rabbia,e lei da par suo ci andava pesante.E cazzo!


Purtroppo ci siamo passati tutti chi più (tu) chi meno (Bender) .... io nel mezzo (magra consolazione ... sebbene qualche deja vu dopo tanti tanti anni ancora mi sorprenda :unhappy: )


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè sei stato pure più pesante....come al solito!


Guarda: tanto per rispondere pure a Wolf che ha scritto una manica di fesserie con segni algebrici annessi, io non HO ADOTTATO Bender. Affatto. Lui viene a sfogarsi qui, e per me ci può stare come ci può stare CHIUNQUE. Il punto è che vederlo smerdato per quasi duecento pagine perchè LUI SI MERITA QUELLO IN QUANTO SCHIAVO (CON PERIZIA PSICHIATRICA ANNESSA, RICORDO) è una roba da stronzi. E punto. Poi, per quello che può valere, se TU ritieni di fargli del bene insultandolo a più non posso e che ne faresti ancora di più scopandoti la fidanzata se fosse tuo figlio, non so realmente cosa dirti se non: speriamo che tu non abbia mai un figlio come Bender.


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh...come ha scritto stanotte Scaredheart,qualcuno deve pur dare del coglione a Bender almeno una volta al giorno...sennò potrebbe dimenticarsi di quello che è


:carneval: non credo che sia offesa, ma constatazione... oppure vabbè facciamo finta di nulla,
allora ricomincio...

Bender come va la tua storia d'amore a senso unico? Bender non fai prima a usare una di quelle bambole robot? Non si lamenta, parla solo quando lo chiedi tu e ti umilia come vuoi tu.... ehm no raga... come la giriamo o rigiriamo coglione rimane


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh si, e poi era da un pò che mancavo... per via del lavoro... azz scomparirò come Tebe se continuo così :scared:


nah...basta ricordarsi che il lavoro stanca


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Purtroppo ci siamo passati tutti chi più (tu) chi meno (Bender) .... io nel mezzo (magra consolazione ... sebbene qualche deja vu dopo tanti tanti anni ancora mi sorprenda :unhappy: )


Oggi pero siamo in discreti rapporti,se ci incontriamo è un piacere scambiare due parole,sorridiamo,ci siamo capiti,io rispetto lei lei rispetta me!E cazzo!!


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio coglione non è un insulto è solo che ti stai comportando così!Da coglione!Tutto finisce,anche l'amore,e quando finisce bisogna conservare il rispetto di se stessi,la propria dignità di persona.Non c'è cosa più squallida di voler a tutti costi trattenere qualcuno che non ci vuole più.Forse il modo migliore per riaverlo e lasciarlo andare.Non ti vuole più,il passato non conta,e ti stai giocando malissimo anche le ultime carte perchè gli stia facendo schifo...!Coglionazzo ti è chiaro o è difficile da capire?


_*STANDING OVATION *_


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: tanto per rispondere pure a Wolf che ha scritto una manica di fesserie con segni algebrici annessi, io non HO ADOTTATO Bender. Affatto. Lui viene a sfogarsi qui, e per me ci può stare come ci può stare CHIUNQUE. Il punto è che vederlo smerdato per quasi duecento pagine perchè LUI SI MERITA QUELLO IN QUANTO SCHIAVO (CON PERIZIA PSICHIATRICA ANNESSA, RICORDO) è una roba da stronzi. E punto. Poi, per quello che può valere, se TU ritieni di fargli del bene insultandolo a più non posso e che ne faresti ancora di più scopandoti la fidanzata se fosse tuo figlio, non so realmente cosa dirti se non: speriamo che tu non abbia mai un figlio come Bender.


Ecco io non sto insultando nessuno!Solo solo lo specchio dove non vuole guardarsi.Ti è chiaro?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Grazie*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> _*STANDING OVATION *_


Potete baciarmi solo il culo.Niente altro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco io non sto insultando nessuno!Solo solo lo specchio dove non vuole guardarsi.Ti è chiaro?


Eccerto sì. Fai bene, bravo. Standing ovation da un centinaio di pagine pure a te.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eccerto sì. Fai bene, bravo. Standing ovation da un centinaio di pagine pure a te.


Baciami il culo,sono abituato alle standing ovation,mi annoiano ormai!:rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah...basta ricordarsi che il lavoro stanca


eh me lo ricordo bene vai... sono anche influenzata


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potete baciarmi solo il culo.Niente altro!:mrgreen:


una stretta di mano o un bacino sulla guancia no?? e dai...


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Baciami il culo,sono abituato alle standing ovation,mi annoiano ormai!:rotfl:


coosa? le mie dovrebbero esser un onore...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> una stretta di mano o un bacino sulla guancia no?? e dai...


Mi piaci, ma non sei ne mia madre ne mia sorella.Credo che un bel bacio sul culo vada più che bene,ci conosciamo appena!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> coosa? le mie dovrebbero esser un onore...  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma il coglionazzo dov'é?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che la donna adori il pissing ma da un uomo vero,per essere sottomessa anche lei,magari anche a livello di caking!


Hai sentito che Gianni Morandi (quello che ai concerti che si diverte dietro Farfalla) è coprofago? http://ilmegliodiinternet.it/gianni-morandi-coprofago/


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai sentito che Gianni Morandi (quello che ai concerti che si diverte dietro Farfalla) è coprofago? http://ilmegliodiinternet.it/gianni-morandi-coprofago/


Ascolto altro tipo di musica,con tutto il rispetto,morandi mi sta pure sulle palle!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolto altro tipo di musica,con tutto il rispetto,morandi mi sta pure sulle palle!


Forse è per quello che compone canzoni di merda.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*SI*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Forse è per quello che compone canzoni di merda.


Si,e non si rassegna!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

*oscuro e president*

Ho visto tutte e due le serate








Mi andava di perdere i pochi punti acquistati con voi due:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*

Belle chiappe,quando scendi giù di serate te ne faccio bastare una,torni su carica di meraviglie...!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Belle chiappe*,quando scendi giù di serate te ne faccio bastare una,torni su carica di meraviglie...!






:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Modestamente!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Belle chiappe,quando scendi giù di serate te ne faccio bastare una,torni su carica di meraviglie...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


>


Ma ti pare?sempre a livello ipotetico.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


>


Ma che ti suona l'allarme a te?ma tu hai sbagliato professione...!:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

*carissimo professore*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti pare?sempre a livello ipotetico.


lo so


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> lo so


A livello virtuale....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Cazzo*



perplesso ha detto:


>


Hai impiegato 4 minuti,dicasi 4....ma in polizia no?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai impiegato 4 minuti,dicasi 4....ma in polizia no?


Sarà telepatia :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarà telepatia :mrgreen:


Cazzo è un drago sto collega....!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Modestamente!






perplesso ha detto:


>


Uffa



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ti pare?sempre a livello ipotetico.



Cagasotto


perplesso ha detto:


> lo so


O credi di saperlo



oscuro ha detto:


> A livello virtuale....!



Ma anche no


oscuro ha detto:


> Hai impiegato 4 minuti,dicasi 4....ma in polizia no?


Incomincio ad aver paura


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fafrfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure io,questo mi segue allora?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io,questo mi segue allora?


Mi sa che segue me......E tu sei sempre sul mio cammino


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo è un drago sto collega....!


Siete una bella coppia :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Uffa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu? paura? nah...perchè mai 

lo sai che sono buono e timido......


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Aòò*



farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che segue me......E tu sei sempre sul mio cammino


Cazzo 4 minuti?ma hai letto?ma questo è un fenomeno!:rotfl:Bender attento che perplesso non perdona...!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siete una bella coppia :mrgreen:


Sarà,ma mi sento come osservato,monitorato,attenzionato!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu? paura? nah...perchè mai
> 
> lo sai che sono buono e timido......



Allora non vai bene per me......a me piacciono aggressivi (Oscuro :inlove


oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo 4 minuti?ma hai letto?ma questo è un fenomeno!:rotfl:Bender attento che perplesso non perdona...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà,ma mi sento come osservato,monitorato,attenzionato!



Preferisci che ti attenziono io?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Allora non vai bene per me......a me piacciono aggressivi (Oscuro :inlove
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma allora ci metti del tuo?questo è pericoloso....


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



farfalla ha detto:


> Preferisci che ti attenziono io?


A livello virtuale chiaramente....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora ci metti del tuo?questo è pericoloso....


Amo il pericolo.....un po' di brividi ravvivano il rapporto



oscuro ha detto:


> A livello virtuale chiaramente....


come sopra: anche no

Intanto vedi che è sparito? Minimo è andato a chiamare la sorellina......e poi son cazzi:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Preferisci che ti attenziono io?


no 

quindi ora ci credi che sono buono e timido.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà,ma mi sento come osservato,monitorato,attenzionato!


Ti viene un po' di fifa?:mexican: Ma scusa siete culo e camicia con la storia del libro ( scegli tu se esser culo o  camicia ) e ti preoccupi ..poi ha ragione farfalla ... Si interessa a lei mica a te ... Sei tu che broccoleggi a iosa


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti viene un po' di fifa?:mexican: Ma scusa siete culo e camicia con la storia del libro ( scegli tu se esser culo o  camicia ) e ti preoccupi ..poi ha ragione farfalla ... Si interessa a lei mica a te ... Sei tu che broccoleggi a iosa


Io che faccio?broccoleggio?Io vengo abbordato continuamente,salvo poi rimanere sempre con il pisello fra le mani,ma scherzi?E poi io sarò anche la camicia,ma per il culo ci vuole rispetto o no?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Amo il pericolo.....un po' di brividi ravvivano il rapporto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aò questo mi mette inquietudine....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Ti sembro distratto ma sei sempre un coglionazzo!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amo il pericolo.....un po' di brividi ravvivano il rapporto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco brava,me ne stavo dimenticando.....tra gli inviti a scendere  a te e la tutela a Viola credo sia il caso di aprire un dossier anche per altri,mica solo per me.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io che faccio?broccoleggio?Io vengo abbordato continuamente,salvo poi rimanere sempre con il pisello fra le mani,ma scherzi?E poi io sarò anche la camicia,ma per il culo ci vuole rispetto o no?


Stai a vede' che pure tu sei timido    Sempre rispetto per il lato B


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai a vede' che pure tu sei timido    Sempre rispetto per il lato B


Io ero timido,poi ho capito che con voi donne la timidezza non pagava,e ho tirato fuori...il mio spiccato carisma!Ha funzionato!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> ecco brava,me ne stavo dimenticando.....tra gli inviti a scendere  a te e la tutela a Viola credo sia il caso di aprire un dossier anche per altri,mica solo per me.....


Ma che facciamo?fra colleghi ci litighiamo una chiappa?e su.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che facciamo?fra colleghi ci litighiamo *una *chiappa?e su.


due:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ero timido,poi ho capito che con voi donne la timidezza non pagava,e ho tirato fuori...il mio spiccato carisma!Ha funzionato!


Sulla timidezza avrei delle eccezioni .... Non paga mai (?) sicuro..sicuro????


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> due:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Facciamo una io e una lui....!Vedi un pò...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Facciamo una io e una lui....!Vedi un pò...


Interessante

:lipstick:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sulla timidezza avrei delle eccezioni .... Non paga mai (?) sicuro..sicuro????


Paga meno,essere carismatico,divertente,spigliato,stronzo paga di più....!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paga meno,essere carismatico,divertente,spigliato,stronzo paga di più....!


Non sempre :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non sempre :mrgreen:


Vabbè,da giovani è diverso.oggi sono quello che sono.Magari un pò timido ma nascondo  benissimo la cosa.


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che facciamo?fra colleghi ci litighiamo una chiappa?e su.


sai che non mi porrei il problema.....ma mi dossierano.....è ciò no buono

queste donne si stanno allargando troppo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,da giovani è diverso.oggi sono quello che sono.Magari un pò timido ma nascondo  benissimo la cosa.


Così mi piaci  con il permesso di simy ovviamente :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sai che non mi porrei il problema.....ma mi dossierano.....è ciò no buono
> 
> queste donne si stanno allargando troppo.....


Che vuol dire ti dossierano??? Esplica please perpli il timido


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così mi piaci  con il permesso di simy ovviamente :mrgreen:


Sinceramente,ho anche la giusta dose di stronzaggine,sono così anche fuori...!Sta cavolo di simy...pegggio di una moglie....!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Professore*



perplesso ha detto:


> sai che non mi porrei il problema.....ma mi dossierano.....è ciò no buono
> 
> queste donne si stanno allargando troppo.....


Ti ripeto:queste donne parlano parlano,ma solo una è passata all'azione e anche pesantemente....!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ripeto:queste donne parlano parlano,ma solo una è passata all'azione e anche pesantemente....!


suppongo non sia nessuna delle intervenute e delle citate.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ripeto:queste donne parlano parlano,ma solo una è passata all'azione e anche pesantemente....!


Almeno questo potevi non dirglielo...adesso sono rovinata


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente,ho anche la giusta dose di stronzaggine,sono così anche fuori...!Sta cavolo di simy...pegggio di una moglie....!


Eeeee senza simy ... Come faresti qui ?  Saresti incompleto :smile:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



perplesso ha detto:


> suppongo non sia nessuna delle intervenute e delle citate.....


Infatti,una grande...!


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Almeno questo potevi non dirglielo...adesso sono rovinata


non 6 credibile......


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeeee senza simy ... Come faresti qui ?  Saresti incompleto :smile:


Simy ha creduto in me quando ero una giovane promessa...giovane laureando,ha visto le potenzialità...e ha vinto la sua scommessa.....!Gli va dato atto.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non 6 credibile......


Vorrá dire che lo divento...

oscuro.....preparati...


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Vorrá dire che lo divento...
> 
> oscuro.....preparati...


Si a fuggire....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy ha creduto in me quando ero una giovane promessa...giovane laureando,ha visto le potenzialità...e ha vinto la sua scommessa.....!Gli va dato atto.:up:


Sono assolutamente in accordo con te :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente in accordo con te :up:


Vabbè quando mi dimostri questo accordo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè quando mi dimostri questo accordo?



esatto

qui tutti fanno finta di non sapere come si dimostra la convergenza di accordi e di intenti con oscuro


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè quando mi dimostri questo accordo?


Quando vengo da te in ufficio per il libro


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> qui tutti fanno finta di non sapere come si dimostra la convergenza di accordi e di intenti con oscuro


Chiara tu si che capisci......!


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quando vengo da te in ufficio per il libro


Finiremo a pippe sia io che il libro,non che mi dispiaccia la cosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> qui tutti fanno finta di non sapere come si dimostra la convergenza di accordi e di intenti con oscuro


Ciao ... Vado in ufficio convinta che saremo una trentina ( visto il suo carisma)  ... Quindi o non se ne fa nulla o ne viene fuori un'ammucchiata ... Vedremo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao ... Vado in ufficio convinta che saremo una trentina ( visto il suo carisma)  ... Quindi o non se ne fa nulla o ne viene fuori un'ammucchiata ... Vedremo :mrgreen:


Ma quanto ti piace prendermi per i fondelli...:rotfl:!Sono un professionista serio e affermato,una alla volta....tranquilla!Poi non sei tipa da ammucchiata...figurati...!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti piace prendermi per i fondelli...:rotfl:!Sono un professionista serio e affermato,una alla volta....tranquilla!Poi non sei tipa da ammucchiata...figurati...!


Vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vero che ti piace predermi per i fondelli o che non sei da ammucchiata?tutte e due non c'è bisogno che rispondi!Vabbè,ci crei o no sono carismatico per davvero....!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vero che ti piace predermi per i fondelli o che non sei da ammucchiata?tutte e due non c'è bisogno che rispondi!Vabbè,ci crei o no sono carismatico per davvero....!


No non  ti prendo per i fondelli ... ( un po' ironica si però ) ... No non amo le ammucchiate il sesso deve esser fatto come si deve ... Mai messo in dubbio che tu non sia carismatico ma l'aspetto che preferisco di te è quando sei serio :smile: però vero è che qui si cazzeggia molto per svagarsi e va bene così :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non  ti prendo per i fondelli ... ( un po' ironica si però ) ... No non amo le ammucchiate il sesso deve esser fatto come si deve ... Mai messo in dubbio che tu non sia carismatico ma l'aspetto che preferisco di te è quando sei serio :smile: però vero è che qui si cazzeggia molto per svagarsi e va bene così :up:


Quando sono serio,devo fare i conti con la mia malinconia ed i miei tormenti,perdo leggerezza.Quindi preferisco sempre strappare un sorriso a chi ha qualche problema o qualche sofferenza di troppo!Mi accontento di questo,il resto è per la mia maschera...!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando sono serio,devo fare i conti con la mia malinconia ed i miei tormenti,perdo leggerezza.Quindi preferisco sempre strappare un sorriso a chi ha qualche problema o qualche sofferenza di troppo!Mi accontento di questo,il resto è per la mia maschera...!


Vedi che ti ho capito? !!! :smile:Il tuo post andrebbe smeraldato peccato che non lo faccio per principio però immaginati tutto verde brilliant


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi che ti ho capito? !!! :smile:Il tuo post andrebbe smeraldato peccato che non lo faccio per principio però immaginati tutto verde brilliant


Grazie.non credo di essere di difficile lettura.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie.non credo di essere di difficile lettura.


Mah non so ... Io conto per una ... :mrgreen: Semplicissimo non sei


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> insicurezza?
> non lo so, sai?
> a me sembra che lei
> sia molto sicura della situazione
> ...


non lo so neanche io ..in fondo sono ipotesi...costruite su un racconto, di qualcuno che non è lei fra l'altro...

ma a me sembra che una che si fa trattare come uno straccio per le pulizie da un tipo come quello che descrive bender, che lo rincorre a destra e manca e fa dipendere le sue emozioni da quello che quell'altro le dice sia tutto fuorchè sicura di se stessa..

forse furba sulle questioni materiali...

ma ecco, per l'idea che ho io di sicura, lei non lo sembra dal racconto fatto.:smile:


----------



## nate (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi che ti ho capito? !!! :smile:Il tuo post andrebbe smeraldato peccato che non lo faccio per principio però immaginati tutto verde brilliant


potresti cambiare il nome mi ricorada la mia ex grazie


----------



## nate (11 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so neanche io ..in fondo sono ipotesi...costruite su un racconto, di qualcuno che non è lei fra l'altro...
> 
> ma a me sembra che una che si fa trattare come uno straccio per le pulizie da un tipo come quello che descrive bender, che lo rincorre a destra e manca e fa dipendere le sue emozioni da quello che quell'altro le dice sia tutto fuorchè sicura di se stessa..
> 
> ...


lei è una bambina delle elementari,lui povero la prima donna e 13 anni assieme è dura,poi non è uno che ha girato il mondo,è un ragazzo semplice come le cose che cucina,la frittata la pasta al pesto cose semplici,quindi non diamogli del coglione non ha esperienze


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2013)

non parlavo di Bender.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piaci, ma non sei ne mia madre ne mia sorella.Credo che un bel bacio sul culo vada più che bene,ci conosciamo appena!


allora prima tu al mio :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> non lo so neanche io ..in fondo sono ipotesi...costruite su un racconto, di qualcuno che non è lei fra l'altro...
> 
> ma a me sembra che una che si fa trattare come uno straccio per le pulizie da un tipo come quello che descrive bender, che lo rincorre a destra e manca e fa dipendere le sue emozioni da quello che quell'altro le dice sia tutto fuorchè sicura di se stessa..
> 
> ...


parlo solo per impressioni
ricevute dalla lettura
( a dir la verità nemmeno
troppo attenta del 3d)
B 
per continuare a rimanere a mezz'aria
per non riuscire a prendere una decisione
per non capire dove sta di casa la dignità
per me significa solo una cosa
lei gli fa intravedere costantemente
un debole filo di speranza
e quando sei innamorato e disperato
ti aggrappi anche al nulla 
e lei questo lo sa benissimo
concordo pienamente sul fatto
che sulle questioni materiali
sa perfettamente il fatto suo


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora prima tu al mio :rotfl:


Come gesto di cortesia visto che sei una donna potrebbe anche starci,ma solo per una forma di cortesia!


----------



## oscuro (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno coglionazzo come andiamo?Oggi è venerdì,hai passato un'altra settimana a farti coglionare,sei orgoglioso vero?allora questo fine settimana cosa te ne farai otre ad intossicarti di pippe e avvelenarti il cervello di ricordi e di speranze del cazzo?Io ti consiglierei dopo aver portato fuori il cane,di prendere le cose della tua ex bagascetta,sbatterle fuori da casa tua,e avvisarla ovunque lei sia .....di andarle a prendere,evitando ogni forma di contatto.Un bel respiro e sarebbe il caso di andare a raccontare ai tuoi genitori quella che è stata la tua vita di merda negli ultimi mesi,dove sei stato ostaggio di una demente che ha scambiato il tuo flaccido culo per un bel tiro a segno!Sono convinto che i tuoi genitori siano all'oscuro di tutto,credo che almeno loro ti avrebbero invitato ad agire di conseguenza...!Se puoi passa davanti allo specchio e dimmi cosa vedi.Vedi un uomo di 30 anni che ha voglia di vivere una vita bella o brutta che sia a testa alta,o vedi un coglionazzo di 30anni con la pancetta,capelli improbabili,sguardo allampanato,che vive di pippe e speranze mal riposte?Quella zoccola che hai dentro casa vuole un uomo,non un bimbo che frigna che rivuole il giochino e rompe il cazzo dopo averlo perso.Tu stai a casa a piagnucolare fra lacrime e pippe e lei fuori fra amiche ed ingroppate a cascata!Non c'è che dire,un bel quadretto da coglionazzi recidivi!Caro coglionazzo il passato non torna,e la vita non aspetta nessuno,adesso per te è il momento della sofferenza,ti auguro solo di crescere attraverso il dolore,consapevole del fatto che non capisci un cazzo di quello che ho appena scritto.A presto.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> parlo solo per impressioni
> ricevute dalla lettura
> ( a dir la verità nemmeno
> troppo attenta del 3d)
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo con te (sempre ovviamente sulle impressioni di quanto letto)


Vedo se riesco a spiegarti la prospettiva da cui sto guardando la faccenda, perchè fin dall'inizio a me ha impressionato il comportamento di lei.

Facciamo che per un attimo dimentico Bender e guardo a lei e basta. Allora, dal racconto, io vedo una che:

- rincorre un tipo che la tira matta coi messaggini e cazzi e lazzi
- accetta che questo le dia un appuntamento in un altra città (quindi le faccia spendere tempo e soldi) e poi la bidoni
- lascia che gli stati emotivi di questo tipo la condizionino 
- fa cose per compiacere 'sto personaggio che (per l'idea che me ne sono fatta, eh) mi sembra uno sfigato stratosferico che si gloria di bicipiti, poesie e chissà che altro per fare il figo
- sputtana il suo uomo (o ex che dir si voglia) con 'sto tipo per (secondo me) provare ad accalappiarlo, vendendogli la sua, anzi la loro vita, per due soldi
- maschera questa roba qui con amore

..non vado neanche avanti, perchè mi sembra già sufficiente. 
Ma di chicche di questo tipo sparse nei racconti di Bender ce n'è a iosa. 

Ecco, secondo me ovviamente, una che si comporta così non è una donna sicura di se stessa...perchè una donna che sa almeno un pochetto quanto può valere non si fa trattare in questo modo.

E vedo una che, oltre a farsi umiliare in questo modo, sfoga la sua frustrazione su Bender facendo la stronza in mille svariati modi.

Deduco quindi che questa tipa è insicura di se stessa, non riesce ad aver potere sulla sua vita e, anzichè mettersi in discussione e prendere una qualche posizione, ha deciso di usare quel potere su chi in questo momento è più debole di lei, e cioè Bender.

Lo sta usando come gradino per "tirarsi su", perchè da sola non ci riesce.

E tutto questo lo fa, fra l'altro, sfruttando le fatiche dei genitori di Bender che danno casa e varie ed eventuali. Neanche l'orgoglio di dirsi, almeno, faccio la stronza ma la faccio con le mie di risorse...:unhappy:


----------



## Bender (11 Ottobre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo con te (sempre ovviamente sulle impressioni di quanto letto)
> 
> 
> Vedo se riesco a spiegarti la prospettiva da cui sto guardando la faccenda, perchè fin dall'inizio a me ha impressionato il comportamento di lei.
> ...


lui le ha sempre detto che un giorno si sarebbero incontrati, ma non le ha mai dato un appuntamento quando è andata a londra casualmente era sempre dall'altra parte della città in 4 giorni interi che è stata li, e nel week end che è andata a bologna lui non c'era e tornava a tarda serata, bicipiti io non né ho proprio visti ha un fisico magro e molto alto (1,90) è attratta da lui perché è molto intelligente ascolta la sua stessa musica ha letto alcuni libri che ha letto lei, ama tutti gli animali e ha dei conigli questo l'ha attratta inizialmente, mi ha anche detto che quando la trascuravo una sua amica le aveva detto che al lavoro c'era uno che le faceva la corte e questo faceva stare bene la sua amica e gli dava un brivido, quando gli ho detto vedi che è la tua amica si è incazzata e mi ha detto che ha una sua testa e la sua amica non gli ha detto di fare nulla ma le ha raccontato solo una sua esperienza peccato che poi...
in più ho anche la colpa non lieve di averla cambiata, di avergli rovinato la vita e trasmesso le mie insicurezze, e questa cosa mi ha ferito più di tutte, una responsabilità che mi schiaccia


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lui le ha sempre detto che un giorno si sarebbero incontrati, ma non le ha mai dato un appuntamento quando è andata a londra casualmente era sempre dall'altra parte della città in 4 giorni interi che è stata li, e nel week end che è andata a bologna lui non c'era e tornava a tarda serata, bicipiti io non né ho proprio visti ha un fisico magro e molto alto (1,90) è attratta da lui perché è molto intelligente ascolta la sua stessa musica ha letto alcuni libri che ha letto lei, ama tutti gli animali e ha dei conigli questo l'ha attratta inizialmente, mi ha anche detto che quando la trascuravo una sua amica le aveva detto che al lavoro c'era uno che le faceva la corte e questo faceva stare bene la sua amica e gli dava un brivido, quando gli ho detto vedi che è la tua amica si è incazzata e mi ha detto che ha una sua testa e la sua amica non gli ha detto di fare nulla ma le ha raccontato solo una sua esperienza peccato che poi...
> in più ho anche la colpa non lieve di averla cambiata, di avergli rovinato la vita e trasmesso le mie insicurezze, e questa cosa mi ha ferito più di tutte, una responsabilità che mi schiaccia


Fammi capire bene bene la tua coinquilina ha perso la testa per un tipo che non ha mai visto ??? A tu per tu ???? Un'icona quindi un'ologramma


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Vabbeh Fiammetta*

anche tu ti metti a cercare una logica nel comportamento di Bender e signora?

eddai su.....


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> Salve a tutti.ho 29 anni e ho avuto solo una grande storia d'amore nella mia vita <che è durata> 13 anni.
> Convivio con la mia fidanzata da 2 anni da una settimana so per certo che si sente e si vede con una persona.
> Abbiamo litigato un mese fa circa.Perché la trascuravo,mi sono arreso a mani basse
> Perché aveva ragione e mi sono impegnato Per esserle più vicino,poi dopo una settimana mi chiede come sto perché mi vedeva meno giù di morale e dice che il mio pentimento durava poco e tornavo come prima,li ho capito che c'era qualcosa di strano
> ...


Certo che lo ha visto!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Certo che lo ha visto!


Lui "era certo" si vede che ha perso la certezza :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche tu ti metti a cercare una logica nel comportamento di Bender e signora?
> 
> eddai su.....


Ciao perpli :mrgreen: non è questione di logica ma di concretizzare . ... Un incontro, verificare qualcosa se esiste o meno


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lui "era certo" si vede che ha perso la certezza :mrgreen:


Vuoi dire che sta solo inseguendo un sogno?

E' successo ad una mia parente di sentirsi innamorata di un uomo che ignorava persino la sua esistenza.

Era solo un suo cliente.

Lei pero' era in crisi profonda e aveva lasciato la famiglia per lui.

Incredulo il marito quando ha parlato con il tipo in questione che neppure capiva il perche' e non si ricordava neppure il viso della moglie.


Dopo qualche notte in albergo da sola e' tornata a casa.
Dopo circa vent'anni sono ancora insieme e sposati da 40.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come gesto di cortesia visto che sei una donna potrebbe anche starci,ma solo per una forma di cortesia!


beh una cortesia da Oscuro uno dei più potenti boss del forum non sono cose che capitano tutti i giorni


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> beh una cortesia da Oscuro uno dei più potenti boss del forum non sono cose che capitano tutti i giorni


a maggior ragione io rifiuterei....:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che sta solo inseguendo un sogno?
> 
> E' successo ad una mia parente di sentirsi innamorata di un uomo che ignorava persino la sua esistenza.
> 
> ...


Non dico che la ex di Bender sia a questo livello ma sembra dai racconti del nostro amico che lei insegua appuntamenti che si dileguano da soli senza che l'altro si ritenga impegnato nel perseguire lo stesso intento ... Quindi a occhio e croce la sta prendendo per i fondelli


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non dico che la ex di Bender sia a questo livello ma sembra dai racconti del nostro amico che lei insegua appuntamenti che si dileguano da soli senza che l'altro si ritenga impegnato nel perseguire lo stesso intento ... Quindi a occhio e croce la sta prendendo per i fondelli


scusate la brutalità
ma questo tipo
non se la vuole caricà
lei lo sa, e per questo
si tiene al contempo
nei paraggi B
quanto ci scommettiamo
che non manca molto
al suo pentimento
al suo riscoprire 
l'amore per B?
cinica?
no realista


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scusate la brutalità
> ma questo tipo
> non se la vuole caricà
> lei lo sa, e per questo
> ...


Il rischio di bender reale infatti è di ricoprire il ruolo di "riservino" vita natural durante ... Bender rialzati


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il rischio di bender reale infatti è di ricoprire il ruolo di "riservino" vita natural durante ... Bender rialzati


non è un rischio
ma una probabile certezza
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è un rischio
> ma una probabile certezza
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Flavietta son d'accordo ma servirebbe lo capisse bender ... La vedo dura :singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Flavietta son d'accordo ma servirebbe lo capisse bender ... La vedo dura :singleeye:


non lo può capire
non ora
è un meccanismo perverso
a lui è crollato di improvviso 
il mondo addosso
mentre lei aveva già
programmato tutto da tempo



P.S:
ho quasi 85 anni
e mi chiamate flavietta?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> il tizio dopo 5 giorni di nulla anche se presente online, l'ha ricontatta così ora lei è al settimo cielo, mentre io sono six feet under.io gli faccio notare l'evidenza ,che non è come sostiene lei solo un gioco, perchè se no non avrebbe l'umore così altalenante e lei continua a ridere e si copre con il lenzuolo la faccia. ora sono in sala sul divano che penso a come tirare avanti un altro giorno, e a come ha fatto a diventare così, la scorsa volta era distrutta anche lei dai dubbie dai sensi di colpa





Bender ha detto:


> quando mi dirà che è finita lo accetterò.
> ho visto che con lui dice il mio ex, ci avevo fatto un discorso quando le ho detto che sapevo e mi aveva detto che tutti si comportano in maniere differente a seconda della persona, mi ha detto che tanto è troppo lontano , e poi è sempre sul vago quindi lei cerca di tenerselo solo per la chat però ora scopro che ha organizzato un viaggio per andare da lui e a mè ha detto che andava alla beauty farm con l'amica, l'amica comunque l'accompagna lo stesso.
> ALLA FINE COMUNQUE VADA VORREI SOLO TUTTA LA VERITA
> ma lei più volte involontariamente con domande a bruciapelo ha detto che non può dirmi la verità non tutta





Bender ha detto:


> .. lo vedo ogni giorno , il suo umore dipende da cosa gli dice e se la cerca, addirittura scrive e riscrive e poi cancella perché ha paura di ogni parola che gli dice ,questo non è essere innamorati, anche io mi sento così quando parlo con lei.





Bender ha detto:


> ah fa anche box anche se dal fisico non si direbbe, è molto magro praticamente dall'avambraccio al braccio non c'è molta differenza. ah e per la cronaca su fb gli scrivono poesie anche ragazzi oltre che un infinità di ragazze un centinaio infatti lei tipo ieri diceva guarda sta zoccola. credo che non ci sia storia a combattere con uno così, oltre tutto soffre pure di insonnia come fa a non essere stanco facendo tutte quelle cose





Bender ha detto:


> si ma non c'è mai a casa, nel week end è andata nella città di lui si è fatta più di 3 ore di intercity si sono fermate 2 giorni interi con una sua amica, glie lo aveva detto già da un mesetto che andava ,ma lui era impegnato con lavoro e poi era fuori città per svariate ore, lei gli ha detto che gli bastavano 10 minuti solo per salutarsi ,ma era troppo impegnato, così ora siamo punto a capo, ora organizzerà per un altra volta per ottobre gli ah detto che lo aspetta tutto il tempo che ci vuole e lui gli ha scritto varie frasi romantiche prese da canzoni e libri sul destino sull'aspettare, a mè lo aveva già detto che era convinta di prenderci una facciata che non sarebbe venuto, però l'amore è più forte e continua a sperare ,io la comprendo, gli ho detto che siamo nella stessa situazione.


Bender, questo è quello che hai scritto di lei...magari rileggerlo dopo un po'...:smile:

ma te la vorresti davvero sposare una così? (sono davvero curiosa, non è una provocazione)

...e "così" non perchè si è flippata per un altro neh, ma per il suo comportamento verso se stessa (che secondo me è auto-umiliante) e poi anche verso di te...


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lui le ha sempre detto che un giorno si sarebbero incontrati, ma non le ha mai dato un appuntamento quando è andata a londra casualmente era sempre dall'altra parte della città in 4 giorni interi che è stata li, e nel week end che è andata a bologna lui non c'era e tornava a tarda serata,* bicipiti io non né ho proprio visti ha un fisico magro e molto alto (1,90) *è attratta da lui perché è molto intelligente ascolta la sua stessa musica ha letto alcuni libri che ha letto lei, ama tutti gli animali e ha dei conigli questo l'ha attratta inizialmente, mi ha anche detto che quando la trascuravo una sua amica le aveva detto che al lavoro c'era uno che le faceva la corte e questo faceva stare bene la sua amica e gli dava un brivido, quando gli ho detto vedi che è la tua amica si è incazzata e mi ha detto che ha una sua testa e la sua amica non gli ha detto di fare nulla ma le ha raccontato solo una sua esperienza peccato che poi...
> in più ho anche la colpa non lieve di averla cambiata, di avergli rovinato la vita e trasmesso le mie insicurezze, e questa cosa mi ha ferito più di tutte, una responsabilità che mi schiaccia


..beh, effettivamente sarebbe stata lei, se proprio, a doverli vedere...


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scusate la brutalità
> ma questo tipo
> non se la vuole caricà
> lei lo sa, e per questo
> ...


Sarebbe come scommettere su chi ha vinto la Coppa Campioni l'anno scorso.

E sappiamo ormai tutti che è l'unica cosa che Bender vuole.   da perfetto schiavo.

a questo punto non so dirti se sia una cosa da augurarsi che non accada,tanto Bender non accetta assolutamente nessuna alternativa di nessun tipo.


----------



## Flavia (11 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sarebbe come scommettere su chi ha vinto la Coppa Campioni l'anno scorso.
> 
> E sappiamo ormai tutti che è l'unica cosa che Bender vuole.   da perfetto schiavo.
> 
> a questo punto non so dirti se sia una cosa da augurarsi che non accada,tanto Bender non accetta assolutamente nessuna alternativa di nessun tipo.


schiavo, che brutta definizione
diciamo che in questo momento
è momentaneamente a mò di zerbino
(non che il concetto sia così migliore)


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> schiavo, che brutta definizione
> diciamo che in questo momento
> è momentaneamente a mò di zerbino
> (non che il concetto sia così migliore)


anche peggiore.    meglio essere schiavi che servi della gleba.   il padrone ha cura più di una sua proprietà che di un oggetto perfettamente sostituibile


----------



## oscuro (13 Ottobre 2013)

*Benderone*

Benderone sei proprio un gran coglione!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Benderone sei proprio un gran coglione!


metaforicamente parlando questo post mi sembra come la pillola per la pressione alta ...ne va presa uno al giorno per evitare rischi  stessa cadenza


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Benderazzo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> metaforicamente parlando questo post mi sembra come la pillola per la pressione alta ...ne va presa uno al giorno per evitare rischi  stessa cadenza


Buon giorno benderazzo ci hai veramente rotto er cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*bender*

Buon giorno coglione oggi come ti fai prendere per il culo?


----------



## oscuro (15 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Coglionazzo novità?


----------



## Lui (15 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno coglione oggi come ti fai prendere per il culo?


non t'ha ancora chiamato?


----------



## oscuro (16 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno coglionazzo.Cosa ci racconti?


----------



## Lui (16 Ottobre 2013)

non risponde. eppure tu i mezzi li hai messi, esimio. 

mha. non oso pensare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non risponde. eppure tu i mezzi li hai messi, esimio.
> 
> mha. non oso pensare.


Pare che la situazione sia precipitata e Bender sia chiuso in camera, a letto, premendo forte la faccia contro il cuscino (ormai pregno di lacrime, muco e smegma) con le canzoni di Apicella come sottofondo.


----------



## Simy (17 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Pare che la situazione sia precipitata e Bender sia chiuso in camera, a letto, premendo forte la faccia contro il cuscino (ormai pregno di lacrime, muco e smegma) con le canzoni di Apicella come sottofondo.


:risata:

ma io mi chiedo come vi vengono


----------



## oscuro (17 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno coglionazzo,adesso neanche il più il coraggio di aggiornarci?tanto sempre coglione rimani....!


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2013)

invoco la clemenza della corte in favore di Bender

Prof. sia più clemente :kick:

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Oscuro, non è che io tutti i giorni posso esser qui per rcordarti di dare del coglione al tuo caro amico Bender. 

Nella vita, tutto ha un costo: SALLO.


----------



## oscuro (18 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Buon giorno beccaccione di un coglione che si dice?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno beccaccione di un coglione che si dice?


Ao', sei un istigatore al suicidio...

questo minaccera' de buttarse de sotto...






































(abita ar piano terra)
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (19 Ottobre 2013)

*è andata via...*

si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
> ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


Ed in questa settimana a parte straziarti come è naturale cosa altro hai fatto, come ti sei preso cura di te ?


----------



## devastata (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
> ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


Mi spiace che tu stia male. Se riesci a redistere NON chiamarla.

Hai trovato un lavoro? Uno qualunque?

Ti aiuterebbe oltre che ad essere indipendente, a pensare ad altro. A conoscere gente. 

Forza. Ce l'ho fatta io a 60 anni con tre figlir a ricomiciare e sono felice e serena.

Figuriamoci alla tua eta'!


----------



## lolapal (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
> ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


Dai Bender! Anche se per te non è così, è una cosa positiva che lei se ne sia andata.
Ora, pensa a te stesso, recupera la tua vita! Comincia a cercare lavoro, organizzati la giornata in modo da pensare a lei il meno possibile, tieniti occupato e fai le cose che ti piacciono di più, quelle che ti gratificano. Hai tutto il tempo del mondo per recuperare, ma non sprecarlo! 
Una cosa che mi ha aiutata molto, nel momento buio, è stato quello di farmi un programma giornaliero scritto, pormi degli obiettivi, anche stupidi, tipo "togliere la polvere"; spuntare quelle caselline e vederle tutte spuntate a fine giornata, mi faceva andare a letto un po' più serena (o un po' meno depressa).

:abbraccio:


----------



## Principessa (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
> ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


Sono d'accordo con chi ti ha detto di non chiamarla e prenderti cura di te stesso.

Per curiosità: quant'è che non scopi?

Fatti una bella scopata, vedi che già starai un pochino meglio, almeno sfoghi un po' di frustrazione.

E comincia anche a rimetterti sul mercato. Ma mi raccomando, il LAVORO! E' vero che hai una casa tua e quindi risulti sempre un buon partito, però sapere che i tuoi ti danno una paghetta non è molto sexy.

Potresti fare il lavoro che so fare meglio io, recupero crediti telefonico. E' un lavoro molto più facile di ciò che sembra e ti aiuterebbe a diventare un pochettino stronzo, che male non fa.


----------



## Flavia (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si è trasferita, mi ha detto che così può rendersi conto se davvero le manco, perché anche se mi ha lasciato vedendomi tutti i giorni non poteva rendersene conto, però mi ha anche detto che se ho bisogno un pò di tempo per me lo trova durante la giornata, ha detto che ha solo bisogno di un posto dove può stare sola quando vuole.
> ora domani sarà una settimana, io vorrei chiamarla per vederci anche solo mezzora, lei mi ha detto che posso, però so che è controproducente lei per ora non si è fatta sentire, che strazio


forza Bender,
cerca di volerti bene
di farti tante piccole coccole
un caffè on gli amici
una bella passeggiata
cerca di prenderti cura di te
:smile:


----------



## morfeo78 (19 Ottobre 2013)

Direi che devastata, lolapal e la principessa ti hanno già dato degli ottimi consigli. E li sottoscrivo tutti. 

Aggiungerei quello di cancellare il suo numero (giusto per non cadere in tentazione) e cambiare qualche abitudine x non trovarti troppi ricordi dolorosi.


----------



## nate (19 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con chi ti ha detto di non chiamarla e prenderti cura di te stesso.
> 
> Per curiosità: quant'è che non scopi?
> 
> ...


io di solito quelli che fanno il tuo lavoro li ricopro di insulti, e come fai a dire A bender di scopare,mica per gente come lui le trova da un giorno all'altro


----------



## Principessa (19 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> io di solito quelli che fanno il tuo lavoro li ricopro di insulti, e come fai a dire A bender di scopare,mica per gente come lui le trova da un giorno all'altro


Chi te l'ha detto?

Sei una donna forse?

Magari la trova una. O altrimenti paga una prostituta.

Ci tenevo a condividere il mio pensiero dopo 3 anni di esperienza in questo lavoro: quelli che vengono chiamati abitualmente da chi fa recupero crediti sono pezzenti, ladri o coglioni che si fanno fregare da agenti commerciali.

Non proprio persone la cui opinione conta particolarmente per la gente normale e civile.

Tu esattamente in che categoria sei?


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Sei una donna forse?
> 
> ...


ma come ti permetti?? vergognati

ne approfitto per consigliare a tutti quelli che vengono chiamati da questi maleducati ignoranti, di attaccargli il telefono sul muso e rivolgersi direttamente all'Authority competente in materia
troverete le istruzioni sui siti delle Authority, di solito è necessario inoltrare un reclamo scritto al gestore, e poi inviarne copia, con eventuale risposta e spiegazioni, all'Authority, che contatterà entrambe le parti e, se il caso, vi riconoscerà titolari di un piccolo rimborso a titolo di risarcimento per la rottura di coglioni subita
io l'ho fatto 3 volte, si perde un po' di tempo, ma comunque ne vale la pena, hanno riconosciuto le scorrettezze


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?? vergognati
> 
> ne approfitto per consigliare a tutti quelli che vengono chiamati da questi maleducati ignoranti, di attaccargli il telefono sul muso e rivolgersi direttamente all'Authority competente in materia
> troverete le istruzioni sui siti delle Authority, di solito è necessario inoltrare un reclamo scritto al gestore, e poi inviarne copia, con eventuale risposta e spiegazioni, all'Authority, che contatterà entrambe le parti e, se il caso, vi riconoscerà titolari di un piccolo rimborso a titolo di risarcimento per la rottura di coglioni subita
> io l'ho fatto 3 volte, si perde un po' di tempo, ma comunque ne vale la pena, hanno riconosciuto le scorrettezze


Hai mai lavorato nel mio ambito?
No, allora stai zitta e non ti permettere tu di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio come ha fatto quell'idiota.
Io ho sempre svolto il mio lavoro con grande correttezza e professionalità, anche ricevendo attestati di stima da clienti con cui siamo arrivati ad un'ottima transazione.
La prova è che in tre anni non ho mai avuto una sola denuncia o minaccia, al contrario di alcuni miei colleghi insistenti. Anzi, spesso sono stata contattata dalle stesse persone per avere consigli in merito ad altre situazioni.

Rintracciare una persona che non paga e farglielo presente non è assolutamente una violazione di privacy se viene fatto nei giusti modi, cioè non rivelando assolutamente il motivo della chiamata a terzi, mantenendo un tono consono ed evitando di richiamare una persona che chiede di non essere ricontattata.

Quindi prima di parlare a vanvera, informati. 

Io parlo con cognizione di causa.
La gente perbene non è abituata a ricevere spesso un certo tipo di chiamate e se ha dei debiti, per sua colpa o no, se ne preoccupa. Di certo non si permette di insultare chi glielo comunica, specie se si tratta di persone come me, sempre professionali e cortesi.

Sai chi insulta subito e riattacca? Quelli
  che hanno la coda di paglia
Poi certo, sull'ignoranza e qualunquismo della gente come te, c'è poco da fare


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai mai lavorato nel mio ambito?
> No, allora stai zitta e non ti permettere tu di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio come ha fatto quell'idiota.
> Io ho sempre svolto il mio lavoro con grande correttezza e professionalità, anche ricevendo attestati di stima da clienti con cui siamo arrivati ad un'ottima transazione.
> La prova è che in tre anni non ho mai avuto una sola denuncia o minaccia, al contrario di alcuni miei colleghi insistenti. Anzi, spesso sono stata contattata dalle stesse persone per avere consigli in merito ad altre situazioni.
> ...


sì, immagino che ottima transazione...volete essere truffati del tutto o solo in parte?

e chi ha parlato della privacy, ignorante che non sei altro
per la privacy c'è il garante, mica le Authorty, che invece sono competenti su energia e comunicazioni


----------



## lunaiena (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Sei una donna forse?
> 
> ...



Oppure gente che ha perso il lavoro e non ce la fa a pagare ...
Oppure imprenditori che a sua volta non sono pagati e di conseguenza 
non ce la fanno a pagare 
Princy sono tanti i motivi , non saai che ti trovi dalla altra parte 
E non sai che sciocchezze possono fare per la vergogna o lo spavento...
OK tu lo chiami coglioni io li chiamo esseri umani in un brutto momento che invece 
di essere stolkizzati dovrebbero essere tutelati ...
Ci sono famiglie intere che non ce la fanno e non mi risultano  in quelle categorie....
E vanno aiutate non sepolte vive ....


Comunque io non so di preciso come ti occupi del tuo lavoro 
e neanche mi interessa ...
ma  non è una buona partenza per buttarsi nel volontariato...


In che categoria sono :
Da ieri , e fiera di esserelo 
nel direttivo di una categoria di sostegno di quelle altre categorie da te menzionate....


Ma nulla contro gli operatori telefonici del recupero crediti ,
voi fate il vostro lavoro 
e dovete per forza recuperare ...


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hai mai lavorato nel mio ambito?
> No, allora stai zitta e non ti permettere tu di fare di tutta l'erba un fascio come ha fatto quell'idiota.
> Io ho sempre svolto il mio lavoro con grande correttezza e professionalità, anche ricevendo attestati di stima da clienti con cui siamo arrivati ad un'ottima transazione.
> La prova è che in tre anni non ho mai avuto una sola denuncia o minaccia, al contrario di alcuni miei colleghi insistenti. Anzi, spesso sono stata contattata dalle stesse persone per avere consigli in merito ad altre situazioni.
> ...


certamente  non ti puoi permettere di chiamare pezzente nessuno e il fatto che tu faccia questo lavoro dovrebbe a maggior ragione farti essere cauta e decisamente più professionale.
rispetta le persone, dopo la salute i problemi economici sono causa di angoscia.
inaccettabile quello che hai scritto


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, immagino che ottima transazione...volete essere truffati del tutto o solo in parte?
> 
> e chi ha parlato della privacy, ignorante che non sei altro
> per la privacy c'è il garante, mica le Authorty, che invece sono competenti su energia e comunicazioni


Persisti nella tua idiozia.

Prima di tutto la truffa, come motivo del mancato pagamento, è marginale.

Il motivo principale, ad oggi, è la mancanza di denaro, e naturalmente una transazione che abbatte molto il capitale, è utile al cliente.

Dovresti sapere che le truffe, nella maggioranza dei casi, sono dovute ai commerciali, che lavorano a provvigione e non sono tutti onesti.
Fanno parte sovente di altre società.

L'utente che scarica la colpa su chi recupera il credito non ha capito nulla e non risolverà mai il suo problema.
Quando dall'altra parte ci sono state persone ragionevoli, e dovevo occuparmi di pratiche piccole che riguardavano i gestori di telefonia, tanto per fare un esempio, io stessa ho consigliato di appellarsi al
Corecom.

Molti non lo sapevano.

Menziono la violazione di privacy perché è l'unico motivo logico per l'ostilità verso un'intera categoria, che rimane stupida comunque, perché le grandi società di recupero crediti formano bene i loro addetti.

Quello che scrivi è frutto solo di una generalizzazione molto parziale e il fatto che insisti su un mondo che non conosci non ti fa fare bella figura.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Oppure gente che ha perso il lavoro e non ce la fa a pagare ...
> Oppure imprenditori che a sua volta non sono pagati e di conseguenza
> non ce la fanno a pagare
> Princy sono tanti i motivi , non saai che ti trovi dalla altra parte
> ...


Parlavo dei debitori abituali, luna, che ci marciano, non di tutti. Sarebbe sciocco da parte mia avere riserve verso tutti i clienti, esattamente come è sciocco da parte di free dire che siamo tutti truffatori.

La gente perbene la so riconoscere.
Le persone con la coscienza a posto non hanno motivo di insultare


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Io non ho mai insultato una persona che mi chiama, anche chi deve vendere.
Se fosse poi recupero crediti, sarei preoccupata e arrabbiata semmai con la mandante, non con i messaggeri.

Quelli che insultano si meritano di trovare dall'altra parte qualcuno altrettanto maleducato


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Voglio poi vedere con che coraggio si fa una denuncia quando si hanno questi comportamenti ingiuriosi...


----------



## nate (20 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti?? vergognati
> 
> ne approfitto per consigliare a tutti quelli che vengono chiamati da questi maleducati ignoranti, di attaccargli il telefono sul muso e rivolgersi direttamente all'Authority competente in materia
> troverete le istruzioni sui siti delle Authority, di solito è necessario inoltrare un reclamo scritto al gestore, e poi inviarne copia, con eventuale risposta e spiegazioni, all'Authority, che contatterà entrambe le parti e, se il caso, vi riconoscerà titolari di un piccolo rimborso a titolo di risarcimento per la rottura di coglioni subita
> io l'ho fatto 3 volte, si perde un po' di tempo, ma comunque ne vale la pena, hanno riconosciuto le scorrettezze Ma si dovrebbe vergognare dato che è frustrata perchè il suo tipo non è abbastanza maiale quindi lei lo tradisce un mostro


 Si dovrebbe vergognare ma è talmente piena di se che non ci arriva infatti fa un lavoro da mostro,poi ha il fidanzato che non è abbastanza maiale quindi lei gli fa le corna..se non è un mostro quetsa chi lo è ???


----------



## nate (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io non ho mai insultato una persona che mi chiama, anche chi deve vendere.
> Se fosse poi recupero crediti, sarei preoccupata e arrabbiata semmai con la mandante, non con i messaggeri.
> 
> Quelli che insultano si meritano di trovare dall'altra parte qualcuno altrettanto maleducato


 Di quello non c'è pericolo guarda,non sono maleducati sono proprio mdei primitivi


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certamente  non ti puoi permettere di chiamare pezzente nessuno e il fatto che tu faccia questo lavoro dovrebbe a maggior ragione farti essere cauta e decisamente più professionale.
> rispetta le persone, dopo la salute i problemi economici sono causa di angoscia.
> inaccettabile quello che hai scritto


Rileggi meglio.
Il tossico analfabeta ha detto, con grande stupidità e pochezza mentale, che quelli che fanno il mio lavoro li riempie di insulti.
Ho risposto che i debitori abituali, sono, tra le altre cose, anche pezzenti e gli ho chiesto a che categoria di questi appartiene. Con questo termine io identifico la gente che vive costantemente sulle spalle degli altri e della società e non se ne fa un cruccio.
Ovviamente non posso parlar male di chi, pur essendosi fatto il culo, si trova a terra.
Può succedere a chiunque.
Le persone normali e con la coscienza a posto, la maggioranza dei clienti per fortuna, non prendono a insulti qualcuno solo perché costui li informa di avere un debito.
Ci vuole tanto a capire??
Io sono assolutamente brava nel mio lavoro e nessuno, tantomeno tu, si può permettere di giudicare.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Si dovrebbe vergognare ma è talmente piena di se che non ci arriva infatti fa un lavoro da mostro,poi ha il fidanzato che non è abbastanza maiale quindi lei gli fa le corna..se non è un mostro quetsa chi lo è ???


Di cosa mi dovrei vergognare?
Io vado fiera di come lavoro.
Hai la coda di paglia che giudichi così male persone che alla fine sono solo messaggeri? 
Vatti a fare un'altra pera, così la prossima volta invece di avere questo atteggiamento inutilmente aggressivo, ci illuminerai ancora parlandoci delle vicende porno con la tua ex.
Quanto alla mia vita privata, mille volte meglio Elio che un ignorante maleducato come te.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Di quello non c'è pericolo guarda,non sono maleducati sono proprio mdei primitivi


Ma stai zitto e cala la testa quando parli di gente che lavora, attività sicuramente marginale per uno come te!


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Parlavo dei debitori abituali, luna, che ci marciano, non di tutti. Sarebbe sciocco da parte mia avere riserve verso tutti i clienti, esattamente come è sciocco da parte di* free dire che siamo tutti truffatori.
> *
> La gente perbene la so riconoscere.
> Le persone con la coscienza a posto non hanno motivo di insultare



mai detto, brutta scema ignorante e maleducata che non sei altro, io avevo detto ignoranti e maleducati
sei tu che sei partita in quarta insultando i consumatori e confondendo, con rara ignoranza, diritto pubblico (reclami) e diritto penale (denunce)
secondo la tua abissale ignoranza le Authority, istituzioni di diritto pubblico, sono state fatte per eventi che tu definisci marginali...per non parlare dei trucchetti che fanno i gestori con la cessione dei crediti inesigibili
e poi, messaggera di 'sto cazzo, non ti hanno forse messo gentilmente alla porta con un contratto penalizzante, tanto eri brava etc. etc.??


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mai detto, brutta scema ignorante e maleducata che non sei altro, io avevo detto ignoranti e maleducati
> sei tu che sei partita in quarta insultando i consumatori e confondendo, con rara ignoranza, diritto pubblico (reclami) e diritto penale (denunce)
> secondo la tua abissale ignoranza le Authority, istituzioni di diritto pubblico, sono state fatte per eventi che tu definisci marginali...per non parlare dei trucchetti che fanno i gestori con la cessione dei crediti inesigibili
> e poi, messaggera di 'sto cazzo, non ti hanno forse messo gentilmente alla porta con un contratto penalizzante, tanto eri brava etc. etc.??


Sei proprio alla frutta  

I tuoi insulti rosiconi non mi tangono minimamente. Soprattutto - brutta -.

Da quale borgata di merda vieni per esprimerti in modo così basso?

Non ho confuso proprio nulla, sei tu che non hai capito una ceppa. Rileggi tutto e comprenderai perché mi sono riferita alla privacy.

Tu non hai alcun diritto di insultare una intera categoria di lavoratori basandoti, come è evidente, su qualche articolo letto su internet o qualche lamentela fatta da gente che ha trovato credit collectors poco professionali.

Nessuno mi ha messa alla porta, semplicemente ho rifiutato un contratto che hanno imposto a tutti e non ho tenuto la testa bassa.
Sono fiera di quello che ho fatto e del grande affetto e i complimenti ricevuti da chi ha agito come me e anche da chi è rimasto.

Quanto al resto, come puoi definire l'intera categoria di morosi, consumatori? Ti sei bevuta il cervello?
In alcuni casi si tratta di consumatori truffati ma non è assolutamente la maggioranza dei casi e comunque, non sapendo come ho trattato quel tipo di pratiche, tieni la bocca chiusa.

Io mi sono battuta con i miei capi per proporre alla mandante abbattimenti altissimi e far pagare solo il dovuto ai clienti che avevano contestazioni più che giuste, e dovrei sentirmi dire da un'emerita cretina, che dimostra di non conoscere questo mondo, che sono siamo tutti truffatori?

Ma vai a quel paese.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Non sai nemmeno che tipo di crediti ho gestito e come.
Eclissati che ci fai più bella figura.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, immagino che ottima transazione...volete essere truffati del tutto o solo in parte?


Tanto per rinfrescarti la memoria.

Io non ho mai truffato nessuno. MAI.

Ero una delle poche che ascoltava sempre le loro ragioni.

Ti è chiaro questo, idiota?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio alla frutta
> 
> I tuoi insulti rosiconi non mi tangono minimamente. Soprattutto - brutta -.
> 
> ...


E Miller disse
si dimena come cento bisce....
Dai calmati suvvia...


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E Miller disse
> si dimena come cento bisce....
> Dai calmati suvvia...


Se qualcuno ti dicesse che non sai suonare senza averti mai sentito, penso che reagiresti anche peggio di me  

Io sono una gran lavoratrice, seria e precisa, come tanti nel settore, e non accetto si dicano cazzate puramente diffamatrici.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Sei una donna forse?
> 
> ...





Principessa ha detto:


> Rileggi meglio.
> Il tossico analfabeta ha detto, con grande stupidità e pochezza mentale, che quelli che fanno il mio lavoro li riempie di insulti.
> Ho risposto che i debitori abituali, sono, tra le altre cose, anche pezzenti e gli ho chiesto a che categoria di questi appartiene. Con questo termine io identifico la gente che vive costantemente sulle spalle degli altri e della società e non se ne fa un cruccio.
> Ovviamente non posso parlar male di chi, pur essendosi fatto il culo, si trova a terra.
> ...


in prima battuta  ti inviterei ad esprimerti con meno veemenza ; siamo in un forum a parlare con tranquillità e non hai bisogno di andare perennemente sopra le righe rendendo aspri tutti i confronti.è un vero peccato .
ho riletto e non ho trovato conferma del fatto che non intendessi generalizzare, anzi,
ma lo hai fatto ora e per me diciamo che possa anche bastare.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Se qualcuno ti dicesse che non sai suonare senza averti mai sentito, penso che reagiresti anche peggio di me
> 
> Io sono una gran lavoratrice, seria e precisa, come tanti nel settore, e non accetto si dicano cazzate puramente diffamatrici.


Toy...
sai quante volte è successo?
Moltissime....

E' che qua dentro mi hanno insegnato che non si può nè si deve generalizzare...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in prima battuta  ti inviterei ad esprimerti con meno veemenza ; siamo in un forum a parlare con tranquillità e non hai bisogno di andare perennemente sopra le righe rendendo aspri tutti i confronti.è un vero peccato .
> ho riletto e non ho trovato conferma del fatto che non intendessi generalizzare, anzi,
> ma lo hai fatto ora e per me diciamo che possa anche bastare.



Cos'è sto tono da moderatrice mancata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'è sto tono da moderatrice mancata?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


per confermare il motivo del fallimento


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in prima battuta  ti inviterei ad esprimerti con meno veemenza ; siamo in un forum a parlare con tranquillità e non hai bisogno di andare perennemente sopra le righe rendendo aspri tutti i confronti.è un vero peccato .
> ho riletto e non ho trovato conferma del fatto che non intendessi generalizzare, anzi,
> ma lo hai fatto ora e per me diciamo che possa anche bastare.


Inviti solo me?

Che metro di giudizio strano che hai.
Non mi pare di essere stata l'unica ad andare sopra le righe.

Quando acquisirai maggiore obiettività, ti darò ascolto. Ora non meriti proprio.

Hai mai avuto a che fare con il debitore abituale?
Sai chi è?
Quanti ne hai conosciuti?

Le mie osservazioni sono frutto della mia esperienza. Le tue di cosa, esattamente?

Me ne sono fatta una ragione che questo forum sta diventando un luogo di sfogo e pieno di aggressività.

Mi adeguo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Inviti solo me?*
> 
> Che metro di giudizio strano che hai.
> Non mi pare di essere stata l'unica ad andare sopra le righe.
> ...


tutti, me compresa, infatti non mi pare di averti aggredita.
per il resto non occorre esperienza per infastidirsi a certe generalizzazioni


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Inviti solo me?
> 
> Che metro di giudizio strano che hai.
> Non mi pare di essere stata l'unica ad andare sopra le righe.
> ...


Magari lei ha esperienza
su clienti
che non la pagano no?

O magari piange nero
perchè è in credito con lo stato....

E dove si va a batter cassa eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Magari lei ha esperienza
> su clienti
> che non la pagano no?
> 
> ...


più che altro  mi guardo in giro e vedo tanta gente disperata, e non c'è nulla da ridere .


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro  mi guardo in giro e vedo tanta gente disperata, e non c'è nulla da ridere .


E tu muovi un dito per loro?


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Toy...
> sai quante volte è successo?
> Moltissime....
> 
> E' che qua dentro mi hanno insegnato che non si può nè si deve generalizzare...


A me non era mai successo e non pensavo esistessero persone così superficiali 

Sai quante volte me la sono presa con gli autisti dei mezzi pubblici di Roma?  ma non mi sognerei mai di diffamare pubblicamente la categoria solo perché io ho avuto brutte esperienze.

Che poi, quando mi capitava gentaccia maleducata, io non facevo nulla, anzi li salutavo ironicamente con molta educazione, in modo da far capire - tu sei un poveraccio, io sono una signora -

Alla fine qualcuno si scusava pure


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu muovi un dito per loro?


no, penso per me e la mia famiglia,
mi limito a fare la persona perbene che paga i suoi creditori e cerca di comportarsi correttamente ...è poco ma è già qualcosa.
se tu sei più generoso ti faccio i più sinceri complimenti


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tutti, me compresa, infatti non mi pare di averti aggredita.
> per il resto non occorre esperienza per infastidirsi a certe generalizzazioni


Sappi che il debitore abituale, NON è quasi mai povero.

I veri poveri sono quelli che piangono al telefono e si vergognano.

Persone con cui io non sono mai stata cattiva o decisa. Anzi.


----------



## Principessa (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro  mi guardo in giro e vedo tanta gente disperata, e non c'è nulla da ridere .


Pure io, prima di fare questo lavoro, pensavo che ci fosse una stretta correlazione tra l'essere poveri e avere molti debiti. 
Ti assicuro che non è cosi e per questo rimango stupita quando il primo scemo ci dipinge come avidi strozzini.

A proposito di muovere un dito per i poveri... sai quante persone mi hanno ringraziato perché gli ho fatto chiudere il debito con un abbattimento enorme - sul capitale, ovvio?

Io rispetto chi è povero.
Non rispetto i furbi e i maleducati.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sappi che il debitore abituale, NON è quasi mai povero.
> 
> I veri poveri sono quelli che piangono al telefono e si vergognano.
> 
> Persone con cui io non sono mai stata cattiva o decisa. Anzi.


Sai che nel mio piccolo...
Ti chiedono di suonare al matrimonio gli operai e vogliono pagarti prima delle nozze...

TI chiedono i "siori"
Devi poi vedere i sorci verdi...

Al che...
Una volta mi chiama il tale...
E io dritto ah da te pagamento anticipato....

E lui si offende e fa...lei non sa chi sono io...

NO...è proprio perchè so chi è lei...che gli voglio prima...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si era dimenticato sto qua...
Che il suo Mercedes era da sei mesi in officina da mio padre...per il diritto di ritenzione....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che nel mio piccolo...
> *Ti chiedono di suonare al matrimonio gli operai e vogliono pagarti prima delle nozze...
> 
> TI chiedono i "siori"
> ...


verissimo


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei proprio alla frutta
> 
> I tuoi insulti rosiconi non mi tangono minimamente. Soprattutto - brutta -.
> 
> ...


ritiro il brutta che era solo ad adiuvandum lo scema, niente di che
ovviamente il resto lo confermo
poi lo scrivi anche tu nel neretto:
abbattimenti altissimi...
far pagare solo il dovuto...
contestazioni giuste...
il che vuol dire: ci provano, sta a noi consumatori, che diamo loro i nostri soldi, farci rispettare
non perdete tempo in chiacchiere inutili ma rivolgetevi subito per iscritto
(anche qui il genio del recupero avrebbe dovuto capire: che mai si scriverà in un reclamo all'Authority? nun li voglio pagà? oppure forse ma forse si invierà qualcosa di lievemente più sostanzioso??)

i crediti vantati contro di me erano talmente farlocchi che, oltre a non pagare un bel nulla, ho avuto anche un  piccolo accredito (anzi 3, 3 debiti inventati = 3 accrediti), peraltro non richiesto da me bensì previsto in questi casi, per il ritardo nelle risposte alle richieste di chiarimenti 
altre 2 persone a cui ho dato una mano, uguale
quindi: leggete bene, comunicate per iscritto e servitevi degli strumenti istituiti ad hoc


----------



## free (20 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> verissimo



ma, dipende


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ritiro il brutta che era solo ad adiuvandum lo scema, niente di che
> ovviamente il resto lo confermo
> poi lo scrivi anche tu nel neretto:
> abbattimenti altissimi...
> ...


Dovresti ritirare tutto, visto che non sai nulla del mio lavoro e a quanto pare, ti basi sulla tua singola esperienza per le stupide generalizzazioni che spari.


Almeno se avessi letto qualche articolo su Internet, saresti più preparata.

Ogni pratica ha la sua storia.

Siccome io ne ho lavorate di tutti i tipi e ne avevo tantissime, ti assicuro che non avevo motivo di "provarci" per il mio tornaconto.
Ma soprattutto non l'avrei mai fatto perché sono troppo onesta.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Pensi che stavo in un ufficio improvvisato con i telefoni a gettoni? 
 
Anche io comunicavo per iscritto, mandando e raccogliendo documentazione.

Comunque, qualsiasi esperienza tu abbia vissuto, questo non doveva permetterti di giudicare, in modo assolutamente fuori luogo, la mia professionalità.

Tu parli per UNO.
Io parlo basandomi su tre anni di lavoro, dalla parte soprattutto del cliente - e non delle varie banche, finanziarie o gestori di servizi.

La prossima volta, trova di meglio per attaccarmi.

Sei stata solo Ridicola.


----------



## Calipso (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto?
> 
> Sei una donna forse?
> 
> ...



sei tu la pezzente che si permette di dare dei ladri o coglioni a chi ha dei problemi. Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di non trovarti mai in determinate situazioni.
Perchè allora, forse la tua presunzione e scarsa sensibilità non ti saranno di aiuto. 
Hai idea di quante persone, soprattutto in questo momento storico NON HANNO NEMMENO I SOLDI PER MANGIARE, PERCHE' SONO LETTERALMENTE DIVORATE DAI DEBITI CHE IL SISTEMA ECONOMICO-BANCARIO HA BUTTATO SU DI LORO. 
Hai anche solo vagamente idea di cosa significhi avere un'azienda con la quale cerchi far sopravvivere te la tua famiglia e dare anche lavoro a qualcuno con altrettanta famiglia. 
Io conosco delle persone che fanno recupero crediti e FORTUNATAMENTE non hanno LA TUA ARROGANZA E MALEDUCAZIONE nel definire qualcuno in difficoltà.
ti meriteresti di avere gli strozzini dietro... 

hai veramente esagerato. sei stata davvero squallida. 

ti auguro di ritrovarti tu da un giorno all'altro, senza lavoro con la gente come te che ti telefona con il numero anonimo, mentre tu non sai nemmeno come cazzo pagare l'affitto ,
per riscuotere dei soldi su degli investimenti che avevi fatto DA PERSONA CIVILE E NORMALE quando avevi una fonte di sostentamento.

e poi ne riparliamo...

e le transazioni sono tanto facili per voi che di solito avete colossi dietro e sapete benissimo che chi è già in difficoltà e non ha nemmeno gli occhi per piangere non può lontamente sognarsi di pagare anche un avvocato per contestarvi.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Pensi che stavo in un ufficio improvvisato con i telefoni a gettoni?
> 
> Anche io comunicavo per iscritto, mandando e raccogliendo documentazione.
> 
> ...


_*
Potresti fare il lavoro che so fare meglio io, recupero crediti telefonico. E' un lavoro molto più facile di ciò che sembra e ti aiuterebbe a diventare un pochettino stronzo, che male non fa.*_

questo lo hai scritto tu all'inizio, ed ora cambi versione??
un lavoro telefonico, facile e da stronzi:singleeye:
poi sei andata avanti farneticando di veri poveri che piangono al telefono e ricchi maleducati:singleeye:

nella tua abissale ignoranza ti sfugge ciò che anche un bambino capirebbe, e cioè che le società di recupero crediti ricevono l'ordine di recupero dal creditore (presunto) e non entrano nel merito
invece io consigliavo di tralasciare questa fase inutile e di rivolgersi direttamente ad un istituzione super partes

la mia media, privato cittadino 3+2=5 / società varie 0, è molto soddisfacente e degna di essere presa in considerazione da chiunque intenda tutelare i propri diritti, tu invece che fai? lo sconsigli? complimentoni!

addio!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> sei tu la pezzente che si permette di dare dei ladri o coglioni a chi ha dei problemi. Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di non trovarti mai in determinate situazioni.
> Perchè allora, forse la tua presunzione e scarsa sensibilità non ti saranno di aiuto.
> Hai idea di quante persone, soprattutto in questo momento storico NON HANNO NEMMENO I SOLDI PER MANGIARE, PERCHE' SONO LETTERALMENTE DIVORATE DAI DEBITI CHE IL SISTEMA ECONOMICO-BANCARIO HA BUTTATO SU DI LORO.
> Hai anche solo vagamente idea di cosa significhi avere un'azienda con la quale cerchi far sopravvivere te la tua famiglia e dare anche lavoro a qualcuno con altrettanta famiglia.
> ...


Però a onore del vero
e non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...
Vedi ehm...
In Italia...
C'è gente che dichiara al fisco
meno entrate di un pensionato

e poi dai controlli incrociati
emerge che ci sono ville intestate a iosa
alle amanti di turno...no?

I debiti come nascono oggidì?

Che fare quando è il signor stato a far debiti con i cittadini?
Debiti che poi non salda?

Che fare quando io vinco una gara di appalto
e poi lo stato mi ha dato il 10% del preventivo?

Cioè sai...insomma....
Non so se lo sai...ma

Dicono che ogni volta che la polizia o i carabinieri
arrestano qualcuno
questo si presenta a loro come l'arcangelo Gabriele no?

Dicono...


----------



## Calipso (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però a onore del vero
> e non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...
> Vedi ehm...
> In Italia...
> ...




Conte, ascolta, tutto bene e sicuramente in parte è vero ma NON SI PUO' *generalizzare in quel modo* e addirittura consigliare un lavoro che, perdonami ma a parer mio non è proprio gratificante, come telefonare alla gente per chiedere dei soldi, senza nemmeno sapere chi hai dall'altra parte, per aumentare la propria stronzaggine.
Ti prego... no, va davvero oltre il mio pensiero. 
Già che ci siamo mi chiedo perchè non gli abbia consigliato di andare a fare il tagliatore di teste nelle aziende...
Sai che figata!!! Su, Conte... non si poteva leggere...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Conte, ascolta, tutto bene e sicuramente in parte è vero ma NON SI PUO' *generalizzare in quel modo* e addirittura consigliare un lavoro che, perdonami ma a parer mio non è proprio gratificante, come telefonare alla gente per chiedere dei soldi, senza nemmeno sapere chi hai dall'altra parte, per aumentare la propria stronzaggine.
> Ti prego... no, va davvero oltre il mio pensiero.
> Già che ci siamo mi chiedo perchè non gli abbia consigliato di andare a fare il tagliatore di teste nelle aziende...
> Sai che figata!!! Su, Conte... non si poteva leggere...


Si certo...
Ma infatti io le ho solo detto di non generalizzare...


----------



## Calipso (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si certo...
> Ma infatti io le ho solo detto di non generalizzare...


Io ho letto le vostre risposte e ho voluto dire la mia... Mi ha profondamente urtata l'arroganza... Non si può insultare in quel modo... 
dimostri davvero l'incapacità di relativizzare e di renderti conto che gli altri non possono essere definiti con certi epiteti.. soprattutto quando si fa un mestiere del genere. 

Dimostri solo il fatto che non hai la benchè minima idea di cosa significhi avere dei problemi di un certo tipo... e solo gli attegiamenti come questi che fanno detestare la categoria del "recupero crediti"...

Io lavoro in un settore molto vicino a quello bancario... e riconosco certe situazioni, e spesso mi vergogno di come il sistema si arricchisca grazie alle persone in difficoltà. Perchè siamo seri, i numeri, quelli grandi, indicano che la popolazione è in difficoltà. I numeri non si basano su quelli che rubano. Ma su quelli che sono costretti oggi ad andare alla caritas per dar da mangiare ai figli. 

Prova ad andare davanti ai centri di aiuto verso le 12 o verso le 18 in una grande città e poi mi saprai dire quanti sono gli ITALIANI PER BENE in coda. 

E allora, forse, non tollererai nemmeno tu questa superficialità nelle definizioni.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Potresti fare il lavoro che so fare meglio io, recupero crediti telefonico. E' un lavoro *molto più facile di ciò che sembra* e ti aiuterebbe a diventare un pochettino stronzo, che male non fa.


E' per quello che ancora non ti hanno mandato a casa ad ingrossare le fila dei disoccupati?


----------



## oscuro (21 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*

Volevo dare il buon giorno a quel grandissimo coglione di bender e cosa leggo???free che litiga,si proprio lei,ho sbagliato sito?Mai vista discutere con nessuno,mai!:carnevaloi il conte che si è tuffato in mezzo con le sue massime,ed io sono uno di quelli convinto che sia bravissimo a suonare gli"Organi",per il resto non sa fare e non capisce un cazzo...!:rotfler tornare a quel grande coglione di bender,è dovuto andar via lei....,dovevi buttarla fuori tu,bravo coglionazzo!


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> sei tu la pezzente che si permette di dare dei ladri o coglioni a chi ha dei problemi. Ti auguro con tutto il cuore di non trovarti mai in determinate situazioni.
> Perchè allora, forse la tua presunzione e scarsa sensibilità non ti saranno di aiuto.
> Hai idea di quante persone, soprattutto in questo momento storico NON HANNO NEMMENO I SOLDI PER MANGIARE, PERCHE' SONO LETTERALMENTE DIVORATE DAI DEBITI CHE IL SISTEMA ECONOMICO-BANCARIO HA BUTTATO SU DI LORO.
> Hai anche solo vagamente idea di cosa significhi avere un'azienda con la quale cerchi far sopravvivere te la tua famiglia e dare anche lavoro a qualcuno con altrettanta famiglia.
> ...


Un'altra idiota che travisa il senso di quello che ho scritto o oggi ti rode il culo?

Rileggi dietro, se ti va.

Sennò... Ciao


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' per quello che ancora non ti hanno mandato a casa ad ingrossare le fila dei disoccupati?


Veramente mi sono fatta mandare via io non accettando un altro contratto che ci è stato imposto 
Le file dei disoccupati difficile che le ingrosso, ho già trovato altro da fare.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io ho letto le vostre risposte e ho voluto dire la mia... Mi ha profondamente urtata l'arroganza... Non si può insultare in quel modo...
> dimostri davvero l'incapacità di relativizzare e di renderti conto che gli altri non possono essere definiti con certi epiteti.. soprattutto quando si fa un mestiere del genere.
> 
> Dimostri solo il fatto che non hai la benchè minima idea di cosa significhi avere dei problemi di un certo tipo... e solo gli attegiamenti come questi che fanno detestare la categoria del "recupero crediti"...
> ...


No cara, hai letto solo la mia prima risposta a nate.
Si vede.
Altrimenti non avresti questo tono 

Dal resto che ho scritto che sicuramente, nel mio piccolo, al ho aiutato chi è povero - molto più dei miei colleghi, sicuramente, e anche molto più della media della gente.

Quindi, meglio che tu stia zitta, risparmiandoti di fare a ME certi aggettivi.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Conte, ascolta, tutto bene e sicuramente in parte è vero ma NON SI PUO' generalizzare in quel modo *e addirittura consigliare un lavoro che, perdonami ma a parer mio non è proprio gratificante, come telefonare alla gente per chiedere dei soldi, senza nemmeno sapere chi hai dall'altra parte, per aumentare la propria stronzaggine.*
> Ti prego... no, va davvero oltre il mio pensiero.
> Già che ci siamo mi chiedo perchè non gli abbia consigliato di andare a fare il tagliatore di teste nelle aziende...
> Sai che figata!!! Su, Conte... non si poteva leggere...


Ma che cazzo dici?

Sul non essere gratificante puoi avere ragione, ma sul resto? Come ti permetti?

È un lavoro come altri dove si guadagna anche bene.

L'onestà o meno dipende dalle persone, come in tutti i lavori.

Visto che io non ho mancato di rispetto a chi è povero - con pezzente intendo chi è parassita consapevolmenta e ci marcia, già spiegato - ma tu stai mancando di rispetto a chi svolge un certo lavoro, senza basi, senza ragioni valide, a parte stupidi pregiudizi, ti invito a riflettere bene prima di scrivere certe cose.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> _*
> Potresti fare il lavoro che so fare meglio io, recupero crediti telefonico. E' un lavoro molto più facile di ciò che sembra e ti aiuterebbe a diventare un pochettino stronzo, che male non fa.*_
> 
> questo lo hai scritto tu all'inizio, ed ora cambi versione??
> ...


Si, con gli idioti sono stronza.

Valeva per i clienti idioti e vale per la gente stupida come te.

Mai stata stronza con i poveri però 

Chi ti ha detto che IO non entravo nel merito dei crediti che gestivo?

La stupida sei tu che consigli di rivolgersi all'Authority a chiunque abbia debiti.

Io ho sempre consigliato una valutazione preliminare da parte delle associazioni dei consumatori.
Perché poi, non è assolutamente detto che l'Authority dia ragione al cliente e spesso, se c'era una contestazione parziale del credito, a lui conveniva più un abbattimento che perdere altro tempo.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Quello che producono i pregiudizi della gente stupida come te, è solo spaventare quelli non informati - che sono pochi.
Non mi è capitato spesso ma ho dovuto calmare gente in lacrime e spiegare che ero lì per ascoltare, prima di tutto.

Questo grazie ai geni dei colli di cazzo che ci dipingono come strozzini 

Spesso non dovevo nemmeno faticare perché era il cliente stesso che proponeva l'abbattimento. In quel caso mi facevo mandare un documento con tutte le sue motivazioni e mi facevo un bel bagno di sangue con i miei superiori.

È un lavoro che aiuta molto a superare le insicurezze.

Di certo non per quello che puoi pensare tu.
Anzi, è molto più arduo essere dalla parte del cliente che seguire alla lettera ordini e direttive dei superiori.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo dare il buon giorno a quel grandissimo coglione di bender e cosa leggo???free che litiga,si proprio lei,ho sbagliato sito?Mai vista discutere con nessuno,mai!:carnevaloi il conte che si è tuffato in mezzo con le sue massime,ed io sono uno di quelli convinto che sia bravissimo a suonare gli"Organi",per il resto non sa fare e non capisce un cazzo...!:rotfler tornare a quel grande coglione di bender,è dovuto andar via lei....,dovevi buttarla fuori tu,bravo coglionazzo!



che vuoi che ti dica, caro Oscuro...:mrgreen:
comunque mi ha stufato, una che prima dice che è solo un messaggero e che è addestrata dalle società di recupero crediti, ora invece dice che lei entra anche nel merito
tra un po' viene fuori che è lei a togliere dal bilancio di eni, telecom o enel i crediti inesigibili...e 'sti gran cazzi!:rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però a onore del vero
> e non per fare l'avvocato del diavolo...
> Vedi ehm...
> *In Italia...
> ...


C'è anche gente che si fa dare finanziamenti truffando i propri cari e facendoli risultare come garanti a loro insaputa.

Questa gente come li chiami? Io li chiamo ladri pezzenti!!!


----------



## Sterminator (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> C'è anche gente che si fa dare finanziamenti truffando i propri cari e facendoli risultare come garanti a loro insaputa.
> 
> Questa gente come li chiami? Io li chiamo ladri pezzenti!!!


Hai conosciuto er cojonas de mi' cognato?...


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

comunque io ho "vinto" contro due grandi compagnie telefoniche che mi hanno lasciato in pace su fantomatici crediti che dovevo loro e che avevano girato ad uffici di recupero crediti facendogli scrivere da un avvocato e mandando copia della lettera ad una associazione di consumatori e devo dire che però, è facile giocare con le paure della gente o con una persona anziana che poco ci capisce, ed è altrettanto facile fare il moderatore o l'ascoltatore con queste persone che spesso sono inconsapevoli di queste dinamiche... e comunque il tono arrogante e l'insulto gratuito oltre alla generalizzazione ce l'ho letto anch'io


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> che vuoi che ti dica, caro Oscuro...:mrgreen:
> comunque mi ha stufato, una che prima dice che è solo un messaggero e che è addestrata dalle società di recupero crediti, ora invece dice che lei entra anche nel merito
> tra un po' viene fuori che è lei a togliere dal bilancio di eni, telecom o enel i crediti inesigibili...e 'sti gran cazzi!:rotfl:


Entro nel merito, pur non essendo obbligata da nessuno, perchè sono una brava persona 

Non me ne frega un cazzo se ci credi oppure no.

Per me sei solo una sputasentenze superficiale.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> comunque io ho "vinto" contro due grandi compagnie telefoniche che mi hanno lasciato in pace su fantomatici crediti che dovevo loro e che avevano girato ad uffici di recupero crediti facendogli scrivere da un avvocato e mandando copia della lettera ad una associazione di consumatori e devo dire che però, è facile giocare con le paure della gente o con una persona anziana che poco ci capisce, *ed è altrettanto facile fare il moderatore o l'ascoltatore con queste persone che spesso sono inconsapevoli di queste dinamiche...* *e comunque il tono arrogante e l'insulto gratuito oltre alla generalizzazione ce l'ho letto anch'io *


Ma tu hai mai fatto questo lavoro o parli, come gli altri, per sentito dire?

Chi è che generalizza?


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto er cojonas de mi' cognato?...


Se ha una mamma over 80 può darsi 

Povera signora guarda..... era meglio che si faceva una tartaruga gigante che avere un figlio così.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volevo dare il buon giorno a quel grandissimo coglione di bender e cosa leggo???free che litiga,si proprio lei,ho sbagliato sito?Mai vista discutere con nessuno,mai!:carnevaloi il conte che si è tuffato in mezzo con le sue massime,ed io sono uno di quelli convinto che sia bravissimo a suonare gli"Organi",per il resto non sa fare e non capisce un cazzo...!:rotfler tornare a quel grande coglione di bender,è dovuto andar via lei....,dovevi buttarla fuori tu,bravo coglionazzo!


Mi raccomando, mo mettiti pure tu a litigare con il conte, così facciamo 30 e 31 

Secondo te non gli farebbe bene a Bender fare recupero crediti?

Per me si. Se accetta, posso addestrarlo io su come superare i colloqui.


----------



## free (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Entro nel merito, pur non essendo obbligata da nessuno, perchè sono una brava persona
> 
> Non me ne frega un cazzo se ci credi oppure no.
> 
> Per me sei solo una sputasentenze superficiale.



non si tratta di essere brava o non brava o se io ci credo o no
è che proprio nel merito tu non ci puoi entrare, perchè sei la portavoce di una sola delle parti che hanno sottoscritto il contratto, quindi le tue proposte sono di parte, e non sono nemmeno tue, perchè è la società che ti ha dato il mandato di recuperare il credito che ti mette i paletti...
invece un organo super partes di diritto pubblico istituito ad hoc entra nel merito considerando entrambe le parti del contratto
madonna che fatica...ri-addio...


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma tu hai mai fatto questo lavoro o parli, come gli altri, per sentito dire?
> 
> Chi è che generalizza?



la mia intenzione non era di discutere, io non ho mai fatto questo lavoro però posso dirti che siccome sono stata bersagliata per mesi da agenzie di recupero crediti su qualcosa che io non dovevo, la mia esperienza è che se ti affidi ad un avvocato la pratica si risolve, per il resto io ho letto e mi è sembrato un modo di porsi - il tuo - un pò forte, tutto qui.


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si tratta di essere brava o non brava o se io ci credo o no
> *è che proprio nel merito tu non ci puoi entrare, perchè sei la portavoce di una sola delle parti che hanno sottoscritto il contratto, quindi le tue proposte sono di parte, e non sono nemmeno tue, perchè è la società che ti ha dato il mandato di recuperare il credito che ti mette i paletti...*
> invece un organo super partes di diritto pubblico istituito ad hoc entra nel merito considerando entrambe le parti del contratto
> madonna che fatica...ri-addio...


Questo lo dici tu  ci entravo eccome, visto che l'interesse della mia parte era risolvere la controversia in via stragiudiziale e non dover incorrere in cause costose.

Quanto ai paletti, altro argomento che non sai, non essendo stata nei miei panni e non avendo mai fatto questo lavoro, spesso la mia azienda si rivolgeva direttamente alla mandante quando la richiesta di abbattimento era ben motivata dal cliente e superava i margini preautorizzati.
E anche qui, io lo aiutavo sempre a ottenere ciò che chiedeva, specie nel caso di difficoltà economiche.

Quando il credito è dovuto - non ci vuole molto a capirlo - un saldo e stralcio è molto più vantaggioso di un ricorso inutile a qualsiasi Authority.

Ora ti sarei grata se adducessi motivazioni migliori alle cavolate che spari oppure si, meglio eclissarti.

Ciao ciao :up:


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la mia intenzione non era di discutere, io non ho mai fatto questo lavoro però posso dirti che siccome sono stata bersagliata per mesi da agenzie di recupero crediti su qualcosa che io non dovevo, *la mia esperienza è che se ti affidi ad un avvocato la pratica si risolve, per il resto io ho letto e mi è sembrato un modo di porsi - il tuo - un pò forte, tutto qui. *


Ovvio, perchè vengono dette cose orribili su un mondo che nessuno però ha dimostrato di conoscere.

La colpa, in caso di truffe, va data alle mandanti e soprattutto ai loro commerciali. Cosa c'entra il recupero crediti?
Sono sicura che qualche addetto sarà insistente, violerà la privacy, cercherà di spaventarti, dirà cavolate al fine di farti pagare e ottenere la sua provvigione.
Ma questo non implica che tutti sono così. ANZI...

Se spieghi bene il tuo problema, magari troverai dall'altra parte persone cordiali che sapranno darti una soluzione, anche se non gli entra nulla in tasca.

L'ideale, in caso di contestazione totale del credito, è rivolgersi direttamente alla mandante, con raccomandate con ricevute di ritorno. E, solo quando non avrai ottenuto risposta, ti rivolgi altrove. L'avvocato è una buona strada ma la strada migliore sono le associazioni di consumatori.


----------



## viola di mare (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovvio, perchè vengono dette cose orribili su un mondo che nessuno però ha dimostrato di conoscere.
> 
> La colpa, in caso di truffe, va data alle mandanti e soprattutto ai loro commerciali. Cosa c'entra il recupero crediti?
> Sono sicura che qualche addetto sarà insistente, violerà la privacy, cercherà di spaventarti, dirà cavolate al fine di farti pagare e ottenere la sua provvigione.
> ...




infatti io così ho fatto, e sicuramente avrò parlato con degli addetti che forse volevano la loro provvigione, mica escludo a priori che ci siano delle brave persone che lavorano correttamente, però devi ammettre che se gli stessi addetti/squali parlassero magari che ne so con una persona anziana che poco sa dei propri diritti, questa spaventata paga e si mette definitivamente in ginocchio...


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> infatti io così ho fatto, e sicuramente avrò parlato con degli addetti che forse volevano la loro provvigione, mica escludo a priori che ci siano delle brave persone che lavorano correttamente, però devi ammettre che se gli stessi addetti/squali parlassero magari che ne so con una persona anziana che poco sa dei propri diritti, questa spaventata paga e si mette definitivamente in ginocchio...


Per quella che è la mia esperienza, di anziani spaventati ne ho sentiti pochi... anzi spesso ci marciavano 
Quelli più spaventati e possibili vittime sono le persone oneste che hanno sempre pagato tutto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

vabbé, principessa, guarda se riesci a far assumere pure bender ...che fra l'altro  pare abbia  la giusta inclinazione a fare un lavoro per il quale si rischia l'insulto.
almeno lì lo pagherebbero per soffrire


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ovvio, perchè vengono dette cose orribili su un mondo che nessuno però ha dimostrato di conoscere.
> 
> La colpa, in caso di truffe, va data alle mandanti e soprattutto ai loro commerciali. Cosa c'entra il recupero crediti?
> Sono sicura che qualche addetto sarà insistente, violerà la privacy, cercherà di spaventarti, dirà cavolate al fine di farti pagare e ottenere la sua provvigione.
> ...


Insomma Toy
Stiamo camminando tutti ai margini di un precipizio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, principessa, guarda se riesci a far assumere pure bender ...che fra l'altro  pare abbia  la giusta inclinazione a fare un lavoro per il quale si rischia l'insulto.
> almeno lì lo pagherebbero per soffrire


Sai per quanto tu giorno dopo giorno t'inacidisca...
Non riuscirai mai ad emulare Joey...

Ti manca la classe che ha Joey...


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai per quanto tu giorno dopo giorno t'inacidisca...
> Non riuscirai mai ad emulare Joey...
> 
> Ti manca la classe che ha Joey...


ecco cos'era, la classe.
quando lui nasceva io ero da un pezzo in giro per il mondo a spargere veleno.tzé


----------



## Principessa (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, principessa, guarda se riesci a far assumere pure bender ...che fra l'altro  pare abbia  la giusta inclinazione a fare un lavoro per il quale si rischia l'insulto.
> almeno lì lo pagherebbero per soffrire



Secondo me gli farebbe bene.


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2013)

eccome.





Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me gli farebbe bene.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco cos'era, la classe.
> quando lui nasceva io ero da un pezzo in giro per il mondo a spargere veleno.tzé


Poi pessimo che tu parli di acquisti...
Quando non ti si riesce a rottamare....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Ciaoooo!Coglionazzo come stai?come vedi non sei il solo,quindi supera i tuoi timori e scrivici le novità,hai letto daniele1969?Ecco,leggilo se continui a stare con quella bagascia... ti aspetta un futuro da cornutaccio alla daniele 1969..che te ne pare?buon fine settimana coglione!


----------



## Bender (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciaoooo!Coglionazzo come stai?come vedi non sei il solo,quindi supera i tuoi timori e scrivici le novità,hai letto daniele1969?Ecco,leggilo se continui a stare con quella bagascia... ti aspetta un futuro da cornutaccio alla daniele 1969..che te ne pare?buon fine settimana coglione!


ho letto qualcosa che accennava a delle statistiche, solo le prime 4 o 5 pagine devo aggiornarmi.
da quello che si dice comunque sembra quasi inevitabile essere traditi o tradire.
dopo quasi 2 settimane mi ha cercato lei, mi ha detto se avevo voglia di rivederla e parlare un pò, e se le potevo portare alcune cose sue, lo so cosa fare, ma tanto andrà diversamente, è già un miracolo che non l'abbia chiamata io


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa che accennava a delle statistiche, solo le prime 4 o 5 pagine devo aggiornarmi.
> da quello che si dice comunque sembra quasi inevitabile essere traditi o tradire.
> dopo quasi 2 settimane mi ha cercato lei, mi ha detto se avevo voglia di rivederla e parlare un pò, e se le potevo portare alcune cose sue, lo so cosa fare, ma tanto andrà diversamente, è già un miracolo che non l'abbia chiamata io


Grande! Sei riuscito a resistere alla tentazione.

Alla fine è stata lei a chiamare (positivo).... ti ha chiesto di portargli due cose (supernegativo).

Io fossi in te prenderei un bello scatolone e gli metterei le 4 cose che ha chiesto e più cose sue possibili fino a riempirlo. Andrei con lo spirito di un corriere che deve effettuare una consegna e nulla di più. 
Se ha voglia di parlare con te in qualche modo fa. Altrimenti hai evitato di illuderti inutilmente.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa che accennava a delle statistiche, solo le prime 4 o 5 pagine devo aggiornarmi.
> da quello che si dice comunque sembra quasi inevitabile essere traditi o tradire.
> dopo quasi 2 settimane mi ha cercato lei, mi ha detto se avevo voglia di rivederla e parlare un pò, e se le potevo portare alcune cose sue, lo so cosa fare, ma tanto andrà diversamente, è già un miracolo che non l'abbia chiamata io


Direi che le puoi rispondere che le cose due le può venire a prendere da sola e se ti trova in casa al limite ci scambi 2 parole, Bender dai che 2settimane sono già un bel traguardo :smile:


----------



## Bender (26 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Direi che le puoi rispondere che le cose due le può venire a prendere da sola e se ti trova in casa al limite ci scambi 2 parole, Bender dai che 2settimane sono già un bel traguardo :smile:


si ma adesso sono più teso di un centometrista pochi secondi prima del via ad una gara delle olimpiadi, dovremmo vederci domani ma io ci sarei andato correndo nel momento in cui me lo ha detto


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> si ma adesso sono più teso di un centometrista pochi secondi prima del via ad una gara delle olimpiadi, dovremmo vederci domani ma io ci sarei andato correndo nel momento in cui me lo ha detto


NO!No,e no!Domani tu hai da fare cazzo,non è vero,ma domani tu non ci vai cazzo!Ti chiudi in bagno e ti spelli il pisello di pippe,ti devi sfibrare la cappella ma non ci devi andare.Fidati di me cazzo!Domani devi sparire,gli mandi un sms che hai un impegno.Per una volta coglionazzo mio fai come ti dico.....!


----------



## Flavia (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma adesso sono più teso di un centometrista pochi secondi prima del via ad una gara delle olimpiadi, dovremmo vederci domani ma io ci sarei andato correndo nel momento in cui me lo ha detto





oscuro ha detto:


> NO!No,e no!Domani tu hai da fare cazzo,non è vero,ma domani tu non ci vai cazzo!Ti chiudi in bagno e ti spelli il pisello di pippe,ti devi sfibrare la cappella ma non ci devi andare.Fidati di me cazzo!Domani devi sparire,gli mandi un sms che hai un impegno.Per una volta coglionazzo mio fai come ti dico.....!


ciao Bender
Oscuro è un poco ruvido
ma segui il suo consiglio
sei sicuro 
che ti faccia bene vederla?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> si ma adesso sono più teso di un centometrista pochi secondi prima del via ad una gara delle olimpiadi, dovremmo vederci domani ma io ci sarei andato correndo nel momento in cui me lo ha detto


Forse non hai capito Bender e' lei eventualmente che dovrebbe venire da te, non tu che corri appena schiocca le dita ....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!No,e no!Domani tu hai da fare cazzo,non è vero,ma domani tu non ci vai cazzo!Ti chiudi in bagno e ti spelli il pisello di pippe,ti devi sfibrare la cappella ma non ci devi andare.Fidati di me cazzo!Domani devi sparire,gli mandi un sms che hai un impegno.Per una volta coglionazzo mio fai come ti dico.....!


Ecco più o meno come dice oscuro :singleeye: evitando di infiammarti tutto l'ambaradan :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito Bender e' lei eventualmente che dovrebbe venire da te, non tu che corri appena schiocca le dita ....


Questi non capiscono un cazzo di donne....nulla!


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender*

Vuoi provare a riaverla?Sparisci,ti sto scrivendo una cosa seria coglione,vince chi fugge in queste dinamiche,se domani ti fai vedere a pisellino dritto,ti risfancula ancora.Scommetti?


----------



## lolapal (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi provare a riaverla?Sparisci,ti sto scrivendo una cosa seria coglione,vince chi fugge in queste dinamiche,se domani ti fai vedere a pisellino dritto,ti risfancula ancora.Scommetti?


Purtroppo, in questo caso, credo proprio che hai ragione... :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi provare a riaverla?Sparisci,ti sto scrivendo una cosa seria coglione,vince chi fugge in queste dinamiche,se domani ti fai vedere a pisellino dritto,ti risfancula ancora.Scommetti?


Bender ha ragione oscuro... Io al posto tuo gli ma darei un sms in cui spieghi che è sorto un problema quindi domani non puoi andare ( leggasi precipitarti) da lei e se vuole potete risentirti con calma più avanti, mostrati gentile ed educato ma non cedere di un millimetro, se vuole parlare con te LEIviene a trovarti. Se vuole indietro le sue cose LEI viene a riprendersele.


----------



## perplesso (26 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa che accennava a delle statistiche, solo le prime 4 o 5 pagine devo aggiornarmi.
> da quello che si dice comunque sembra quasi inevitabile essere traditi o tradire.
> dopo quasi 2 settimane mi ha cercato lei, mi ha detto se avevo voglia di rivederla e parlare un pò, e se le potevo portare alcune cose sue, lo so cosa fare, ma tanto andrà diversamente, è già un miracolo che non l'abbia chiamata io


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bender ha ragione oscuro... Io al posto tuo gli ma darei un sms in cui spieghi che è sorto un problema quindi domani non puoi andare ( leggasi precipitarti) da lei e se vuole potete risentirti con calma più avanti, mostrati gentile ed educato ma non cedere di un millimetro, se vuole parlare con te LEIviene a trovarti. Se vuole indietro le sue cose LEI viene a riprendersele.


Effettivamente hanno ragione. Resta generico sul motivo.  Non ti devi giustificare, e rendere conto a nessuno.  

Ps: ma come fa a venirsele a prendere se non ha più le chiavi? .....perché non ce le ha più le chiavi.... vero bender?!?


----------



## oscuro (26 Ottobre 2013)

*Lola*



lolapal ha detto:


> Purtroppo, in questo caso, credo proprio che hai ragione... :unhappy:


Purtroppo ho sempre ragione,e quando hai sempre ragione la vita diventa monotona.


----------



## lolapal (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho sempre ragione,e quando hai sempre ragione la vita diventa monotona.


:umile:

:sonnodue:

:linguaccia:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho sempre ragione,e quando hai sempre ragione la vita diventa monotona.


Allora dovremo darti torto per scatenare un po' d'adrenalina


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2013)

*Ohhh*

Coglionazzo buona domenica!Oggi hai la possibilità di dimostrare a te stesso e a tutto il mondo intero,che il tuo futuro potrebbe essere meno da coglione!Coglionazzo parliamoci chiaro,tu sei coglione,sei nato coglione,sei cresciuto da coglione, sei anche consapevole di essere coglione,navighi nel mare coglionico sulla tua barca "coglionazz 1"Un mare  calmo,dove peschi umiliazioni e prese per il culo,i pesci?quelli li pesca con il sedere quella bagascia della tua ex,certi barracuda niente male......!Ecco oggi caro "Tonno rio mare"hai la possibiltà,di gaurdarti allo specchio e non vedere un coglione,ma solo un imbecille che vuole cambiare il suo status da coglionazzo!Allora,coglione in piedi,stacca tutto,vai in bagno con un bel pornazzo è ammazzati quel bengalino che hai fra le gambe,oggi bender non esiste per nessuno,voglio credere che puoi essere meno coglione!Fammi sapere!:up:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo buona domenica!Oggi hai la possibilità di dimostrare a te stesso e a tutto il mondo intero,che il tuo futuro potrebbe essere meno da coglione!Coglionazzo parliamoci chiaro,tu sei coglione,sei nato coglione,sei cresciuto da coglione, sei anche consapevole di essere coglione,navighi nel mare coglionico sulla tua barca "coglionazz 1"Un mare  calmo,dove peschi umiliazioni e prese per il culo,i pesci?quelli li pesca con il sedere quella bagascia della tua ex,certi barracuda niente male......!Ecco oggi caro "Tonno rio mare"hai la possibiltà,di gaurdarti allo specchio e non vedere un coglione,ma solo un imbecille che vuole cambiare il suo status da coglionazzo!Allora,coglione in piedi,stacca tutto,vai in bagno con un bel pornazzo è ammazzati quel bengalino che hai fra le gambe,oggi bender non esiste per nessuno,voglio credere che puoi essere meno coglione!Fammi sapere!:up:


Ciao Oscuro buona domenica.:smile:
Chi è il fortunato destinatario di questa elegia?


----------



## oscuro (27 Ottobre 2013)

*Ciao*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro buona domenica.:smile:
> Chi è il fortunato destinatario di questa elegia?


Poi dicono che non ho un cuore....mi collego di domenica per dare una mano a sto coglionazzo di bender....!


----------



## Caciottina (27 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi dicono che non ho un cuore....mi collego di domenica per dare una mano a sto coglionazzo di bender....!


Veramente sei tu quello che dice che non hai cuore...eh..

Buongiorno. ...


----------



## emme76 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ma gira ancora questa storia????

Buonasera a tutti


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Coglionazzo*

Tranquillo già so tutto!Ci sei andato,tremolante e a pisellino turgido,con tante speranze....e ti ha letteralmente mandato affanculo vero?bravo coglionazzo cosa ti avevo scritto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Bender ascoltavo questa e mi sei venuto in mente tu:*

Che notte buia che c'è... povero me, povero me...
che acqua gelida qua, nessuno più mi salverà...
son caduto dalla nave son caduto
mentre a bordo c'era il ballo...

Onda su onda
il mare mi porterà
alla deriva,
in balia di una sorte bizzarra e cattiva...
onda su onda,
mi sto allontanando ormai...
la nave è una lucciola persa nel blu...
mai più mi salverò...

Sara, ti sei accorta?
Stai già danzando insieme a lui...
con gli occhi chiusi ti stringi a lui...
Sara... ma non importa...

Stupenda l'isola è... il clima è dolce intorno a me,
ci sono palme e bambù... è un luogo pieno di virtù...
steso al sole ad asciugarmi il corpo e il viso
guardo in faccia il paradiso...

Onda su onda
il mar mi ha portato qui:
ritmi, canzoni,
donne di sogno, banane, lamponi...
onda su onda,
mi sono ambientato ormai...
il naufragio mi ha dato la felicità che tu
non mi sai dar...

Sara, ti sei accorta?
Tu stai danzando insieme a lui...
con gli occhi chiusi ti stringi a lui...
Sara... ma non importa...

Onda su onda...


... vedrai, è proprio così che succede.


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Bneder*

Esatto,nessuno ti salverà ma in culo tò scaraventerà...!


----------



## Principessa (29 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che notte buia che c'è... povero me, povero me...
> che acqua gelida qua, nessuno più mi salverà...
> son caduto dalla nave son caduto
> mentre a bordo c'era il ballo...
> ...


Che bellissima canzone, in estate la cantavo sempre con mio fratello quando eravamo bambini...


----------



## Bender (29 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo già so tutto!Ci sei andato,tremolante e a pisellino turgido,con tante speranze....e ti ha letteralmente mandato affanculo vero?bravo coglionazzo cosa ti avevo scritto?


purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo  ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> *sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso *che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


Però davvero non insultarti è quasi impossibile....


----------



## Calipso (29 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Però davvero non insultarti è quasi impossibile....



quoto.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


Bender sinceramente ma davvero non ti rendi conto quello che lei ti sta facendo?


----------



## oscuro (29 Ottobre 2013)

*Beder*



Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo  ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


Allora hai visto che sapevo tutto?sono un mago?sapevo che finiva così!Bè sai che c'è?mi sono stancato di darti del coglione!Ti ho dimostrato il mio sapere ora vattenaffanculo!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo  ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


Sei in ansia per il concerto? Tu te net devi fregare del concerto ....stop


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Cogionazzo*



oscuro ha detto:


> Allora hai visto che sapevo tutto?sono un mago?sapevo che finiva così!Bè sai che c'è?mi sono stancato di darti del coglione!Ti ho dimostrato il mio sapere ora vattenaffanculo!


Oggi mi gira a cazzo ma domani ti scrivo cosa cazzo ho combinato a 17anni....e quanto sono stato coglionazzo anche io per motivi opposti ai tuoi......!Buon giorno testa di cazzo,ti sei reso conto che avevo ragione?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi gira a cazzo ma domani ti scrivo cosa cazzo ho combinato a 17anni....e quanto sono stato coglionazzo anche io per motivi opposti ai tuoi......!Buon giorno testa di cazzo,ti sei reso conto che avevo ragione?


ma non e' una testa di cazzo.....cosa c'entra testa di cazzo? cioe'....arrivati a questo punto posso pure concordare sul coglione....tanto ormai per lui non e' nemmeno piu un insulto, immagino....
ma testa di cazzo cosa vuol dire? a parole tue.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> ma non e' una testa di cazzo.....cosa c'entra testa di cazzo? cioe'....arrivati a questo punto posso pure concordare sul coglione....tanto ormai per lui non e' nemmeno piu un insulto, immagino....
> ma testa di cazzo cosa vuol dire? a parole tue.....


testa di cazzo è un rafforzativo,perchè dovete vedere i miei come insulti?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> testa di cazzo è un rafforzativo,perchè dovete vedere i miei come insulti?


nooo ormai  l ho anche scritto, coglione va bene......so che c'e' affetto in quello che scrivi....
ma non capisco....testa di cazzo rafforaztivo di che?
potevi dire supercoglione, o extraipercoglione, o folletto sciocchino...
non capisco la testa di cazzo....
ci sara un motivo per cui hai scelto questa parola...
non vedo i tuoi come insulti...
chiamasi curiosita'.


----------



## oscuro (30 Ottobre 2013)

*Ok*



miss acacia ha detto:


> nooo ormai  l ho anche scritto, coglione va bene......so che c'e' affetto in quello che scrivi....
> ma non capisco....testa di cazzo rafforaztivo di che?
> potevi dire supercoglione, o extraipercoglione, o folletto sciocchino...
> non capisco la testa di cazzo....
> ...


Se io ti scrivo,non fare quella cosa,perchè so come va a finire,e tu fai comunque quella cazzata,sei una testa di cazzo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato


Che sensazioni hai avuto quando l'hai visto?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se io ti scrivo,non fare quella cosa,perchè so come va a finire,e tu fai comunque quella cazzata,sei una testa di cazzo?


ma io direi piu: ma allora sei coglione, oppure stronzo.....
dai testa di cazzo lo dici a qualcuno che ti ha fatto un torto.....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei in ansia per il concerto? *Tu te net devi fregare del concerto ....stop*


E l'acustica? Poi non lamentiamoci se in questo Paese la cultura va a rotoli...


----------



## ipazia (30 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E l'acustica? Poi non lamentiamoci se in questo Paese la cultura va a rotoli...


:rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo  ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


può darsi benissimo che questo tuo antagonista sia un tipo vanesio al massimo grado, che si bea nell'avere ragazze adoranti...tuttavia mi ricordo che avevi scritto a proposito del suo interesse riguardo alle TUE reazioni
insomma, 'sto tipo non mi sembra essere poi così candido...


----------



## Principessa (30 Ottobre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> purtroppo a volte il cuore vince sulla ragione.
> sono andato e appena entrato sul tavolo c'era un disegno ad acquarello di lui gigante del suo viso che prendeva tutto il foglio così è stato inevitabile che parlando ci ho litigato, ora lei è in fissa per un concerto che ci sarà il 7 dicembre nella sua città dove lui andrà tra l'altro è un luogo al chiuso con una capacità massima di 2000 persone circa, comunque lui le ha promesso che si vedranno li ( a lei e altre 10 e lei lo sa bene, perché lui lo scrive a tutte candidamente in bacheca).
> in tutto questo dice che forse lui è fatto così che magari gli piace avere una schiera di ragazze e poi dice che se andrà male ne cercherà uno che sia un pò simile a lui.
> non capisco come possa stare così, su una cosa basata sul niente, come è niente scrivere ti sostengo  ti aiuto mandare una canzone ecc, tutte queste cose per lei contano molto, mi ha rimproverato che non gli ho mai detto che l'avrei aiutata con i suoi ,ma cosa dovevo mentire? non potevo fare niente, mi ha detto che a volte ci vogliono quelle frasi per far sta bene una persona, io nei 3 mesi che ho saputo e che è stata qui ho fatto di tutto per farla stare meglio ma la sua reazione a tutte le mie attenzioni, era solo fastidio, ora sono in ansia anche io per quel maledetto concerto


Tu non te ne rendi conto ma la peggiore cosa che possa capitarti è ritrovartela in casa tra qualche mese... e visto sto tizio quanto è stronzo e furbo (e lei scema), non è nemmeno un'ipotesi così remota.
Con una così passerai una giovinezza di merda.
Perchè non ti iscrivi a qualche chat e cominci a parlare con qualche ragazza sui 18-20 anni???
Fallo no, al massimo rimedi qualche bella amicizia o ti fai qualche sega, come dice il rude oscuro


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Tu non te ne rendi conto ma la peggiore cosa che possa capitarti è ritrovartela in casa tra qualche mese... e visto sto tizio quanto è stronzo e furbo (e lei scema), non è nemmeno un'ipotesi così remota.
> Con una così passerai una giovinezza di merda.
> Perchè non ti iscrivi a qualche chat e cominci a parlare con qualche ragazza sui 18-20 anni???
> Fallo no, al massimo rimedi qualche bella amicizia o ti fai qualche sega, come dice il rude oscuro


io ne sono certa che lei tornerà.. perchè il tipo in questione la rispedirà al mittente con tanto di fiocco rosso una volta che si sarà stancato.


----------



## Principessa (30 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io ne sono certa che lei tornerà.. perchè il tipo in questione la rispedirà al mittente con tanto di fiocco rosso una volta che si sarà stancato.


Già la tratta come una delle tante e una donna con un minimo di orgoglio un tipo così dovrebbe mandarlo a spasso subito o usarlo come vibratore umano.
Per me è scema per questo: butta una convivenza con Bender per un cazzone. Alla fine B. avrà pure i suoi difetti - ingenuo, bamboccione, da quello che dice lei non sapeva apprezzarla quando era sua, pigro - però è un bravo ragazzo e la ama.
Il prezzo migliore che potrebbe pagare lei sarebbe proprio quello di rimanere con il cerino in mano.
Se Bender si sveglia........


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E l'acustica? Poi non lamentiamoci se in questo Paese la cultura va a rotoli...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vero !!!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oggi mi gira a cazzo ma domani ti scrivo cosa cazzo ho combinato a 17anni....e quanto sono stato coglionazzo anche io per motivi opposti ai tuoi......!Buon giorno testa di cazzo,ti sei reso conto che avevo ragione?


ci dici che hai fatto a 17 anni?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Principessa*



Principessa ha detto:


> Già la tratta come una delle tante e una donna con un minimo di orgoglio un tipo così dovrebbe mandarlo a spasso subito o usarlo come vibratore umano.
> Per me è scema per questo: butta una convivenza con Bender per un cazzone. Alla fine B. avrà pure i suoi difetti - ingenuo, bamboccione, da quello che dice lei non sapeva apprezzarla quando era sua, pigro - però è un bravo ragazzo e la ama.
> Il prezzo migliore che potrebbe pagare lei sarebbe proprio quello di rimanere con il cerino in mano.
> Se Bender si sveglia........


Butta una convivenza per un cazzone?Si e a casa chi ha?un imbelle con il pisello moscio e senza palle,che sta lì a piagnucolare quando lei torna la sera dopo una giornata di duro ciappamento di verghe?Azzo che figo sto bender,cucina,stira,lava,paga,porta fuori il cane,senza un lavoro,carisma zero,neanche mia nonna....ma dai!


----------



## devastata (31 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Butta una convivenza per un cazzone?Si e a casa chi ha?un imbelle con il pisello moscio e senza palle,che sta lì a piagnucolare quando lei torna la sera dopo una giornata di duro ciappamento di verghe?Azzo che figo sto bender,cucina,stira,lava,paga,porta fuori il cane,senza un lavoro,carisma zero,neanche mia nonna....ma dai!


Ineccepibile! Tutti e due devono crescere e soprattutto trovarsi un lavoro. Mantenersi.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2013)

*Devastata*



devastata ha detto:


> Ineccepibile! Tutti e due devono crescere e soprattutto trovarsi un lavoro. Mantenersi.


Lui deve crescere,lei è già parecchio cresciuta e paracula....!


----------



## disincantata (31 Ottobre 2013)

Insomma. Lei e' opportunists ma corre dietro ad uno che non la degna di attenzioni.
Mai fatto in vita mia.
Inoltre non e' in grado di pagarsi un affitto.
Io a 17 anni lavoravo ed a 20 ho comprato un bilocale.
Mai chiesto una lira ai genitori e meno ancora ad un uomo.
Per me crescere e' soprattutto essere indipendenti. Altrimenti non scegli.
Capisco le difficolta' di oggi ma uno senza lavoro dovrebbe essere angosciato per quello. Non per una che lo prende per un tappabuchi.
O ci prende per fessi ed e' tutto inventato.


----------



## Leda (31 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insomma. Lei e' opportunists ma corre dietro ad uno che non la degna di attenzioni.
> Mai fatto in vita mia.
> Inoltre non e' in grado di pagarsi un affitto.
> Io a 17 anni lavoravo ed a 20 ho comprato un bilocale.
> ...


Quotone!!!


----------



## Bender (4 Novembre 2013)

*mi succede di avere pensieri contrastanti in base*

mi succede di pensare agli opposti, in base a come mi risponde lei e quindi a come mi sento poi io.
capita che quando lei mi da una speranza, dice una parola gentile, mi dice che gli dispiace e quindi inizio a sperare pensare che forse può tornare, penso per assurdo che non è giusto, che potrebbe ricapitare, ripenso a tutte le frasi che mi hanno distrutto, dico  per assurdo perché quando mi da qualche speranza penso che se andasse male in fondo potrei sopportarlo ,mentre quando litighiamo e sento che non le importa sto male e non so come farò quando non ci sentiremo più e tutto sarà definitivo, forse ho solo paura di essere dimenticato e come mi dice a volte che la nostra storia è stata tempo perso, perché non le ho saputo dare quello che cercava e voleva , e io gli dico se tutti i bei momenti passati insieme non contino e lei mi dice che lo uso come arma e che conta dove si arriva e con me non si arrivava mai da nessuna parte


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi succede di pensare agli opposti, in base a come mi risponde lei e quindi a come mi sento poi io.
> capita che quando lei mi da una speranza, dice una parola gentile, mi dice che gli dispiace e quindi inizio a sperare pensare che forse può tornare, penso per assurdo che non è giusto, che potrebbe ricapitare, ripenso a tutte le frasi che mi hanno distrutto, dico  per assurdo perché quando mi da qualche speranza penso che se andasse male in fondo potrei sopportarlo ,mentre quando litighiamo e sento che non le importa sto male e non so come farò quando non ci sentiremo più e tutto sarà definitivo, forse ho solo paura di essere dimenticato e come mi dice a volte che la nostra storia è stata tempo perso, perché non le ho saputo dare quello che cercava e voleva , e io gli dico se tutti i bei momenti passati insieme non contino e lei mi dice che lo uso come arma e che conta dove si arriva e con me non si arrivava mai da nessuna parte


Ma sai che sembri uno che sta parlando con la macchinetta mangiasoldi?
Dai Bender butta rento altri due euro e tira la levetta magari è la volta bona no?


----------



## oscuro (4 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> mi succede di pensare agli opposti, in base a come mi risponde lei e quindi a come mi sento poi io.
> capita che quando lei mi da una speranza, dice una parola gentile, mi dice che gli dispiace e quindi inizio a sperare pensare che forse può tornare, penso per assurdo che non è giusto, che potrebbe ricapitare, ripenso a tutte le frasi che mi hanno distrutto, dico  per assurdo perché quando mi da qualche speranza penso che se andasse male in fondo potrei sopportarlo ,mentre quando litighiamo e sento che non le importa sto male e non so come farò quando non ci sentiremo più e tutto sarà definitivo, forse ho solo paura di essere dimenticato e come mi dice a volte che la nostra storia è stata tempo perso, perché non le ho saputo dare quello che cercava e voleva , e io gli dico se tutti i bei momenti passati insieme non contino e lei mi dice che lo uso come arma e che conta dove si arriva e con me non si arrivava mai da nessuna parte


30 anni.....senza parole!


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Insomma. Lei e' opportunists ma corre dietro ad uno che non la degna di attenzioni.
> Mai fatto in vita mia.
> Inoltre non e' in grado di pagarsi un affitto.
> Io a 17 anni lavoravo ed a 20 ho comprato un bilocale.
> ...


già, non saprei più come dirlo


----------



## Scaredheart (4 Novembre 2013)

ancora nessuno si è accorto che questo è solo un angolo in cui racconta la sua storia, ma i nostri consigli non cambieranno la storia? è solo un parlare tra se e se...


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2013)

Sì ce ne siamo accorti......infatti si sta pensando di trasformare questo 3d in un racconto.....


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì ce ne siamo accorti......infatti si sta pensando di trasformare questo 3d in un racconto.....


che cosa? 
scusa.....vedo che vi tenete ben lontani dal farmelo sapere......
io non approvo!!!
non vi azzardate!!!:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi succede di pensare agli opposti, in base a come mi risponde lei e quindi a come mi sento poi io.
> capita che quando lei mi da una speranza, dice una parola gentile, mi dice che gli dispiace e quindi inizio a sperare pensare che forse può tornare, penso per assurdo che non è giusto, che potrebbe ricapitare, ripenso a tutte le frasi che mi hanno distrutto, dico  per assurdo perché quando mi da qualche speranza penso che se andasse male in fondo potrei sopportarlo ,mentre quando litighiamo e sento che non le importa sto male e non so come farò quando non ci sentiremo più e tutto sarà definitivo, forse ho solo paura di essere dimenticato e come mi dice a volte che la nostra storia è stata tempo perso, perché non le ho saputo dare quello che cercava e voleva , e io gli dico se tutti i bei momenti passati insieme non contino e lei mi dice che lo uso come arma e che conta dove si arriva e con me non si arrivava mai da nessuna parte


Ma infatti TU non stai arrivando da nessuna parte mica per lei ma proprio per te stesso... Fai dei giri concentrici per restare  sempre al punto di partenza anzi a onor del vero un passettino avanti lo avevi fatto nelle due settimane di silenzio poi però sei tornato indietro ... Io direi che devi arrivare alla conclusione di questa storia e poi ripartire ...ciaoooo


----------



## oscuro (5 Novembre 2013)

*Ciao*

Coglionazzo come vanno le pippe?


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Sì ce ne siamo accorti......infatti si sta pensando di trasformare questo 3d in un racconto.....


:rotfl: e Oscuro si occuperà del titolo??spero di no


----------



## oscuro (6 Novembre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: e Oscuro si occuperà del titolo??spero di no


Ma che avete contro oscuro?


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che avete contro oscuro?


ma no,non ce l'ho con te, penso che visto quanto ti sta a cuore il tuo adorato Bender,eri la persona più adatta a scegliere un titolo per il romanzo della sua storia...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma no,non ce l'ho con te, penso che visto quanto ti sta a cuore il tuo adorato Bender,eri la persona più adatta a scegliere un titolo per il romanzo della sua storia...


Siiiiiii!Ecco il titolo."Un coglionazzo di successo"


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> mi succede di pensare agli opposti, in base a come mi risponde lei e quindi a come mi sento poi io.
> capita che quando lei mi da una speranza, dice una parola gentile, mi dice che gli dispiace e quindi inizio a sperare pensare che forse può tornare, penso per assurdo che non è giusto, che potrebbe ricapitare, ripenso a tutte le frasi che mi hanno distrutto, dico  per assurdo perché quando mi da qualche speranza penso che se andasse male in fondo potrei sopportarlo ,mentre quando litighiamo e sento che non le importa sto male e non so come farò quando non ci sentiremo più e tutto sarà definitivo, forse ho solo paura di essere dimenticato e come mi dice a volte che la nostra storia è stata tempo perso, perché non le ho saputo dare quello che cercava e voleva , e io gli dico se tutti i bei momenti passati insieme non contino e lei mi dice che lo uso come arma e che conta dove si arriva e con me non si arrivava mai da nessuna parte


Voi.

Voi.

Voi che vivacchiate barricati
nei vostri gelidi palazzi Gescal,
con il gas tagliato per morosità.

Voi che trovate tornando a sera
freddi cibi low cost, acide suocere e mogli cesse.

Considerate se questo Bender è un uomo
che non sa cos'è un cazzo di lavoro
che conosce la paura di essere dimenticato
che si strugge in attesa di una parola gentile
che muore nel ricordo dei bei momenti passati.

Considerate se quella di Bender è una donna,
con troppa libido e desiderio di vero maschio
nessuna voglia di ricordare, immensa voglia di copulare
lucenti gli occhi, caldo ed umido il grembo
come una cagna d'estate a Riccione.

Meditate che questo è stato:
vi comando queste parole.

Scolpitele nel vostro cuore
stando in casa, andando per via,
coricandovi, alzandovi, segandovi.
Ripetetele ai vostri figli.

O vi si ipotechi la casa,
Equitalia vi persecuti,
i vostri nati diventino attivisti No TAV
le vostre gonadi si coprano di pustolose piaghe.


----------



## free (7 Novembre 2013)

però poi io vorrei vedere quale genitore che si ritrova un figlio che ha perso il lavoro e che è stato abbandonato dalla fidanzata, lo sbatte pure fuori di casa...
se la famiglia non fa, potendo, da sostegno in caso di difficoltà temporanee, che famiglia è?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi.
> 
> Voi.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questo lo bloggo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2013)

*Bender*

Ti faccio le mie scuse per il coglionazzo!Da oggi sei coglione,il coglionazzo è altrove!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti faccio le mie scuse per il coglionazzo!Da oggi sei coglione,il coglionazzo è altrove!


 Sei tremendo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (7 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Questo lo bloggo...


:rotfl:Grazie dell'onore che mi fai. Tu m'insegni che anche in un luogo prosaico e oscurantista come codesto deve trovare spazio la cultura e la poesia intellettuale realistico/verista di denunzia storica e sociale.


----------



## Caciottina (7 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Grazie dell'onore che mi fai. Tu m'insegni che anche in un luogo prosaico e oscurantista come codesto deve trovare spazio la cultura e la poesia intellettuale realistico/verista di denunzia storica e sociale.


Sei fuoriluogo e anche irrispettoso.
Non si scherza su una cosa del genere ....
Ma state fuori? 
Boh..... sono indignats....
Vergognati


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siiiiiii!Ecco il titolo."Un coglionazzo di successo"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: chissà perchè me lo immaginavo già...ma ultimamente non mi pare l'unico... o sbaglio....


----------



## contepinceton (7 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sei fuoriluogo e anche irrispettoso.
> Non si scherza su una cosa del genere ....
> Ma state fuori?
> Boh..... sono indignats....
> Vergognati


Più che altro ho capito la parodia no?


----------



## Principessa (7 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Voi.
> 
> Voi.
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhah! MERAVIGLIOSO!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Sei fuoriluogo e anche irrispettoso.
> Non si scherza su una cosa del genere ....
> Ma state fuori?
> Boh..... sono indignats....
> Vergognati


Non si scherza su Bender o sulla shoah?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non si scherza su Bender o sulla shoah?


o su quelli che non sanno più come pagare le bollette?


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> o su quelli che non sanno più come pagare le bollette?


o sulle cagne d'estate a Riccione??


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> o sulle cagne d'estate a Riccione??


O le acide suocere?


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O le acide suocere?


o i cessi offesi perché paragonati alle mogli??? :incazzato: 


:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non si scherza su Bender o sulla shoah?


Secondo te?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Secondo te?


Se vuoi una risposta seria, secondo me si può scherzare su tutto. Ma proprio tutto e anche pesantemente. Il problema (oltre all'ottusità del prendersi troppo sul serio) è il contesto: di certo non l'avrei scritto sul forum di interpretazione della Torah (se non altro per evitare di essere prelevato nottetempo dal Mossad), non l'avrei decantata sguaiatamente durante una visita guidata a Bergen Belsen e forse sarebbe controproducente inserirla in un monito di Giorgio Napolitano. 

Tu hai scritto:


			
				miss acacia ha detto:
			
		

> Basta con l adozione a distanza.....voglio venire li...al caldooooooo


Se lo scrivi su www.savethechildren.it forse suona un po' male. Invece su questo forum dove si parla di corna, la tua frase risulta simpatica e per nulla odiosa.

Non capendo un cazzo del senso di quello che ho scritto qui sopra, tu e Oscuro ora inizierete a ringhiare in stereo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2013)

*President*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se vuoi una risposta seria, secondo me si può scherzare su tutto. Ma proprio tutto e anche pesantemente. Il problema (oltre all'ottusità del prendersi troppo sul serio) è il contesto: di certo non l'avrei scritto sul forum di interpretazione della Torah (se non altro per evitare di essere prelevato nottetempo dal Mossad), non l'avrei decantata sguaiatamente durante una visita guidata a Bergen Belsen e forse sarebbe controproducente inserirla in un monito di Giorgio Napolitano.
> 
> Tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...


Ringhio per cose più importanti,mi sa che proprio non mi leggi....!


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se vuoi una risposta seria, secondo me si può scherzare su tutto. Ma proprio tutto e anche pesantemente. Il problema (oltre all'ottusità del prendersi troppo sul serio) è il contesto: di certo non l'avrei scritto sul forum di interpretazione della Torah (se non altro per evitare di essere prelevato nottetempo dal Mossad), non l'avrei decantata sguaiatamente durante una visita guidata a Bergen Belsen e forse sarebbe controproducente inserirla in un monito di Giorgio Napolitano.
> 
> Tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...


Stai paragonando 2 cose lontane anni luce...
In primis io ho posso scriverlo perche ho adottato 3 bambini. In secundis fattela una gita a bergeb belsen come ho fatto io poi vediamo quanto ti va scherzare...non e' il contesto e non e' bender....hai fatto lo parodia di qualcosa di unico e profondo.....se ti devi attaccare al fatto che io e ultimo giochiamo a padre e figlia....come vuoi


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Stai paragonando 2 cose lontane anni luce...
> In primis io ho posso scriverlo perche ho adottato 3 bambini. In secundis fattela una gita a bergeb belsen come ho fatto io poi vediamo quanto ti va scherzare...non e' il contesto e non e' bender....hai fatto lo parodia di qualcosa di unico e profondo.....se ti devi attaccare al fatto che io e ultimo giochiamo a padre e figlia....come vuoi


l'ho trovata parecchio fuori luogo pure io. Ce n'è della roba da usare per fare parodie, senza andare a pescare un brano che è icona non solo di un popolo, ma di una persecuzione. 
E lo dico perchè, pur non appartenendo a nessun credo, ho tuttavia sempre il massimo rispetto per tutti.
Non sappiamo mai chi legge quello che scriviamo, qui.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'ho trovata parecchio fuori luogo pure io. Ce n'è della roba da usare per fare parodie, senza andare a pescare un brano che è icona non solo di un popolo, ma di una persecuzione.
> E lo dico perchè, pur non appartenendo a nessun credo, ho tuttavia sempre il massimo rispetto per tutti.
> Non sappiamo mai chi legge quello che scriviamo, qui.


io anche. sono atea. ma ho sempre rispettato tutte le religioni. 
sono molto poco tollerante sull argomento shoah, forse perche mi sono girata quasi tutti i campi, con ex deportati italiani che ci raccontavano. 
ho letto tantissimi libri a riguardo....fino a qualche anno fa volevo diventare una storica dell olocausto...ne so tanto ...
sono abbastanza sicura che president non lo abbia fatto in modo cattivo o provocatorio, assolutamente. resta comunque inappropritao non in questo contesto, nel contesto della vita proprio....


----------



## andrea53 (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io anche. sono atea. ma ho sempre rispettato tutte le religioni.
> sono molto poco tollerante sull argomento shoah, forse perche mi sono girata quasi tutti i campi, con ex deportati italiani che ci raccontavano.
> ho letto tantissimi libri a riguardo....fino a qualche anno fa volevo diventare una storica dell olocausto...ne so tanto ...
> sono abbastanza sicura che president non lo abbia fatto in modo cattivo o provocatorio, assolutamente. resta comunque inappropritao non in questo contesto, nel contesto della vita proprio....


Io pure ateo e visitante dei campi (non tutti: Mauthausen, Dachau, Terezin...). Ho raccolto immagini e documenti, conosciuto anni fa deportati, ascoltato racconti e notizie. E' vero, la poesia di Primo Levi ha una sua sacralità in quanto specchio letterario della tragedia che - per amor di verità - non fu solo del Popolo Ebraico. In questa chiave diventa difficile leggerne una parodia. 
Credo però che l'intenzione non fosse quella di irridere la Shoah, mi sembra solo che il testo si prestasse facilmente a questo tipo di rivisitazione: non mi pare che l'ironia sia indirizzata al testo originale. Magari si potrebbe immaginare che Levi, uomo di spirito, l'avrebbe accolta con un sorriso.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> In primis io ho posso scriverlo perche ho adottato 3 bambini.


Quindi, seguendo la logica del tuo ragionamento: Oskar Schindler quella parodia avrebbe potuto scriverla.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ringhio per cose più importanti,mi sa che proprio non mi leggi....!


Scusa, intendevo dire Ultimo. Scusami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Io pure ateo e visitante dei campi (non tutti: Mauthausen, Dachau, Terezin...). Ho raccolto immagini e documenti, conosciuto anni fa deportati, ascoltato racconti e notizie. E' vero, la poesia di Primo Levi ha una sua sacralità in quanto specchio letterario della tragedia che - per amor di verità - non fu solo del Popolo Ebraico. In questa chiave diventa difficile leggerne una parodia.
> *Credo però che l'intenzione non fosse quella di irridere la Shoah*, mi sembra solo che il testo si prestasse facilmente a questo tipo di rivisitazione: non mi pare che l'ironia sia indirizzata al testo originale. Magari si potrebbe immaginare che Levi, uomo di spirito, l'avrebbe accolta con un sorriso.


certo che no.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quindi, seguendo la logica del tuo ragionamento: Oskar Schindler quella parodia avrebbe potuto scriverla.


nessuno, president.....
non mi sembra difficile da capire come concetto.....non puoi fare ironia usando la shoah....non puoi punto.
e' vergognoso......
il mio e di ultimo e' un gioco.....non c'era nessun riferimento all africa, ai bambini poveri ....ai bambini orfani....
tu hai preso un testo importantissimo!!!!! e l ahi rivisistato per (tra l altro) coglionare bender...
la vedi la differenza? io credo di si.....

sottolineo anche che so che non era irrisoria nei confronti della shoah in se....non ci parlerei manco con te se pensassi che sia cosi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> nessuno, president.....
> non mi sembra difficile da capire come concetto....*.non puoi fare ironia usando la shoah....non puoi punto.
> e' vergognoso......*
> il mio e di ultimo e' un gioco.....non c'era nessun riferimento all africa, ai bambini poveri ....ai bambini orfani....
> ...


Il tuo mi pare un atteggiamento un po' chiagni e fotti, tipico di chi ha (chissà poi perchè) la coscienza sporca. Guilty conscience ti suona meglio? Un modo ostentato di soffrire per i poveri, la shoah, i diseredati, il terzo mondo, i profughi, i gattini, i cani, ecc. Intanto però sguazzi nella City. Non nel Burkina Faso.

Il problema è che questa sofferenza, questa contrizione, questa beneficienza non sono interiori, intime, recondite, familiari, custodite nel proprio secret garden. 

Appaiono tutto un ostentare/esternare per lavarsi la coscienza in pubblico, darsi un tono e avere una facciata e una patente buonista e politically correct: in due post hai scritto che giri i lager e adotti bambini a distanza, che ti indigni e non transigi. Al prossimo dicci che sei vegetariana e che a Natale vai a servire i pasti alla Caritas. 

E sticazzi? Cosa vuoi dimostrare? Che ne sai degli altri? Chi non ha scheletri, rispetta valori e persone e cerca di non fare male a nessuno, non ha paura di scherzare su nulla. Tu cosa temi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il tuo mi pare un atteggiamento un po' chiagni e fotti, tipico di chi ha (chissà poi perchè) la coscienza sporca. Guilty conscience ti suona meglio? Un modo ostentato di soffrire per i poveri, la shoah, i diseredati, il terzo mondo, i profughi, i gattini, i cani, ecc. Intanto però sguazzi nella City. Non nel Burkina Faso.
> 
> Il problema è che questa sofferenza, questa contrizione, questa beneficienza non sono interiori, intime, recondite, familiari, custodite nel proprio secret garden.
> 
> ...


president... senza nessuna polemica... hai pestato una cacca, sei una persona intelligente, molla il colpo.
La cacca è così, più la pesti e più puzza.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il tuo mi pare un atteggiamento un po' chiagni e fotti, tipico di chi ha (chissà poi perchè) la coscienza sporca. Guilty conscience ti suona meglio? Un modo ostentato di soffrire per i poveri, la shoah, i diseredati, il terzo mondo, i profughi, i gattini, i cani, ecc. Intanto però sguazzi nella City. Non nel Burkina Faso.
> 
> Il problema è che questa sofferenza, questa contrizione, questa beneficienza non sono interiori, intime, recondite, familiari, custodite nel proprio secret garden.
> 
> ...


non sono vegetariana sono carnivora....
sull argomento shoah no non transigo e allora? ti ho rotto le palle su altro? ho mai rotto le palle su altro? (a parte bender, ma quella e' una causa)
non mi sembra.....
non ho da pulirmi la coscenza....sono solo molto sensibile sull argomento......cosa che tu non sei affatto.....
a parte che non sguazzo nella city, ci lavoro....non ci vivo.....

SEI TU CHE NON HAI RISPETTATO I VALORI.

gli scheletri negli armadi......la coscenza sporca...ma che pensi che in passato ero una nazistella romana ho fatto cose brutte e oggi mi ricredo?...
ma vai vai......parli di cose che non conosci......
ti ripeto.....fatti un giro da qwuelle parti , parla con un paio di loro finche sei in tempo......poi mi ci scommetto quello che vuoi che ti passa la voglia di scherzare sull argomento....


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il tuo mi pare un atteggiamento un po' chiagni e fotti, tipico di chi ha (chissà poi perchè) la coscienza sporca. Guilty conscience ti suona meglio? Un modo ostentato di soffrire per i poveri, la shoah, i diseredati, il terzo mondo, i profughi, i gattini, i cani, ecc. Intanto però sguazzi nella City. Non nel Burkina Faso.
> 
> Il problema è che questa sofferenza, questa contrizione, questa beneficienza non sono interiori, intime, recondite, familiari, custodite nel proprio secret garden.
> 
> ...


ma perché bisogna andare sempre da un'esagerazione all'altra?
il rispetto non richiede chissà quali sofferenze ostentate o meno e non c'è bisogno di andare tra gli appestati per provare compassione e sensibile pietà.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Se vuoi una risposta seria, secondo me si può scherzare su tutto. Ma proprio tutto e anche pesantemente. Il problema (oltre all'ottusità del prendersi troppo sul serio) è il contesto: di certo non l'avrei scritto sul forum di interpretazione della Torah (se non altro per evitare di essere prelevato nottetempo dal Mossad), non l'avrei decantata sguaiatamente durante una visita guidata a Bergen Belsen e forse sarebbe controproducente inserirla in un monito di Giorgio Napolitano.
> 
> Tu hai scritto:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

Si parla di rispetto e tolleranza....
Ci si indigna poi per un avatar di Ultimo...

Da non credere....

Ma tant'è....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (8 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che cazzo ridi? E' tutta colpa tua sto pippone che mi stanno tirando. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ridi? E' tutta colpa tua sto pippone che mi stanno tirando. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ovvio dietro le quinte
c'è sempre lui...Lucio Pingelli...


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ridi? E' tutta colpa tua sto pippone che mi stanno tirando. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda president io non volevo farte nessun pippone.....
ti chiedo anche scusa.....specialmente perche posso immaginre che come ho detto prima le tue intenzioni non erano malvage..
per me la questione e' chiusa


----------



## Minerva (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ridi? E' tutta colpa tua sto pippone che mi stanno tirando. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non eri tu a farlo?:singleeye:


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Il tuo mi pare un atteggiamento un po' chiagni e fotti, tipico di chi ha (chissà poi perchè) la coscienza sporca. Guilty conscience ti suona meglio? Un modo ostentato di soffrire per i poveri, la shoah, i diseredati, il terzo mondo, i profughi, i gattini, i cani, ecc. Intanto però sguazzi nella City. Non nel Burkina Faso.
> 
> Il problema è che questa sofferenza, questa contrizione, questa beneficienza non sono interiori, intime, recondite, familiari, custodite nel proprio secret garden.
> 
> ...



quoto...si ride anche in faccia alla morte
e il politicamente corretto è una stronzata galattica


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto...si ride anche in faccia alla morte
> e il politicamente corretto è una stronzata galattica


senza pieta' e'??
ammazza oh....


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senza pieta' e'??
> ammazza oh....



ma che c'entra?
allora ad es. Giovanni Visconti Venosta, che ha scritto una brillante parodia su avvenimenti obbiettivamente tragici e cupi, era uno senza pietà?

...guarda un po' President a chi ti ho paragonato! prego...:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che c'entra?
> allora ad es. Giovanni Visconti Venosta, che ha scritto una brillante parodia su avvenimenti obbiettivamente tragici e cupi, era uno senza pietà?
> 
> ...guarda un po' President a chi ti ho paragonato! prego...:mrgreen:


senti la shoah non e' paragonabile a niente. e non sono io a dirlo.
e non inziate con la solita pippa dei gulag etc etc....
chiunque faccia le parodie di eventi drammatici e tragici non ha sensibilita. o ce l ha nel verso opposto


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti la shoah non e' paragonabile a niente. e non sono io a dirlo.
> e non inziate con la solita pippa dei gulag etc etc....
> chiunque faccia le parodie di eventi drammatici e tragici non ha sensibilita. o ce l ha nel verso opposto



vaglielo a dire agli zingari, ai russi, agli handicappati e ai pazzi che sono stati ugualmente sterminati...
e da che mondo è mondo si ride anche della tragedie, per continuare a vivere


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> senti la shoah non e' paragonabile a niente. e non sono io a dirlo.
> e non inziate con la solita pippa dei gulag etc etc....
> chiunque faccia le parodie di eventi drammatici e tragici non ha sensibilita. o ce l ha nel verso opposto


Conosci l'OLocausto degli Armeni?  non c'entra nulla nè temporalmente nè spazialmente con la Shoah....ritieni sia una tragedia di intensità e valore differente?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vaglielo a dire agli zingari, ai russi, agli handicappati e ai pazzi che sono stati ugualmente sterminati...
> e da che mondo è mondo si ride anche della tragedie, per continuare a vivere


difatti con shoah non si intende solo lo sterminio di massa del popolo ebraico.....si includono anche zingari handicappati omosessuali e chi piu ne piu ne metta.....12 milioni di persone.  12 milioni....
tu hai bisogno di ridere delle tragedie per continuare a vivere? non ti basta tacere e portare rispetto? non vivi bene cosi?


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Conosci l'OLocausto degli Armeni? non c'entra nulla nè temporalmente nè spazialmente con la Shoah....ritieni sia una tragedia di intensità e valore differente?


no non la conosco. se di sterminio si tratta allora no non ha intensita e valore differente....la shoah e' una cosa a parte. a se stante, per me. per come la conosco io.
non ho detto che si possa scherzare sul resto ma non sulla shoah...ho detto che non si scherza su ste cose...


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non la conosco. se di sterminio si tratta allora no non ha intensita e valore differente....la shoah e' una cosa a parte. a se stante, per me. per come la conosco io.
> non ho detto che si possa scherzare sul resto ma non sulla shoah...ho detto che non si scherza su ste cose...


e se fosse un ebreo un domani a scherzare sulla Shoah?  oggi abbiamo ancora il sale sulla ferita costituito dagli ormai pochi superstiti ancora in vita,quando non esisteranno più ed il dolore sarà solo ciò che leggiamo o vediamo,allora diventerà più semplice esorcizzarlo con l'ironia


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se fosse un ebreo un domani a scherzare sulla Shoah? oggi abbiamo ancora il sale sulla ferita costituito dagli ormai pochi superstiti ancora in vita,quando non esisteranno più ed il dolore sarà solo ciò che leggiamo o vediamo,allora diventerà più semplice esorcizzarlo con l'ironia


questo mi preoccupa....e purtroppo sono rimasti davvero in pochi. io mi sento fortunata ad averne conosciuti alcuni ed aver sentito le loro storie IN LOCO. 
questa e' la tua idea di come andra.....io non penso cosi....


----------



## perplesso (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> questo mi preoccupa....e purtroppo sono rimasti davvero in pochi. io mi sento fortunata ad averne conosciuti alcuni ed aver sentito le loro storie IN LOCO.
> questa e' la tua idea di come andra.....io non penso cosi....


non è solo un'idea è la normale dinamica della vita.   si rispetta il dolore di chi l'ha provato sulla propria pelle e vive tuttora.      dopo,la sabbia del tempo ricopre sempre le ferite.

altrimenti dovresti sentirti il cuore spezzato pensando alla strage degli innocenti o ai nostri caduti della Prima Guerra.

il dolore che provi è dovuto al ricordo della sofferenza che hai toccato con mano e quindi quel dolore ora fa parte di te.    ma non puoi pretendere che tutti ci si carichi dei dolori del mondo.  ognuno di noi può sopportare solo una certa quantità di dolore,altrimenti impazziremmo tutti


----------



## Caciottina (8 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è solo un'idea è la normale dinamica della vita. si rispetta il dolore di chi l'ha provato sulla propria pelle e vive tuttora. dopo,la sabbia del tempo ricopre sempre le ferite.
> 
> altrimenti dovresti sentirti il cuore spezzato pensando alla strage degli innocenti o ai nostri caduti della Prima Guerra.
> 
> il dolore che provi è dovuto al ricordo della sofferenza che hai toccato con mano e quindi quel dolore ora fa parte di te. ma non puoi pretendere che tutti ci si carichi dei dolori del mondo. ognuno di noi può sopportare solo una certa quantità di dolore,altrimenti impazziremmo tutti


no no no perpli...non e' cosi...io non passo la mia vita a crigiolarmi sulla shoah....andiamoci piano...
la verita e' che io ho visto indirettamente ho sentito la potenza di quell evento e lo prendo per quello che e' stato.
e basta....ci pesno una volta l anno il giorno della memoria, basta...
ma non accetto che si faccia la parodia di un testo come se questo e' un uomo, sulla storia di un ragazzo nella merda che e' venuto qui a chiedere aiuto....
chiudiamola qui perche so dove andiamo a finire


----------



## free (8 Novembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> difatti con shoah non si intende solo lo sterminio di massa del popolo ebraico.....si includono anche zingari handicappati omosessuali e chi piu ne piu ne metta.....12 milioni di persone.  12 milioni....
> tu hai bisogno di ridere delle tragedie per continuare a vivere? non ti basta tacere e portare rispetto? non vivi bene cosi?



ridere anche delle tragedie è un modo (antico, per altro) per esorcizzarle e per non diventarne o rimanerne supinamente schiavi
quello che potrebbe essere pericoloso è il negazionismo, l'umorismo invece non lo è mai
non si ride in faccia alle persone che purtroppo per loro sono state protagoniste delle tragedie, ma alla morte, come ho già detto
poi se tu capisci che si passa la vita a ridere delle tragedie, mica è colpa mia


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

Sono ragioneolmente sicuro del fatto che siano stati realizzati alcuni film che parlavano della Shoa cercando di raccontarla in chiave anche ironica e a volta addirittura comica, senza per questo perdere la forza del messaggio e la verità dello stesso, e cioè che è stata una delle pagine più nere dlla storia dell'umanità.

Nello stesso Schindler List, ma anche Nella Vita è Bella di Benigni, ci sono situazioni e scene che è proprio grazie all'ironia che vi è riportata che trasmettono il messaggio in modo molto più forte.

Penso che ci sia un posto, un luogo, un tempo e un modo giusto per ogni cosa, e il posto, il luogo, il tempo e il modo scelto da President per parafrasare un testo di Primo Levi non sia stato affatto denigrante verso l'atocità della Shoa.

Già ne avesse parlato in un thread, anche su questo forum di cazzoni , in cui magari si parla di storia e sarebbe stato fuori luogo.


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono ragioneolmente sicuro del fatto che siano stati realizzati alcuni film che parlavano della Shoa cercando di raccontarla in chiave anche ironica e a volta addirittura comica, senza per questo perdere la forza del messaggio e la verità dello stesso, e cioè che è stata una delle pagine più nere dlla storia dell'umanità.
> 
> Nello stesso Schindler List, ma anche Nella Vita è Bella di Benigni, ci sono situazioni e scene che è proprio grazie all'ironia che vi è riportata che trasmettono il messaggio in modo molto più forte.
> 
> ...


Escludi dai cazzoni oscuro!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Escludi dai cazzoni oscuro!


Era ovvio


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Era ovvio


Conosci il punto macrobiotico a San Lorenzo?


----------



## Tubarao (13 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci il punto macrobiotico a San Lorenzo?


San Lorenzo la bazzico poco. In genere quando ci vado stò o a via degli Aurunci, al Baffo della Gioconda che è il locale gestito la domencia pomeriggio da questo amico mio, oppure ogni tanto al Beba do Samba a via dei Messapi, ma non più tanto perchè è diventato caro arrabiato. D'estate ogni tanto pure ai campi da Basket sotto allo scalo.

Quando si tratta di cenare a poco prezzo in genere ci indirizziamo verso il Pigneto.


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> San Lorenzo la bazzico poco. In genere quando ci vado stò o a via degli Aurunci, al Baffo della Gioconda che è il locale gestito la domencia pomeriggio da questo amico mio, oppure ogni tanto al Beba do Samba a via dei Messapi, ma non più tanto perchè è diventato caro arrabiato. D'estate ogni tanto pure ai campi da Basket sotto allo scalo.
> 
> *Quando si tratta di cenare a poco prezzo in genere ci indirizziamo verso il Pigneto*.


quando ci riandiamo al greco?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Novembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> San Lorenzo la bazzico poco. In genere quando ci vado stò o a via degli Aurunci, al Baffo della Gioconda che è il locale gestito la domencia pomeriggio da questo amico mio, oppure ogni tanto al Beba do Samba a via dei Messapi, ma non più tanto perchè è diventato caro arrabiato. D'estate ogni tanto pure ai campi da Basket sotto allo scalo.
> 
> Quando si tratta di cenare a poco prezzo in genere ci indirizziamo verso il Pigneto.





Simy ha detto:


> quando ci riandiamo al greco?



ma io al pigneto ho lasciato uno stipendio, com'è sta storia?

perchè non sono romana? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io al pigneto ho lasciato uno stipendio, com'è sta storia?
> 
> perchè non sono romana? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



avrai sicuramente scelto i posti sbagliati, o ti sei fatta fregare 


ps. io il pigneto non lo frequento, non ci vado praticamente mai... e mi ci perdo pure ahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (14 Novembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io al pigneto ho lasciato uno stipendio, com'è sta storia?
> 
> perchè non sono romana? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E poi ci si incazza pure perchè si dice roma ladrona....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E poi ci si incazza pure perchè si dice roma ladrona....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che ridere....che ridere...tu si che sei divertente!


----------



## Bender (17 Novembre 2013)

*ieri sera esco con due amici, ma poi ...*

ieri sera un mio amico mi chiede se sono impegnato, io accetto penso mi distraggo un po'.
mi dice che il fidanzato di sua sorella voleva andare in un locale ma lui non lo conosce bene e così mi ha chiesto di unirmi a loro, io mi invento che sono solo perché la mia fidanzata esce con delle amiche (peccato che era vero , solo non lo potevo sapere).
stiamo un po' in questo locale sul lungo mare, che è la zona dove si concentrano un po' tutti i pub.
non so quando ma ad un tratto mi giro e nell'angolo in fondo riconosco prima una collega della mia ex e poi la vedo, non so se c'erano prima o se sono entrate dopo, loro sembrano non notarmi siamo ai due opposti del locale e non c'è molta illuminazione in più mi danno quasi tutte le spalle.
poi vedo che una delle colleghe fa un cenno con la mano a qualcuno e arrivano 2 ragazzi e a giro si presentano, con la classica stretta di mano, aspetto un attimo e poi propongo di andare a prendere un trancio di pizza, accettano usciamo , e mi sembra che a parte me nessuno si sia accorto di nulla.
ora vorrei contattarla, però so che poi le farei delle domande su ieri sera , e non voglio
però è dura sono più di 15 giorni che non la sento


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri sera un mio amico mi chiede se sono impegnato, io accetto penso mi distraggo un po'.
> mi dice che il fidanzato di sua sorella voleva andare in un locale ma lui non lo conosce bene e così mi ha chiesto di unirmi a loro, io mi invento che sono solo perché la mia fidanzata esce con delle amiche (peccato che era vero , solo non lo potevo sapere).
> stiamo un po' in questo locale sul lungo mare, che è la zona dove si concentrano un po' tutti i pub.
> non so quando ma ad un tratto mi giro e nell'angolo in fondo riconosco prima una collega della mia ex e poi la vedo, non so se c'erano prima o se sono entrate dopo, loro sembrano non notarmi siamo ai due opposti del locale e non c'è molta illuminazione in più mi danno quasi tutte le spalle.
> ...


ma quindi vi siete lasciati??  non abita più con te?? I tuoi amici non lo sanno?? aggiornami per favore, leggere tutto è un lavorone...


----------



## Bender (17 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma quindi vi siete lasciati??  non abita più con te?? I tuoi amici non lo sanno?? aggiornami per favore, leggere tutto è un lavorone...


lei mi aveva lasciato già il 9 di settembre.
ha continuato a stare da me perché doveva essere sicura sulle decisioni da prendere, poi circa un mesetto fa è andata via e una settimana dopo mi ha chiesto di andare a trovarla per portagli alcune cose, poi però abbiamo litigato e non l'ho più sentita né vista fino a ieri sera


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lei mi aveva lasciato già il 9 di settembre.
> ha continuato a stare da me perché doveva essere sicura sulle decisioni da prendere, poi circa un mesetto fa è andata via e una settimana dopo mi ha chiesto di andare a trovarla per portagli alcune cose, poi però abbiamo litigato e non l'ho più sentita né vista fino a ieri sera


e lei non si è accorta che tu eri lì? cmq Bender so che ti manca, ma la sua decisione l'ha presa... e sembra stare bene! Te hai fatto bene ad andare via ieri sera, devi continuare a non sentirla... so che ti manca il suo sapore, il suo odore, e il suo modo di amarti... ma appunto se è andata via lei non ti amava più... perchè stasera non esci di nuovo? Magari evitando posti in cui lei ci può essere? 
Una domanda, i tuoi amici non sanno che vi siete lasciati??


----------



## oscuro (18 Novembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> lei mi aveva lasciato già il 9 di settembre.
> ha continuato a stare da me perché doveva essere sicura sulle decisioni da prendere, poi circa un mesetto fa è andata via e una settimana dopo mi ha chiesto di andare a trovarla per portagli alcune cose, poi però abbiamo litigato e non l'ho più sentita né vista fino a ieri sera


Vai a puttane ogni volta che incontri la tua ex....così non sentirai la mancanza e non noterai la differenza!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> ieri sera un mio amico mi chiede se sono impegnato, io accetto penso mi distraggo un po'.
> mi dice che il fidanzato di sua sorella voleva andare in un locale ma lui non lo conosce bene e così mi ha chiesto di unirmi a loro, io mi invento che sono solo perché la mia fidanzata esce con delle amiche (peccato che era vero , solo non lo potevo sapere).
> stiamo un po' in questo locale sul lungo mare, che è la zona dove si concentrano un po' tutti i pub.
> non so quando ma ad un tratto mi giro e nell'angolo in fondo riconosco prima una collega della mia ex e poi la vedo, non so se c'erano prima o se sono entrate dopo, loro sembrano non notarmi siamo ai due opposti del locale e non c'è molta illuminazione in più mi danno quasi tutte le spalle.
> ...


ma magari comincia a dirlo, che vi siete lasciati. Quando cominci a dirlo cominci ad accettarlo.


----------



## Caciottina (18 Novembre 2013)

ma veramente si sono lasciati una vita fa.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

*no professore no*



oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a puttane ogni volta che incontri la tua ex....così non sentirai la mancanza e non noterai la differenza!


questo se va a schiave s'innamora.......e poi comincia ad ammorbarci di nuovo


----------



## Principessa (18 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo se va a schiave s'innamora.......e poi comincia ad ammorbarci di nuovo


Meglio no?

Magari trova una poverina di sani principi che vorrebbe una vita normale, uno decente da presentare ai genitori e che le desse una famiglia.


Così si salva lui e si salva lei.

Mi dirai che Bender non potrebbe mai innamorarsi di quel tipo di donna... la sua ex però era così prima di comportarsi come ha fatto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Meglio no?
> 
> Magari trova una poverina di sani principi che vorrebbe una vita normale, uno decente da presentare ai genitori e che le desse una famiglia.
> 
> ...


una donna di sani principi dopo 3 mesi con Bender o si fa 23 amanti (13 donne e 10 uomini) o impazzisce


----------



## danielacala (18 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai a puttane ogni volta che incontri la tua ex....così non sentirai la mancanza e non noterai la differenza!


BRAVO...e se poi incontra il mio uomo?
Lui le aiuta tutte se perdono la strada di casa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

rido per non piangere troppo..:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## devastata (18 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> BRAVO...e se poi incontra il mio uomo?
> Lui le aiuta tutte se perdono la strada di casa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> rido per non piangere troppo..:unhappy::unhappy:



Sei sulla buona strada se riesci almeno a sorriderci. Continua cosi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> BRAVO...e se poi incontra il mio uomo?
> Lui le aiuta tutte se perdono la strada di casa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> rido per non piangere troppo..:unhappy::unhappy:


gira con un simpatico completino blu con i calzoni corti?
Ridi, ridi, è tutta terapia. Brava, un bacio:smile:


----------



## danielacala (18 Novembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sei sulla buona strada se riesci almeno a sorriderci. Continua cosi.


Cara ,
mi spaventa solo la morte :unhappy::unhappy:e le malattie incurabili 

sofferenze affettive ne ho avute

oggi voglio stare tranquilla..voglio ridere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se scopri il tuo uomo diverso da come pensavi...bene:carneval:

fortuna averlo scoperto...

io certo sono addolorata...ma il problema è suo....

adesso Lui gioca a carte scoperte..

Lui non ha nessuna certezza per il suo futuro

io posso sempre decidere se stare ancora con un idiota
o se mandarlo sulla provinciale....il poveretto...


----------



## danielacala (18 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> gira con un simpatico completino blu con i calzoni corti?
> Ridi, ridi, è tutta terapia. Brava, un bacio:smile:


_Ieri ho detto...sai ho ricevuto una PROPOSTA
....poverino è andato in crisi......

pensa...se avessi dovuto pure consolarlo l'idiota

non sono andata oltre...
in realta' un cliente
è partito per un viaggio e mi ha chiesto di
accompagnarlo....

vediamo il lato ironico
lui va a troie e io lo consolo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
che ridere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## contepinceton (18 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Cara ,
> mi spaventa solo la morte :unhappy::unhappy:e le malattie incurabili
> 
> sofferenze affettive ne ho avute
> ...


Sai mia moglie dice sempre 
Quando si ha la salute si ha tutto...

Le corna?
Son di gomma si piegano...

Oddio se uno passa la vita a piangerci sopra
calcificano eh?

Ma dai che sulla provinciale...

E' pericoloso
E ci sono i tir...


----------



## Scaredheart (19 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> BRAVO...e se poi incontra il mio uomo?
> Lui le aiuta tutte se perdono la strada di casa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> rido per non piangere troppo..:unhappy::unhappy:


we Daniela che a te ci penso io!!ieri torno la sera da lavoro...mi immetti sulla superstrada...non ci stava na battona?? Ma dico io,nella corsia lì mi devi stare??dove manca poco e la metto sotto... Chiedeva un passaggio... :rotfl: lui l'aiuta...io ti aiuto e le investo o ci manca poco :rotfl:  un bacione


----------



## danielacala (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai mia moglie dice sempre
> Quando si ha la salute si ha tutto...
> 
> Le corna?
> ...


Le mie corna non sono di gomma
mentre salivo in auto ho preso
una testata.....la ramificazione ...

ieri sera mi ha invitata ancora a cena,
adesso mi porta  fuori 2  0 3 sere la settimana...
ahahah.......
la paura ha preso il sopravvento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Le mie corna non sono di gomma
> mentre salivo in auto ho preso
> una testata.....la ramificazione ...
> 
> ...


Ma per cosa credi io abbia il Kangoo?


Ma scusa...
Ma hai un locale e ti porta fuori a cena?

Tu gli dici...dai andiamo a vedere come lavora la concorrenza...

Ma si dai pover'uomo PERDONALO...

Dai non infierire su di lui....

Magari anche lui sente di camminare sull'orlo di un precipizio...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> we Daniela che a te ci penso io!!ieri torno la sera da lavoro...mi immetti sulla superstrada...non ci stava na battona?? Ma dico io,nella corsia lì mi devi stare??dove manca poco e la metto sotto... Chiedeva un passaggio... :rotfl: lui l'aiuta...io ti aiuto e le investo o ci manca poco :rotfl:  un bacione


Grandiosa mia figlia.
Torniamo per la strada sabato sera
E mia moglie le fa....guarda lì è una prostituta...

Mia figlia la guarda, poi vede anche le altre al bordo della strada...e sentenzia...

Ma mamma, sono donne, sono donne come noi!

Mia moglie si è zittita e ha piantato un muso.


----------



## danielacala (19 Novembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> we Daniela che a te ci penso io!!ieri torno la sera da lavoro...mi immetti sulla superstrada...non ci stava na battona?? Ma dico io,nella corsia lì mi devi stare??dove manca poco e la metto sotto... Chiedeva un passaggio... :rotfl: lui l'aiuta...io ti aiuto e le investo o ci manca poco :rotfl:  un bacione


Tesoro mio :smile: ...se ne investi una ti dicono che si trovavano in strada

per compiere una RICERCA DI MERCATO....


quanti IDIOTI passeranno stasera?

Da quanti avro' un passaggio verso casa?

Quanti mi vedranno infreddolita,
sporca,piena di smog e mi faranno un'offerta per la lavanderia.:rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie per il pensiero stellina:up:...ma poi ti aumentano il PREMIO DELL ASSICURAZIONE


----------



## danielacala (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grandiosa mia figlia.
> Torniamo per la strada sabato sera
> E mia moglie le fa....guarda lì è una prostituta...
> 
> ...


Anche io pianto il muso...

mentre mia figlia sghignazza e saluta dal finestrino:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (19 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma per cosa credi io abbia il Kangoo?
> 
> 
> Ma scusa...
> ...


Nel locale stiamo venerdi,sabato,domenica
Pasqua,Natale,Capodanno Befana ecc.
quando posso mi piace uscire ...
sono io l'ospite e non cucino:up:

Per il perdono non posso dare garanzie...
forse si ..forse no...
Non ci sono piu' certezze dopo la scoperta di un tradimento.

Io sono stata tradita...Lui ha paura di essere tradito
La situazione è cambiata...
Certamente il suo atteggiamento è importante 
per capire chi ho accanto a me ora.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Novembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Nel locale stiamo venerdi,sabato,domenica
> Pasqua,Natale,Capodanno Befana ecc.
> quando posso mi piace uscire ...
> sono io l'ospite e non cucino:up:
> ...


Certo che ha paura
Sta scritto chi la fa l'aspetti! 
No?

E passa il tizio acconcio alla bisogna 
ed è cosa fatta

e fu sera e fu mattina
primo corno.


----------



## Bender (20 Novembre 2013)

*il concerto*

l'ho sentita ieri, mi ha chiamato lei per farmi sapere che farà due date del concerto ,visto che anche lui farà entrambe le date, partirà il 6 dicembre, sapendo che tengo molto al cane visto che lo abbiamo preso insieme dopo che è venuta a convivere, mi ha chiesto se potevo tenere il cane per due giorni, ho accettato, anche perché mi fa piacere e così avrò un pò di compagnia, mi preoccupa solo vederla quanto tornerà dal concerto, mi ha detto che prenderà una decisione dopo il concerto


----------



## Leda (20 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> l'ho sentita ieri, mi ha chiamato lei per farmi sapere che farà due date del concerto ,visto che anche lui farà entrambe le date, partirà il 6 dicembre, sapendo che tengo molto al cane visto che lo abbiamo preso insieme dopo che è venuta a convivere, mi ha chiesto se potevo tenere il cane per due giorni, ho accettato, anche perché mi fa piacere e così avrò un pò di compagnia, mi preoccupa solo vederla quanto tornerà dal concerto, mi ha detto che prenderà una decisione dopo il concerto



Il cane sarà felice.
Ma quale decisione deve prendere, scusa?
Io ero rimasta che l'avesse già presa


----------



## oscuro (21 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> l'ho sentita ieri, mi ha chiamato lei per farmi sapere che farà due date del concerto ,visto che anche lui farà entrambe le date, partirà il 6 dicembre, sapendo che tengo molto al cane visto che lo abbiamo preso insieme dopo che è venuta a convivere, mi ha chiesto se potevo tenere il cane per due giorni, ho accettato, anche perché mi fa piacere e così avrò un pò di compagnia, mi preoccupa solo vederla quanto tornerà dal concerto, mi ha detto che prenderà una decisione dopo il concerto


Tranquillo,che gli farà un bel concerto fra le natiche,e quando la vedrai piombarti in casa sulla sedia a rotelle capirai il perchè....!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> l'ho sentita ieri, mi ha chiamato lei per farmi sapere che farà due date del concerto ,visto che anche lui farà entrambe le date, partirà il 6 dicembre, sapendo che tengo molto al cane visto che lo abbiamo preso insieme dopo che è venuta a convivere, mi ha chiesto se potevo tenere il cane per due giorni, ho accettato, anche perché mi fa piacere e così avrò un pò di compagnia, mi preoccupa solo vederla quanto tornerà dal concerto, mi ha detto che prenderà una decisione dopo il concerto


Mi sa che il concetto che Ti HA LASCIATO non ti è chiaro
Non deve decidere nulla
Aveva bisogno di un dogsitter. Fine.


----------



## Simy (21 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che il concetto che Ti HA LASCIATO non ti è chiaro
> Non deve decidere nulla
> Aveva bisogno di un dogsitter. Fine.



già :unhappy:


----------



## malox_70 (21 Novembre 2013)

*comunque*

bender e la sua ex hanno molto in comune...entrambi sbavano dalla mattina alla sera per una persona che non li caga di striscio.


----------



## Leda (21 Novembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> bender e la sua ex hanno molto in comune...entrambi sbavano dalla mattina alla sera per una persona che non li caga di striscio.


Effettivamente...  :up:


----------



## feather (22 Novembre 2013)

malox_70 ha detto:


> bender e la sua ex hanno molto in comune...entrambi sbavano dalla mattina alla sera per una persona che non li caga di striscio.


embhe'? Lo faccio anch'io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> embhe'? Lo faccio anch'io.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
scusa Feather ma mi hai fatto piegare...


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> embhe'? Lo faccio anch'io.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> scusa Feather ma mi hai fatto piegare...




non avevo visto che lo avessi scritto anche tu :smile:


----------



## Diletta (22 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo,che gli farà un bel concerto fra le natiche,e quando la vedrai piombarti in casa sulla sedia a rotelle capirai il perchè....!




E con questa Oscuro mi hai messo di buon umore tutto il giorno!! 
Mi vedo già la scena...!!
Sei troppo forte!


----------



## Bender (22 Novembre 2013)

*deve decidere ...*

quando lo incontrerà ha detto che deciderà se lasciarlo perdere  oppure no, da come si comporterà, visto che li non potrà semplicemente uscire dalla chat.
è diventata amica di un altra ragazza che gli sta dietro da più di un anno, questa si è fatta un tatuaggio disegnato da lui,
anche la mia ex vorrebbe, fortunatamente tutte le amiche le hanno detto di far passare del tempo e pensarci bene.
oggi mi ha detto che va a trovarla, sta a 50 km da noi e si ferma li per la notte, con questa nuova amica poi andranno alle 2 date del concerto insieme.
è strano sono due giorni che mi parla moltissimo, del lavoro ,della famiglia e anche di lui e della sua cerchia di " adepti"
io la ascolto e a volte cerco di consigliarla, questo sembra fargli piacere.


----------



## Lui (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender, già di ritorno?


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando lo incontrerà ha detto che deciderà se lasciarlo perdere  oppure no, da come si comporterà, visto che li non potrà semplicemente uscire dalla chat.
> è diventata amica di un altra ragazza che gli sta dietro da più di un anno, questa si è fatta un tatuaggio disegnato da lui,
> anche la mia ex vorrebbe, fortunatamente tutte le amiche le hanno detto di far passare del tempo e pensarci bene.
> oggi mi ha detto che va a trovarla, sta a 50 km da noi e si ferma li per la notte, con questa nuova amica poi andranno alle 2 date del concerto insieme.
> ...



Bender, immagino che sia difficilissimo, ma scusa, immagina che la tua ex non sia la tua ex ma una che hai appena conosciuto in un bar. E ti racconta tutte 'ste cose. Ma cosa penseresti di lei? Ti sembrerebbe che vale la pena perderci del tempo?


----------



## Leda (22 Novembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender, immagino che sia difficilissimo, ma scusa, immagina che la tua ex non sia la tua ex ma una che hai appena conosciuto in un bar. E ti racconta tutte 'ste cose. Ma cosa penseresti di lei? Ti sembrerebbe che vale la pena perderci del tempo?


Lascia perdere, Nau. A proposito di perdere del tempo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, Nau. A proposito di perdere del tempo.


terribilmente vero.


----------



## Bender (22 Novembre 2013)

*lo so non ascolto nessuno*

lo so che sono noioso fino alla nausea, ma ora l'unica decisione mi sembra solo quella di non prenderne nessuna, aspettare ancora per un pò, magari fino alla fine di quest'anno ( sarà dura passare il natale e il capodanno).
vale la pena aspettare, anche solo per vedere come andrà a finire


----------



## Caciottina (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che sono noioso fino alla nausea, ma ora l'unica decisione mi sembra solo quella di non prenderne nessuna, aspettare ancora per un pò, magari fino alla fine di quest'anno ( sarà dura passare il natale e il capodanno).
> vale la pena aspettare, anche solo per vedere come andrà a finire


non e' che sei noioso.... (non mi scrivi piu  )
e' che ti stai facendo male da solo, piu male di quanto sarebbe necessario, piu male di quanto te ne abbia fatto lei, 
piu male di quanto tu pensi..
solo questo....
e noi non possiamo farci nulla se non prendere atto che se tu non vuoi aiutarti per primo, noi siamo impotenti...
te l avevo gai detto una volta, aiutati che noi ti aiutiamo


----------



## Nocciola (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che sono noioso fino alla nausea, ma ora l'unica decisione mi sembra solo quella di non prenderne nessuna, aspettare ancora per un pò, magari fino alla fine di quest'anno ( sarà dura passare il natale e il capodanno).
> vale la pena aspettare, anche solo per vedere come andrà a finire


È GIÁ FINITA!!!!!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (22 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> È GIÁ FINITA!!!!!!!!



:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## erab (22 Novembre 2013)

Ancora con sto thread.........  dai.... veramente...... basta....


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2013)

*Si*



Bender ha detto:


> lo so che sono noioso fino alla nausea, ma ora l'unica decisione mi sembra solo quella di non prenderne nessuna, aspettare ancora per un pò, magari fino alla fine di quest'anno ( sarà dura passare il natale e il capodanno).
> vale la pena aspettare, anche solo per vedere come andrà a finire


Si sono d'accordo!Aspetta di vedere quel tizio come farà il culo alla tua ex donna,magari a tarallo,magari come il colosseo,magari a sarchiapone,tu a casa ad aspettare... lei fuori casa a beccare cascate di cazzo a spruzzo....!Sono stato contestato per averti dato del coglione.....come sempre i fatti mi danno dannatamente ragione!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> embhe'? Lo faccio anch'io.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oddio MUORO


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> quando lo incontrerà ha detto che deciderà se lasciarlo perdere  oppure no, da come si comporterà, visto che li non potrà semplicemente uscire dalla chat.
> è diventata amica di un altra ragazza che gli sta dietro da più di un anno, questa si è fatta un tatuaggio disegnato da lui,
> anche la mia ex vorrebbe, fortunatamente tutte le amiche le hanno detto di far passare del tempo e pensarci bene.
> oggi mi ha detto che va a trovarla, sta a 50 km da noi e si ferma li per la notte, con questa nuova amica poi andranno alle 2 date del concerto insieme.
> ...


Va be' sei diventato il suo confidente


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> lo so che sono noioso fino alla nausea, ma ora l'unica decisione mi sembra solo quella di non prenderne nessuna, aspettare ancora per un pò, magari fino alla fine di quest'anno ( sarà dura passare il natale e il capodanno).
> vale la pena aspettare, anche solo per vedere come andrà a finire


Per ora sei il suo confidente ... Ma obiettivamente tu credi vi saranno possibili miglioramenti ... ??? Io penso che ti consideri così e che le vada bene  questo


----------



## Simy (24 Novembre 2013)

oddio ma ancora


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oddio ma ancora


come leggere un approfondimento fi biutifùl


----------



## free (24 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come leggere un approfondimento fi biutifùl



ma che bottana la Taylor:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*Bender*

Ma hai parenti a Vicenza?


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai parenti a Vicenza?


:risata: basta ti prego


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata: basta ti prego


Ma me fate chiede e capi?:rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è diventata amica di un altra ragazza che gli sta dietro da più di un anno, *questa si è fatta un tatuaggio disegnato da lui,*
> anche la mia ex vorrebbe, fortunatamente tutte le amiche le hanno detto di far passare del tempo e pensarci bene.


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 7861


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


>


Ci vuole coraggio a tatuarsi una roba simile :unhappy:


----------



## zanna (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ci vuole coraggio a tatuarsi una roba simile :unhappy:


'nsomma :bleah:


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> 'nsomma :bleah:


concordo :unhappy:


----------



## devastata (27 Novembre 2013)

Sembra il marito della Tatangelo o il povero Silvio.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Coglionazzo*

Coglionazzo mio buon giorno.Allora?ritorna?stai sempre nel bagno con il pisello fra le mani in attesa?Allora zio Oscuro aveva ragione o no?:rotfl::rotfl:Mi raccomando,quando tornerà,perchè potrebbe pure tornare,riprendila subito dentro casa,se no che coglionazzo saresti?Ciao ne!


----------



## Bender (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Coglionazzo mio buon giorno.Allora?ritorna?stai sempre nel bagno con il pisello fra le mani in attesa?Allora zio Oscuro aveva ragione o no?:rotfl::rotfl:Mi raccomando,quando tornerà,perchè potrebbe pure tornare,riprendila subito dentro casa,se no che coglionazzo saresti?Ciao ne!


tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


Tesorinooooooo tanti auguri! !!!!!! Buon compleanno!!!
Che fai oggi??? 
Anche tu hai una spasimante...uffa ma non mi consideri proprio???!!! 

Un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.



buon compleanno Bender


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


Buon compleanno!


----------



## Bender (29 Novembre 2013)

*Grazie*

grazie a tutti per gli auguri.
vedremo sè si  ricorda lei
la giornata è lunga


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per gli auguri.
> vedremo sè si  ricorda lei
> la giornata è lunga


Già il fatto che non sei il suo primo pensiero dovrebbe farti pensare.


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Ohhhhhhhhhhhh*



Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


Tanti auguri benderazzo,tanti auguri benderazzooo,tanti auguri benderazzo  resti sempre un coglionazzoooo!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Bender 
_
Auguri! 
E si gentile con te oggi! 

_sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bender
> _
> Auguri!
> E si gentile con te oggi!
> ...


Ci penso io ad essere gentile con bender....!


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penso io ad essere gentile con bender....!



Ciao 

certo, 
ma un po' di bene in più non guasta ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*Zio*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo,
> ma un po' di bene in più non guasta ...
> ...


Zio Oscuro non delude mai.....!Fra me e bender ci sono 12 anni,in realtà sono 30...:rotfl:


----------



## morfeo78 (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


Auguri bender! A che ora sei nato? 

Questa allora è una prova! Come minimo te li deve fare nell'orario giusto. Altrimenti sai già che è rimasta bocciata.... significherà qualcosa??? Come minimo che ti devi trovare più spasimanti possibile per alzare la competizione.e rendere la sfida più avvincente


----------



## oscuro (29 Novembre 2013)

*SI*



morfeo78 ha detto:


> Auguri bender! A che ora sei nato?
> 
> Questa allora è una prova! Come minimo te li deve fare nell'orario giusto. Altrimenti sai già che è rimasta bocciata.... significherà qualcosa??? Come minimo che ti devi trovare più spasimanti possibile per alzare la competizione.e rendere la sfida più avvincente


Si gli deve fare un par de pippe a qualsiasi orario....!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


Tu dimmi se uno il giorno che compie 30 anni deve stare lì a pensare a una DEFICENTE che si comporta come una 14enne esaurita. La sveglia. Mamma mia.
Tu hai fatto 13 e manco te ne accorgi, ed è quella la cosa preoccupante.
Auguri, va, ti auguro di ripigliarti e di trovare un lavoro, soprattutto, così poi sei troppo stanco per pensare a certe str.. ehm, hai altre occupazioni.


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dimmi se uno il giorno che compie 30 anni deve stare lì a pensare a una DEFICENTE che si comporta come una 14enne esaurita. *La sveglia. Mamma mia.
> Tu hai fatto 13 e manco te ne accorgi, ed è quella la cosa preoccupante.*
> Auguri, va, ti auguro di ripigliarti e di trovare un lavoro, soprattutto, così poi sei troppo stanco per pensare a certe str.. ehm, hai altre occupazioni.



Auguri, Bender!
Chiudi un decennio e aprine uno diverso e migliore, dai!!!


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu dimmi se uno il giorno che compie 30 anni deve stare lì a pensare a una DEFICENTE che si comporta come una 14enne esaurita. La sveglia. Mamma mia.
> Tu hai fatto 13 e manco te ne accorgi, ed è quella la cosa preoccupante.
> Auguri, va, ti auguro di ripigliarti e di trovare un lavoro, soprattutto, così poi sei troppo stanco per pensare a certe str.. ehm, hai altre occupazioni.





Leda ha detto:


> Auguri, Bender!
> Chiudi un decennio e aprine uno diverso e migliore, dai!!!


don't feed the slave


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> don't feed the slave


:risata:

Ma sarai scemo, eh... :mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Novembre 2013)

buon compleanno!

e cambia l'avatar cortesemente, che quello ce fa murì!


----------



## Principessa (29 Novembre 2013)

Tanti auguri caro Bender 


Bender ha detto:


> tranquillo che in bagno non ci sto,nella situazione in cui sto è l'ultima cosa a cui penso, anzi ora mai non ci penso propio più da quando è andata via.
> comunque oggi è il mio compleanno ,faccio 30 anni, voglio vedere se almeno si ricorda.
> per l'altro aveva messo la sveglia per fargli gli auguri, perchè diceva di essere nato alle 3,33 del  mattino,così gli ha fatto gli auguri all'ora esatta per distinguersi dalle altre spasimanti.


----------



## Leda (29 Novembre 2013)

*I rubinatori...*

... mancano di senso dell'umorismo.
Non ditemi che non si capisce che scherzavo 



Leda ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> Ma sarai scemo, eh... :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (29 Novembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> ... mancano di senso dell'umorismo.
> Non ditemi che non si capisce che scherzavo


soprattutto perchè se Leda mi dice scemo io ringrazio e le porgo fiori 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/72/Wilde_Malve_-_männliche_Blütenphase_DSC_6709a.jpg


----------



## Bender (29 Novembre 2013)

*è passata a trovarmi*

verso le 21,30 hanno suonato e sorpresa era lei, mi ha fatto gli auguri e ha portato una torta, si è fermata un pò e l'abbiamo mangiata assieme,anche sè so che non significa niente ,mi sento molto meglio, 
ora vado a dormire sereno


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2013)

*Ascolta*



Bender ha detto:


> verso le 21,30 hanno suonato e sorpresa era lei, mi ha fatto gli auguri e ha portato una torta, si è fermata un pò e l'abbiamo mangiata assieme,anche sè so che non significa niente ,mi sento molto meglio,
> ora vado a dormire sereno


Bender mi ha sabotato i coglioni con sta storia,vai a dormire sereno?da bravo coglionazzo non puoi fare altro.Io ci pisciavo sopra,alla torta e al lei...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> verso le 21,30 hanno suonato e sorpresa era lei, mi ha fatto gli auguri e ha portato una torta, si è fermata un pò e l'abbiamo mangiata assieme,anche sè so che non significa niente ,mi sento molto meglio,
> ora vado a dormire sereno


Intanto buon compleanno :smile: vero Bender non significa altro, forse le rimorde un po' la coscienza e deve sentirsi migliore. Buongiorno


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> soprattutto perchè se Leda mi dice scemo io ringrazio e le porgo fiori
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/72/Wilde_Malve_-_männliche_Blütenphase_DSC_6709a.jpg


Che meraviglia!!! Mai vista una malva così bella! :inlove:

:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (30 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> verso le 21,30 hanno suonato e sorpresa era lei, mi ha fatto gli auguri e ha portato una torta, si è fermata un pò e l'abbiamo mangiata assieme,anche sè so che non significa niente ,mi sento molto meglio,
> ora vado a dormire sereno


:sbatti:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Novembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> verso le 21,30 hanno suonato e sorpresa era lei, mi ha fatto gli auguri e ha portato una torta, si è fermata un pò e l'abbiamo mangiata assieme,anche sè so che non significa niente ,mi sento molto meglio,
> ora vado a dormire sereno


Sbatterle la porta in faccia no eh?


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbatterle la porta in faccia no eh?


stai chiedendo ad uno schiavo di tenere fuori dalla porta la padrona,capisci da sola che non è pensabile.  per Bender


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Non ho letto le ultime 150 pagine, almeno, ma Bender sta ancora aspettando che lei lo ami?


----------



## Leda (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto le ultime 150 pagine, almeno, ma Bender sta ancora aspettando che lei lo ami?


:yes:


----------



## ipazia (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto le ultime 150 pagine, almeno, ma Bender sta ancora aspettando che lei lo ami?


in un qualche modo..:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho letto le ultime 150 pagine, almeno, ma Bender sta ancora aspettando che lei lo ami?


Si ... Chi vive sperando ...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Si può amare anche chi non ci ama.
Non ci si può aspettare di essere amati per questo.
Speravo l'avesse capito. 
Io non mi sono prodigata per aiutarlo a capire ma altri sì.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può amare anche chi non ci ama.
> Non ci si può aspettare di essere amati per questo.
> Speravo l'avesse capito.
> Io non mi sono prodigata per aiutarlo a capire ma altri sì.


Già ma non so se il suo sia vero amore o solo dipendenza o paura della solitudine, che non ha molti amici ( mi sembra), temo che lui consideri lei un'ancora di salvezza ... Il timoniere della sua nave ... Bender è ancora, nonostante i 30 anni , ,molto immaturo


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ehi Bender,

sono in ritardo ma tanti auguri lo stesso


----------



## perplesso (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già ma non so se il suo sia vero amore o solo dipendenza o paura della solitudine, che non ha molti amici ( mi sembra), temo che lui consideri lei un'ancora di salvezza ... Il timoniere della sua nave ... Bender è ancora, nonostante i 30 anni , ,molto immaturo


adesso si chiama immaturità?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> adesso si chiama immaturità?


Anche tra le altre cose :mrgreen: diciamo che la sua immaturità e' una parte determinante dei suoi comportamenti :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai chiedendo ad uno schiavo di tenere fuori dalla porta la padrona,capisci da sola che non è pensabile.  per Bender


Aridaje co sta storia....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai chiedendo ad uno schiavo di tenere fuori dalla porta la padrona,capisci da sola che non è pensabile.  per Bender


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Aridaje co sta storia....


Bè direi che non ci sono altre grandi spiegazioni....A te sembra normale che questa si presenti alle 21.30 a dargli il contentino e lui dopo questo dorme sereno?
Il tutto dopo che per l'altro si è puntata la sveglia?
Ma dai stai scherzando. 
Io spero davvero che sia come dice Perplesso perchè altrimenti avrebbe bisogno davvero di un buon psicanalista e in fretta anche


----------



## Carola (2 Dicembre 2013)

scusate ma non leggo tutto
come è finia x bender?
ha fatto passi avanti o no?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> scusate ma non leggo tutto
> come è finia x bender?
> ha fatto passi avanti o no?


no


----------



## oscuro (2 Dicembre 2013)

*Bender*

Hai dormito sereno?la torta era buona?hai spento la candela?No?be a spegnere la candelona ci ha pensato la tua ex,peccato che non era la tua....!Mi hai derattizzato i coglioni bender!


----------



## gas (2 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai dormito sereno?la torta era buona?hai spento la candela?No?be a spegnere la candelona ci ha pensato la tua ex,peccato che non era la tua....!*Mi hai derattizzato i coglioni bender*!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Dicembre 2013)

A regazzì... e mo' vo' 'o buco 'sto Bender.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè direi che non ci sono altre grandi spiegazioni....A te sembra normale che questa si presenti alle 21.30 a dargli il contentino e lui dopo questo dorme sereno?
> Il tutto dopo che per l'altro si è puntata la sveglia?
> Ma dai stai scherzando.
> Io spero davvero che sia come dice Perplesso perchè altrimenti avrebbe bisogno davvero di un buon psicanalista e in fretta anche



Io penso di più la seconda.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io penso di più la seconda.



Benissimo. Allora consigliamoglielo. Mi sembra che qualcuno cerchi ancora di comprenderlo, quasi a giustificarlo.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benissimo. Allora consigliamoglielo. Mi sembra che qualcuno cerchi ancora di comprenderlo, quasi a giustificarlo.



e tu pensi ascolterebbe? è talmente accecato dall'idea di questa donna che sta a testa bassa come un mulo... 
a sto punto sono cazzi suoi a me sinceramente non fa pena nemmeno un pochettino. sta li ad aspettare che una stronza torni da lui? probabilmente è quello che si merita... una stronza che lo tratta in questo modo.


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

cioè 243 pagine di nulla


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu pensi ascolterebbe? è talmente accecato dall'idea di questa donna che sta a testa bassa come un mulo...
> a sto punto sono cazzi suoi a me sinceramente non fa pena nemmeno un pochettino. sta li ad aspettare che una stronza torni da lui? probabilmente è quello che si merita... una stronza che lo tratta in questo modo.


Io credo che io e te, tanto per cambiare, pensiamo la stessa cosa. Anche a me non fa ne pensa ne tenerezza, lo prenderei (metaforicamente) a calci
Sinceramente starei molto meglio se la versione di Perplesso e credo di President fosse corretta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> cioè 243 pagine di nulla


mi pare un riassunto corretto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai dormito sereno?la torta era buona?hai spento la candela?No?be a spegnere la candelona ci ha pensato la tua ex,peccato che non era la tua....!Mi hai derattizzato i coglioni bender!


Derattizzato?!?!  Oscu' ti sono vicina in questo tragico momento :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Derattizzato?!?! Oscu' *ti sono vicina *in questo tragico momento :rotfl:


non troppo grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non troppo grazie


beh se gli vuol stare vicina durante la derattizzazione... de gustibus...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non troppo grazie


Non ti sfugge nulla:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh se gli vuol stare vicina durante la derattizzazione... de gustibus...:mrgreen:






farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti sfugge nulla:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no, niente


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non troppo grazie


Solo con il pensiero... :mrgreen: la Derattizzazione in diretta non mi interessa :carneval: comunque alla notizia mi so vestita di nero che ultimamente va di moda :mexican:


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Solo con il pensiero... :mrgreen: la Derattizzazione in diretta non mi interessa :carneval: comunque alla notizia mi so vestita di nero che ultimamente va di moda :mexican:


Vestita di nero per Oscuro?? 
Pensandoci meglio potrebbe pure andare :rotfl::rotfl: però penso che preferirebbe svestita con una bella torta al cioccolato da spalmare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

evidentemente per Bender è ancora presto, ha ancora bisogno di tempo per accettare il tutto
però almeno non va sotto casa della tipa alle 2 di notte, non la chiama, non la segue...insomma, aspetta e basta, quindi alla fine si stancherà!


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Aridaje co sta storia....


Eh tesò, è così facile puntare il dito su situazioni mai vissute... 
Ogni reazione a una cosa del genere andrebbe rispettata, anche se non capita.
Sono 13 anni di amore, non una storiella estiva o un flirtino.
Lui sta meglio così, ad aspettare, a sperare che la sua ex torni in sè, piuttosto che a saltare da una donna a un'altra o fingendo disinteresse. E quindi? E' uno schiavo per questo?


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh tesò, è così facile puntare il dito su situazioni mai vissute...
> Ogni reazione a una cosa del genere andrebbe rispettata, anche se non capita.
> Sono 13 anni di amore, non una storiella estiva o un flirtino.
> Lui sta meglio così, ad aspettare, a sperare che la sua ex torni in sè, piuttosto che a saltare da una donna a un'altra o fingendo disinteresse. E quindi? E' uno schiavo per questo?


dopo 13 ANNI?.... ma anche SI.:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Eh tesò, è così facile puntare il dito su situazioni mai vissute...
> Ogni reazione a una cosa del genere andrebbe rispettata, anche se non capita.
> Sono 13 anni di amore, non una storiella estiva o un flirtino.
> Lui sta meglio così, ad aspettare, a sperare che la sua ex torni in sè, piuttosto che a saltare da una donna a un'altra o fingendo disinteresse. E quindi? E' uno schiavo per questo?


Ma io non penso sia un puntare il dito. Puntare il dito sarebbe accusarlo di una cosa. qui non mi sembra che nessuno accusi, semplicemente si cerca una spiegazione che sia minimamente logica per capire un simile comportamento.
Poi ognuno nella vita può subire di tutto ma cercare di far passare l'atteggiamento di Bender per una "normale" reazione alla fine di una storia d'amore, anche no grazie.
Manca solo che entri in casa e lo riempia di calci nel culo e il reperterio è completo.
Poi se dobbiamo fare le nuoen e comprensive e voi con i vostri amici vi comportate così bene
Se Bender fosse un mio amico l'avrei già ribaltato come un calzino.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

scrittore ha detto:


> dopo 13 ANNI?.... ma anche SI.:mexican:



:smile:


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :smile:


e quando ce vò ce vò...:up:


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non penso sia un puntare il dito. Puntare il dito sarebbe accusarlo di una cosa.*qui non mi sembra che nessuno accusi, semplicemente si cerca una spiegazione che sia minimamente logica per capire un simile comportamento.
> Poi ognuno nella vita può subire di tutto ma cercare di far passare l'atteggiamento di Bender per una "normale" reazione alla fine di una storia d'amore, anche no grazie.*
> Manca solo che entri in casa e lo riempia di calci nel culo e il reperterio è completo.
> Poi se dobbiamo fare le nuoen e comprensive e voi con i vostri amici vi comportate così bene
> Se Bender fosse un mio amico l'avrei già ribaltato come un calzino.


Ma per favore, è stato accusato addirittura di essere uno schiavo :rotfl:
La spiegazione logica c'è e si chiama Amore. Lui agisce in conseguenza dei suoi sentimenti, non riesce a odiarla, spera che torni come prima, che si "svegli" da questa pazzia, protegge i ricordi dall'odio e dal rancore, tiene cari questi 13 anni. Non c'è niente di illogico.
Soprattutto, il suo comportamento è funzionale alla sua persona: sta meglio! 
Lui non le sta facendo stalking, non urla, non passa le giornate a piangere. La sta aspettando, con serenità.
Hai mai letto "L'amore ai tempi del colera"? 
Io penso che ognuno ama come preferisce e nessuno può giudicare o sentirsi migliore.
Il problema è più di chi non capisce che di Bender  per fortuna! Mi fa piacere che finalmente un utente che se ne sbatta altamente del flame e degli insulti, in buona o cattiva fede.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Ma per favore, è stato accusato addirittura di essere uno schiavo :rotfl:
> *La spiegazione logica c'è e si chiama Amore. Lui agisce in conseguenza dei suoi sentimenti, non riesce a odiarla, spera che torni come prima, che si "svegli" da questa pazzia, protegge i ricordi dall'odio e dal rancore, tiene cari questi 13 anni. Non c'è niente di illogico.
> Soprattutto, il suo comportamento è funzionale alla sua persona: sta meglio!
> Lui non le sta facendo stalking, non urla, non passa le giornate a piangere. La sta aspettando, con serenità.
> ...



ma perchè la leggi come accusa? Sai che non lo capisco
Ci sono persone che vivono i rapporti così. Dove sta il problema? Lo leggi come accusa perchè per te è una cosa negativa, non credo che lo sia per chi lo definisce così
E' una realtà che ate, come a me può risultare incomprensibile, ma  esiste e non è giudicabile
Trovo molto più patologico l'attuale comportamento di Bender piuttosto di uno che vive serenamente una condizione diversa da quella che per la maggioranza può essere la normalità


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma perchè la leggi come accusa? Sai che non lo capisco
> Ci sono persone che vivono i rapporti così. Dove sta il problema? Lo leggi come accusa perchè per te è una cosa negativa, non credo che lo sia per chi lo definisce così
> E' una realtà che ate, come a me può risultare incomprensibile, ma  esiste e non è giudicabile
> Trovo molto più patologico l'attuale comportamento di Bender piuttosto di *uno che vive serenamente una condizione diversa da quella che per la maggioranza può essere la normalità*


La leggo come un'accusa perchè schiavo è un termine esagerato e dispregiativo per definire una persona come Bender, che è solo un giovane uomo innamorato e legato ancora al suo grande amore.
E poi è inappropriato, dato che lui non è sottomesso alla volontà di lei ma semmai passivo.
Ha il coraggio di essere sè stesso e di esprimere i propri sentimenti, fottendosene di quello che pensa la maggioranza.

Lo vedi turbato dal suo comportamento diverso? Io no.

Non devi spiegare a me la non giudicabilità della cosa. Non gli ho dato dello schiavo, o del cuckold, del coglione, o gli ho suggerito come si deve comportare.
E' qui per raccontare la sua storia. A me interessa ascoltare e capire.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> *La leggo come un'accusa perchè schiavo è un termine esagerato e dispregiativo *per definire una persona come Bender, che è solo un giovane uomo innamorato e legato ancora al suo grande amore.
> E poi è inappropriato, dato che lui non è sottomesso alla volontà di lei ma semmai* passivo*.
> Ha il coraggio di essere sè stesso e di esprimere i propri sentimenti, fottendosene di quello che pensa la maggioranza.
> 
> ...


Primo neretto: per te.Per chi lo è non è affatto dispregiativo.
Sul secondo neretto: appunto!!!
Non mi voglio mettere a spiegarti il pensiero di altri utenti, ma documentati un pochino su altri momenti che probabilmente non conosci, come non li conosco io e poi ti renderai conto quante similitudini ci sono
E ripeto non lo leggo in termini dispregiativi.


----------



## scrittore (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per te.Per chi lo è non è affatto dispregiativo.
> Sul secondo neretto: appunto!!!
> Non mi voglio mettere a spiegarti il pensiero di altri utenti, ma documentati un pochino su altri momenti che probabilmente non conosci, come non li conosco io e poi ti renderai conto quante similitudini ci sono
> E ripeto non lo leggo in termini dispregiativi.


a volte usiamo termini forti per evidenziare la capacità di sapersi affidare all'altro senza condizioni...
assolutamente daccordo con quanto dice farfalla...il termine usato in questo caso non è dispregiativo.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

*No Toy*



Principessa ha detto:


> Ma per favore, è stato accusato addirittura di essere uno schiavo :rotfl:
> La spiegazione logica c'è e si chiama Amore. Lui agisce in conseguenza dei suoi sentimenti, non riesce a odiarla, spera che torni come prima, che si "svegli" da questa pazzia, protegge i ricordi dall'odio e dal rancore, tiene cari questi 13 anni. Non c'è niente di illogico.
> Soprattutto, il suo comportamento è funzionale alla sua persona: sta meglio!
> Lui non le sta facendo stalking, non urla, non passa le giornate a piangere. La sta aspettando, con serenità.
> ...


questo non me lo puoi definire Amore.....questa è dipendenza.

che lui non faccia lo stalker non è ragione sufficiente per non chiamare le cose col loro nome

PS: uno schiavo non è un insulto quando definisce la natura di una cosa o di una persona.  io sono dell'idea che Bender sarebbe molto più felice e sereno e consapevole di sè  se si rendesse conto di essere tale


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *questo non me lo puoi definire Amore.....questa è dipendenza*.
> 
> che lui non faccia lo stalker non è ragione sufficiente per non chiamare le cose col loro nome
> 
> PS: uno schiavo non è un insulto quando definisce la natura di una cosa o di una persona.  io sono dell'idea che Bender sarebbe molto più felice e sereno e consapevole di sè  se si rendesse conto di essere tale


L'abbiamo capito tutti che pensi che sia uno schiavo, se lo ripeti più volte sembra proprio che tu voglia insultarlo.
Schiavo di chi, comunque? 

Quante persone qui dentro sono state con una persona per tredici anni, senza mai tradire, seguendo sempre i propri sentimenti? Io lo ammiro, le ammiro le persone come lui, pulite e sincere.
Se c'è qualcosa che si può chiamare Amore, è proprio quello che lui prova per la sua ex.


Non tutti lo capiscono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'abbiamo capito tutti che pensi che sia uno schiavo, se lo ripeti più volte sembra proprio che tu voglia insultarlo.
> Schiavo di chi, comunque?
> 
> *Quante persone qui dentro sono state con una persona per tredici anni, senza mai tradire*, seguendo sempre i propri sentimenti? Io lo ammiro, le ammiro le persone come lui, pulite e sincere.
> ...


io il doppio... e quello non è amore, secondo me. Neanche un atteggiamento da slave, perchè in un rapporto di dominazione è il dominato a dire basta e ancora. Bender secondo me soffre invece di sindrome da abbandono. E piange, mica no... e sta chiuso in casa ad aspettare mentre la vita passa davanti alle sue finestre. Questo deve capire: il tempo che ci è stato dato non è eterno, ed è una bestemmia farlo passare senza viverlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> La leggo come un'accusa perchè schiavo è un termine esagerato e dispregiativo per definire una persona come Bender, che è solo un giovane uomo innamorato e legato ancora al suo grande amore.
> E poi è inappropriato, dato che lui non è sottomesso alla volontà di lei ma semmai passivo.
> Ha il coraggio di essere sè stesso e di esprimere i propri sentimenti, fottendosene di quello che pensa la maggioranza.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti è la sua passività ad essere preoccupante  Non tanto il fatto che sia innamorato (?) non corrisposto, più o meno capita a tutti ... Ma l'immobilismo dettato dallo smarrimento dal non esser amati può durare qualche giorni, poche settimane non mesi


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> L'abbiamo capito tutti che pensi che sia uno schiavo, se lo ripeti più volte sembra proprio che tu voglia insultarlo.
> Schiavo di chi, comunque?
> 
> Quante persone qui dentro sono state con una persona per tredici anni, senza mai tradire, seguendo sempre i propri sentimenti? Io lo ammiro, le ammiro le persone come lui, pulite e sincere.
> ...


Invece per me non so cosa sia ma non è amore


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *io il doppio... e quello non è amore, secondo me. *Neanche un atteggiamento da slave, perchè in un rapporto di dominazione è il dominato a dire basta e ancora. Bender secondo me soffre invece di sindrome da abbandono. E piange, mica no... *e sta chiuso in casa ad aspettare mentre la vita passa davanti alle sue finestre.* Questo deve capire: il tempo che ci è stato dato non è eterno, ed è una bestemmia farlo passare senza viverlo.


Non credo che stia sempre chiuso in casa, tutt'altro.
Semmai non va in cerca di altre. E allora? Nessuno può dire che quello è l'atteggiamento giusto.
Io dico che è da presuntuosi pretendere di avere una definizione assoluta dell'amore.
In un periodo in cui appena si rompe un giocattolo, tutti corrono a comprarsene uno nuovo, io trovo che nessuno possa dare insegnamenti a un uomo come Bender che ancora ci spera.
Oh, *tre mesi *quasi che si sono lasciati contro 13 anni.
Che fretta c'è? Ha trent'anni, mica sessanta.
Le sue emozioni sono autentiche, non sente la necessità di fingere per far piacere agli altri, come tante persone deboli.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti è la sua passività ad essere preoccupante  Non tanto il fatto che sia innamorato (?) non corrisposto, più o meno capita a tutti ... Ma l'immobilismo dettato dallo smarrimento dal non esser amati *può durare qualche giorni, poche settimane non mesi*


Secondo me può durare quanto una persona se la sente, la vita è sua e basta.


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece per me non so cosa sia ma non è amore


Che bello avere la verità in tasca per tutti


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo che stia sempre chiuso in casa, tutt'altro.
> Semmai non va in cerca di altre. E allora? Nessuno può dire che quello è l'atteggiamento giusto.
> Io dico che è da presuntuosi pretendere di avere una definizione assoluta dell'amore.
> In un periodo in cui appena si rompe un giocattolo, tutti corrono a comprarsene uno nuovo, io trovo che nessuno possa dare insegnamenti a un uomo come Bender che ancora ci spera.
> ...


a Principè... non è che uso la sfera di cristallo, IO: leggo quello che scrive LUI.
e fino ad ora ho letto di pianti, notti insonni ed un'uscita per sghetto durante la quale... badaben le coincidenze della vita, è andato in un locale dove c'era pure lei.
Manco ha detto agli amici che si sono lasciati, non LA vuole mettere in difficoltà(oppure verosimilmente fino a che non lo dici, non è reale).
E ha pure scritto che per fortuna ha il cane, così deve uscire.
Non ha un lavoro, non ha un'occupazione.
A 30 anni.
Non ho detto che deve andare in giro a fare lo sventrapapere.
Ma deve uscire dal buco in cui si è intanato... in cui la realtà è quella che lui costruisce, visto che sta raccontando la storia SOLO a noi.
E se la sta raccontando SOLO a noi... un motivo c'è.
t'è capì???
mica coglione, slave o quant'altro.
e non si tratta di debole o forte che sono stronzate.
Ma di una persona che non trova la forza di reagire, ok?
Non la trovava neppure quando lei lo teneva sveglio per chattare con l'altro, ok?
non dico mica spaccare il mondo... ma non è riuscito a dirle BASTA.
e l'unica cosa che riusciva a sperare era che lei non andasse via, a prescindere.
e questo è preoccupante anche dopo 25 anni di matrimonio, ok?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che bello avere la verità in tasca per tutti


É il mio parere esattamente come tu esprimi il tuo, non é la verità.
Quella la conosce Bender.......forse


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me può durare quanto una persona se la sente, la vita è sua e basta.


Ai 40 suonati spero si sia ripreso :smile:


----------



## Simy (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Principè... non è che uso la sfera di cristallo, IO: leggo quello che scrive LUI.
> e fino ad ora ho letto di pianti, notti insonni ed un'uscita per sghetto durante la quale... badaben le coincidenze della vita, è andato in un locale dove c'era pure lei.
> Manco ha detto agli amici che si sono lasciati, non LA vuole mettere in difficoltà(oppure verosimilmente fino a che non lo dici, non è reale).
> E ha pure scritto che per fortuna ha il cane, così deve uscire.
> ...


:umile:


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo che stia sempre chiuso in casa, tutt'altro.
> Semmai non va in cerca di altre. E allora? Nessuno può dire che quello è l'atteggiamento giusto.
> Io dico che è da presuntuosi pretendere di avere una definizione assoluta dell'amore.
> In un periodo in cui appena si rompe un giocattolo, tutti corrono a comprarsene uno nuovo, io trovo che nessuno possa dare insegnamenti a un uomo come Bender che ancora ci spera.
> ...


se pensi che non stia sempre chiuso in casa,allora non hai seguito il 3d.  e no,non penso di avere in tasca una definizione assoluta di amore.
Ma una definizione chiara di dipendenza emotiva sì.  e Bender è dipendente da una che se ne è andata,bontà sua,da 2 mesi,ma che però si ricorda di portagli la tortina di compleanno.....e a 30 anni lui si comporta proprio come se ne avesse 99 e dovesse solo aspettare la fine.

è questo non è accettabile



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io il doppio... e quello non è amore, secondo me. Neanche un atteggiamento da slave, perchè in un rapporto di dominazione è il dominato a dire basta e ancora. Bender secondo me soffre invece di sindrome da abbandono. E piange, mica no... e sta chiuso in casa ad aspettare mentre la vita passa davanti alle sue finestre. Questo deve capire: il tempo che ci è stato dato non è eterno, ed è una bestemmia farlo passare senza viverlo.


sindrome da abbandono,di sicuro.    che non sia uno slave in senso sadomasochistico,vero

Che sia uno che si fa sottomettere non solo dalla ex,altrettanto....ricordi il caso dell'andare a bere al fiume?


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a Principè... non è che uso la sfera di cristallo, IO: leggo quello che scrive LUI.
> e fino ad ora ho letto di pianti, notti insonni ed un'uscita per sghetto durante la quale... badaben le coincidenze della vita, è andato in un locale dove c'era pure lei.
> Manco ha detto agli amici che si sono lasciati, non LA vuole mettere in difficoltà(oppure verosimilmente fino a che non lo dici, non è reale).
> E ha pure scritto che per fortuna ha il cane, così deve uscire.
> ...


Come ho detto prima, ognuno ha i suoi tempi e non è scrivendogli insulti, prendendolo in giro o dandogli consigli non richiesti che Bender supererà la rottura.

Probabilmente io lo capisco perchè ho sofferto anche io, sono stata chiusa in casa per giorni (una volta per quindici), sono stata depressa, ho combattuto con le unghie e con i denti per il mio primo amore e alla fine sono sempre risalita. DA SOLA. Non mi ha aiutato la mia migliore amica, o mia madre, o altri amici e manco me ne fregava un cazzo.

Questo mi ha insegnato che nessuno deve imporre qualcosa agli altri. E' del tutto inutile, oltre che poco rispettoso.
Io non lo faccio mai, nemmeno con le amiche più care, nemmeno con R., quella che è stata 10 anni con uno stronzo sposato che la trattava come una deficiente.

Voglio bene e sto vicino a una persona. Stop.

La sua scelta è stare in pace, pensare, stare da solo... bene.

A dare consigli vi sentite meglio voi, con la vostra coscienza


----------



## Principessa (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *se pensi che non stia sempre chiuso in casa,allora non hai seguito il 3d. * e no,non penso di avere in tasca una definizione assoluta di amore.
> Ma una definizione chiara di dipendenza emotiva sì.  e Bender è dipendente da una che se ne è andata,bontà sua,da 2 mesi,ma che però si ricorda di portagli la tortina di compleanno.....e a 30 anni lui si comporta proprio come se ne avesse 99 e dovesse solo aspettare la fine.
> 
> è questo non è accettabile
> ...


Ma secondo te Bender scrive qui tutto quello che fa? A gente che gli dà del coglione, dello schiavo e lo deride? 
Anzi, pure troppo ha scritto qui!

Quando si ama davvero una persona, un po' necessariamente si è dipendenti da essa. Dopo tanto tempo con qualcuno, ci si scorda cosa significa non essere più una coppia e pensare al singolare.
Comunque lui ha accettato a malincuore la separazione, quindi sicuramente non è una dipendenza morbosa, come verso una droga.

Io lo trovo normale il suo atteggiamento, anche molto romantico, per questo trovo parecchio azzardato dire che non ama.

Il dolore non lo cancelli con un colpo di spugna.


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma secondo te Bender scrive qui tutto quello che fa? A gente che gli dà del coglione, dello schiavo e lo deride?
> Anzi, pure troppo ha scritto qui!
> 
> Quando si ama davvero una persona, un po' necessariamente si è dipendenti da essa. Dopo tanto tempo con qualcuno, ci si scorda cosa significa non essere più una coppia e pensare al singolare.
> ...


essere dipendenti un pò non è essere dipendenti totalmente.  e non direi affatto che abbia accettato la separazione, altrimenti lo avrebbe detto a giro ai suoi amici

e no,non direi affatto che lo stiamo insultando.    stiamo cercando di fargli aprire gli occhi e la mente,perchè vediamo un uomo di 30 anni che si sta lasciando seppellire senza reagire.

e no,non è normale il suo atteggiamento.    e non deve nemmeno passare l'idea che sia normale il suo atteggiamento.     Uno che si comporta come Bender non è normale,mi dispiace


----------



## free (2 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> essere dipendenti un pò non è essere dipendenti totalmente.  e non direi affatto che abbia accettato la separazione, altrimenti lo avrebbe detto a giro ai suoi amici
> 
> e no,non direi affatto che lo stiamo insultando.    stiamo cercando di fargli aprire gli occhi e la mente,perchè vediamo un uomo di 30 anni che si sta lasciando seppellire senza reagire.
> 
> e no,non è normale il suo atteggiamento.    e non deve nemmeno passare l'idea che sia normale il suo atteggiamento.     Uno che si comporta come Bender non è normale,mi dispiace


ma forse ha solo bisogno di tempo, sono passati circa 4 mesi, per qualcuno possono essere pochi
e poi mi sembra che si stia rassegnando, almeno resiste alla tentazione di chiamarla o chissà che altro, e si è dato anche una scadenza...inoltre il fatto di non essere occupato in attività lavorative gli rema contro, indubbiamente 

anzi, gli consiglio di approfittare del natale e cercare lavoro un temporaneo per le feste


----------



## perplesso (2 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma forse ha solo bisogno di tempo, sono passati circa 4 mesi, per qualcuno possono essere pochi
> e poi mi sembra che si stia rassegnando, almeno resiste alla tentazione di chiamarla o chissà che altro, e si è dato anche una scadenza...inoltre il fatto di non essere occupato in attività lavorative gli rema contro, indubbiamente
> 
> anzi, gli consiglio di approfittare del natale e cercare lavoro un temporaneo per le feste


gli è proprio la sua inazione a cercare un lavoro che conferma il suo affondare.

4 mesi possono essere anche pochi,certo.    ma comprensibili,in un processo di reazione.  cosa che in Bender manca,del tutto

aspetta che avvenga il "miracolo"   deve invece capire che se mai il destino prevede che lui e la sua ex si ritrovino, così sarà.    ma adesso deve lavorare su se stesso perchè quando ciò dovesse mai avvenire lei trovi uno che sta in piedi da solo.   e non un'ameba che brama brandelli di umanità.


----------



## free (3 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è proprio la sua inazione a cercare un lavoro che conferma il suo affondare.
> 
> 4 mesi possono essere anche pochi,certo.    ma comprensibili,in un processo di reazione.  cosa che in Bender manca,del tutto
> 
> aspetta che avvenga il "miracolo"   deve invece capire che se mai il destino prevede che lui e la sua ex si ritrovino, così sarà.    ma adesso deve lavorare su se stesso perchè quando ciò dovesse mai avvenire lei trovi uno che sta in piedi da solo.   e non un'ameba che brama brandelli di umanità.



allora, la mancanza di lavoro è una sfiga che aveva già prima, ora probabilmente, non essendo Bender la persona più attiva del pianeta, non riesce a metterci anima e corpo nella ricerca di nuove opportunità, come dovrebbe fare

però personalmente trovo apprezzabile che consideri fb e tutte le minchiate a cascata, delle, appunto, minchiate
intendo dire che forse un giorno non lontano queste piccinerie che lei mette in atto la renderanno finalmente piccina ai suoi occhi, ed è quello di cui ha bisogno, per staccarsi definitivamente


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, la mancanza di lavoro è una sfiga che aveva già prima, ora probabilmente, non essendo Bender la persona più attiva del pianeta, non riesce a metterci anima e corpo nella ricerca di nuove opportunità, come dovrebbe fare
> 
> però personalmente trovo apprezzabile che consideri fb e tutte le minchiate a cascata, delle, appunto, minchiate
> intendo dire che forse un giorno non lontano queste piccinerie che lei mette in atto la renderanno finalmente piccina ai suoi occhi, ed è quello di cui ha bisogno, per staccarsi definitivamente


lo spero ma ne dubito


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Grazie*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Derattizzato?!?!  Oscu' ti sono vicina in questo tragico momento :rotfl:


Grazie,non è così tragico,una volta al mese....sono abituato.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Bender*

Per me avete ragione tutti,ha ragione perplesso a definire sto coglionazzo uno schiavo,ha ragione principessa quando parla di amore,magari molto malato,ma sempre amore,ma sopratutto ha ragione oscuro quando scrive che bender GLI HA DILEGGIATO I COGLIONI PESANTEMENTE!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,non è così tragico,una volta al mese....sono abituato.:rotfl:


Buongiorno.. Pensavo peggio


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Sai*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno.. Pensavo peggio


Mi fa piacere hai a cuore i miei problemi,per una timida come te.....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere hai a cuore i miei problemi,per una timida come te.....:rotfl:


Non mi far arrossire


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non mi far arrossire


Io so che tu sai che io so...!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io so che tu sai che io so...!


Certo.... Però devo far mente locale anche perché m'è arrivata una tranvata in capo  so un pò stordita :rotfl: cucciolina ha focalizzato il problema o no?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo.... Però devo far mente locale anche perché m'è arrivata una tranvata in capo  so un pò stordita :rotfl: cucciolina ha focalizzato il problema o no?


Parlami della tua tranvata....!Cucciolina e la pecorina mancata....forse...!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parlami della tua tranvata....!Cucciolina e la pecorina mancata....forse...!


C'è poco da dire... 
Io ho sentito solo la botta altro non so :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire...
> Io ho sentito solo la botta altro non so :carneval:


what happens, Littlefire?


----------



## oscuro (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è poco da dire...
> Io ho sentito solo la botta altro non so :carneval:


Ma dove?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> what happens, Littlefire?


Hey littlecrumb boh i don't understand


----------



## Principessa (3 Dicembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> É il mio parere esattamente come tu esprimi il tuo, non é la verità.
> *Quella la conosce Bender*.......forse


Appunto... 
Lo saprà lui se ha amato e se ama ancora questa donna. Siccome lo dice, io non ho motivo per non credergli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Lo saprà lui se ha amato e se ama ancora *questa donna*. Siccome lo dice, io non ho motivo per non credergli.


moderiamo i toni...


----------



## Simy (4 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> moderiamo i toni...



in effetti "cosa" suonerebbe meglio


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciao*

Bender buon giorno come vanno le pippe?è un pò che non mi assassini i coglioni...aspetto novità!Ciao coglionazzo!


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2013)

Madonna mia santa, gli  fischieranno le orecchie a sto poveretto, lascialo vivere Oscuro.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Madonna mia santa, gli  fischieranno le orecchie a sto poveretto, lascialo vivere Oscuro.


Sai no i cani che si attaccano alla giacca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma è una tecnica pure questa no?
A furia di dire ad uno coglione
questo si convince di esserlo

E poi Oscuro dice?

Visto che avevo ragione io?
E io le misuro subito le persone....

Sapessi quante robe ho ammesso io nella vita pur di levarmi dai coglioni certe persone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai no i cani che si attaccano alla giacca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma è una tecnica pure questa no?
> A furia di dire ad uno coglione
> questo si convince di esserlo
> ...


A te non c'è bisogno di scriverlo,sfoggi il tuo essere coglione con enfasi e ardore in ogni tua manifestazione,a te poi ci ho messo una battito d'ali a capire lo squallido personaggio che sei,non sono stato il primo,ma insomma con te ci vuole poco....,non posso farmene motivo di vanto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (6 Dicembre 2013)

*è partita per il concerto*

oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi sicuramente lui non ci sarà, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
tornerà domenica notte


----------



## Leda (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
> abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi sicuramente lui non ci sarà, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
> Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
> comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
> tornerà domenica notte



Chissenefrega, Bender.
Sei forse il biografo della tua ex?
Parlaci di te, che se la tua ex volesse tenere un blog ci penserebbe da sola.


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
> abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi* sicuramente lui non ci sarà*, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
> Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
> comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
> tornerà domenica notte



Meno male che almeno il cane ti fa le feste.  Lui non ci sarà sarebbe il musicista?  Ma almeno la tua ex lo conosce o sogna e si illude?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
> abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi sicuramente lui non ci sarà, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
> Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
> comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
> tornerà domenica notte


Prevedo che dopo il concerto ci sarà un threesome fra le due tatuate e quel maledetto bastardo a cui va tutta la mia malevola invidia:tigufo::blee:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
> abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi sicuramente lui non ci sarà, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
> Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
> comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
> tornerà domenica notte


sciamannate loro che vanno appresso a lui, tu che vai appresso a una di loro e pure io che vengo appresso a te.


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

ma questo tizio deve suonare a un concerto però non ci va?

che suonava, il triangolo?


----------



## Bender (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma questo tizio deve suonare a un concerto però non ci va?
> 
> che suonava, il triangolo?


no suona come hobby tra  le altre mille cose, il concerto è di un gruppo abbastanza famoso che sta facendo strada inglese, il concerto era il pretesto per vederlo, visto che quasi nessuna è mai riuscita ad incontrarlo, comunque è rimasto in forse, se ci sarà o no


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> oggi è partita e mi ha lasciato il cane, che mi ha fatto subito le feste.
> abbiamo parlato un po', mi ha detto che quasi sicuramente lui non ci sarà, ha detto che ha avuto dei problemi in famiglia, pensare che c'è una ragazza che veniva dalla Sicilia apposta.
> Mi ha raccontato che hanno litigato perché lei ha incontrato quella ragazza che si era fatta il tatuaggio , ha anche litigato con l'altra ragazza, ha detto che è da incoerenti perché entrambe sono innamorate della stessa persona, così l'altra ragazza per un po' non l'ha più contattata e le ha anche chiesto scusa, la mia ex mi ha detto che si era trovata bene con lei, avevano parlato tutta la note di un po' di tutto, l'aveva cercata senza secondi fini perché erano vicine e avrebbero potuto fare il viaggio per il concerto insieme, vi sembra normale che una persona che non si è fatta mai vedere abbia tutta questa influenza? l'altra ragazza non lo ha visto mai in 3 anni.
> comunque faranno il viaggio assieme e hanno diviso anche l'albergo.
> tornerà domenica notte


Io sarò scema anzi sicuramente lo sono ma porcaccia la miseriaccia secondo te è normale una che sta dietro ad un tizio che non ha mai visto in modo così esasperante?!?!?!  minimo minimo sto tizio è una bufala o la tua ex racconta bufale su bufale o tu le stai a raccontare qui ...  Comunque Bender sono lieta che stai con il cane che secondo me è molto meglio della tua ex ...ciao caro


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sciamannate loro che vanno appresso a lui, tu che vai appresso a una di loro e pure io che vengo appresso a te.


Ed io che leggo sta sciamannata di Sbri ... E rido come na matta :mrgreen: sta diventando una catena di S.Antonio ... :singleeye:


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no suona come hobby tra  le altre mille cose, il concerto è di un gruppo abbastanza famoso che sta facendo strada inglese, il concerto era il pretesto per vederlo, visto che quasi nessuna è mai riuscita ad incontrarlo, comunque è rimasto in forse, se ci sarà o no



caro Bender, ricordati che la scadenza si avvicina, non fare un passo avanti e 2 indietro!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Prevedo che dopo il concerto ci sarà un threesome fra le due tatuate e quel maledetto bastardo a cui va tutta la mia malevola invidia:tigufo::blee:


No perché l'omino Michelin nun ce sta, si è dato alla macchia secondo me vorrebbe fare coming out ma mo' s'è costruito sta fama ...poveraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> no suona come hobby tra  le altre mille cose, il concerto è di un gruppo abbastanza famoso che sta facendo strada inglese, il concerto era il pretesto per vederlo, visto che quasi nessuna è mai riuscita ad incontrarlo, comunque è rimasto in forse, se ci sarà o no


Ah suona come hobby, sarà mica che ha pure hobby di raccontare stronzate per darsi importanza perché manco lo conoscono quelli della band ?!?!? Mah altro che San Tommaso


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> caro Bender, ricordati che la scadenza si avvicina, non fare un passo avanti e 2 indietro!


Scadenza ?!


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scadenza ?!



mi pare avesse detto che tra poco, forse per l'anno nuovo, smette di aspettarla


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi pare avesse detto che tra poco, forse per l'anno nuovo, smette di aspettarla


La vedo dura :singleeye:


----------



## andrea53 (6 Dicembre 2013)

*hahahaha!*



free ha detto:


> ma questo tizio deve suonare a un concerto però non ci va?
> 
> che suonava, il triangolo?


Fantastico!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (6 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Fantastico!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



plin!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma questo tizio deve suonare a un concerto però non ci va?
> 
> che suonava, il triangolo?


ma questo manco esiste. E' come l'araba fenice. E' pieno su FB di profili falsi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te non c'è bisogno di scriverlo,sfoggi il tuo essere coglione con enfasi e ardore in ogni tua manifestazione,a te poi ci ho messo una battito d'ali a capire lo squallido personaggio che sei,non sono stato il primo,ma insomma con te ci vuole poco....,non posso farmene motivo di vanto!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eppure nonostante tutto il tuo darti da fare per demolire il conte
Non capisci 

Che nessuno qui dentro è disposto a vedermi con i tuoi occhi

Ma si accontenta giustamente di vederlo con i propri...

E non riesci mai a capire quando fai il mio gioco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi pare avesse detto che tra poco, forse per l'anno nuovo, smette di aspettarla


Tu ci credi? 
Se io avessi rispettato tutti i buoni propositi che ho fatto nel mese di dicembre degli ultimi 10 anni, sarei la star del prossimo conclave, altro che qui a scrivere minchiate.


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ed io che leggo sta sciamannata di Sbri ... E rido come na matta :mrgreen: sta diventando una catena di S.Antonio ... :singleeye:


Non ti sarai tattuata anche tu bender come sbri!   :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Non ti sarai tattuata anche tu bender come sbri!   :rotfl:


Se tatuata bender ?? :mrgreen::mrgreen: Ndove :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (7 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma questo manco esiste. E' come l'araba fenice. E' pieno su FB di profili falsi.


opzione 1: la ex di Bender lo tira scemo perchè è scema in primis lei e sì è inventata una storia inverosimile per avere la scusa per piantarlo (Bender)

opzione 2: occorre riaprire i manicomi chè qui abbiamo delle persone che hanno bisogno di 6-7 camicie di forza a testa

insomma qui è tutta una cojonella


----------



## oscuro (12 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> opzione 1: la ex di Bender lo tira scemo perchè è scema in primis lei e sì è inventata una storia inverosimile per avere la scusa per piantarlo (Bender)
> 
> opzione 2: occorre riaprire i manicomi chè qui abbiamo delle persone che hanno bisogno di 6-7 camicie di forza a testa
> 
> insomma qui è tutta una cojonella


Come sta il mio secondo coglionazzo preferito?Tutto bene?figure di merda nuove?


----------



## Bender (16 Dicembre 2013)

*dopo il concerto*

è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.
non so cosa mi inventerò durante le feste per giustificare il fatto che non ci sia, sarà dura far finta di niente


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
> abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
> da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
> comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.
> non so cosa mi inventerò durante le feste per* giustificare *il fatto che non ci sia, sarà dura far finta di niente


A chi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
> abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
> da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
> comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.
> non so cosa mi inventerò durante le feste per giustificare il fatto che non ci sia, sarà dura far finta di niente



Bender, però guarda una cosa: sono mesi ormai che ti ha lasciato e tu sei ancora vivo.
Ok, non sgambetti saltellando allegramente, ancora nascondi il fatto che non state assieme, ancora ti chiudi in casa, ma sopravvivi e vai avanti... ti stai abituando alla cosa, e un pò alla volta andrà meglio..
Qualche mese fa non sapevi come avresti fatto, e ora lo stai vivendo.

Andrà meglio. Davvero.

PS io cmq ho sempre odiato le feste, natale soprattutto, è il periodo più deprimente dell'anno inutile far finta


----------



## Bender (16 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bender, però guarda una cosa: sono mesi ormai che ti ha lasciato e tu sei ancora vivo.
> Ok, non sgambetti saltellando allegramente, ancora nascondi il fatto che non state assieme, ancora ti chiudi in casa, ma sopravvivi e vai avanti... ti stai abituando alla cosa, e un pò alla volta andrà meglio..
> Qualche mese fa non sapevi come avresti fatto, e ora lo stai vivendo.
> 
> ...


scusa se te lo dico ma mette molta tristezza questo odio dilagante per il natale, ultimamente lo sento dire troppo spesso in giro,il mio problema è solamente il fatto che ci si vede per scambiarsi gli auguri e qualche regalo e li sarò solo e non voglio affrontare l'argomento ( ne parlerò quando sarà completamente passato tutto sè passerà?) per la cena con i miei ho risolto dicendo che và da sua mamma per starle vicino ed è pure vero quindi


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
> abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
> da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
> comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.
> non so cosa mi inventerò durante le feste *per giustificare il fatto che non ci sia,* sarà dura far finta di niente


Spiegati meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma mette molta tristezza questo odio dilagante per il natale, ultimamente lo sento dire troppo spesso in giro,il mio problema è solamente il fatto che ci si vede per scambiarsi gli auguri e qualche regalo e li sarò solo e non voglio affrontare l'argomento ( ne parlerò quando sarà completamente passato tutto sè passerà?) per la cena con i miei ho risolto dicendo che và da sua mamma per starle vicino ed è pure vero quindi


I vostri familiari non sanno con che la vostra relazione si è conclusa ?:singleeye:


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma mette molta tristezza questo odio dilagante per il natale, ultimamente lo sento dire troppo spesso in giro,il mio problema è solamente il fatto che ci si vede per scambiarsi gli auguri e qualche regalo e li sarò solo e non voglio affrontare l'argomento ( ne parlerò quando sarà completamente passato tutto sè passerà?) per la cena con i miei ho risolto dicendo che và da sua mamma per starle vicino ed è pure vero quindi



Detesto che ci si aspetti che io sia più felice allegra ilare gioiosa rossa e verde del solito perchè è il 25.
Ho i miei motivi.

peró dai è bello che invece a te piaccia. Solo che appunto, visto che non riesci tanto ad essere particolarmnete ilare etc neppure tu questo Natale, il periodo è difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma mette molta tristezza questo odio dilagante per il natale, ultimamente lo sento dire troppo spesso in giro,il mio problema è solamente il fatto che ci si vede per scambiarsi gli auguri e qualche regalo e li sarò solo e non voglio affrontare l'argomento ( ne parlerò quando sarà completamente passato tutto sè passerà?) per la cena con i miei ho risolto dicendo che và da sua mamma per starle vicino ed è pure vero quindi


Invece, secondo me, potresti approfittare delle feste per dire a tutti "Ci siamo lasciati". E' proprio un periodo in cui nessuno ha voglia di chiedere i perché e i percome (tu tieniti pronto un "siamo cresciuti diversamente" e un "ci conoscevamo come fratello e sorella" e qualsiasi altra cosa che chiuda il discorso facendo intuire una cosa esaurita da sé) e tu ti toglierai quest'idea assurda di sentirti "lo sfigato che è stato mollato" e ti sentirai sollevato e libero.
Se avete altre frasi di repertorio, suggeritegliele!:up:


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece, secondo me, potresti approfittare delle feste per dire a tutti "Ci siamo lasciati". E' proprio un periodo in cui nessuno ha voglia di chiedere i perché e i percome (tu tieniti pronto un "siamo cresciuti diversamente" e un "ci conoscevamo come fratello e sorella" e qualsiasi altra cosa che chiuda il discorso facendo intuire una cosa esaurita da sé) e tu ti toglierai quest'idea assurda di sentirti "lo sfigato che è stato mollato" e ti sentirai sollevato e libero.
> Se avete altre frasi di repertorio, suggeritegliele!:up:


"ultimamente ha seguito un corso intensivo per ridursi il QI al livello di quello di una scolopendra.

ha passato l'esame a pieni voti e non potevo più trattenerla tra gli umani"


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> "ultimamente ha seguito un corso intensivo per ridursi il QI al livello di quello di una scolopendra.
> 
> ha passato l'esame a pieni voti e non potevo più trattenerla tra gli umani"


Se Bender ci ridesse su sarebbe carina.
Speravo in suggerimenti pratici per chiuder la bocca a tutti.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

non esiste risposta che possa chiudere la bocca a tutti finchè Bender continuerà ad illudersi che la parola fine non è già stata scolpita nel marmo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non esiste risposta che possa chiudere la bocca a tutti finchè Bender continuerà ad illudersi che la parola fine non è già stata scolpita nel marmo


Per me vedere che gli altri accetterebbero la fine della storia con naturalezza gli sarebbe di immenso aiuto.


----------



## morfeo78 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece, secondo me, potresti approfittare delle feste per dire a tutti "Ci siamo lasciati". E' proprio un periodo in cui nessuno ha voglia di chiedere i perché e i percome (tu tieniti pronto un "siamo cresciuti diversamente" e un "ci conoscevamo come fratello e sorella" e qualsiasi altra cosa che chiuda il discorso facendo intuire una cosa esaurita da sé) e tu ti toglierai quest'idea assurda di sentirti "lo sfigato che è stato mollato" e ti sentirai sollevato e libero.
> Se avete altre frasi di repertorio, suggeritegliele!:up:


Sicuramente gli sarebbe di grande aiuto uscire allo scoperto con una frase pronta per zittire tutti. 
Bender guarda che non devi rendere conto a nessuno del perché e percome, né giustificarti tantomeno giustificarla. 
Cominciare a dirlo agli amici più stretti, per poi allargare il cerchio non ci crederai ma aiuta! 
Puoi tagliare corto e chiudere la discussione, oppure sfogarti come fai qui. Possono rispondere con una cazzata o con un abbraccio. Se hai superato gli insulti di oscuro cosa ti possono dire di peggio???  :mrgreen: 
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi trovi qualche persona fidata che ti ascolta e ti offre qualche consiglio.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2013)

Questa fase di negazione si sta prolungando più del dovuto... Mi fa sinceramente un po' paura... Mi ricorsa una scena da criminal mind in cui un ragazzo non sapendo come fare perché il padre era morto,non riesce a dirlo e a casa lo congela per poter continuare la sua vita come se lui fosse vivo... Ora non siamo a questi livelli, spero... Ma cioè sono mesi e lui che fa?cioe voglio dire...o è una persona sola... O ha dei cretini attorno...o cmq si accorgono... Almeno che lui non attua delle strategie per non far pensare che si sono lasciati...e mi spaventa molto la cosa..


----------



## sienne (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Questa fase di negazione si sta prolungando più del dovuto... Mi fa sinceramente un po' paura... Mi ricorsa una scena da criminal mind in cui un ragazzo non sapendo come fare perché il padre era morto,non riesce a dirlo e a casa lo congela per poter continuare la sua vita come se lui fosse vivo... Ora non siamo a questi livelli, spero... Ma cioè sono mesi e lui che fa?cioe voglio dire...o è una persona sola... O ha dei cretini attorno...o cmq si accorgono... Almeno che lui non attua delle strategie per non far pensare che si sono lasciati...e mi spaventa molto la cosa..



Ciao 

quoto ... 
anche se ho dovuto andare su google a vedere cosa è "criminal mind" ... 

è quello che mi chiedo pure io ... che vita sociale conduce? 
in che rapporto sta con loro? ... come è possibile, che non si sappia già?

Ciao Bender,
cosa dire? poco ... non dovresti però metterti a giustificare o cose così. 
puoi dire, che state in una fase di riflessione ed il perché, sono affari interni ... PUNTO. 
Se dopo tutti questi mesi, nessuno sà ... allora, sei anche circondato da persone
che non ti stanno veramente vicino ... anche se ti vogliono bene. 
E che dovresti dire allora? ... Non più di tanto, e cambiare argomento ... 
perché ... state riflettendo ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ho sempre odiato le feste, natale soprattutto, è il periodo più deprimente dell'anno inutile far finta


Ah.. la magia del Natale..


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2013)

*Bender*



Bender ha detto:


> è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
> abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
> da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
> comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.
> non so cosa mi inventerò durante le feste per giustificare il fatto che non ci sia, sarà dura far finta di niente


Ma che cazzo ti deve inventare?non ti ama più sogna un altro cazzo,ma siete una famiglia di psicolabili?ma siete di vicenza pure voi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> è tornata dal concerto e non c'era.
> abbiamo parlato un po' , mi ha detto che ha deciso di tagliarlo, perché si è stancata di essere presa in giro.
> da una settimana sta scrivendo una lettera per dirgli cosa pensa.
> *comunque nei miei confronti non è cambiato niente, dice che non sente più niente.*


Ok, se non prova nulla, levatela dalle balle. Perchè continua a starti addosso? Questi tira e molla da zerbino si fanno a 18 anni, non a 30. Io ti consiglio di provocarla: o riprendete a trombare in attesa che tu incontri un nuovo amore o non ha alcun senso proseguire alcun rapporto confidenziale/amicale.


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ok, se non prova nulla, levatela dalle balle. Perchè continua a starti addosso? Questi tira e molla da zerbino si fanno a 18 anni, non a 30. Io ti consiglio di provocarla: o riprendete a trombare in attesa che tu incontri un nuovo amore o non ha alcun senso proseguire alcun rapporto confidenziale/amicale.


:up:


----------



## free (17 Dicembre 2013)

Bender ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma mette molta tristezza questo odio dilagante per il natale, ultimamente lo sento dire troppo spesso in giro,il mio problema è solamente il fatto che ci si vede per scambiarsi gli auguri e qualche regalo e li sarò solo e non voglio affrontare l'argomento ( ne parlerò quando sarà completamente passato tutto sè passerà?) per la cena con i miei ho risolto dicendo che và da sua mamma per starle vicino ed è pure vero quindi



ma la scadenza che ti eri dato la tieni ancora presente?


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Questa fase di negazione si sta prolungando più del dovuto... Mi fa sinceramente un po' paura... Mi ricorsa una scena da criminal mind in cui un ragazzo non sapendo come fare perché il padre era morto,non riesce a dirlo e a casa lo congela per poter continuare la sua vita come se lui fosse vivo... Ora non siamo a questi livelli, spero... Ma cioè sono mesi e lui che fa?cioe voglio dire...o è una persona sola... O ha dei cretini attorno...o cmq si accorgono... Almeno che lui non attua delle strategie per non far pensare che si sono lasciati...e mi spaventa molto la cosa..





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ti deve inventare?non ti ama più sogna un altro cazzo,ma siete una famiglia di psicolabili?ma siete di vicenza pure voi?


è un "uomo" chiaramente abbandonato a se stesso (voglio dire  sto 3d data da agosto,siamo quasi nel 2014,possibile che la sua famiglia non si sia neppure accorta che lei se ne è andata da mesi?),che fa una fatica enorme ad accettare la realtà.   sia per quel che riguarda ciò che è lui sia per quel riguarda il mondo che lo circonda

lo vedo male,ma male male male


----------



## Principessa (21 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un "uomo" chiaramente abbandonato a se stesso (voglio dire  sto 3d data da agosto,siamo quasi nel 2014,possibile che la sua famiglia non si sia neppure accorta che lei se ne è andata da mesi?),che fa una fatica enorme ad accettare la realtà.   sia per quel che riguarda ciò che è lui sia per quel riguarda il mondo che lo circonda
> 
> lo vedo male,ma male male male


Uomo tra virgolette mi sembra un pochino troppo.
Cazzo ma non avete mai sofferto per amore? 

Parlo in generale, a tutti quelli che usano toni duri con Bender.
Ci lamentiamo tanto delle persone insensibili, che mettono il proprio orgoglio sopra ogni cosa, e quando troviamo una persona che fa fatica ad andare avanti dopo un rapporto di 13 anni - sono cresciuti insieme! - c'è tanta meraviglia?

Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, che purtroppo o per fortuna non si possono forzare.


----------



## danielacala (21 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> però poi io vorrei vedere quale genitore che si ritrova un figlio che ha perso il lavoro e che è stato abbandonato dalla fidanzata, lo sbatte pure fuori di casa...
> se la famiglia non fa, potendo, da sostegno in caso di difficoltà temporanee, che famiglia è?


Scusa tesoro. .ma tu pensi a una bella famiglia quella che ti SOSTIENE quando
sei diventato UN ADULTO?
Non sei MALATO!
Fidanzata ne trovi un altra. ..lavoro lo hai perso? Perché?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Uomo tra virgolette mi sembra un pochino troppo.
> Cazzo ma non avete mai sofferto per amore?
> 
> Parlo in generale, a tutti quelli che usano toni duri con Bender.
> ...


Chi ha veramente sofferto
si astiene da irridere le disgrazie altrui.

Ricorda che sono molte le persone che ritengono
di sistemare tutto con la violenza...


----------



## feather (22 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Detesto che ci si aspetti che io sia più felice allegra ilare gioiosa rossa e verde del solito perchè è il 25.


----------



## free (22 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusa tesoro. .ma tu pensi a una bella famiglia quella che ti SOSTIENE quando
> sei diventato UN ADULTO?
> Non sei MALATO!
> Fidanzata ne trovi un altra. ..lavoro lo hai perso? Perché?


sì, certo, adulto o non adulto, la famiglia, se può, sostiene i propri membri nel momento del bisogno, e se invece va tutto bene non c'è proprio nulla da sostenere, ti pare?

non capisco che avrebbero dovuto fare questi genitori: un figlio, al quale immagino sia stato assegnato in precedenza un appartamento di loro proprietà, perde il lavoro e quindi automaticamente lo buttano fuori?


----------



## JON (22 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha veramente sofferto
> si astiene da irridere le disgrazie altrui.
> 
> Ricorda che sono molte le persone che ritengono
> di sistemare tutto con la violenza...


Umiltà.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, certo, adulto o non adulto, la famiglia, se può, sostiene i propri membri nel momento del bisogno, e se invece va tutto bene non c'è proprio nulla da sostenere, ti pare?
> 
> non capisco che avrebbero dovuto fare questi genitori: un figlio, al quale immagino sia stato assegnato in precedenza un appartamento di loro proprietà, perde il lavoro e quindi automaticamente lo buttano fuori?


Quoto
Aggiungo che quando un utente si lascia dire di tutto si infierisce, anche con le migliori intenzioni.
Decidere anche cosa dovrebbe fare la sua famiglia è forse un po' troppo e pure inutile. visto che è lui che scrive e non i suoi genitori.
Ma Bender che fine ha fatto?


----------



## oscuro (23 Dicembre 2013)

*La*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ha veramente sofferto
> si astiene da irridere le disgrazie altrui.
> 
> Ricorda che sono molte le persone che ritengono
> di sistemare tutto con la violenza...


Ci sono varie forme di violenza,è violenza ricattare le persone,è violenza sputtanare la loro vita sessuale,è violenza soggiogarle,è violenza mentire,è violenza tradire la loro fiducia,la violenza ha tante sfumature,tu sei più violento di un daniele che passa per violento.


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, certo, adulto o non adulto, la famiglia, se può, sostiene i propri membri nel momento del bisogno, e se invece va tutto bene non c'è proprio nulla da sostenere, ti pare?
> 
> non capisco che avrebbero dovuto fare questi genitori: un figlio, al quale immagino sia stato assegnato in precedenza un appartamento di loro proprietà, perde il lavoro e quindi automaticamente lo buttano fuori?


magari accorgersi che la ex di Bender se ne è andata da mesi e chiedere come mai?

giusto per indurre Bender a riconnettersi con la realtà ed ammettere che è finita?

perchè questo qui sta pensando di raccontare una bugia per giustificare l'assenza della ex alle prossime feste natalizie, mica di rendersi conto che il mondo nel frattempo seguita a fare la sua strada


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari accorgersi che la ex di Bender se ne è andata da mesi e chiedere come mai?
> 
> giusto per indurre Bender a riconnettersi con la realtà ed ammettere che è finita?
> 
> perchè questo qui sta pensando di raccontare una bugia per giustificare l'assenza della ex alle prossime feste natalizie, mica di rendersi conto che il mondo nel frattempo seguita a fare la sua strada


il fatto che Bender non viva con i genitori può spiegare come mai questi ultimi non se ne siano ancora avveduti

poi come ho già detto più volte, a me sembra che Bender abbia bisogno di tempo, probabilmente più tempo della media nazionale, dato che sembra essere una persona che non brilla certo per iniziativa ed intraprendenza


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> il fatto che Bender non viva con i genitori può spiegare come mai questi ultimi non se ne siano ancora avveduti
> 
> poi come ho già detto più volte, a me sembra che Bender abbia bisogno di tempo, probabilmente più tempo della media nazionale, dato che sembra essere una persona che non brilla certo per iniziativa ed intraprendenza


mah....sarei d'accordo se Bender vivesse in Canada e i genitori in Italia,ma siccome da come parla Bender,loro vivono nello stesso paese suo o in un paese prossimo.....il fatto che non si siano resi conto che la ex non c'è più, mi sdubbia alquanto.

e credo sia pacifico per tutti che Bender è uno che da solo non ce la fa


----------



## free (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....sarei d'accordo se Bender vivesse in Canada e i genitori in Italia,ma siccome da come parla Bender,loro vivono nello stesso paese suo o in un paese prossimo.....il fatto che non si siano resi conto che la ex non c'è più, mi sdubbia alquanto.
> 
> e credo sia pacifico per tutti che Bender è uno che da solo non ce la fa


se rispetta la scadenza che si era dato, mi pare fine anno, un altro passo lo fa

anche già il fatto di darsi una scadenza mi pare positivo,almeno si è reso conto che non è che può andare avanti così all'infinito...


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah....sarei d'accordo se Bender vivesse in Canada e i genitori in Italia,ma siccome da come parla Bender,loro vivono nello stesso paese suo o in un paese prossimo.....il fatto che non si siano resi conto che la ex non c'è più, mi sdubbia alquanto.
> 
> e credo sia pacifico per tutti che Bender è uno che da solo non ce la fa



Potrei immaginare una situazione in cui tutti, parenti e amici, sanno che la ex è, appunto, ex, ma vedendo che Bender non ne vuole parlare e fa finta di nulla, fanno finta di nulla anche loro concedendogli il suo tempo.

insomma, difficile che gli amici non sappiano... molto più facile i genitori.


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nel caso, sarebbe confermato che anche i genitori di sto ragazzo si curano zero.

o forse lo conoscono meglio di quanto immaginiamo e lo trattano di conseguenza


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nel caso, sarebbe confermato che anche i genitori di sto ragazzo si curano zero.
> 
> o forse lo conoscono meglio di quanto immaginiamo e lo trattano di conseguenza



I genitori possono essere immotivatamente fiduciosi e tranquilli, e riposare sulle apparenze, anche amando. 

Anni fa, ero al liceo, la madre di una mia amica a un tè a casa loro mi raccontava scuotendo la testa di una notizia del telegiornale, e commentava disgustata che i genitori devono sapere quando un figlio sta male. Che di certe cose, ce ne si accorge eccome.
La figlia in quel momento aveva i polsi che erano una ragnatela di cicatrici rosse, si tagliava con una lametta e se ne andava pure in giro con le maniche corte. 
La madre non se ne è mai accorta.

E la madre era affettuosa, ci teneva a lei, davvero.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nel caso, sarebbe confermato che anche i genitori di sto ragazzo si curano zero.
> 
> o forse* lo conoscono meglio di quanto immaginiamo *e lo trattano di conseguenza



Può essere anche questo. Mia figlia ha lasciato l'ultimo ragazzo 'ufficiale', però non ne vuole parlare, niente drammi, ne avrà in giro un altro, ma il nome sia del lasciato che dell'altro (se c'è ancora) meglio non farlo, eppure lo ha lasciato lei, saputo per forza di cose ma non da lei. Le ho chiesto varie volte di smetterla di presentarmeli, forse adesso lo ha capito, forse.

Le altre due sono l'opposto, trasparenti. Fin troppo. 

Come genitore, come fai fai non sei mai sicuro di fare la cosa giusta.


----------



## andrea53 (23 Dicembre 2013)

*Concordo.*



disincantata ha detto:


> Può essere anche questo. Mia figlia ha lasciato l'ultimo ragazzo 'ufficiale', però non ne vuole parlare, niente drammi, ne avrà in giro un altro, ma il nome sia del lasciato che dell'altro (se c'è ancora) meglio non farlo, eppure lo ha lasciato lei, saputo per forza di cose ma non da lei. Le ho chiesto varie volte di smetterla di presentarmeli, forse adesso lo ha capito, forse.
> 
> Le altre due sono l'opposto, trasparenti. Fin troppo.
> 
> Come genitore, come fai fai non sei mai sicuro di fare la cosa giusta.


Da Unico genitore, concordo. Per un padre, poi, è difficilissimo entrare nell'intimità di una figlia, specialmente se è riservata come la mia. Poi ho una specie di imbarazzo che con un figlio maschio sicuramente non avrei.


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> I genitori possono essere immotivatamente fiduciosi e tranquilli, e riposare sulle apparenze, anche amando.
> 
> Anni fa, ero al liceo, la madre di una mia amica a un tè a casa loro mi raccontava scuotendo la testa di una notizia del telegiornale, e commentava disgustata che i genitori devono sapere quando un figlio sta male. Che di certe cose, ce ne si accorge eccome.
> La figlia in quel momento aveva i polsi che erano una ragnatela di cicatrici rosse, si tagliava con una lametta e se ne andava pure in giro con le maniche corte.
> ...


la mancanza di cura verso un figlio può essere dettata appunto dall'essere alieni al suo mondo.


----------



## disincantata (23 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Da Unico genitore, concordo. Per un padre, poi, è difficilissimo entrare nell'intimità di una figlia, specialmente se è riservata come la mia. Poi ho una specie di imbarazzo che con un figlio maschio sicuramente non avrei.



Lo immagino. Le mie figlie non farebbero mai certe confidenze al padre, non adesso, e, purtroppo mai più per altri motivi.

Però ogni figlia è diversa.

Quella che si confida di più con me è proprio la più riservata, fuori casa, ma giustamente in certe situazioni ha bisogno di confidarsi e soprattutto chiedere pareri, e chi meglio della 'mamma che adora', detto da lei sempre?
Purtroppo è talmente riservata e fuori dai canoni che non ha un ragazzo, preferiscono le sbarazzine.

L'altra, quella più sbarazzina, non parla, fa i fatti.

La terza ormai grande grande una via di mezzo e con una semistoria assurda che va avanti da oltre dieci anni. Non la chiamerei neppure storia, solo opportunismo di lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la mancanza di cura verso un figlio può essere dettata appunto dall'essere alieni al suo mondo.



Essere alieni al suo mondo però non vuol dire necessariamente fregarsene, ma magari non essere in grado.

Ohi, non è che appena spargi il dna ti regalano un surplus di intelligenza emotiva (purtroppo).
Se sei limitato prima, rimani limitato dopo (questo in generale, non mi riferisco ai genitori di Bender).


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lo immagino. Le mie figlie non farebbero mai certe confidenze al padre, non adesso, e, purtroppo mai più per altri motivi.
> 
> Però ogni figlia è diversa.
> 
> ...



Sigh. E tu come fai a reggere?
Io, con unica figlia ancora piccola piccola, già solo a immaginare la cosa mi sento torcere lo stomaco...


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Essere alieni al suo mondo però non vuol dire necessariamente fregarsene, ma magari non essere in grado.
> 
> Ohi, non è che appena spargi il dna ti regalano un surplus di intelligenza emotiva (purtroppo).
> Se sei limitato prima, rimani limitato dopo (questo in generale, non mi riferisco ai genitori di Bender).


un mio amico,circa 35 anni,quasi 36 credo.   dal padre ha imparato 2 cose: a rollar le canne e a fare le foto.

la madre non ha mai nascosto il fatto che sto ragazzo sia stato il frutto di una notte con troppo alcool.

quando la fidanzata di sto ragazzo l'ha piantato (non in stile Bender,ma insomma....) l'hanno saputo dopo 2 giorni.

la ex di Bender se ne è andata quando? in ottobre?    

quello che non mi torna è che per quanto 2 genitori possano anche essere disgraziati,a distanza di mesi una cosa del genere la vieni a sapere x forza.

Puoi poi anche tacere perchè conosci il tuo pollo e vuoi lasciarlo decantare e ok.
Ma non riesco veramente a credere che possano non saperlo


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mio amico,circa 35 anni,quasi 36 credo.   dal padre ha imparato 2 cose: a rollar le canne e a fare le foto.
> 
> la madre non ha mai nascosto il fatto che sto ragazzo sia stato il frutto di una notte con troppo alcool.
> 
> ...



E' di certo la spiegazione più probabile.

Bisogna vedere però se davvero abitano vicino, ed erano abituati a visite del figlio assieme alla ex.
In caso contrario (potrà sembrarti assurdo, ma ho una amica che è stata 10 anni, ANNI, col fidanzato, e i genitori di lei non l'hanno mai visto...) Bender potrebbe tranquillamente tenerli all'oscuro quanto vuole. Fino a che non cambia abitudini e davanti a loro si mostra quello di sempre.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sigh. E tu come fai a reggere?
> Io, con unica figlia ancora piccola piccola, già solo a immaginare la cosa mi sento torcere lo stomaco...



Non ci posso fare niente, lui si comporta come pagasse l'affitto della casa di lei, nei fine settimana sparisce,  per le ferie pure, quasi sempre lui in famiglia, e non è sposato, ne fidanzato con altre, solo opportunista e mammone, tirchio e mammone, falso cattolico. Non aggiungo altro altrimenti mi innervosisco.

Lei generosa oltre ogni limite e lui stronzo da sempre, anche quando facevano l'università insieme e lei preparava gli esami anche per lui.  Tesi compresa. L'aveva lasciata lui, anni fa, probabilmente la nuova ragazza ha capito chi è e dal momento che purtroppo continuavano a sentirsi, è ricominciata, ma è davvero solo sfruttamento. Io l'ho visto solo il giorno della laurea di mia figlia, e anche quel giorno è riuscito a farla arrabbiare, ha voluto lo lasciassimo in stazione anzichè festeggiare con lei la sera. 2002.

Mi sono stancata di farle capire i limiti Di lui, tanto lei li sa.  MI FERMO.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci posso fare niente, lui si comporta come pagasse l'affitto della casa di lei, nei fine settimana sparisce,  per le ferie pure, quasi sempre lui in famiglia, e non è sposato, ne fidanzato con altre, solo opportunista e mammone, tirchio e mammone, falso cattolico. Non aggiungo altro altrimenti mi innervosisco.
> 
> Lei generosa oltre ogni limite e lui stronzo da sempre, anche quando facevano l'università insieme e lei preparava gli esami anche per lui.  Tesi compresa. L'aveva lasciata lui, anni fa, probabilmente la nuova ragazza ha capito chi è e dal momento che purtroppo continuavano a sentirsi, è ricominciata, ma è davvero solo sfruttamento. Io l'ho visto solo il giorno della laurea di mia figlia, e anche quel giorno è riuscito a farla arrabbiare, ha voluto lo lasciassimo in stazione anzichè festeggiare con lei la sera. 2002.
> 
> Mi sono stancata di farle capire i limiti Di lui, tanto lei li sa.  MI FERMO.



Mi dispiace tanto.
Per tua figlia, ma anche per te.
Anche solo immaginare la tua frustrazione.. bè, è brutto.

Un abbraccio virtuale, e le speranze più vive che tua figlia si riappropri di quello che merita...


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tanto.
> Per tua figlia, ma anche per te.
> Anche solo immaginare la tua frustrazione.. bè, è brutto.
> 
> Un abbraccio virtuale, e le speranze più vive che tua figlia si riappropri di quello che merita...



Grazie. Lei non deciderà mai. Un vero peccato e la dimostrazione che non serve l'intelligenza in amore, ma una lente di ingrandimento potente o vedere con gli occhi degli altri.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci posso fare niente, lui si comporta come pagasse l'affitto della casa di lei, nei fine settimana sparisce,  per le ferie pure, quasi sempre lui in famiglia, e non è sposato, ne fidanzato con altre, solo opportunista e mammone, tirchio e mammone, falso cattolico. Non aggiungo altro altrimenti mi innervosisco.
> 
> Lei generosa oltre ogni limite e lui stronzo da sempre, anche quando facevano l'università insieme e lei preparava gli esami anche per lui.  Tesi compresa. L'aveva lasciata lui, anni fa, probabilmente la nuova ragazza ha capito chi è e dal momento che purtroppo continuavano a sentirsi, è ricominciata, ma è davvero solo sfruttamento. Io l'ho visto solo il giorno della laurea di mia figlia, e anche quel giorno è riuscito a farla arrabbiare, ha voluto lo lasciassimo in stazione anzichè festeggiare con lei la sera. 2002.
> 
> Mi sono stancata di farle capire i limiti Di lui, tanto lei li sa.  MI FERMO.


11 anni di sta vita e ancora non molla? siete fritte


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> 11 anni di sta vita e ancora non molla? siete fritte



11 più qualche anno di università. Ormai ci siamo rassegnati.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> 11 anni di sta vita e ancora non molla? siete fritte



Oppure le può capitare come a un'altra mia amica.

Anche lì, una vita quasi assieme, e poi lui "finalmente" la molla.
Lei devastata, disperata, distrutta... dopo un mese ha incontrato quello che è ora il suo devotissimo innamoratissimo marito, e lei è la donna e mamma più felice del mondo...


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Da Unico genitore, concordo. Per un padre, poi, è difficilissimo entrare nell'intimità di una figlia, specialmente se è riservata come la mia. Poi ho una specie di imbarazzo che con un figlio maschio sicuramente non avrei.


Arduo compito. ..ma consolati anche le 
ragazze non sempre si confidano con la madre. .io spesso sono costretta a chiedere info ad altri.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

A me basterebbe che lui sparisse, visto come si comporta con lei. 

Ma quello chi se lo piglia?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me basterebbe che lui sparisse, visto come si comporta con lei.
> 
> Ma quello chi se lo piglia?


Mà, qualche volta una persona, senza alcuna colpa, tira fuori il peggio di un altro.
Il tizio in questione, per quanto di certo orribile con tua figlia, potrebbe tranquillamente comportarsi assai meglio con una ragazza meno generosa e buona, che lo faccia rigar dritto.

E' successo così con l'ex della mia amica.


----------



## perplesso (24 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oppure le può capitare come a un'altra mia amica.
> 
> Anche lì, una vita quasi assieme, e poi lui "finalmente" la molla.
> Lei devastata, disperata, distrutta... dopo un mese ha incontrato quello che è ora il suo devotissimo innamoratissimo marito, e lei è la donna e mamma più felice del mondo...


quanti anni sono stati insieme?   giusto per vedere se possiamo dare una speranza a Disincantata


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti anni sono stati insieme?   giusto per vedere se possiamo dare una speranza a Disincantata



più di dieci


----------



## danielacala (24 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> magari accorgersi che la ex di Bender se ne è andata da mesi e chiedere come mai?
> 
> giusto per indurre Bender a riconnettersi con la realtà ed ammettere che è finita?
> 
> perchè questo qui sta pensando di raccontare una bugia per giustificare l'assenza della ex alle prossime feste natalizie, mica di rendersi conto che il mondo nel frattempo seguita a fare la sua strada


Non accorgerti non sapere cosa vivono i tuoi figli significa o non occuparsene o non essere in grado di occuparsene, escludendo
la storia personalissima di Bender ,ogni volta che assistiamo figli adulti senza ottenere alcun riscontro , stiamo tessendo fragili fili di seta sul loro futuro.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non accorgerti non sapere cosa vivono i tuoi figli significa o non occuparsene o non essere in grado di occuparsene, escludendo
> la storia personalissima di Bender ,ogni volta che assistiamo figli adulti senza ottenere alcun riscontro , stiamo tessendo fragili fili di seta sul loro futuro.



Non tutti i figli te lo permettono, credimi. Io ascolto anche i sospiri della mezzana, mi parla di tutto ma di niente, sul fattore relazioni un muro, anche quando frequentano casa nostra, pure in vacanza, non c'è modo di farla parlare ed i consigli sono aria sprecata.  Ovviamente le mie sono tutte maggiorenni da anni.
Però anche da ragazzina era indomabile e inconsigliabile. Deve sbattere la testa e far finta di stare bene.


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciaoooo*

In questi giorni di feste mi son chiesto che fine ha fatto quel coglionazzo da competizione del mio amico bender.Altre figure di merda?Ancora sulla tazza con il pisello fra le mani pensando alla tua ex?Ciao!


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non ci posso fare niente, lui si comporta come pagasse l'affitto della casa di lei, nei fine settimana sparisce,  per le ferie pure, quasi sempre lui in famiglia, e non è sposato, ne fidanzato con altre, solo opportunista e mammone, tirchio e mammone, falso cattolico. Non aggiungo altro altrimenti mi innervosisco.
> 
> Lei generosa oltre ogni limite e lui stronzo da sempre, anche quando facevano l'università insieme e lei preparava gli esami anche per lui.  Tesi compresa. L'aveva lasciata lui, anni fa, probabilmente la nuova ragazza ha capito chi è e dal momento che purtroppo continuavano a sentirsi, è ricominciata, ma è davvero solo sfruttamento. Io l'ho visto solo il giorno della laurea di mia figlia, e anche quel giorno è riuscito a farla arrabbiare, ha voluto lo lasciassimo in stazione anzichè festeggiare con lei la sera. 2002.
> 
> Mi sono stancata di farle capire i limiti Di lui, tanto lei li sa.  MI FERMO.


Ma tua figlia, questa che ha la storia con sto bel tipo, vive ancora con te?


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tua figlia, questa che ha la storia con sto bel tipo, vive ancora con te?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, è proprio questo il problema, lei vive sola, si fa per dire, e lui quando non ha voglia di fare 70 km per tornare dalla madre, dorme da lei, scrocca cena e camera, e non passano quasi mai un fine settimana o le ferie insieme, a meno che non sia lei ad organizzare, e secondo anche a pagare, ferie, come lo scorso anno, in America.

Io in 15 anni l'ho visto una sola volta il giorno della laurea di mia figlia.


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In questi giorni di feste mi son chiesto che fine ha fatto quel coglionazzo da competizione del mio amico bender.Altre figure di merda?Ancora sulla tazza con il pisello fra le mani pensando alla tua ex?Ciao!



Oscuro, un pò di pace almeno a Natale no?


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Infatti*



disincantata ha detto:


> Oscuro, un pò di pace almeno a Natale no?


Infatti mi son preoccupato,se non fosse per me,ve ne freghereste...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO, è proprio questo il problema, lei vive sola, si fa per dire, e lui quando non ha voglia di fare 70 km per tornare dalla madre, dorme da lei, scrocca cena e camera, e non passano quasi mai un fine settimana o le ferie insieme, a meno che non sia lei ad organizzare, e secondo anche a pagare, ferie, come lo scorso anno, in America.
> 
> Io in 15 anni l'ho visto una sola volta il giorno della laurea di mia figlia.


Ma lei è autonoma da te, finanziariamente parlando?


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei è autonoma da te, finanziariamente parlando?



Si, lavora per una multinazionale e gira il mondo in lungo e in largo quotidianamente, il che è anche peggio perchè gli ha dato pure le chiavi di casa sua, al tirchione approfittatore.


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, lavora per una multinazionale e gira il mondo in lungo e in largo quotidianamente, il che è anche peggio perchè gli ha dato pure le chiavi di casa sua, al tirchione approfittatore.


gli è che il plagio è stato depenalizzato per incostituzionalità,altrimenti sarebbe un caso da manuale,questo.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che il plagio è stato depenalizzato per incostituzionalità,altrimenti sarebbe un caso da manuale,questo.



La colpa è di mia figlia, lui un approfittatore. E la conferma che faccio bene a non fidarmi di chi non perde una Messa.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Si, lavora per una multinazionale e gira il mondo in lungo e in largo quotidianamente, il che è anche peggio perchè gli ha dato pure le chiavi di casa sua, al tirchione approfittatore.



Chicca, poteva andare peggio sai?
Lui poteva convincerla a non girare il mondo, e, moooolto peggio che cedergli casa come fosse un albergo, convincerla ad occuparsi di lui ogni giorno...


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chicca, poteva andare peggio sai?
> Lui poteva convincerla a non girare il mondo, e, moooolto peggio che cedergli casa come fosse un albergo, convincerla ad occuparsi di lui ogni giorno...



Figuriamoci, è l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe lui, credimi. Gli serve solo una stanza quando vuole risparmiare benzina e tempo, e scroccare cena. Se può scocca una vacanza, ed ovviamente consulenze a josa gratis.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Figuriamoci, è l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe lui, credimi. Gli serve solo una stanza quando vuole risparmiare benzina e tempo, e scroccare cena. Se può scocca una vacanza, ed ovviamente consulenze a josa gratis.



Scusa, ma nella sfiga c'è cmq da baciarsi i gomiti... pensa se se la volesse sposare!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma nella sfiga c'è cmq da baciarsi i gomiti... pensa se se la volesse sposare!


Tu sei proprio un'inguaribile ottimista! :singleeye:
Però hai ragione :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei proprio un'inguaribile ottimista! :singleeye:
> Però hai ragione :up:



Ti stupirò, ma ottimista non me l'ha mai mai detto nessuno...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti stupirò, ma ottimista non me l'ha mai mai detto nessuno...


Non ti hanno capita come me, che sono un'inguaribile ottimista.:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (29 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> sono un'inguaribile ottimista.:mrgreen:


Su questo non ci piove


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> La colpa è di mia figlia, lui un approfittatore. E la conferma che faccio bene a non fidarmi di chi non perde una Messa.


Che la colpa sia tutta di tua figlia è evidente. E peraltro non hai leve per tentare di forzarle la mano. Tanto vale che ti metti l'anima in pace, cazzi suoi. E' grande, adulta e vaccinata.


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che la colpa sia tutta di tua figlia è evidente. E peraltro non hai leve per tentare di forzarle la mano. Tanto vale che ti metti l'anima in pace, cazzi suoi. E' grande, adulta e vaccinata.


Joey per una madre nn saranno mai cazzi suoi... C'è l'amore che mette per le sue figlie.. Per ora è scelta della figlia in questo caso,ma se trovasse casi peggiori o lui peggiora ha tutto il diritto di intromettersi...e ora cmq nel vederla così ci starà male... È sua figlia!!


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Joey per una madre nn saranno mai cazzi suoi... C'è l'amore che mette per le sue figlie.. Per ora è scelta della figlia in questo caso,ma se trovasse casi peggiori o lui peggiora ha tutto il diritto di intromettersi...e ora cmq nel vederla così ci starà male... È sua figlia!!


No.


----------



## disincantata (30 Dicembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.



Come madre dispiace, ma considerando età e situazione, non faccio proprio niente se non ricordarle, quando è lei a criticarlo, che perde tempo e soldi.


----------

